# Something About Nothing..........# 10



## macraven

_*Homies.......
*
come one, come all....


time to move to the new place so start packing up.
come early and pick the best room and view in the new house!



*Everyone* is welcome to join us at anytime.
just jump in and start posting.


*the thread is like Seinfeld, always Something About Nothing.

*



we only have one rule in the thread:
Play Nice




get to know other disers on the Dark Side.  
talk about your day in the park, your cat, yourself, your kids, your car repairs, favorite food, your trip plans, car insurance, weather, diet, laundry, job, parental units, neighbors, movies, tv show, etc............what ever is on your mind.


we just like to have fun and talk..



this is where we came from in case you want to go back and see what happened over the past 14 months.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2680237_


----------



## macraven

_since i am the first one here, i claim the big room on the second floor with the balcony........

_


----------



## macraven

_i think the homies haven't had enough coffee yet 


i'll send out the search party for them........_


----------



## Lycaon

macraven said:


> _i think the homies haven't had enough coffee yet
> 
> 
> i'll send out the search party for them........_



I'm around... and still drinking coffee 
It's another uneventful day for me. I'm just relaxing and enjoying the time off from work.


----------



## BigDis

Just arrived.  I'll take a room with a view.  On another note, I tried to watch "Up" with our son last night.  I kept falling asleep and he wasn't too happy that Dad couldn't stay awake for the entire movie.


----------



## macraven

Lycaon said:


> I'm around... and still drinking coffee
> It's another uneventful day for me. I'm just relaxing and enjoying the time off from work.



_taking vacation time from the job?
sweet.
won't have to use a vaca day for the 4th.....

i'm just starting to move around.
it's a laid back day for me during the summer.
work the skool year and do squat during june and july..
_




BigDis said:


> Just arrived.  I'll take a room with a view.  On another note, I tried to watch "Up" with our son last night.  I kept falling asleep and he wasn't too happy that Dad couldn't stay awake for the entire movie.




_you can have a view of the West.
much better and the neighbors on the other side of the lake don't party and keep us up late at night.

i guess you'll have to sit up tonight for a repeat to Up.....


**
welcome to the thread BigDis!
you are our newest homie over the past 9 episodes to our seinfeld edition here._


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all....... Hope everyone`s good.

Love what you`ve done with the place Mac  You do have good taste. 

No coffee for me please..........I`ve been on Lucozade and Berocca so I`m buzzing enough  

Feeling bit better today thank goodness!!! I`m not a good patient at all. 

Been seeing the weather that some States are getting over there....just awful, hope everyones nice and safe with no damage.

Got DS pre op assessment tomorrow, not sure if they`ll give us the date of his op then or have to find out when we come home. They do plan I hope to do it as early in August in possible.

Just over a week now.....yay


----------



## Marquibiri

Greetings from sunny Panama!

Temperature is so high down here... 

Wish I could live near Florida!

Wish HHN was all year round..

Wish I had a frozen butterbeer right now...


Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hey all....... Hope everyone`s good.
> 
> Love what you`ve done with the place Mac  You do have good taste.
> 
> No coffee for me please..........I`ve been on Lucozade and Berocca so I`m buzzing enough
> 
> Feeling bit better today thank goodness!!! I`m not a good patient at all.
> 
> Been seeing the weather that some States are getting over there....just awful, hope everyones nice and safe with no damage.
> 
> Got DS pre op assessment tomorrow, not sure if they`ll give us the date of his op then or have to find out when we come home. They do plan I hope to do it as early in August in possible.
> 
> Just over a week now.....yay



_with all the prep of getting movers and the interior decorator to make our new home spiffy, i didn't get back to ask if you were feeling better Carole.

hope you are not a sicky when you travel to the darkside in a week.

you will have so much fun!!
don't forget the sunscreen..... and the travelors checks for your shopping binges......

it would be nice to find out when kyle will have his surgery before you leave on your trip.  one thing not to think about while you are here in the states..._


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Greetings from sunny Panama!
> 
> Temperature is so high down here...
> 
> Wish I could live near Florida!
> 
> Wish HHN was all year round..
> 
> Wish I had a frozen butterbeer right now...
> 
> 
> Marquibiri



_about to send an SOS out for you homie.
glad the homing pigeon found you in panama with the note we moved.....

i agree about hhn.
i'm completely and totally addicted to it.



next year we need to coordinate our schedules so you will make hhn the weekend prior to columbus day.

thinking tours.............._


----------



## BigDis

_you can have a view of the West.
much better and the neighbors on the other side of the lake don't party and keep us up late at night.

i guess you'll have to sit up tonight for a repeat to Up.....


**
welcome to the thread BigDis!
you are our newest homie over the past 9 episodes to our seinfeld edition here._[/QUOTE]

Perhaps I need to have neighbors that party and keep me up late at night so I can watch the whole movie.

I am impressed that you know that I am a new homie and have never posted to any of the past editions of this thread!


----------



## Mad Hattered

WOOHOO......lovin' the new digs!


----------



## marciemi

In on the first page for the multiple-th time?!  

And don't talk to me about moving - too much of that in my real world!  Heading down to Indy for 10 days on Thursday, coming back on the 15th and the movers come on the 17th so it's been crazy busy here.  Looking forward to getting out of here but I'd be looking forward to it more if we ever sold this house!  

Catch you all by the pool!


----------



## tink1957

I'm here...let the party begin

Hey mac...where's the bar?

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Carole, we can't have you feeling bad on vacation.


----------



## macraven

Perhaps I need to have neighbors that party and keep me up late at night so I can watch the whole movie.

I am impressed that you know that I am a new homie and have never posted to any of the past editions of this thread![/QUOTE]



_*i never forget a homie!*
this is your new home so don't be shy.

second thought, maybe we can get the homies at the other side of the house party all night so you can watch that movie tonight.

Tink is looking for the bar so maybe she will make sure the drinks are doubles.   
_


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> WOOHOO......lovin' the new digs!




i have in my notes that you are bringing the grill for our first bbq......

you can park your new RV in one of the 12 garages we have.



and bring the cats when you move in.

i have a spare litter box to give you...




marciemi said:


> In on the first page for the multiple-th time?!
> 
> And don't talk to me about moving - too much of that in my real world!  Heading down to Indy for 10 days on Thursday, coming back on the 15th and the movers come on the 17th so it's been crazy busy here.  Looking forward to getting out of here but I'd be looking forward to it more if we ever sold this house!
> 
> Catch you all by the pool!



_i was thinking about youse today, marcie.
i knew you were moving in july but not the date.

you are going to be very busy this month.
you have a bit of a drive to make now doing 2 trips this month.

but, you will like Indy.
no where near the amount of snow down there like you were getting in Green Bay...

so, are you gonna become a Colts fan now?




let's do what marcie said.........

POOL TIME............_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> I'm here...let the party begin
> 
> Hey mac...where's the bar?
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Carole, we can't have you feeling bad on vacation.



_i nominate Tink to be the bar keep....


do i hear a second???


tink, pencil me in on your calendar for october.


NOTE to BigDis.......some of us in this thread are finally meeting homies that we have posted with for sometime.

tink and i will be at the darkside on the same day in october.
i've met a few homies over the years this thread has been here, but many that i haven't.
so, i am excited whenever i do get to meet a homie in real life.


i really should start a diet now since i'm meeting a homie in the fall.._


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i
> but, you will like Indy.
> no where near the amount of snow down there like you were getting in Green Bay...
> 
> so, are you gonna become a Colts fan now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's do what marcie said.........
> 
> POOL TIME............[/I]



I'll be glad to get away from the snow!!  I think we'll probably still be Packers fans, although we're more into college football and Michigan fans!  

Did I mention our new house has a community pool?!


----------



## macraven

_you decided not to take your hot tub?



will the boys be around to help you pack and move?




it's a good thing that our new home in the Dis has a private lake with a sand beach.
i don't do community pools.
i hear peeps sometimes pee in them._


----------



## BigDis

macraven said:


> _i nominate Tink to be the bar keep....
> 
> 
> do i hear a second???
> 
> 
> tink, pencil me in on your calendar for october.
> 
> 
> NOTE to BigDis.......some of us in this thread are finally meeting homies that we have posted with for sometime.
> 
> tink and i will be at the darkside on the same day in october.
> i've met a few homies over the years this thread has been here, but many that i haven't.
> so, i am excited whenever i do get to meet a homie in real life.
> 
> 
> i really should start a diet now since i'm meeting a homie in the fall.._



Very cool.  Long time Disneyaholic here.  Been to the parks more times than I can count and we live 1200 miles away from the happiest place on earth...give or take a few miles.


----------



## Metro West

And we're off and running in the new space!


----------



## BigDis

Ok...did I wander into the wrong house by mistake?  So far I have counted 3 proud redheads who are here and I am nowhere near being a redhead.  Our daughter's boyfriend is a redhead but I have never asked him if he is a proud redhead.


----------



## keishashadow

BigDis said:


> Ok...did I wander into the wrong house by mistake? So far I have counted 3 proud redheads who are here and I am nowhere near being a redhead. Our daughter's boyfriend is a redhead but I have never asked him if he is a proud redhead.


 
we even take blue hairshere, welcome

i'm bringing up the rear (aft) as usual it seems, better late than neverI was busy yesterday as evidenced by my new shiney ticker.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _you decided not to take your hot tub?
> 
> will the boys be around to help you pack and move?
> _



I have some busy boys this summer!  Stephen's only home for two weeks - just got back from a month of Navy training in San Diego then he leaves this Sunday for 2 months in Vegas for an internship with the National Nuclear Defense Administration.  He was here to help get stuff out of the attic and do a garage sale last week at least!  Matt is in NM for Operations training now and will come home (well, to Indy!) on the 14th of July, just in time to help with the move (which you can imagine he's thrilled about!).  Eric's stuck here with me for all the packing/moving, but has had a job coaching tennis 5 hours a day keeping him busy.  

And of course we're taking the hot tub!  



BigDis said:


> Ok...did I wander into the wrong house by mistake?  So far I have counted 3 proud redheads who are here and I am nowhere near being a redhead.  Our daughter's boyfriend is a redhead but I have never asked him if he is a proud redhead.



It comes from those of us Uni fans being the "redheaded stepchildren of the DIS" in a mass tagging by the Tag Fairy some many years ago!  



keishashadow said:


> we even take blue hairshere, welcome
> 
> i'm bringing up the rear (aft) as usual it seems, better late than neverI was busy yesterday as evidenced by my new shiney ticker.



Someday a cruise!  With 3 kids in college the next two years I'm not holding my breath but congrats and we'll look forward to the pics!


----------



## RVGal




----------



## BigDis

keishashadow said:


> we even take blue hairshere, welcome
> 
> i'm bringing up the rear (aft) as usual it seems, better late than neverI was busy yesterday as evidenced by my new shiney ticker.



Thanks for the welcoming...and who are you calling a blue hair?  I'm old but not that old!


----------



## Lycaon

*pokes ticker*

3 month mark today


----------



## macraven

BigDis said:


> Very cool.  Long time Disneyaholic here.  Been to the parks more times than I can count and we live 1200 miles away from the happiest place on earth...give or take a few miles.



_hey, you must be the new neighbor that moved in to the house down the street from me last week.

i'm about that far away from orlando also!


everyone here is a red head..............._


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> And we're off and running in the new space!



_you're late Mr Metro........
i was about to send out the dogs to find youse......._


----------



## macraven

_a big shout out to *Keisha*, *Marcie*, *RvGal/tricia*, *Lycaon* !!!

welcome back home, homies.









well, already did a welcome for marcie but she used correct grammar in her last reply so she gets a second welcome..._


----------



## keishashadow

BigDis said:


> Thanks for the welcoming...and who are you calling a blue hair? I'm old but not that old!


 
lol i haven't seen the real color of my hair in decades but pretty sure i qualify for the club...but i'm not dead yet...plan on being a burden to my spawn


macraven said:


> _a big shout out to *Keisha*, *Marcie*, *RvGal/tricia*, *Lycaon* !!!_
> 
> _welcome back home, homies._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _well, already did a welcome for marcie but she used correct grammar in her last reply so she gets a second welcome..._[/QUOTE]
> 
> ain't she special?yep, did a bang-up job with the kids top it off with a hot tub and that's close to the total package.
> 
> marci - seriously, saw how close the fire got to the air force academy and couldn't remember if one of your kids was stationed there or not...such scary stuff.
> 
> i never did post any pics of last cruise, will have to drag a few over from photobucket.


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


>


  TRICIA!!!   Stay and play awhile!  We miss you and need some pics of your guys who are probably like married already with how time is passing!  



macraven said:


> well, already did a welcome for marcie but she used correct grammar in her last reply so she gets a second welcome...



Wow - TWO welcomes - I must be really important!! 



keishashadow said:


> marci - seriously, saw how close the fire got to the air force academy and couldn't remember if one of your kids was stationed there or not...such scary stuff.



Matt is at school there but actually flew out the day before all this went down at USAFA.  The fire started on Saturday but didn't get really intense until Tuesday.  He flew to New Mexico for his ops training on Monday, luckily for my sanity.  Following the parents groups and FB pages though was definitely scary as they evacuated all the housing areas and the pics were just incredible.  These were a few taken from some of the folks there that we were seeing that evening:

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/marciemi/USAFA Fire/


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> lol i haven't seen the real color of my hair in decades



LOL.......I said to DH yesterday I don`t want to know what my natural hair looks like any more.....some things are best left unseen!!!!!



Well no date for DS`s surgery but they were more than happy with his pre assessment, everythings as it should be and it will be done the week we get back or the week after. So going to try and put it to the back of our mind till we get back....easier said than done though  


A week tonight we`ll be at the airport hotel for the night


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey homies,been awhile.Cant believe we are on episode 10 of the SAN thread.Honestly cant remember when I first posted on this.I think it was the 6'th episode,not sure!

Well tomorrow is the 4'th, Independence Day in the states.Why in the heck did it have to fall on a Wendsday this year?

Still got gotta work tomorrow,yay..

What does everyone else got planned??*


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> _a big shout out to *Keisha*, *Marcie*, *RvGal/tricia*, *Lycaon* !!!
> 
> welcome back home, homies.
> _



Now I have the theme from Welcome Back Kotter running in my head.  

Tanks for the welcome back Mac.  



marciemi said:


> TRICIA!!!   Stay and play awhile!  We miss you and need some pics of your guys who are probably like married already with how time is passing!



Daniel is turning 7 on Friday, so I already updated my signature in case I forget after his birthday.  

Last year at the Primary school for him is coming up.  Last year at the Intermediate (5th grade) for Joshua.  Time isn't just flying.  It's at warp speed.


----------



## macraven

_double digits for joshua...........


*wow*




i think i sprung a blue hair.


it was just yesterday that boy was in diapers.



i swear._


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY 4TH JULY

Hope you all have a great Independence Day


----------



## Metro West

Carole beat me to it! 

I hope everyone has a safe and happy July 4th holiday!


----------



## Lycaon

Good morning and happy 4th everyone


----------



## keishashadow

hey donald don't dispair, everybody (but me) is working here today too.  i'll be grilling out to feed the troops hamburgers but this is looking pretty swell...




*Happy 4th of July*

Carole since we've adopted you as a dual citizen, make sure to celebrate today, tomorrow or one week from now!  bet u can't wait, but no fun to have nagging worries in back of your mind re ur kids.

marci wow, those pics put what i saw on the tube to shame.  Hard to believe the scope of it.

tricia - as if you'd forget one of ur little ones' BDs 

todd - are you going to the parks today?


----------



## Bluer101

Happy 4th everyone. 

We just returned to our suite due to thunderstorms in the area. We were just finishing lunch up at Bula. We had nachos and quesadillas. They were yummy. 

If the rain holds out we are going to try Universal for some fireworks later. 

Mac:  Save my room in the new house, I want it after vacation.


----------



## Marquibiri

I'm sitting in my office staring staring at my empty Outlook.. Most of the clients are on holiday...

I should be home resting..

We don't celebrate 4th of July, obviously.

Happy 4th of July everyone...!!!!

Taking advantage of the free time to google Walking Dead season 3 stuff  

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## minniejack

hey all Happy belated 4th.  I actually worked today! Who knew that people actually needed human resources on holiday? And yes people came to me...I got a lot done with about 25 jobs posted through the local workforce site. But hours of looking out the door and feeding the lurking cat.  Could always tell when he was nearby cause I'd see kids stop and try to catch him.  She has 2 babies but I haven't seen them for a few days--I think she's hiding them from the heat.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> todd - are you going to the parks today?


 Nah...too hot for my old bones. I went to the store and then my neighbor brought over some leftovers from her cook out. THREE plates of food she brought me! I nibbled a bit and stuck the rest in the fridge for tomorrow. 

Now I'm listening to the rednecks who live a few streets over shoot off a bunch of noisemakers until they bring out the bigger fireworks.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Now I'm listening to the rednecks who live a few streets over shoot off a bunch of noisemakers until they bring out the bigger fireworks.



_few streets over, lucky you.
the ones that live next door to us are idiots.

they started the boom boom works this afternoon......

there are now 22 cars lined up and down our street for the idiots next door.



wondering how many beer bottles will be in our yard come morning......


it has been an everyday type of day for me.
i cleaned, cooked, did errands, saw the parental parents and now on the dis for a bit._


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> _double digits for joshua...........
> 
> 
> *wow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i sprung a blue hair.
> 
> 
> it was just yesterday that boy was in diapers.
> 
> 
> 
> i swear._




Tell me about it.  He is in the middle of another growth spurt.  He is a 10 year old bottomless pit.  I just toss food in his general direction and then run out and buy more clothes to try and keep up with him.  

This was NOT in the "What to Expect When You Are Expecting" book.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole since we've adopted you as a dual citizen, make sure to celebrate today, tomorrow or one week from now!  bet u can't wait, but no fun to have nagging worries in back of your mind re ur kids.




I like being part American....  Yes I made home made burgers and found some little American flags and served them man v food style........meant to take pics but they disappeared very quickly. They were lovely though!!

Yep, we are desperate for our trip to begin.......counting down the minutes almost 




Metro West said:


> Now I'm listening to the rednecks who live a few streets over shoot off a bunch of noisemakers until they bring out the bigger fireworks.



We live in the quietest street in the world now, but........11.45 last night it sounded like Beirut outside. The neighbours at the end of our road who are on holiday have left their 22 yr old son home......and he was definately celebrating with the loudest fireworks I have ever heard!!! Not fun.




macraven said:


> _
> 
> wondering how many beer bottles will be in our yard come morning......
> 
> 
> _



Oh i remember that from our old house. The kids who lived in the house near us were great.....it was their parents who caused all the disturbance. It was party city every weekend for a long time, and bottles were everywhere. 

They moved thankfully but it`s so inconsiderate!!!



I should really do some housework today. House has been abandoned this last week. Ironing is as tall as me.

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## thebigkahuna

hi homies!! can't believe I'm just getting here .... but that's my style, always late!!
saw the spiderman movie in my spare time... really liked it!  celebrated my independence with pizza (no cooking? now THATS freedom!!) and sangria. 

back to work now, see you by the pool later!!!


----------



## macraven

_who is bringing the pool floats?


i want something in the color blue._


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies
Sorry haven't been around lately but been seeing my doctor and found out why he wanted me back so bad and it was to tell me I am a diabetic and have to start taking a pill to control my sugar level and cut out alot of my normal sugar intake which I am learning was way too much *


----------



## macraven

_i was wondering where you were as you returned from the darkside already.
did you have loads of fun?



hopefully with the new med you will be feeling better soon.
i'm sure the doc gave you all the info on diabetes and what to do.
follow all that up and you'll be doing better.

one of my cats was diabetic.
with the insulin shots and diabetic food, she came out of it within 3 years.


not that you are a cat or anything like that but animals can get the same diseases as peeps do._


----------



## minniejack

Speaking of rednecks  We're heading to the Redneck Riviera on  Saturday morning. Myrtle 
Hopefully no sharkies (not you Sharky Goddess) will eat my toes--there's been a bunch of people bitten down there recently.  Only plan on catching them and eating them.  Hopefully this year, we won't be caught in a "three hour tour..." We plan on getting the same boat and the same crew--we have the weather apps on our phones this time, so we can plan our fishing without a 70-mile storm and not be stranded in the ocean. See you all in a week.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> i was wondering where you were as you returned from the darkside already.
> did you have loads of fun?
> 
> hopefully with the new med you will be feeling better soon.
> i'm sure the doc gave you all the info on diabetes and what to do.
> follow all that up and you'll be doing better.
> 
> one of my cats was diabetic.
> with the insulin shots and diabetic food, she came out of it within 3 years.
> 
> not that you are a cat or anything like that but animals can get the same diseases as peeps do.



Yes we had alot of fun Mac and DW cried on our last day leaving the darkside and had to hug and tell her there is always next year and I will try to make it special for her by saving to stay at RPR next year and she calmed down


----------



## macraven

minniejack said:


> Speaking of rednecks  We're heading to the Redneck Riviera on  Saturday morning. Myrtle
> Hopefully no sharkies (not you Sharky Goddess) will eat my toes--there's been a bunch of people bitten down there recently.  Only plan on catching them and eating them.  Hopefully this year, we won't be caught in a "three hour tour..." We plan on getting the same boat and the same crew--we have the weather apps on our phones this time, so we can plan our fishing without a 70-mile storm and not be stranded in the ocean. See you all in a week.



_have loads of fun and take sunscreen with youse.

please don't come back and say you lost some of your toes in the water.
you need all 10 digits ...........


and don't get stranded in the ocean.
i can't swim that good in order to come out and save youse all......._


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 how were the FW, any pics?

Todd3 plates, you must be a grreat neighbor.  All i get is dirty looks from mine.  Our FW are still packed away.  It's so dry here I was afraid the guys would start a brush fire.  I'm not the most popular person in my house this week.


MJ i just love MB, sad not be visiting this year, enjoy! just say no to sharks. 

stl that's unsettling news.  my dad never had to progress with treatment past the pills, good luck.

walking dead marathon this weekendwith 1st episode in classic B&W, i'll call it a homage to Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## thebigkahuna

keishashadow said:
			
		

> walking dead marathon this weekendwith 1st episode in classic B&W, i'll call it a homage to Night of the Living Dead.



you just made my day!!!!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Todd3 plates, you must be a grreat neighbor.  All i get is dirty looks from mine.  Our FW are still packed away.  It's so dry here I was afraid the guys would start a brush fire.  I'm not the most popular person in my house this week.


 I think she was just trying to get rid of stuff but I'll take it...saves me from cooking...or trying to anyway. We had a nice rain storm last night that really soaked everything good. I wanted to test my new gutters and they worked like a charm.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Bluer101 how were the FW, any pics?
> 
> Todd3 plates, you must be a grreat neighbor.  All i get is dirty looks from mine.  Our FW are still packed away.  It's so dry here I was afraid the guys would start a brush fire.  I'm not the most popular person in my house this week.
> 
> MJ i just love MB, sad not be visiting this year, enjoy! just say no to sharks.
> 
> stl that's unsettling news.  my dad never had to progress with treatment past the pills, good luck.
> 
> walking dead marathon this weekendwith 1st episode in classic B&W, i'll call it a homage to Night of the Living Dead.



Thanks and that's what I hope cause right now it's one pill for 2 weeks and then it's 2 a day and since testing my blood it's down to 116 to 120 and that's a lot better than 190 from what my doctor said it's been running for the past 3 months


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Bluer101 how were the FW, any pics?
> 
> Todd3 plates, you must be a grreat neighbor.  All i get is dirty looks from mine.  Our FW are still packed away.  It's so dry here I was afraid the guys would start a brush fire.  I'm not the most popular person in my house this week.
> 
> 
> MJ i just love MB, sad not be visiting this year, enjoy! just say no to sharks.
> 
> stl that's unsettling news.  my dad never had to progress with treatment past the pills, good luck.
> 
> walking dead marathon this weekendwith 1st episode in classic B&W, i'll call it a homage to Night of the Living Dead.



Just the normal FW from the Cinematic Show, nothing special but that's all we had.


----------



## macraven

_i thought i posted here this morning.

must have been a dream...............



Bluer, i love walking dead.


Mr Mac is supposed to come home sunday evening.
he has been out of town 6 days now.

i called him and told him i'd have some pizza for him to eat when he gets home sunday evening but i won't be able to visit with him until the preview show of walking dead is over that night.



what can i say....
i married the man of my dreams and sometimes my nightmares....._


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is good
Have to take DW out tonight since it's our anniversary


----------



## tink1957

Happy anniversary, hope you have something fun planned.

Greetings from the other Redneck Rivera..Panama City Beach

I'm having a great time....no sharks in sight.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I'm headed to Margaritaville for lunch.


----------



## ky07

tink1957 said:
			
		

> Happy anniversary, hope you have something fun planned.
> 
> Greetings from the other Redneck Rivera..Panama City Beach
> 
> I'm having a great time....no sharks in sight.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  I'm headed to Margaritaville for lunch.



Thanks tink and yes I am going to take her to a nice dinner and then figured to go to a drive inn movie 
Which we haven't ever done without our DS's


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is good
> Have to take DW out tonight since it's our anniversary



*Happy anniversary mis & mr ky07.

Do not do like I did ten yrs ago on our anniversay.I told wife dress up we are going out to dinner.She did expecting the best.Got in our truck headed to town and I pulled into Checkers!!!!

I paid H*** over that one!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:
			
		

> Happy anniversary mis & mr ky07.
> 
> Do not do like I did ten yrs ago on our anniversay.I told wife dress up we are going out to dinner.She did expecting the best.Got in our truck headed to town and I pulled into Checkers!!!!
> 
> I paid H*** over that one!!!!!!!!!!



Took her to cracker barrel and now to the Drive in
She is not too hard to please


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Happy anniversary mis & mr ky07.
> 
> Do not do like I did ten yrs ago on our anniversay.I told wife dress up we are going out to dinner.She did expecting the best.Got in our truck headed to town and I pulled into Checkers!!!!
> 
> I paid H*** over that one!!!!!!!!!!*



_i remember when you told us about that....

i thought it was funny.

but Mrs Duck didn't.......oops


St Lawrence, hope you have a fantastic time at the drive in.
hopefully it will be a kewl chic flic that you will see.  
and, i hope it is a great anniversary celebration for both of you today.


tink, i will sleep better tonight knowing you still have all 10 digits on your feet.
Panama City Fl ?

that's where one of my son's went on spring break one year with a fake id.
i hear it's a wild place._


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is good
> Have to take DW out tonight since it's our anniversary



Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Bluer101

Well the time has come, we are back at RPR and packed up most our stuff. We leave sometime tomorrow. 

Oh well, we still had a blast, never left property.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, it's always sad to leave isn't it....


but, you will be back there again!_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _Bluer, it's always sad to leave isn't it....
> 
> 
> but, you will be back there again!_



Yep, that's the best thing about living so close. We are talking about our next visit within a few months. 

We also might try HHN this year, maybe around when some homies are down. 

We will leave DS with someone at home.


----------



## macraven

_some of us will be there for that columbus day weekend.
some others will be there then and the week prior.

try to plan something if you can and we can do a meet up.

i know donald duck and the mrs will be there, i will be in attendance, so will keishashadow and mr. kiesha, Lycaon, hopefully metro west (and if he doesn't i will have a fit and pout), jodie & mike, and i know there are others but i'm brain dead at the moment.

had a long day with the parental units...........what can i say......_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hi


----------



## macraven

_oops.......


add bonny and lee to that list............_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Greetings from the other Redneck Rivera..Panama City Beach



Have a blast Vicki......your pm from the phone worked.....



ky07 said:


> Thanks tink and yes I am going to take her to a nice dinner and then figured to go to a drive inn movie
> Which we haven't ever done without our DS's



Belated Happy Anniversary....hope you had a great time 



donaldduck352 said:


> *Happy anniversary mis & mr ky07.
> 
> Do not do like I did ten yrs ago on our anniversay.I told wife dress up we are going out to dinner.She did expecting the best.Got in our truck headed to town and I pulled into Checkers!!!!
> 
> I paid H*** over that one!!!!!!!!!!*



OK, I had to google Checkers..........Oh dear. I bet it does a great burger though 



Bluer101 said:


> Well the time has come, we are back at RPR and packed up most our stuff. We leave sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Oh well, we still had a blast, never left property.



Oh Glad you had a great time....you`re so lucky to be able to go back so soon  



macraven said:


> _
> had a long day with the parental units...........what can i say......_



Hope you had a  relaxing evening last night then....maybe a little Jack for company 

Tom finally finished the 3 litre bottle we brought back from last year.....may need to buy another this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh dear.....I must have pressed post before I finished!!!!

Not that I have much else to say....

Beyond excited now as it`s so close.

Mostly packed up and just waiting.

Have a good Sunday all


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Oh dear.....I must have pressed post before I finished!!!!
> 
> Not that I have much else to say....
> 
> Beyond excited now as it`s so close.
> 
> Mostly packed up and just waiting.
> 
> Have a good Sunday all



_i have been thinking of you Carole.
started to wonder if you finished packing yet for your darkside adventure...
then i said to myself, silly girl, Carole always packs before the last minute....


can you take an empty suitcase with youse this year?
maybe a canvas type one that can be collapsed and put in another suitcase?

i remember in one of your past trips you had to buy a suitcase in order to bring all the purchases you made back home.
do you have your shopping list for the malls completed yet?


only 2 more 'wake ups' before you head to the airport hotel.
then that next day, you'll be flying over the pond to orlando...

woo hoo.........!_


----------



## Bluer101

We got home around 1 pm. We already unpacked, did all laundry, cookout, and swimming.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We got home around 1 pm. We already unpacked, did all laundry, cookout, and swimming.



_you are a better person than i am Bluer.
it takes me a week to unpack and get reorganized from a trip, once i get home._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i have been thinking of you Carole.
> started to wonder if you finished packing yet for your darkside adventure...
> then i said to myself, silly girl, Carole always packs before the last minute....
> 
> 
> can you take an empty suitcase with youse this year?
> maybe a canvas type one that can be collapsed and put in another suitcase?
> 
> i remember in one of your past trips you had to buy a suitcase in order to bring all the purchases you made back home.
> do you have your shopping list for the malls completed yet?
> 
> 
> only 2 more 'wake ups' before you head to the airport hotel.
> then that next day, you'll be flying over the pond to orlando...
> 
> woo hoo.........!_



Packed up this morning.......I`m in trouble already!!!!

I`m taking too much apparently. Oh well.

I see another suitcase being bought when we`re there though.....again. Strangely enough I`m not usually a big shopper.......

Not in the mood to do anything today. Far too distracted


----------



## thebigkahuna

OMG OMG OMG!!!


http://ultimateorlando.blogspot.com/


new hotel for Universal in 2014!!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

Oh, and happy Monday homies 

how was the weekend? 
I got to  both days!! 

and saw the movie "Savages"  could have waited for DVD.


----------



## macraven

_morning all.

who else here besides me watched that 4 minute clip of Walking Dead last night?




can't wait for when the new season begins!




well, if that new hotel does go up, i won't be staying there.
no usage of the express lines and not a luxury hotel._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> morning all.
> 
> who else here besides me watched that 4 minute clip of Walking Dead last night?
> 
> can't wait for when the new season begins!
> 
> well, if that new hotel does go up, i won't be staying there.
> no usage of the express lines and not a luxury hotel.



I agree with you Mac I won't be staying there either


----------



## Metro West

I've already stuck the thread regarding the new hotel on the Universal Resorts board...please direct people there:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2954952


----------



## tlinus

Wheeeee!!!!!!





			
				Metro West said:
			
		

> I've already stuck the thread regarding the new hotel on the Universal Resorts board...please direct people there:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2954952


----------



## Mad Hattered

I am happy to report that it's only 87 degrees here right now.  This is the first day since June 28th that it hasn't been over 100!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

thanks for making it a sticky metro.... I just had to share with my homies as well as put it on the resort board. you know how us redheads are!! lol


----------



## thebigkahuna

and I can't WAIT for season 3 of the walking dead!! and if you have dish you are out of luck... 
Netflix doesn't even have season 2 up yet


----------



## macraven

_i was hoping for a third park not a third hotel........


by adding another hotel, just think of the crowds in the parks._


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:
			
		

> i was hoping for a third park not a third hotel........
> 
> by adding another hotel, just think of the crowds in the parks.



i think a lot of people were getting tired of the hotels being booked solid or out of price ranges.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i was hoping for a third park not a third hotel........
> 
> 
> by adding another hotel, just think of the crowds in the parks._



Me too.

Won`t stay in the new hotel,  I`ll have a mooch round it though when it`s built  but I`ll stick to RPR 



Well peeps......packing all done...passports....ESTA......car hire details....travel insurance documents all in order so we`re good to go.

Hoping to get a good sleep tonight. Spent the last few nights watching The Mummy, MIB, Shrek 1 & 2 and even Jaws. Didn`t have the energy for all tears that watching ET would bring, so we left that one out.

May pop on later for last bimble round the boards. When we`re on holiday I don`t go online at all........I like to switch off from everything. Don`t bring a phone with us either. DS has his laptop though....he`s 18 so can`t be out of touch from things or the planets will realign themselves 

Catch ya all soon, take care of everyone


----------



## scotlass

marciemi said:


> Catch you all by the pool!



Hmmmm....youse have a pool !!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hmmmm....youse have a pool !!



_so it took a pool to get youse over here, eh...........


always good to see youse!!_


----------



## macraven

_Carole,


safe travels!

enjoy your trip, your family and everything in Orlando!!_


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> Won`t stay in the new hotel,  I`ll have a mooch round it though when it`s built  but I`ll stick to RPR
> 
> Well peeps......packing all done...passports....ESTA......car hire details....travel insurance documents all in order so we`re good to go.
> 
> Hoping to get a good sleep tonight. Spent the last few nights watching The Mummy, MIB, Shrek 1 & 2 and even Jaws. Didn`t have the energy for all tears that watching ET would bring, so we left that one out.
> 
> May pop on later for last bimble round the boards. When we`re on holiday I don`t go online at all........I like to switch off from everything. Don`t bring a phone with us either. DS has his laptop though....he`s 18 so can`t be out of touch from things or the planets will realign themselves
> 
> Catch ya all soon, take care of everyone



Have a good trip. I have to say RPR staff and stay was unbelievable this past trip. It seems like they keep getting better and better.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> _so it took a pool to get youse over here, eh...........
> 
> 
> always good to see youse!!_



I just thought youse might need a pool boy...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> well, if that new hotel does go up, i won't be staying there.
> no usage of the express lines and not a luxury hotel.


 ... must I remind you where you stay when you are at the Motherland???



ky07 said:


> I agree with you Mac I won't be staying there either


Us either 



thebigkahuna said:


> i think a lot of people were getting tired of the hotels being booked solid or out of price ranges.


I think you are right ... Universal was losing too much on the cheaper priced off-site hotels both close by and the values at Disney.


----------



## Marquibiri

Hello everyone,

So tomorrow (the 10th) is my bday. 

I will be celebrating it on Friday the 13th   and yes I will make it a spooky bday party...

I've gotten some cool ideas off the internet for cocktails and punch bowls with body parts..

Who was to say that I couldn't celebrate a pre Halloween in July!

I'm also making a small haunted room using my HHN experiences, lol.

Any ideas?
And no, we are not kids, everyone is in their early 30s, I just think it's a different concept... 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Marquibiri said:


> Any ideas?


Are you on Pinterest??? I have a ton of things saved on there ...


----------



## keishashadow

Carole  almost time! 

saw spidey in IMAX 3-D can't wait for the next one.



Metro West said:


> I think she was just trying to get rid of stuff but I'll take it...saves me from cooking...or trying to anyway. We had a nice rain storm last night that really soaked everything good. I wanted to test my new gutters and they worked like a charm.


 
 i have one that fell off a few storms ago, now it's somewhere near the bottom of the to-do list 



Bluer101 said:


> Just the normal FW from the Cinematic Show, nothing special but that's all we had.


 
sounds lovely.  Now to check out the link her on new hotel.



ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is good
> Have to take DW out tonight since it's our anniversary


 
hope u had a wonderful evening



macraven said:


> _some of us will be there for that columbus day weekend._
> _some others will be there then and the week prior._
> 
> _try to plan something if you can and we can do a meet up._
> 
> _i know donald duck and the mrs will be there, i will be in attendance, so will keishashadow and mr. kiesha, Lycaon, hopefully metro west (and if he doesn't i will have a fit and pout), jodie & mike, and i know there are others but i'm brain dead at the moment._
> 
> _had a long day with the parental units...........what can i say......_


 
long days stink.  6 days i long time for your mr to be away...

return of the living...mr mac?  best pun i can raise, as I'm dead...too much zombie.  taped the preview but haven't had time to catch it yet.  blew most of day at hospital waiting hours and hours for my DHs 20 minute foot surgery.  He'll be  raring to go come October, we leave for home the night of the 6th (saturday).  Some day i'll be able to stay over that weekend but hate the thought of allocating 2 weeks of vacation time that'd be required.


----------



## macraven

_Carole, i sent you an email about a surprise.

I hope you will read it before you leave the world of the internet behind.......



have a fun vacation!_


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> I just thought youse might need a pool boy...



_well, where is he????


you used to bring the pool boy to us homies.


do your magic homie and make him appear again for us in the new house
!_


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So tomorrow (the 10th) is my bday.
> 
> I will be celebrating it on Friday the 13th   and yes I will make it a spooky bday party...
> 
> I've gotten some cool ideas off the internet for cocktails and punch bowls with body parts..
> 
> Who was to say that I couldn't celebrate a pre Halloween in July!
> 
> I'm also making a small haunted room using my HHN experiences, lol.
> 
> Any ideas?
> And no, we are not kids, everyone is in their early 30s, I just think it's a different concept...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



 


_i know i am one day early but you should start the party now.......
and let it continue thru friday the 13th!!


have a great birthday and a fantastic party..._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Carole  almost time!
> 
> saw spidey in IMAX 3-D can't wait for the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long days stink.  6 days i long time for your mr to be away...
> 
> return of the living...mr mac?  best pun i can raise, as I'm dead...too much zombie.  taped the preview but haven't had time to catch it yet.  blew most of day at hospital waiting hours and hours for my DHs 20 minute foot surgery.  He'll be  raring to go come October, we leave for home the night of the 6th (saturday).  Some day i'll be able to stay over that weekend but hate the thought of allocating 2 weeks of vacation time that'd be required.




_yup, mr mac found his way back home.
i never complain when he is away from home on a business or pleasure trip.

i don't have a schedule when he is gone........


what you will see is a 4 minute portion of a scene that will be shown in october.

it went by so quickly i swear it was really only a 3 minute film portion.

the peeps on the show didn't blab a word of the new season.
one dude said there will be a lot of killings.
duh.

and we will discover the prison.

steven young stated that it will be a fast pace action at times.


tell us something we already didn't know dude.


how long will Mr Keisha be on crutches/boot?
did he say that it hurts?

i know you will take excellent care of him.
hoping he feels better and heals quicker than told._


----------



## Mad Hattered

We, too saw Spidey in Imax 3-D last week.  We really enjoyed it as well!  I just have a problem with it being rebooted already.  We also discussed just how cool the Spidey ride would be if they used "movie" footage like that in it.


----------



## Mad Hattered

And just so we are all clear....even real sharks must have a problem with JAWS being ripped out of UO. They are just reminding us not to forget about them....

http://landing.newsinc.com/shared/video.html?freewheel=90017&sitesection=bostonherald&VID=23655564


----------



## macraven

_i watched the video.
and it made me sad about Jaws.......



how was your trip in that heat?

i'm guessing no mosquito bites due to no rain....


do you take the cats in the RV when you go camping?_


----------



## keishashadow

the sharks were here 1st, just flexing their fins to let us know who's boss

mac - talk about a teaser re WD.  Middle DS watched it and said he didn't see it, must've blinked.   the mr is still a-bed and i'd like to keep him there to avoid GD doing one of her flying body slams onto the errant tootsie.  Said child is rougher than any of my boys ever were, oh the fun we shall have.  I plan on keeping him comfortably numb for a few dayspatients are less trouble then nwa ha ha

seems as though we've had an plethora of friday the 13ths latelybut a good day for a BD celebration!


----------



## macraven

_that reminds me keisha...


*Marquibiri*, well it's today finally!!









celebrate all the way thru the friday bash party..



keisha, just keep popping pills in Mr Keisha so he stays quiet and out of pain.
like you said, so much easier taking care of him if he sleeps.

_


----------



## Marquibiri

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Are you on Pinterest??? I have a ton of things saved on there ...



Nope, I don't, sorry. I did take a look at the site and looks interesting. Lots to share! Do I have to join to browse around? Looks like I get get good ideas from there...



macraven said:


> _that reminds me keisha...
> 
> 
> *Marquibiri*, well it's today finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebrate all the way thru the friday bash party.._





macraven said:


> _
> _



Thank you Mac!  I went on a shopping spree yesterday. Bought some black light bulbs and decorations..

Found out today from my dentist that I owe 500 dollars which they accidentally not charged me (I honestly did not know). 

Major bummer...

Anywho... thanks again!  Happy Bday 2 me 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Lycaon

Today... has been an exciting day.

Some of you know why.


----------



## ky07

Good evening homies
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## keishashadow

Lycaon said:


> Today... has been an exciting day.
> 
> Some of you know why.


 

most exciting day of my week is today!  humpty-garbage day aka take it to 'da curb day.   i'm stumpedbut whatever has you excited go for it.


----------



## tlinus

Happy Hump Day Homies!!! 

Been out of circulation for a bit, all sorts of exciting news and rumors going on at The Darkside.....love it!!!!

I don't know about getting there this year, went from bi-annual, to annual to every two years, so if you keep count, means we are due this year. But with the oldest going into her Senior Year, more than likely NOT a good time to pull her for a vacation.

Hubs has been travelling like a nut for work. Chi town, Cincinnati, Dallas, El Paso and Mexico City. Has enough miles that our Mom and Dad Only annual trip is airfare free  we are headed to Miami in one month.

Hope you are all having a great summer. gonna go check out the trip reports board to get my pic fix


----------



## RVGal

I saw the report about the new resort on Facebook and figured there would be buzz about it here.  So it is to be something of a "value" resort with no EP priviledges?  I think that is basically what we had when we stayed at the DoubleTree in December.

We won't be making a trip to Orlando this year either.  First time in a long time that we are skipping it, but DH wanted another cruise and we can't swing both so off to the Caribbean we will go.

I am already making plans for Florida next year just in case he gets any ideas that we can skip again.  Oh no.  Not happening.


----------



## macraven

_someone pour me another cup of coffee.
can't believe how late it is.


and i see some original homies coming back home here.
i'll yak at them once i wake up more.


dang, what does it take to get better service in here for a cup of coffee..._


----------



## RVGal

Here Mac:






Served with love.


----------



## macraven

_thank you homie.
i needed that.........

think you can scout out a cheese danish now?




we forgot to close the windows last night and i kept waking up freezing......
i turned my electric blanket on and later woke up burning up.
it was set on #9.

oops.

long story short, i'm tired but the coffee is making me come to life...


sounds like you have a fun trip planned for doing the boat tricia.
any vacation you can do will be great.

i agree about the new motel.
i call it motel, not hotel............

i'm guessing that universal is geering up to add things to the park and now want to provide places for homies to not have to stay off site and drop the offsite packages.

whatever happens, i'll stay at rph until they price me out, or have to cut my stays shorter.

pencil the homies in your calendar for a future at the darkside so we can have a HUGE meet and greet.

That goes for all youse homies.
the more the merrier to meet up someday in the future.

_


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Happy Hump Day Homies!!!
> 
> Been out of circulation for a bit, all sorts of exciting news and rumors going on at The Darkside.....love it!!!!
> 
> I don't know about getting there this year, went from bi-annual, to annual to every two years, so if you keep count, means we are due this year. But with the oldest going into her Senior Year, more than likely NOT a good time to pull her for a vacation.
> 
> Hubs has been travelling like a nut for work. Chi town, Cincinnati, Dallas, El Paso and Mexico City. Has enough miles that our Mom and Dad Only annual trip is airfare free  we are headed to Miami in one month.
> 
> Hope you are all having a great summer. gonna go check out the trip reports board to get my pic fix



*thanks for the heads up, it is hump day.
and trash day for keisha.

how in the world can you have a kid that is going in her senior year when you are only 28???   

next you will tell me the Tank is no longer in first grade........


Once a homie, always a homie.  
i love to see them come back here to ketchup with us 

btw, this is a new house, did you pick out your room yet?
i suggest the penthouse for you.  that way we can all come party in it and not have to clean up when we trash it.

we have maid service you know.....

*


----------



## keishashadow

tracie & tricia return to the fold never be thinking they are old

lookie i think i'm a rappa'

my oldest spawn had a BD today, i'm not admitting how old he is....


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:
			
		

> thanks for the heads up, it is hump day.
> and trash day for keisha.
> 
> how in the world can you have a kid that is going in her senior year when you are only 28???
> 
> next you will tell me the Tank is no longer in first grade........
> 
> Once a homie, always a homie.
> i love to see them come back here to ketchup with us
> 
> btw, this is a new house, did you pick out your room yet?
> i suggest the penthouse for you.  that way we can all come party in it and not have to clean up when we trash it.
> 
> we have maid service you know.....



Tank...hmmm...nope. Lets talk 5th grade :0

Courty is going into 8th....and just turned 13. Yep....THAT.JUST.HAPPENED!!!! 

Penthouse sounds like a plan, theme parties and maid service. I want the patio that is a swimming pool though.


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:
			
		

> tracie & tricia return to the fold never be thinking they are old
> 
> lookie i think i'm a rappa'
> 
> my oldest spawn had a BD today, i'm not admitting how old he is....



You know I can't stay away fo'evah....and your oldest has to be 10, right???


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> You know I can't stay away *fo'evah*....and your oldest has to be 10, right???


 
fo-evah and evah? hey ya (it's the heat or too much caffeine not sure which today)  his daughter will soon be chasing that number


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> tracie & tricia return to the fold never be thinking they are old
> 
> lookie i think i'm a rappa'
> 
> my oldest spawn had a BD today, i'm not admitting how old he is....



_i am not even gonna attempt this one.
_


----------



## macraven

_i booked my darkside stay last december for this october.
only did one modification on the booking when the aph rates came out in April.

now i get a flyer with a code # that would give me 40% off the rooms for 3 nights of my stay.

after spending a l.o.n.g. on the phone with the TM, i decided not to use that code.

i hate to complicate my booking again so i'll live with what i have.

if i knew this code was coming out, i would have booked less time at the motherland and more at the darkside resort.

all i have to say is.........dang......_


----------



## Mad Hattered

Speaking of savings....i KNOW this is the Darkside and most of my friends reside here so I can post this darn it!  Dana and I just saved $445 with the free dining deal for the fall at the Motherland for our exact same package we had already booked.  Now I just have to call tomorrow and get things switched over for my parents and brothers packages.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Speaking of savings....i KNOW this is the Darkside and most of my friends reside here so I can post this darn it!  Dana and I just saved $445 with the free dining deal for the fall at the Motherland for our exact same package we had already booked.  Now I just have to call tomorrow and get things switched over for my parents and brothers packages.



_you're among friends here Mr Mad.
i know disneyspeak also.

*HOORAY for Mr Mad....*
that is fantastic news!!


i took a pass on the free dining for my motherland stay.
did get a pin for it but i would have to pay rack rate for my room.
my pin this year was valid for the package or room only.

the package would cost me more in the long run.
Fri and Sat room costs would be $127 + tax.
weekdays varied from $95-112.
all rack rate.
the rooms are just not worth it at rack rate for me.

with the pin i am using it is $61.xx for the room each night.
that includes taxes.  and it includes weekend dates too.  woo hoo

the qsdp is $39.41 a day for me if i bought into it.
there is no way i could come out ahead with 2 cs at that costs.

my food costs are much less on the average than $39.xx a day.

this year you have to buy 2 day of park tickets with the package that was offered to me.
i already have the tickets from UT.

since i go solo, the pin room rate is the only way i can save money for that stay.

but for you, that is a great deal.
two in the room makes a big difference on the ddp.

now you will have a lot more money to buy beer there!
i'll do a happy dance for you and dana and the rest of your family!


wait, who takes care of the cats if the entire family is going ??
you can send them to me and i will kitty sit for youse._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i am not even gonna attempt this one._


 
chicken 

congrats on the pin code, too bad the 40% didn't cover the whole trip.  Guess i can add Universal to the list parks who don't send me any pins.

MH woohoo to yinz guys.  I was bad and booked the FDP when the code slipped out last year for upcoming trip.  I wound up cancelling, haven't done the DP last few stays just pay OOP for a TS and then we usually just do a few snacks through the day.  Are you stockpiling MYW tix this trip or using the included ones?

Told kiddo going back to college i'd buy him a new desktop and heard a word that strikes fear in the heart of any parent :  Alienware.   Still waiting for the spin dr to convince me how it'll help improve his grades this year.


----------



## macraven

_*i take the dare...........
*


keisha was 14 when she had her first child._




_or was it 12?_


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Been toying around with the idea of renting a car and driving to darkside next year and DW loves the idea but she is not going to be the one driving lol


----------



## Mad Hattered

Well, I finally got through and changed my families packages over to the FD offer and saved another $1,072 for a grand total of $1,517!   Needless to say, my dad (who is fitting the whole bill) was more than happy. 


Janet, we are using the tickets that come with the packages this time.  Dana and I already have 16 days of non-expiring park hopper tickets for WDW to use in the future.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Well, I finally got through and changed my families packages over to the FD offer and saved another $1,072 for a grand total of $1,517!   Needless to say, my dad (who is fitting the whole bill) was more than happy.
> 
> 
> Janet, we are using the tickets that come with the packages this time.  Dana and I already have 16 days of non-expiring park hopper tickets for WDW to use in the future.



_What a wonderful son you are!!
the trip is on dad, and you did all this to save him more money.


_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> Been toying around with the idea of renting a car and driving to darkside next year and DW loves the idea but she is not going to be the one driving lol



_it is doable St Lawrence:
_
Driving directions
maps.google.com - Print
 	Lexington, KY
 	Orlando, FL
13 hours 47 mins
818.6 mi - I-75 S


_if you don't drive straight thru, leave when she gets off work, and drive part of the way.
get a room, drive the rest the next day.

if you can drive 8 hours the first day, about 5 the next, you won't be wiped out when you get to the darkside._


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi Homies!!
Is is FRIDAY yet?? No? Shucks. 

hope everyone is having a lovely Thursday - not too much going on here - this weekend I'm hoping for some relaxing time.....maybe a movie & some drinks??

I can't stop thinking about trying to get away to the Darkside soon, it's close enough to drive, but it makes for a long weekend (and I end up tired on Monday!!)



ok, back to work for me ...be good homies!!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> it is doable St Lawrence:
> 
> Driving directions
> maps.google.com - Print
> Lexington, KY
> Orlando, FL
> 13 hours 47 mins
> 818.6 mi - I-75 S
> 
> if you don't drive straight thru, leave when she gets off work, and drive part of the way.
> get a room, drive the rest the next day.
> 
> if you can drive 8 hours the first day, about 5 the next, you won't be wiped out when you get to the darkside.



Yes I have been looking at map quest and it gives the same thing and I am looking into prices of rental cars cause my ford explorer has high miles so don't know if I could trust it in a long distant drive but other than stopping to eat and restroom breaks I believe I could drive straight thru
So now just have to figure out if we want to do spring break or June


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i took a pass on the free dining for my motherland stay.
> did get a pin for it but i would have to pay rack rate for my room.
> my pin this year was valid for the package or room only.


We've never done the free dining either ... I don't like to be tied down having to eat at a certain restaurant each and every night.  I'd rather go with the flow and eat wherever.  We also like to venture off-site so not having ADRs booked each night allows us to eat elsewhere if we choose.  We do make a couple ADRs for our "must dos' but that might be only 1 or 2 restaurants.  Plus we don't eat enough to justify spending the $$ for the dining plan - especially staying club level where you get all the offerings there.


----------



## macraven

_anyone else here suffering from a drought?

this is the year we had a new front lawn put in and i have to water daily.
it's like a second job for me..........


worse than the expensive of keeping this yard up, i dread the cost of tomatos and corn at the end of summer.


homies like corn and tomatos......._


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> _anyone else here suffering from a drought?
> 
> this is the year we had a new front lawn put in and i have to water daily.
> it's like a second job for me..........
> 
> 
> worse than the expensive of keeping this yard up, i dread the cost of tomatos and corn at the end of summer.
> 
> 
> homies like corn and tomatos......._



mmmmm....corn

Not necessarily a drought, but a lack of the wet stuff.


MORNING HOMIES>>>>ITS FRIDAY


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> Yes I have been looking at map quest and it gives the same thing and I am looking into prices of rental cars cause my ford explorer has high miles so don't know if I could trust it in a long distant drive but other than stopping to eat and restroom breaks I believe I could drive straight thru
> So now just have to figure out if we want to do spring break or June




June.....definitely June. Spring Break is more expensive and crowded. And the earlier in June, the better


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We've never done the free dining either ... I don't like to be tied down having to eat at a certain restaurant each and every night. I'd rather go with the flow and eat wherever. We also like to venture off-site so not having ADRs booked each night allows us to eat elsewhere if we choose. We do make a couple ADRs for our "must dos' but that might be only 1 or 2 restaurants. Plus we don't eat enough to justify spending the $$ for the dining plan - especially staying club level where you get all the offerings there.


 


I've never stayed club level @ WDW but have elsewhere. Always found a continental breakfast/snack/bottled water & more packaged snacks & appetizers with free adult drink in the evening if lucky type thing.  I've read many people posting that they live off the club level goodies at WDW but always thought it was tongue in cheek comment...guess not lol.  

MH's joining the ticket hoarders support group we have going here

i'll join tracie dancing it's friday, another busy day here, wheeee


----------



## marciemi

Hey All!  Quick fly-by from Indy!  We closed on the house here Tuesday, making us now the proud (?) owners of two houses.  I'd kind of always hoped that if I had a second home it would be on the beach or in Florida, not in Green Bay!  Oldest son flies in tomorrow just in time to head up to Green Bay for the movers!  Middle son is conveniently missing it as he just flew out to Vegas for 2 months for his internship.  Working for the National Nuclear folks - evidently it's the government so he's off on Fridays as well so is headed for a weekend on the strip (not all that exciting as he's only 18 still).

Spent the last couple days moving everything from my husband's apartment into the house with just my 17 year old helping.  Back in 1989 when DH & I moved into our first house from an apartment we vowed we'd never do it again.  Not sure how I got roped into doing it all again!

Our trash day is now FRIDAY here in Indy!  Whatever will I do?  How will I ever remember?    And it's totally a drought here - our new lawn is pretty much like hay - but 90% of the neighbors' lawns don't look any better.  

We enjoyed free dining a lot at Disney and rather than planning around dinners (which I agree would be stressful), we did most of our TS meals at lunch. We know we're going to be in the parks for ropedrop anyway, plan on a good morning hitting all the biggies and accumulating FP's, do lunch somewhere between 11:30 and 12:30 for a nice break then have the afternoon to do the less-crowded rides and use up the FP's then the evenings free.  Or head back to the hotel for the afternoon and do the same in the evening.  But at least we weren't back at the hotel trying to psych ourselves up to head back into a park just for dinner.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I've never stayed club level @ WDW but have elsewhere. Always found a continental breakfast/snack/bottled water & more packaged snacks & appetizers with free adult drink in the evening if lucky type thing.  I've read many people posting that they live off the club level goodies at WDW but always thought it was tongue in cheek comment...guess not lol.
> 
> MH's joining the ticket hoarders support group we have going here
> 
> i'll join tracie dancing it's friday, another busy day here, wheeee



_late at night, i'll read thru the disboards.
always enjoy reading the resort forums.
been reading how some peeps feel the club offerings have been disappointing  at various lounges.  someone is always complaining about something with them.
when i am at the motherland, if i want to eat somewhere, i do.
never look twice at the cost for the entrees.
it's high, but i always have the $ for it and i don't go broke.

so glad we have tracie posting.
i would never have remembered it was friday.......
lately, every day has seemed more like a monday to me...
_


marciemi said:


> Hey All!  Quick fly-by from Indy!  We closed on the house here Tuesday, making us now the proud (?) owners of two houses.  I'd kind of always hoped that if I had a second home it would be on the beach or in Florida, not in Green Bay!
> 
> *Our trash day is now FRIDAY here in Indy!*  Whatever will I do?  *How will I ever remember?*   And it's totally a drought here - our new lawn is pretty much like hay - but 90% of the neighbors' lawns don't look any better.
> 
> We enjoyed free dining a lot at Disney and rather than planning around dinners (which I agree would be stressful), we did most of our TS meals at lunch. We know we're going to be in the parks for ropedrop anyway, plan on a good morning hitting all the biggies and accumulating FP's, do lunch somewhere between 11:30 and 12:30 for a nice break then have the afternoon to do the less-crowded rides and use up the FP's then the evenings free.  Or head back to the hotel for the afternoon and do the same in the evening.  But at least we weren't back at the hotel trying to psych ourselves up to head back into a park just for dinner.





_*WE ARE TWINKIES MARCIE.......!!!*
i have trash day on friday also.




since being the nice homie that i am,
I'll remind you when to take the cans out...
_


----------



## keishashadow

my garbage day is moving to friday morning too

i'll be the one with their garbage out the day beforehand until they cite megotta take a stand somewhere

marcie - i'm not sure which word strike more fear in me:  moving or packing! yuck, gotta luv the kids being tied up elsewhere, who didn't see that coming lol?  I'm still waiting to coordinate two of my kids to help remove a pine tree in my yard.

mac i'm going to have to remember to search club offerings here next time i've got (more) time to burn.

Found out today my DH is off work for month from his 'minor' surgery.  Hard to let a whole month go without a trip must resist


----------



## macraven

_but you have your october trip to look forward to ....._


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:
			
		

> June.....definitely June. Spring Break is more expensive and crowded. And the earlier in June, the better



That's what I am thinking and that means extra money I can save


----------



## tlinus

GOOD MORNING homies 

A bit of the soggies here in Southeastern PA this morning. Didn't expect it, but it IS a welcomed thing. We have been a bit dry here lately....shaves a few bucks off the water bill as I don't have to put water in the pool or water the lawns. However we are gearing up for another Extreme Heat Warning patch from Monday afternoon thru Wednesday 

Hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> GOOD MORNING homies
> 
> A bit of the soggies here in Southeastern PA this morning. Didn't expect it, but it IS a welcomed thing. We have been a bit dry here lately....shaves a few bucks off the water bill as I don't have to put water in the pool or water the lawns. However we are gearing up for another Extreme Heat Warning patch from Monday afternoon thru Wednesday
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!!!





_hear that homies???


all meet at tlinus at 3 today for a pool party, homie style........_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _hear that homies???_
> 
> 
> _all meet at tlinus at 3 today for a pool party, homie style........_


 
i have a case of landshark, i'll throw it in the trunk & bring the chips 'n dip too

vacations are like chips, who can stop at just onebut it's probably not a good idea to use the mortgage payment to fund it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> I've never stayed club level @ WDW but have elsewhere. Always found a continental breakfast/snack/bottled water & more packaged snacks & appetizers with free adult drink in the evening if lucky type thing.  I've read many people posting that they live off the club level goodies at WDW but always thought it was tongue in cheek comment...guess not lol


Truthfully if you don't eat much - like me - you can get buy with the CL offerings (these are at the Poly).  

_Kakahiaka (morning service) 7:00 a.m. to 10:30 a.m. offering muffins and pastries, tropical fruit, cereal, milk, orange juice, pineapple guava juice, ice tea, coffee drinks and hot chocolate, glass bottles of water, and toasters are available. Yogurt available as well as other items by request. 

Auinala (afternoon service) 12:00 p.m. to 4:00 p.m. offering fruit juice, bottled water, soda, ice tea, cookies, tropical fruit, and candys such as gummi sharks, popcorn, goldfish.

Ahiahi (evening service) 5:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m. offering different themes each day - things like Chicken Satay with Teriyaki Sauce, Steamed Duck Pot Stickers, sushi, Pork Skewers with Luau BBQ sauce, Fried Vegetable Wraps with Tzatziki Sauce, Kona sticky wings, Steamed Pork dumplings. canapes, Bacon wrapped chicken, cocktail meatballs, BBQ pulled pork, scallop bacon wraps, soups, plus variety of veges/dip, cheeses, hummus & pita bread, and PB&J sandwiches

Aumoe (late evening service) 7:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. offering wine and cheese as well as cordials and desserts._


----------



## keishashadow

bonny - that is alot of food, especially at dinner.  Curious though the club levels i've seen only bring out a tray or two of food and it tends to be a bit of a free-for-all and not replenished.


----------



## KingK12

> i have trash day on friday also.




Tuesdays and Fridays here!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny - that is alot of food, especially at dinner.  Curious though the club levels i've seen only bring out a tray or two of food and it tends to be a bit of a free-for-all and not replenished.


Each day there are probably 2 or 3 main dishes, plus your variety of veges/dip, cheeses, hummus & pita bread, and PB&J sandwiches.  Anytime we've been, as soon as they see things getting low, they will replenish.  We've even gone with maybe 10-15 minutes left before they start clearing and there has always been enough food for any stragglers.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Heeeeeeeeyyyyyyy Homies!!! I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their summer! 

It's been a while but I thought I would pop over and read up on my fav boards and drool on some trip reports 

Sadly we won't be making a trip to the Dark Side again this year, but I am happy to report my girls and I are taking a little Fall Break of our very own to Gatlinburg.


----------



## macraven

_glad you found your way back home here sharky...!!


someone mentioned you many pages back.
when it was announced that Jaws was going down, they asked about you.

_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _glad you found your way back home here sharky...!!
> 
> 
> someone mentioned you many pages back.
> when it was announced that Jaws was going down, they asked about you.
> 
> _



That was a depressing time for me... therapy has helped 

I saw someone post over on my facebook page that they've removed the carnival signs at the Simpson's... what's going on there?


----------



## macraven

_redecorating?? 





i have not a clue._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I was hoping it was something juicy


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by to say hi.

I went to the Studios tonight to meet some friends from back home on their last night before returning home Sunday. I also met up with Carole and her family from England. The park was really crowded even into the evening. I saw four or five tour groups at CityWalk but they were all leaving since it was after 5pm when I arrived. I guess they'd had their fill for the day.

I saw the new show tonight and liked it very much. We watched from outside MIB so I didn't get the full effect but it was most enjoyable.

Make sure you see it when you have a chance. 

We didn't do Despicable Me since the wait time was 70 minutes around 5:15pm and then after dinner, the wait time was 90 minutes. I'll come back one weekend after summer is over. It's just too crowded and too hot to stand in a line for that long.


----------



## macraven

_Metro, thanx for giving us the heads up on the night time show.
if you like it, then i know i will like it.
i have it on my list to see this october.

i checked the show dates on the website and it will be shown for about 4 nights i am there.  whew, now i know i will be able to see it!

i bet you had fun with your friends back home and Carole & Co!

you get all the luck.
most people that come to orlando have months to make plans and then get there.  you need to jump in your car, and get there more easily....
(you don't have to buy air, book hotels, etc....)


I only do the parks on saturdays up to about 1ish.
then i skip out.  i have found that day to get crowds.   larger crowds than i want to be in.
long line waits, oh no......

when you return to the night show in the fall, come back and tell us the parts you like best._


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone.

Slept in a little then got up to go grocery shopping. Just got back and eating lunch. Was going to chill in the pool today but it's kind of overcast with showers.

Go figure, yesterday was pretty nice out so we decided to clean the house and now today it's so so out ,should have cleaned today. Can't win.

Metro, 

We were able to see the show 3 times a few weeks ago and thought it's was pretty good. I think it's a decent improvement over the 360 show. It's a little longer though. The only thing I liked better in the 360 show is it's seemed like it stayed upbeat and fast tempo more than the new show.


----------



## keishashadow

KingK12 said:


> Tuesdays and Fridays here!


 
twice a week! i'm happy when they guys get more of it in the truck than on the street in front of my house

todd glad to hear carole and family made it across the pond! 

bonny sounds like they are very accommodating to the club guests.

sharks have been active lately


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Lycaon

Looks like Despicable Me is finally available to buy and rent on iTunes. I know what I'm going to be watching tomorrow night 

Now they need to release 2011's Jane Eyre... they kept playing the trailer for it on RPR's HD channel and I kinda want to see it. The nearest Redbox has it, but I hate fussing with DVDs when I can rent stuff online.


----------



## minniejack

Did Club level at Yacht Club--tons of food and great gluten free offerings too--We definitely ate late dinners because of it and sometimes we ended up canceling our dinner ressies.

Back from Myrtle--huge storm and I found an elusive whole sand dollar--haven't found one of those at Myrtle since I was a kid.  I told DH to hold and not to put in his pocket cause it would break...Yupp--he is now sporting a black and blue spot.  I told strangers in the elevator what he did and they would come up to him on the beach and ask him how could he do that to me--those were rare!  And he had the nerve to tell me that he could buy another one at the store for a buck...grrr

Last day there DD felt something big hit her in the leg and minutes later DH saw something huge in the water. We ran for the hills.

Happy belated birthday and anniversary to all those I missed.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Metro,
> 
> We were able to see the show 3 times a few weeks ago and thought it's was pretty good. I think it's a decent improvement over the 360 show. It's a little longer though. The only thing I liked better in the 360 show is it's seemed like it stayed upbeat and fast tempo more than the new show.


 Oh I think it's a vast improvement over the 360 show! 



macraven said:


> you get all the luck.
> most people that come to orlando have months to make plans and then get there.  you need to jump in your car, and get there more easily....
> (you don't have to buy air, book hotels, etc....)


 Yeah...it's nice living close. 



keishashadow said:


> todd glad to hear carole and family made it across the pond!


 Yeah...they made another long journey and are enjoying themselves. We'll probably get together again this weekend before they leave.


----------



## macraven

KingK12 said:


> Tuesdays and Fridays here!



_welcome back.
we last saw you when donald duck and you talked about the lounge chair and beer when we first moved into house #10.

and then the buckets of butter beer.


now i see why you have trash pick up twice a week........._


----------



## macraven

Lycaon said:


> Today... has been an exciting day.
> 
> Some of you know why.



_still trying to figure what the day was about.......all i could think of was comic con.



i'll think it over again with a cup of coffee.



now where is *RVgal* and the java?_


----------



## Mad Hattered

I remembered to take our trash out today.  Once a week here.


----------



## macraven

_Monday??


it's hard enough to start the work week on a monday never mind the chore of also getting the trash out.


i think you should switch to trash pick up on a wednesday or friday........

mondays are meant to oversleep and be late for work.......
well, it is in within my four walls.

(yea, like that will go over like a lead balloon)_


----------



## ky07

Mad Hattered said:
			
		

> I remembered to take our trash out today.  Once a week here.



Once a week for me too and it's Tuesday and kicker is our city doesn't have trash service we have to pay for it 
That's a small town for ya


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Once a week for me too and it's Tuesday and kicker is our city doesn't have trash service we have to pay for it
> That's a small town for ya



_we have to pay for trash, recycling pick up too.
it's done by a service in another county than what we live in.
our city contracts it out to a company in another area of the state.

even if you don't need the trash service in our town, you still have to pay for it.
home owners, apartment dwellers both._


----------



## Mad Hattered

We have to pay for our trash and recycling as well.  Recycle day is on Wednesday.


----------



## Bluer101

Don't feel bad about trash and recycling. The building I work at I have trash on Monday's and Fridays. That's 3 large dumpsters that have to be move out and back into the building for pickup. Then on Monday's and Thursday's I have 16 recycling rooms spread out on 6 floors that have to be emptied. They are 2-3 large rolling bins that get dumped into large curb side bins. 

Who wants to help me.


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies  Hope everyone is having a good week so far

Thursday is trash day here or Friday....it varies.

I've been lurking lately since my puter got fried while I was in PC Beach...I forgot to unplug it before I left so I'm stuck posting on my phone....not good.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Don't feel bad about trash and recycling. The building I work at I have trash on Monday's and Fridays. That's 3 large dumpsters that have to be move out and back into the building for pickup. Then on Monday's and Thursday's I have 16 recycling rooms spread out on 6 floors that have to be emptied. They are 2-3 large rolling bins that get dumped into large curb side bins.
> 
> *Who wants to help me.*



_have your people call my people and see if i am available on either monday or friday........._


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning homies!!!
hope everyone is having a great Tuesday  
all this HHN talk is making me want to go!!!…think I'll  go price some hotels.


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> good morning homies!!!
> hope everyone is having a great Tuesday
> all this HHN talk is making me want to go!!!…think I'll  go price some hotels.



_you need to go and make it for the columbus day weekend...........just say'_


----------



## tlinus

Hey Homies.....

I dont work well with Mondays. We have this love/hate relationship.

Trash is Monday and Thursday in the Land of Linus. Wednesday is Recycling day.

Happy Tuesday  Almost hump day, then its all downhill to the weekend!!

I think I may be gaining *some* ground in the visit "home" this year. It has been almost 2 years you know 

Dancing Nanner for good measure 

Getting back to work. Just checking in to see what we are all up to


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:
			
		

> you need to go and make it for the columbus day weekend...........just say'



anything is possible!!!


----------



## minniejack

just sayin' hi


----------



## macraven

_  hey....._


----------



## tlinus

knock...knock


----------



## Marquibiri

Sup all!

My Bday party on Friday the 13th   turned out to be great!

I forgot to take pics of everything but I do have a few...

How I loved a Halloween type party in July 

Here is part of the haunted house decor (during the day)..











Stone walls which I made from styrofoam..






Zombie hand for the punch bowl made from ice, food coloring, and gummi worms.. 











..and a pic of the first guests.... (I'm Mr. Hyde, the one to the right)!






There was so much more, fog machine, spider webs, spiders, bat, brains, body parts, black lights, special effects, candle lighting, sounds (I used a track from HHN 2008), etc...



Just felt like sharing this...

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## minniejack

cool party

now for the redneck party of the year....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTp1BlJfKGI


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

minniejack said:


> cool party
> 
> now for the redneck party of the year....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTp1BlJfKGI



I'd pay money to watch that!!!


----------



## macraven

_*Marquibiri*, wow, you really party up right!!

loved the hand in the bowl.....

what you showed was kewl.
glad your party went great!





*minniejack*, another kewl party to watch...
got a kick out of the comments in the video describing the 'run'.

btw, were you in that crowd running.........._


----------



## minniejack

I'm a working person this year  No run for me until Saturday.
I walk in right after the run--you think I'd want to get in that mess?! Disney lines I can handle--the Rednecks?! Heck no!

DD lost her shoe last year in the run--no mercy for her...

Kiddos and DH are in the Redneck line right now.


----------



## keishashadow

Thought for the day:  who would win in a battle?  rednecks or ghouls, no redneck ghouls need apply...i've watched too many episodes of Deadliest Warrior.

tracie reinforcements have arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mj i've never see a sand dollar @ MB.  Talk about DH being in the dog house.  I found a bunch on cruise and thought i wrapped them well in bubble wrap but only 1 made it home intact.


Our garbage and sewage is included in water bill.  I have no idea what it costs and the bill doesn't break it down but pay approx $150 four times a year total.  They take _anything_, even refrigerators if tagged as freon free and no maximum on what you set out.  The church lady next door permits her brood of adult kids to dump their garbage here everyweek.


----------



## BigDis

It's been a while since I've checked in...anybody up for a Christmas in July party on the 25th?  We can sit around and watch Christmas movies.    We can put our winter coats and boots and gloves and scarves and hats on and truck out in the 98 degree weather and pick out a tree and bring it back to the house and decorate it.  Hot chocolate for everyone or more potent drinks for the more adventurous.   What do you all say?


----------



## Mikkimús

Marquibiri: that looks like one awsome party, im going to try to get my friends to celabrate Halloween this year, and this hand in the punch gave me an idea

minniejack  that looks like a lot of fun

My birthday is tomorrow, getting some people over, will be nice. 
Im also trying to plan my trip, but my boyfriend says im going overboard with the planning, he doesnt know that i need to plan.
Trying to figure out what to do beside going to the darkside and also wet and wild, any ideas?
so far i have been thinking about circus de soleil and shopping


----------



## BigDis

Marquibiri great party. Wow, wow wow!


----------



## schumigirl

Popping on to say a quick hello.

Having the BEST time at the Royal Pacific Resort   what a hotel.......it is so beautiful and we have been made to feel like returning family by the staff. So many faces that remember us which is nice. I can`t imagine staying anywhere else.

Parks are busy but managable.....Brazilian Tour Groups.........new to us......wow there is a lot of them. Food is excellent as ever........think the heat is shrinking my shorts though   

Love Despicable Me......I want a Minion  Cool ride and I adore the characters. Good little parades round the Studios with them. Loved the new night time show at the Studios also. It is really good, quite emotional at the end with ET.......that may just be me though apparently!!!

All in all having the time of our lives this trip again........definately DON`T want to leave, but not thinking about that bit yet.

So hope everyone`s doing ok and see ya soon


----------



## macraven

BigDis said:


> It's been a while since I've checked in...anybody up for a Christmas in July party on the 25th?  We can sit around and watch Christmas movies.    We can put our winter coats and boots and gloves and scarves and hats on and truck out in the 98 degree weather and pick out a tree and bring it back to the house and decorate it.  Hot chocolate for everyone or more potent drinks for the more adventurous.   What do you all say?



_will there be beer?

or a little jack for the hot chocolate?


some homies might think 'more potent' drinks might be whipped cream in the hot cocoa...._


----------



## Mad Hattered

schumigirl said:


> Popping on to say a quick hello.
> 
> Having the BEST time at the Royal Pacific Resort   what a hotel.......it is so beautiful and we have been made to feel like returning family by the staff. So many faces that remember us which is nice. I can`t imagine staying anywhere else.
> 
> Parks are busy but managable.....Brazilian Tour Groups.........new to us......wow there is a lot of them. Food is excellent as ever........think the heat is shrinking my shorts though
> 
> Love Despicable Me......I want a Minion  Cool ride and I adore the characters. Good little parades round the Studios with them. Loved the new night time show at the Studios also. It is really good, quite emotional at the end with ET.......that may just be me though apparently!!!
> 
> All in all having the time of our lives this trip again........definately DON`T want to leave, but not thinking about that bit yet.
> 
> So hope everyone`s doing ok and see ya soon



Glad to hear you are having such a great time, Schumi!!!


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;45532686 said:
			
		

> Marquibiri: that looks like one awsome party, im going to try to get my friends to celabrate Halloween this year, and this hand in the punch gave me an idea
> 
> minniejack  that looks like a lot of fun
> 
> My birthday is tomorrow, getting some people over, will be nice.
> Im also trying to plan my trip, but my boyfriend says im going overboard with the planning, he doesnt know that i need to plan.
> Trying to figure out what to do beside going to the darkside and also wet and wild, any ideas?
> so far i have been thinking about circus de soleil and shopping


_in case i go brain dead, hope you have a lovely, happy birthday tomorrow!


remind your bf that he is a keeper and that you need to continue to plan.
just don't tell him what you are planning.
let him be surprised on how organized this trip will be once he is on it.

for me, i thought circus de soleil was a waste of money.
(you can catch it on youtube.)

shopping sounds like more fun._



schumigirl said:


> Popping on to say a quick hello.
> 
> Having the BEST time at the Royal Pacific Resort   what a hotel.......it is so beautiful and we have been made to feel like returning family by the staff. So many faces that remember us which is nice. I can`t imagine staying anywhere else.
> 
> Parks are busy but managable.....Brazilian Tour Groups.........new to us......wow there is a lot of them. Food is excellent as ever........think the heat is shrinking my shorts though
> 
> Love Despicable Me......I want a Minion  Cool ride and I adore the characters. Good little parades round the Studios with them. Loved the new night time show at the Studios also. It is really good, quite emotional at the end with ET.......that may just be me though apparently!!!
> 
> All in all having the time of our lives this trip again........definately DON`T want to leave, but not thinking about that bit yet.
> 
> So hope everyone`s doing ok and see ya soon



_glad you stopped in here.
we all were missing youse.......

the last few days, don't go to bed and just take an hour nap each day.
that way you can do more things at the darkside.

besides, you have a long plane ride home and you can catch some zzzzz's then.

_


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Popping on to say a quick hello.
> 
> Having the BEST time at the Royal Pacific Resort   what a hotel.......it is so beautiful and we have been made to feel like returning family by the staff. So many faces that remember us which is nice. I can`t imagine staying anywhere else.
> 
> Parks are busy but managable.....Brazilian Tour Groups.........new to us......wow there is a lot of them. Food is excellent as ever........think the heat is shrinking my shorts though
> 
> Love Despicable Me......I want a Minion  Cool ride and I adore the characters. Good little parades round the Studios with them. Loved the new night time show at the Studios also. It is really good, quite emotional at the end with ET.......that may just be me though apparently!!!
> 
> All in all having the time of our lives this trip again........definately DON`T want to leave, but not thinking about that bit yet.
> 
> So hope everyone`s doing ok and see ya soon



Glad to hear you're having fun Carole!  I'm so jealous...wish I was there to ride RRR with you

Just noticed my mileage...1200 

Mikkimus hope you have a great day & get everything you wish for.


----------



## Marquibiri

minniejack said:


> cool party
> 
> now for the redneck party of the year....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTp1BlJfKGI





macraven said:


> _*Marquibiri*, wow, you really party up right!!
> 
> loved the hand in the bowl.....
> 
> what you showed was kewl.
> glad your party went great!
> _



Thanks Mac! I see info about the houses for Howl o Scream are out.  I need the dates to see if I can finally make it there this year!... Did you notice I was able to move this year's HHN trip a week later? Going for the second weekend instead of opening weekend as I've always done before... This means next year I might be able to move it a week further...... Around October 4th 2013 perhaps?  



			
				Mikkimús;45532686 said:
			
		

> Marquibiri: that looks like one awsome party, im going to try to get my friends to celabrate Halloween this year, and this hand in the punch gave me an idea
> 
> minniejack  that looks like a lot of fun
> 
> My birthday is tomorrow, getting some people over, will be nice.
> Im also trying to plan my trip, but my boyfriend says im going overboard with the planning, he doesnt know that i need to plan.
> Trying to figure out what to do beside going to the darkside and also wet and wild, any ideas?
> so far i have been thinking about circus de soleil and shopping



Thanks Mikkimús! Every year I've been right there, right by Wet and Wild, and never convinced myself to give it a try.
Hope you have a wonderful birthday!



BigDis said:


> Marquibiri great party. Wow, wow wow!



 Thanks!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Thanks Mac! I see info about the houses for Howl o Scream are out.  I need the dates to see if I can finally make it there this year!... Did you notice I was able to move this year's HHN trip a week later? Going for the second weekend instead of opening weekend as I've always done before... This means next year I might be able to move it a week further...... Around October 4th 2013 perhaps?
> 
> Marquibiri  [/SIZE][/COLOR]



_i'm thinking that you will be at hhn in september, last weekend.
you'll love that weekend.

2013, columbus day is monday October 14.
so that means i'll be at hhn the 10th.
thurs-sunday nights for hhn.

move next years trip back another week.......!!_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just noticed my mileage...1200



_keep up the posting !!
the numbers will add up quickly.

_


----------



## keishashadow

tink congrats on that nice round number

carole - glad ur having a great time!  pssst when u see the tour guide's flag, stop dead in your tracks and run the other way.  Have you been having lots of late afternoon showers?


----------



## BigDis

macraven said:


> _will there be beer?
> 
> or a little jack for the hot chocolate?
> 
> 
> some homies might think 'more potent' drinks might be whipped cream in the hot cocoa...._



Definitely beer and a little jack for the hot chocolate.  "More potent drinks" can be self-defined!


----------



## tlinus

Party???

Did someone say Party??? 



Happy Friday Homies!!!!!


----------



## circelli

I have to catch up on here at some point.  I lurk like crazy!!!  My 2 boys are keeping me busy this summer!!
We are going to HHN this year!!!!  I am soooooo excited!!!  We will be there the last week of September!!!
How do I mke a ticker again???


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> I have to catch up on here at some point.  I lurk like crazy!!!  My 2 boys are keeping me busy this summer!!
> We are going to HHN this year!!!!  I am soooooo excited!!!  We will be there the last week of September!!!
> How do I mke a ticker again???



_well homie, it's about time you showed up here.
i was about to rent your room out...........

woo hoo for the trip and hhn!

i know how to make lasagne but not a ticker......
some homie will come along and help youse with that.



hey, since you will be out of town the last week of september, think all the homies here could go back to your place like we did in thread #7 and party up big again?


just askin'....._


----------



## macraven

_*Mikkimús*





let the fun begin!_


----------



## macraven

BigDis said:


> Definitely beer and a little jack for the hot chocolate.  "More potent drinks" can be self-defined!



_i second that christmas party on july 25th.........
_


tlinus said:


> Party???
> 
> Did someone say Party???
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Homies!!!!!



_it's gonna be a great day!

friday, trash day and party all in one._


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> _still trying to figure what the day was about.......all i could think of was comic con.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll think it over again with a cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> now where is *RVgal* and the java?_



I'm late.  Sorry.  Took me awhile to get the cup away from this guy.


----------



## macraven

_*i wuv that picture!*_


----------



## Mikkimús

macraven said:


> _*Mikkimús*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let the fun begin!_



Thank you
The party will start soon, there is sparkly rainbow cake in the making and sex on the beach punch ready, i have great believes in this evening


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;45546690 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> The party will start soon, and sex on the beach, i have great believes in this evening


----------



## Marquibiri

Mikkimús;45546690 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> The party will start soon, and sex on the beach , i have great believes in this evening





macraven said:


>





Mac, you've modified what she said!!!.. 

Happy Bday Mikkimús!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Mac, you've modified what she said!!!..
> 
> Happy Bday Mikkimús!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



_well, i just thought i might spice it up a bit...........
_


----------



## keishashadow

Mikkimús;45546690 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> The party will start soon, there is sparkly rainbow cake in the making and sex on the beach punch ready, i have great believes in this evening


 
 

frozen hot chocolate is waaaaay better in the heat
60% chance of rain and tixs in hand for sold out pirates game = i'm taking an umbrella tonight.  

what's everybody else got on tap for this weekend?


----------



## Marquibiri

keishashadow said:


> frozen hot chocolate is waaaaay better in the heat
> 60% chance of rain and tixs in hand for sold out pirates game = i'm taking an umbrella tonight.
> 
> what's everybody else got on tap for this weekend?



Cocktails...
Cream Soda... to remind me of Butterbeer, sort of...
Irish beer to remind me of Finnegan's...
Horror Flicks to remind me of HHN... saw Silent Hill last night (saw it last time about 5 years ago).



Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## donaldduck352

Mikkimús;45546690 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> The party will start soon, there is sparkly rainbow cake in the making and sex on the beach punch ready, i have great believes in this evening



*Have a great time.But s** on the beach in Iceland    You are very brave!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*To all homies and lurkers.I will start a date thread for HHN when the theme comes out.It is looking pretty good this year so far,Silent Hill,I love were they are going on this.So much so Dw and I are thinking about FFP tixs this year.

Just call me The Keeper Of Dates.>>Uh-Hum Tag Fairy*


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## macraven

_morning homies!_


----------



## ky07

Man my new meds are giving me bad mood swings lol


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Man my new meds are giving me bad mood swings lol



_sorry to hear that St Lawrence.

but i bet even though you are having bad mood swings, you still are a nice guy with a grin.........

you always have a nice smile in the pictures you show us over the years.



second thought, have a beer or two tonight.
that will end the mood swing........_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that St Lawrence.
> 
> but i bet even though you are having bad mood swings, you still are a nice guy with a grin.........
> 
> you always have a nice smile in the pictures you show us over the years.
> 
> second thought, have a beer or two tonight.
> that will end the mood swing........



That sounds good and would be better if I was at the RPR cause then I would have a rum runner or two and know I would end the mood swings lol


----------



## circelli

You can have a party all you want in my place the end of September just make sure you clean up after yourselves


----------



## circelli

does my ticker work now?


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> does my ticker work now?



_yes and no.......

i see the link.
i need to click on the link to see the ticker.



_


----------



## macraven

_you can always tell it is monday.


homies arrive late here on this day of the week........



tip of the day:
drink coffee
wake up
and spend time running to the bathroom if you drink more than 5 cups..._


----------



## Lycaon

macraven said:


> _you can always tell it is monday.
> 
> 
> homies arrive late here on this day of the week........
> _



Hey, I worked all weekend and have averaged 3 hours of sleep a night over the last three days. I think I needed to sleep in. 

Today is the last day I get to enjoy being 26.
I don't wanna be in my late 20s... 
But my family is taking me out for dinner tomorrow, and that'll be nice.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Gotta love them redlight cameras,$178 later!!

I swear that thing was yellow for maybe 1 second....*


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *Gotta love them redlight cameras,$178 later!!
> 
> I swear that thing was yellow for maybe 1 second....*



Ouch I feel your pain on that one 


Massive thunderstorm while we were at the Mall tonight. Then the  "only" road we know back to the hotel was blocked of by police cars........but someone was looking out for us as we found a much better route than we normally take  Got back much quicker. Think it must have been a big accident. 

Bit wet and dark here tonight. Boys are hoping to head out to Citywalk mini golf tonight though as rain seems to be easing.

I`m coffeed out today........had 2 caramel frappucino`s and a white choc mocha and some of DH`s caramel macchiato........ But now I`m back in the room I`m eyeing up the coffee as I have Lindt 

Another fabulous park day today. It was much cooler, and the breeze was welcome. Did IOA again, did all the rides loads of times and soaked a few people on Bilge ride........DH was mortified and said we sounded like hyenas  Lunch was Confisco Grille again. Love that place 

Studios again tomorrow.....love the minions 

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *To all homies and lurkers.I will start a date thread for HHN when the theme comes out.It is looking pretty good this year so far,Silent Hill,I love were they are going on this.So much so Dw and I are thinking about FFP tixs this year.*
> 
> _*Just call me The Keeper Of Dates.>>Uh-Hum Tag Fairy*_


 
The timekeeper sux re the ticket

carole not sure what caffeine'd up hyenas sound like but i'd have loved to hear itur on vacation and in a strange country to boot, let 'er rip.

so, got phone call from barrista kiddo from work this weekend telling me he'd be home late, there was a bear loose in the mall.

http://www.post-gazette.com/stories...-spotted-inside-pittsburgh-mills-mall-645836/

bad news bearsis # 2, bigger version, is still loose and was sighted in the wood by my house.  No garbage can will be safe tonight lol


----------



## macraven

*Lycaon*

_is

now 


another


year


older












enjoy the day homie.


27 is not old.......
72 maybe, but not 27..........._


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Gotta love them redlight cameras,$178 later!!
> 
> I swear that thing was yellow for maybe 1 second....*


----------



## Lycaon

Mac... <3


Thanks for the birthday post, very sweet of you


----------



## macraven




----------



## Mad Hattered

It's almost 10 pm here and it's 96 degrees....just sayin'


----------



## macraven

_73 here.



you win._


----------



## schumigirl

85 here........and I`m LOVING it  

Humidity today got to us I think instead of the heat......we were wiped out and slept for 2 hours this afternoon!!!

Went to Bed Bath and Beyond tonight and got some stuff. Got the 1000 thread sheets (thanks Mac for the heads up on them ) and a load of other stuff............may need the extra suitcase now 

And a first for me tonight......we went to Denny`s for dinner.......and enjoyed it.........cheap prices and it was nice 

Off to sleep now as we are whooped. Planning to get up for early entry to HP........I know how that`s going to turn out


----------



## macraven

_Carole getting up at 6:30 in the morning????




who wants to join in on the betting pool on that?


the odds are higher if she gets up at 7:00 tomorrow morning._


----------



## SgtClaymore

donaldduck352 said:


> *Gotta love them redlight cameras,$178 later!!
> 
> I swear that thing was yellow for maybe 1 second....*



Come on it had to of least been red for 3 seconds! LOL


----------



## Metro West

WOAH boy....let the explosions begin....

http://www.cfnews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2012/7/24/walt_disney_world_cu.html

I wonder how the schedule is going change? Should be some interesting thread reading soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> WOAH boy....let the explosions begin....
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2012/7/24/walt_disney_world_cu.html
> 
> I wonder how the schedule is going change? Should be some interesting thread reading soon.


 
Had heard pm EMHs cutting back to two vs three hours. 

Wouldn't be surprised to see them revert to variation of the old 'paid' version of pm hours...anything to churn a $


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> WOAH boy....let the explosions begin....
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2012/7/24/walt_disney_world_cu.html
> 
> I wonder how the schedule is going change? Should be some interesting thread reading soon.



There has already been a ruckus on the other side of the board about this.  Between this and the plain brown napkins that they are using now is causing quite the rebellion.


----------



## Metro West

Mad Hattered said:


> There has already been a ruckus on the other side of the board about this.


 Found it...should be interesting reading.


----------



## macraven

_this is Robo's start on the subject of less hours for emh.
it's also listed on the Dis Updates dis information station email of www.wdwinfo.com
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2961627


i subscribed to it when it was still on its first page.
good points in it, but that won't change the cut back.

i do the night emh at the motherland more than rope drops.


i do both motherland and the darkside and enjoy my stays.
the one thing that has been bugging me is the rate increases for the motherland resort rooms.  (but i still book there)


*i need more coffee.*
Tricia, where are you?
i have become spoiled with that homie bringing me coffee to the thread. _


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> *i need more coffee.*
> Tricia, where are you?
> i have become spoiled with that homie bringing me coffee to the thread. [/I]



It took awhile because I wanted something special just for you.


----------



## donaldduck352

SgtClaymore said:


> Come on it had to of least been red for 3 seconds! LOL



*No,it was not.
No way to fight in court,thats for sure.I watched the video of it,I'm guilty..But what a hit on the savings>ouch!!

So any homie traveling through Dunnellon FL on US41,watch out.Do the speed limit and STOP ON RED!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> It took awhile because I wanted something special just for you.



_thanx homie!
it's still hot and boy, it's good right now......
it hits the spot. _


----------



## Lycaon

Is it Halloween in July anywhere else? I forgot to bring this up yesterday, but while my family and I were in Louisville, I noticed that a Halloween City outlet was already open. Those normally don't pop up around here until mid August at the earliest.

I'll have to start checking Michaels soon. They sell lots of fun Fall/Halloween stuff.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Carole getting up at 6:30 in the morning????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to join in on the betting pool on that?
> 
> 
> the odds are higher if she gets up at 7:00 tomorrow morning._




Never made early entry  

Never saw 7 anything 

Wide awake now though, but those 2 are still sleeping!!!

Parks blitz today.......both parks and shopping today.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Never made early entry
> 
> Never saw 7 anything
> 
> Wide awake now though, but those 2 are still sleeping!!!
> 
> Parks blitz today.......both parks and shopping today.



We only got up once at 7:30 for the Despicable Me AP preview during our 9 day stay. It was nice sleeping in. 

Hope you are having a good time.


----------



## Mikkimús

To macraven





but the party was awsome, ate probably way too much food color, will put a pic of the rainbow cake when i bother to instill the photos from my camera.
And btw got a camera from my family its small and easy to travel with my other one is a huge canon 350d and would have to carry an extra bag for it and FJ that is not an option 

Thanks for the birthday wishes hope you all are well


----------



## macraven

_um, am i the hit-er or the hit-ee?_


----------



## macraven

_ahem.......
i always come back home for this moment........_


----------



## Mikkimús

macraven said:


> _um, am i the hit-er or the hit-ee?_



You will be Harry for this one for twisting my words 

Im a proper lady........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:
			
		

> WOAH boy....let the explosions begin....
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/on-the-town/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2012/7/24/walt_disney_world_cu.html
> 
> I wonder how the schedule is going change? Should be some interesting thread reading soon.



I heard rumblings of this earlier in the week ... wasn't pretty ... truth is, if you've ever been to an EMH park, basically the last hour is deserted, or at least it had been in our experience.


----------



## thebigkahuna

hi homies!! I know it's been a while, but has been super busy here ! hope all the homies are happy (red light ticket getters can be unhappy - that's bull!!) 
I'm excited about HHN & all the announcements! 

gonna be another busy weekend here, so if you don't hear from me, I hope everyone enjoys it!!!!


----------



## RVGal

Mac, have you seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wqbuQ4hQ6U


----------



## macraven

_i think it was last year when that was going around.

red solo cups made their come back........._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _ahem......._
> _i always come back home for this moment........_


 
oh so close to 50K

ps the bear is still trolling my neighborhood he's been all over the local news.  Figure he'll be eating good tonight...a buffet of trashcans.


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> hi homies!! I know it's been a while, but has been super busy here ! hope all the homies are happy (red light ticket getters can be unhappy - that's bull!!)
> I'm excited about HHN & all the announcements!
> 
> gonna be another busy weekend here, so if you don't hear from me, I hope everyone enjoys it!!!!



_we need to invest in homing pigeons to stay connected homie._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> oh so close to 50K
> 
> ps the bear is still trolling my neighborhood he's been all over the local news.  Figure he'll be eating good tonight...a buffet of trashcans.



_i didn't get the memo.
bear?_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i didn't get the memo._
> _bear?_


 
thought i posted it here.  Not all together unusual to see a bear in my area but they usually just dart out of the wood near dusk.  Deer are everywhere this year and have ravaged most of my plants.  The the video shows the 2nd bear (1st got stuck in sears at the mall where jr was working nearby lol).  He's walking across the road at top of my street then again crossing street a block from my house.    

http://www.wtae.com/news/local/alle...ear/-/10927008/15709966/-/hmsimp/-/index.html


----------



## macraven

_i'm dumbfounded..............


well, you know the story of goldilocks.
where there is one bear, two more will follow...._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i'm dumbfounded.............._
> 
> 
> _well, you know the story of goldilocks._
> _where there is one bear, two more will follow...._


 
since they seem to be growing in size, i hope not

have a good weekend all.  We're going to Kennywood tomorrow for company picnic and family fest for 2nd spawn's BD on sunday. 

what's everybody else doing?


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> since they seem to be growing in size, i hope not
> 
> have a good weekend all.  We're going to Kennywood tomorrow for company picnic and family fest for 2nd spawn's BD on sunday.
> 
> what's everybody else doing?



I'm working....as usual

Hope everyone has a great weekend and do something fun for me


----------



## macraven

_eh, i might clean the dump that we live in........





but i'm sure i'll come up with an excuse not to clean this weekend._


----------



## schumigirl

Off to bed for our last night here  

We are truly whooped after doing 2 parks, shopping and some pool time today and it`s so hot. Still not complaining though.

It`s been an amazing 17 days at RPR.....this hotel and it`s staff are just wonderful. We have truly been made to feel so special and we are so sad to be leaving.

The parks have been busier than we`ve been used to, but manageable with EP. Little or no waits every day........what more can you ask for. And it`s been HOT HOT HOT.........exactly what we asked for 

Food has been exceptional........highlight was finding after 7 years.....Smokey Bones........went twice and it was fantastic. So many good places. This is reading like a trip report and I didn`t mean it to 

Need to start planning next years now. I was getting sad today about leaving when DH reminded me tomorrow would be one day closer to coming back 

Hope everyones doing good........Vicki my diet starts Monday


----------



## macraven

_it's a long story but that's why i'm late in getting here.


who's dealing the cards tonight?


Carole, it seems like the time has passed fast since you got there.
next year stay for a month!!

the last night at the resort is always the weepiest.
i think we all go through that.

just remember when you are on the plane tomorrow that you had a lot of fun and a lot of sunshine on this trip.

you are taking home lots of wonderful memories of this year's trip.

and know you will be back next year.
next year will be even better for all of youse!

_


----------



## Rip

schumigirl said:


> Off to bed for our last night here
> 
> We are truly whooped after doing 2 parks, shopping and some pool time today and it`s so hot. Still not complaining though.
> 
> It`s been an amazing 17 days at RPR.....this hotel and it`s staff are just wonderful. We have truly been made to feel so special and we are so sad to be leaving.
> 
> The parks have been busier than we`ve been used to, but manageable with EP. Little or no waits every day........what more can you ask for. And it`s been HOT HOT HOT.........exactly what we asked for
> 
> Food has been exceptional........highlight was finding after 7 years.....Smokey Bones........went twice and it was fantastic. So many good places. This is reading like a trip report and I didn`t mean it to
> 
> Need to start planning next years now. I was getting sad today about leaving when DH reminded me tomorrow would be one day closer to coming back
> 
> Hope everyones doing good........Vicki my diet starts Monday



Oh man, I remember when Smokey Bones first opened. Then I don't know what happened but they almost went bankrupt and had to close most of their locations, even 1 or 2 in Orlando. Believe it or not, but when I moved from Orlando back home I actually got them to look into and open a location here. It was always packed, but we drove up on (ironically) the day they closed up and that's when I found out about all the locations they had been forced to close.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is well


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is well



_good morning to you too st lawrence.

are you doing better now?
_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> good morning to you too st lawrence.
> 
> are you doing better now?



One of the meds are still making me have mood swings but it's getting a little better lol


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Off to bed for our last night here
> 
> We are truly whooped after doing 2 parks, shopping and some pool time today and it`s so hot. Still not complaining though.
> 
> It`s been an amazing 17 days at RPR.....this hotel and it`s staff are just wonderful. We have truly been made to feel so special and we are so sad to be leaving.
> 
> The parks have been busier than we`ve been used to, but manageable with EP. Little or no waits every day........what more can you ask for. And it`s been HOT HOT HOT.........exactly what we asked for
> 
> Food has been exceptional........highlight was finding after 7 years.....Smokey Bones........went twice and it was fantastic. So many good places. This is reading like a trip report and I didn`t mean it to
> 
> Need to start planning next years now. I was getting sad today about leaving when DH reminded me tomorrow would be one day closer to coming back
> 
> Hope everyones doing good........Vicki my diet starts Monday




Wow, that time already?

It's seems just like we just got back and you were leaving. Just keep telling yourself we will be back. RPR is so special in our hearts and they really make you feel at home. I'm glad you enjoyed your trip again.

As for Smokey Bones, we have one less than 5 minutes away and been a few times. They are good but we have way too many restaurants too choose from by us.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> One of the meds are still making me have mood swings but it's getting a little better lol



_take that med with a beer.
one of the two should make you feel better._


----------



## Mad Hattered

Wow.  Did I have an unexpected last 4 days.  Long story short....my dad was fishing a pro Bass tournament in La Crosse, WI last week and suffered a stroke and was hospitalized from Wednesday night until Saturday.  Dana, my mom and myself drove up Thursday morning (9 hours) and I had to drive him and haul his boat back home last night.  Ugh.

My dad can barely talk and has limited movement in his arms.  Not cool.  He has always been in perfect health and this is going to be really tough. They said with therapy he should be able to recover but that it would take some time.  *sigh*


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Wow.  Did I have an unexpected last 4 days.  Long story short....my dad was fishing a pro Bass tournament in La Crosse, WI last week and suffered a stroke and was hospitalized from Wednesday night until Saturday.  Dana, my mom and myself drove up Thursday morning (9 hours) and I had to drive him and haul his boat back home last night.  Ugh.
> 
> My dad can barely talk and has limited movement in his arms.  Not cool.  He has always been in perfect health and this is going to be really tough. They said with therapy he should be able to recover but that it would take some time.  *sigh*



_oh my!
i'm sorry to hear what happened to your dad.
he and your family are in my prayers.

i hope his recovery will be complete and not lengthy.

making that long drive had to have been difficult for the 3 of you.
emergencies are always upsetting.

is your dad at home?
are you going to take him to his regular doctor and see if they have any other course to take?_


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> _take that med with a beer.
> one of the two should make you feel better._





At least give it a shot, right....pun intended 

Seriously though StL, hope you are feeling better soon. Mood swings suck. Just ask my hubby. Three women in the house and all


----------



## tlinus

Mad Hattered said:


> Wow.  Did I have an unexpected last 4 days.  Long story short....my dad was fishing a pro Bass tournament in La Crosse, WI last week and suffered a stroke and was hospitalized from Wednesday night until Saturday.  Dana, my mom and myself drove up Thursday morning (9 hours) and I had to drive him and haul his boat back home last night.  Ugh.
> 
> My dad can barely talk and has limited movement in his arms.  Not cool.  He has always been in perfect health and this is going to be really tough. They said with therapy he should be able to recover but that it would take some time.  *sigh*



SO sorry to hear that. Positive Thoughts for a full recovery


----------



## tlinus

Monday, Monday


So I figure. If there were an Olympic Event for "Packing Both Business & Casual Clothes for a Week (inclusive of spare shoes and hats) into A Carryon Approved Size Suitcase" I am winning the gold 

Hubby is off again....Mexico City....only bonus to all of this is the miles and hotel points we get to use at a later date for fun. Well, if he can ever get time off for fun 

I don't know if I should even post it, mac.....but I will.....here's your Bean#1 and Bean#2:






been a little lazy in the keeping up with the homies lately. Was even toying with doing a 2010 trippie .... mmmmm ...... maybe


----------



## tink1957

Mad Hattered said:


> Wow.  Did I have an unexpected last 4 days.  Long story short....my dad was fishing a pro Bass tournament in La Crosse, WI last week and suffered a stroke and was hospitalized from Wednesday night until Saturday.  Dana, my mom and myself drove up Thursday morning (9 hours) and I had to drive him and haul his boat back home last night.  Ugh.
> 
> My dad can barely talk and has limited movement in his arms.  Not cool.  He has always been in perfect health and this is going to be really tough. They said with therapy he should be able to recover but that it would take some time.  *sigh*



Sorry to hear about your dad mh...you and your family will be in my prayers for a quick recovery.  My mom had a stroke a few years ago and thankfully she got to the ER in time so she had no long lasting effects.  It just takes time.


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Monday, Monday
> 
> 
> So I figure. If there were an Olympic Event for "Packing Both Business & Casual Clothes for a Week (inclusive of spare shoes and hats) into A Carryon Approved Size Suitcase" I am winning the gold
> 
> Hubby is off again....Mexico City....only bonus to all of this is the miles and hotel points we get to use at a later date for fun. Well, if he can ever get time off for fun
> 
> I don't know if I should even post it, mac.....but I will.....here's your Bean#1 and Bean#2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been a little lazy in the keeping up with the homies lately. Was even toying with doing a 2010 trippie .... mmmmm ...... maybe





_eh, they don't look like little beans anymore.......
the girls look bigger.




i suddenly feel a few years older.
ok, more than a few...


beans #1 and 2 look gorgeous!_


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mad, hang in there.
still thinking of all of youse._


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> It's seems just like we just got back and you were leaving. Just keep telling yourself we will be back. RPR is so special in our hearts and they really make you feel at home. I'm glad you enjoyed your trip again.



Yes it`s an amazing hotel. We feel so at home there and we`ll definately be back......only 400 odd days to go 




Mad Hattered said:


> Wow.  Did I have an unexpected last 4 days.  Long story short....my dad was fishing a pro Bass tournament in La Crosse, WI last week and suffered a stroke and was hospitalized from Wednesday night until Saturday.  Dana, my mom and myself drove up Thursday morning (9 hours) and I had to drive him and haul his boat back home last night.  Ugh.
> 
> My dad can barely talk and has limited movement in his arms.  Not cool.  He has always been in perfect health and this is going to be really tough. They said with therapy he should be able to recover but that it would take some time.  *sigh*



Oh Mr MH.......thoughts and prayers for your dad. 
I hope he recovers quickly 




Laundry sucks!!!! Got so much stuff to wash and dry and it`s been raining constantly since we got home. Tumble dryer is melting!!

What a trip we had though.

RPR is just the most amazing place to be. They really know how to treat people like they are one of the family. 

We love that place. Staff are just amazing and the resort itself is so beautiful. We loved spending time there whether it be around the pool or one of the restaurants or just chilling in the lounge......so nice, and staff are the friendliest we have ever came across. We were so sad to leave, but we will be back next year.......hopefully September.

Parks were fantastic....even though they were busy nothing was an issue with EP. Made the parks a joy. 

Loved Despicable Me........I do love a minion........and I just had to get one, well they are so cute. Ride is so fun. Short but fun. I even danced with them when the ride was over, and my son too.

Not sure if I`m doing a trippie, may do a mini one with some pics for the highlights.

So trying to stay awake till at least 10pm tonight then we should be back to normal. Been very tired today.

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all

MH OMG, so sorry to hear your Dad is going through this, good luck on his rehab! I'm sure the fact that his family is rallying around him is giving him comfort right now.




Bluer101 said:


> Wow, that time already?
> 
> It's seems just like we just got back and you were leaving. Just keep telling yourself we will be back. RPR is so special in our hearts and they really make you feel at home. I'm glad you enjoyed your trip again.
> 
> *As for Smokey Bones, we have one less than 5 minutes away and been a few times. They are good but we have way too many restaurants too choose from by us.*


 
same distance for us and we have lots of choices in the mall but not my favs lol isn't that how it always goes? living inland few place can churn out decent seafood, especially lobster tail. Say what you will about red lobster but I've never had 'off' seafood there.

Carole - looking forward to a TR even if it's a mini 

tracie - beautiful beanstell DH to bring u back something nice from south of the border for holding down the fort.


----------



## macraven

_something really shiney.....
or is it spelled shiny_


----------



## tlinus

Im sure its shiny

However I am waiting for tequila. Made the best margaritas ever after his last trip


----------



## schumigirl

I like Tequila......but in a Tequila Sunrise. I can only have one though 

I have slept for nearly 3 hours today. Despite not getting up till 10am this morning!!! I`m just so tired and can`t seem to get out of it this time around.

Laundry is washed and piled up......Ironing will not be tonight.

I`m going to have some coconut m&m`s......have to ration them to make them last a bit longer......but yum


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> I like Tequila......but in a Tequila Sunrise. I can only have one though
> 
> I have slept for nearly 3 hours today. Despite not getting up till 10am this morning!!! I`m just so tired and can`t seem to get out of it this time around.
> 
> Laundry is washed and piled up......Ironing will not be tonight.
> 
> I`m going to have some coconut m&m`s......have to ration them to make them last a bit longer......but yum



Carole...ahem....what was that you said about starting back on your diet when you got home?  Speaking of blown diets, I found the yummiest coconut caramel & chocolate cookies at walmart, they taste almost like Samoyas girl scout cookies...I ate a whole pack in a day but it was worth it


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole...ahem....what was that you said about starting back on your diet when you got home?



LOL.........someone told me they were no calories in them or white Lindt.......is that not true   Like the sound of caramel, coconut and chocolate altogether 

(I never said what Monday diet starts ) I do think you have to be in right frame of mind......I`m not in that picture yet 

Well it`s 10pm and tonight I have had 1 large glass of white wine, I smallish Acai Absolut vodka (part of duty free) and lemonade, a bag of prawn cocktail crisps (chips) m&m`s.....more than a few, some white Lindt.....ok 5........time to stop I think 

Been watching Harry Potter 3 tonight..........DH wanted Shrek but that makes me


----------



## keishashadow

tequila's shiney and will give you visions if u partake of the worm.  

shiny, shining, red rum it's all good

carole it's hard to escape the post vacation blues although absolut is a very good start.  Surprised you're not watching the olympics.  did you see the bit with 'the queen' skydiving into stadium lol and they gave us daniel craig to boot.


----------



## tlinus

Tequila is good

In moderation

Otherwise all sorts of unexplainable events could occur 

HAPPY HUMP DAY ALL!!!!!!

DH just texted me from his meeting and asked what the river ride was in Animal Kingdom ....random much? First of all, how did you know there was a river ride there? We have never been there! #2 - What exactly are you guys doing in that meeting there anyway?? LOL

Last night was opening night for Football 2012....they did alot of different workouts this year....all new stuff, and Little Man is sore today. Hmmmph, out of shape much?? LOL

Me thinks its that time to don the sneakers and walk my 2 miles on the track at night while he practices....or i could just sit there. And watch. And eat pretzel m&ms.....Those people at Mars are evil. Just plain evil. 

Carole - we all know that post vacation we are entitled at very least TWO Mondays to get back on track....so you are in fine shape


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole it's hard to escape the post vacation blues although absolut is a very good start.  Surprised you're not watching the olympics.  did you see the bit with 'the queen' skydiving into stadium lol and they gave us daniel craig to boot.



lol.....Yes I loved the Queen and Daniel Craig bit. Not a big fan of the Olympics themselves though. Been catching up with episodes of Little House and Bethenny Ever After since we got back  In between sleeping 

Not a good idea to watch LHOTP when you`re feeling sad already  



tlinus said:


> Carole - we all know that post vacation we are entitled at very least TWO Mondays to get back on track....so you are in fine shape



woohooo........I like that.......I have another Monday then before I start......now where did I put those candy bags 

I was very sad today.......kinda like a come down day when it hit me I`m home and that sucks!!!!! Finished the ironing and it`s all put by, so my house is getting back to normal.....finally.  

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

tracie - what madness is this pretzel M&M business?  I must have tunnel vision going for the peanut varietynever noticed them but they're on my grocery list.  Here's a link to the AK boat ride they used to have. I can't say i remember them but do recall the swan boats at the MK.

http://www.allears.net/tp/ak/akdrb.htm

carole - u need to watch a comedy.  I cannot believe you're all unpacked/laundered wow!  

my DH is back at work after his surgery.  After a week we settled into 24-7 togetherness, gives me hope we won't strangle each other when he retires.


----------



## tink1957

Carole, you need to start planning next year's trip, that will cheer you up.  

I just got back from my birthday dinner, DS Trey took me to Little Hawaiian, a great place with yummy food.  I had a Kahuna Punch (vodka, coconut rum, pineapple juice and cranberry juice) & grilled swordfish....and a free birthday dessert....pineapple bread pudding with caramel sauce (it was so good but I couldn't finish it all). I'm one happy girl now 

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:
			
		

> tracie - what madness is this pretzel M&M business?  I must have tunnel vision going for the peanut varietynever noticed them but they're on my grocery list.  Here's a link to the AK boat ride they used to have. I can't say i remember them but do recall the swan boats at the MK.
> 
> http://www.allears.net/tp/ak/akdrb.htm
> 
> carole - u need to watch a comedy.  I cannot believe you're all unpacked/laundered wow!
> 
> my DH is back at work after his surgery.  After a week we settled into 24-7 togetherness, gives me hope we won't strangle each other when he retires.



Janet...BLUE BAG.	If you cannot find them, let me know...I will hook a homie up!


----------



## macraven

_i've been consumed with hhn thoughts and haven't been back at home here the past 24 hours.....that and the parental units needed my time the past few days



but here i am now.
i need to play ketchup before i post....._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

with all this talk of Tequila, I have to share what a friend had me try ... it's a shot of tequila chased by a shot of pickle juice -- homemade pickle juice with a splash of jalapeno ... never hit me hard, never had a hangover ...


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Janet...BLUE BAG.    If you cannot find them, let me know...I will hook a homie up!


 
 



macraven said:


> _i've been consumed with hhn thoughts and haven't been back at home here the past 24 hours.....that and the parental units needed my time the past few days_
> 
> 
> 
> _but here i am now._
> _i need to play ketchup before i post....._


 
speaking of Heinz products

bonny - seriously? just thinking about that combo is making me queasy.  Are you supposed to take the shot combo when you're done for the night or the next morning ala hair of the dog?  inquiring minds need to know lol


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I just got back from my birthday dinner, DS Trey took me to Little Hawaiian, a great place with yummy food.  I had a Kahuna Punch (vodka, coconut rum, pineapple juice and cranberry juice) & grilled swordfish....and a free birthday dessert....pineapple bread pudding with caramel sauce (it was so good but I couldn't finish it all). I'm one happy girl now



Belated 

Restaurant sounds lovely.......like the sound of the food  Glad you had a nice time 

Next years trip planning has started 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> with all this talk of Tequila, I have to share what a friend had me try ... it's a shot of tequila chased by a shot of pickle juice -- homemade pickle juice with a splash of jalapeno ... never hit me hard, never had a hangover ...





Em...not sure about the sound of that one......I`ll take your word on it though 

Up early today. DH was away to work last night, so didn`t sleep great. Thought I might as well get up and get some stuff done. It`s my friends daughters 18th tomorrow so need to get some bits for her and a get well card for my sister.

Turns out she had a big operation last Friday and will be off work for about 4 months. She knew.....well everyone knew before we went away...but as I`m still the baby of the family  they decided not to tell me till we got back. I understand why they didn`t tell me, but still. 

Never rains but it pours!!!

I`m on my 3rd cup of tea this morning. When I`m in the States I drink so much coffee......it`s so nice, but when I get back here it`s tea all the way, I rarely touch coffee.

Have a good day all


----------



## thebigkahuna

hi homies!! no time to catch up, just enough time to say hello!! hope everyone has a great weekend. I want to plan a day trip to US/IOA, but don't know if I can do it within the next 4 weeks. 
no weekend plans here - need to rest. time with family can be tiring!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all  

It`s Friday  Off out to our friends house tonight, it`s her daughters 18th so will celebrate that with a glass or 2 of red wine 

Got date for DS surgery today, 15th of this month. Was hoping it would be next week but it`s fine. He should still have time to recover before University starts.

Having early dinner tonight as we going out. Doing Teriyaki Chicken with noodles which is DS new favorite dish. We like ours with added spice but him.....not so spicy, so as it comes, out the jar tonight!! 

No plans for weekend. Maybe a bit of gardening if it doesn`t rain. DH wants to plant himself in front of the tv with Bud and snacks. I may opt for that too


----------



## keishashadow

good weekend all

mmmm teriyaki chicken, i recently discovered sriracha sauce.  Now i put in a few drops in nearly everything, then pass the bottle for those who like it hot-ter


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Went to the dentist on wed and all I could think about was the part in back to the future 3 when the guy tells mad dog to look at Marty's pretty store bought teeth lol


----------



## ky07

Wow did I scare all the homies off lol


----------



## macraven

_you could never scare me off.

_


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## tlinus

Monday 

Had to reschedule the reschedule of the Senior Portraits.....so all set for Wednesday AM. Really. Senior portraits. Where has all the time gone.

Busy weekend. Lots of tv and Olympics to catch up on with DH. His flight home from MEX to DFW on Friday went seamlessly. DFW to PHL...not so much. Was originally due in at 11:57PM, 7 billion delays later, I got the call they landed 2:15AM  Thankfully I live 8 minutes from the airport.

Had a nice dinner with hubs and the girls last night. Now I remember WHY it is not safe to eat out with them. Laughed the entire time so hard, almost choked a few times  Its so much better to see them like that than fighting like a couple of cats with claws drawn. Teenage girls - gotta love them 

Have a nice Monday, all!! Garbage men just went down the street here!


----------



## macraven

_good monday morning homies.

why does the sun have to come up so early???


tlinus, hey.....you had a great and busy weekend.
do a repeat on it again next weekend.



i'm sure it was fun with the girls even if you almost choked on your food.

we never had that problem at home growing up.
none of us were allowed to talk at the dinner table.
it kept food from falling out of our mouths when we all ate together.
the parental units still have that :rule".  but now i like that rule._


----------



## macraven

_And the winner this morning is St Lawrence.

he was our early bird..._


----------



## Mad Hattered

We spent the weekend at my parents house on Lake of the Ozarks.  Good times were had and many alcoholic beverages met their demise.


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mad, how is your dad doing at this point?
i've been praying and thinking about him.



i see you are still collecting bottle tops....._


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon everyone,

Mr MH......I hope things are better with your dad 

Well, I started downloading.....or is it uploading  our holiday pics. We plugged the laptop on to the tv last night and we spotted someone we hadn`t noticed before lurking (well ok just standing) in the background.

We were meeting him that night but had no idea he was already across the street and I never noticed him as I was taking the pics.

Sorry pics are so big!!!
















After we saw him......I couldn`t believe I hadn`t noticed him!!!!

Anyways, all pics now saved although we didn`t take a huge amount of pics this year. We had a few days where we left the camera in the hotel and just enjoyed the parks.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Dad is about the same.  He saw a specialist last week and has to start physical and speech therapy this week.  I think his speech is getting better already so that will make him happy.

Thanks for all the kind words and wishes for him. It is very much appreciated.


Schumi...great start to the pics!  Don't worry about them being too big....I think they are the perfect size!  But now you have my curiosity going...who exactly are we seeing in those pictures that you met later in the evening??


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> Dad is about the same.  He saw a specialist last week and has to start physical and speech therapy this week.  I think his speech is getting better already so that will make him happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words and wishes for him. It is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Schumi...great start to the pics!  Don't worry about them being too big....I think they are the perfect size!  But now you have my curiosity going...who exactly are we seeing in those pictures that you met later in the evening??



Glad he is doing better 

LOL......I always assume everyone knows him from here.......Clue?????

Blue teeshirt.....shades


----------



## tlinus

schumigirl said:


> Glad he is doing better
> 
> LOL......I always assume everyone knows him from here.......Clue?????
> 
> Blue teeshirt.....shades




METRO??!!??


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> METRO??!!??



   

And we have a winner YAY....  

Well spotted


----------



## macraven

_i saw the homie in blue........
nice pics!_


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> We spent the weekend at my parents house on Lake of the Ozarks. Good times were had and *many alcoholic beverages met their demise.*


 
don't think of them as gone, they're in a better placenyuk nyuk can't help myself.

glad to hear your dad is hanging in there.

sigh looked at the pic several times and didn't figure it out, yinz guys have sharp eyes...of course that could be because i haven't seen the man in blue for years.

back to skool list:

new computer, check

new printer, check

new sneakers, check

next up...packing up gear...hand me the kleenex


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK, well since I have never met or seen "the man in blue" I had no clue! Nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> Nice to put a face with a name.



 I love putting faces to names. Love looking at folks pics.

It`s funny how you picture what someone will look like.....then they look entirely different.

We`re sat watching the final HP film.......been having a potter fest last few nights. I always thought I didn`t really like the later movies, as the 1st is my favourite but I`m kinda enjoying them.

More rain today..........our grass is like an amazon rain forest as it`s been fairly warmish........low 70`s  I do miss the temps of Orlando!!!!!

Been looking at next year and hoping for around 11th, 12th or 13th Sept for 17 nights again.....all depends on flight availability and confirmation of DS start date........far too early to book flights though just yet anyway......DH is very relieved 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is well


----------



## donaldduck352

*Lawrence*


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:
			
		

> Lawrence



Howdy partner
How have you been


----------



## macraven

_sorry, i'm late_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> sorry, i'm late



Hi Mac


----------



## macraven

_hi St Lawrence.
hope you are doing fine._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> hi St Lawrence.
> hope you are doing fine.



Doing fine Mac 
Thanks for asking


----------



## macraven

_it's thursday.

whatever happened to hump day this weeek?
tlinus didn't remind us yesterday.




morning homies_


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon homies 

I forgot it was trash day until I heard the trash truck....DD ran down the driveway trashbag in hand &  gave it to the driver just in time.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

An awful event in our little street yesterday. Saw a whole load of police and ambulances arrive 2 doors from us around 4.30pm. They broke the door down and it turns out the 22 year old lad who lives there with his mum and younger sister had hanged himself in the garage.

Everyone is shattered by it. It`s just heartbreaking.


----------



## keishashadow

carole that is very unsettling, so sad for the family.

friday, all day

GD has had a bug all week, cranky little thing while watching her, Mickey's Clubhouse to the rescue.  She's taking me & DH out to eat tonight...steak sounds good.

have a good weekend all


----------



## macraven

_good friday morning to youse homies, one and all.
with all the hot weather, don't forget to put the cans out at the end of the drive today.  
public service announcement.
_



tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> I forgot it was trash day until I heard the trash truck....DD ran down the driveway trashbag in hand &  gave it to the driver just in time.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



_and once again, what are your dates for your trip?
have a great weekend also!
_




schumigirl said:


> An awful event in our little street yesterday. Saw a whole load of police and ambulances arrive 2 doors from us around 4.30pm. They broke the door down and it turns out the 22 year old lad who lives there with his mum and younger sister had hanged himself in the garage.
> 
> Everyone is shattered by it. It`s just heartbreaking.


_that is so sad.
something i hope none of us every have to go thru that._



keishashadow said:


> carole that is very unsettling, so sad for the family.
> 
> friday, all day
> 
> GD has had a bug all week, cranky little thing while watching her, Mickey's Clubhouse to the rescue.  She's taking me & DH out to eat tonight...steak sounds good.
> 
> have a good weekend all



_sounds like your weekend is going to get off with a good start.
steak dinner and you don't have to pick up the tab.




btw, belated _


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _that is so sad.
> something i hope none of us every have to go thru that._
> 
> 
> 
> _sounds like your weekend is going to get off with a good start.
> steak dinner and you don't have to pick up the tab.
> 
> 
> btw, belated _




I know, no parent should see that. So unbelievably sad 



Belated Happy Birthday from me too Keisha......hope it was a  good one 


Quite cool here tonight after a warmish day. Our street lights are coming on earlier and earlier every night now it seems.....dark nights are on their way. This is where I`m a bit of an enigma. I love the heat and I also love the winter.....although I hate being cold  I love having warm baths and warm jammies and hot chocolate......very romantic view of our winters I suppose.

Been trying to start a trippie........it`s just not happening at the moment. I managed to upload some pics.....only to lose others.....don`t know what I did and haven`t asked for help yet  

Diet started on Wed.....only put on 10lb on holiday after all. Not bad I supppose.......DS put on..........2lb!!!!!!! DH won`t tell 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Lycaon

We got a little taste of Fall in my neck of the woods today. It was almost cool enough this morning to require a hoodie, and it wasn't sweltering hot this afternoon (for once!). Looks like the weekend is going to be beautiful


----------



## macraven

_our high was 71.
tonight the furnace goes on, 58......_


----------



## macraven

_guess i killed this thread yesterday with my weather conditions.


hmm, what are you gonna do when it starts to snow here?



have a great weekend.
i have computer duty this weekend so i probably will stop by later and talk to myself....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _guess i killed this thread yesterday with my weather conditions.
> 
> 
> hmm, what are you gonna do when it starts to snow here?
> 
> 
> 
> have a great weekend.
> i have computer duty this weekend so i probably will stop by later and talk to myself....._



I`m here  Not going far  

DH and I are having a very early Bud  It`s nearly 2.30pm and we`re in for the afternoon and evening..........lazy tv day I think. 

About to watch Beetlejuice and having takeout pizza tonight.......just a little blip on the diet


----------



## Mad Hattered

We are getting ready to head out to Fast Eddie's and then we are going to a Vodka distillery tour afterwards. 

Fast Eddie's

http://www.fasteddiesbonair.com/fr_home.cfm

It finally cooled down here....only 87 yesterday and supposed to be sunny and 84 today!  It seems like February was the last time it felt this good.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> We are getting ready to head out to Fast Eddie's and then we are going to a Vodka distillery tour afterwards.



Sounds fun, hope it was good 

I am sitting down with DH and DS is joining us tonight and I`m seeing LOTR for the very first time.........I don`t really want to watch it as it`s never appealed to me at all but I was outvoted......again!!! They both love it!

I see some resemblences to the HP stories along the way 

Pizza will be here soon


----------



## minniejack

vroom vroom


----------



## schumigirl

We were nearly at the bottom of the page again!! 

Well, LOTR was ok. Not ever going to be a favourite of mine but it passed what seemed like a month!!!!!

We have the extended version apparently.

Beem warm today, high of 78degrees. It`s raining now though.

Quiet night ahead. Movie and early night.

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## macraven

did i just see minniejack zoom thru here?




Carole, well, 78 degrees is better than 48 degrees.

you can do the converting, as i'm better with farenheit vs celsius.


----------



## keishashadow

fang u all very much for the BD wishes, don't feel a day over 80

Have a feeling MJ's packing her DD up for skool too this week.



Mad Hattered said:


> We are getting ready to head out to Fast Eddie's and then we are going to a Vodka distillery tour afterwards.
> 
> Fast Eddie's
> 
> http://www.fasteddiesbonair.com/fr_home.cfm
> 
> It finally cooled down here....only 87 yesterday and supposed to be sunny and 84 today! It seems like February was the last time it felt this good.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


 
i need a vodka drink after that web site...clicked the link to load (crappy Verizon dial up pretending to be DSL) then come back to it.  somebody must've been using my laptop and the sound was so loud when the page did materialize i jumped a mile lol



schumigirl said:


> We were nearly at the bottom of the page again!!
> 
> Well, LOTR was ok. Not ever going to be a favourite of mine but it passed what seemed like a month!!!!!
> 
> We have the extended version apparently.
> 
> Beem warm today, high of 78degrees. It`s raining now though.
> 
> Quiet night ahead. Movie and early night.
> 
> Hope everyone`s good


Did u watch one or the trilogy?  LOTR is great but it'd been even better if Frodo had fallen in the pit


----------



## thebigkahuna

OK OK, I get it. Life is in charge & I am just along for the ride. Got it. 

I'm rolling with the punches. the "really expensive, didn't have my car for a week, you should prolly just get a whole new car & stop band-aiding (repairing) this one" punches. the "I know you are 3 months into your year-long lease, but I have a potental buyer & need to show the house at 7am" punches. 

Oh, and my b/f leaves for basic in like, 3 weeks.  I'm so proud of him, but I'm gonna miss him so much. we really are best friends.

ok, thats whats going on here!  What are my Homies up to???


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Did u watch one or the trilogy?  LOTR is great but it'd been even better if Frodo had fallen in the pit



Oh we watched the whole trilogy over the last couple of days!!!!!! I was exhausted after it.



Well just got a phone call, DS back surgery has been postponed till next Thursday. I know these things can`t be helped but when you get yourself prepared and then whoom....it`s changed. It`s annoying.


----------



## keishashadow

thebigkahuna said:


> OK OK, I get it. Life is in charge & I am just along for the ride. Got it.
> 
> I'm rolling with the punches. the "really expensive, didn't have my car for a week, you should prolly just get a whole new car & stop band-aiding (repairing) this one" punches. the "I know you are 3 months into your year-long lease, but I have a potental buyer & need to show the house at 7am" punches.
> 
> Oh, and my b/f leaves for basic in like, 3 weeks.  I'm so proud of him, but I'm gonna miss him so much. we really are best friends.
> 
> ok, thats whats going on here!  What are my Homies up to???


 
are you a realtor?  I'm 'retired' but still in referral.  

i feel ur pain on the car, good luck



schumigirl said:


> Oh we watched the whole trilogy over the last couple of days!!!!!! I was exhausted after it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well just got a phone call, DS back surgery has been postponed till next Thursday. I know these things can`t be helped but when you get yourself prepared and then whoom....it`s changed. It`s annoying.


 
groan, canceled surgery is the pits!  Will the recovery time affect DS's school year?

I had orc-y nightmares after the movies.  imo LOTR would be such good fit @ U.  

I have a another bushel basket full of tomatoes from the garden begging to be canned...may just gift them to food bank


----------



## macraven

_since 4 am, i have been taking care of the "kids".......formerly known as the parental units.


now i'm home starting the cooking for dinner.


obviously, i lead a dull life._


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

It's been too long. I've missed you.

Mac, diue to work issues, we've had to cancel our September Ren Faire plans.... 


However, I FINALLY BOUGHT MY ANNUAL PASS AND BOOKED A ROOM AT ROYAL PACIFIC FOR NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!


I got off the phone with the reservationist, did a dance, called Brent at work, and did another dance. After three long years away, I'm drooling over trip plans and can't wait to go. We are staying over the weekend at an off sight hotel for a dog show, and then checking into RP for four days to play. We've read all the Harry Potter books with Jared, watched all the movies, and have immersed ourselves in many other aspects of Universal. I'm so ready to BE there seeing the sights, hearing the sounds, eating the yummies, screaming on the coasters, and loving every moment of it. Jared likes coasters now, too! 


So, would it be worthwhile to reserve dinner at Lombardi's for the night show?


----------



## bubba's mom

hey guys.... 

Trippie started for those interested....link in sig....


----------



## thebigkahuna

keishashadow said:
			
		

> are you a realtor?  I'm 'retired' but still in referral.
> 
> i feel ur pain on the car, good luck



no, I'm the renter. who just signed a lease for 12 months. And 3 months in the realtor calls me - the landlord didn't even contact me about it!!  
almost a week ago now though.....no news is good news??


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> no, I'm the renter. who just signed a lease for 12 months. And 3 months in the realtor calls me - the landlord didn't even contact me about it!!
> almost a week ago now though.....no news is good news??



_well, that sucks.....the realtor calls and the landlord doesn't give you a heads up.

the landlord is already wanting to show the place while you are still newly in it?

is he trying to sell the place or what?


i'm with the, no news is good news too._


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> It's been too long. I've missed you.
> 
> Mac, diue to work issues, we've had to cancel our September Ren Faire plans....
> 
> 
> However, I FINALLY BOUGHT MY ANNUAL PASS AND BOOKED A ROOM AT ROYAL PACIFIC FOR NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I got off the phone with the reservationist, did a dance, called Brent at work, and did another dance. After three long years away, I'm drooling over trip plans and can't wait to go. We are staying over the weekend at an off sight hotel for a dog show, and then checking into RP for four days to play. We've read all the Harry Potter books with Jared, watched all the movies, and have immersed ourselves in many other aspects of Universal. I'm so ready to BE there seeing the sights, hearing the sounds, eating the yummies, screaming on the coasters, and loving every moment of it. Jared likes coasters now, too!
> 
> 
> So, would it be worthwhile to reserve dinner at Lombardi's for the night show?



_i looked at my calendar and thought to myself, if tamie tu tu has gone to bristol faire without me, i will have to pout.....

i'm sorry you had to call that trip off.
i was looking forward to it as much as youse were!

but, better news is you are going on vacation to the darkside this year!!!
with the purchase of the ap, maybe you'll be swinging another trip in before the year is out.

i'm sure your boys are thrilled.

you will have so much to do since things have been added over the past 3 years.

one of my friends did the dinner at lombards and had the viewing of the show there.
they said the food was good and worth it for them.
it was a group of 4 peeps that went in July.
they said they had to return to lombards early in order to get seats on the back porch area.



homie, i'm glad your back here.
you were missed._


----------



## macraven

_Carole, the surgery has been pushed back?
is that a good thing or bad thing for all of youse?


i know kyle will be fine after the surgery.
don't worry.
well, don't worry a lot.

you have been back home a few weeks now and i assume you are getting back to your regular routine.
i always find it difficult to return to everyday life after a vacation._


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> It's been too long. I've missed you.
> 
> So, would it be worthwhile to reserve dinner at Lombardi's for the night show?



 We`ve missed you too.....lovely to see you back posting 

Unless you really love Lombards I wouldn`t bother with the dinner ressie.......we didn`t think it was necessary as you get a really good view of the night show from most places around the lagoon. We sat down from Kwik-E-Mart/IFF and had a great view. 




bubba's mom said:


> hey guys....
> 
> Trippie started for those interested....link in sig....



YAY.....looking forward to this one 



macraven said:


> _Carole, the surgery has been pushed back?
> is that a good thing or bad thing for all of youse?
> 
> 
> i know kyle will be fine after the surgery.
> don't worry.
> well, don't worry a lot.
> 
> you have been back home a few weeks now and i assume you are getting back to your regular routine.
> i always find it difficult to return to everyday life after a vacation._



It is so annoying after he was all psyched up to get it done that day and then he has to wait again. Scheduled for next Thursday all being good!!!!

But it just means he has a shorter recovery time to start Uni.........as................

HE GOT HIS 1ST CHOICE PLACE AT UNIVERSITY

  

We are so proud of him he has done so well 

So 5 years studying Chemical Engineering, he`s so looking forward to it as well.....would scare the living daylights out of me. I see some of the Maths he does now and it looks like another language to me!!!! Never mind the Physics and Chemistry!!!!  

So at least it`s one less thing to worry about today 

Yes kinda getting back to normal.......kind of........plotting and talking about next year 

Have a good day all


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> _well, that sucks.....the realtor calls and the landlord doesn't give you a heads up.
> 
> the landlord is already wanting to show the place while you are still newly in it?
> 
> is he trying to sell the place or what?
> 
> 
> i'm with the, no news is good news too._



Yup. I'm 3 months into a years lease. I dont think he's actively trying to sell it, but if someone shows interest.......the realtor will show it. (and at 7 am on a Friday! sheesh!!)
I'll be honest, I dont think it went as well as the realtor had hoped. I'm a slow mover & I still have unpacked boxes! LOL
No News is good news!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

And good morning Homies!!

hope everyones week is going well 

It's almost Friday!! WOOOOO HOOOOO


----------



## tlinus

Gooood Mrrning from Hershey Park!!

Hope my homies are havin fun on this beautiful day


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Gooood Mrrning from Hershey Park!!
> 
> Hope my homies are havin fun on this beautiful day



And you didn't even stop to say 'hi'...you went right by my house!


----------



## macraven

_wasn't home so i missed the morning roll call here.



friday.......trash day.......
sending myself a memo_


----------



## ky07

Good evening homies
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mikkimús

also managed to convince my bf that he need more than one pair of shorts for the trip  

in other news i got a job can i get a whoop whoop !
its in a after school care, will probably be working with couple of kids who need one on one support because of behavior disorders or a little boy who has autism. I cant wait i´ve work there before and loved it, also it really functions well with school and is connected to my education, double win

So how is everybody doing?


----------



## macraven

*WOOOOT.......

WOOOOOOOT.....


WOOOOOOOTTTTT.......
*

_on getting the job!



i hope you put time in so you can take your planned, paid for vacation next month....

_


----------



## keishashadow

TBK - I'm not familiar with the FL real estate laws but in PA:

A signed lease grants you a leaseholder estate with some form of periodic tenancy (i.e. monthly or annual) that affords you specific rights as a tenant.  check your lease for the following two clauses:

a)  notice to show the property (typically at least 24 - 48 hours)

b)  the new owner can file eviction papers if they'd want to reside in the home, but you should be permitted to live there until your lease is up.  If you're on a month-to-month, only 30 days required.

good luck

Carole - what wonderful news!!!you must be so proud.

tracie - no hershey's kiss will be safe tonighthave fun, hope it's not raining there like it is here.


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon homies  

Carole, congrats to Kyle and to you for raising such a smart son.

Mikkimus, congrats to you on your new job.

and congrats to me for paying off my trip yesterday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;45848768 said:
			
		

> in other news i got a job can i get a whoop whoop !



Congratulations Miss MM..........hope you really enjoy it 



keishashadow said:


> Carole - what wonderful news!!!you must be so proud.



Thanks, we are so very proud of him. 



tink1957 said:


> Carole, congrats to Kyle and to you for raising such a smart son.
> 
> and congrats to me for paying off my trip yesterday



Thanks Vicki, think he takes after his dad brains wise  and well done on paying the trip off.........that always feels good to do 


Talking of trips.................

I`M GOING TO NEW YORK  

Yep going next April with my mum and my niece. Going for a week and I can`t wait. I have always wanted to go there so badly, my mum`s sister and my 2 cousins are there so it`s a mix of family and touristy things 

My mum`s first flight as well, she has never left the UK before, so we are all beyond excited for her!!!!! Plus she gets to see her sister that she hasn`t seen for years, and I haven`t seen my cousins for 20 odd years! Should be fun 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## donaldduck352

*tgif!!!!*


----------



## macraven

_you are right homie, it is friday....



mr mac was sick and couldn't go to work today.
around noontime i was thinking it was saturday.

he didn't get under foot though by being at home.
he slept most of the time.


and i did my errands...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> mr mac was sick and couldn't go to work today.
> 
> _




Aww...hope the Mr Mac is feeling better today 


I`ve just had the nicest morning.

DH was in bed as he had been nights, so DS and I went for a long walk along the beach for about 2 hours, weather was lovely if a bit breezy......sun was shining and we just chatted about anything and everything.  Even stopped for an ice cream at the beach cafe. Just lovely.

When we got home the mail had been delivered and his welcome letter from University had arrived and he laughed.........they have given them homework before they even start    Just to prepare them a little bit apparently. I did laugh. He showed me what it was..........REALLY scary Math!!!!! Not my subject at all 

Really should do some housework.......maybe not.

Enjoy your Saturday everyone


----------



## Tinker-tude

Mikkimús;45848768 said:
			
		

> also managed to convince my bf that he need more than one pair of shorts for the trip
> 
> in other news i got a job can i get a whoop whoop !
> its in a after school care, will probably be working with couple of kids who need one on one support because of behavior disorders or a little boy who has autism. I cant wait i´ve work there before and loved it, also it really functions well with school and is connected to my education, double win
> 
> So how is everybody doing?




WOOT-WOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on the new job. I have to say my heart was warmed when you said the special needs kids line up with your education. I have one kid with autism and one with aspergers. There just aren't enough people going into special needs facets of education. I already thought you were just super COOL, but now I love you. 



Gonna ketchup now. 



.


----------



## keishashadow

join the gang in wishing






to mac


----------



## macraven

_thank you homie keisha!


you know that is one of my favorite movies........dammit janet....._


----------



## keishashadow

nwa ha ha

_with a bit of a mind slip_
_you're into a time slip_
_and nothing can ever be the same_

I do lament it's passing @ HHN

didja make mr mac some chicken soup?

carole before I forget that trip to NYC sounds amazing, how cool to be able to visit with ur mum


----------



## macraven

_keisha, i really do miss the rocky horror show that was at hhn some years back.

the lead dude, in all ways, was fantastic!





carole, forgot to say before, HOORAY, you get to explore the states again and see relatives!!

hopefully the weather will be good in new york when you go there._


----------



## macraven

_i hate getting up early.



too bad i have to get used to it.
skool bells will be ringing._


----------



## macraven

_when i get up too early, i always forget to something.



i pushed the wrong button when i wanted to add one more thing to the post...





weather.


it's not hot here anymore.
and i miss it......_


----------



## macraven

_35, make that 34 more wakeups.
i don't sleep well the night prior to a trip....

getting closer......._


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> _i hate getting up early.
> 
> 
> 
> too bad i have to get used to it.
> skool bells will be ringing._





I'm with ya....this time next week Ry will be back to school...first day.

Yay, but *I* am NOT looking forward to getting up early again! 

(least you get a little break on vacation   ...we don't vacation during school year)


----------



## macraven

_i hear ya.
i have to be at school on wednesday.


if i can get up early again tomorrow, then i know i won't over sleep on wednesday.


_


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> _i hear ya.
> i have to be at school on wednesday.
> 
> 
> if i can get up early again tomorrow, then i know i won't over sleep on wednesday.
> 
> 
> _



you can do it....quit the coffee early tonite


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> join the gang in wishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to mac



  

I tried to log in yesterday and it logged me straight back out again  Must be my puter being tempramental. So yes hope you had a great day Mac 



keishashadow said:


> carole before I forget that trip to NYC sounds amazing, how cool to be able to visit with ur mum



Sooooo looking forward to it. Yes it`ll be nice to spend that time with mum, and my niece and I are very close too and she`s always wanted to see NY too.



macraven said:


> _
> 
> carole, forgot to say before, HOORAY, you get to explore the states again and see relatives!!
> 
> hopefully the weather will be good in new york when you go there._




I heard the weather will be perfect then since we are coming over  Starting to plan a new place is very exciting. Been looking at all the places we all want to see and places to stay.......it`s a minefield!!!

Got flights booked at weekend   Flying Virgin Atlantic from Heathrow into JFK. Relatives live on Long Island, but think we plan to stay in Manhattan. 



macraven said:


> _35, make that 34 more wakeups.
> i don't sleep well the night prior to a trip....
> 
> getting closer......._



Gosh it is just around the corner isn`t it!!! I`m very envious  When does school start for you?

Cooling down here also. Yesterday was supposed to be the warmest day of the year here so far..........we had rain.....and lots of it!

Nice now but not great. I feel as if I`m on caught on camera....every time I hang my washing out it rains......bring it in.....it stops 

Have a great day


----------



## thebigkahuna

happy belated Mac!! hope it was a happy one!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

keishashadow said:
			
		

> TBK - I'm not familiar with the FL real estate laws but in PA:
> 
> A signed lease grants you a leaseholder estate with some form of periodic tenancy (i.e. monthly or annual) that affords you specific rights as a tenant.  check your lease for the following two clauses:
> 
> a)  notice to show the property (typically at least 24 - 48 hours)
> 
> b)  the new owner can file eviction papers if they'd want to reside in the home, but you should be permitted to live there until your lease is up.  If you're on a month-to-month, only 30 days required.
> 
> good luck
> 
> .



thanks keishashadow. 
 I don't think the landlord will be selling the place. especially considering I am barely finished unpacking & the boxes didnt make for a good showing.  
I won't be renewing the lease though-- if the place is being shown in the 1st 3 months of my lease, who knows what fun the balance of the year holds?! lol
in this aspect, I prefer the larger property management corporations.


----------



## Lycaon

Also chiming in with a belated Happy Birthday to Mac!
I'm sorry I missed it- was out all day yesterday


----------



## thebigkahuna

good Morning Homies!!!
Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Happy belated birthday, Mac!!!  I hope you had a great one!!


----------



## ky07

Happy belated birthday Mac 
Mine was the 14th lol


----------



## Mad Hattered

ky07 said:


> Happy belated birthday Mac
> Mine was the 14th lol



Happy belated one to you as well!!


----------



## ky07

Mad Hattered said:
			
		

> Happy belated one to you as well!!



Thank you


----------



## keishashadow

Lots of Leos here


----------



## macraven

_happy days late birthday St Lawrence.

hope you got cake!


we have some leos, keishashadow, ky06, moi........who else is on the list?_


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday Todd........Hope you have a great day


----------



## Mad Hattered

Sheesh!  Another birthday here??  Have a great one, Metro!!


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
No Mac I didn't get cake but did get a nice dinner out and a big slice of cheese cake that I shouldn't have had lol


----------



## macraven

_St Lawrence, i didn't either but got pizza from dominoes.
next best thing.


yea, add todd to that Leo list!
lack of sleep is my excuse for not having him listed earlier......_


----------



## Metro West

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## tink1957

Hope you had a great day Metro.

I'm late to the party...as usual.

add me to the leo list.


----------



## macraven

_dang, Leos are coming out of the wall........

happy birthday to you tink!_


----------



## tink1957

thanks mac, mine was aug 1st and a belated happy birthday to you and all of the other august homies.


----------



## thebigkahuna

hi homies!! today was a crazy day!! hope youz homies had better days 

Its all good tho, tomorrow is FRIDAY!!


----------



## ky07

Happy birthday metro and tink 
Sorry if I knew I would have said it earlier and hope you both had a great one


----------



## ky07

Can you believe DW doesn't want to go to universal next year cause she wants to try something different next year .
Now that breaks this old mans heart


----------



## macraven




----------



## ky07

Good morning homies hope everyone is doing well


----------



## macraven

_  St Lawrence




i'm waiting for the down pours to start here.
needless to say, i won't be watering my yard today._


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## tlinus

Morning Homies!!!

Very Last day of summer vacation for the Beans 

oh wait, I think I am supposed to be sad.....naaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Hope you all had a great weekend. Just rained so much here that I dont need to break out the hose to add water to the pool 

and St. L - Hubby told me that when I can pay for a family trip to the darkside, that is the next time he will go 

As it stands....I have 12 days til we jet off to Vegas.....staying downtown/never been that way before....so excited and nervous at the same time!

Have a great Monday....Garbage is out


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:
			
		

> Morning Homies!!!
> 
> Very Last day of summer vacation for the Beans
> 
> oh wait, I think I am supposed to be sad.....naaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Just rained so much here that I dont need to break out the hose to add water to the pool
> 
> and St. L - Hubby told me that when I can pay for a family trip to the darkside, that is the next time he will go
> 
> As it stands....I have 12 days til we jet off to Vegas.....staying downtown/never been that way before....so excited and nervous at the same time!
> 
> Have a great Monday....Garbage is out



Yeah I told DW that if we didn't go next year then we may not be able to go until 2015 and she said that's ok cause she wants to go somewhere different plus she has really been wanting to go to Pigeon Forge to go to Dollywood and here excuse is we can drive it cause it's only like 200 miles away from where we live


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Morning Homies!!!
> 
> Very Last day of summer vacation for the Beans
> 
> oh wait, I think I am supposed to be sad.....naaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Just rained so much here that I dont need to break out the hose to add water to the pool
> 
> and St. L - *Hubby told me that when I can pay for a family trip to the darkside, that is the next time he will go*
> 
> As it stands....I have 12 days til we jet off to Vegas.....staying downtown/never been that way before....so excited and nervous at the same time!
> 
> Have a great Monday....Garbage is out




_i have the solution.

pay for a solo trip.
then you go to the darkside.


it works for me............
_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> i have the solution.
> 
> pay for a solo trip.
> then you go to the darkside.
> 
> it works for me............



I would love to do that but then I would be in the dog house cause at first she would be go and then when it comes time to go she would get mad because she couldn't go lol


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies  

Hope everyone had a good weekend and a great start to your week.

I got a serious case of addonitis and added 2 more nights to my trip ...one more night on the darkside and to balance it all out... one more night at POFQ cause life is short we need another day of free dining.  It means staying at 3 different hotels but the first was free on points so it's all good.

Ky07...I had to find a friend to go with because my kids refused to go back so soon & probably will go solo on a future trip since I'm addicted.


----------



## Lycaon

Nothing like having to be up at 5 for work in the morning and being too excited to sleep


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all 

Been nearly a week since I`ve been on........DS surgery went really well. Got done late Thursday afternoon and we got him home Friday evening.

Tiny little scar on his lower spine. He`s doing great, walking a fair bit now. Just still a bit awkward and can`t lift anything heavy. Nothing really heavy for 3 months. Just so grateful everything went ok and we got him home quickly. Because he is so young they had him in a private room away from the main wards as it was not a nice place to be in the neurosurgical ward. There were some really poorly people. We were glad they did that as it could be very upsetting to see some people.

Anyways, so relieved it`s all over and we can now start him in physio soon and get him back to normal as soon as possible. We are so grateful for the fantastic surgeon and the wonderful nurses that looked after him while he was in hospital 

Hope everyones doing good....off for a catch up now


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hey all
> 
> Been nearly a week since I`ve been on........DS surgery went really well. Got done late Thursday afternoon and we got him home Friday evening.
> 
> Tiny little scar on his lower spine. He`s doing great, walking a fair bit now. Just still a bit awkward and can`t lift anything heavy. Nothing really heavy for 3 months. Just so grateful everything went ok and we got him home quickly. Because he is so young they had him in a private room away from the main wards as it was not a nice place to be in the neurosurgical ward. There were some really poorly people. We were glad they did that as it could be very upsetting to see some people.
> 
> Anyways, so relieved it`s all over and we can now start him in physio soon and get him back to normal as soon as possible. We are so grateful for the fantastic surgeon and the wonderful nurses that looked after him while he was in hospital
> 
> Hope everyones doing good....off for a catch up now




_carole, i am so happy to hear the news about kyle!

his recovery will be great as you will be there for him to take care of.

thank you for the update.

_


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all

Carole very wonderful newsso glad ur boy came thru a-ok!  I think he needs chocolate cookies



tlinus said:


> Morning Homies!!!
> 
> Very Last day of summer vacation for the Beans
> 
> oh wait, I think I am supposed to be sad.....naaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Just rained so much here that I dont need to break out the hose to add water to the pool
> 
> and St. L - Hubby told me that when I can pay for a family trip to the darkside, that is the next time he will go
> 
> As it stands....I have 12 days til we jet off to Vegas.....staying downtown/never been that way before....so excited and nervous at the same time!
> 
> Have a great Monday....Garbage is out


 
 i vote with mac!  I'd calmly agree and say it's a good idea and explain that you only have to save up for 1/2 the trip cost since you're coming down solo. note this could go either way on the homefront.  Maybe you'll break the bank in vegas and it'll be a moot point


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Hey all
> 
> Been nearly a week since I`ve been on........DS surgery went really well. Got done late Thursday afternoon and we got him home Friday evening.
> 
> Tiny little scar on his lower spine. He`s doing great, walking a fair bit now. Just still a bit awkward and can`t lift anything heavy. Nothing really heavy for 3 months. Just so grateful everything went ok and we got him home quickly. Because he is so young they had him in a private room away from the main wards as it was not a nice place to be in the neurosurgical ward. There were some really poorly people. We were glad they did that as it could be very upsetting to see some people.
> 
> Anyways, so relieved it`s all over and we can now start him in physio soon and get him back to normal as soon as possible. We are so grateful for the fantastic surgeon and the wonderful nurses that looked after him while he was in hospital
> 
> Hope everyones doing good....off for a catch up now



 great news about Kyle...I think he needs some mac & cheese to go with those cookies


----------



## thebigkahuna

Good morning Homies!!
At work, so can't catch up like I want to.....hope everyone is doing well! What are the 3-day weekend plans ?? I can't believe that summer is over already. feels like it just started. We will be talking about Christmas next.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _carole, i am so happy to hear the news about kyle!
> 
> his recovery will be great as you will be there for him to take care of.
> 
> thank you for the update.
> 
> _





keishashadow said:


> Hey all
> 
> Carole very wonderful newsso glad ur boy came thru a-ok!  I think he needs chocolate cookies





tink1957 said:


> great news about Kyle...I think he needs some mac & cheese to go with those cookies




Thanks guys....he`s doing great 

Did some home baking today and made double chocolate cookies, lemon cake (for me) and yes tonight he had home made mac n cheese 

He`s walking nearly a mile now, which after a week is good I think. They want you walking 2-3 miles a day by 2 weeks after surgery so he`s doing well.




thebigkahuna said:


> We will be talking about Christmas next.



  
All our shops have started with Christmas cards already  Now I love Christmas.....a lot........but it`s far too early even for me!!!



I rescued a little cat today!! Went out back to put our trash bin out and heard a yowling from the trees at the back of our garden. In one of our fir/conifer type trees saw this tiny little head poking out. So got the garden ladders and climbed up as far as I could and moved some branches out the way and there was this little thing perched in prickly branches. Poor thing was shivering so I stretched in and lifted it out, while holding branches back and perched precariously on this rickety ladder!!!!!!! It curled into me for a minute and then ran off. I think it lives over the back of us and down a bit. Haven`t seen it since. It wasn`t very old at all and so cute. 

But both my arms and hands are out in a prickly rash from stretching into the bushes but I couldn`t have left it there poor little thing. So been rubbing soothing gel in all night.

My heating is on tonight....so cold here already.


----------



## thebigkahuna

schumigirl said:
			
		

> All our shops have started with Christmas cards already  Now I love Christmas.....a lot........but it`s far too early even for me!!!
> 
> I rescued a little cat today!! Went out back to put our trash bin out and heard a yowling from the trees at the back of our garden. In one of our fir/conifer type trees saw this tiny little head poking out. So got the garden ladders and climbed up as far as I could and moved some branches out the way and there was this little thing perched in prickly branches. Poor thing was shivering so I stretched in and lifted it out, while holding branches back and perched precariously on this rickety ladder!!!!!!! It curled into me for a minute and then ran off. I think it lives over the back of us and down a bit. Haven`t seen it since. It wasn`t very old at all and so cute.



I want to get thru Halloween before Christmas!!!

and , awwww! that was a good deed!!I bet kitty appreciated it


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## thebigkahuna

good morning homies!! happy September!!!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Lycaon

Good morning everyone!

Just three more weeks until Fall is here


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all 

Lovely day today, warm and sun was shining 

Been out for 3 walks today with DS. He`s walking now about 4 miles over the day which is good  So pleased with his progress in a week.

Had a large glass of white wine tonight.......well it is Saturday  and watching The Rocky Horror Show movie........love Tim Curry!!!

Have good weekend


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Evening all
> 
> Lovely day today, warm and sun was shining
> 
> Been out for 3 walks today with DS. He`s walking now about 4 miles over the day which is good  So pleased with his progress in a week.
> 
> Had a large glass of white wine tonight.......well it is Saturday  and watching The Rocky Horror Show movie........love Tim Curry!!!
> 
> Have good weekend



Glad to hear DS is doing good and The Rocky Horror Show is one of DW favorite movies cause when it came out on DVD she was so excited to get it


----------



## macraven

_happy labor day homies.
that is, what is left of it by now.

hope youse all had a great 3 day weekend.


i went up to eagle springs wisconsin and canoed today.
nice little area outside of mukwonago.

no breeze and it was a tad hot on the lakes.


might do it again if it is nice out next saturday.



i have 20 more wakeups as of midnight before i go to the big O.

i really need 20 more weeks to get organized.
knowing how i pack, i should change my ways and start early.

i did not go back to ketchup on what is happening but my eye did catch what carole posted.
Shumigirl, so good to read that kyle is walking and improving.
are you walking with him?
_


----------



## macraven

_morning homies.

the start of a 4 day work week.

_


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Glad to hear DS is doing good



Thank you, he`s doing great 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> i went up to eagle springs wisconsin and canoed today.
> nice little area outside of mukwonago.
> 
> no breeze and it was a tad hot on the lakes.
> 
> 
> might do it again if it is nice out next saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> i have 20 more wakeups as of midnight before i go to the big O.
> 
> i really need 20 more weeks to get organized.
> knowing how i pack, i should change my ways and start early.
> 
> i did not go back to ketchup on what is happening but my eye did catch what carole posted.
> Shumigirl, so good to read that kyle is walking and improving.
> are you walking with him?
> _




Oh that sounds an idylic way to spend a weekend. It looks like fun but I`m not fond of water especially if it`s deep!!!

20 more wakeups  

Yes I`m walking with Kyle every time. It should be healthy  but we pop into the local garage for chocolate bars every time we pass......oops!! I really need to leave the house with no money on me........but that`s not fun is it 

We have beautiful weather here just now......sunshine and warm breezes so out with no jackets is just lovely.

Got our hotel booked for New York   So we`re staying just off Times Square........it was difficult choosing where we wanted to stay, but hopefully we picked ok. Mum is staying with her sister on Long Island so just me and my niece in the hotel, but thankfully we are very close and get on very well....really looking forward to the whole thing. 

Have a good day all


----------



## macraven

_Carole, you will enjoy the "big apple"  !!

and, you will have loads of fun with the relatives.


isn't it tempting to hop on a plane out of NY to go to Orlando for an overnight stay?



Keep walking like you are doing.
don't worry about the chocolate bar.  
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Carole, you will enjoy the "big apple"  !!
> 
> and, you will have loads of fun with the relatives.
> 
> 
> isn't it tempting to hop on a plane out of NY to go to Orlando for an overnight stay?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep walking like you are doing.
> don't worry about the chocolate bar.
> _




We have looked at flying to NY for one or two nights when in Orlando or tagging it on at the beginning but we always said it wouldn`t be enough time to do it justice properly. And selfishly we don`t want to lose Orlando time.

Although he is not going to be on this trip it`s a place we`ll see together one day.....maybe for my next "special" birthday........my 40th if anybody asks   

So many things we`re looking forward to, just hope in a week we can see most places on our list.


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

Carole,  glad to hear you're walking off the chocolate bars...I need to walk off the brownies I had for breakfast this morning.  I think I'll take the pup for a stroll today.

Only 28 more wakeups for me


----------



## keishashadow

25 for me but who's counting?

canoeing sounds like work, i'm more of a pontoon sorta gal


----------



## Mad Hattered

Not fair!!!  I still have 45 wake ups to go.


----------



## macraven

_how is dad?

we have missed seeing you around here!_


----------



## thebigkahuna

happy wednesday homies!!

What a great 4 day weekend! (yup, I took off Tuesday as well )
hope everyone enjoyed it. Now it's a 3-day work week ! WOO HOO!  And Friday will be here before I know it. (good thing!)

Now it's time to think about decorating for Halloween! If I can put up the xmas tree at Thanksgiving , I can decorate for Halloween this weekend, right???


----------



## schumigirl

Happy 20th Wedding Anniversary to DH and I  

Where does the time go 

Just out of the hairdresser.......a bit blonder than last time, was getting a bit too dark for me.......so feeling a bit glam now. Off out for earlyish dinner tonight as DH is at work tomorrow. Having Indian food...................love hot and spicy  

Happy Wednesday


----------



## keishashadow

Ross store had halloween full-sized glass ornament balls yesterday, who knew?  i made sure to get some more miscellaneous body parts at the $ store.  Thinking we may get the bare bones of display up (at least the lights in the yard) before we leave.  Won't be as daunting when we get back home this year.  Never know whether to start on the laundry or start decorating every year.  



Mad Hattered said:


> Not fair!!! I still have 45 wake ups to go.


 
hope we'll see u & the mrs next year @ HHN..._and any other homies too_


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Happy 20th Wedding Anniversary to DH and I
> 
> Where does the time go
> 
> Just out of the hairdresser.......a bit blonder than last time, was getting a bit too dark for me.......so feeling a bit glam now. Off out for earlyish dinner tonight as DH is at work tomorrow. Having Indian food...................love hot and spicy
> 
> Happy Wednesday



Happy Anniversary Carole! 

Hope you get something that sparkles


----------



## macraven

_HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CAROLE!!!

hope you went off your diet at dinner tonight.
you need to celebrate and have fun._


----------



## macraven

_if you are going to hhn and worried about the no scare zones, especially for the rest room areas, sit back and enjoy this youtube.

_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs8ayvLzqxY


----------



## thebigkahuna

Good Morning Homies!! (it's still morning, right??) 

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday - it's cram time at work so I'm really just trying to keep my head down &  stay out of everyones way. 

I'm looking forward to the weekend, even tho I dont have plans besides a nail appt on Saturday. Feels like maybe it could be a relaxing kind of weekend! 

I sure am jealous of all the tickers I see for HHN!!!  have some fun fo rme while you are there!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _if you are going to hhn and worried about the no scare zones, especially for the rest room areas, sit back and enjoy this youtube._
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs8ayvLzqxY


 
 gotta follow the rules

Carole - congrats, that's quite the run of wedded bliss, especially to one guy

today i finished my revamp of the new pirate costume i ordered for MNSSHP, yes i am a dork but it's better than being caught my minnie mouse one.  DH has a new jack sparrow one...note to self, bring the rum.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _how is dad?
> 
> we have missed seeing you around here!_



He is out of physical therapy but still attends the speech.  He has been cleared to drive but he still seems a little wonky to me.    Thanks for asking.

Happy Married to the Same Man day, Schumi!!  That HAS to be a feat!


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> He is out of physical therapy but still attends the speech.  He has been cleared to drive but he still seems a little wonky to me.    Thanks for asking.
> 
> Happy Married to the Same Man day, Schumi!!  That HAS to be a feat!



Glad to hear Dad is improving though Mr MH 

Thanks for all the good wishes.......we had a lovely meal out and it was gorgeous. I`m very lucky to have him as my husband.......but he`s lucky to have me too as he keeps telling me 

Walked 4 miles today.....I`m nackered!!!! Sat down for 15 minutes today and fell asleep!!! It is unusually hot  for us for this time of year......it`s 7.45pm now and getting dark but lovely and warm. 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Merry Monday


----------



## Metro West

Just a quick note....

*American Horror Story: Asylum* begins Wednesday, October 17th at 10pm on FX. 

The trailers they've shared on Facebook look very interesting, strange and creepy...which is to be expected.

Can't wait to see what's going to happen this season.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Metro West said:


> Just a quick note....
> 
> *American Horror Story: Asylum* begins Wednesday, October 17th at 10pm on FX.
> 
> The trailers they've shared on Facebook look very interesting, strange and creepy...which is to be expected.
> 
> Can't wait to see what's going to happen this season.



Thanks for the heads up!!  Dana was just asking me last night when the second season was going to start.  Sweeeeeeeet.....can't wait!


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:
			
		

> Just a quick note....
> 
> American Horror Story: Asylum begins Wednesday, October 17th at 10pm on FX.
> 
> The trailers they've shared on Facebook look very interesting, strange and creepy...which is to be expected.
> 
> Can't wait to see what's going to happen this season.



Whooo Hooooo....cant wait!!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Happy 20th Wedding Anniversary to DH and I


 Congrats!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Somebody has been drinking on the job:*

http://www.nickmom.com/photos/misspelled-stop-in-road-stpo/


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Somebody has been drinking on the job:*
> 
> http://www.nickmom.com/photos/misspelled-stop-in-road-stpo/


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi Homies!!! Hope you all are having a good Wednesday 
I would like to be at home instead of work & I'm trying to talk myself into the gym tonight. Wish me luck!! LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Congrats!



Thanks Todd 

And a HUGE YAY for AHS returning..........I can`t wait till we get it over here   I`m not on FB but looked at the website........oooohhhh.....Asylum!!!!! Scary stuff for me!!!! I have fond if not scary memories of us going round the Psychoscarepy house at HHN couple of years ago.......I think that was one of my all time favourite houses.

You`ll have to let me know if it`s as good as the 1st series 

Summer is over! It`s cold now. Will be starting to look at cooking warming casseroles and mashed potatoes instead of salads soon 


I`m going to attempt Pumpkin or sweet potato pie soon, never tried either but will have a go. Baking is not one of my talents.........but I`ll try.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Somebody has been drinking on the job:*
> 
> http://www.nickmom.com/photos/misspelled-stop-in-road-stpo/


 
don't drink and ? lol

hey all, take it to the curb day, including annoying kids or spouses, whatever floats ur boat....

never had sweet potatoe pie, i make paula deen's bourbon ones nmmmie!  does anybody else do the quickie nuke 'em, then throw on butter and brown sugar version?


----------



## macraven

_where are all the homies today.......

is everyone on vacation??



let's get this party started again.



btw, tomorrow is friday.
Trash Day in my neck of the woods.


i took the cans to the end of the drive.
hopefully, no wind tonight so my neighbors won't complain in the morning._


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _where are all the homies today.......
> 
> is everyone on vacation??
> 
> 
> 
> _



No, but I do happen to be in East Lansing, MI right now though.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> No, but I do happen to be in East Lansing, MI right now though.



_teacher gives you an A+ for checking in today while you are out of town.


hopefully, you are having a great time there!
fishing?_


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is well


----------



## schumigirl

Tis quiet on here.

My Sweet Potato Pie was not so good. Awful might be a better description!!!  

Might have been me but it was awful.........won`t be making that again in a hurry. 

Anyone remember the little cat I rescued from our tree the other week? Well it seems to be popping over to see me a lot. She came right in the house today and made herself comfy in the sunshine streaming in. DH wouldn`t have been happy if he had been in. He doesn`t really like cats.

She`s not a stray I know who owns her and is very well looked after and loved, but it`s nice to have a little friend in her now and again. 

Dark here now around 7.30pm. Good excuse for milky hot chocolate now it feels a bit like winter has arrived


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Tis quiet on here.
> 
> *My Sweet Potato Pie was not so good. Awful might be a better description!!!
> *
> Might have been me but it was awful.........won`t be making that again in a hurry.
> 
> Anyone remember the little cat I rescued from our tree the other week? Well it seems to be popping over to see me a lot. She came right in the house today and made herself comfy in the sunshine streaming in. DH wouldn`t have been happy if he had been in. He doesn`t really like cats.
> 
> She`s not a stray I know who owns her and is very well looked after and loved, but it`s nice to have a little friend in her now and again.
> 
> Dark here now around 7.30pm. Good excuse for milky hot chocolate now it feels a bit like winter has arrived





_i have a solution for you Carole about the pie.

i learned this from my mom.

when she would make something, such as a pie, and it turned out awful, she would dig a hole in the back yard to bury it.

she never could make a good pie dough so after years of burying her creations, she started to buy the store packed pie crusts.




i do like your kitty story!

_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well



_ St Lawrence.
i'm hanging in there.

how are you doing?



has the Mrs changed her mind yet on where to vacation in 2013 yet?_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> St Lawrence.
> i'm hanging in there.
> 
> how are you doing?
> 
> has the Mrs changed her mind yet on where to vacation in 2013 yet?



I am hanging in there too and the Mrs still wants to go to Pigeon Forge if our oldest DS and mom goes but if they don't then I hope I can talk her into a trip to the darkside


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i have a solution for you Carole about the pie._
> 
> _i learned this from my mom._
> 
> _when she would make something, such as a pie, and it turned out awful, *she would dig a hole in the back yard to bury it.*_
> 
> _she never could make a good pie dough so after years of burying her creations, she started to buy the store packed pie crusts._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i do like your kitty story!_


that's where the bodies go here

i spent the am taking care of GD,
afternoon went to pick up jr from college for a weekend of me doing his laundry since he left,
topped off by an evening in ER with DH who needed iv fluids due to nasty virus
phew


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> that's where the bodies go here
> 
> i spent the am taking care of GD,
> afternoon went to pick up jr from college for a weekend of me doing his laundry since he left,
> topped off by an evening in ER with DH who needed iv fluids due to nasty virus
> phew



_you really had a long day keisha.
i bet i know how your weekend is gonna go.....
*hope the Mr Keisha feels better real soon...!
*




btw, did you remember to take the trash cans out this morning?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> when she would make something, such as a pie, and it turned out awful, she would dig a hole in the back yard to bury it.
> 
> she never could make a good pie dough so after years of burying her creations, she started to buy the store packed pie crusts.
> 
> _



LOL........Kyle tried it and said much the same thing....bury it....lol. I can`t do pastry at all.......shop bought for me now. I do make a lovely buttery shortbread though.......never goes wrong......I should maybe stick to that!



keishashadow said:


> that's where the bodies go here
> 
> i spent the am taking care of GD,
> afternoon went to pick up jr from college for a weekend of me doing his laundry since he left,
> topped off by an evening in ER with DH who needed iv fluids due to nasty virus
> phew



Oh busy day.............and poor DH. That sounds nasty. I hope he feels better soon 



Quiet relaxing day here today


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _you really had a long day keisha._
> _i bet i know how your weekend is gonna go....._
> _*hope the Mr Keisha feels better real soon...!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _btw, did you remember to take the trash cans out this morning?_


 
oh yeah, but made kid drag them back

thanx for the good wishes, i believe the mr is hunkered down in bed for the count today, he's an easy patient.

good weekend all, are you ready for some football?  my team is still waiting for that illusive 1st win.


----------



## macraven

_well keisha, good to hear Mr Keisha doesn't have the flu.
this means you can still sit next to him and not worry about getting the pukies too.


sure do hope he feels better real soon.


you have a trip coming up.
both of you stay rested and ready to go when the time comes._


----------



## macraven

_Carole, sorry i'm late with the birthday greetings.



hope you had chocolate cake on the 13th!!




if you lived next door to me, i would have baked you a pie......._


----------



## Mad Hattered

Happy Belated Birthday, Schumi!!

Hope Mr Keisha starts to feel better soon!

And yes, I am READY for some football!!   I will sitting at my local Buffalo Wild Wings in about 3 hours getting my football information overload....can't wait!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mad, had dinner and jack daniels and VO at Timothy O'Tooles last week.......

i'm glad you introduced me to that place.

i can see it being a regular for me and mr mac.

they added more beers on the list.
now it is 31 on tap._


----------



## macraven

_looks like all the homies had a big weekend.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the birthday greetings  35.....again 

Don`t know where yesterday disappeared to!!! One of those days.......I looked at the clock and it was bedtime 

Been up since silly o`clock this morning.......2 loads of laundry done and hanging out as it`s a lovely, if a little chilly morning......cleaned the inside of kitchen and utility windows and washed kitchen floor........now the day begins 

Running around with DS today he has a few things to get organised for starting Uni next week.......and I`ve lost my list of everything I need to do today too!

Have a good week all 

Is it 8 more wake ups till you leave mac??? Lucky you


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the birthday greetings  35.....again


 Happy Belated Birthday Carole! I'm sorry I forgot.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the birthday greetings  35.....again
> 
> Don`t know where yesterday disappeared to!!! One of those days.......I looked at the clock and it was bedtime
> 
> Been up since silly o`clock this morning.......2 loads of laundry done and hanging out as it`s a lovely, if a little chilly morning......cleaned the inside of kitchen and utility windows and washed kitchen floor........now the day begins
> 
> Running around with DS today he has a few things to get organised for starting Uni next week.......and I`ve lost my list of everything I need to do today too!
> 
> Have a good week all
> 
> Is it 8 more wake ups till you leave mac??? Lucky you



_i've penciled you in my calendar for next year.
won't be late in the birthday wishes in 2013!

are you still doing the chocolate diet when you take walks with Kyle?

yup, i'm in single digets now for Orlando.

_


----------



## tink1957

Another belated  wish for you Carole 
Will you be in Orlando for your next one?

Mac, I hope to see you on the darkside soon.....maybe at Margaritaville on the 3rd  

It's hard to believe our trips are right around the corner.....I need to start packing soon.


----------



## keishashadow

long weekend, can't remember if i wished u happy birthday caroleso i'll do it again!

found out after two different ER visits my poor DH is indeed sick as a dog, main issue being bacterial pneumonia.  He seems to be on the upswing though.


----------



## IndianaJ

Hi all!  Wanted to pipe in and say hey.  I've been lurking for a bit, with a post last week.  

We are going to Universal 10/14 and are staying at HRH.  It's our first time, and I'm getting excited!  I haven't bought the tickets yet, but I'm thinking about doing the three days with HHN from UT.  

So far, I've gleaned a lot of information.  Thanks for all your posts!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _Mr Mad, had dinner and jack daniels and VO at Timothy O'Tooles last week.......
> 
> i'm glad you introduced me to that place.
> 
> i can see it being a regular for me and mr mac.
> 
> they added more beers on the list.
> now it is 31 on tap._



Glad I could help.   I really like that place and have eaten at the one in downtown Chicago, too.  We actually had a bunch of our Reps there for dinner and a meeting while I was at the ASHRAE show in Chicago last January. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## macraven

IndianaJ said:


> Hi all!  Wanted to pipe in and say hey.  I've been lurking for a bit, with a post last week.
> 
> We are going to Universal 10/14 and are staying at HRH.  It's our first time, and I'm getting excited!  I haven't bought the tickets yet, but I'm thinking about doing the three days with HHN from UT.
> 
> So far, I've gleaned a lot of information.  Thanks for all your posts!!



* IndianaJ*

_i'm guessing the name ends with Jones .....
when i first saw the screen name i thought of the state...

UT has great ticket prices, you can't go wrong buying from them.

you'll enjoy staying on site for the darkside.
i think you will be busy the entire time you are there.

are you planning to take in HHN?
it's a real experience!

come back and play with us.
better yet, come back during the night so i have someone to play cards with here...._


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Glad I could help.   I really like that place and have eaten at the one in downtown Chicago, too.  We actually had a bunch of our Reps there for dinner and a meeting while I was at the ASHRAE show in Chicago last January. Good stuff indeed.



_i need you to return to my neck of the woods and show me more good eating places.....!!


i hope when you were in Chi town last january, it wasn't full of snow....


are you getting excited about your vacation?



it's 3:00.
just can't sleep.

it's starting to become a habit with me.
gotta change this as it sucks big time trying to be up at 6:30 each morning.


there is not enough coffee in the world to jolt me into functioning on this little amount of sleep.
_


----------



## macraven




----------



## Mikkimús

Home again the trip was awesome, the stuff they had already put up for HHN looked really cool.

This morning when going to school my boyfriend said to me:" i wish we could just be walking around Universal and going on the Mummy instead of going to class".
I´ve got him hooked

more  from the trip will be up soon


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;46202473 said:
			
		

> Home again the trip was awesome, the stuff they had already put up for HHN looked really cool.
> 
> This morning when going to school my boyfriend said to me:" i wish we could just be walking around Universal and going on the Mummy instead of going to class".
> I´ve got him hooked
> 
> more  from the trip will be up soon



_believe it or not, i was thinking about youse last night.
i saw and replied to some of the threads where you had questions on other parts of the dis.

you did get some good answers.

i was hopeful that the trip and planning went smooth for both of youse.

now i am anxiously awaiting to hear about your fabulous vacation stay!




*welcome back homie..*_


----------



## donaldduck352

Mikkimús;46202473 said:
			
		

> Home again the trip was awesome, the stuff they had already put up for HHN looked really cool.
> 
> This morning when going to school my boyfriend said to me:" i wish we could just be walking around Universal and going on the Mummy instead of going to class".
> I´ve got him hooked
> 
> more  from the trip will be up soon



*Oh The Mummy,my absolute fav.

You need to go in October to realy enjoy the U-HHN that is!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

homies coming and going to Universal

despite my mr now in hospital with pneumoniawe're still going...even if i have to carry him on my back.


----------



## KStarfish82

Checking in to see what the good word is....

Sorry to hear about your Mr., Keisha.  My father was just in the hospital last week for open heart surgery...but he's home and recooping now 

But there is some interesting developments in the Kfish family.....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Checking in to see what the good word is....
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Mr., Keisha.  My father was just in the hospital last week for open heart surgery...but he's home and recooping now
> 
> But there is some interesting developments in the Kfish family.....



_pregnancy?
a little star fish happening?_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> homies coming and going to Universal
> 
> despite my mr now in hospital with pneumoniawe're still going...even if i have to carry him on my back.



_just get to the darkside and i'll help.
you take the left arm and i'll take the right one.


we can drag him a lot more efficiently that way...


hope Mr Keisha recovers real soon.
lighting that candle tonight for him.



Kstar, sending the same stuff for daddy.
he will be fine and back to his normal routine soon.

my dad had that surgery and he did fine with it.
_


----------



## macraven

_hoping that kfish isn't going to wait 9 more months before she tells us what the new development in the kfish family is going to be.........


i blame katie for making me loose sleep on this................._


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Carole! I'm sorry I forgot.



Oh you`re forgiven my friend.....just beacause you`re you 



macraven said:


> _
> are you still doing the chocolate diet when you take walks with Kyle?
> 
> _



Nope.......it`s just water and walking now......health kick is back on 



tink1957 said:


> Another belated  wish for you Carole
> Will you be in Orlando for your next one?
> 
> Mac, I hope to see you on the darkside soon.....maybe at Margaritaville on the 3rd
> 
> It's hard to believe our trips are right around the corner.....I need to start packing soon.



Thanks Vicki........gosh you`re trip is so close too......when do you leave???

Not sure of our dates next year but depending on flight prices it may be around the 15th or 16th we leave the UK....hopefully 



IndianaJ said:


> Hi all!  Wanted to pipe in and say hey.  I've been lurking for a bit, with a post last week.
> 
> We are going to Universal 10/14 and are staying at HRH.  It's our first time, and I'm getting excited!  I haven't bought the tickets yet, but I'm thinking about doing the three days with HHN from UT.
> 
> So far, I've gleaned a lot of information.  Thanks for all your posts!!



Hi  Really looking forward to hearing all about your trip 



			
				Mikkimús;46202473 said:
			
		

> Home again the trip was awesome, the stuff they had already put up for HHN looked really cool.
> 
> This morning when going to school my boyfriend said to me:" i wish we could just be walking around Universal and going on the Mummy instead of going to class".
> I´ve got him hooked
> 
> more  from the trip will be up soon



Can`t believe you`re back already missus.......can`t wait to hear about it too.



keishashadow said:


> homies coming and going to Universal
> 
> despite my mr now in hospital with pneumoniawe're still going...even if i have to carry him on my back.



Oh poor thing........hope he feels much better soon 



KStarfish82 said:


> But there is some interesting developments in the Kfish family.....


Oh..... a mystery............


Had busy couple of days....not even sure what day it is to be honest!!!!

Picked up DS new car yesterday.........his other one was only 18 months old, but the dealer was offering such a good deal on a new one....we couldn`t turn it down. Car is the same just the newer version and a few more gadgets and gizmos on it........shame he can`t drive it yet  So I`m getting to use it for now. But in 4 weeks he can drive again.

He started physio this week and swimming again so he`s coming along brilliantly thank goodness.

Just had caramelised onion sausages, mashed potato, carrots and onion gravy for dinner..........it was gorgeous and I`m so full!!!

Nearly the weekend


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Melanie230

My friend that just went to Disney just dropped off our MNSSHP tickets for our upcoming trip!  WOOT WOOT!!!  So excited....just had to get it out!  Gotta love a good friend that will go to Disney and get us the Military Discount to get our tickets.  They are so awesome!


----------



## macraven

_i sat up late last night waiting for Kfish to return and say if i guessed right.



i'm still waiting on her .............._


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _pregnancy?
> a little star fish happening?_






Sorry I did not write sooner, but I had Back-to-School Night yesterday and did not get home until late.


----------



## ky07

Good morning Homies
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Sorry I did not write sooner, but I had Back-to-School Night yesterday and did not get home until late.



_you are now creating a beautiful thing.

lots of new aunts and uncles here .............


congratulations kfish and Mr kfish..!!_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning Homies
> Hope everyone is doing well



_Hi ya St Lawrence!

hope all is fine for you and yours.

where i live it is now 55 and rain.
been a constant, annoying drizzle all day so far.

it's the type of rain where you have to turn the wipers on then off after a few minutes and on again.

yuck._


----------



## circelli

Wow I am so excited!!!
4 more sleeps/4 more wake ups (for you Mac!!)
HHN is going to be a blast and to see our boys faces when the go on the rides it;s PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> Hi ya St Lawrence!
> 
> hope all is fine for you and yours.
> 
> where i live it is now 55 and rain.
> been a constant, annoying drizzle all day so far.
> 
> it's the type of rain where you have to turn the wipers on then off after a few minutes and on again.
> 
> yuck.



We have been hanging in there Mac 
DW sprung her foot so now she has to where one of those boot casts that you can take on and off and her being a custodian it's going to be ruff on her and me I just got my dentures finally but only could wear them for one day cause they made sores on my gums lol


----------



## macraven

circelli said:


> Wow I am so excited!!!
> 4 more sleeps/4 more wake ups (for you Mac!!)
> HHN is going to be a blast and to see our boys faces when the go on the rides it;s PRICELESS!!!!



_eh, 3 more sleeps.........

you're taking the boys to hhn?
did i read that correctly or did you line up the kids night out service.



by stating you are going to be out of town, you  know the homies here will be heading North to party at your place while you are gone.

i remember the last time we had the big bash party at your place.
did you ever find the money we left? _


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> We have been hanging in there Mac
> DW sprung her foot so now she has to where one of those boot casts that you can take on and off and her being a custodian it's going to be ruff on her and me I just got my dentures finally but only could wear them for one day cause they made sores on my gums lol



_i have family members that had dentures after their teeth were pulled.

i think you have to wear them so many hours a day so your gums get used to them.


if you got sores on the gums, does that mean they are rubbing?
check it out with your dentist so he can fix that.

i hope dw starts to heal and feel better soon.
wearing those boots are a pain in the butt._


----------



## macraven

_this must be the slow season here.....


i'll probably return from my trip and be the first poster here.

see youse when i see you.._


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 


macraven said:


> _this must be the slow season here.....
> 
> 
> i'll probably return from my trip and be the first poster here.
> see youse when i see you.._



Have a great trip mac....see ya on the darkside in Orlando.



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Vicki........gosh you`re trip is so close too......when do you leave?


We leave on Oct 2nd for 2 nights at Universal followed by 5 nights at WDW.

I spent the last few days cleaning out my long neglected rose garden  I'm beat but the sticks that used to be rosebushes look good in their newly mulched bed.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## Melanie230

Seriously woke up this morning SICK SICK SICK! Either a bad cold or allergies.  Oh well better now than on Friday when we leave.  This is going to be a long week.


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Sorry I did not write sooner, but I had Back-to-School Night yesterday and did not get home until late.



Oh congratulations......what lovely news 



ky07 said:


> We have been hanging in there Mac
> DW sprung her foot so now she has to where one of those boot casts that you can take on and off and her being a custodian it's going to be ruff on her and me I just got my dentures finally but only could wear them for one day cause they made sores on my gums lol



Ouch.......I remember my mother getting new teeth and she was in agony with them.........they settled down eventually though. Hope DW is doing ok 



macraven said:


> _this must be the slow season here.....
> 
> 
> i'll probably return from my trip and be the first poster here.
> 
> see youse when i see you.._



Have the best time ever.........have a margarita for me somewhere 



tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> 
> 
> We leave on Oct 2nd for 2 nights at Universal followed by 5 nights at WDW.




Another lady about to have  a great trip.......Hope you have a blast 



Melanie230 said:


> Seriously woke up this morning SICK SICK SICK! Either a bad cold or allergies.  Oh well better now than on Friday when we leave.  This is going to be a long week.



Oh feel better real soon, I`m sure it`ll pass before your trip 

DS starts University tomorrow........he`s fine about it.....it`s us that`s nervous. Thankfully he`s able to stay at home. We have lots of friends who`s kids are moving a long way away so we`re grateful to still have him home.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Melanie230 said:


> My friend that just went to Disney just dropped off our MNSSHP tickets for our upcoming trip! WOOT WOOT!!! So excited....just had to get it out! Gotta love a good friend that will go to Disney and get us the Military Discount to get our tickets. They are so awesome!


 
Everybody likes to save a buck.  It was my understanding that u had to present a valid military ID in order to purchase/use WDW military discounted tix?  If you don't have one, you might want to check on that to avoid any unpleasant surprise at the park gates.  For anybody interested in utilizing these tickets, Disney's explaination is they have to draw the line somewhere as to who is eligible due to financial constraints.  Many of us with family members who served multiple tours in active war zones feel slighted because they're shut out of both this offer and the DCL ones that are specific to active, disabled or retired military or DOD employees.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all,

Janet, hope mr keisha is feeling better and is good to go for your trip 


Winter has arrived here. Weather is foul!!! Gale force winds and torrential rain with flood warnings everywhere.......... I miss Orlando


----------



## yankeepenny

Melanie230 said:


> My friend that just went to Disney just dropped off our MNSSHP tickets for our upcoming trip!  WOOT WOOT!!!  So excited....just had to get it out!  Gotta love a good friend that will go to Disney and get us the Military Discount to get our tickets.  They are so awesome!



wait a minute-

did you say that you got the military discount? are you military?


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Janet, hope mr keisha is feeling better and is good to go for your trip
> 
> 
> Winter has arrived here. Weather is foul!!! Gale force winds and torrential rain with flood warnings everywhere.......... I miss Orlando


 
thank you  His dr looked at me like I was crazy (crazier than usual) when i told him we had trip booked.  It was explained to me that once they no longer hear 'crackles' in his lungs he's not longer contagious.  Seems to be breathing fine to me now, just very weak but i bought those disposable masks jik for the plane so he doesn't 'share' any random germ even if cleared by dr.  He's been putzing around the house trying to build his strength back up but i have a feeling we'll be doing alot of time sitting poolside vs doing the parks...and that's okay with me.

sorry to hear it's winter already in your neck of the woods, is that early in the season?  

tink i'll be hanging with mac at the darkside from 10/3 to 10/6, maybe we'll see you, if not have a great girls' trip.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _this must be the slow season here.....
> 
> 
> i'll probably return from my trip and be the first poster here.
> 
> see youse when i see you.._



*I take it mac is at the World by now.*


----------



## yankeepenny

Betcha Macca aint thinking about us.............

I hope she has a great time. 

AND brings home some souvies......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> sorry to hear it's winter already in your neck of the woods, is that early in the season?



A bit early, but it`s lovely today if a little cold but we have more storms to come apparently. Lovely!!



donaldduck352 said:


> *I take it mac is at the World by now.*






So many people in or heading to Orlando...........feeling very envious  Especially with HHN on.

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Melanie230

Only 2 more days to go!  Whew this is getting hard.  My son said "Mom..Are we really going to the lake or are we going to Universal?"  Last night at his baseball game his coach asked would he be at the next game and my husband said No...not Friday or Tuesday.  (They think we are going to the lake and coming home Sunday)  So I had to think FAST!  I conjured up a sad face and said..."Son you know that dad has been really sick this year, and our medical bills are too high to go....I didn't want you to know but we are staying at the lake until Tuesday because your cousins are coming on Monday and staying til Tuesday."  So he thinks that is the big surprise.  LOL!  My husband told me later on last night..."Wow...you had me going...you deserve an Academy Award for that performance!"  We have decided that on the way to the airport as soon as one kid says "Why are we heading into the airport area?"  We are going to say..."Well this is the way to Orlando..duh!"  I can't wait to see their faces!  If anyone here wants to see the video...just PM me and I will give you the link to my Facebook page.  

Only thing that makes me sad is leaving my dogs.  I hate seeing their faces when they know we are leaving.  Fortunately we have a great friend that moves into our house and takes care of them.  Gets expensive paying kennel fees for 3 large German Shepherds.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *I take it mac is at the World by now.*


 
hope the rain stays away for the next week or so...it was rather soggy last year.  Still had fun during HHN but wearing those ponchos is a drag.

carole wish you could come during HHN some year.  Last year we chatted with several folks form England while in line who said their schools had a couple of weeks off during October.  Meant to ask how's ur son recouping after his surgery?


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> hope the rain stays away for the next week or so...it was rather soggy last year.  Still had fun during HHN but wearing those ponchos is a drag.



Rain Rain stay away, dont want the homies to be soggy while they play!!!

Therre.....done deal 

Hope everyone is feeling better and on the road to recovery out there....want loads of pictures and fun stories upon your returns from the Motherland/Darkside


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Rain Rain stay away, dont want the homies to be soggy while they play!!!
> 
> Therre.....done deal
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better and on the road to recovery out there....want loads of pictures and fun stories upon your returns from the Motherland/Darkside


 
works for me thankyouverymuch...

speaking of vegas any pics to share?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> :
> 
> carole wish you could come during HHN some year.  Last year we chatted with several folks form England while in line who said their schools had a couple of weeks off during October.  Meant to ask how's ur son recouping after his surgery?



Thanks Janet, he`s doing great almost back to normal apart from limitations on heavy lifting for another 2 months and he can drive again in 2 weeks. But his healing has been amazing. Walking and swimming has helped I think. He`s started Uni on Monday and seems to be enjoying it although it`s only freshers week. He doesn`t drink (unlike me and his dad ) so not getting involved in the mega parties!!

We used to have a week off in Oct when he was at school but University starts beginning of October so no half term break. We used to just take him out though, he always caught up with any work missed so no guilty feelings there. Next year we hope to leave UK mid September and stay in Orlando till about the 2nd Oct. So maybe a bit early to meet up with folk who go later but we have to be back for the Uni starting on the 5th or 6th. And he is adamant he will still want to come with us, which is lovely......until some young girl catches his eye then we`ll be ditched quicker than you can blink .......so we make the most of him still coming with us while we can 

We do love HHN, only went 07,08 and 10 so desperate to get back to them!!!

We have sunshine today


----------



## keishashadow

carole that is good to hear, the young heal quickly.  Good luck to your DS, such a big adjustment.  I'm jealous he still wants to travel with you, my youngest ditched us a year or so back.  That's okay, since his older brothers went the same route but now they want to travel with us again lol.

anxious DH is going back to dr's today.  I specialize in worrying just can't get that nagging thought out of my head he won't be released to travel.

Have a good day all


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> anxious DH is going back to dr's today.  I specialize in worrying just can't get that nagging thought out of my head he won't be released to travel.
> 
> Have a good day all



Hope you get good news about DH today  We can`t help but worry can we?

Did anyone see the episode of Friends where Chandler and Rachel eat a couple of whole cheesecakes meant for a neighbour????

DH and I did that with a NY Cheesecake today........not off the floor I hasten to add  But we started eating it and it was delicious......and we just kept eating it.......then it was gone   We were very full afterwards.

Strangely enough we were not ready for dinner tonight 

Extra hour on treadmill tomorrow then


----------



## keishashadow

i'm going to dive into a cheesecake to celebrate, DH got the a-ok today


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:
			
		

> i'm going to dive into a cheesecake to celebrate, DH got the a-ok today



That's great news


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> i'm going to dive into a cheesecake to celebrate, DH got the a-ok today



Great news Janet see you and mac in Orlando....we can celebrate mr keisha's recovery with a cold beverage at Citywalk. 

Carole, glad to hear Kyle is doing well and don't worry about the cheesecake...it had half the calories since you shared it with hubby 

I can't believe we're leaving in 5 days and I still have so much to pack.  

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i'm going to dive into a cheesecake to celebrate, DH got the a-ok today



   Fantastic news.......you must be so relieved  I would join you in cheesecake.......but I better not 

Hope you both have an amazing trip 



tink1957 said:


> Carole, glad to hear Kyle is doing well and don't worry about the cheesecake...it had half the calories since you shared it with hubby
> 
> I can't believe we're leaving in 5 days and I still have so much to pack.



LOL.....Thanks Vicki.....you do say the right things to make me feel better  Just finished 60 minutes on treadmill.....I`m a bit red in the face 

5 days till you go......I`m so jealous!!!! But you`ll get your packing done and then you`ll be all set  


Housework for me today (when I get off laptop) then picking up DS around 2.30 and taking him for more clothes!!!! Took him last week and he said he didn`t need new jeans.......then we looked at what he had........and guess what........he needed new jeans!! I`m not a shopper at all, so not a fun way to spend another afternoon!!

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

thanks all see yinz guys soon, if the zombies don't get me.


----------



## schumigirl

Is everyone at the Darkside just now??????

Quiet here.

Dull grey and windy here today.........so not doing much. Maybe catch up on ironing....yep really exciting. On my own this afternoon so may watch a marathon Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes 

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Pics of HHN yet? Anyone? PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## tlinus

Good Morning All!!!

Hoping those away at the darkside are having a blast.....as for those of us left behind, what's been going on? Hope all are doing well!!!

Just a few more days to another weekend


----------



## macraven

Homies, have survived the motherland and the rain..............

Checked into the dark side this morning.

My iPad is screwy and cannot get into my emails.


When I return back home, I will replace this stupid iPad with a laptop.



You all have fun while I have fun here at the dark side.


----------



## Lycaon

I'm glad you made it safely Mac. 
If I see you around this weekend, I'll have to come over and say hi.


----------



## macraven

I will be looking forward to seeing you Lycaon!





I just had a great talk with another homie Tricky1 in the Rph lobby.
He and his were checking out and was able to chat with him.

He had a great time here and at HHN.


I feel so naked without my green coloring.....


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> I will be looking forward to seeing you Lycaon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a great talk with another homie Tricky1 in the Rph lobby.
> He and his were checking out and was able to chat with him.
> 
> He had a great time here and at HHN.
> 
> 
> I feel so naked without my green coloring.....



Are you going to HHN tonight?  Let us know all about it!


----------



## tlinus

Does this mean we get live updates from the Darkside?!?!


Have a great time with the homies!!!

Cant wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## Lycaon

Here now, posting from the lobby @ RPR. Guess what it's doing outside? I'll give you a hint: it's wet and not fun to walk around in. Ugh!
Other than that... It's good to be back


----------



## macraven

Lycaon said:


> Here now, posting from the lobby @ RPR. Guess what it's doing outside? I'll give you a hint: it's wet and not fun to walk around in. Ugh!
> Other than that... It's good to be back



Lycaon, it only rained for 20 minutes.
It did the something yesterday.

Do you want to hit the cinema show tonight?
It will be at 8

I saw it last night and really got into it.

Sad to say, but I knew most of the movies they listed on the water screen.

I am using the wifi in the room.
I will go to the lobby to look for you when I get off here.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Are you going to HHN tonight?  Let us know all about it!





tlinus said:


> Does this mean we get live updates from the Darkside?!?!
> 
> 
> Have a great time with the homies!!!
> 
> Cant wait to hear all about it!!!



Hhn starts on Thursday.
Meeting up with keishashadow that night.
Hopefully Lycaon will connect with us for that.


I will post after I return to my room about hhn on the four nights I go this week and wkend.

Alexandnessa, modie and jike, Donald Duck and mrs.duck will be on the private with me on Friday.

That ends at 2 am Saturday early morn so I might take a pass posting after that event


Later homies......


----------



## macraven

Tonight's live trip report.........

We hit city walk and went to a couple of places.

All I can say is........what a blast we had




And, rising star had peeps that thought they were singers but it was the booze that was talking.

Ask Keisha about that.


1:35


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> And, rising star had peeps that thought they were singers but it was the booze that was talking.
> 
> Ask Keisha about that.
> 
> 
> 1:35



Wow....that sounds like so much fun.......wish they had a live webcam  

Glad you`re having fun 

Keep us updated


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies 

Mac have a great time at the dark side


----------



## Lycaon

Can't stay on long as I'm about to return to US for S&S, buuut...

Adult wizards, there is hope! I'm 27 years old and I was chosen at Ollivanders today!
There were kids in the front too, but when he saw me peeking out in the back, he made a beeline toward me.
Yes, I bought that wand! LOL

Mac, I'm sorry I missed you last night. We'll have to touch base at some point this weekend.


----------



## macraven

Congrats on being the Chosen one Lycaon!,

I will be at finnegans Friday at 4:15

Hope to see youse there.


----------



## macraven

Tonight's report .....

It poured, lots of lightening and thunder for a bit...
Many we're soaked...

I left after doing all the houses and bill and Ted show.

What an improvement over last years show!

Saw at least 12 littles there tonight.

One dad was complaining to a SA that his 6 yr old was crying, scared and blamed the SA......

Some parents just do not read the warnings.

Did see 4 kids ages of 8yrs old waiting for the parental units to come out of a house.

Never saw so many kids ay HHN there before like I did tonight


----------



## Bluer101

Hope everyone has a great time tonight, wish I was there.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Hope everyone has a great time tonight, wish I was there.



It was fun tonight, you would have enjoyed it Bluer.

Did a private RIP tour with other homies, all had a great time!

The lines were long for the houses.
At 1:15, lines for some houses were still way long.

No rain tonight which probably contributed to large crowds in the park.

Hoping the next 2 nights are rain free.

Time for me to catch some zzzz's.  it is about 3:55 now.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It was fun tonight, you would have enjoyed it Bluer.
> 
> Did a private RIP tour with other homies, all had a great time!
> 
> The lines were long for the houses.
> At 1:15, lines for some houses were still way long.
> 
> No rain tonight which probably contributed to large crowds in the park.
> 
> Hoping the next 2 nights are rain free.
> 
> Time for me to catch some zzzz's.  it is about 3:55 now.




Hope the weather stays good for youse all out there 

Same old here...........Teriyaki Chicken and noodles for dinner tonight. DS is staying in tonight so we decided to have a movie night.........so glass of wine and Despicable Me


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:
			
		

> It was fun tonight, you would have enjoyed it Bluer.
> 
> Did a private RIP tour with other homies, all had a great time!
> 
> The lines were long for the houses.
> At 1:15, lines for some houses were still way long.
> 
> No rain tonight which probably contributed to large crowds in the park.
> 
> Hoping the next 2 nights are rain free.
> 
> Time for me to catch some zzzz's.  it is about 3:55 now.



Awesome that you had no rain, wish we were there.


----------



## schumigirl

Apart from Marquibiri`s thread.........are there no more pics from HHN????? (or have I missed them) 


Weather getting very chilly here at night now.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope Mac and the rest of the homies at the darkside are having a great time
Thought I may have had DW talked into a trip to Orlando next year but now we found out she may need surgery on her foot and it will take up all her sick time and vacation time
I can't win for loosing


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hellow all.Back from another great weekend in O-Town.Friday was RIP tour with mac and company was a blast.Only downfall was throwing out my back going thru one the houses.The scare actors got me good in House of horrors that I twisted around to quik and instant pain followed.Guess I've been polishing a seat for too long.Oh the joys of getting old.*


----------



## macraven

mr. duck......it was a fun tour, wasnt it!

Sorry about your back.  mrs. Duck said you were in pain.

Sorry I missed you on saturday.


----------



## macraven

Hhn was fun this year.
I enjoyed all 4 nights I went.

Saturday was really crowded!!
Long lines for every thing.

Tonight, Sunday was another night of long lines.

Glad I had express for all the nights.

Spent time with metro west for awhile and then did the rest of the night using express.
When metro left, some of the houses had 90 minute waits in the regular lines
One house I did was 16 minutes with express and that surprised me.

The next few days will be all rides for me.
Looking forward to that.

Saw the parade today.
Cute.

Did see the cinema spectacular water show last Tuesday.
Doing it again tomorrow night and hoping no rain this time during it.

This has been a fun vacation.

Not looking forwards to going back to real world.....


----------



## Lycaon

Got home safely yesterday... suffering major post trip depression today.

I probably can't return next year, and it's tearing me up.


----------



## macraven

Lycaon said:


> Got home safely yesterday... suffering major post trip depression today.
> 
> I probably can't return next year, and it's tearing me up.



Think positive...

It can happen!


----------



## macraven

Wifi service in the room has been spotty since last night here.
I hate when that happens.

No rain today.  Hooray. 

Rained ... I mean it poured last night for a good 40 minutes but stopped before the cinema show.

I like that show with the mini fireworks.

Watching late tv and saw Danny de into and wife are splitting up.
What a surprise!


----------



## keishashadow

checking in



macraven said:


> Tonight's live trip report.........
> 
> We hit city walk and went to a couple of places.
> 
> All I can say is........what a blast we had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, rising star had peeps that thought they were singers but it was the booze that was talking.
> 
> Ask Keisha about that.
> 
> 
> 1:35


 
we came, we saw, we drank

marley's was mellow, rising star was...rising star.  Our wiser heads prevailed and our booze didn't talk

it was a most awesome trip despite the monsoon that seemed to follow me about.



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hellow all.Back from another great weekend in O-Town.Friday was RIP tour with mac and company was a blast.Only downfall was throwing out my back going thru one the houses.The scare actors got me good in House of horrors that I twisted around to quik and instant pain followed.Guess I've been polishing a seat for too long.Oh the joys of getting old.*


 
owwwwwww was sorry to hear from ur family that the house claimed a victim.  Hope ur back to fighting form soon.

note to self yank the memory cards from cameras.  I was just happy i got all the laundry done and dealt with the inevitable extended family issues that await my return from most trips_it's why i travel lol_


----------



## Mad Hattered

OK, well I think it's been long enough...it's time for the homies to break out the pics already!


----------



## tlinus

keisha is home....

I will give you a moment....or two 

Cannot wait to hear all about your trip


----------



## keishashadow

okay okay, doing the walk of shame to download the cards

just noticed i have a new tag, now i'm no longer officially going goofy!!!! thank you blue tag fairy

must've been lusting over something pre-trip...likely suspects: dole whip float or captain jack.


----------



## keishashadow

here we go







the RIP gang at Bill & Ted's












roving scareactors very effective. I freely admit to screaming and running when a chain saw chick jumped out of the bushes on way down to the tent houses

excuse the rain drops, it was pouring






crowded






yes, the mr and I were sorta holding each other up at this point of the night











i wanna be elected


----------



## keishashadow

few more assorted

lovely suite at portofino










sandblasting and drill right outside the window each am at 8:30 not quite so lovely. They made it right by offering a credit, thank you loews.










Large convention coming into hotel on Saturday closed most of the main pool area. 





Aquatica was decent, would only return for the 'fast' lazy river feature in the future...typoon lagoon much better themed imo.






one more pic, just because...everybody left due to the rain on our MNSSHP night...we were able to walk over after the long-delayed parade and grab a spot in front of the castle.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Sweeeeeeet!  Pics are awesome, Janet!  Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

Yay.......pics..........

Lovely pictures Janet  and Mr Keisha looking really well. Was he fully recovered? Really nice picture of you and macraven too 

PBH looks lovely.  I recognise one or two faces at the Bill and Ted Show.........who is everyone else? Glad you had such a nice trip after the worry of DH being poorly beforehand 



DS had freshers flu at the weekend......then shared it with me yesterday  I forgot how bad you can feel with a headache and flu like symptoms. I`m  not a good patient!!!! Better today though.......need to go and get the yearly new winter boots. 

Nearly the weekend


----------



## keishashadow

thank you, it was alot of fun

from left to right (and it's too early for me to remember screen names)

donaldduck, mac, dd's wife and daughter, mr & mrs AlexandNessa, and we two bringing up the rear

sorry to hear of the flu in your house.  my middle DS has it too and came home from his apartment for some mommy care lol.  i just hope he doesn't spread it around, not sure of the mr's immunity at this point; but he's getting back in shape just still tires really easily. 

off to dentist for me hope y'all have a good one.


----------



## macraven

_i am home now._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i am home now._



 Hope you had the best time ever   

Thanks for the roll call Janet..........hope DS feels better and definately keeps it to himself!!!!



We may have to go a bit earlier than we hoped next year. Due to DH work schedule, so looking like we may arrive Orlando on Sept 12th and leaving 29th. Only a few days difference I suppose.......but hoped to meet up with a few folk at HHN`s........but think we`re going to be too early for some folks  

Wandering around wearing in my new boots today.........I do love new boots  

Have a good weekend all


----------



## tlinus

Welcome home mac!!!

We missed you!! And the cleaning crew will be by sometime to clean up the party mess we left in there. You know these party animals we have 

25th High School Reunion tonight. Going with my Best Girlfriend.....THIS should be interesting


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i am home now._


 
welcome home, stinks doesn't it?  i wanna go back



schumigirl said:


> Hope you had the best time ever
> 
> Thanks for the roll call Janet..........hope DS feels better and definately keeps it to himself!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We may have to go a bit earlier than we hoped next year. Due to DH work schedule, so looking like we may arrive Orlando on Sept 12th and leaving 29th. Only a few days difference I suppose.......but hoped to meet up with a few folk at HHN`s........but think we`re going to be too early for some folks
> 
> Wandering around wearing in my new boots today.........I do love new boots
> 
> Have a good weekend all


 
the mr is coming along nicely, thanx

crap we'll miss u again, we'll be there beginning Saturday, Oct. 5th

i've never found a pair of comfy boots, congrats on finding a good pair.  What brand do you like?



tlinus said:


> 25th High School Reunion tonight. Going with my Best Girlfriend.....THIS should be interesting


 
have fun, don't do anything I wouldn't


----------



## macraven

_i have been on parental duty all day long.
have to take the maternal unit to the doc in a few minutes.



i'll be back another time to read up and quote youse all........!

(can't say what day it will be, but i will be back....)
_


----------



## Mad Hattered

Welcome back, Mac!  I'm sure it sucks on many levels.

I finally have ONE WEEK to go.....thought it would never get here.

Oh, and how about those Stl Cardinals last night???


----------



## Lycaon

Today was the first time I pulled my wand from Ollivanders out of its bag since the morning I bought it.

The box still bears the dust of sitting in the wand shop; it's scuffed in several places and the logo is faded. I was fascinated as I inspected the marks. How many wandkeepers had pulled this wand from its place among the stacks, only to be met with rejection? How many "wizards" had this wand been presented to before it found me?

For a brief moment, I could've sworn it was all real.


----------



## ky07

Good.morning homies 

Fingers crossed that I have DW talked in a darkside trip next year and had to use the two DS's going and since oldest DS has his drivers license now thinking of driving down this time


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Welcome back, Mac!  I'm sure it sucks on many levels.
> 
> I finally have ONE WEEK to go.....thought it would never get here.
> 
> Oh, and how about those Stl Cardinals last night???



_and how about those Cardinals last night.....
game #2 on now..........i know you are watching..

you will have a great time on vacation!






back later hopefully.
Mr Mac had surgery this morning and after i put him to bed an hour ago, i started my free time........._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> back later hopefully.
> Mr Mac had surgery this morning and after i put him to bed an hour ago, i started my free time.........[/I]



   For you and Mr Mac...........I hope he is doing ok after his surgery and not in much pain. Poor thing 


Just back home after a couple days at a Spa hotel with a good friend of mine. We had a lovely couple of days being pampered and spoiled with treatments and lovely food and wine. My skin is glowing and feels so healthy....I`m sure it won`t last  Sat with large glass of red wine just now.

Back home to a very tidy home and no laundry to do??????? I asked if they had a cleaner in.......it was THAT tidy  Not complaining though.

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> crap we'll miss u again, we'll be there beginning Saturday, Oct. 5th
> 
> i've never found a pair of comfy boots, congrats on finding a good pair.  What brand do you like?



Oh that`s a shame we don`t get to meet up with youse next year.......maybe have better luck in 2014......think DS may have ditched us by then and we can go anytime rather than his Uni schedule. Although he still plans "at the moment" to come with us. We`ll see 

Got my boots from Debenhams.......a store kind of similar to Macy`s so just their home brand. I`m not really a fancy brand person with boots/clothes/ shoes.........just handbags   

They are so comfy....knee high black leather and kinda ruched (sp)........no heels just a little step and I wear orthotics for PF so no fancy high heels for me  But I know what you mean about getting a comfy pair.......I searched for ages before I found these.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Metro West

I just ordered season 1 of American Horror Story on DVD this morning! 

Season 2 starts tonight but I'll record it and watch it tomorrow evening. 

I'm looking forward to it...hang in there Carole...you guys will get it eventually.


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone is doing ok, been very busy lately. Looks like my DW will need surgery for carpal tunnel this Xmas time. The good news is we booked another trip as always for December.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I just ordered season 1 of American Horror Story on DVD this morning!
> 
> Season 2 starts tonight but I'll record it and watch it tomorrow evening.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it...hang in there Carole...you guys will get it eventually.



 

You have to come back and let me know how good it is........I`m sure it`s gonna be good.......I want to hear it`s amazing though 

Checked my Tivo box and we get it Oct 30th  

Can`t wait


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

for mr mac, trip for StL, the cards
i admit to a weakness for the sensory high of new leather boots, flats or not

today's one of those age-old decisions...pizza or chinese?


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Checked my Tivo box and we get it Oct 30th


 It looks like you'll only be two episodes behind if you get it on 10/30...so that's not too bad.


----------



## Mad Hattered

The new version of AHS was totally different.  I have no idea where this one is going!


----------



## Mad Hattered

GO CARDINALS!!!! One more win and we're in.  The World Series starts on Dana's birthday.  It would be nice for the Cardinals to be there! Oh, and we'll be partying at Citywalk that night so it'd be a win win. 

ONE MORE SLEEP!!  The alarm is already set for 3:30 am......ugh.


----------



## Metro West

Mad Hattered said:


> The new version of AHS was totally different.  I have no idea where this one is going!


 Yeah I know...it was beyond strange. I like Dr. Arden...he's ruthless and an equal foe for Sister Jude...or it appears that way. Grace seems cool and I also like Shelley.  I haven't deleted it from the DVR yet so I'm going to watch it again this weekend.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> _i have been on parental duty all day long.
> have to take the maternal unit to the doc in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be back another time to read up and quote youse all........!
> 
> (can't say what day it will be, but i will be back....)
> _



Hey youse.....did you make the trip to the dark side ?

We didnt make it this October, we did have a trip booked but we changed it to December.
I was gutted at missing MNSSHP *AND* the chance to meet up with friends ( I mean you, you did get that right !!?? ) but there is a story.


Hope all my REDHEAD friends are well.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse.....did you make the trip to the dark side ?
> 
> We didnt make it this October, we did have a trip booked but we changed it to December.
> I was gutted at missing MNSSHP *AND* the chance to meet up with friends ( I mean you, you did get that right !!?? ) but there is a story.
> 
> 
> Hope all my REDHEAD friends are well.



Ello homie!

Yea, I returned on the 12th this month from the big O......and dark side

I had a bag of Reese peanut butter cups in case I connected with youse!!

I did mnsshp on a Tuesday by myself and had fun.  That party had no crowds.

One of these years we gotta connect.


----------



## macraven

I need to reply back to all the homies but I am using my ipad at a hospital and havent figured out how to use it correctly yet.  I really should read the instructions for the iPad.

Nah........I know myself, I will have to play around and figure it all out.

Mr. Mac had surgery 7days back and back here again thru the ER during the early morning hour.

This time I brought the iPad charger with......
Will be in chi town a long time.


Hope all going fine with youse homies.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> I need to reply back to all the homies but I am using my ipad at a hospital and havent figured out how to use it correctly yet.  I really should read the instructions for the iPad.
> 
> Nah........I know myself, I will have to play around and figure it all out.
> 
> Mr. Mac had surgery 7days back and back here again thru the ER during the early morning hour.
> 
> This time I brought the iPad charger with......
> Will be in chi town a long time.
> 
> 
> Hope all going fine with youse homies.



Sorry to hear that, mac.  I sure hope he is doing better!  Sending good healing vibes your way.

I find typing on the ipad takes forever.  I much prefer my normal keyboard.


----------



## macraven

I need to get another Mac.
Maybe MacBook.

I have a pointer for the iPad but still not good for typing and editing.

I should be home sometime tomorrow. 

Tanx Damon for the kind words.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey everyone ... long time no talk ...

Just returned last Thursday from our annual trip to Florida ... Was very relaxed and restful - we made no ADRs at Disney - just enjoyed the CL lounge at the resort and ate mostly CS with a few sit down dinners by walking up to the restaurants without ADRs (yes in October! LOL) ... and no, we didn't do HHN this year.

Hope everyone is well ... will need to do much catching up


----------



## macraven

Well, I think I will start reading threads in the community boards.
Going where the action is tonight.

Hey BonLee!

Glad you had fun at the motherland!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

poor mr mac, dudes seem to fare worse in hospitals.


----------



## macraven

_so true keisha........_


----------



## macraven

_we had great weather yesterday and most of today.
high temps for this time of year but oh so windy.

the bottom is falling out tonight.

back to regular temps and Mr Sunshine will be leaving us here.



time changes back nov 4th.
that is when i start planning for vacation trip 2013....._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _we had great weather yesterday and most of today._
> _high temps for this time of year but oh so windy._
> 
> _the bottom is falling out tonight._
> 
> _back to regular temps and Mr Sunshine will be leaving us here._
> 
> 
> 
> _time changes back nov 4th._
> _that is when i start planning for vacation trip 2013....._


 
of the stock market

in the 80's here yesterday, high 70's rest of week!!!

supposed to snow next week for halloween

may hay while the sun shines


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is well


----------



## macraven

_autumn is here and winter is on it's way.........




hey St Lawrence, i see your new countdown!!

and all the family is going so you will have a really fun time in orlando._


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola everyone!

Hope everyone is having a nice Fall so far!

So we are bracing for Sandy right now and seeing which way she will turn to see how bad it will effect us.  During Irene, we were without power for 5 days and had some serious flooding.  Hopefully we will be a little better this time.

Hope everyone who is on the east coast is safe!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hola everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Fall so far!
> 
> So we are bracing for Sandy right now and seeing which way she will turn to see how bad it will effect us.  During Irene, we were without power for 5 days and had some serious flooding.  Hopefully we will be a little better this time.
> 
> Hope everyone who is on the east coast is safe!



_haven't heard from youse since your announcement.

did you have the baby yet?

do we get to name the baby?_


----------



## macraven

_i give up_


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey Mac!  Hope everything is OK!

No, the baby comes in April...so plenty of time to think up names!  

Right now our concern is Hurricane Sandy.  We are on the South Shore of Long Island and already are getting some serious wind gusts.  We are under a mandatory evacuation but we are staying.   We rode out Irene and are going to do the same with Sandy.  I'll keep checking in as long as I have power and web!


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Right now our concern is Hurricane Sandy.  We are on the South Shore of Long Island and already are getting some serious wind gusts.  We are under a mandatory evacuation but we are staying.   We rode out Irene and are going to do the same with Sandy.  I'll keep checking in as long as I have power and web!



I hope you stay safe and well....looks very nasty!!!

Macraven.........hope mr mac is doing ok 

We`ve all had flu again!!! DS missed 2 days of classes and has gone today but none of us feel quite right yet. Nasty bugs and viruses all over the place. Been in bed for 5 days so slowly getting back to normal. Got no real energy yet.

We had snow Friday and it was perishing out apparently (dh did all the shopping).......today is so mild in comparison.......then we wonder how we get all these bugs!!

Sat with hot tea and jelly beans.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## damo

Good morning, mac.



lol


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

6 inches of rain by midnight and 60 mph winds projected here.  counties east and south of us supposed to get blizzards.  We're in the spot where the arctic front is colliding with the storm so it's bit of a crap shoot projecting exactly what wicked this way comes, i feel so special.

trick-or-treat cancelled until Saturday, sandy is turning out to be a big old hag.   i'll be spending most of afternoon taking down outdoor display so it doesn't go airborne, then put it back up again end of week

for yinz guys directly on the coast hunker down.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> 6 inches of rain by midnight and 60 mph winds projected here.  counties east and south of us supposed to get blizzards.  We're in the spot where the arctic front is colliding with the storm so it's bit of a crap shoot projecting exactly what wicked this way comes, i feel so special.
> 
> trick-or-treat cancelled until Saturday, sandy is turning out to be a big old hag.   i'll be spending most of afternoon taking down outdoor display so it doesn't go airborne, then put it back up again end of week
> 
> for yinz guys directly on the coast hunker down.




Crikey doesn`t sound like a fun place to be just now..........hope it passes over quickly and everyone stays safe and well 


Very Very happy tonight......got our 2013 Orlando flights booked and paid for today    

So arrive Sept 12th next year for 17 nights.......counting down already  

Now just need to look at getting RPR booked.......may do that at the weekend   I`m a happy bunny!!!!

Hope everyones doing good 

Why do the smiley things keep moving around


----------



## keishashadow

How u all doing today?  

Can't remember if MH is in or back from Orlando by now.

Carole - Crikey doesn`t sound like a fun place to be just now..........hope it passes over quickly and everyone stays safe and well we've got halloween cut-out cookies, candy and cheese soup, it's all good here...except for the rain that just keeps coming.


Very Very happy tonight......got our 2013 Orlando flights booked and paid for today    so early, do u book thru virgin?  I always try to sniff around to see what disney hotel deals they offer, US offers ones tend to follow suit as to free dining plan dates.

So arrive Sept 12th next year for 17 nights.......counting down already  

Now just need to look at getting RPR booked.......may do that at the weekend  I`m a happy bunny!!!!wow, you've been a busy bunny.  I usually wait until the beginning of December...had no idea they had rate schedule out for next fall yet.

Hope everyones doing good 

Why do the smiley things keep moving around my theory is the mods get sick of seeing the same ones when they read the threads so they shuffle them. [/QUOTE]


----------



## marciemi

Hey all!  Remember me?  Yeah, I'm always here but never have much to say. Glad to hear everyone is well after this incredible storm.  We're all well here - Janet, we just booked a cruise (yay!) for the first time since 2004!  Surprisingly, on Carnival we were able to get a cheaper rate for being IN residents than for the military rate (only by $60, but still).  Going on the Carnival Freedom (just DH & me) on January 6th to the Western Caribbean.  6 night cruise but got one of the awesome aft wrap balconies so we're excited!  

I thought of you guys when I saw this pic this morning and read the comments.  This was from one of the NJ subway stations and the comment was "It's just like the ride at Universal...except they don't have the reset button to press when they're done!"


----------



## Lynne G

Greetings from a wind blown Phila.  
We lost power for a day, and a lot of others are still dark.  Many traffic signals dark too.

Kids are happy, no school for 3 days!  


We miss USO and are really thinking about seeing the Hollywood version.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...

 i can smell the new theme park!

marci - lol i thought the same thing when i saw that pic.  congrats on the cruise bookingand the aft, best cabins aboard imo.  Keep that weather eye on the horizon, CCL usually throws out some extra love to vets in November and you could flip that rate.  Did u book early saver?  We wound up with nice OBC but you do have to be diligent about checking and submitting the form.


----------



## marciemi

Janet - don't think we're going to get any more OBC because that was the last cabin in that category so there are no "comparable" rates.  Plus we booked within 75 days so too late for ES.  Decided we wanted the particular cabin (balcony) more than a little more more OBC so we'll just be happy with what we have!


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Good morning, mac.
> 
> 
> 
> lol



_i'm finally doing ketchup here.

 damo.._


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey Mac!  Hope everything is OK!
> 
> No, the baby comes in April...so plenty of time to think up names!
> 
> Right now our concern is Hurricane Sandy.  We are on the South Shore of Long Island and already are getting some serious wind gusts.  We are under a mandatory evacuation but we are staying.   We rode out Irene and are going to do the same with Sandy.  I'll keep checking in as long as I have power and web!



_ok, i'll run the contest for Name the Baby for youse two.
you are going to consider our name list.............??


since we haven't heard back from you yet, should we assume you are using candles and flashlights?

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> We`ve all had flu again!!! DS missed 2 days of classes and has gone today but none of us feel quite right yet. Nasty bugs and viruses all over the place. Been in bed for 5 days so slowly getting back to normal. Got no real energy yet.
> 
> We had snow Friday and it was perishing out apparently (dh did all the shopping).......today is so mild in comparison.......then we wonder how we get all these bugs!!
> 
> Sat with hot tea and jelly beans.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok



_i'm so glad you waited until you got home from your holiday before you got sick.

sending mummy dust and candy and well wishes you all pull through this and sneeze no more....

i hope it is not bertie beans you have when you say jelly beans....
some of the bertie stuff tastes nasty.

oh, i did get to meet up with vicky on my darkside trip.
she was a delight to be with.
i see she hasn't made her way back here to talk about her fun but hopefully she will soon.

_


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hey all!  Remember me?  Yeah, I'm always here but never have much to say.



_been thinking about you marci!

how do you like living in indiana?

getting adjusted to it yet?


since we all still have your old address, thought we would use your other place for our thanksgiving get together.
don't worry, we won't trash the place.
we will even take out all the empty bottles and paper plates when we are done.
figure your place in GB is close to cicielli's (how ever it is spelled) in canada is closer for the homies here to travel to......

hey, how's the boys doing?

_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


>



_keisha, tell us you are not going to sit in the pumpkin patch tonight with charlie brown waiting for the arrival of the Great Pumpkin tonight......

_


----------



## marciemi

Hey Mac - boys is all good!    Visited Matt in CO and Stephen and Eric a couple weeks ago in Boston for their Parents Weekends.  Everyone is surviving!  If i didn't tell anyone, Matt will be doing a semester exchange to West Point next semester so hopefully we can plan a trip out to the East Coast to visit him, the boys in Boston, my brother, my husband's parents and sister/family, and most importantly, our good buddy Killington (skiing).  

You're welcome to go up to GB but I'm guessing the new owners of the house might be a bit miffed at you crashing the place!    We actually sold shortly after we moved here (actually got the offer the day after we moved all our stuff out!).  Glad to be done with Wisconsin!  There's lots of room in this house though without the boys so you all are welcome to crash here any time you want!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _keisha, tell us you are not going to sit in the pumpkin patch tonight with charlie brown waiting for the arrival of the Great Pumpkin tonight......_


 
i must've been bad, he passed me by again

marci great to hear you're settling in well to the new digs & the kids are doing well. Don't see a ticker for your cruise missy! trying to count on fingers and toes if you'll be gone same times as us but need more coffee before brain kicks into gear.

off to dentist for step 2 of crown, think this is the easy one...so much dental work this year i almost hit my insurance annual max


----------



## macraven

_i need to find an oral surgeon.
just reading your post keisha reminded me to start my search.


good luck with the dentist today.




just think, in about 3 weeks, turkey will be in everyone's homes...._


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci great to hear you're settling in well to the new digs & the kids are doing well. Don't see a ticker for your cruise missy! trying to count on fingers and toes if you'll be gone same times as us but need more coffee before brain kicks into gear.



There!  Ya happy now?!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> There! Ya happy now?!


  
it's still raining here


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hey all,hope everyone is doing great.Finally got my pc back.The hard drive crashed,again.After this one,NO MORE HP'S EVER..*


----------



## macraven

_good to see you back here Mr Duck._


----------



## macraven

_anyone hear from Kfish since she last posted?  she last posted she was to evacuate but didn't plan to.

she lives in long island and some of that area was hit really hard by sandy.


jessicaR also lives in that area.
anyone see her around lately?

who else do we have up that way?_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _anyone hear from Kfish since she last posted? she last posted she was to evacuate but didn't plan to._
> 
> _she lives in long island and some of that area was hit really hard by sandy._
> 
> 
> _jessicaR also lives in that area._
> _anyone see her around lately?_
> 
> _who else do we have up that way?_


 
alexandnessa who i see is okay via FB

they all have their hands full, now doing fuel rationing alternate days, going to take a long time for things to bounce back but those peeps are a resilient scrappy bunch.

trying to get fired up to put decorations back up for the trick or treaters coming tonight. It's 30 degrees and still drizzling but have hope the rain may be heading out finally.

Fired up for the Pitt/Notre Dame (Go Irish!)and us vs the Giants but since it's a nationally covered game....


----------



## schumigirl

Ello all  Hope everyones doing good.

Quiet weekend here. Having hand dived king scallops tonight for dinner.......still not sure what to do with them.....sauce or no sauce....grilled or sauteed???? Have 2 hours to think about it yet!!

Finally watched first episode of AHS last night.......wow.......spooky. I`m hooked already......asylum stories are one of my nightmares so loving it 

Our clocks went back an hour last week so it`s starting to get dark already.......just after 4 here just now. But planning cosy night with wine, snacks and watching Shrek and MIB. 

Have good weekend


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Ello all  Hope everyones doing good.
> 
> Quiet weekend here. Having hand dived king scallops tonight for dinner.......still not sure what to do with them.....sauce or no sauce....grilled or sauteed???? Have 2 hours to think about it yet!!
> 
> Finally watched first episode of AHS last night.......wow.......spooky. I`m hooked already......asylum stories are one of my nightmares so loving it
> 
> Our clocks went back an hour last week so it`s starting to get dark already.......just after 4 here just now. But planning cosy night with wine, snacks and watching Shrek and MIB.
> 
> Have good weekend



_i will have you know that i am now addicted to AHS ...........due to your posts about it.

i really like that show!
many tanx for the heads up on it carole.

you probably are done with dinner by now but my vote is grilled with sauce.




keisha, i knew jodie was fine. (alexandnessa)
read that on another board so i didn't include her in my quest to find lost homies that were in Sandy's path._


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Day 5 without power, heat or web.  I am at a McDonald's getting poor wifi so I can at least have contact with the outside world.

As for the store....VERY SCARY.  We did not evacuate, but it was every bit as bad as the news is saying.  No joke, we could have been killed twice.  Our basement imploded and we have a 15-20 foot hole is our foundation, so we have moved out for now and are staying with my parents.  My husband's truck needs work, but should be saved.  My parents had water come into their dining room, but luckily not in the majority of the first floor.

My other two aunts had water in their first floors, one living in Long Beach which has just been devastated.  Two of my cousin's lost their cars and their apartments.  

We have not had school for a week and who knows how much longer.

So right now we are just cleaning up, getting contractors, and putting claims into FEMA and insurance.

And we are having major gas issues....had to wait 2.5 hours for gas at 5:30 am this morning.  Its really bad here on Long Island.

On a positive note however, we are all healthy and safe, which of course is the most important thing.

Thanks for your concern folks...I'll try to post some photos when I get a chance.


----------



## macraven

_kfish, so you are now back to your old bedroom with the parental units and safe and sound for now.

one question:  did you take the top bunk or bottom bunk?

i remember years back you talked about having bunk beds in your room.  you had dental surgery or some type of surgery and your parental units switched beds around so you could have the full size bed to recover.

you know help is on its way.
hang in there and stay safe.

i am so glad you checked in here!_


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is doing well and is safe


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i will have you know that i am now addicted to AHS ...........due to your posts about it.
> 
> i really like that show!
> many tanx for the heads up on it carole.
> 
> you probably are done with dinner by now but my vote is grilled with sauce.
> 
> 
> _



Glad you enjoying the show.........looking forward to the 2nd episode episode on Tuesday night, I think MW said I was 2 shows behind you guys.

Went with the grilled scallops and a sauce on the side made with white wine, cream and garlic......they were delicious, didn`t really need the sauce as they were so full of flavour. Clean plates all round 

Hope everyones doing ok


----------



## damo

I'd been thinking about you Kstarfish.  Glad to hear that you are safe.  Glad also to hear that alexandnessa has been heard from.  JessicaR has been posting on other forums on the Dis as well.  Does that make everyone accounted for?

I can't imagine the loss that they are all going through.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> I'd been thinking about you Kstarfish. Glad to hear that you are safe. Glad also to hear that alexandnessa has been heard from. JessicaR has been posting on other forums on the Dis as well. Does that make everyone accounted for?
> 
> I can't imagine the loss that they are all going through.


 
it's disturbing to read accounts of people who weren't evacuated and were put in precarious situations...guess it was hard to predict who needed to leave to be safe.


----------



## macraven

_there have been a few homies in past years that are in that area damo.

i know one last posted with us about 6 years back but read on another thread she is fine.

since we haven't done the christmas ornament exchange the past two years, i'm not sure of where some of the homies live.




eh, St Lawrence, i saw you sneaking in here....
glad to see you and hope all is fine.

when is your wife's surgery?_


----------



## KStarfish82

Just doing a quick check in while I have Wifi at McDonald's _(at this point my kids is going to come out looking like a french fry)_

Not much happening here....got more gas for the generator this morning, I do not have work tomorrow as well.  hopefully we will have power back within the next 24 hours, but we will see.

Its getting cold so we are bundled very tightly and sleeping in a full size bed with my Italian heater (aka husband) from our nice, big king bed.....sigh

So we are all ok...calling my contractor tomorrow to see the progress with our home...let's hope for good news!

And Mac...you have quite the memory there!


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish!!!!! So glad you're okay! I'm reeling at the news reports of NY and NJ. It makes me feel guilty about the calm weather we're having here.


I'm starting my packing for our trip this week. 
Medical bag - DONE
Kids' clothes for first three days - DONE
All the rest - started sorting


We're driving out Friday and spending a few nights in a cheap hotel for a dog show. DH is taking the kids to Legoland while I hang out in Dog Central. Then we're moving to Royal Pacific for four nights of fabulous fun at UO/IoA. It's been so long I'm frothing at the mouth. They've added so many things since our last trip it'll be like an all-new experience. I'm so excited! 

The really cool thing is that we're going with two friends who have never been. It will be so fun to show them all the fun things we've discovered since '07. 

Personally, I will be avoiding any sushi at RPH. We spent the whole last trip sick as dogs when they served us bad sushi at Tchoup-tchoup....

Any super awesome tips? Where's the freshest seafood?


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, stay safe!
keep us posted how you are doing.



tink tutu, so happy to see youse here!

what type of tips are you looking for?
food at the hotel?
food at city walk?
park stuff?


do take in the night cinema spectacular show.
i did it twice and really thought it was done very well.

i have seen a lot of movies so what they showed on the water screens, made sense to me._


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Glad you enjoying the show.........looking forward to the 2nd episode episode on Tuesday night, I think MW said I was 2 shows behind you guys.


 We just saw episode three last week which starts to clears up some of the questions revolving around some of the characters. This season is already more gory than last season.


----------



## keishashadow

i'm still in shock over walking dead's last episode. Started to watch abc's 666 park avenue i had taped but have a feeling it's going to get the axe, hopefully the loose ends will be tied up beforehand.


----------



## macraven

_Walking Dead is kewl.........


i caught up on the comic book WD and have to say, i like the TV version a lot better.




hi St Larwrence! _


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Just seen on the news that the snow and cold are hitting those already affected by Hurricaine Sandy.........just so awful to see. I do pray these poor people can get back to normal soon 


I can`t get rid of this cold......I seem to have had it for weeks now...it goes and then a couple of days later it`s back again. Been sipping honey and lemon juice in tea hoping to help the throat. Haven`t really moved out of bed for 2 days now, so little energy.

But on a lighter note.....DS has been given the all clear from physio.......she says he has healed amazingly well and has only to do a few little excercises to loosen up some muscles in his leg and keep walking. The joys of being young.....body heals itself 

Episode 2 of AHS was so good. I thought they did the posessed lad very well.......I always remember being scared to watch The Exorcist after hearing about it....but then I watched it was thought it was the least scariest thing I ever saw. I was so disappointed. But AHS pushes all my scary buttons. Even the opening scenes are a bit scary.

Catch ya all soon


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> Personally, I will be avoiding any sushi at RPH. We spent the whole last trip sick as dogs when they served us bad sushi at Tchoup-tchoup....
> 
> Any super awesome tips? Where's the freshest seafood?



We`re not big fans of Tchoup Chop but we can eat our body weight in Sushi from Orchid Lounge at night. It`s always so fresh and totally delicious.

Don`t know if you go offsite but we love Kobe for seafood as well and for a treat Roy`s on Sand lake Road is heavenly.

Have a great trip


----------



## macraven

_carole, sending you hugs.........
suffering with the cold/flu is not any fun........
get better real soon!



some homies love tchoup tchoup, some don't.

i like i when they have the $20 special menu.
can't go wrong with that.
can always find something when that menu is going on.


off to MKE to get son.
too me forever to crawl out of bed and start the coffee.


have a fun day homies._


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> We`re not big fans of Tchoup Chop but we can eat our body weight in Sushi from Orchid Lounge at night. It`s always so fresh and totally delicious.
> 
> Don`t know if you go offsite but we love Kobe for seafood as well and for a treat Roy`s on Sand lake Road is heavenly.
> 
> Have a great trip


 
we wound up at tchoup chop last in October to use dining credit in what i'd called 'their last chance'.  They're back on our to-do list  Everything was well prepared this time:  shrimp and the pot sticker for appetizers, the filet (drool) but skipped the just too-spicy noodles (had potato gratin of some sort instead) and a brulee and nommy banana pie that they threw in complimentary.  The service was top notch too.

carole that's a long time to have a cold, might want to ge that checked out.

mac have fun circling the airport lol.  I'm dumping mine off back at school...so he can enjoy the weekend hmmmm

have a great weekend all, it's going to be near 70 degrees here the next few days.  Thrilled since we have tickets to Steelers game on Monday night and I won't have to dress ala an eskimo.


----------



## macraven

_keisha, take a sign with you for that monday game.

be sure to wave at the camera so i will recognize youse there._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> we wound up at tchoup chop last in October to use dining credit in what i'd called 'their last chance'.  They're back on our to-do list  Everything was well prepared this time:  shrimp and the pot sticker for appetizers, the filet (drool) but skipped the just too-spicy noodles (had potato gratin of some sort instead) and a brulee and nommy banana pie that they threw in complimentary.  The service was top notch too.
> 
> carole that's a long time to have a cold, might want to ge that checked out.
> 
> mac have fun circling the airport lol.  I'm dumping mine off back at school...so he can enjoy the weekend hmmmm
> 
> have a great weekend all, it's going to be near 70 degrees here the next few days.  Thrilled since we have tickets to Steelers game on Monday night and I won't have to dress ala an eskimo.



A couple of peeps have suggested we give it another try, maybe if we have  a pool day or two we may try it at lunch, see how it goes. Will give anything with bananas a miss though....not a fan of bananas of any description  

Funny you mention the noodles.....that was one of the things we weren`t happy with.... they had no taste. We like things really spicy so were disappointed in them. But the family next to us mentioned they were too hot for them 

Yep this cold is a long one, but lots of folks complaining of the same thing so just have to ride it out. They are as fed up of me coughing as I am. 
Enjoy the game Monday 


Not much to say.......haven`t been out in a week.....getting really fed up watching tv. Thank heavens for re-runs of two and a half men and Internet, although I am avoiding all opinions on the 3rd episode of AHS....we don`t get that till Tuesday so don`t want to read about it. 

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## macraven

_ello ello Carole.

hope youse are feeling better real soon!


that happens to me also.
the days i can't leave the house and want to watch tv, can't find anything that really pleases me._


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> A couple of peeps have suggested we give it another try, maybe if we have a pool day or two we may try it at lunch, see how it goes. Will give anything with bananas a miss though....not a fan of bananas of any description
> 
> *Funny you mention the noodles.....that was one of the things we weren`t happy with.... they had no taste. We like things really spicy so were disappointed in them. But the family next to us mentioned they were too hot for them *
> 
> Yep this cold is a long one, but lots of folks complaining of the same thing so just have to ride it out. They are as fed up of me coughing as I am.
> Enjoy the game Monday
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing ok


 
maybe they need to stir the pot I really wanted to do one of the italian places @ PBH but DH doesn't 'do' Italianand the steak dinner descriptions didn't move him.  i've been accused of putting a little sriracha sauce on everything i cook...kills the taste

i may take a rope and tie myself down tonight to avoid going airborne tonight.  35 mph winds and rain, oh joy, least i have a universal poncho.

cannot believe thanksgiving's sneaking up so fast.


----------



## macraven

_well, isn't tonight when keisha will be holding up a "hello homie" sign at the game tonight?


i think you should wear gloves at the game tonight keisha.
it will be cold.




i don't think i will be around much most of this week.
too much going on in real life for me presently.

last week i went to a rescue shelter in wisconsin, filled out an app to be a foster parent (which will lead into adopting) for a kitty.
i brought her home Friday around 4:55.
she was sick and on meds but it was only an upper respiratory infection, which can be corrected with meds.

saturday had to go back to the shelter as she got worse.
cold okay but she couldn't urinate very well.  she would scream when she tried.
new meds given to me.

today took her back in and they are keeping her until probably wednesday.
she might have a blockage in her bladder.  she is being sent to an emergency animal hospital for xrays later.

yea, i'm crying about this.  i miss her already.

at this animal rescue shelter, you have to be approved for adoption and the pet has to be spayed by them.
once the surgery is done, she is mine forever.
she will be legally mine then.

she is an orange female that is 2 months 9 days old.
weighed 2 lbs 9 ozs.
just a little thing!

now on the people side, mr mac has surgery again on tuesday, mine is thursday and one of my son's is next monday.

everything kind of popped up all of a sudden.
this might be a good thing as i don't have time to sit back and dwell on it now._


----------



## donaldduck352

*hang in there mac,your tough.everything will turn out great!!*


----------



## marciemi

Great minds must think alike, Mac!  Royce & I adopted two kitties from the local shelter on Saturday!  They're 3.5 months old but no clue on their weight (don't think they told us that!).  My favorite pics, then a link to a few more if anyone would like to see them:











http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y290/marciemi/New Kitties/


----------



## macraven

_  marcie.....

i love your kitties!

i clicked on your photo page and started to view them all and my computer froze....
got a message it could be the one of my programs being the issue.
anyhoot, need to go back and look at the kitties again.

they are sooooo cute!
i think it is wonderful that you were able to take 2 kitties.

now we need their names.


man, it was a circus to adopt in wisconsin since i'm not a resident there.
i'm a mile south of Russell road but in Illinois but  they ended up being nice to me trying to adopt from the shelter.

it sounded weird to me being labeled an "out of state" potential foster family with right to adopt.............

i probably shop more in wisconsin than illinois on most days......


the vet on staff called me this evening and said they did find out from some of the lab work that there is no infection in the kitty.  it is a urinary blockage she has.
vet told me they can correct this with surgery and she will recover nicely.

i'm really hoping that i can take her home on wednesday.
Her folder states she is "Goldie", but we renamed her to Luna.



_


----------



## schumigirl

Marci.....the kitties are gorgeous.....and look so at home already. Adorable 

Mac.....BIG hugs to you and your family for all that`s going on at the moment. I`m sure all the surgeries will be all good   

And a new kitty  I`m so pleased you got her, and she is one lucky little kitty to be adopted by you. Love the name Luna too. 


Same old moan here.....just been to the docs about this never ending cough.....no chest infection so just have to wait it out!!!! But it`s driving me nuts!!! Especially at night. Trying to sleep is just awful. Ended up downstairs last few nights to try and not disturb anyone. They are not very sympathetic when my coughing fits wake them  

Anyway....hope everyone`s good


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say hello ...


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

re the game we had a great time but it rained doggies and kitties, just like it seems to be doing here.  Congrats to all the new fur'rents. 

marci ur kittie is splitting image of my now-gone fav, except he had green eyes.

mac - eeeeeeeeeee so much medical woes, stinks, pulling for y'all.

im in full blown panic/cleaning/thanksgiving mode, up to dinner for 17.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is doing well but as for me I had a heart attack Sunday and may be leaving the hospital sometime today


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well but as for me I had a heart attack Sunday and may be leaving the hospital sometime today


 
 sorry to hear, hope ur back in fine form soon!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> im in full blown panic/cleaning/thanksgiving mode, up to dinner for 17.





_eh, a friend i talked with tonight reminded me that next thursday is thanksgiving.

i think i live under a rock.  


i could have sworn it was another couple of weeks away........_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well but as for me I had a heart attack Sunday and may be leaving the hospital sometime today



_St Lawrence, oh no !!!!

praying that you are going to heal back 100% and feel better real soon.

you are so young to have gone through this medical emergency.


sending mummy dust for you.
hope your wife and boys take good care of you when you are released to return home.

if i lived closer, i would try to help youse all out._


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well but as for me I had a heart attack Sunday and may be leaving the hospital sometime today



Oh my goodness. Hope you get home and feel better real soon. That must have scared you and the family to bits.

Big hugs to you and take care


----------



## damo

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well but as for me I had a heart attack Sunday and may be leaving the hospital sometime today




Oh no!!!!  Hope everything is doing better now!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Heard from mac, back home & recouping from what sounds to have been a difficult sugery.   she's hanging tough...as expected from she-who isn't scared of nothing, including HHN zombies.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> Heard from mac, back home & recouping from what sounds to have been a difficult sugery.   she's hanging tough...as expected from she-who isn't scared of nothing, including HHN zombies.



Thanks for the update.  I've been hoping for some news!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Heard from mac, back home & recouping from what sounds to have been a difficult sugery.   she's hanging tough...as expected from she-who isn't scared of nothing, including HHN zombies.



Thanks for the update.......I`ve been thinking of her and hoping she was doing ok  


Wishing I was in Austin Texas this weekend. F1 is there for its inaugural Grand Prix. Having to make do watching on tv. Looks a really good circuit. I`m not a sport fan at all........except for F1.

Have good weekend everyone


----------



## Tinker-tude

Wow, St. L and Mac both having major health scares....

My heart and prayers are with you both.  Sending mummy dust your way! (((((HUGS)))))


We just got back last night from a great week in Orlando. If I get around to doing an actual trip report with pictures, it will have to be next week. I'll be running my tail off until Monday, and then running again until Friday. 

We spent the first three days at the Rhodesian Ridgeback Specialty dog show. One of my good friends was showing her 8-month-old fur kid. They didn't win anything, but it was good for both of them to get some experience under their belts. They looked great!

On Monday morning we checked into RPR. That resort is sooooooo beautiful.... NO CROWDS AT ALL THE WEEK BEFORE T-DAY!!!!! The room was ready for us at 9:00 A.M., so we unpacked and headed over to Universal. Short lines, and with express we basically walked right onto every ride. It's been long enough that even the old ones felt new again. I was in heaven.  

We didn't actually get into the park until after 11, but with crowds so low we did everything except the Hollywood Horror Make-up Show and still had time to repeat our favorites several times.

The next three days, we hit both parks every day and loved every minute of it. One of those days, we took two of our close friends who were there for the Ridgeback Specialty. It was so much fun showing them around and introducing them to all of the great things in the parks. They had a wonderful time and were amazed at all the detail that went into every inch of the parks. We ate dinner at Mama Della's, which was fantabulous as always.

I know a lot of people aren't big fans of pumpkin juice, but I LOVE IT!!!!! I could drink it by the gallon if I weren't a diabetic. I brought some home so I can keep enjoying it. I love cloves and other strong spices. WWoHP was amazing. I wish I could spend a few days there just taking pictures. Forbidden Journey - WOW.

Well, I need to get back to laundry and getting ready for a conference and a concert this weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude, hi!  nice to hear you had a great trip.  Pumpkin juice 'to go' who knew?


----------



## ky07

Thanks everyone for the well wishes I am doing a lot better but on a ton of meds now but I guess the scariest part of it all I learned was that I died while they were putting a stint in my heart and had to shock me to bring me back and I have a new lease on life and have to learn not to stress out over so much little stuff that I do
But any way I hope Mac has a speedy recovery and she is in my prayers


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes I am doing a lot better but on a ton of meds now but I guess the scariest part of it all I learned was that I died while they were putting a stint in my heart and had to shock me to bring me back and I have a new lease on life and have to learn not to stress out over so much little stuff that I do
> But any way I hope Mac has a speedy recovery and she is in my prayers



_well st lawrence, i am very happy to read that you are still with us!!
having to be shocked back to get the heart pumping again is a very scary thought.
i am sure your wife was very concerned and worried about you!

were you at home when this happened?

stress can really do a number on a person's heart.
the body can only handle a certain amount of stress until it effects your health.
while you are recovering, take it as easy as you can.
and if you start to fret about anything, start thinking about your week in orlando next summer.
*you have some fun to look forward to.
*

you have a very full life ahead of you.
you'll be better as time progresses.
i keep you in my prayers.


for me, i'll be healing for the next few weeks.
my biopsy will not be back until november 30th.
my stitches come out in another week or 10 days.
i was pretty drugged up so i can't remember everything the surgeon told me.
Mr Mac was upset and he didn't remember everything the doc said so i have to wait until i go back in to his office.
he was just happy that even though i had complications during surgery, i will be fine.
what i went in for was to be a 45 minute surgery, maybe 60, but it turned out to be 3 hours.

i feel like i have been in a drunken stupor.
in and out of being awake until late today.
i wrote myself a note on wednesday night to be sure to be awake at 8 tonight for watching Walking Dead.
go ahead and laugh about that but i do have my priorities.

Mr Mac had surgery again on tuesday.
mine was thursday.  son is having surgery on monday/tomorrow.

i have to drive him for this but the doc told me i could try to move around more on monday.  i take that as i can drive tomorrow.........

i'm taking it as easy as i can this week and the next.
we are not doing a turkey day on thursday.
i can't cook and i plan on having sandwiches on paper plates......
or open a can of anything and call that dinner.

it is not an issue for us.
none of us here are in top form and we really can't eat that much at this time.
_


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> We just got back last night from a great week in Orlando. If I get around to doing an actual trip report with pictures, it will have to be next week. I'll be running my tail off until Monday, and then running again until Friday.
> 
> 
> Well, I need to get back to laundry and getting ready for a conference and a concert this weekend.



_my pain pill has kicked in and you had a lot of words in your post so i had to make it shorter.



i am known for getting off subject.....

i would love to see pics of your trip.
it is thrilling that you were able to do the dog show and the darkside on this vacation.
i can't remember the last time you took a vacation............so it was great to read about you and the family getting to go to orlando!

are you still the choir leader?
i remember you were a year or so ago.

i bet the concert will be fantastic.

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the update.......I`ve been thinking of her and hoping she was doing ok
> 
> 
> Wishing I was in Austin Texas this weekend. F1 is there for its inaugural Grand Prix. Having to make do watching on tv. Looks a really good circuit. I`m not a sport fan at all........except for F1.
> 
> Have good weekend everyone



_but if you could only plan one big trip in a year, what would it be?

the darkside or the grand prix.....



my bet is on the darkside.

you have a wonderful trip planned for new york in about 4 months.
have you started working on that yet?_


----------



## damo

Glad to see you on the boards again, Mac!!!  Keep up the positive attitude (even though it sounds like the whole Mac household is spending Thanksgiving in the OR!!!)


----------



## macraven

_thanks damo!_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> well st lawrence, i am very happy to read that you are still with us!!
> having to be shocked back to get the heart pumping again is a very scary thought.
> i am sure your wife was very concerned and worried about you!
> 
> were you at home when this happened?
> 
> stress can really do a number on a person's heart.
> the body can only handle a certain amount of stress until it effects your health.
> while you are recovering, take it as easy as you can.
> and if you start to fret about anything, start thinking about your week in orlando next summer.
> you have some fun to look forward to.
> 
> 
> you have a very full life ahead of you.
> you'll be better as time progresses.
> i keep you in my prayers.
> 
> for me, i'll be healing for the next few weeks.
> my biopsy will not be back until november 30th.
> my stitches come out in another week or 10 days.
> i was pretty drugged up so i can't remember everything the surgeon told me.
> Mr Mac was upset and he didn't remember everything the doc said so i have to wait until i go back in to his office.
> he was just happy that even though i had complications during surgery, i will be fine.
> what i went in for was to be a 45 minute surgery, maybe 60, but it turned out to be 3 hours.
> 
> i feel like i have been in a drunken stupor.
> in and out of being awake until late today.
> i wrote myself a note on wednesday night to be sure to be awake at 8 tonight for watching Walking Dead.
> go ahead and laugh about that but i do have my priorities.
> 
> Mr Mac had surgery again on tuesday.
> mine was thursday.  son is having surgery on monday/tomorrow.
> 
> i have to drive him for this but the doc told me i could try to move around more on monday.  i take that as i can drive tomorrow.........
> 
> i'm taking it as easy as i can this week and the next.
> we are not doing a turkey day on thursday.
> i can't cook and i plan on having sandwiches on paper plates......
> or open a can of anything and call that dinner.
> 
> it is not an issue for us.
> none of us here are in top form and we really can't eat that much at this time.



I was at home and DW has t beg me to let her call 911 and would not leave when I was in icu until I told her I was fine and then returned the next day when I got a room and her and my youngest DS stayed with me for 9 hours 
But I am doing good and only had to take 2 nitro pills since I been home and so glad to hear your ok Mac


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> On Monday morning we checked into RPR. That resort is sooooooo beautiful.... NO CROWDS AT ALL THE WEEK BEFORE T-DAY!!!!! The room was ready for us at 9:00 A.M., so we unpacked and headed over to Universal. Short lines, and with express we basically walked right onto every ride. It's been long enough that even the old ones felt new again. I was in heaven.



Aww glad you had such a wonderful time. RPR is such a beautiful resort 



ky07 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes I am doing a lot better but on a ton of meds now but I guess the scariest part of it all I learned was that I died while they were putting a stint in my heart and had to shock me to bring me back and I have a new lease on life and have to learn not to stress out over so much little stuff that I do
> But any way I hope Mac has a speedy recovery and she is in my prayers



Glad to hear you`re feeling better. It is so hard not to stress about things, but I wish you well  Yes that would be scary to find you had died a little. Very frightening thought.    



macraven said:


> _but if you could only plan one big trip in a year, what would it be?
> 
> the darkside or the grand prix.....
> 
> 
> 
> my bet is on the darkside.
> 
> you have a wonderful trip planned for new york in about 4 months.
> have you started working on that yet?_



F1 or Darkside.....oooooh!!!!  

Well 4 days in Texas or 17 in Orlando........have to be Darkside. Although I do love F1. But my guy is retiring again after next week  My other guy was 2nd yesterday. 

No definite plans for NY yet. My niece and I have drawn up some things we want to do but nothing in concrete. It`s creeping up though. My mum is so excited too. But once we are into next year, planning will commence  

Still haven`t booked our RPR accommodation yet for Sept. Will be doing that soon too 

Glad to see you online and you`re doing better after such an op. As always sending you big hugs  And good luck to DS for his today 

Sandwiches sound good for Thursday


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> I was at home and DW has t beg me to let her call 911 and would not leave when I was in icu until I told her I was fine and then returned the next day when I got a room and her and my youngest DS stayed with me for 9 hours
> But I am doing good and only had to take 2 nitro pills since I been home and so glad to hear your ok Mac



_you have a fabulous wife and son.
sincere devotion St Lawrence..


that had to be a scary experience for all of youse to go through._


----------



## macraven

_Carole, as long as you can endure through the winters over the pond, you'll end up with two trips to the colonies this year............


is your cold going away yet?_


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## keishashadow

our homie sickies are hanging tuffthey have the right stuff.

holidays are stressful enough and to be sick  phone it in and relax

in full holiday commando mode, 6 pumpkin pies done, not sure what i'll cook today lol


----------



## macraven

_good tuesday morning to youse homies.._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> is your cold going away yet?_




Yes thanks much better. But poor DS has started again with a cough/sore throat. We are all fed up with this virus just hanging around us. 

How are things in the Mac household today??? Getting better I hope


----------



## macraven

_thanks for asking.

just kind of blah here today.


it's been 24 hours now since son had surgery.
he has been asleep since 8 this morning.
that should help him.


sending mummy dust to Kyle for getting well and feeling better real soon._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> our homie sickies are hanging tuffthey have the right stuff.
> 
> holidays are stressful enough and to be sick  phone it in and relax
> 
> in full holiday commando mode, 6 pumpkin pies done, not sure what i'll cook today lol



_but besides all the grub you'll have spread out on thursday, will peanut butter and jelly be included?_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _but besides all the grub you'll have spread out on thursday, will *peanut butter and jelly* be included?_


 
 i despise pb & jelly sammies

but we go thru jars of pb and i'm a fan of orange marmalade

anybody else have any food aversions they're willing to share?


----------



## macraven

_sushi
mushrooms
lemon
oysters


my list can become long......._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i despise pb & jelly sammies
> 
> but we go thru jars of pb and i'm a fan of orange marmalade
> 
> anybody else have any food aversions they're willing to share?




I love marmalade.........every morning with 2 slices wholemeal toast and Breakfast tea 

My despise list could get real long too.......but the highlights........

Bananas.......just nasty.
Beans.........any kind at all.
Chick Peas
Green Beans
Blue Cheese 
Honey........unless it`s Honey Mustard dressing.
Desserts with alcohol in them......even though I like desserts and I like alcohol........just never together. 
Peanut Butter.
Nuts. Except Pistachio.
Tinned Tuna.

I`m sure there`s more


----------



## macraven

_add yogurt, parmesan and blue cheese to my list keisha..._


----------



## keishashadow

interesting that i enjoy all the food-stuffs you guys listed 

i go in spurts as to liking sushi, have been craving it and enjoyed a fair share of it pre-game last week.  I'm told it's not fattening but "they" lie

I hate coconut (the taste, texture and even smell).  Tripe is sooo gross and looking at liver & onions makes me queasy, but i cook them both when requested.  Also, not a fan of the seven fishie meal that's popular on Christmas Eve, tradition or not.


----------



## Metro West

I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## roseprincess

Just popping in to wish everyone here a Happy Thanksgiving!




Rosemarie


----------



## Mad Hattered

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## macraven

_i think the highlights of Tday for me was sleeping in close to noon and watching Blind Side on tv tonight.

i have watched different parts of that movie over some time and hope i can catch it again soon so i can see the first 35 minutes of it.

i think it has been close to a year since i have been watching bits and pieces of it.

last year i pitched our christmas tree and didn't shop for a replacement one after the holidays when they would be cheap.

i better get on the ball and find a new one soon as i don't want to pay a milion dollars for one this year.

i'm sure the kitty will climb in whatever tree i buy and break the branches the first year we have it.

that was the reason i got rid of last years tree.
both cats, over the years, would climb up the tree and break branches.
all the lower branches hung to the floor.

back to the doctor tomorrow but have a noon appointment.
get to sleep in another day...........woot_


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## Tinker-tude

Happy Belated Thanksgiving! Still haven't had time to do a TR.

Janet and Carole, I have an awesome cranberry sauce recipe that has marmalade in it.

Mac, hope you're getting lots of rest. NO SHOPPING UNTIL YOU'RE ALL HEALED. HAve your husband steal a bush and decorate it.



Here I am as a dinosaur.









My friends and I with the boys after lunch at Mythos.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Can anyone else see the pictures I tried to post? They're just little x marks on my screen....


----------



## Metro West

Tinker-tude said:


> Can anyone else see the pictures I tried to post? They're just little x marks on my screen....


 No...they are not visable. Try posting them on Photobucket...Facebook photos don't always come over.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> back to the doctor tomorrow but have a noon appointment.
> get to sleep in another day...........woot_



Hope your appt went ok. Hows you feeling.......and everyone else in the family?????



Tinker-tude said:


> Janet and Carole, I have an awesome cranberry sauce recipe that has marmalade in it.



Oh I like the sound of that.....love cranberry sauce in all it`s variations. 

I make mine with red wine or port, but always with onions which some people don`t like so much. So it turns out more like a chutney I suppose, but I love it. It`s always very rich and sweet, dh likes it a little sharper so I add some squeezed lemon on occasion for him.

I cooked lamb shanks in red wine, port, a jar cranberry sauce, onions, garlic and a little chilli yesterday.....they were delicious. Cooked them in the slow cooker then reduced the sauce down for drizzling over. The plates were so clean when we finished they could have gone straight back in the cupboard 

Takeout pizza tonight 

Cold and a bit foggy here today, so having a day in watching the qualifying for the Brazilian Grand Prix with DH and DS. Very cosy. Just had hot chocolates with marshmallows. Keep the red wine for tonight 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## macraven

*i don't understand the foreign language Metro West and I are speaking???

i see where our posts in some of the threads are in symbols.


i guess we are in the kewl group, eh...........


anyhoo, on thanksgiving day, one of my sons had plans to do "black friday" shopping.

he and his friend got to Best Buy at the mall at 4:00 that afternoon.
(to stand in line that is)
Best Buy opened at midnight for the start of their sales.

i thought it was nuts to stand in the rain for 8 hours before that store opened but what do i know............

he wanted to buy lots of movies and cds that were on sale.
so in order to save $5 each, he waited in line that long.

then he and the friend went to Target and then Walmart.

He returned home sometime friday after 10.

he was happy.


i am no longer a shopper and especially the black friday type of shopper.

i heard on the radio last night that the best sales in the stores are the 10 days prior to christmas, items are marked way down at that time.


i do gift cards and buy them on the 23rd or 24th and call it shopping.
easy peasy.......*


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Takeout pizza tonight
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone





_*pizza sounds good.

that is what is on my dinner menu for sunday.

take out pizza.*_


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies


----------



## marciemi

Our kittens (now named Nala and Misty), have been of great assistance in decorating the tree


----------



## macraven

_i love kitty tree ornaments!_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i love kitty tree ornaments!_



They are very....lifelike!!!


----------



## macraven

_i got the biopsy report and it is good news.
tumor is benign..........

woot!_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i got the biopsy report and it is good news.
> tumor is benign..........
> 
> woot!_



Oh I am soooooooooooooooooo happy!!!!!  Wonderful, wonderful news!!!!!  \o/  \o/  \o/


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> i got the biopsy report and it is good news.
> tumor is benign..........
> 
> woot!



That's great news Mac 
So happy for you


----------



## macraven

_thank you, damo and st lawrence_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i got the biopsy report and it is good news.
> tumor is benign..........
> 
> woot!_



   

Fantastic news, such a relief. I`m so happy to hear that news


----------



## macraven

_thank you carole.
i'm happy too!

i went into it with bad news but came out of it with good news..._


----------



## schumigirl

Our weather is ridiculous just now.

Has rained constantly since Friday, we have so many places flooded around the UK.  We`ve had about 3 months rain in 2 days, and freezing conditions coming before the week ends!!!

I`m dreaming of sunshine and heat.

I`m helping my friend out next week. Working Tuesdays and Thursdays in December while she replaces her Practice Manager. I`m looking forward to it, seeing all the patients again. I only help out clinic days though. Don`t want to be working 5 days a week leading up to Christmas.

2nd part of the Anne Frank story on AHS story tonight, This series is seriously freaking me out! Not sure about the alien slant though???? 
James Cromwell is brilliant in this series.


----------



## keishashadow

hope u all had a merry holiday...i cooked and ate to excess then shopped myself silly....typical seasonal madness.  Notice i managed to rack up another post milestone without coming home, what was i thinking?



macraven said:


> _i love kitty tree ornaments!_


i've had several artifical tree limbs broken by fat cats over the years



macraven said:


> _i got the biopsy report and it is good news._
> _tumor is benign.........._
> 
> _woot!_


 
absolutely fabulous news!!!!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> absolutely fabulous news!!!!!



_thanks homie Keisha.
you can blow the candles out now.
I'm good to go!_


----------



## KStarfish82

Greetings everyone!

Been a while since I have been on and I'm playing Catch-up.

Sorry to hear about the health scares St. L and Mac!  Hope everyone is recovering quickly!

As for updates on us, we are still living with my parents (who hopefully will have heat at the end of the week) and we bought my husband a new truck.  The house is still a mess but we are taking it step by step to get it fixed before the baby comes.

And we found out the gender......


----------



## macraven

_dude or dudette?_


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies


----------



## KStarfish82

Its a.....













































BOY!


----------



## macraven

_*boy o' boy......!!!*


congrats.


after this one you can have a few more and join the ranks with us other homies that only have male offsprings......
mac
marcie
keisha


i know there are more of us out there.




kfish, do i get to name the baby?
please......._


----------



## keishashadow

kfish - congrats just don't name him sandy


----------



## damo

Yay for baby boys!!!!!  Congratulations!!!  Have you got any names picked out yet?


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Yay for baby boys!!!!!  Congratulations!!!  Have you got any names picked out yet?



_damo, we need to make a baby pool for names.

you go first._


----------



## keishashadow

i'm jumping line

Micheal

as in Phelps

and may i say

TGIF


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i'm jumping line
> 
> Micheal
> 
> as in Phelps
> 
> and may i say
> 
> TGIF




I like Michael too......but for Michael Schumacher in my case 

My son was named after Kyle McLachlan........I loved him in Twin Peaks. Although my dh denies this as he hated Twin Peaks. Here`s a couple I quite like.

Mason

Nathaniel

Harrison

Daniel

Christopher

Congratulations on the news it`s a boy 



It`s freezing here today. Tonight is minus 4. It is nearly December though, not sure why we`re always surprised over here when it gets cold in winter 

I really need to get some Christmas things this weekend.........haven`t even bought a card yet!! 

Have a good weekend


----------



## ky07

kstarfish82 said:
			
		

> its a.....
> 
> Boy!



congrats


----------



## KorbensMomma

I hope i am not butting into an important conversation, i know the title of this tread is something about nothing and that is exactly what this is.  I really need to send a PM but i have to have 10 post and i only have 9, so this is number 10. Sorry if i disturbed anyone, i hope you are having a good evening, oh and if you missed the game FSU won


----------



## macraven

KorbensMomma said:


> I hope i am not butting into an important conversation, i know the title of this tread is something about nothing and that is exactly what this is.  I really need to send a PM but i have to have 10 post and i only have 9, so this is number 10. Sorry if i disturbed anyone, i hope you are having a good evening, oh and if you missed the game FSU won



_we are honored that you chose us to hit the big 10  !!!

it's like a seinfeld group here.

we all are talking, some of us about nothing and sometimes we even make sense.

glad you found this thread to help you get to number 10 on your count.


come back and hang around sometime!
you kind of have to.
once you post here, you are an automatic honarary homie on the darkside.

and that is a good thing!_


----------



## KorbensMomma

I LOVE the darkside! Last June I ran away for the weekend and got an amazing AP rate at PBH. It was the first time I had stayed there and I was in awe.  I think they won me over at the pool, first they put out our towels, then later they brought us little chilled towels, then frozen grapes. How can anyone beat that? Heck we liked the pool so much we skipped a park day.  I had stayed at RP before but PBH just blew them away. 

I have been trying to go back ever since, I have even tried to bribe my friends to go and they still won't go. Who passes up a paid vacation to Universal?  I just don't understand how I can have friends that are so anti-theme park. 

I finally have found someone who may be willing to go in February, wish me luck.  If she backs out I am just going to run away and go by myself. My theme park friends moved away to TX last year. Now they have a new baby so if we go this fall we will probably go back to WDW because it seems more baby friendly.


----------



## macraven

_i leave Mr Mac, the kids and cats at home each october and run away to the darkside by myself.

if you want to ever run away in early october, you can run away with me cause i will be there.
i am completely and totally addicted to HHN.

i have stayed at all 3 onsite hotels.
the pbh has a great pool for sure.
i can see why you would skip a park day for staying at the pool!

i have made rph my home away from home for the past years but have pool hopped to pbh.
really, i like all the hotels.


i go crazy when i do orlando vacations solo.
i start at the motherland and stay at their resorts, then switch to the darkside resorts.

can't get enough of the sun in Orlando..........


i hope your trip in february happens for you.
you will have so much fun!!_


----------



## macraven

_forgot to add that i book the king suite at rph.
it has 2 rooms and plenty of space.

it is a lot of room just for me.


it would be strange for me going back to a standard room after staying in king suites.


big difference in standard rooms at rph compared to pbh!_


----------



## keishashadow

KorbensMomma said:


> I hope i am not butting into an important conversation, i know the title of this tread is something about nothing and that is exactly what this is. I really need to send a PM but i have to have 10 post and i only have 9, so this is number 10. Sorry if i disturbed anyone, i hope you are having a good evening, oh and if you missed the game FSU won


i'll make like the weasel in Splash Mt and chime in:  Go "FSU"

actually i'm still that last night our 3rd string QB (Go Charlie!) managed to defeat the Steeler's arch nemisis - Ravens
RE onsite rooms vs suites, i admit to being spoiled and quite ashamed i'm stressing we'll be relegated to a non suite due to youfirst black out dates for next year's October trip.Once you've had that taste of luxury it's hard to go back, such a treat to have a suite there, but i'm sure we'll muddle thru


----------



## macraven

_korbensmomma, where are you?

it's night time and time for you to come on over for the card game.





homies, what a day we had today.
the weather was something else.

we hit 62 in my part of town and thought i should put on shorts...........

i'm so used to snow, cold and icky weather for early december.

woot........

now if this weather will only last......._


----------



## keishashadow

Today will be our last 65+ degree day for some time, but enjoyed the break


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## macraven

_yaaaaaaa


it's lunch time!_


----------



## KorbensMomma

macraven said:


> _korbensmomma, where are you?
> 
> it's night time and time for you to come on over for the card game.
> 
> 
> .._




Heck, was that last night!? Sorry, it was "Musta Missed it Monday"  

But i am here now, It was hot here today, it's hard to get in the Christmas shopping mood when it's 77'


----------



## macraven

_Kmomma...........you must live in the south.

77 degrees?


lucky youse..


our warm two days have left us and now we can expect the snow later this month.


anyone want some real frozen snowballs sent to them?




yea, you missed a great card game.
i played a solo War card game and won.
but i usually do when i cheat at cards.
_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Today will be our last 65+ degree day for some time, but enjoyed the break



_i know you are happy over your "heat wave" keisha.
i  hope your good weather lasts a few more days.
_


ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well



_hi ya St Lawrence!

how have you been feeling since the heart attack?
are you starting to feel better yet?

lighting a candle for youse.....

_


----------



## macraven

_Homies, looking at the calendar, it is (well, on dec 23 if you want to be technical)




FESTIVUS TIME....._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> i know you are happy over your "heat wave" keisha.
> i  hope your good weather lasts a few more days.
> 
> 
> hi ya St Lawrence!
> 
> how have you been feeling since the heart attack?
> are you starting to feel better yet?
> 
> lighting a candle for youse.....



I am feeling a lot better Mac and only have a few pains here and there
Just hate that I am on few new meds but guess its all a part of keeping myself healthy


----------



## schumigirl

Big hello to KorbensMomma 




macraven said:


> _
> anyone want some real frozen snowballs sent to them?
> 
> 
> _




None for us thanks........we have enough of our own here. It`s freezing here. So unpleasant. Snow and hailstones and so dark. I had to go out to get some cards and things today as I am so behind in my shopping, but only lasted a half hour. The snow and icy blast is coming straight from the North Sea  First stop is us. -5 with a colder windchill. DS is not at Uni today so we have just had hot chocolates and the heating is woomped up 

I miss the heat of Florida 

I wish those bloomin smilies would stay in the one place!!!! 

Little things annoy me when I`m cold 

I really need to get Christmas things organised.

Hope everyones doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

smileys took a walk-about


----------



## damo

Those warm couple of days were sure lovely.  Back to the chill up here too.

Keep warm and healthy everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

_so far, we have canadians and uk-ers with cold weather.

within a week, i'll be in those numbers too.

ugh.




here's a question for all the homies that post here or lurk here:


How do you celebrate the Christmas holidays?
do you go away, have family in, do parties, get togethers with family or friends?

i'm curious.

we, for our entire married life, stay at home and don't see any relatives.
just the kids, kats and us for the holidays.

i keep reading on the cb how so many do relative events, parties or travel places in order to connect with the family.

what all do you do?

i ask because i am curious.


i must live under a rock as i have always had the holidays with those within my 4 walls.
(that's growing up and then as a married adult.)_


----------



## macraven

.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hello all!  Haven't been on much lately - I guess real life gets in the way sometimes.  Hope everyone is well.  

We've already had enough snow to last all winter - pooches love it though.  This is our back deck.







Speaking of pooches, we have a new addition to the family.  With our oldest Dawnie being 11 now, and Tanner being a year and a half, we thought Tanner really needed a playmate as Dawnie really can't play like she used to.  If anyone knows about Huskies, they play fairly rough (to some it might look like fighting) - and with Dawnie being older we didn't want her to get hurt.  So when Tanner's breeder approached us about co-owing one of her pups with her so she wouldn't have to ship him to France, we jumped at the chance. 

Zephyr has been with us just  little over a month and is fitting in quite well ... although he is a typical husky pup - into everything!! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

Ooh, a thread for the Dark Siders! 

Joining for definite! I love Universal- it has it's own magic and I hate it when people compare it to Disney. We even stayed at RPR last trip and ADORED it. I wish we had longer then one night because it was a gorgeous resort but so expensive.


----------



## macraven

_a big   to 

*SPARKLY*


our newest homie.



be sure to come back and play here again!


the darkside awaits youse._


----------



## keishashadow

bonnie i was blinded by all the white stuffbut regrouped to see the cute pooch

sparkly 'fresh meat', nwahahaha welcome to the darkside's best thread  hey to KorbensMomma too

mac i tend to hunker down over the winter.  I am drug out from under my rock Christmas though.  Mostly because i refuse to host both Thanksgiving and Christmas for extended family.  Christmas Eve I do my penance and make nice with large group of ex-in-laws to keep oldest two kids happy.  Christmas day we head to SIL's house for dinner and present exchange.  Day after Christmas, I make holiday dinner for immediate family...then I have a NYE party.


----------



## Metro West

Bonny....Zephyr is a gorgeous pup! I love Huskies but I don't think they would do too well in the Florida heat. 

Carole - Last week's episode of AHS was my favorite. Frances Conroy appeared at the Angel of Death and looked fantastic! She looks stunning in black. 

The weather has been beautiful here...highs in the lower 80s for the past few days and this weekend looks great too! No rain though but it's the dry season now until spring so not much in the way of long rain storms. I'm planning on heading to the Studios Saturday evening for the festivities (parade and concert). It should be lots of fun. 

Take care and have a great Friday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

This is what I meant when I said, typical Husky pup who gets into everything ...












Actually here is a shot of part of the family. L to R: me and the mother, Lee and Zephyr, Cecile the French translator with Zephyr's sister Breezy, Gabrielle the French lady with Zephyr's brother Zach (who is now in France) and Annette our good friend and dog breeder with the dad.  And no comments on how terrible I look please!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tanner didn't want to feel left out so asked that I post a couple of him too


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Tanner didn't want to feel left out so asked that I post a couple of him too



_if it wasn't for the nose and eyes, that baby would blend into the snow!

you are a lucky ducky, you have a beautiful new baby to love.
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> here's a question for all the homies that post here or lurk here:
> 
> 
> How do you celebrate the Christmas holidays?
> do you go away, have family in, do parties, get togethers with family or friends?
> 
> _



We stay at home and have always done so. But we do live away from family so visiting not really an option. My mum used to come the first couple of years after my dad passed away, but it gets too cold for her here in the depths of winter so she goes to my sis house.

Sometimes our Christmas dinner can be at night if DH has to work. This year he is off from the 17th till 27th  So dinner will be around 3pm.....full turkey and trimmings. I also cook a gammon joint so for the next few days we just nibble on cold cuts, smoked salmon, large shrimp, snacks, dips and treats. No real cooking for a few days. We go to a friends house on Boxing night or they come to us and again we just snack and have a few cocktails and the kids all get on great, they are teenagers too so it`s a lot of fun.

I like being home Christmas day.



Sparkly said:


> Ooh, a thread for the Dark Siders!
> 
> Joining for definite! I love Universal- it has it's own magic and I hate it when people compare it to Disney. We even stayed at RPR last trip and ADORED it. I wish we had longer then one night because it was a gorgeous resort but so expensive.



Hi Sparkly  Welcome.......definately hang around with us  


Bonny........All the dogs are gorgeous......but Tanner is amazing. He is so beautiful. You are very lucky to have such lovely animals 




Metro West said:


> Carole - Last week's episode of AHS was my favorite. Frances Conroy appeared at the Angel of Death and looked fantastic! She looks stunning in black.
> 
> The weather has been beautiful here...highs in the lower 80s for the past few days and this weekend looks great too! No rain though but it's the dry season now until spring so not much in the way of long rain storms. I'm planning on heading to the Studios Saturday evening for the festivities (parade and concert). It should be lots of fun.



Oh my goodness it`s hard to watch this series!!! We`ve just had episode 6 where we see just how much of a fruit loop Thredson really is!!!!!! I really liked his character in the beginning. Poor Lana and poor Shelley. It`s so awful. And I`m really liking and feeling so sorry for Sister Jude!!  Where is pepper????

I thought I heard Dylan McDermott`s voice at the end of this episode when the cops answered the phone in the present day scene, but his name didn`t appear but sounded so like him. I watch through fingers usually but loving it at the same time. Looking forward to Frances Conroy. But they are all fantastic in it. Lily Rabe is a riot  Loving her character too.

I`m not at all jealous of the weather you`re having   Enjoy your weekend though 



Just been out grocery shopping and finally got some Christmas stuff. Cards, wrapping paper and labels........it`s a start. Got most of DS`s presents already and Scotland is sorted. Just stuff for DH and I now, oh and one of my my friends. Will get that done next week.

It`s bitterly cold but at least it`s sunny with no snow today. One of our newspapers today had the headline "coldest week in 20 years coming"  We have that to look forward to next week!!

Quiet weekend planned. Lasagne for dinner tonight and hot hot hot curry tomorrow night


----------



## Sparkly

Beautiful dogs!

It's freezing cold and rainy here. Worst, my radiator doesn't want to know so it's like Antarctica in here! I spent most of today in bed where at least it was lovely and warm. I'm more then ready for Christmas, if only for some new surroundings and to spend the time with my family.


----------



## schumigirl

Has Tinker-Tude been back with her cranberry sauce recipe with marmalade yet?? Hope I haven`t missed it.

I have made some lovely marshmallows coated in white chocolate then rolled in dessicated coconut    They are delicious. Just trying not to eat too many 

I`m always in awe of just how much snow Bonny and Lee get.........I shiver just looking at it.

Hey Mac......Hope you and St Lawrence are doing ok 

And where is Vicki????? Miss you 

Pouring my first glass of red wine of the weekend


----------



## macraven

_thanks schumigirl, i'm on the road to recovery now.




i might have to do what the link below did.
kitties and cats are very busy during tree time.

_



http://imgur.com/a/6VJUr


----------



## keishashadow

I like that idea!  We have to put our tree up on a platform so bad dog (she who looks and acts like a tasmanian devil)  doesn't eat it....where did I go wrong

good weekend all


----------



## Lynne G

Love the dog pitures.  I had bad dogs too.  Our tree didn't have ornaments except at the very top,  as my one lab liked eating glass Xmas balls, and the tree stand is still screwed down to a large piece of wood and the tree used to be tethered to a screw in the wall, as my other lab liked to climb up inside the tree. 

Our current dog is a boxer, and is more civilized around the tree. 


Rain and cold today.  Now that I have an AP, USO keeps sending me mail.  We miss it.  And right now, sun would be nice.


----------



## macraven

_one year i had to put the christmas tree in the playpen.

one of my boys at the age of 18 months, ate a glass ornament off the tree.
xrays showed he was okay and he passed all of it without injuries.


took the kid out of the playpen and put the tree in it.

no more issues with littles getting into the tree then.


now it is just the new kitty of 3 months and the cat that get into the tree._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G


_  aboard to the darkside chat thread.
we are just like Seinfeld, we talk about nothing and everything and still know the homies here.


so glad you are here.

any dog or cat stories to share?



i prefer talking about the inlaws, but i usually do that on the CB instead.._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne G
> 
> 
> _  aboard to the darkside chat thread.
> we are just like Seinfeld, we talk about nothing and everything and still know the homies here.
> 
> 
> so glad you are here.
> 
> any dog or cat stories to share?
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer talking about the inlaws, but i usually do that on the CB instead.._





Thanks Mac.!  Glad to hear you are getting better.

My labs were great dogs.  Never needed a pillow on my lap when feeding my kids when they were babes.  Lab's big block head always under the babe.  My cat never liked indoors, loved outdoors, and left birds, insects, and rodents on the door step.  Ew!!:scared1.


----------



## minniejack

Hey all it's been awhile since I posted, busy, busy, busy
But will you all help me win an air cleaner for my office? 
please vote for a pic I just posted.  Love you all!

http://www.facebook.com/RabbitAir/app_197602066931325


----------



## macraven

_MJ, i went thu the link but don't know which picture is yours.

let us know so we can vote for youse._


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _one year i had to put the christmas tree in the playpen._
> 
> _one of my boys at the age of 18 months, ate a glass ornament off the tree._
> _xrays showed he was okay and he passed all of it without injuries._
> 
> 
> _took the kid out of the playpen and put the tree in it._
> 
> _no more issues with littles getting into the tree then._
> 
> 
> _now it is just the new kitty of 3 months and the cat that get into the tree._


 
did it make mention in the baby book?
i've yet to finish any of my kids' books, will do so when im in the nursing home to have something to do lol

tots do the weirdest stuff

one of my boys ate a penny (he said to see what it tasted like)

another one was sitting and watching the tube.  He decided to shove the wrappers from bunch of hershey kisses up his nose (so he didn't have to get up and throw them away).  Unfortunately, he inhaled.

both times ER instructed us to watch for the passings...never did find gold

velcome Lynne G!  ur kittie must've liked you a lot to bring such cool presents.  Mine would always decapitate them 1st, not sure what that meant.


----------



## macraven

_keisha, were our kids switched at birth?
sounds like you went thru similar/same issues that i did in raising boys.......



i have a baby book completed the first son.


the others, well, i did stuff lots of things in a plastic bag and also put the baby book for that kid in the bag too.


when i have time, i will complete them._


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac sent this to me.
it reflects his type of humor.
_

A wife asks her husband, "Could you please go to the store for me and get a half gallon of milk, and if they have avocados, get 6."

A short time later, her husband came home with 6 cartons of milk.

His wife asks him, "Why did you buy 6 cartons of milk?"

He replied, "They had avocados."

If you are a woman, you may need to read this again. Men will get it the first time.


----------



## minniejack

macraven said:


> _MJ, i went thu the link but don't know which picture is yours.
> 
> let us know so we can vote for youse._



I'm the hr one with the lights in front of the little house


----------



## minniejack

minniejack said:


> Hey all it's been awhile since I posted, busy, busy, busy
> But will you all help me win an air cleaner for my office?
> please vote for a pic I just posted.  Love you all!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/RabbitAir/app_197602066931325


Human Resources with Captive Critters
Picture Perfect outside--inside--critters galore (mice, dead birds, chemicals from the attached green house, bugs, mold) We hack, we cough, we sniffle, we sneeze, help us, help us win clean air please!  It has a pic of a house with Christmas lights


----------



## schumigirl

I can wander around the parks day after day for 17 days and not even a sore foot.

Today DH and I spent nearly 7 hours in a shopping mall and I ACHE from head to toe!!!!!

We had a coffee break in Starbucks for 20 minutes and lunch was just a Subway.......20 minutes again. So walking the rest of the day........I feel like  I`ve been beaten by a very large bat 

Heading for a bath and very early night.

On the plus side........all my Christmas presents are bought .........now just need to wrap them


----------



## donaldduck352

*Strangers.Been MIA for to long.Been very busy and miss ya"ll.I'll try to post as much as I can and keep up with the homies.*


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I can wander around the parks day after day for 17 days and not even a sore foot.
> 
> Today DH and I spent nearly 7 hours in a shopping mall and I ACHE from head to toe!!!!!
> 
> We had a coffee break in Starbucks for 20 minutes and lunch was just a Subway.......20 minutes again. So walking the rest of the day........I feel like I`ve been beaten by *a very large bat*
> 
> Heading for a bath and very early night.
> 
> On the plus side........all my Christmas presents are bought .........now just need to wrap them


 
this one?  jk i know how u feel, it must be the theme park endorphins that keep us ship-shape at the parks.

hey donald!

mj voting will commencegood luck

shortbread cookies have been crossed off the to-do list, at the rate i'm going the cookie tray will be lame this year.


----------



## KorbensMomma

Well I have finished the fudge & divinity and half of the shopping is done. Including new dog beds and cat toys, at least the furbabies will be happy and not wanting a gift receipt. 

And as a gift to myself I have planned a trip to the motherland in February, may try to squeeze a day at IoA but not sure, it's a short trip. Somehow in all my years I have never taken a taxi and I am flying this time so no way to get to universal. Oh well at least I have read here that there is a universal store at the airport, too bad they don't serve butterbeer.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> one of my boys ate a penny (he said to see what it tasted like)
> 
> 
> Ha! My boy put that penny up his nose to see how far it would go!  Ewww!  We didn't find it either!
> 
> Massive baking this past weekend, so I am basically done for the rest of the holiday.
> 
> Now to wrap presents and not have my very nosey DD see me.


----------



## macraven

_homies, you are making me tired just reading about how busy youse have been in the baking department..................whew


all i can say is, my tree is up.
ornaments are kind of on the tree.
i did a few and called it decorated.

kitten and cat have taken off 5 ornaments.
1 of them i can not find now.
1 was found in the liter box.

kitty Luna is almost 3 months old so i'm giving her a break on the tree climbing and hiding ornaments.

KMom, i bought some pecan divinity recently.
i always wanted to try it as it is a new thing for me.

i ate 3 pieces and one son had one piece.
put the rest in the garbage can.
it was bad stuff..............
i'm sure homemade would be much better.

Lynne G, have santa get the boy a piggy bank so he has some place to put pennies.....

Donald Duck 352, i'm glad you found your way back home here.
we were missing youse!

schumigirl, feet hurt?  you know they will feel so much better when you are at the darkside.
i need to pencil in your darkside dates so i can catch you this year.
too many years have passed where our dates just miss each other.
that makes me sad.



Keisha (aka dammit janet), i wish i lived close to you so i could pile in and eat at your house on the holidays.
i mean, you have so many at your place during the holiday/party times, you wouldn't even know i was there.

we would have fun.
we could swap stories of our boys and how we survived those years.
did i ever tell you the story of how i couldn't find my 4 y/o (at that time) and had to call the police to help find him?

he was under the couch asleep and the cops were very nice but told me not to let my boys play hide and seek anymore during their shift.
_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> this one?  jk i know how u feel, it must be the theme park endorphins that keep us ship-shape at the parks.



LOL..........I think you`re right though.....there`s something about the parks that just keeps you flying 



macraven said:


> schumigirl, feet hurt?  you know they will feel so much better when you are at the darkside.
> i need to pencil in your darkside dates so i can catch you this year.
> too many years have passed where our dates just miss each other.
> that makes me sad.



We arrive Thurs Sept 12th and leave Sat Sept 29th. I really hope our dates match up next trip......

Had a real freezing cold day today -5 with freezing fog. I didn`t go out though. Had housework day and wrapped presents.......all done now.

Glass of wine in hand.....White Christmas Yankee Candle burning........laptop open and so cosy in here. 

Working tomorrow, just helping my friend out again, only till 2pm.

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Keisha (aka dammit janet), i wish i lived close to you so i could pile in and eat at your house on the holidays._
> _i mean, you have so many at your place during the holiday/party times, you wouldn't even know i was there._
> 
> _we would have fun._
> _we could swap stories of our boys and how we survived those years._
> _did i ever tell you the story of how i couldn't find my 4 y/o (at that time) and had to call the police to help find him?_
> 
> _he was under the couch asleep and the cops were very nice but told me not to let my boys play hide and seek anymore during their shift._


 

how'd u get my aka past the censors?now i'll be humming the time warp song instead of Xmas carols while i try to get some presents wrapped later.

carole i'm obsessed with yankee candles.  DH decided he wanted to start collecting the boney bunch accessories.  Sounded good to me until we ordered and picked them up at the store...they're huge!

lynneG (can we go with LG?)  hmmm, there's a pot of pennies somewhere

KorbensMomma (aka Kmom)

going to pick up jr from college for winter break tomorrow afternoon

We have tickets to TSO (trans siberian orchestra) on Sunday evening.   More date nights this year than the last 5 thrown together...i almost feel grown-up...nwa

ps yinz guys can call me anything u want.  KS, janet, whatever...i've have 3 sons, i've been called lots of names.


----------



## KorbensMomma

Oh my gosh I feel all warm and fuzzy, I have a nickname, its like I have been accepted by the gang 

I really wish I was going to see TSO, but I am going on some crazy winery tour tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

KorbensMomma said:


> Oh my gosh I feel all warm and fuzzy, I have a nickname, its like I have been accepted by the gang
> 
> I really wish I was going to see TSO, but I am going on some crazy winery tour tomorrow.



_all homies here need a nickname.......
it means you are special.


now to think of one for Lynne G...........
think i'll have to wait until she says something i can pick up on...._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I liked the boney bunch stuff too but yep we could never had gotten them back home in one piece. I`ve been quite lucky getting most things home from YC that we have bought over there.
> 
> Thing is it`s massively cheaper for us to get Yankee Candles in the States....well most things really.......but I bring home a lot of candles and accessories......DH just shakes his head when I end up back in the store again. We got on first name terms with the staff in the Millenia Mall store  But a lot of the stuff they have we can`t get in the UK.....so I have to really......don`t I
> 
> 9 more sleeps till Christmas  DH starts his 10 day break tomorrow morning. Christmas celebrations can begin
> 
> Hope everyones doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can`t believe the terrible tragedy in Connecticut. Absolutely heartbreaking.
> 
> Those poor little angels and their brave teachers. I pray for everyone involved.


----------



## keishashadow

it difficult to even think about the events

saw the hobbit, thought it very good, but admit to being big LOTR fan.


----------



## macraven

_are you kidding that it's 9 more sleeps to christmas??
i thought it was still 2 weeks away........



i need to buy a calendar.



but on the other hand, not until it hits the 24th will i be out to shop.


_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _are you kidding that it's 9 more sleeps to christmas??
> i thought it was still 2 weeks away........
> 
> 
> _



lol........definately 9 more sleeps..........

I have a little wooden countdown that I change every day and Tom even looked twice at it today. He thought, like you it was 2 weeks away 

He has been really busy at work last few days so I can see where he`s lost the days.

Hope things good with you mac 

I`m very smug now my present shopping is all done, cards all done and presents wrapped. My friend threw a cushion at me when I told her yesterday I was done 

She hasn`t started yet either.


----------



## macraven

_don't worry, i won't throw a cushion at youse.


besides, it would only land in the yard next to mine....._


----------



## Lynne G

Great, a nickname!  LG is good.  

Just chillin' right now.  Kids are old enough to understand the shooting in CT.  It almost made me cry when my teen said was sure they would practice the school's emergency plan tomorrow and reassured his younger sibling that a police officer is always in her school.  So sad for those lost.


On the happy side, I love Yankee candles.  Have the Christmas Cookie scent lit right now.  

Hope y'all are having a good night or had one.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mad Hattered

keishashadow said:


> saw the hobbit, thought it very good, but admit to being big LOTR fan.



Did you see it in HFR?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _don't worry, i won't throw a cushion at youse.
> 
> 
> besides, it would only land in the yard next to mine....._



LOL.........(8 sleeps now) 




Lynne G said:


> On the happy side, I love Yankee candles.  Have the Christmas Cookie scent lit right now.



I bought the large jar of Christmas Cookie today and Cherries on Snow.....but White Christmas is my favourite. 

I like to alternate after 2 nights to keep fragrances strong.



This time next week it`ll be Xmas Eve.......not sure what to do about food. We usually have friends over but they are going to Orlando for 3 weeks. We have been invited out but DH and even DS fancies staying in, so do I to be honest. So very quiet Christmas Eve we have decided.

So it`s either cold buffet for 3.......or chinese takeout????? 

Christmas DVD`s will be on.........Christmas Vacation.......Scrooged and the Alistair Sim black and white version of A Christmas Carol. The rest of the Xmas movies like Home Alone, White Christmas, Muppet Xmas Movie and all the others we watch leading up to Christmas.

What do you all do on Christmas Eve......anything special......quiet time.......or big party????


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> LOL.........(8 sleeps now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all do on Christmas Eve......anything special......quiet time.......or big party????



_i christmas shop until about 7:00 pm..................hey, when the sons don't give me a list until the last minute, i have to shop on the 24th usually.
order a pizza and call that dinner.

when christmas eve falls on a work day, Mr Mac works that day and gets home around 6:20 pm.  a few years he has been able to make it home around 5ish, but he still has pretty much a full day at work.

we have never had family near by so all of our holidays have been spent with those within our 4 walls.
no holiday dinners, gift exchanges, parties with relatives, etc
it was the same way growing up as a kid so i thought all families handled holidays that way until i was much older.


_


----------



## marciemi

Hey Mac - sent you out my annual Christmas card and had it returned to me for the first time.  If you want one of the elegant cards  please PM me your new address!


----------



## macraven

_marcie, i never moved.............still here going on 28 years...

i'll pm you my same address.
_


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Did you see it in HFR?


 
we just went with digital this time.  Our local cinemark had 3 different 3D versions showing plus the basic we saw.   DH's eyes have been bugging him and he didn't want to put in his contacts.  Okay by me since the price difference paid for a tub of popcorn and a drink

i keep forgetting to switch out the thanksgiving candle for the same YC pine one i've been working for several years like to pretend we have a real tree.

The concert was a lot of fun, except for the small $9 draft beers ow!


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> we just went with digital this time.  Our local cinemark had 3 different 3D versions showing plus the basic we saw.   DH's eyes have been bugging him and he didn't want to put in his contacts.  Okay by me since the price difference paid for a tub of popcorn and a drink
> 
> i keep forgetting to switch out the thanksgiving candle for the same YC pine one i've been working for several years like to pretend we have a real tree.
> 
> The concert was a lot of fun, except for the small $9 draft beers ow!



I liked The Hobbit as well.  Saw it in digital with my son who had already seen it in 3D and felt that it really distracted from the movie.  He liked the normal digital movie better.


----------



## RAPstar

Why, hello everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Why, hello everyone!



  Hello stranger..........How ya doing???

Wondering when you`d check in.......hope things are good 


Finished helping my friend out by working for her 2 days a week today........time to start Christmas celebrations 

Having a cocktail night on Saturday night........4 couples and we all make 2 cocktails each.......looking forward to it 

Caught up with last 2 episodes of AHS last night. Wow.......but a bit weird at the same time. Loved Frances Conroy in it. 

5 more sleeps..............


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Caught up with last 2 episodes of AHS last night. Wow.......but a bit weird at the same time. Loved Frances Conroy in it.


 She pops in for a cameo appearance on the final episode of 2012 called "The Coat Hanger". Lana and Kit were great in this episode but all is not well. Can't wait for the next new show on January 2, 2013.

BTW Carole...I'm probably going to have some new restaurants to recommend to you on your next visit. I go out with a group of friends from work once a month and we always try new restaurants (at least to me) and so far...not a bad experience. We're hitting an Italian place in Maitland in January so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Hello stranger..........How ya doing???
> 
> Wondering when you`d check in.......hope things are good
> 
> 
> Finished helping my friend out by working for her 2 days a week today........time to start Christmas celebrations
> 
> Having a cocktail night on Saturday night........4 couples and we all make 2 cocktails each.......looking forward to it
> 
> Caught up with last 2 episodes of AHS last night. Wow.......but a bit weird at the same time. Loved Frances Conroy in it.
> 
> 5 more sleeps..............



Been a long 2012, but things are looking up.


----------



## keishashadow

oh snow

i see andy has a shiney new ticker

back to baking

and sampling


----------



## macraven

_good friday evening homies.........!!

i need to read back to see what i have missed.


been tied up with parental units and other things.



i see *Andy* has returned.
You need a note from mom for your tardiness.........



i need to move near *dammit janet/keisha*.
she cooks 
she bakes

just sayin..........


wondering if *Carole/schumigirl* has opened that wine bottle yet......._


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> oh snow
> 
> i see andy has a shiney new ticker
> 
> back to baking
> 
> and sampling





macraven said:


> _good friday evening homies.........!!
> 
> i need to read back to see what i have missed.
> 
> 
> been tied up with parental units and other things.
> 
> 
> 
> i see *Andy* has returned.
> You need a note from mom for your tardiness.........
> 
> 
> 
> i need to move near *dammit janet/keisha*.
> she cooks
> she bakes
> 
> just sayin..........
> 
> 
> wondering if *Carole/schumigirl* has opened that wine bottle yet......._



Hey y'all! Yes, I'm doing an exceedingly last minute trip next month (I literally booked it this week, lol). But I need a nice break. I'm now doing data entry for BoA and its surprisingly hectic, lol. Miss you both!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> She pops in for a cameo appearance on the final episode of 2012 called "The Coat Hanger". Lana and Kit were great in this episode but all is not well. Can't wait for the next new show on January 2, 2013.
> 
> BTW Carole...I'm probably going to have some new restaurants to recommend to you on your next visit. I go out with a group of friends from work once a month and we always try new restaurants (at least to me) and so far...not a bad experience. We're hitting an Italian place in Maitland in January so I'll let you know how it goes.




An episode entitled The Coat Hanger........that doesn`t sound like a fun episode  Yep can`t wait till it comes back.

And looking forward to your recommendations.......you haven`t let us down yet with your choices 




macraven said:


> _
> 
> wondering if *Carole/schumigirl* has opened that wine bottle yet......._



LOL........I think when you posted that DH and had already shared a rather lovely Australian Chardonnay  It was very drinkable too.

Cocktail night tonight......been cooking up a storm today. Just loads of snack type finger foods........but took ages to do everything. Made some very creamy jalapeno coleslaw.......I keep sampling it........I had to wrap it up and pop it in the back of the fridge or there would be none left 

Only need a few bits tomorrow and Christmas is covered. Try not to go out Christmas Eve if we can help it. Decided on Chinese Takeout for monday.

Hope everyones doing ok


----------



## Lynne G

Wind blown down the street today.  Winter has arrived.  


Pizza for us on Monday.  Not cooking!  

Hope all are having a great Saturday.  I would say I can't believe it is the week-end before Christmas, but it took me almost double my normal time to get home from work.  All those shoppers are out! 

Now to bake some more, well some sweets for tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Hey y'all! Yes, I'm doing an exceedingly last minute trip next month (I literally booked it this week, lol). But I need a nice break. I'm now doing data entry for BoA and its surprisingly hectic, lol. Miss you both!


 
 I shall think of you when i make my next CC payment lol

i gotta cold, brain fried from so much tv but have discovered i do enjoy big bang theory.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  

Just doing a quick pop in to wish everyone a wonderful holiday!  We just got to Orlando this afternoon and going to bed early so we can get up bright and early for Animal Kingdom!

Hope everyone is well and guess what.....the world didn't end after all!  Go figure....


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## schumigirl

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas day tomorrow and Father Christmas is very kind to you.

Merry Christmas everyone xx

Off to watch Christmas Vacation.......gotta love Clarke Griswold


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas day tomorrow and Father Christmas is very kind to you.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone xx





_Ditto.....
Merry Christmas Homies!



will be back later.
did my shopping and about done, all within 90 minutes.


off to the parental units for a few hours.



Dominos pizza place is open until 11:00 tonight.
good.
that will be dinner tonight.

burger king tomorrow._


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Lynne G

A joyful Christmas Eve to all.  


Yep, pizza for us too.  

Little one can't stop bouncing.   Even the dog needed dinner early, too excited too I guess. 

Parental unit is to be visited soon.  Stay too long and you are put to work.  

So looking forward to a late wake up.  Kids are getting old enough to not want to rush to open.  One nice thing about teens.

Already talking about this coming summer's vacation.  Kids see the West coast next year, as if it is a given that is where we will vacation. Ah to be young!


----------



## ky07

Good morning and Merry Christmas homies

Hope you all have a great and blessed day


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas, friends.  Here's to a day full of family, friends and fun!


----------



## Bluer101

Just dropping in to wish all my homies a Merry Xmas. Hope everyone enjoys time with their families and gets what they want.


----------



## marciemi

Everyone have a great holiday!  Got your card yesterday Mac, and it wasn't even late like it said it was!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Everyone have a great holiday!  Got your card yesterday Mac, and it wasn't even late like it said it was!



_that's such a beautiful kitty i had to repost it!!

i'm glad you got the card on time.
i am thinking that the mailman must have walked pretty fast to get it there to youse......_


----------



## macraven

_Homies, i hope at this time of the evening you are all enjoying your special gifts and family time this Christmas!

wish all of you the best holiday of your life happened today.



my living room has been cleaned up from the day earlier and now i'm ready to dis............



trying to decide if the tree comes down tomorrow or wait for the weekend.
i know.
big decision here......._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Wishing everyone Happy Holidays and a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Metro West

I hope everyone had a safe holiday...I'm back at work for today through Friday then off the weekend and Monday & Tuesday. 

The tourists should be out in full force by the time I leave this afternoon.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I hope everyone had a safe holiday...I'm back at work for today through Friday then off the weekend and Monday & Tuesday.
> 
> The tourists should be out in full force by the time I leave this afternoon.



_don't you love 4 day weekends!!

of course it will happen during tourist time ..........but you'll still enjoy time off work

_


----------



## macraven

_i really truly love it when the homies come back home for the holidays.


so good to hear from all of youse!



hope all had a wonderful, calorie free, fight free, holiday!


_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> hope all had a wonderful, calorie free, fight free, holiday!
> 
> 
> _



 Well..........not sure about calorie free but everything else was as it should be. Spoke to all my family over the day and felt a little homesick as they were altogether and I`m over 4 hours away. But I`m lucky 

Had a really lovely relaxing Christmas day, Just DH DS and me. Ate too much and watched too much tv. Actually Christmas tv was mostly junk so watched some dvd`s and re runs of two and a half men......very Christmassy!!!! Turkey was just perfect though 

DS was staying in last night so it was just nice.

Today been much the same. 

Hope everyone had a lovely day


----------



## macraven

_just wondering if schumigirl has polished off that bottle of wine yet..........





oh, on our local news today, chicago has new fees that start on January 1st.

meter parking in the city will be $6.50 per hour.


i read threads on the darkside that newbies complain about parking fees of $17 per night for the onsite hotels.

they don't realize that is not an expensive parking fee.


park in downtown chicago and expect to pay a lot.
i went to Mr. Mac's company Christmas party two fridays back and it was $40 to park for 3 hours at the hotel. 
and that was a discounted rate........


i can remember when downtown chgo meter parking was only $2.50 an hour.
now it is the highest rate in the country as of January 1st.
$6.50 per hour is a lot._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _just wondering if schumigirl has polished off that bottle of wine yet..........
> 
> _




Long gone.....lol.   Fruit juice last night.....Dh back at work today. Only for 4 then off again. We`re not big new year people so not got any plans for new years eve. 

Laundry, ironing and bathrooms are on my list to do today 

Plan some laptop time later though


----------



## macraven

_schumigirl has a hot nye's night planned...............

she is just shy in telling us about it.



i'm betting she is gonna kill a box of chocolates that night......_


----------



## marciemi

Hm, I just had to go to downtown Indy and it cost me $2.25 total to park for two hours. Think you're getting ripped off.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hm, I just had to go to downtown Indy and it cost me $2.25 total to park for two hours. Think you're getting ripped off.





_tell me about it marcie...................


Indy is a lot cheaper than chgo.




I would move to where you are in a minute.
no doubts about that._


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone is well and keeping warm


----------



## macraven

_hi St Lawrence    


i'm staying warm.

i'm off shoveling snow duty now.


hope you are doing good.
have you completely recovered from the heart attack?
take it easy and don't shovel any snow.
let your boys do it this year..._


----------



## keishashadow

snowed in here watching star wars marathon on spike and drinking hot tea & munching on cookies.  I took down many of the indoor decorations yesterday, but would love to leave the tree up year round

anybody else dig around on the new version of disney website?


----------



## macraven

_i'm waiting for the kinks to be worked out on the motherland website before i book there.

unless i get a pin that is._


----------



## schumigirl

Ello all 

I know I shouldn`t complain.....but I will, and probably regret it in Jan/Feb when snow and ice cause us problems...............

but.....this has been the least Christmassy weather ever. It is so mild.....warmish even some nights. Had to open our windows last few nights......positively tropical (well not quite) but certainly not cold.

Had lots of rain, but never known December to be so mild.

Moan over 

Bit bored tonight again. DH is working, DS is out and TV is rubbish. I`m watching Ghost....but don`t watch the ending as it`s too sad  Like Keisha I`m having hot Tea and some homemade shortbread....yum. 


104 days till NY
258 days till Orlando

Not that I`m counting 

Hope everyones having a good weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Morning all.........2nd last day of 2012.

Quite fancy watching the new movie about the Tsunami called The Impossible with Ewan McGregor. Anyone seen it? 

I don`t go to the cinema though. I`m very intolerant of the noises of others around me in cinemas....so DH has banned me from ever going back.

I`m usually very tolerant and I think quite a nice person.....but the incessant paper rustling, chewing, slurping, whispering loudly, wriggling, texting and peoples inability to not tell everyone the next bit coming up.......well it just irritates me a smidge   I`m not like that anywhere else though 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Morning all.........2nd last day of 2012.
> 
> Quite fancy watching the new movie about the Tsunami called The Impossible with Ewan McGregor. Anyone seen it?
> 
> I don`t go to the cinema though. I`m very intolerant of the noises of others around me in cinemas....so DH has banned me from ever going back.
> 
> I`m usually very tolerant and I think quite a nice person.....but the incessant paper rustling, chewing, slurping, whispering loudly, wriggling, texting and peoples inability to not tell everyone the next bit coming up.......well it just irritates me a smidge   I`m not like that anywhere else though
> 
> Have a good Sunday


 Hey Carole....I haven't seen the movie you're talking about. I feel the same way about going to the movies. It always seems like no one knows how to behave. I'd rather watch it on PPV at home rather than spend two hours listening to others who have no consideration for those around them. 

It's cold this morning here in sunny Orlando. The website says 42 degrees! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. 

It is supposed to warm up tomorrow but today is definitely chilly.


----------



## macraven

_*Metro*, I'll trade my 24 for your 42..............._


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _*Metro*, I'll trade my 24 for your 42..............._


 No thanks...it's a balmy 56 now.


----------



## Lynne G

Relaxing after the day before driving my DM's car that gets no traction in the snow.  Almost slid into a busy intersection, and how I stopped don't know.  DM doesn't know how white knucked I was.  I hate ice.


Anyway, by later in the day, roads are generally clear.  

Now enjoying some wine received as a gift.  Nice white.

Cannot believe tomorrow night will be waiting for midnight.  Wow has the year flown by.

Evening homies.


----------



## macraven

_i believe what *G-Girl* said.
driving on ice sucks.

you hit a patch of ice and the car goes in the direction it wants to.
braking doesn't save youse.



hoping that the wine you  are drinking helps you forget about that intersection today.



2012.
glad to see it leave.



hoping 2013 will be a level better.



i celebrate that stroke of midnight with the tv......and the dis.
_


----------



## Metro West

Well...the blimp just made a pass over my house! It's here for tomorrow's Capital One Bowl which I always watch. The weather should be great!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Well...the blimp just made a pass over my house! It's here for tomorrow's Capital One Bowl which I always watch. The weather should be great!



Well...........there's  a sentence you don't read every day.........a blimp!!! Lol

Just popping on to wish everyone a happy new year......or as we say in Scotland........Happy Hogmanay......hope it's a guid yin.

All the best to everyone  and hope 2013 is everything you hope it to be


----------



## Lynne G

Happy New Year to everyone!  That Artic air has set in, but it will be January! 

And I don't think I could say a blimp ever passed over my house.  What a sight that must have been.

Snuggled with the dog watching some corney TV with the kids and a sleeping DH.  

The best for all in 2013!!!


----------



## macraven

_no blimps where i am but i do feel like a blimp right now.........





like *GGirl* said, best of 2013 to all!


since my 2012 sucked big time, anything will be better starting tomorrow.._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> no blimps where i am but i do feel like a blimp right now.........
> 
> like GGirl said, best of 2013 to all!
> 
> since my 2012 sucked big time, anything will be better starting tomorrow..



I know how you feel Mac cause 2013 has to be better for me than 2012 was


----------



## ky07

Happy new year homies


----------



## macraven

_in case i don't make it back here at midnight


Happy New Year Homies...........!!!! 



_


----------



## Bluer101

Happy new year from the east coast.


----------



## Metro West

Happy New Year all!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Love and hugs to all the Dark Sider Homies! Hoping this new year finds everyone filled with love, health and happiness!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy New Years





macraven said:


> _i'm waiting for the kinks to be worked out on the motherland website before i book there._
> 
> _unless i get a pin that is._


 
they still have those?  someday my pin will come



Metro West said:


> Well...the blimp just made a pass over my house! It's here for tomorrow's Capital One Bowl which I always watch. The weather should be great!


 
we get our share of blimps floating about here for various sporting events.  When they have the US Open nearby it's rather creepy seeing it hover overhead for a week.  

FSU, now waiting for the big one next monday

Go Irish


----------



## Mad Hattered

A belated Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone ! I have been very busy and have not been around in a VERY LONG time ! I am just checking in to say HI ... Been working a full time job and now I am back in college . I can honestly say I have no time for anything fun or exciting right now but was on the DIS to look for some DVC points to rent and maybe some ideas for a trip to WDW in Nov for my sisters 30th B Day ! We are thinking way ahead LOL !! Hope everyone here is well ! Have to go do HW and get work done for my job ! Hope to be around more soon ! 


Happy New Year to all !!


----------



## macraven

_hey homie *coastermom*, long time, no see.

glad you stopped in to share how 2013 has started for you!



good luck in college and hope you do fine in it.


are you going for a teaching degree?
i think you were working as a teacher aide at one point.
if i'm wrong, correct me on that.


when you have finished your homework in the evening, stop on by again.
we always miss homies when they are not around!_


----------



## keishashadow

it's been very quiet here lately...are we in time-out? _ _

not any specific  but i'm in sticker shock as to pricing out the disney hotels for early June.  Rack for values was over $155 a night rack, with best rate with new promo $120...moderates well over $200 a night!  Might be sticker shock since i haven't actually booked disney via CRO for a few years but the next time somebody complains about the prices of Universal onsite hotels they certainly need to take those figures for non-deluxe properties into comparision imo.

ok off soapbox, have a great weekend all...i'm off to get a tooth that broke off yanked.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say Happy New Year everyone!    Haven't been on as much as I would like lately - just busy with life.

Yesterday we were out at Tanner and Zephyr's breeder's place and went for a spin on the Sled which was an absolute blast.














keishashadow said:


> i'm in sticker shock as to pricing out the disney hotels for early June.  Rack for values was over $155 a night rack, with best rate with new promo $120...moderates well over $200 a night!


When are you going and where are you looking to stay??

I'm starting to keep my eyes open for our upcoming May trip


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the snow pictures bonlee..............i think....


looking at the bright side, you have all that snow and i don't so all is still fine in the world.


how much of that white stuff do you usually get?
any certain months where you have more falling?

jan and feb is when we get hit the hardest in my region._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> it's been very quiet here lately...are we in time-out? _ _
> 
> not any specific  but i'm in sticker shock as to pricing out the disney hotels for early June.  Rack for values was over $155 a night rack, with best rate with new promo $120...moderates well over $200 a night!  Might be sticker shock since i haven't actually booked disney via CRO for a few years but the next time somebody complains about the prices of Universal onsite hotels they certainly need to take those figures for non-deluxe properties into comparision imo.
> 
> ok off soapbox, have a great weekend all...i'm off to get a tooth that broke off yanked.



_hope they fix that broken tooth for free.
you already have the pain of the tooth removal and fixing youse up, you don't
need the double whammy and have the pain hit your check book also.


yea, i looked at the motherland rates for june and the end of sept/first part of october for the portion of my vacation prior to the darkside.
i'm sure rooms will fill up even at the escalated prices.

for october, i already have 10 nights at rph to start once i check out of the motherland.



i hate paying $155 a night for a value when i can get the rph at $144.  kwim?

crossing my fingers that i get a pin this year.
if that happens, everything will fall into place.


keisha, can you book dvc for june?
or have you already allocated those points for another trip?_


----------



## marciemi

In beautiful Ft. Lauderdale heading out on the Carnival Freedom tomorrow!  Bon Voyage!!!


----------



## reelmom

Hope you don't mind a new face around here. Stayed onsite this past June and fell in love with Universal.  We are going back this June and cannot wait. I thought It would be fun to hang out with everybody who helped so much on our last trip.


----------



## Metro West

reelmom said:


> Hope you don't mind a new face around here. Stayed onsite this past June and fell in love with Universal.  We are going back this June and cannot wait. I thought It would be fun to hang out with everybody who helped so much on our last trip.


 Welcome!


----------



## macraven

reelmom said:


> Hope you don't mind a new face around here. Stayed onsite this past June and fell in love with Universal.  We are going back this June and cannot wait. I thought It would be fun to hang out with everybody who helped so much on our last trip.



_everyone is welcome here to visit and talk.
a new face is always encouraged.


i hope you are able to stay onsite and enjoy the total ambiance that universal has to offer.

maybe you will be able to catch the new ride, Transformers.
no one knows when that ride will be up and running but crossing my fingers you get lucky and your family will be able to enjoy that new ride!_


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> In beautiful Ft. Lauderdale heading out on the Carnival Freedom tomorrow!  Bon Voyage!!!



_and who is at home taking care of the kitties................





have fun and return home with a tan Marcie!_


----------



## reelmom

We are staying onsite. Not sure which hotel, waiting for AP rates to be released. We are only planning on 3 nights onsite and then the rest of the trip offsite. We are taking my niece, nephew, and my Mom so we have to get 2 rooms. It gets expensive.  We have AP's but bought them the 2 days/1 day free tickets. We are also doing Blue Man Group. We are doing SeaWorld too. Haven't decided where to stay for that portion of the trip.


----------



## macraven

_check the ap site and BMG for specials.
i bought tickets with the AP discount once that i found on their/BMG, website._


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just popping in to say Happy New Year everyone! Haven't been on as much as I would like lately - just busy with life.
> 
> Yesterday we were out at Tanner and Zephyr's breeder's place and went for a spin on the Sled which was an absolute blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going and where are you looking to stay??
> 
> I'm starting to keep my eyes open for our upcoming May trip


 
I booked air on SWA 6/9 for 5 nights.  Wanted to avoid renting a car this time and use ME to make it a budget trip.

ps mush, that looks like so much fun!  



marciemi said:


> In beautiful Ft. Lauderdale heading out on the Carnival Freedom tomorrow! Bon Voyage!!!


 
enjoy, we'll be right behind u on Saturday



reelmom said:


> Hope you don't mind a new face around here. Stayed onsite this past June and fell in love with Universal. We are going back this June and cannot wait. I thought It would be fun to hang out with everybody who helped so much on our last trip.


 
anybody who has Stitch (and kiddos) in their avatar is good people

mac the trip is rather last minute (in DVC speak).  I was on the phone with member services to borrow points from next yearto make a reservation @ BWV and it disappeared. Not interested in using points for OKW or SSR.  Will keep checking though to see if something opens up but doubtful.  I enjoy the values, just not the current pricing.


----------



## keishashadow

reelmom said:


> We are staying onsite. Not sure which hotel, waiting for AP rates to be released. We are only planning on 3 nights onsite and then the rest of the trip offsite. We are taking my niece, nephew, and my Mom so we have to get 2 rooms. It gets expensive. We have AP's but bought them the 2 days/1 day free tickets. We are also doing Blue Man Group. We are doing SeaWorld too. Haven't decided where to stay for that portion of the trip.


maybe a 2 br would work  you can find some great rates at sheraton vistana and villages see dreams unlimited or spg site


----------



## macraven

_can you believe it?

we were at 44 degrees today.
friday we are predicted to hit mid 50's



it's a heat wave i tell ya!



but knowing how the temps are where i live, we could get hit with cold and snow the next week......_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _can you believe it?
> 
> we were at 44 degrees today.
> friday we are predicted to hit mid 50's
> 
> 
> 
> it's a heat wave i tell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> but knowing how the temps are where i live, we could get hit with cold and snow the next week......_



Us too!  50 degrees today.  Rain on the way home though.  February most likely will be colder.  

Told DH about a get away for both of us later this year, and the guy who never likes to vacation says we can do one this spring too.  He must be getting old!


----------



## macraven

_have him put it in writing and have it notarized.


put a clause in that if he breaks that committment, you get a big rock.




2 trips might be cheaper......._


----------



## reelmom

It is currently 63 degrees in Georgia at 9:00 pm and I am loving it. It is supposed to hit 75 this weekend.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Howdy homies..*


----------



## keishashadow

yo ho donald

mac don't retire that shovel just yet  Supposed to hit low 60's here this weekend...

it'll be 83 degrees in FLL


----------



## donaldduck352

*We hit 85 today,some winter.Like I'm complaining tho!!*


----------



## macraven

_drink a beer, crank up the ac and put on a pair of shorts............





i did the shorts but had the heat up to 76 in the house today._


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _drink a beer, crank up the ac and put on a pair of shorts............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did the shorts but had the heat up to 76 in the house today._



 *Been there,doing that!!!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Can you believe its been over a week since I did any changes to my upcoming trip? I'm still in shock myself. Maybe cause its so last minute? IDK. I have all my ADR's set, and they're all new places (though I'm hopefully making a return trip to Tchoup Chop on the one day I do Universal). I just wish it would get here already. And is it weird I'm actually looking forward to the challenge of doing most of US/IOA in one day? It'll feel weird after several trips of multiple days of Universal.....and being there without HHN, lol.


----------



## macraven

_the day is still young Andy, you have time to make changes to your schedule!


love the new avatar pic...._


----------



## reelmom

I am so excited!  I just booked Royal Pacific for our June trip.  I was shocked that the AP rates were already listed.  As of now, we will be there June 1- June 7.  We are planning on staying through the 9th but the rates were only listed through the 7th.  I will call and modify when the other dates are released.


----------



## keishashadow

catch y'all in a week or so

be good, if you can't be good, be careful


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> catch y'all in a week or so
> 
> be good, if you can't be good, be careful




Need to read back to see where you`re going (don`t know where I`ve been recently)........but have a great time 

I have a lot of catching up to do.  


Just out of the hairdresser......so I`m all newly blonde and shiny 

Been really mild so far this year, but we supposed to be getting a change after the weekend.........hopefully no snow, but colder....much colder.

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> catch y'all in a week or so
> 
> be good, if you can't be good, be careful





_this will be very difficult, but i will try............._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Need to read back to see where you`re going (don`t know where I`ve been recently)........but have a great time
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> 
> Just out of the hairdresser......so I`m all newly blonde and shiny
> 
> Been really mild so far this year, but we supposed to be getting a change after the weekend.........hopefully no snow, but colder....much colder.
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing good





_she is going south as in Orlando.........but the motherland



oh, you're a shiny blonde today.
do you think Mr Schumigirl will recognize youse?


enjoy the nice mild weather.
you know it's gonna change and become nasty sooner or later..._


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _she is going south as in Orlando.........but the motherland
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you're a shiny blonde today.
> do you think Mr Schumigirl will recognize youse?
> 
> 
> enjoy the nice mild weather.
> you know it's gonna change and become nasty sooner or later..._



Wow.....didn`t know she was going already!!! I`m very jealous......would give a  lot to be in Orlando now  

As for the blonde.......well......been going darker for a few months.......didn`t like it so the blonde is back 

He came to pick me up and was pleased.....very pleased. He hadn`t really liked the darker me, but would never have said anything.

Snow is predicted Monday 

Must get Royal Pacific booked soon for September. Not sure why we haven`t done it yet as we usually book it as soon as we have the flights sorted....will get it booked next week when DH is off 

Enjoy rest of your weekend Homies


----------



## macraven

_blondes have more fun Carole......._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _blondes have more fun Carole......._



We sure do my friend 

Although it`s Saturday night......just after 9.......I`m in my pajamas drinking a Hot Chocolate..........That`s the high life for you......lol


----------



## schumigirl

We have snow.

Not a lot at moment but enough to make roads bad, and it`s getting heavy again now. 

We were supposed to be going out for dinner as it`s my lovely DS`s 19th birthday today   Where does the time go 

Anyway roads are too icy so we just got chinese takeout instead  It was delicious.

New York plans are under way. We are trying to decide which show we want to see. I`m torn between Wicked, The Lion King or Mamma Mia and my niece fancies something else. Decisions! 

We also fancy a Hudson dinner cruise, and pray it doesn`t rain!! 

Getting very excited about the NY trip now. Seeing my relatives too will be fantastic as it`s been so long.

Anyhoo hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## Lynne G

Hello from foggyville!  I have not seen such heavy fog as we had yesterday and this morning.  Couldn't even see the car in the driveway.  Ugh, and I had to drive almost 3hrs Sat. Night and I could not see for more an 100 or so feet.  Was not fun in the dark fog.  

Yesterday, my DD had 3hrs of soccer outside.  Her coach said we looked like an English premiere league in the foggy field.  Yeah, nothing like outdoor January soccer.  


Hope all are well.  We miss the Florida sunshine.


----------



## macraven

_hello froggy...........
(much cuter than saying ello foggy.....)
 
i dread driving in the fog, it's so yucky....


i'm back home for a tad and have had a busy day.
(it's not over yet)

up around 4ish this morning as a parental unit had an ambulance ride to the hospital.

there is always something going on each day with me.
i gotta learn a better way to use my Ipad.
better yet, i need to keep it charged.


can't believe that january is about halfway through now.
i was just saying back in december, i will start the diet january 1st....._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> We have snow.
> 
> Not a lot at moment but enough to make roads bad, and it`s getting heavy again now.
> 
> We were supposed to be going out for dinner as it`s my lovely DS`s 19th birthday today   Where does the time go
> 
> Anyway roads are too icy so we just got chinese takeout instead  It was delicious.
> 
> New York plans are under way. We are trying to decide which show we want to see. I`m torn between Wicked, The Lion King or Mamma Mia and my niece fancies something else. Decisions!
> 
> We also fancy a Hudson dinner cruise, and pray it doesn`t rain!!
> 
> Getting very excited about the NY trip now. Seeing my relatives too will be fantastic as it`s been so long.
> 
> Anyhoo hope everyone`s doing ok







_Happy Bday to Kyle  !!!_


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey there!

Just doing a quick pop in....

Hope everyone is having a good 2013 since 2012 stunk....


----------



## reelmom

macraven said:


> _hello froggy...........
> (much cuter than saying ello foggy.....)
> 
> i dread driving in the fog, it's so yucky....
> 
> 
> i'm back home for a tad and have had a busy day.
> (it's not over yet)
> 
> *up around 4ish this morning as a parental unit had an ambulance ride to the hospital.*
> 
> there is always something going on each day with me.
> i gotta learn a better way to use my Ipad.
> better yet, i need to keep it charged.
> 
> 
> can't believe that january is about halfway through now.
> i was just saying back in december, i will start the diet january 1st....._



Oh no!  I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, hope the ambulance ride results in an ok parental unit.  That is scary.

Now the cold rain has set in.  Already thinking about heading to where it is warm!  


Night all


----------



## macraven

_nay, parental unit not doing so hot.

thank you for your kind thoughts._


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Not a good day here cause DW has to stay home with her mother cause she had surgery the other day and then she found out that her boss the head custodian at the school she works at passed away last night and she is taking it pretty hard


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We were supposed to be going out for dinner as it`s my lovely DS`s 19th birthday today   Where does the time go


 WOO HOO! Happy Birthday Kyle!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _nay, parental unit not doing so hot.
> 
> thank you for your kind thoughts._



 I hope you get good news. You know they are in my prayers too.
I did send you an email yesterday, but it has bounced back to me for some reason. I hope you got it all the same. Been having issues with provider recently!! Thinking of you. 



ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Not a good day here cause DW has to stay home with her mother cause she had surgery the other day and then she found out that her boss the head custodian at the school she works at passed away last night and she is taking it pretty hard



Aww she must be so upset. Between her mother and her boss. I hope she is ok  



Metro West said:


> WOO HOO! Happy Birthday Kyle!



Thanks Todd  My little guy is all grown up......well not so little anymore.......

AHS is still a treat to watch, Disappointed about Dr Arden and Sister Mary Eunice  We have the Spilt Milk episode recorded still to watch. I don`t watch alone 

At work again tomorrow then quiet weekend planned as weather supposed to be just awful. Too cold for me -2 tonight!!


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all,

-8 for us this morning.....it was cold. Weather is predicting blizzards tomorrow.......hope it misses us.

Bet Keisha is having nicer weather 

Quiet here...........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> -8 for us this morning.....it was cold. Weather is predicting blizzards tomorrow.......hope it misses us.


 WOW Carole...Minus 8 degrees! When did you move to Alaska? 

That makes our cool down tonight seem really ridiculous.


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:
			
		

> I hope you get good news. You know they are in my prayers too.
> I did send you an email yesterday, but it has bounced back to me for some reason. I hope you got it all the same. Been having issues with provider recently!! Thinking of you.
> 
> Aww she must be so upset. Between her mother and her boss. I hope she is ok
> 
> Thanks Todd  My little guy is all grown up......well not so little anymore.......
> 
> AHS is still a treat to watch, Disappointed about Dr Arden and Sister Mary Eunice  We have the Spilt Milk episode recorded still to watch. I don`t watch alone
> 
> At work again tomorrow then quiet weekend planned as weather supposed to be just awful. Too cold for me -2 tonight!!



Her mother is doing good but she is taking it very hard over her boss because she said here lately he was saying things like he hated people talking about her and that she felt like a sister to him and the principal at the school knows how hard she is taking it and told her to take her time coming back to work


----------



## macraven

_hey homies, here for a minute.


St Lawrence, give your beautiful wife a big hug from all of us.
this is a tough time for her and i am sure she is hurting.

i keep you both in prayers.
sending you both an Ehug......


Carole, didn't get that email you said you sent yesterday.
try again.

_


----------



## macraven

http://youtu.be/SxNNpMj8pkg


_youtube on a cat helping with tossing the dirty laundry shirts into the basket._


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> WOW Carole...Minus 8 degrees! When did you move to Alaska?
> 
> That makes our cool down tonight seem really ridiculous.



 Todd............you know I wouldn`t last 2 minutes in Alaskan weather!!!!  
Only -1 today, I am sooo supposed to live somewhere warmer 




ky07 said:


> Her mother is doing good but she is taking it very hard over her boss because she said here lately he was saying things like he hated people talking about her and that she felt like a sister to him and the principal at the school knows how hard she is taking it and told her to take her time coming back to work



It`s good that they are encouraging her to have time off. I hope she feels bit better in next few days and weeks  




macraven said:


> http://youtu.be/SxNNpMj8pkg
> 
> 
> _youtube on a cat helping with tossing the dirty laundry shirts into the basket._




That is so cute 

I have resent email......hope it gets to you this time.....so far it hasn`t bounced back to me.


Well it`s the weekend.......no plans as it`s too cold and too icy to go anywhere. Snowing heavy at the moment.........beautiful to look at though from a very warm cosy house 

Time to do some little jobs around the house........will tell DH tomorrow and show him the list 

Having chicken and shrimp curry tonight for dinner....home made but bought the naan breads. It smells delicious 

May have a little white wine tonight. Have a good weekend all


----------



## reelmom

What is the AP renewal rate?  I know it is usually less but I am too lazy to go looking for it. We have 2 power passes and 2 preferred passes.


----------



## macraven

reelmom said:


> What is the AP renewal rate?  I know it is usually less but I am too lazy to go looking for it. We have 2 power passes and 2 preferred passes.



_i have no idea as i don't have to renew until end of April.
last year when i renewed it was at $170.xx (that is with the taxes)


just go to the passholder site and you should find the info there._


----------



## reelmom

macraven said:


> _i have no idea as i don't have to renew until end of April.
> last year when i renewed it was at $170.xx (that is with the taxes)
> 
> 
> just go to the passholder site and you should find the info there._



Thanks.  We don't renew until May but I am trying to figure out my vacation budget.  Only 133 more days until our trip.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> WOW Carole...Minus 8 degrees! When did you move to Alaska?
> 
> That makes our cool down tonight seem really ridiculous.



_*Metro West*.......

congrats on hitting the 41,000...........


_


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _*Metro West*.......
> 
> congrats on hitting the 41,000...........
> 
> 
> _


 Tanks!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> WOW Carole...Minus 8 degrees! When did you move to Alaska?
> 
> That makes our cool down tonight seem really ridiculous.



Just throwing this out there ... last night before we went to bed it was -25°c (-13°f for you non metric peeps) and -37°c with the windchill (that's about -34°f)


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just throwing this out there ... last night before we went to bed it was -25°c (-13°f for you non metric peeps) and -37°c with the windchill (that's about -34°f)



_brag all you want, i am not jealous......


you can be the winner of the coldest place.
i am freezing just looking at BonnLee's cold temps!



my friends thought i was nuts years ago when i moved from the st louis area to north of chicago.
they all knew how much i hated cold weather, snow and ice.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, don't send that Artic air this way.  Today, it was 55, by Tuesday, it will be 26.  Nice to remind us, it is winter.  Snow showers are predicted later this week.

Hope all are well this evening.   Sunday nights are great to just chill.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ugh, don't send that Artic air this way.  Today, it was 55, by Tuesday, it will be 26.  Nice to remind us, it is winter.  Snow showers are predicted later this week.
> 
> Hope all are well this evening.   Sunday nights are great to just chill.



_*you* i will trade with.
tomorrow is going to be worse. 

it is 13 degrees now as i type.........._


----------



## schumigirl

Bonny......you most certainly win the prize. Too cold for Carole there.  

Canada at least expects this weather. We are in a very wimpish UK where we disolve under 3cm of snow......planes are cancelled......trains don`t run because it`s the wrong type of snow   We are just not used to or prepared when we get this kind of weather......anyone would think it was winter!!! 

We are in the middle of a blizzard just now. 

I`m at home. Housework and ironing done so Dh and I are having a movie afternoon, thankfully he`s on days off. Just DS at Uni to pick up later.

Got RPR booked for September yesterday


----------



## macraven

_i'll make a deal with youse Carole.

you give me your blizzard and i'll give you my -3 degrees, with a -20 windchill.

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'll make a deal with youse Carole.
> 
> you give me your blizzard and i'll give you my -3 degrees, with a -20 windchill.
> 
> _



lol.......thanks for the generous offer.......I may decline 


-1 today.....but the sun is shining....well a little.

I`m a bit bored though. 

I`m thinking about emptying all the cupboards/wardrobes upstairs and giving them a good cleaning out.

Just thinking about it though


----------



## Metro West

Another cold front coming through tonight...lows in the morning should be around 40 which is pretty cold for us.

By contrast...it's only 20 degrees back home in Virginia. It seems the whole eastern part of the country is in a deep freeze. I couldn't believe some of the temps they were showing on the Weather Channel last night! BRRRRR!


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> Another cold front coming through tonight...lows in the morning should be around 40 which is pretty cold for us.
> 
> By contrast...it's only 20 degrees back home in Virginia. It seems the whole eastern part of the country is in a deep freeze. I couldn't believe some of the temps they were showing on the Weather Channel last night! BRRRRR!



Yep, a snow burst covered our area for about a hour last evening, and shut down bridges and hiways most of the night that was in the teens.  Was 18 when I walked the dog this morning, with a wind chill of 4.  And this is to be for days.  Oh well.  I am warm enough at work that hugging the tea cup helps.  

For the first time, I made FLA reservations for end of the year.  Never been to FLA when it wasn't hot as blazes.  We love it hot though, so with the crowds we are not used to and the lower temps, I hope it will still be fun to get away, and I always wanted to see the parks decorated for Christmas.


----------



## coastermom

Hello everyone .. So I need some help !! I was wondering if anyone has ever rented DVC points for a room in WDW ? And who did you rent from ? I am really intrested in one hotel and am nervous about renting the points !! 

On another note back to college for me tomorrow UGH a Math class this time .. not sure how I am going to do this but I am looking forward to it ! 

FREEZING COLD here !! I need a vacation to a warm tropical island !!! ...


----------



## KStarfish82

I rented DVC points when I got married three years ago.  I used the DIS to do it.  I had no issues, I just looked for someone who had done it for several years.  Worked out well and would definitely do it again!


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hello everyone .. So I need some help !! I was wondering if anyone has ever rented DVC points for a room in WDW ? And who did you rent from ? I am really intrested in one hotel and am nervous about renting the points !!
> 
> On another note back to college for me tomorrow UGH a Math class this time .. not sure how I am going to do this but I am looking forward to it !
> 
> FREEZING COLD here !! I need a vacation to a warm tropical island !!! ...



_no idea how they do that at the motherland.

i just book a room and pay the outlandish prices when i stay onsite.
which i do every year......_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> Hello everyone .. So I need some help !! I was wondering if anyone has ever rented DVC points for a room in WDW ? And who did you rent from ? I am really intrested in one hotel and am nervous about renting the points !!
> 
> On another note back to college for me tomorrow UGH a Math class this time .. not sure how I am going to do this but I am looking forward to it !
> 
> FREEZING COLD here !! I need a vacation to a warm tropical island !!! ...



I believe Robbie did a while back, but I haven't seen him much on here lately so I guess that won't do you any good


----------



## macraven

_maybe andy/robbie will pop on here before he leaves on his vacation.

i think it is 4 more days before he leaves._


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, im back, freezing...4 degrees and 19 below windchill this morning not going to get to 10 degrees today...wish i was back in 90+ in the carribean.  Wonderful trip, even though i nearly downed in rough weather snorkeling on 'the wall' in Grand Cayman and had to visit ship's dr for an infected manicure.  That's why you buy trip insurance.  Wonder if the stingrays would've dined on my carcass lol?

came home and had a minor electrical fire on Monday, welcome home my butt.  Least it was caught in time, i'll call it a blessing in disguise.

mac sorry to hear of parental problems, hope all is well and with StL's family too

belated happy happy to kyle, soon to depart the teen years and congrats to todd for rolling over the mileage!

re DVC point rentals...get thee to the board here for current offerings.  Make sure to look for track record (lots of posts, etc.) or the rental program logo under the screen names and make sure you can live with the contract (which varies) terms. Rentals are quite the deal *if *you have the stomach for accepting the tradeoff as to level of risk that comes with all rentals.


----------



## RAPstar

coastermom said:


> Hello everyone .. So I need some help !! I was wondering if anyone has ever rented DVC points for a room in WDW ? And who did you rent from ? I am really intrested in one hotel and am nervous about renting the points !!
> 
> On another note back to college for me tomorrow UGH a Math class this time .. not sure how I am going to do this but I am looking forward to it !
> 
> FREEZING COLD here !! I need a vacation to a warm tropical island !!! ...



There's a site that advertises on here (Dave's DVC Rental or something like that). They have a set price per point. You put in a request form for your top 3 choices and pay a small deposit and they try and find DVS owners with extra points to match what you're wanting. I did one at at AKV and was quite please with the process, and it was a nice way to end my trip.

So ready for this work week to be over. I didn't get out till 4am last night.


----------



## macraven

_Andy, i bet you are excited..........isn't your trip just a matter of days now?

what are your plans this time for the parks?
new adr's for youse?_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _Andy, i bet you are excited..........isn't your trip just a matter of days now?
> 
> what are your plans this time for the parks?
> new adr's for youse?_



Mostly new ADR's all around. Doing Kona Cafe twice, dinner and breakfast, I'd only done lunch before. Doing Ohana, 1900 Park Faire, Garden Grill and Crystal Palace, all of which I've never been to. So yay for that, lol. I'll do a TR when I get back, hopefully, if I remember lol.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Mostly new ADR's all around. Doing Kona Cafe twice, dinner and breakfast, I'd only done lunch before. Doing Ohana, 1900 Park Faire, Garden Grill and Crystal Palace, all of which I've never been to. So yay for that, lol. I'll do a TR when I get back, hopefully, if I remember lol.



_tie a string around your finger so you will remember...........





btw, i have been to all of those places you have for adr's this time around._


----------



## keishashadow

andy:  good choices!  make sure to hang around long enough at 1900 park faire for the evil stepsister's stick.  imo CP has best charactar buffet food & face time.  Not big on ohana but big fan of kona.

do believe we picked up a mayan curse during our trip...furnace went out yesterday (plumber got it working but needs replaced) and the fancy/smancy gaming desktop i bought DH for Xmas had network adapter die.  It's attached to the motherboard so i have my choice of trying to uninstall it myself or pack the whole tower up and send it back to mfg in CA. choices aren't always good lol


----------



## macraven

_dammit janet, you are not having much luck this week.



take another vacation ..........._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _dammit janet, you are not having much luck this week._
> 
> 
> 
> _take another vacation ..........._


 
nwahaha next best thing, added a day on June's WDW trip

my oldest DS's family made it out to WDW today before the storm hit, having a great time except...

Got in line for Be Our Guest lunch around 1 pm.  Was told half-hour wait which took them behind one woman.  Would you believe she was holding a place in line for a party of 30 who were off 'somewhere'?  Finally they got to enjoy what they called a great meal by 2:15 pm but I cannot believe one person can hold that many spots.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> nwahaha next best thing, added a day on June's WDW trip
> 
> my oldest DS's family made it out to WDW today before the storm hit, having a great time except...
> 
> Got in line for Be Our Guest lunch around 1 pm.  Was told half-hour wait which took them behind one woman.  Would you believe she was holding a place in line for a party of 30 who were off 'somewhere'?  Finally they got to enjoy what they called a great meal by 2:15 pm but I cannot believe one person can hold that many spots.




_if it were me, i would have skipped that due to the long wait.


from what i have been reading on different sites, be our guest dining isn't all that good.
peeps talk about the ambiance but then complain about the food quality and poor/slow service.


i saw ohana had a menu change.
now i could go for that on my next trip to the motherland!_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _if it were me, i would have skipped that due to the long wait.
> 
> 
> from what i have been reading on different sites, be our guest dining isn't all that good.
> peeps talk about the ambiance but then complain about the food quality and poor/slow service.
> 
> 
> i saw ohana had a menu change.
> now i could go for that on my next trip to the motherland!_



I'll let you know how the new menu is. I hear they added mango and papaya to the salad. I'm not a big fan or either, so we'll see. 

Also, it has begun: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47314946#post47314946


----------



## macraven

_i read up on the new menu and it sounds pretty good.
they only have the peanut sauce now but i liked it the best of the 3 they used to have.


have you started packing yet?_


----------



## RAPstar

Can you believe I didn't even attempt to pack until today? I usually have everything done a week ago, lol.


----------



## keishashadow

eww mangos!  I wonder if you can get salad w/o or with alternate dressing.  I was surprised to see so many dining slots still open for june there, so popular with many (just not us, too much food).


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> do believe we picked up a mayan curse during our trip...furnace went out yesterday (plumber got it working but needs replaced) and the fancy/smancy gaming desktop i bought DH for Xmas had network adapter die.  It's attached to the motherboard so i have my choice of trying to uninstall it myself or pack the whole tower up and send it back to mfg in CA. choices aren't always good lol



LOL........Welcome home.....glad you had good trip. I have heard of a remedy for Mayan curses......but it involves dancing naked at dawn and beatings with branches..........actually maybe stick with the bad luck 



RAPstar said:


> I'll let you know how the new menu is. I hear they added mango and papaya to the salad. I'm not a big fan or either, so we'll see.
> 
> Also, it has begun: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47314946#post47314946



I love mango and papaya!!!! 
Will pop over to see your trip report later 


My son is officially mortified with me this afternoon.

He came back in with 2 mates and found me tearfully watching a music DVD. They all looked a bit bewildered before bursting out laughing and said their mum was the same when watching him. Glad I could amuse them before they cleared the cookie jar and headed off out again!!!! They don`t get it.

it was Barry Manilow  

I adore him  First time I met DH Could it be Magic was playing. I said it was a sign........he made fun of it though!!!!

Hope everyone`s ok


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> LOL........Welcome home.....glad you had good trip. I have heard of a remedy for Mayan curses......but it involves dancing naked at dawn and beatings with branches..........actually maybe stick with the bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> I love mango and papaya!!!!
> Will pop over to see your trip report later
> 
> 
> My son is officially mortified with me this afternoon.
> 
> He came back in with 2 mates and found me tearfully watching a music DVD. They all looked a bit bewildered before bursting out laughing and said their mum was the same when watching him. Glad I could amuse them before they cleared the cookie jar and headed off out again!!!! They don`t get it.
> 
> it was Barry Manilow
> 
> I adore him  First time I met DH Could it be Magic was playing. I said it was a sign........he made fun of it though!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone`s ok



I suffered through a Barry Manilow concert for my mom once. A friend had gotten me free tickets in the nose bleeds. She loved it, I did not lol.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> eww mangos!  I wonder if you can get salad w/o or with alternate dressing.  I was surprised to see so many dining slots still open for june there, so popular with many (just not us, too much food).



_where's your nanners...........
what are you lusting for?


the new menu is for a trial period at ohana.
for those that don't like it, i'm sure they will let disney know.

a few posts i read in the CB stated they requested certain items removed from their salads......

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> LOL........Welcome home.....glad you had good trip. I have heard of a remedy for Mayan curses......but it involves dancing naked at dawn and beatings with branches..........actually maybe stick with the bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> I love mango and papaya!!!!
> Will pop over to see your trip report later
> 
> 
> My son is officially mortified with me this afternoon.
> 
> He came back in with 2 mates and found me tearfully watching a music DVD. They all looked a bit bewildered before bursting out laughing and said their mum was the same when watching him. Glad I could amuse them before they cleared the cookie jar and headed off out again!!!! They don`t get it.
> 
> it was Barry Manilow
> 
> I adore him  First time I met DH Could it be Magic was playing. I said it was a sign........he made fun of it though!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone`s ok






_now we know Barry is your main man.   


did you ever receive the email i sent?_


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Can you believe I didn't even attempt to pack until today? I usually have everything done a week ago, lol.



_pack tonight and then you can take it all out and repack again the night before you leave on your trip._


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, I have barely slept at all since Friday. Here's hoping all the park touring will wear me out so I can get some sleep down there. Laid down at 7:30 after taking a sleeping pill and woke up at 10:30, tossed until 11 and have been up since. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.....on my phone so cant quote you.
No havent got your email. We just got problem sorted Friday so I'm now getting emails ok, but I lost all my emails that were on at the time so maybe if you attached it on to mine i wouldnt get it. Well............ I assume thats the reason I'm not the most technical of people 

Very dull grey Monday morning here but feeling positively tropical as it's so mild after the chill from last week. 
Off to have breakfast.......catch ya later


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, I have barely slept at all since Friday. Here's hoping all the park touring will wear me out so I can get some sleep down there. Laid down at 7:30 after taking a sleeping pill and woke up at 10:30, tossed until 11 and have been up since. Cross your fingers for me.



_don't you hate that when you can't sleep?
sleep doesn't come easy for me either at times.


crossing my fingers for you and tying one with a string........_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Mac.....on my phone so cant quote you.
> No havent got your email. We just got problem sorted Friday so I'm now getting emails ok, but I lost all my emails that were on at the time so maybe if you attached it on to mine i wouldnt get it. Well............ I assume thats the reason I'm not the most technical of people
> 
> Very dull grey Monday morning here but feeling positively tropical as it's so mild after the chill from last week.
> Off to have breakfast.......catch ya later



_well, guess i need to send you another email then.
i attached mine to your original email.


you're off to breakfast and i am off to work within the next 45 minutes.


wanna switch places??_


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> LOL........Welcome home.....glad you had good trip. I* have heard of a remedy for Mayan curses......but it involves dancing naked at dawn and beatings with branches...*.......actually maybe stick with the bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> I love mango and papaya!!!!
> Will pop over to see your trip report later
> 
> 
> My son is officially mortified with me this afternoon.
> 
> He came back in with 2 mates and found me tearfully watching a music DVD. They all looked a bit bewildered before bursting out laughing and said their mum was the same when watching him. Glad I could amuse them before they cleared the cookie jar and headed off out again!!!! They don`t get it.
> 
> it was Barry Manilow
> 
> I adore him  First time I met DH Could it be Magic was playing. I said it was a sign........he made fun of it though!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone`s ok


 

lol i've seen barry twice in concert, back in the 80's when he was (sorta) cool.  He's very good at what he does if it's your cuppa tea.  Saw Elton John and Billy Joel once too, worst seats in the house but another couple of great showmen.

*sorta sounds like how we ended our all inclusive beach break...just had to stop @ senor frogs before we boarded the ship*




macraven said:


> _*where's your nanners*..........._
> _*what are you lusting for?*_
> 
> 
> _the new menu is for a trial period at ohana._
> _for those that don't like it, i'm sure they will let disney know._
> 
> _a few posts i read in the CB stated they requested certain items removed from their salads......_


 





 mothership came and kidnapped them

Actually, they ran away from home when i said i lusted for a Dole Whip





macraven said:


> _don't you hate that when you can't sleep?_
> _sleep doesn't come easy for me either at times._
> 
> 
> _crossing my fingers for you and tying one with a string........_



We're all OCDish as to vacations lol does anybody sleep well beforehand?


----------



## macraven

10:26 pm




one parental unit


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Raven I am so so sorry.

Prayers are with you my friend.


----------



## Lynne G

Peace to you Mac.  Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Metro West

Mac...so sorry for your loss.

I'll say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## keishashadow

mac so sad to hear, hang in there


----------



## ky07

Mac so sorry for your loss

Saying a prayer for you and your family


----------



## reelmom

So sorry to hear of this. Praying for your family.


----------



## marciemi

Mac, I'm so sorry about this.  You're in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is well and keeping warm


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Hope everyone is well and keeping warm


 
trying, it was in mid 60's here yesterday when i woke up...

this morning in the teens and a couple of inches of snow.


----------



## Lynne G

Staying warm.  Last night it was 56 degrees, tonight, 26.  What a way to end January.  A storm blew in last night, so trash and limbs and trees thrown all over.  Odd for this time of year. 

Looking at planning a summer vacation and where to stay, how many days, etc.  I know, my life must be boring!  Not enough caffine yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A storm blew in last night, so trash and limbs and trees thrown all over.



We`ve had similar last few days.......howling wind kept us awake most of the night last night.


Thinking about starting to decorate again......but when you do one room you have to keep going!! I also wanted to change all the interior doors........but I somehow got the vibe DH didn`t necessarily agree with me 

Saw the final 2 episodes of AHS........loved it. Looking forward to series 3 already 

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Saw the final 2 episodes of AHS........loved it. Looking forward to series 3 already


 Yeah...the season finale was good but I really liked the scene from a few weeks ago when they danced to "The Name Game" song. That really was Jessica Lange singing.


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Mac


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yeah...the season finale was good but I really liked the scene from a few weeks ago when they danced to "The Name Game" song. That really was Jessica Lange singing.



That was a good episode. I thought it was her singing but wasn`t quite sure, that was a great scene.


Today has just disappeared so quickly!! Been looking for new dining room furniture and I think we visited every store that sells it.

Found what I wanted finally, but DH has still to be convinced we really do need a new dining table and matching furniture. It`s just time for a change in that room.

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## donaldduck352

*So sorry mac to hear about your loss  sent fron Joyce and I.*


----------



## coastermom

Mac .. sorry for your loss ...

Katie ... Question for you about Disney Wedding ... In 2017 I am going to do it I am renewing my vows in ..DISNEY WORLD !!! So my question is should I do it at the Beach Club since I love it there and is it worth every penny ? I am so excited my hubby said to research it and that we can book when they are ready to take dates that year !!! 

Hope all is well with everyone else ... 

Just put my deposit for DVC rental through Davids .. first time for this hope it goes well !!! Going 11/7 -11/11 sisters weekend !! WHOOO !! 

Off to do HW here ... Math this time for me I am a sucker for college work LOL !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:
			
		

> 10:26 pm
> 
> 
> 
> one parental unit



Mac ... we are so very sorry for your loss.  Keeping you in our thoughts during this difficult time


----------



## KStarfish82

coastermom said:


> Katie ... Question for you about Disney Wedding ... In 2017 I am going to do it I am renewing my vows in ..DISNEY WORLD !!! So my question is should I do it at the Beach Club since I love it there and is it worth every penny ? I am so excited my hubby said to research it and that we can book when they are ready to take dates that year !!!



So much fun!!!  Well one of the perks about doing it at the Beach Club is that it is actually less expensive then doing it at the Wedding Pavilion.  Now, how many people are you planning on having?  (if you do not mind me asking)  In general, when you do the ceremony/reception outside of the parks, you do tend to have more options.  I suggest you order the planning guide so you can start seeing what is available.  I love answering questions on this stuff so if you have any, please ask!


----------



## coastermom

KStarfish82 said:


> So much fun!!!  Well one of the perks about doing it at the Beach Club is that it is actually less expensive then doing it at the Wedding Pavilion.  Now, how many people are you planning on having?  (if you do not mind me asking)  In general, when you do the ceremony/reception outside of the parks, you do tend to have more options.  I suggest you order the planning guide so you can start seeing what is available.  I love answering questions on this stuff so if you have any, please ask!



I am pretty sure we will be under 20 guests . I dont want a reception I am thinking of just going with the toast and cake . We are already married .. And this is just to renew and celebrate our 25th !! I have 4 years to plan so it is a little early but I am VERY EXCITED !! I did not have a big wedding and always wanted something special and this would be it !! I know they offer pictures in the park and I do know I want that ! .. I looked at yours they are amazing !! I love the Beach Club garden wedding idea it is just so pretty there !!


----------



## coastermom

Katie CONGRATULATIONS !! I just noticed the banner !! It's a BOY !! WHOOO !! Hope you are feeling well !! Just a word of advice SLEEP NOW because you never get to sleep again after the baby comes !! LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet here just now...........................

Definately need to be wrapped up before I head out today......cold windchill today for us.

I`m so looking forward to some warmer weather 

Hopefully NY in middle of April will be pleasant???

Have good day all


----------



## coastermom

schumigirl said:


> Quiet here just now...........................
> 
> Definately need to be wrapped up before I head out today......cold windchill today for us.
> 
> I`m so looking forward to some warmer weather
> 
> Hopefully NY in middle of April will be pleasant???
> 
> Have good day all



April in NYC can be nice but sometimes it is a little cool !! I am waiting for warmer weather here !! Snow flurries here in NYC this morning UGH ...

Have a great day Everyone


----------



## schumigirl

coastermom said:


> April in NYC can be nice but sometimes it is a little cool !! I am waiting for warmer weather here !! Snow flurries here in NYC this morning UGH ...
> 
> Have a great day Everyone



Hoping for nice weather.......sunshine would be nice too if we could just order some......  

I would have chosen to wait till maybe June, but my mum doesn`t cope well with it too warm so we opted for April to suit her more than me. 

As usual I`ll pack for every season......just in case.

Snow flurries here too today....but not as cold as you have it.......we need a shivering snow smilie


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Hoping for nice weather.......sunshine would be nice too if we could just order some......
> 
> I would have chosen to wait till maybe June, but my mum doesn`t cope well with it too warm so we opted for April to suit her more than me.
> 
> *As usual I`ll pack for every season......just in case.*
> 
> Snow flurries here too today....but not as cold as you have it.......we need a shivering snow smilie


 
when you find the link to order sunshine let me know

spring can't come quick enough for me, hope u get nice temps in NYC


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> when you find the link to order sunshine let me know
> 
> spring can't come quick enough for me, hope u get nice temps in NYC



lol......I seem to have lost that link!!!!! Fed up being cold, Yep spring can come around anytime soon 

I think we`ll be doing a lot of walking there, so yep nice temps would be nice.


----------



## keishashadow

just wanted to let everybody know that i called Mac today.  

She said to thank you all for your concern and to express that she is grieving and hasn't been on the computer but once she gets things settled she'll check-in on the thread...and i quote her:

_life goes on, don't let the thread die_


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies
Well it looks like we do get to go the darkside agian this year but our DS's don't want to go or can't and looks like just me and DW are going to have a long drive with just the two of us 
But atleast we get to stay the whole trip at the RPR *


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> just wanted to let everybody know that i called Mac today.
> 
> She said to thank you all for your concern and to express that she is grieving and hasn't been on the computer but once she gets things settled she'll check-in on the thread...and i quote her:
> 
> _life goes on, don't let the thread die_



Thanks for letting us know, been thinking about her a lot.....yep....we`ll keep it going 



ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies
> Well it looks like we do get to go the darkside agian this year but our DS's don't want to go or can't and looks like just me and DW are going to have a long drive with just the two of us
> But atleast we get to stay the whole trip at the RPR *



Fantastic news...........how long is your drive and when you going? 


We have gale force winds and sleety snow today and freezing cold. 

I`m staying in.

Housework all done.......settling down with cup of Tea, buttery homemade shortbread and Two and a Half Men on the tv


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

stl - fantastic news!i'm not quite 'there' traveling without my adult kids (miss them), that's why i keep taking more trips...need the practice

caroletwo & 1/2 men


----------



## schumigirl

Forget to ask Todd .........have you heard anything about Teak Neighborhood Grill`s new restaurant Rus Teak?

It`s in Ocoee I think. Will need to check the map. Not sure how long it`s been open, only heard one review and it was a good one


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Forget to ask Todd .........have you heard anything about Teak Neighborhood Grill`s new restaurant Rus Teak?
> 
> It`s in Ocoee I think. Will need to check the map. Not sure how long it`s been open, only heard one review and it was a good one


 You mean this place:

http://www.rusteakwinebar.com

I'll have to go one night...it's about 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> You mean this place:
> 
> http://www.rusteakwinebar.com
> 
> I'll have to go one night...it's about 15 minutes from my house.



Let us know how it was if you do go.  I like hearing about the good places. 

So ready for spring. 28 this morning.  Even the dog didn't want to get up.

So glad to hear about Mac.  She is in my prayers.  

Sipping tea right now.  The windows are whistling.  It's going to be a windy cold day.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting us know, been thinking about her a lot.....yep....we`ll keep it going
> 
> Fantastic news...........how long is your drive and when you going?
> 
> We have gale force winds and sleety snow today and freezing cold.
> 
> I`m staying in.
> 
> Housework all done.......settling down with cup of Tea, buttery homemade shortbread and Two and a Half Men on the tv



Going in June and its about a 13 hour drive and hope I can drive straight thru
Just bought a navigation system and hopefully won't get lost


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to share this video with y'all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz3jL-XsRxM

Also, TR here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47423606&posted=1#post47423606


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> You mean this place:
> 
> http://www.rusteakwinebar.com
> 
> I'll have to go one night...it's about 15 minutes from my house.



That`s the one  

Yes you`ll have to suss it out for us and see if it`s good enough to be an addition to our list. Although apart from the loud music (it was loud wasn`t it) I loved the food we had at Teak Grill that night.



ky07 said:


> Going in June and its about a 13 hour drive and hope I can drive straight thru
> Just bought a navigation system and hopefully won't get lost



Wow thats a journey and a half......bet you`ll be ready for a cold one at Jake`s when you arrive ar RP 



RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to share this video with y'all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz3jL-XsRxM
> 
> Also, TR here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47423606&posted=1#post47423606



Robbie that was brilliant!!!!!

Takes a lot of guts to do that. Bet you had fun though


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Let us know how it was if you do go.  I like hearing about the good places.


 I have a few I can share...

Four Rivers - BBQ...very crowded, average BBQ...fantastic brisket.

Toojay's - Family-style...comfort food, great service, good food, large selection of desserts.

Polonia - Polish...food was good, large portions, a little pricey, average atmosphere.

Teak Neighborhood Grill - Sports bar...good food, loud music, great service, located in MetroWest.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to share this video with y'all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz3jL-XsRxM
> 
> Also, TR here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47423606&posted=1#post47423606



Robbie - I just wanted to say that you, my friend, are AWESOME!!!


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> That`s the one
> 
> Yes you`ll have to suss it out for us and see if it`s good enough to be an addition to our list. Although apart from the loud music (it was loud wasn`t it) I loved the food we had at Teak Grill that night.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats a journey and a half......bet you`ll be ready for a cold one at Jake`s when you arrive ar RP
> 
> 
> 
> Robbie that was brilliant!!!!!
> 
> Takes a lot of guts to do that. Bet you had fun though


*That's one of the reasons why I wanted oldest DS to go cause he could help drive and DW said she will be just as tired but she won't be the one driving 
But will def be going to jakes bar as soon as we settle in *


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to share this video with y'all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz3jL-XsRxM
> 
> Also, TR here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47423606&posted=1#post47423606


 
'your song'


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to share this video with y'all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz3jL-XsRxM



*Robbie you got a great voice and very brave doing that.

Bravo dude--love to hear more!!*


----------



## RAPstar

Thanks for all the compliments everyone! If only I had you in the audience I might have won! lol


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hi there Homies! 

So... what are all of the HHN rumors for this year? And... is anyone on Sgrouples? I'm moving from facebook to there since I prefer the format.

Shark bites all around!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *But will def be going to jakes bar as soon as we settle in *



  Yep that drive will be worth it.




SharkyGoddess said:


> Hi there Homies!
> 
> So... what are all of the HHN rumors for this year?





YAY........Someones mentioned HHN.......so can we officially start thinking and talking about now Sharky has brought it up   I know I know........it`s only Feb......but still 
I think we may get to the 1st and 2nd night only........but.......better than nothing.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> :
> 
> YAY........Someones mentioned HHN.......so can we officially start thinking and talking about now Sharky has brought it up   I know I know........it`s only Feb......but still
> I think we may get to the 1st and 2nd night only........but.......better than nothing.



I'm always thinking about it LOL I saw over on FB's Chainsaw Gang page that someone had mentioned a rumor that this year both parks would be included, which sounds AWESOME!

Babboo and I have started a HHN fund for this year because we are both suffering serious Us/IOA withdraws LOL Our trip may be just 3 days and we already know we won't be staying on site, but what ever it takes to get to go... right?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hi there Homies!
> 
> So... what are all of the HHN rumors for this year? And... is anyone on Sgrouples? I'm moving from facebook to there since I prefer the format.
> 
> Shark bites all around!


We used to get excited about HHN (we had been going every year since 2003), but sadly we haven't even wanted to go to HHN the past couple of years. Unless they start stepping up their game and doing something different, I can't see us going back any time soon.


----------



## coastermom

Hey all waiting for NEMO to arrive here .. the snow has just started to fall !! 

just booked a trip for me and my two sisters for 11/7-11/11 at WDW !! Rented DVC points from Davids I hope this goes as smooth as it seems to be ! Staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo house I have stayed there before so I am excited to go !! 

Hope everyone is safe with the storm here in the North East !! 

time for some TV and dinner soon !!


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> Hey all waiting for NEMO to arrive here .. the snow has just started to fall !!


 I hope you guys stay safe and have what you need to get through a few days. I can't stand these winter storm names...they sound so silly.


----------



## keishashadow

just keep shovelingall 30 inches of it!  so glad we're just getting ding'd by it.

HHN in two parks bring it!  CSW shout out...howwwwl


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all 

Well my friend and her husband managed to get to New York today.......thought their flight was going to be cancelled because of the storm but they took off ok, just a little late thankfully. 

It`s her 40th birthday and this trip had been planned for ages so hope they have a great week.

Did HHN`s start earlier last year??? I can`t remember......I didn`t pay much attention to dates as we weren`t going   Just wondering if we mght get 2 weekends out of it this year.....well......hoping really.

Saturday night tv is rubbish tonight. DS and his mates are torturing DH by beating him on the Wii.......I`m in another room with glass of white wine, laptop and 80`s music channel on the radio........real high life stuff


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon everyone,

Hope everyone`s ok 

Quiet housework day today, too cold to go out if you don`t have too.

Making Lasagne for dinner tonight....yum.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Making Lasagne for dinner tonight....yum.


 Yum is right! I LOVE Italian food.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## coastermom

I have had enough of winter WHERE IS SUMMER ???

Blizzard left about 6-8 inches here in Staten Island and now it is nasty and slushy .. NOT FUN 

Maybe another storm on the way  Not in the mood for that either !! 

School is going .. College math is way harder then I though it would be ... Not thinking that the 8th graders who are doing this are smarter then me but WTH ? I guess it is my age ! LOL 

Off to get Valentines for my kiddies at school there are only 5 of them in my class so I can get goodies for them . 

Off I go !!


----------



## keishashadow

Snowfall is pretty for all of 10 minutes.  Would you believe we had temps here yesterday near 70 degrees but will be back to day-time temps in 20's tomorrow?  Still, really thrilled we've been getting the random warm day, is making the winter easier to handle and keeping the ground free of a snowcap.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Snowfall is pretty for all of 10 minutes.





I believe it should snow on Christmas Eve and be gone Boxing Day......that`s plenty!!! We have 2c today. Cold. And it`s 2.30pm here and so dark today.

Just in from work......well I am still helping my friend out till she get`s new Practice Manager......and DS been in all day and hasn`t had the heating on!!!! He likes the place cool.....well bloomin cold to me. So he drops me off before setting off to Uni and I feel like I walked into a fridge.

It`s warming up nicely now.

Confession time.......I`m addicted to Real Housewives Beverly Hills.......most of them are not very nice, but I can`t stop watching  We are only on Season 2 so a bit behind......as usual. Just about to watch yesterdays episode. Sad I know.


----------



## RAPstar

Gosh, I'm barely even back and I already have my next trip planned!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

So ready for winter to be over with and these crazy up and down temps to go away


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> Gosh, I'm barely even back and I already have my next trip planned!



If my calculations are correct, that's October?

You better buy trip insurance!


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> If my calculations are correct, that's October?
> 
> You better buy trip insurance!



Why for?


----------



## bubba's mom

Lots of reasons....one being you never know what can happen during hurricane season.


----------



## keishashadow

barb - long time no see...ps no jinxes on October. I don't bother with TI on land trips since nearly everything cancellable but i've cashed in on it twice when cruising after requiring to visit the ship's dr for random medical issues. 

carole - i watch RHOBH frequently (NJ & NY too) but bigger fan of Atlanta gals, they are hoots. Do you get Project Runway? Was a fan but this year is just meh

Anybody watch the Westminster Dog Show? This lil guy won, Banana Joe an Affenpinscher, look at that face


----------



## RAPstar

I added the insurance on the Disney cruise website just cause it was easier. I also only got a guarantee inside cabin, so cross your fingers I get a good one, lol.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - i watch RHOBH frequently (NJ & NY too) but bigger fan of Atlanta gals, they are hoots. Do you get Project Runway? Was a fan but this year is just meh



Oh I loved NY one as well........kooky bunch!!!!! Never seen the others, they are on......I just don`t want to get hooked again. I`ve heard Atlanta ones are worth watching. I did try another bunch, forgot who they are now......was there a DC one????? but they were really boring so switched off 
after 2 episodes.

We are at the episode where they get together at Brandi`s friends Malibu beach house for a wine tasting and Taylor loses it.....again.  

Don`t watch PR at all. We are getting 666 Park Lane soon, planned to watch it but I hear it`s already cancelled????? I hate getting into a show and then it`s gone.



Giving my aunt in Long Island a call over the weekend to get some plans in place for our NY trip. It`s under 60 days now and my mum is like a child on Christmas morning.....she is so excited. Me too 

We want to see a show, probably a matinee (I want to see Wicked or Mamma Mia) and my niece and I fancy doing a dinner cruise. My mum will be staying with my aunt so won`t be with us all the time or at night so we can have a cocktail or two somewhere.

Love planning a trip


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

666 park ave was another show i got into (thought it better than most of the junk out there) and boom, it gets cancelled.  No wonder people don't want to invest any time in a new offering.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> 666 park ave was another show i got into (thought it better than most of the junk out there) and boom, it gets cancelled.  No wonder people don't want to invest any time in a new offering.


 And ABC strikes again!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:
			
		

> Gosh, I'm barely even back and I already have my next trip planned!



You are taking after me


----------



## Mad Hattered

We will be back at the Darkside pretty soon.  Bums me out that we have to endure Montgomery Gentry during Mardis Gras.


----------



## Bluer101

Just got back to RPR after Steve Miller Band. Man it was awesome.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all 

Beautiful day here today, even though it was cold. Got some garden work done....not much just tended to the fuit trees and the pond....yuk it was messy!!!

Have decided we`re going to see Wicked in NY. Really really wanted to see that for ages, have heard it`s fantastic so easy decision to make.

So excited to see NY and our relatives that live there.

Monday tomorrow..........oh well another closer to the weekend again


----------



## RAPstar

Thank goodness tomorrow is a bank holiday, so not ready to go back to work yet, lol. Had a fun weekend at my friend Adam's. He got his work bonus in so he already paid off his half of the cruise. Then got to see my friend Denis again as we went to see a fabulous production of King Lear. Also saw my friend Aaron who works for the theater company and he was talking about a world premier musical they're producing in the fall based on Peter Pan. Its got some big Broadway names attached as designers and what not. So, I went ahead and got tix for me and Denise!


----------



## coastermom

schumigirl said:


> Evening all
> 
> Beautiful day here today, even though it was cold. Got some garden work done....not much just tended to the fuit trees and the pond....yuk it was messy!!!
> 
> Have decided we`re going to see Wicked in NY. Really really wanted to see that for ages, have heard it`s fantastic so easy decision to make.
> 
> So excited to see NY and our relatives that live there.
> 
> Monday tomorrow..........oh well another closer to the weekend again



Wicked is a great show !!! If you can go see another show go to see Rock Of Ages .. Lots of laughs there and great 80's music !! 

Crazy here should have a week off but due to Hurricane Sandy only two days off ( our schools were closed all week due to Sandy ..I am in SI NY we were hit very hard here ) painting my sons room YANKEE Blue and Gray ... So now I have a living room full of boy room stuff ! NOT FUN !! LOL ... 

Hope everyone is well ... Looking forward to my next trip to WDW Sisters weekend with our mom at AKL rented DVC points and are all excited to go !! 11/7-11/11  .. 

All I really want is summer to come VERY COLD and WINDY here today not going to get out of the 20 degree range to day ... 
I really want to see 80 degrees and sunny !!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone had a nice Presidents Day (and Family Day for us Canadians) yesterday


----------



## keishashadow

hey all  whopping 3 degrees when i woke up today & another ice storm heading our way to be followed by a stretch of temps in the 40- range.  Weirdest winter weather i can recall.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> hey all  whopping 3 degrees when i woke up today & another ice storm heading our way to be followed by a stretch of temps in the 40- range.  Weirdest winter weather i can recall.



Ugh, let the ice storm be stuck in the mountains.  I'm in PA, but way east of you, and we were at 23 this morning.  Very sunny now, with a biting wind.  I think we will be in the 40s soon too.

I am so jealous of the spring trips, even longingly looked at the Universal AP newsletter.  We are doing nothing this spring break. Hard for me to take off and I don't like crowds.

Can't believe my little one  is going to junior high this fall.  I am trying to get her to take all honors.   Want her and her older DB to go to college!


----------



## schumigirl

coastermom said:


> Wicked is a great show !!! If you can go see another show go to see Rock Of Ages .. Lots of laughs there and great 80's music !!



Can`t wait to see it. Will only get the time to see one show this time due to all the other plans and family visiting we want to do. 8 days is just not enough 




keishashadow said:


> hey all  whopping 3 degrees when i woke up today & another ice storm heading our way to be followed by a stretch of temps in the 40- range.  Weirdest winter weather i can recall.



Janet does the US tend to use Farenheit for temps? We tend to use Celcius......I get easily confused  Bloomin freezing here by any means!!!

Just settling down to watch 666 Park Ave........even though it`s been cancelled!!! Mmmm. Not sure. It hasn`t grabbed like AHS did so far.

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## Mad Hattered

schumigirl said:


> Can`t wait to see it. Will only get the time to see one show this time due to all the other plans and family visiting we want to do. 8 days is just not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet does the US tend to use Farenheit for temps? We tend to use Celcius......I get easily confused  Bloomin freezing here by any means!!!
> 
> Just settling down to watch 666 Park Ave........even though it`s been cancelled!!! Mmmm. Not sure. It hasn`t grabbed like AHS did so far.
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing good



All our temps are measured in Farenheit here in the states, Schumi.


----------



## keishashadow

forget we're a multi-national group, sorry.  i knew how to convert temps in sixth grade, prompty forget it by seventh.  Either my education was lacking or i was slacking lol.  

lynne always happy to send the weather on to my friends in the east.  We live 'on' a mountain, where the big ones just start when crossing the state.


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> All our temps are measured in Farenheit here in the states, Schumi.



Thanks Mr MH  Nice to see ya



keishashadow said:


> forget we're a multi-national group, sorry.  i knew how to convert temps in sixth grade, prompty forget it by seventh.  Either my education was lacking or i was slacking lol.



LOL.......everytime I try to work it out from C-F.......I have to ask Kyle  I think we double the C temp and add 30........or something like that. He gets it.

I think I was off the day they taught that.......and probably any other type of math  Not my strong point.......


Just been out and had my legs waxed......ouch!


----------



## marciemi

I can safely say that there's an app that will calculate it for you these days.  No math needed.


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> I can safely say that there's an app that will calculate it for you these days.  No math needed.



There sure is.......there`s an app for almost everything nowadays. 

I have enough apps on my phone............. thanks to DS who very "kindly" adds them as he thinks I need them. Don`t even know what half of them do!

As long as I have internet, txt, email and can actually call someone with my phone I`m happy.


Another very grey cold day today. 

Love Thursdays......it`s almost the weekend


----------



## xApril

schumigirl said:


> Evening all
> 
> Beautiful day here today, even though it was cold. Got some garden work done....not much just tended to the fuit trees and the pond....yuk it was messy!!!
> 
> Have decided we`re going to see Wicked in NY. Really really wanted to see that for ages, have heard it`s fantastic so easy decision to make.
> 
> So excited to see NY and our relatives that live there.
> 
> Monday tomorrow..........oh well another closer to the weekend again



I don't really post here very often, but had to chime in for Wicked!

It's on tour right now in Orlando and last night was opening night. I got to see it for my first time ever and I was absolutely blown away! I've seen Mary Poppins and the Lion King as well, have to say that Lion King is my favorite but I love the songs from all three musicals. 

Enjoy! I really want to go to New York one day just to go see all the different musicals on Broadway. 

In other words, it's currently 81 in Orlando right now. It's projected to be 90 degrees on Saturday. The weather here keeps going up and down, just like normal.


----------



## schumigirl

xApril said:


> I don't really post here very often, but had to chime in for Wicked!
> 
> It's on tour right now in Orlando and last night was opening night. I got to see it for my first time ever and I was absolutely blown away! I've seen Mary Poppins and the Lion King as well, have to say that Lion King is my favorite but I love the songs from all three musicals.
> 
> Enjoy! I really want to go to New York one day just to go see all the different musicals on Broadway.
> 
> In other words, it's currently 81 in Orlando right now. It's projected to be 90 degrees on Saturday. The weather here keeps going up and down, just like normal.




Thanks April 

Glad you enjoyed Wicked........I`m trying to stay away from all spoilers but just keep hearing how fantastic the show is anywhere......never mind Broadway. Yep there`s a few shows I would love to see there.......not enough days though.

I`ve never seen the Lion King either but loved Mary Poppins. I think I`m also the only person in the UK that hasn`t seen Mamma Mia.......... 

Come back and post again on the thread........it`s nice to hear from you.......and I`m not at all jealous of those warm temps you have


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> I can safely say that there's an app that will calculate it for you these days. No math needed.


 
my cell phone is dumb too

how was ur cruise?  we had a great time our 1st outing on RCCL

carole i'm not sure i'd be up to having my legs waxed unless i had a couple of cold ones beforehand.

xApril - as long as the oranges don't freeze i'm good.


----------



## xApril

schumigirl said:


> Thanks April
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Wicked........I`m trying to stay away from all spoilers but just keep hearing how fantastic the show is anywhere......never mind Broadway. Yep there`s a few shows I would love to see there.......not enough days though.
> 
> I`ve never seen the Lion King either but loved Mary Poppins. I think I`m also the only person in the UK that hasn`t seen Mamma Mia..........
> 
> Come back and post again on the thread........it`s nice to hear from you.......and I`m not at all jealous of those warm temps you have




I haven't seen Mamma Mia either. I think it's coming to Florida sometime next year. I didn't see the movie either. 

I think we're getting another cold front on Tuesday...if you can even call it that. It's too cold for me if it dips below 70 



keishashadow said:


> xApril - as long as the oranges don't freeze i'm good.



I've surprisingly never had an orange before. But I like orange flavored candy!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole i'm not sure i'd be up to having my legs waxed unless i had a couple of cold ones beforehand.



......yep after a winter of just shaving my legs.....the wax strips being ripped off was a shock .......you forget how much it hurts........the girl who does it seems to really enjoy her job 




xApril said:


> It's too cold for me if it dips below 70



   ......you and me both  I hate the cold with a passion.


Heading out to do some shopping....ugh......hate shopping and it`s freezing cold again today. Don`t think we`ll be out for long.

Teriyaki chicken and noodles for dinner tonight......DS 2nd favourite meal after my homemade mac n cheese.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

xApril said:


> I've surprisingly never had an orange before. But I like orange flavored candy!


 
 have you seen a gator?

chicken teriyaki sounds so good right now.  It's a friday in lent so it's spaghetti or tuna fish on the menu here tonight.  The troops get downright cranky making a turkey tomorrow though


----------



## schumigirl

Sunday afternoons are all about being lazy.....having a chicken cooking in the crock pot (smell is amazing).......radio playing 80`s music..............and listening to ds and dh argue over the top of my music...............................

.......how best to play Call of Duty  

They sound like 8 year olds............still, least they are laughing about it.....whilst arguing!!!! 

Eating cherries and black seedless grapes here today....lovely. Bit too healthy for a Sunday, so will have some extra cream with dessert later 

Hope everyones good


----------



## keishashadow

hooray for a new week = a do-over!

i am cannon fodder when playing CoDuty

leftover turkey, turkey soup and pumpkin pie here...back to yogurt tomorrow


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ssssshhhhhhh.... we've unofficially started a US/IOA mini vacay fund! 

And by mini, I mean not staying on site, only going 2-3 days and renting a house mini. 

Soooo.... how's everyone doing?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> back to yogurt tomorrow



Oh no........there`s never a good reason to eat yoghurt  More pumpkin pie sounds better 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Ssssshhhhhhh.... we've unofficially started a US/IOA mini vacay fund!
> 
> And by mini, I mean not staying on site, only going 2-3 days and renting a house mini.
> 
> Soooo.... how's everyone doing?



Yay..........a trip is still a trip 

When you planning on going?


Those two are watching one of the worst movies I have ever seen.........I gave up but they say it`s so bad they have to see the end of it.......Battleship!!

Did they really think a movie where Rhianna is one of the stars was going to be good??

I`ve stomped off with my laptop through to another room.

Got 1st episode of the new series of Dexter recording at the moment....will watch later so we can skim through the endless adverts. been looking forward to this


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Yay..........a trip is still a trip
> 
> When you planning on going?



Why for HHN of course!!!! 

Still trying to get all the good gossip and find out if the rumor is true that it will be in both parks this year


----------



## keishashadow

There's that two park HHN tidbit againworks for me!

i've grown fond of greek yogurt, gives me something to eat when the rest of family is scarfing down ice cream

RCCL has in room movies, unfortunately the one movie we kept catching was Battleship, truly awful.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies 

Seems like my family think I am the universal expert now cause had a aunt and uncle wanting to know how much a 3 day trip to universal would be for 8 to 10 people and I have only done 2 to 4 and can budget for that many lol


----------



## schumigirl

I had my oldest friend from school visit for a few hours this afternoon on her way from Scotland to further down south.

I ache from laughing so much!!! We got all our old photographs out and spent the afternoon just laughing at how ridiculous we looked.......think 1983 Madonna......but with no style!!! I had developed my love for purple.....so if it was purple I was wearing it  

She also reminded me I was convinced I was going to marry Phil Oakey of the Human League or .............George Michael.......like that was ever going to happen 

It was lovely catching up with her as we hadn`t seen one another for 6 years and we`ve been friends since we were 11.

Feeling very nostalgic now tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Forgot to say.......

Had an email from Universal with a HHN survey in yesterday. It only let me get so far and wouldn`t let me make my selection about half way through.....so pressed the technical difficulty red writing and it`s gone back.

So hope they send me it again.....I like surveys


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> Forgot to say.......
> 
> Had an email from Universal with a HHN survey in yesterday. It only let me get so far and wouldn`t let me make my selection about half way through.....so pressed the technical difficulty red writing and it`s gone back.
> 
> So hope they send me it again.....I like surveys



I did the survey.  It was interesting the 2 things they were most interested in - it took a few mintutes to load, though.  Very interesting how they will price this year.  I doubt I will make it there, but you never know.


----------



## macraven

_where i live, we received 14.5 inches of snow yesterday.


i hate snow.


more snow on the way........     yuk_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _where i live, we received 14.5 inches of snow yesterday.
> 
> 
> i hate snow.
> 
> 
> more snow on the way........     yuk_



 




Well.......heavy frost here....thankfully no snow! But so cold.

I`m ready for spring.

Trying to decide whether to have wholemeal toast, marmalade and tea for breakfast or butter pancakes and maple syrup....... 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _where i live, we received 14.5 inches of snow yesterday.
> 
> 
> i hate snow.
> 
> 
> more snow on the way........     yuk_



 

Rain for us, really gray days.  Maybe some snow next week, but it's getting warmer.  I am not a snow fan either.

DD's soccer team is practicing outside more and more.  Us parental units freeze on the side lines watching them.  The fields always seem to be cold, as the wind goes right across the field.

So waiting for the week-end!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies 

We have rain in the day and snow at night here and they say spring may be late here but I can remember winters when I was younger be a whole lot worse than they are now


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> We have rain in the day and snow at night here and they say spring may be late here but I can remember winters when I was younger be a whole lot worse than they are now



_once you turn 30, we all say the winters when we were younger were the worse.

probably because our parental units made us shovel the driveway, sidewalk, etc for them as we were younger than them..........


then when you grow up and reproduce, the snow shoveling goes to the kids/teens in the house to do.

somehow i lucked out on that theory.
i still shovel snow._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


>


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


>


----------



## damo

macraven said:


>


----------



## macraven

damo said:


>


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Why for HHN of course!!!!
> 
> Still trying to get all the good gossip and find out if the rumor is true that it will be in both parks this year



_homie Sharky, what dates are you planning in October?
will youse be there when i am there?_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _homie Sharky, what dates are you planning in October?
> will youse be there when i am there?_



When will you be there Mac? We haven't chosen our dates yet


----------



## macraven

_at the darkside Oct 6-16 or 17.
at the motherland the week prior.

if you stay onsite, the HRH has the cheapest rates for the above time period.
PBH is next for good rates.
RPH is the highest from the 4th on to when I am there.

right now, availability at hrh and pbh are plentiful.


weekend rates (fri/sat) are higher than weekdays.


make plans now.
you know you wanna........_


----------



## tink1957

hi homies

The weather here has been crazy in the 60's yesterday & tomorrow we have a freeze warning  It's no wonder I'm catching a cold.

Hope everyone has a great weekend :


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _at the darkside Oct 6-16 or 17.
> at the motherland the week prior.
> 
> if you stay onsite, the HRH has the cheapest rates for the above time period.
> PBH is next for good rates.
> RPH is the highest from the 4th on to when I am there.
> 
> right now, availability at hrh and pbh are plentiful.
> 
> 
> weekend rates (fri/sat) are higher than weekdays.
> 
> 
> make plans now.
> you know you wanna........_



Sadly we'll have to wait until closer to launch since my hubs has to wait to request his vaca... BUT... the week you're at the Darkside will be our week


----------



## keishashadow

that hoochie hula chick's a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> that hoochie hula chick's a sight for sore eyes!



Ditto!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> hi homies
> 
> The weather here has been crazy in the 60's yesterday & tomorrow we have a freeze warning  It's no wonder I'm catching a cold.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend :




_60's .........?????


nevermind, just reread and saw you will be in the 30's soon.



my area received 14.5 inches of snow the other day.
we are nowhere near 60 degrees..........


hope you feel better soon.
having a cold is no fun._


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Sadly we'll have to wait until closer to launch since my hubs has to wait to request his vaca... BUT... the week you're at the Darkside will be our week



_great, pencil me in your calendar._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> that hoochie hula chick's a sight for sore eyes!










tink1957 said:


> Ditto!











_it's nice to be back home


_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _it's nice to be back home
> _


Mac ... you've been in my thoughts ...


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac ... you've been in my thoughts ...


----------



## RAPstar

Missed you, Mac!!! 

Ugh, computer problems the last 2 days of work. Had to take a crash course training for the next level of work (which i wasn't supposed to start till next week) just so I could do something since its all I had access to.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _great, pencil me in your calendar._



 You better believe it! 

Now everyone cross your eyes, fingers and toes that nothing comes up between now and then lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _great, pencil me in your calendar._



Are we going to miss you by 1 day??? 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Now everyone cross your eyes, fingers and toes that nothing comes up between now and then lol



Fingers and toes crossed for Mrs Sharky 

I know what you mean......I spend the whole year worrying something will happen.......but I`m a worrier....it`s what we do 


We`re all sat watching what for some, would be the most boring thing on the planet. 

F1 Grand Prix starts this month and we are sat watching them testing the cars in Barcelona. Love it!!! Looking out for my brother who works in F1.....not a driver though unfortunately 

Tonight got some friends coming around for pizza and wine night. I`m making homemade so hope they turn out ok. We have pizza menus at hand if needed!! Last time I made pizza the dough rose about 3 foot in the oven  It was not great! It was funny though.... as everyone reminded me for months!!

Hope everyone`s good, have a great weekend

6 weeks today I`ll be arriving in New York


----------



## dizzi

Good Morning,

Seems I will be turning to the  DARK SIDE, at least until October.

And i would like a room with a Private Balconey,  over looking part of the parks and some type of water.  Is that asking for to 
much as a NEWBIE, dark sider???

My DD, for tooooo many reasons didnt get such a great sweet 16 bday.
SO all she wants is to do Halloween Horror Nights with some of her friends For her Bday this year......THUS THE TURN

*************************************************

ME.....I go into work at 5pm today so i am just rising and drinking some coffee. 
Have a bit of errands to do today.
Looking a bit DARK outside.....Does Mickey know i have turned.


----------



## macraven

dizzi said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Seems I will be turning to the  DARK SIDE, at least until October.
> 
> Andi would like a room with a Private Balconey,  over looking part of the parks and some type of water.  Is that asking for
> much as a NEWBIE, dark sider???
> 
> My DD, fo tooooo manyreasons ddnt get such a great sweet 16 bday.
> SO all she wats is to do Halloween Horror Nights with ome of her friends For her Bday this year......THUS THE TURN
> 
> *************************************************
> 
> ME.....I go into work at 5pm today so i am just rising and drinking some coffee.
> Hve a bit of errands to do today.
> Looking a bit DARK outside.....Does Mickey know i have turned.





_to dizzi, our newest homie !!

so glad you came to the darkside, we love new homies.


I hear ya about the coffee addiction.
i'm going nuts cutting back on it due to some new meds.
caffeine withdrawal is miserable.

there are no balconies at HRH or RPH.
there are some at PBH.

you can get good park views and pool views at rph and hrh depending on the location of your hotel room and type of room.

you can also get a good rate with the FLO code as you are a floridian resident.

weekend rates for the hotels run a tad higher than during the week.
right now for the month of October, rph is the highest, then pbh and hrh has standard rooms for $202 a night.  but, the FLO code will bring the cost done.

of course, this could all switch around on hotel rates.
do book a night or two for onsite when you know your plans.
check the website for rates frequently.
if your rate drops, call and request it be modified to the better rate.
(i do this all the time)


there have been a splattering of standard rooms at rph for october with the stay more, save more public code but you need 5 nights or more to get the $177.xx room rate per night.
when oct. ressies are cancelled, those standard rooms are going back into the pool.
i'm still trying for the 15th as right now that night for me is at $389.xx


rooms open up frequently but you have to catch them right away at the rph right now.  i'm guessing that by May, there will be more availability at rph.

the other two have plenty of open rooms to book.

i live for HHN.
i am completely and totally addicted to it.

your daughter will love it.
do you think you will tag along or will she go just with friends?

doing hhn will surely make up for any unhappy birthday event.
you are a great mom to do this for her!

Saturdays for hhn is very crowded.
less crowds on thursday nights.
sundays used to be crowd free but has grown due to the popularity of hhn.
fridays are less crowded than saturdays, but more crowded than sundays.
in mid october, wednesdays are added for hhn.
stay away from Hell Week.  it's when the schools have a mini break and all the teens hit the parks...

all the above is in Mac 101

don't worry about mickey.
i'm sure if he could get away with it, he would try hhn also.

i do split stays.
i do the motherland on site for a week then switch to the darkside resorts.
they both get my money.

i am sure others here in this thread will give their thoughts and suggestions to you.
we all experience hhn and the hotels differently.
just sharing my opinions on them.

we are a friendly bunch of homies and like to help others._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Are we going to miss you by 1 day???
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for Mrs Sharky
> 
> I know what you mean......I spend the whole year worrying something will happen.......but I`m a worrier....it`s what we do
> 
> 
> We`re all sat watching what for some, would be the most boring thing on the planet.
> 
> F1 Grand Prix starts this month and we are sat watching them testing the cars in Barcelona. Love it!!! Looking out for my brother who works in F1.....not a driver though unfortunately
> 
> Tonight got some friends coming around for pizza and wine night. I`m making homemade so hope they turn out ok. We have pizza menus at hand if needed!! Last time I made pizza the dough rose about 3 foot in the oven  It was not great! It was funny though.... as everyone reminded me for months!!
> 
> Hope everyone`s good, have a great weekend
> 
> 6 weeks today I`ll be arriving in New York



Thanks Schmu!!!


----------



## dizzi

I Plan on going to HHN.
.
I just hope i can get through it 

I dont like horror shows or movies.  Her Dad will love it, and she is horror film junkie.

I am sure i will have lots of questions between now and then.

I know we will want to go on the slowest time possible.  Just not sure what dates that  knowwill be yet?

I dont know how long we will b staying since we will be taking other kids and i assume they wll have to miss school to do th better days.

Since we do live only 2.5 hours away i am thinking the first day i will pick the kids up as soon as they check in to school  so they ar counted for that day.

That would get us there by 11:15. ish.

That is  the only plan i have so far......


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Are we going to miss you by 1 day???



_i haven't bought my plane tickets yet.
i have my darkside hotel finalized but not the motherland portion yet.

i want to be in orlando on the sunday so i can meet up with youse and the family, that is my priority.

i have not found very good schedule for the flight on that weekend, but a decent one on the monday.

i'll keep searching the flights and that will determine the date i will be in orlando and seeing youse!!

i usually have my air purchased by now but an unexpected situation happened and i couldn't.
i'm just now starting on the air portion of my trip.

i'll get the motherland portion for a resort done by the end of the month.

as usual, i tell all my homies here my vacation dates and plans and then tell Mr Mac when i will be gone.  


6 weeks and you will be back in ny.
wow!

i bet you won't be sleeping much on that vacation.
but, you can sleep on the flight back home.
sounds like a plan.

_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Oh Mac!!! I am so sorry to hear about your loss  I was reading back to try and catch up with everyone and saw your post. Big big hugs to you!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

dizzi said:


> I Plan on going to HHN.
> .
> I just hope i can get through it
> 
> I dont like horror shows or movies.  Her Dad will love it, and she is horror film junkie.



Hi dizzi! 

Welcome to the Dark Side! 

I am know by our local haunted houses as "She who can not be scared" so I will give you my one and only HHN personal experience. I didn't find it scary  Yes they have some great "surprises" but I was more intrigued by the wonderful attention to details and found the scare-actors fun. If you approach it looking for the little details and just enjoying the scenery and energy, I sincerely believe you'll have a wonderful time. I hope you and your family enjoy yourselves!


----------



## dizzi

Sharky,

Thanks!   
I was hoping i could do that. 

I am having a hard time just watching the TV show 'The Following" with all the blood.MY FAMILY LOVES IT!

I am going to go in trying to look at it from an art side of things.


----------



## keishashadow

hey dizzi, gotta luv a gal who is down with HHN as a sweet sixteen celebration

I luv HHN.  the scared I get the funner it is.  freely admit to spending most of my nights there emitting a nervous laugh & squealing like a little witch


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hey dizzi, gotta luv a gal who is down with HHN as a sweet sixteen celebration
> 
> I luv HHN.  the scared I get the funner it is.  freely admit to spending most of my nights there emitting a nervous laugh & squealing like a little witch



_like in the high tones of T-hee T-hee hee hee........
and then the WOOOOOOOOOO_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _like in the high tones of T-hee T-hee hee hee........_
> _and then the WOOOOOOOOOO_


 
 as good of a description as any i suppose

honestly, not sure since it only pops out when something scary is jumping mewhich is around every corner @ HHN.  Maybe if i drink more there i'd steady my nerves hehehe


----------



## dizzi

Yep, my girl is a little.....different.

But she is all mine for a little longer.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i haven't bought my plane tickets yet.
> i have my darkside hotel finalized but not the motherland portion yet.
> 
> i want to be in orlando on the sunday so i can meet up with youse and the family, that is my priority.
> 
> 
> _



 Fingers crossed for that  



keishashadow said:


> I luv HHN.  the scared I get the funner it is.  freely admit to spending most of my nights there emitting a nervous laugh & squealing like a little witch



lol......that sounds like me........love it........even if I`m jumping higher than a bird with fright.

My DH still says his best HHN moments were the first and second years we went and I was gripping on to poor Todd like my life depended on it....especially since the first time I had just met him half an hour before  He would have loved to have it on camera!!

I`ll try and be good this year 

Dizzi.........you`ll love it 


Pizza and wine night last night went great........all the pizza`s turned out fine and had a really good night. Tired this morning as last ones went home around 2.30am.......late for us!

Beautiful day here today......should do some gardening......or maybe not.


----------



## keishashadow

carole - lol Todd is a good sport!  I always try to position myself behind tall guys in the house conga lines

can't say i've ever had pizza & vino...beer, that's another story.  have a groupon to use up before it expires for a place called beernutz, so cold i can't bring myself to leave the house.  think a call may be in order for takeout.  

how cold is it?  tried to call and get appt to change oil at one of those quick lube places and voice mail said they were closed due to extreme temperatures.


----------



## dizzi

was 60 degrees here this morning, people wearing coats and gloves


----------



## keishashadow

dizzi said:


> was 60 degrees here this morning, people wearing coats and gloves


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  Just doing a quick pop in to say hello!  So happy to see you back, Mac!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

dizzi said:


> was 60 degrees here this morning, people wearing coats and gloves


  Yeah, we watched the Jays baseball game from Tampa today ... we both commented "why are they wearing hats, gloves and covering up with blankets" ... it was 4°C here (or about 37°F for you non-metric types) and we went for a nice walk this afternoon with just our light jackets on - no gloves or winter hats


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just doing a quick pop in to say hello!  So happy to see you back, Mac!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yeah, we watched the Jays baseball game from Tampa today ... we both commented "why are they wearing hats, gloves and covering up with blankets" ... it was 4°C here (or about 37°F for you non-metric types) and we went for a nice walk this afternoon with just our light jackets on - no gloves or winter hats



_heard on the radio this evening that parts of florida could get down to freezing temps.
everyone that doesn't dress in layers ends up in hats, gloves, coats, blankets and a bottle of beer to tolerate that cold._


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, how is our newest unborn homie doing now?

want to start a lottery on what date he comes in to the world?



my guess is it will happen during the night and youse will sleep thru most of it.



which is the direct opposite on how i became a mother.


my med s have kicked in and i need janet here to tell me to geer off the boadrds.


amy way, shoot a flare in the air over m y house whn you mkae your anouncement.
i dom't want to be th elast to knw._


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Kfish, how is our newest unborn homie doing now?
> 
> want to start a lottery on what date he comes in to the world?
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is it will happen during the night and youse will sleep thru most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> which is the direct opposite on how i became a mother.
> 
> 
> my med s have kicked in and i need janet here to tell me to geer off the boadrds.
> 
> 
> amy way, shoot a flare in the air over m y house whn you mkae your anouncement.
> i dom't want to be th elast to knw._



Our newest homie should be here in about 5 1/2 weeks if he goes to term.  The little guy will be heading down to the motherland in late May....never to early to start planning trips!  

And don't worry, I will jump on here as soon as the little guys is born....or until the drug wear off.....which could be a while


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## keishashadow

i speak mac, put those jake brakes on homie


----------



## dizzi

it is def, pretty darn cold here in south florida. 

Thinking about turning on the. heat

But i guess i will just grab a blanket.

***********************************************

So i am wondering what is the best way to go with trying  spend the least amount of $$$  yet see all the haunted houses for HHN.

i suppose we are going to have to purchase day tickets as well as HHN tickets
to b able to be in the holding area.

Is this any experts thoughts as well.
or
If we go early enough in the season will it not be as packd???


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _heard on the radio this evening that parts of florida could get down to freezing temps._


 Its 47 right now and is supposed to be in the upper 30s by morning.


----------



## macraven

dizzi said:


> it is def, pretty darn cold here in south florida.
> 
> Thinking about turning on the. heat
> 
> But i guess i will just grab a blanket.
> 
> ***********************************************
> 
> So i am wondering what is the best way to go with trying  spend the least amount of $$$  yet see all the haunted houses for HHN.
> 
> i suppose we are going to have to purchase day tickets as well as HHN tickets
> to b able to be in the holding area.
> 
> Is this any experts thoughts as well.
> or
> If we go early enough in the season will it not be as packd???



_the first two weeks of hhn does not have large crowds compared to the rest of the month.

last year they sold a special ticket that allowed you to enter the parks at 3:00? maybe 4:00 and then you could stay in the park when it closed for the day guests.
get into the parks early and wait in the holding area then.

have no idea if this ticket will be available again for hhn 23.

the floridian hhn tix rate is good.
so is the ap rate.

last year and prior years there was a hhn pass that was valid for the first 10 nights of hhn admission.


we are a few months out from when the hhn dates will be released.
then the ticket prices will follow.

i can't wait for hhn!!_


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Its 47 right now and is supposed to be in the upper 30s by morning.



_Todd, i check orlando weather daily.
i was shocked when i read some areas will hit freezing!!

i don't equate orlando and cold together.

homies there are gonna be miserable with that cold weather_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Its 47 right now and is supposed to be in the upper 30s by morning.


At this time of year, if we hit 47°F, we'd be dancing outside in t-shirts 

...  our weather here has been "springlike" the last week or so


----------



## dizzi

I always feel bad for visitors who come to Florida from cld areas and then it is cold here.

I have always thoght the cold here is worse than the cold up north, something about it makes my skin sting.


----------



## toddinboston

We did an Orlando trip in march '02...Sunday was 80 and Tuesday night there were frost warnings...


----------



## keishashadow

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> At this time of year, if we hit 47°F, we'd be dancing outside in t-shirts
> 
> ... our weather here has been "springlike" the last week or so


 
Lake Bonny? we have a storm coming thru tomorrow that i hope stays south of us for most part but forecast to hit mid-50's by the weekend.  We're planning on taking a nature hike of sorts to try out the new DSLR we finally bought.  Went with the Nikon D3100, couldnt pass up the price of a refurb (with extended warranty) thru adorama.  Now need to pick up the zoom, not sure whether to pick up the 55-200VR or the 55-300VR (way pricier).

i don't care how cold it is, just hope to avoid that monsoon we ran into last year.  Only the 2nd time we've hit such foul rainy weather during a trip there.

SWA released schedule that encompasses HHN.  I'm booked, now we 'have' to go.


----------



## macraven

_BonLee always comes out the winner when it comes to cold and snow falls._


----------



## macraven

_a big   to


*toddinboston*  for being the newest homie here !!


todd, btw, i adore that name, used it on my 4th born son but he doesn't have boston as his middle name.


that really sucks being on vacation and have it 80 then facing a frost warning.


i'm betting you didn't have gloves with you on that trip.


be sure to hang out here awhile, we love noobies!



i'm sure the other homies will come along and welcome you here too._


----------



## schumigirl

toddinboston said:


> We did an Orlando trip in march '02...Sunday was 80 and Tuesday night there were frost warnings...



 Hi toddinboston................We once had our last day around the 7th Nov and we headed to Downtown Disney at 7.30 to check in our luggage for our flight home and it was freezing cold!!! It was strange heading out of the airconditioned RPR and it was colder outside for a change!!

All the VA staff had on coats, hats and gloves on and we were stood in shorts and thin tops. It was not what we expected 

I hate the cold 


Got our Orlando car hire booked today. Like to get things organised early.

Full size SUV, we do enjoy driving over there. In fact it`s the only thing we ever argue over.......who`s turn it is to drive in Florida  

It`s my turn to drive to Clearwater this year


----------



## schumigirl

We have the most beautiful day here today  Well not that warm but very sunny. Had heavy fog this morning. 

I should be doing something else  Home alone this afternoon.

It`s mothers day her in the UK on Sunday so need to get my mum`s card and organise her flowers to be delivered. 

Hope everyones good


----------



## macraven

_mornin' Carole.

you are such a wonderful daughter, sending your mum flowers for the special day.


any specific type of flowers she enjoys more?





for me, ugh.
snow started an hour ago.


got a call last night from the high school.
they are closed today.
weather related._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _got a call last night from the high school.
> they are closed today.
> weather related._



Man, my kids would be dancing if school was closed today.  Right now the sun has been out all morning and will be most of the day.  Cold though, in the 30's F.  Storm tomorrow, but snow or rain that won't be much.  Just enough to be annoying.  And of course, my Dsis is flying out tomorrow night.  I told her the storm was just for her!   She hates turbulance.


----------



## dizzi

it is pretty chilly here today but i do hate the cold, so my DH says i am a whimp....

But my 3 oldest kids live up north, i texted the youngest of the 3 today because they are calling for power outages, because snow will  get  so bad

Told him to prepare......flash lights etc,, I AM SURE HE WONT HEED THE WARNING!!!!     COLLEGE KIDS........ugh


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _BonLee always comes out the winner when it comes to cold and snow falls._










macraven said:


> _got a call last night from the high school.
> they are closed today.
> weather related._


... when I was in school, classes were never closed because of weather


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Man, my kids would be dancing if school was closed today.  Right now the sun has been out all morning and will be most of the day.  Cold though, in the 30's F.  Storm tomorrow, but snow or rain that won't be much.  Just enough to be annoying.  And of course, my Dsis is flying out tomorrow night.  I told her the storm was just for her!   She hates turbulance.



_it extends our school year when they have weather closures up here.
there are 4 built in "snow days" but they are long gone.

for this make up date, spring break ends a day early.
back to school on monday 4/1.

our schools really never close due to weather but this closure was decided last night due to the road conditions that would occur.

the district feels that it would be a danger with the bus system that brings the teens to school.

btw, we have shoveled 2 times since noon.
will be heading outside again soon._


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... when I was in school, classes were never closed because of weather



_that is because your area knows how to handle snow and they take care of it immediately.
they get an A+     

a good reason to live in canada, roads are kept up regularly !!_


----------



## Mad Hattered

We had an inch or two of snow fall and stick to the grassy areas today.  Luckily I am headed down to the Darkside and stuff in the morning so I can leave this all behind!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!

Just poppin in to say 

Had my 35 week sono today and the little guy is weighing in at 5 1/2 pounds...not too much longer!


----------



## Lynne G

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just poppin in to say
> 
> Had my 35 week sono today and the little guy is weighing in at 5 1/2 pounds...not too much longer!



KS, WOOOT!  Great news!  Hang in there.  He'll be arriving before you know it.

The storm has arrived where I live.  My windows at work should be recorded for a haunted house.  They are screechning so loudly it's giving me a  .  I wish the wind would die down.

DD has  a great soccer game last night.


----------



## macraven

kstarfish82 said:


> hello all!
> 
> Just poppin in to say
> 
> Had my 35 week sono today and the little guy is weighing in at 5 1/2 pounds...not too much longer!



_woot  !_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> KS, WOOOT!  Great news!  Hang in there.  He'll be arriving before you know it.
> 
> The storm has arrived where I live.  My windows at work should be recorded for a haunted house.  They are screechning so loundly it's giving me a  .  I wish the wind would die down.
> 
> DD has  a great soccer game last night.



_are you gonna get much snow?
maybe they'll let everyone out early today from work........_


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Mac! 

Nope, just 2 to 4 inches of snow, and that's not much for us.  What we are having is 60 mph winds.  Glad I'm an inside worker right now. 

Cold homies, stay warm.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> any specific type of flowers she enjoys more?
> 
> 
> 
> _




She loves any flowers....usually pinks and peaches. I call a florist near her and they deliver them and are always lovely.....touch wood 

It`s her birthday the week after so trying to think of something that has a New York theme to get her. So far I`m stumped!!! 


Cold here......and very foggy last few days. 

Very jealous of Mr MH and where he`s going


----------



## Mikkimús

And see she´s alive
Way too much has happened, took a break from school nothing was working and i was getting depressed 
Anyways took a break and next friday im getting my diploma as professional makeup-artist, so im finally doing something i love
I have about one billion four hundred thousand and twelve post to go through so i better get started 


Ive missed you to pieces i just needed to think about what i was doing


----------



## keishashadow

just felt like seeing a friendly face today


----------



## macraven

_woot .......woot......

our iceland mickey mouse is back.



open arms for all our returning homies!!

congrats on finishing skool.
diplomas are a great thing to have._


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;47725112 said:
			
		

> And see she´s alive
> Way too much has happened, took a break from school nothing was working and i was getting depressed
> Anyways took a break and next friday im getting my diploma as professional makeup-artist, so im finally doing something i love
> I have about one billion four hundred thousand and twelve post to go through so i better get started
> 
> 
> Ive missed you to pieces i just needed to think about what i was doing



  

So nice to see you back Miss MikkiMus. Congrats on the dip....you must be so pleased. 



keishashadow said:


> just felt like seeing a friendly face today



 

We have that episode of two half men coming up on Monday night....they showed a clip tonight........The dance routine looks so funny  I`ll be watching!!!



Another quiet night tonight. DH is away working. DS is watching football. 

Got tomorrow planned out. Grocery shopping in morning, meeting friend for light lunch then some clothes shopping in the afternoon. It was my idea as well and I hate shopping!!! 

Then I`m taking DH out for a meal tomorrow night. His choice.....well within reason......I fancy Thai


----------



## dizzi

peaking in to say HEY!!!!


----------



## macraven

dizzi said:


> peaking in to say HEY!!!!



_tag, you're it.......

good to see youse hear again!_


----------



## schumigirl

Wet, wild and windy is the weather here at the moment......and an arctic blast heading our way!!!! Lovely!!!

It`s chucking it down here. So my lunch and shopping trip with my friend has been postponed.

No excuses for not ironing now this afternoon........but I`m sure I`ll come up with one 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## macraven

_eh, what's an iron?_


----------



## keishashadow

yinz guys want an iron? 






we cut our teeth on them here

i'm waiting to finish feeding all the 1st shift here, then off for provisions and do it again, everyday is groundhog day

good weekend to all.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> good weekend to all.


  ... hey, check your Facebook messages - sent you a message, I'm losing my marbles


----------



## schumigirl

Had a lovely mothers day so far 

Got flowers yesterday and DS today gave me a lovely black leather cross body bag I had looked at. I thought it would be ideal for New York next month when I saw it. 

And as DH is away working DS made me a lovely lunch.......Turkey salad sandwiches........they were just lovely and taste so much nicer when someone else makes them


----------



## donaldduck352

*Its already mothers day across the pond?In the states its May 12'th.

Oh hellow all.Been MIA for awhile,very busy.*


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> yinz guys want an iron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we cut our teeth on them here
> 
> i'm waiting to finish feeding all the 1st shift here, then off for provisions and do it again, everyday is groundhog day
> 
> good weekend to all.



*Hey Janet remember this one? *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqZDXCy_RZE


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *Its already mothers day across the pond?In the states its May 12'th.
> 
> Oh hellow all.Been MIA for awhile,very busy.*





Yep, it`s always earlier in the UK. Nice to see you 


-5 here this morning, that`s about 23 in farenheit. Bloomin cold in any language!!

Have a few things to be going on with today. Ordered some stuff online but had to be delivered to store so picking them up, got appointment for eyebrow waxing and DH has Doc`s appointment. So in and out all day when it really is a day to be staying in, it`s perishingly cold!!!

Still, start of a new week.....nearly 4 weeks till New York


----------



## keishashadow

oh how i love the spring time change.

Carole - Happy mommies day  speaking of mums, are the Brits as obsessed with covering the growing baby bump as it is here?

does anybody watch celebrity apprentice?  i taped it and was surprised to see episode was set @ Universal Orlando.  Nice to be able to get glimpses of the parks.  Not sure if you can catch a rerun online NBC.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... hey, check your Facebook messages - sent you a message, I'm losing my marbles


one marble found



donaldduck352 said:


> *Hey Janet remember this one? *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqZDXCy_RZE


 
blast from the past!  here's a local goodie for you of a 'pale stale ale':

http://www.rustycans.com/HISTORY/oldfroth.html


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Been busy with work (learning a new system and somewhat working a new schedule). Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone is good
Been warm and raining here and returns to cold tomorrow


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely mothers day so far
> 
> Got flowers yesterday and DS today gave me a lovely black leather cross body bag I had looked at. I thought it would be ideal for New York next month when I saw it.
> 
> And as DH is away working DS made me a lovely lunch.......Turkey salad sandwiches........they were just lovely and taste so much nicer when someone else makes them



_happy belated UK Mother's Day Carole !!

yes, food always tastes better when someone else makes it......
_


ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Hope everyone is good
> Been warm and raining here and returns to cold tomorrow




_it's snowing here now.
did have some light rain this morning, wishing that it would have continued instead of the flakes it turned into.

we are at 34 today.
guess you could call that warm for us.

_


----------



## macraven

_Hey Keisha girl
Hey Robbie.......
_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> one marble found


 thank you thank you thank you


----------



## keishashadow

hey hey hey, it was 60 degrees here again today



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> thank you thank you thank you


 
 now about the lens question i have for new camera...lol  will pm u


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> hey hey hey, it was 60 degrees here again today
> 
> now about the lens question i have for new camera...lol  will pm u



Replied


----------



## Lynne G

Hello from the city having periods of heavy rain, with a cold front dippng temps for the next couple of days.  Yep, accidents already shutting down the highway.  Oh well.  Another cup of tea may be needed.  Even the dog is curled on the sofa.  Does not like rain.  Unlike my lab, which used to roll in the mud and enjoy the rain.

Hope all our British mums had a great day.  Carole, always good when family cooks.  Hoping my teen DS learns more, so I don't have to cook as much.  He's always hungry.

Excited to see how USO is building, and building and building.  We'll be able to give a Hollywood comparison later this summer.  My teen really wants to see US Hollywood, so I decided one less DL day is ok.  I have warned him it won't be as big, but at least we can ride Transformers without having to make an Orlando side trip, and hoping the late summer crowds won't be as bad.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _Hey Keisha girl
> Hey Robbie.......
> _


----------



## macraven

_who is up for a card game now?_


----------



## macraven

_hey homies, you missed a great card game last night.


i won a bowl of buttered popcorn..........


i'm still waiting for the sun to rise._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - Happy mommies day  speaking of mums, are the Brits as obsessed with covering the growing baby bump as it is here?




Unfortunately yes. We have some "celebs" that think we all want to know every single detail of everything. You can avoid it to a degree by not buying trashy womens magazines.......which I do. Unforunately our newspapers and online stuff are all obsessed with it too, especially some Kardasian woman......I thought that was a Star Trek baddie 




macraven said:


> _happy belated UK Mother's Day Carole !!
> 
> yes, food always tastes better when someone else makes it......
> _



 It certainly does taste better  



Lynne G said:


> Hope all our British mums had a great day.  Carole, always good when family cooks.  Hoping my teen DS learns more, so I don't have to cook as much.  He's always hungry.



Thanks  Yep......I don`t care what it is just happy to have it done for me.
He`s quite good actually, he can cook most things.......makes the best home made mac n cheese.........I haven`t ever taught him any baking as I`m a rubbish baker  I do try though!



Freezing cold and snowy here. Staying in day today. Done some housework and got a lot of laundry done.

Maybe do the inside windows later today 

Hey mac......you are up early today  The sun hasn`t visited us for days here.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hey mac......you are up early today  The sun hasn`t visited us for days here.



_went to bed late and up early this morning.
had to leave for work at 7 am.
came home soon after the bell rang.



work is highly overrated........._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _who is up for a card game now?_


 
did u win?



schumigirl said:


> Unfortunately yes. We have some "celebs" that think we all want to know every single detail of everything. You can avoid it to a degree by not buying trashy womens magazines.......which I do. Unforunately our newspapers and online stuff are all obsessed with it too, especially some *Kardasian woman......I thought that was a Star Trek baddie*


 
nwahahaha


----------



## macraven

_of course i won.
i was the only one that was playing and i could cheat and get away with it.

_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _of course i won._
> _i was the only one that was playing and i could cheat and get away with it._
> 
> __


 
even with odds, i'd have busted

decided I may just survive DST, how's everybody adjusting?


----------



## macraven

_by the time i have adjusted to dst, and enjoying it, it changes again._


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Have no idea if its where my doctor has increased the dosage on some meds or I am getting arthritis but in pain in my hip and knee cap and can't lay certain ways or cross my leg while sitting 
But anywho hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Lynne G

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Have no idea if its where my doctor has increased the dosage on some meds or I am getting arthritis but in pain in my hip and knee cap and can't lay certain ways or cross my leg while sitting
> But anywho hope everyone is doing well



Awwww.  I hope you get relief from the pain soon.  Twisted my knee a few years ago, and it still aches at times.  Ugh.  Not gonna say I am getting old.

Yes, EST is making my morning driving in the dark again.  Not enjoying that.  And, I am not ready for dinner until like 8pm, which is odd for me.

Mac, love to play games I always win at.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Have no idea if its where my doctor has increased the dosage on some meds or I am getting arthritis but in pain in my hip and knee cap and can't lay certain ways or cross my leg while sitting
> But anywho hope everyone is doing well



Aww......hope the doc can sort it out for you.....maybe change things if he can 


Our clocks don`t change till the end of the month over here, so couple more weeks before we lose an hours sleep.

I`m starting to get hooked on the Jodie Arias trial in Arizona  I said I wouldn`t..............but jeez..........too frustrating to watch at times!!

F1 Grand Prix starts this weekend    

Early rise as it`s in Australia.........but funnily enough unlike during the week we all bounce out of bed to head downstairs so we can watch it together. It`s not the same recording it to watch later. So, very excited GP fans now.

Off for a Bud


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Aww......hope the doc can sort it out for you.....maybe change things if he can
> 
> Our clocks don`t change till the end of the month over here, so couple more weeks before we lose an hours sleep.
> 
> I`m starting to get hooked on the Jodie Arias trial in Arizona  I said I wouldn`t..............but jeez..........too frustrating to watch at times!!
> 
> F1 Grand Prix starts this weekend
> 
> Early rise as it`s in Australia.........but funnily enough unlike during the week we all bounce out of bed to head downstairs so we can watch it together. It`s not the same recording it to watch later. So, very excited GP fans now.
> 
> Off for a Bud



Yeah I have a pretty good doctor and he should be able to sort it out or atleast give me something for the pain


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Have no idea if its where my doctor has increased the dosage on some meds or I am getting arthritis but in pain in my hip and knee cap and can't lay certain ways or cross my leg while sitting
> But anywho hope everyone is doing well



_Web MD website can help youse find some answers.

check out your meds and see what side effects can happen to other body parts.


one of my parental units was on a lot of meds for the heart and did not have any reactions that brought on arthritis.
but, all bodies act differently to medications so ask your doc.

do hope you have less hip and knee pain.
knee pain i do know and it is not fun._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _work is highly overrated........._


Yes, yes it is ... and that is why I am so grateful I get to work at home 


macraven said:


> _by the time i have adjusted to dst, and enjoying it, it changes again._


I have a real tough time with the loss of one measly hour ... it takes me over a week to get myself back to normal ... or as normal as I can be 



macraven said:


> _Web MD website can help youse find some answers._


  I stay away from Web MD - the more I read Web MD, the more I have every disease imaginable. 


macraven said:


> _ all bodies act differently to medications so ask your doc._


Definitely the right way to go about things!


----------



## tlinus

Hola Homies!

Boy oh boy, been on some ride so far this year and looks like there is no slowing down. 

First and foremost, we did NOT get to go to Orlando yet. We are now aiming for October. With the homies. Because Janet says so 

Kaitlyn is about one month and 8 days from turning 18  She is about 3 months away from graduating High School. Its been a loooooong road with her and I am extremely proud she has come so far and overcome alot to get to where she is today. She and Dh are scheduled for a tour at The Restaurant School at Walnut Hill College tomorrow morning. 

Courtney....I think I still have a 13 year old. I never really see her anymore...lol She did alot of winter training for softball. She is winding down 8th grade very nicely. She is in the school play. Last night was their first performance and they did a wonderful job!! She plays lacrosse for the school and softball for the township's AA (middle school does not offer softball for the girls) Oh, and we have a boyfriend. He is a cute kid....ahh, young love!

Frank. Frank is pretty status quo. Finished football without any sort of drama or concussions this year. He is currently on his Orange belt in Tang Soo Do. 5th grade math is killing us.....I constantly have to peel him from the ceiling during homework....Everyday Math can go suck an egg  Baseball season is revving up, so he will be out and running again with that soon as well. 

As for Momma and Papa - we are doing ok. DH hasn't been travelling nearly as much as he used to....but, unfortunately, the stress from the last two years is starting to show. We have a fun weekend in Atlantic City coming up soon!!! Beer Festival time  So far this year I have had a steroid injection in my hip for bursitis, on anti spasmatics for my back and have surgery this coming Tuesday on my foot. Fairly simple procedure to remove a cyst the size of a Buick...lol...not really. But somedays it feels like it! 

I need to go read up on the boards, catch up, look at some construction photos. Great to see you all, be back around again soon


----------



## macraven

_homie, welcome back home.



*i smell an october meet.*

you know you wanna............



come columbus day weekend.
join us for hhn._


----------



## keishashadow

Stl - sounds painful, be well



schumigirl said:


> *I`m starting to get hooked on the Jodie Arias trial in Arizona*  I said I wouldn`t..............but jeez..........too frustrating to watch at times!!
> 
> 
> *Early rise as it`s in Australia*.........but funnily enough unlike during the week we all bounce out of bed to head downstairs so we can watch it together. It`s not the same recording it to watch later. So, very excited GP fans now.
> 
> Off for a Bud


 
speaking of Austrailia, i watched some of their finest exports (the cast from the thunder down under)on project runway last night

I'm using the trial as a cautionary tale to my adult DS as the reason one stays away from crazy ex girlfriends.



tlinus said:


> Hola Homies!
> 
> Boy oh boy, been on some ride so far this year and looks like there is no slowing down.
> 
> First and foremost, we did NOT get to go to Orlando yet. We are now aiming for October. With the homies.* Because Janet says so*


 
somebody actually listens to my advice?  seriously

thanks for the update on the family, cannot believe how your kids have grown wow!  

best wishes for a speedy recovery, let the family wait on you...hand and foot



macraven said:


> _homie, welcome back home._
> 
> 
> 
> _*i smell an october meet.*_
> 
> _you know you wanna............_
> 
> 
> 
> _come columbus day weekend._
> _join us for hhn._


taking special note i have to leave the saturday prior  I liked to so much better when we could sneak in the Sunday and fly home on the holiday, oh well, them's the breaks, just happy to attend in less than 6 months


----------



## macraven

_yes, what keisha sez............!_


----------



## macraven

_spring is not here.
not even close to being here.


snowing now._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _spring is not here.
> not even close to being here.
> 
> 
> snowing now._



Yep, your sending it our way.  My DSis said it looked like Christmas.  She had to shovel and was not happy about it.  Ice this evening.  Not my idea of fun.  Oh well.  I get to watch my DD jump around the gym for 2 hours tonight.  Good thing is there's a Dunkin Donuts right near the gym and I have a coupon for free coffee on Mondays.  

Stay warm those of us still in the cold!


----------



## macraven

_the mcdonalds in my town have free small coffee every monday.


i usually take advantage of that but not today.

i don't want to shovel the drive way to get the car out of the garage and to the street.


i make coffee at home instead..._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Bad weather in our area today, I had just arrived home from work when we had golfball sized hail for about 10 minutes...it put several dents in the roofs of 2 of our cars not to mention the damage it probably did to my house roof. 

There have been several reports of tornados and it's still not over....hope everyone stays safe


----------



## macraven

_tornadoes................yikes



stay safe vicki_


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is doing well
As for me I am feeling a little better
Still hurting but beginning to get better


----------



## Lynne G

KY07 glad to hear you are feeling better.  I hope good health and pain free return soon.

Yikes!  Hail and tornado threat.  Spring weather in the US.  Today, the storm has mostly left, but it is really gray and damp out.  The news keeps saying the sun will return, but I am not seeing it yet.  Interestingly, the temps actually rose over night.  It is a good morning!

Can't believe our State's Youth Soccer Cup competiton starts this week-end, outdoor fields.  I am ready with my hat and gloves and large cup of joe! 

Mac, do you believe, the Dunkin Donuts I went to was out of coffee?   They were willing to sub, and had hot cocoa, so guess who got the caffine last night?  I am not a fan of hot cocoa, but DD is.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, do you believe, the Dunkin Donuts I went to was out of coffee?   They were willing to sub, and had hot cocoa, so guess who got the caffine last night?  I am not a fan of hot cocoa, but DD is.


----------



## macraven

_St Lawrence, feel better real soon !!!


hang in there.
once the spring temps come to your part of town, you'll feel better with the warmer weather.





can't say that for me though.
tonight will be 14 degrees or less.


right now it is 16.............._


----------



## ky07

Thanks Mac and Lynne 

That's what I am figuring what it is the cold temps and all the rain and guess where our temps are staying in the 40s its helped some and have to see my DR Friday and he may be able to help


----------



## keishashadow

hot chocolate + marshmellow fluff = nectar of the the Gods


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Thanks Mac and Lynne
> 
> That's what I am figuring what it is the cold temps and all the rain and guess where our temps are staying in the 40s its helped some and have to see my DR Friday and he may be able to help



_i would give my first born son for weather in the 40's right now._


----------



## RAPstar

EEEEEE!! Due to a new code Disney released, I was able to switch to an oceanview stateroom for $200 less than what I was paying for the inside cabin!! Yay! 

Hope all is well. Just work work work for me. Seeing a play this weekend with my friend Denise, and then Mary Poppins next Saturday! So at least I get to have a little fun when I'm not working. Having to deal with a sore throat right now though. Yuck!


----------



## Metro West

Well...today is the first day of spring and it's bringing strong storms and heavy downpours all over the Orlando area. Here at work...off Sand Lake Road...we thought the building was going to cave in with all the thunder and rain! We need rain but not heavy downpours where it just drains off...we need a nice soaking all day rain. I'll take what I can get. 

But...the weekend looks wonderful!


----------



## macraven

_i'll trade you my presently 17 degrees down to 9 tonight for that rain.



i'll even through in a butterbeer for youse metro.





is your rain right now like the summer thunderstorms?
if so, yikes.

that is a lot of rain.........._


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _is your rain right now like the summer thunderstorms?
> if so, yikes.
> 
> that is a lot of rain.........._


 It was this morning as the cold front was coming through. It's still rumbling out there but it looks like the rain is pretty much over for now...maybe some showers overnight tonight.


----------



## macraven

_metro, is the rainfall for your area below average usual for this time of year?


i haven't read too much of rain for orlando lately.
thinking the rain will be needed soon so no issues with fires and dry season later this year.


hope the downpours stop when it's time for you to travel back home later today._


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _metro, is the rainfall for your area below average usual for this time of year?_


 Yes...this is dry season so we need the rain to keep the wild fires from getting out of hand. We usually get little 10 minute showers this time of year...nothing severe.  Everyone's yard is a lovely shade of brown right now but that will change soon enough. 

Here are a few pictures from this morning:

http://www.cfnews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2013/3/20/much_needed_rain_tod.html


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yes...this is dry season so we need the rain to keep the wild fires from getting out of hand. We usually get little 10 minute showers this time of year...nothing severe.  Everyone's yard is a lovely shade of brown right now but that will change soon enough.
> 
> Here are a few pictures from this morning:
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2013/3/20/much_needed_rain_tod.html




Oh that`s not nice weather  Hope it clears up for the weekend as predicted for you 

Not much happening here. It`s still cold.

The same time last year we were having a very unusual heatwave.......bbq`s and beach walks......this year it`s boots and winter coats!!!

I need some sunshine!!! 

I have nothing left to do for our NY trip.......except go........I keep trying  to think of something else I may have missed out........then I discover it`s already planned. DH says my credit card is due a well earned rest......that won`t happen anytime soon 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## cbsnyber1

Metro West said:


> Everyone's yard is a lovely shade of brown right now but that will change soon enough.



Our yard is a lovely shade of white right now.


----------



## Metro West

cbsnyber1 said:


> Our yard is a lovely shade of white right now.


 I'll take the brown over the white any time.


----------



## cbsnyber1

Metro West said:


> I'll take the brown over the white any time.



Amen. . . I feel sorry for our wild birds, expecting spring, receiving winter. Their version of a weather forecasting groundhog must have had an off day as well.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Spring ... yeah right ... were under a heavy snowfall warning for tonight/tomorrow ... I'm going to hibernate now


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i would give my first born son for weather in the 40's right now._


 
i'll throw a middle son into the pot if it helps the cause



RAPstar said:


> EEEEEE!! Due to a new code Disney released, I was able to switch to an oceanview stateroom for $200 less than what I was paying for the inside cabin!! Yay!
> 
> !


 
woohoo



cbsnyber1 said:


> Our yard is a lovely shade of white right now.


 
i live in PIT northeastern 'burbs.  Looked out my window today, the sun was shining brightly.  Only thing wrong with the picture was the snow flying past it sideways in the high winds.


----------



## dizzi

I cant complain about out weather.

Although it has been over cast the past few days, really couldn't wear a bathing suit on the beach. BUT not cold, or snowing or even raining.


----------



## glocon

In middle TN we are yoyo-ing back and forth between warm and cold. Allergy season has definitely started since the weeping willows are green, the Bradford pears are full of buds, and all the spring flowers are springing up.
But I think the flora is all confused with the ups and downs of the temps.
Never know what we will need to be wearing to my son's baseball games...


----------



## keishashadow

anybody else start spring cleaning? it's slow going here


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> In middle TN we are yoyo-ing back and forth between warm and cold. Allergy season has definitely started since the weeping willows are green, the Bradford pears are full of buds, and all the spring flowers are springing up.
> But I think the flora is all confused with the ups and downs of the temps.
> Never know what we will need to be wearing to my son's baseball games...



_sounds good!

i'm gonna move to TN someday._


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> anybody else start spring cleaning? it's slow going here



Nope.  Township gave us a new trashcan though.  I have to start putting away the too wintery looking clothes.  However, with the temps in the 30s and 40s F, I hate to even put a sweater away.  Urge to spring clean hasn't hit yet.

Love that my bulb flowers are sprouting up.  They have snow on them now, but they are up!  Ah, spring!  Our lawns are white now too, but at least I am seeing some green in the plants.  And, the birds are getting noisier earlier and ealier.  

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## glocon

macraven said:


> _sounds good!
> 
> i'm gonna move to TN someday._



And I'm gonna move to FL someday!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> anybody else start spring cleaning? it's slow going here



_what is "spring cleaning?".............



i think that falls in line with "what is an iron".





we have more snow due this month........_


----------



## cbsnyber1

keishashadow said:


> i'll throw a middle son into the pot if it helps the cause
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> i live in PIT northeastern 'burbs.  Looked out my window today, the sun was shining brightly.  Only thing wrong with the picture was the snow flying past it sideways in the high winds.



I live about 20 miles from Seven Springs, so you know what I'm looking at.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Nope. *Township gave us a new trashcan* though. I have to start putting away the too wintery looking clothes. However, with the temps in the 30s and 40s F, I hate to even put a sweater away. Urge to spring clean hasn't hit yet.
> 
> Love that my bulb flowers are sprouting up. They have snow on them now, but they are up! Ah, spring! Our lawns are white now too, but at least I am seeing some green in the plants. And, the birds are getting noisier earlier and ealier.
> 
> Hope all are doing well.


how cool is that?  all they send me is a tax bill



macraven said:


> _what is "spring cleaning?"............._
> 
> 
> 
> _i think that falls in line with "what is an iron"._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _we have more snow due this month........_


 
lol yep, we have another storm coming thru on Sunday



cbsnyber1 said:


> I live about 20 miles from Seven Springs, so you know what I'm looking at.


 
oh yeah, mush, mush!  we're on the ridge of the 1st big mt, the wind was wicked today.



glocon said:


> And I'm gonna move to FL someday!


 
 not sure i'd want to deal with the summer heat all summerbut would like to set up dual residency if i ever hit the lottery.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> anybody else start spring cleaning? it's slow going here





macraven said:


> _what is "spring cleaning?".............
> 
> i think that falls in line with "what is an iron".
> 
> we have more snow due this month........_



I'm with Mac ... I don't own an iron 

We just had another dump of snow the last 24 hours ... probably a good 4 feet


----------



## macraven

_i declare BonLee the winner of winter.

_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## macraven

_yes, you definitely are the winner...........



i'm getting cold just by looking at your pictures.
btw, the doggie looks beautiful!_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _yes, you definitely are the winner...........
> 
> i'm getting cold just by looking at your pictures.
> btw, the doggie looks beautiful!_



Tanner says "thanks" 

It's actually warm enough to shovel with just a light jacket on ... only was about -4°C (or about 25°F)


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> And I'm gonna move to FL someday!



kewl.
ghen i cna buy you house and well will all be happyl




ot;s pt  taken ne  an hour to weeii weiter thiwl




my mediczgions makeme dzzyh n  aways makeaaa asifs ffunny'





i'll finifh thi convfsaigonl  latr/



wjere os ki   kesha ajen i ndf to tanslatel


----------



## Lynne G

Love Tanner's look.  My dog is curled on the couch.  Clear, sunny and 26 F.  

My DD keeps hoping it is warm. Wants to wear her capris even though it is below freezing.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## KorbensMomma

Wow my typing skills must be pretty bad cause I actually could read that. Hope you feel better macraven.

I don't think I own an iron either, if I do by chance it has been swallowed by the black hole that is my house. Heck the only hair dryer I have is used for the cat, and my hair is mid back length. Something makes me think if I am too lazy to dry my hair I am too lazy to spring clean.


----------



## keishashadow

bonny - i had to look twice to find tanner!  

mac - hmmm think your post said coffee & doughnuts are 'on you' today?

i like to iron (and hand-wash dishes) menial work soothes the savage beastie in me


----------



## macraven

KorbensMomma said:


> Wow my typing skills must be pretty bad cause I actually could read that. Hope you feel better macraven.
> 
> I don't think I own an iron either, if I do by chance it has been swallowed by the black hole that is my house. Heck the only hair dryer I have is used for the cat, and my hair is mid back length. Something makes me think if I am too lazy to dry my hair I am too lazy to spring clean.



_*at last, another homie that understands me.*


and she could read it!


maybe this homie speaks mac 101..?
i could learn from her...

i see similarities.
don't like to clean
have sons
have cats 
have cats' hairdryer
speaks two languages
can type (but better than me)
we have long hair



*now with homie keisha, she does a decent job of translating.*


but i do feel so much better today.
i'm leaving very soon for my doc appt.

ketchup up with youse homies later._


----------



## Lynne G

Well wishes to you Mac.  Hope Dr. Appt went ok.


----------



## macraven

_thx lynne.
appointment went fine and back again next month for review.

i had some health problems begin when i lost my dad.

my insomnia has improved and that i am pleased with.

_


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Well dr appt went as I thought today
He confirmed the pain in my hip and knee was arthritis and the bad thing is with all the meds he has me on he can't give me any kind of meds for it cause it may interact with my current meds any only thing I can do for now is take Tylenol and exercise and if not better in 2 months then he will more than likely start with shots in my hip and knee
Not looking forward to that but atleast everything else looks good lol


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Well dr appt went as I thought today
> He confirmed the pain in my hip and knee was arthritis and the bad thing is with all the meds he has me on he can't give me any kind of meds for it cause it may interact with my current meds any only thing I can do for now is take Tylenol and exercise and if not better in 2 months then he will more than likely start with shots in my hip and knee
> Not looking forward to that but atleast everything else looks good lol



_believe it or not St L, exercise such as walking will improve the arthritic hip and knee.
i had the knee shots before and it didn't help me that well.
i was told it would benefit me for about 3 months but really, only 2-3 weeks it helped.

the walking daily helped me more than the cortisone shots.

i don't have bad issues with the knee now.

hopefully you will feel better soon with warmer weather coming and when you get take walks.

hang in there homie!!_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> believe it or not St L, exercise such as walking will improve the arthritic hip and knee.
> i had the knee shots before and it didn't help me that well.
> i was told it would benefit me for about 3 months but really, only 2-3 weeks it helped.
> 
> the walking daily helped me more than the cortisone shots.
> 
> i don't have bad issues with the knee now.
> 
> hopefully you will feel better soon with warmer weather coming and when you get take walks.
> 
> hang in there homie!!



Thanks Mac and that's what I was thinking and hope I can get it under control before June cause not looking forward to a 13 hour drive to orlando in pain but fingers are crossed cause DW knows I won't let that stop me from a trip to the darkside lol


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _thx lynne._
> _appointment went fine and back again next month for review._
> 
> _i had some health problems begin when i lost my dad._
> 
> _my insomnia has improved and that i am pleased with._


 
slow and steady improvement will get you there

where's the coffee & doughnuts?  on the go most of day, all i had to eat today was a McD fillet of fish, haven't had one in years, it was worse than i remembered

stL have u tried a heating pad or icy hot?

youngest DS home on spring break, cleaned out the pantry, off to scrounge for crumbs


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Woo hoo!  Swimming through with my new droid lovin' this app! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Woo hoo!  Swimming through with my new droid lovin' this app!
> 
> How's everyone doing?



_happy that you are happy......!!



how's we doing??
in my parts, winter is still here.
need i say more.



did you book the darkside hotel yet?_


----------



## macraven

_Keisha..........the doughnuts went fast this morning.










so fast that i doubt many here even saw them...._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Still gray and cold here too *grump*

Not yet, still saving those pennies!


----------



## Lynne G

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Well dr appt went as I thought today
> He confirmed the pain in my hip and knee was arthritis and the bad thing is with all the meds he has me on he can't give me any kind of meds for it cause it may interact with my current meds any only thing I can do for now is take Tylenol and exercise and if not better in 2 months then he will more than likely start with shots in my hip and knee
> Not looking forward to that but atleast everything else looks good lol



KY,
Glad to hear it was not a surprise.  My DM has arthritis in knees, toes, fingers and not sure where else.  I was with her when the Dr. put one of the biggest needles I ever saw in her shoulder.  She takes aspirin for the pain.  She always knows when a change in the weather is.  Exercise is good and if all else fails, a glass of wine my be in order.  Anyway, take care and I hope the pain is relieved soon.


----------



## ky07

Lynne G said:


> KY,
> Glad to hear it was not a surprise.  My DM has arthritis in knees, toes, fingers and not sure where else.  I was with her when the Dr. put one of the biggest needles I ever saw in her shoulder.  She takes aspirin for the pain.  She always knows when a change in the weather is.  Exercise is good and if all else fails, a glass of wine my be in order.  Anyway, take care and I hope the pain is relieved soon.



Thanks and that's what my doctor wants to do if it doesn't get any better but I hate needles cause they had to argue with me to put a iv in when I had a heart attack and not to mention giving me insulin shots when I take pills 
So not a big fan of needles and would rather suffer but I am still in pain but its not as bad when it first began and maybe it will keep getting better


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _the doughnuts went fast this morning.
> 
> 
> _



I would have sold my soul for doughnuts this morning  

Felt a little "delicate" after a cocktail night last night 

It was at a friends house so I don`t really know what measures she was mixing........but oh boy did my head hurt this morning!!! When the drink just tastes like fruit juice you can forget there`s alcohol in them.

I could have sworn I did have a few non alcoholic ones too 

Soooooooo...........very quiet day today. Good job really, it`s like the arctic here....howling gales with biting temps.......I`m along the settee with lots of juices, paracetemol, chocolate and not a lot of sympathy from my loved ones  DH is being very smug as he was driving so he didn`t have a drop of alcohol!


St L .......continued good wishes to you ......keep thinking of your June trip if you feel low......it`ll be here before you know it  

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## keishashadow

lol carole, nothing like a big plate of greasy eggs/bacon/hash browns and donuts to cure that sorta morning afteror so i hear



macraven said:


> _Keisha..........the doughnuts went fast this morning._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so fast that i doubt many here even saw them...._


 
invisible donuts, no calories



ky07 said:


> Thanks and that's what my doctor wants to do if it doesn't get any better but I hate needles cause they had to argue with me to put a iv in when I had a heart attack and not to mention giving me insulin shots when I take pills
> So not a big fan of needles and would rather suffer but I am still in pain but its not as bad when it first began and maybe it will keep getting better


 
as i told my DH when he landed in hospital for 1st time last fall:  "don't stress, needles were bound to find you one way or the other, sooner if not later"  once you're feeling a bit better the idea of needles won't loom so large kwim?


----------



## macraven

_again, snow is in sunday's forecast for me.




i really believe that BonLee should get the snow.




i voted her the winner of snowfall earlier._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> lol carole, nothing like a big plate of greasy eggs/bacon/hash browns and donuts to cure that sorta morning afteror so i hear



 

Tom made me a gorgeous bacon and fried egg sandwich for lunch.......nicest thing I have eaten for ages......then tonight we had takeout pizza......pepperoni chicken onions and jalapenos with stuffed crust........it was divine. I was starving!!! Kyle was worried his pizza would disappear for some reason  He ate his rather quickly 

So with that and the 3 hour sleep I had this afternoon ......I feel so much better 


mac....hope you don`t get too much snow. I think we`re all ready for some better weather


----------



## macraven

_schumigirl/Carole, i hope your have great weather when in NY !!!


the weather where you are now will probably change to spring once you return from your trip to the states.


when i can't decide what to eat, i always make a fried egg sandwich.
never can go wrong with that._


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac  I`m not looking at too many weather reports for April in NY......I`ll check with my aunty before we leave, just hope in 3 weeks time it`s nice. Not expecting heat....but just looking for nice. 

Think my mum is starting to get a bit nervous.....excited, but very nervous.

Our weather is unseasonally cold for us. It`s been a long winter. 


We`re all sat watching MIB 3 tonight. Tom has a Bud.......I`m on pepsi


----------



## Lynne G

The storm is heading our way.  Now saying about 2 inches and a hazardous Monday morning commute.  I will be up early checking out the traffic reports.

DD did well with her game.  What us parental units have to endure.  The wind was so hard and cold I was bundled but wished I had worn warmer pants.  How the girls run around with no jackets always amazes me.

Hope all is well and all are safe.

Shumi, hope you NY trip is great.


----------



## macraven

_think we are going to miss the big storm that is coming from the west.

only expected to get 3-4 inches of snow.
middle of illinois will get hit the worse.


cold temps still with us but nothing new.




lynne, hope you survive the bad weather in your area!_


----------



## glocon

We have about an inch of snow here in Clarksville TN, and it is still snowing.  Schools would be closed if it wasn't Spring Break week .  When we first moved here that seemed funny to native Chicagoans, but we have gotten used to the milder winters and honestly, people around here do not have the best driving in snow skills so it is pretty scary.

Hope all the trees and flowers that started to bloom don't die!


----------



## macraven

_small world.
i'm a former st louis area homie that spent years in the city/chgo, but moved to the northern part of the state.


and would love to live in TN.

have you ever been to soddy-daisey area?



not going to be on the boards much today.
i hate using my IPad......


woke up early due to a phone call and still on the run.
taking a mini break for now and then back to business at hand.


hope all are well today!
_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> woke up early due to a phone call and still on the run.
> taking a mini break for now and then back to business at hand.
> hope all are well today!
> _



Raven, all is well.  2 or so inches of snow, mostly gone because of the rain.  Cold day though.  Hung around 34 F, with a wind chill in low 20s.  

This Saturday had a 7 am phone call.  Needless to say, was not pleased as it was my first day to sleep in.

Figured breakfast for dinner tonight.  Ham, cheese, pepper and onion omelet, with biscuits and salad.  Ok, we do eat strange sometimes.

Have a great night all!


----------



## glocon

Mac-

Never been to Soddy-Daisy, but that looks a few hours closer to Orlando than Clarksville.  Closest we got to there was when driving through Chattanooga to get to Orlando.  So that is definitely a good thing!

Do you have family/friends in Soddy-Daisy or just vacation there?


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all


----------



## Lynne G

Just a wahoo, I am over 500 posts.  Egad!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Just a wahoo, I am over 500 posts. Egad!


 
isn't that a fish? lol congrats


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Egad!


   

I seen that used a few times over on web sleuths recently............I don`t have a scooby what it could mean??? You have to enlighten me!!

Just popping through today, I need a good catch up on here. 

Sick sick sick of this freezing weather we`re having.......weather man told us we were colder than Chicago last few days.......that can`t be right can it????

I need some sunshine 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Just a wahoo, I am over 500 posts.  Egad!



_*WOOT........*
now you're running with the big doggies............!


congrats.._


----------



## macraven

_i'll ketchup with all you homies another time.

taking off now_


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> I seen that used a few times over on web sleuths recently............I don`t have a scooby what it could mean??? You have to enlighten me!!
> 
> Just popping through today, I need a good catch up on here.
> 
> Sick sick sick of this freezing weather we`re having.......weather man told us we were colder than Chicago last few days.......that can`t be right can it????
> 
> I need some sunshine
> 
> Hope everyone`s good



I almost thought I had sounded too British with egad!  Ha ha.  I was just meaning, Good God, I yapped that much already.   Thought I'd never be over being a Mouseketeer.

I'm with you Shumi, I need some warm, not hot steamy, weather soon.  It's going to be in the 40's today, and DH let my DD leave for school in shorts.  Yeah, shorts.  That kid just can't seem to embrace cold weather clothes anymore.  She sees the sun, and now it's shorts.

Supposed to warm up in the 50's this week-end.  I hope so. DD pulled an 8am soccer game this week-end, about an hour from our house.  No sleep in for me this week-end either.

Waiting patiently for the summer.


----------



## KStarfish82

Just doing a quick check in.  Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I almost thought I had sounded too British with egad!  Ha ha.  I was just meaning, Good God, I yapped that much already.   Thought I'd never be over being a Mouseketeer.
> 
> I'm with you Shumi, I need some warm, not hot steamy, weather soon.  It's going to be in the 40's today, and DH let my DD leave for school in shorts.  Yeah, shorts.  That kid just can't seem to embrace cold weather clothes anymore.  She sees the sun, and now it's shorts.
> 
> Supposed to warm up in the 50's this week-end.  I hope so. DD pulled an 8am soccer game this week-end, about an hour from our house.  No sleep in for me this week-end either.
> 
> Waiting patiently for the summer.



Oh so it`s kinda like an exclamation sound like Oh Drat or something like that........ Thanks I just couldn`t work out what it meant....wondered if the letters made a phrase like LMAO.........now I know.

Shorts???? We only ever get to wear shorts in Orlando. We have around 30f today but it`s the wind chill that is getting us......straight from Siberia to me........well it seems that way to me  Good luck for the weekend 



macraven said:


> _i'll ketchup with all you homies another time.
> 
> taking off now_







KStarfish82 said:


> Just doing a quick check in.  Hope all is well with everyone!



Hope you are keeping well.......not long till little one makes an appearance now 



I`m still hibernating!!! Went out briefly this morning for some bits. DS said I looked like I was in the movie The day after tomorrow  I like to wrap up warm 

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## Lynne G

Hellooo!

Friday here!  Not as much traffic, no issues finding a parking space!  Love that a holiday week-end can do that.  

Shumi, thanks for the good wishes.  DD is not a morning person, so I have to make sure she is well rested.  With school not in session for a long week-end, my kids, especially the teen, want to see late night tv.  Um, go to bed.  I need my rest.

For those celebrating Easter, have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## macraven

_i'm back for a bit this evening.


i like coming home.




hey, it's not snowing here!!!_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _i'm back for a bit this evening.
> 
> 
> i like coming home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, it's not snowing here!!!_


Not snowing here either Mac ... 

Took these yesterday of our street ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Oh, and before I forget ...

Happy Easter to all


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Not snowing here either Mac ...
> 
> Took these yesterday of our street ...




_your pics are always beautiful.
so professional looking!


wondering one thing, doesn't the city plow the streets in the neighborhoods?_


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


>


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _your pics are always beautiful.
> so professional looking!
> 
> 
> wondering one thing, doesn't the city plow the streets in the neighborhoods?_


Thanks Mac 

Yes they do plow the residential streets - they've actually done it twice this year - this was our street a month ago ...






We had a big dump of snow mid-March (it snowed probably 3 ft over 48 hours), which is just now finally melting!


----------



## Lynne G

Pooh Friends, like the pictures, and really like the Easter one.  Cute.

Shumi,  for the good wishes for DD.  Must have worked.  Her team placed first, with no losses.  Got a gold, but cheap,medal.  Was a really big tornament, so got to see teams from all over a few neighboring states besides local teams like us. And since it was sunny most of the day, being still March, did not think to wear suntan lotion.  Yep, I got a nice sunburn on my face.  I look like miss scarlet! 


Hope all are well.


----------



## macraven

_congrats on Miss Scarlett's daughter's win !!









hope all the homies have a wonderful Easter today._


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Shumi,  for the good wishes for DD.  Must have worked.  Her team placed first, with no losses.  Got a gold, but cheap,medal.  Was a really big tornament, so got to see teams from all over a few neighboring states besides local teams like us. And since it was sunny most of the day, being still March, did not think to wear suntan lotion.  Yep, I got a nice sunburn on my face.  I look like miss scarlet!



 Glad she did well and don`t think of it as sunburn.......it`s a healthy glow you have 



Had a lovely Roast leg of Lamb for dinner...............and we have had some sunshine last couple of days.......highs of 45f....positively tropical feeling......well maybe not!

Hope everyone`s having a lovely Easter Sunday


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone has a great Easter Day


----------



## macraven

_april 1st, april fools day.



it started snowing here at 6:00 this morning.




no accumulation expected.



_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _april 1st, april fools day.
> 
> 
> 
> it started snowing here at 6:00 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no accumulation expected.
> 
> 
> 
> _



 

Today is 50's F and by tomorrow morning we will be in the low 30's F.  Cold Front, no joke.  Can't seem to want to put away my winter jacket. 

And Raven, at least now I'm a light pink.  Miss Scarlett was short lived, thankfully.  So glad my kids tan much better than me.


----------



## macraven

_Miss Scarlette is now known as Miss Pinkie...........


_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Miss Scarlette is now known as Miss Pinkie...........
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hey, AP vets I have a question.  When it comes to renewing my AP do I have 30 days on either side of the expiration date or do I have to do it before it actually expires?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_30 days prior or after.
i think it is 29 days after as you need to renew before the end of the month after.




i'm calling to renew my ap tomorrow.
i'll ask when i talk to the tm._


----------



## macraven

_i received a flyer reminder for renewing my preferred AP.
looking at it now


to get the special price, renewal states must be done within 30 days of the expiration date.


so that does mean 30 days prior or after._


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _i received a flyer reminder for renewing my preferred AP.
> looking at it now
> 
> 
> to get the special price, renewal states must be done within 30 days of the expiration date.
> 
> 
> so that does mean 30 days prior or after._



Let me know what you find out, Mac.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, hope everybody enjoyed a great easter weekend. we're still eating leftovers, i'm almost sick of cheesecake.

GD is sleeping over tonight, her folks have been sick for days.  All my kids have had their share of sickness this season...we old folks must be immune to current round of bugs.

when i called to renew the mr's PAP a year or so ago I inquired if i could do so for mine too (which had expired a good 6 months earlier).  They said yes, but it would have the original expiry date, so i passed on it.   

*Who wants to do a mini cliff notes for me on APs* *please?*

*so what's the special rate for renewal this year?  *DH's won't expire before June but if the rate is great (or it's going to increase before we visit in June) can I extend it now via calling and still keep the June expiry date?

*Would I have to wait until i get to the parks to purchase myself a new AP* or can it be done over the phone via a voucher to be activated once I arrive in June?  I just don't want to order it now and not have both our passes have the same expiry date.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Let me know what you find out, Mac.



_i noted it in the second post i made yesterday.
renew within the 30 days of expiration._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> when i called to renew the mr's PAP a year or so ago I inquired if i could do so for mine too (which had expired a good 6 months earlier).  They said yes, but it would have the original expiry date, so i passed on it.
> 
> *Who wants to do a mini cliff notes for me on APs* *please?*
> 
> *so what's the special rate for renewal this year?  *DH's won't expire before June but if the rate is great (or it's going to increase before we visit in June) can I extend it now via calling and still keep the June expiry date?
> 
> *Would I have to wait until i get to the parks to purchase myself a new AP* or can it be done over the phone via a voucher to be activated once I arrive in June?  I just don't want to order it now and not have both our passes have the same expiry date.



_you and i have the preferred ap.
special renewal rate is $159.99 which is the $65 savings.


the earliest you can only renew is at the 30 day prior to expiration.


if the rates go up before that time period, you are at that rate.


if you buy the ap over the phone, you will receive the voucher.
voucher will be redeemed for the ap pass which will be on the tyvek paper.


or, you can purchase a new preferred ap when you are in the park/guest services on your first visit.


your expiration date, if renewed, will always be the same.
if you renew 30 days out or if you renew on the expiration date, your date of first activation will remain the same.


if you choose to let your ap expire (last year) and rebuy it in the (this year) future, you will pay the regular rate for the preferred ap.


the day you activate that new ap will be your new expiration date a year from then.

_


----------



## macraven

_keisha, need to come back to say that when you renew, *a day is added to the renewal date*.


if your renewal date is april 3rd, once you renew it becomes april 4th for the following year._


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _i noted it in the second post i made yesterday.
> renew within the 30 days of expiration._



Duh!  I reread it and see that now. I got the same email as you but Dana didn't. That is odd.


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mad, if you call the number on the flyer, you'll probably leave off that extra 7 on the number section after the area code.



if you call that number (without the extra 7), you'll reach Caesars Palace.......


i informed the ap hotline of that error on the ap renewal flyer that was sent out.



they tried it.
they laughed._


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Mr Mad, if you call the number on the flyer, you'll probably leave off that extra 7 on the number section after the area code._
> 
> 
> 
> _if you call that number (without the extra 7), you'll reach Caesars Palace......._
> 
> 
> _i informed the ap hotline of that error on the ap renewal flyer that was sent out._
> 
> 
> 
> _they tried it._
> _they laughed._


 
oh so funnythe odds are better @ Universal!  not sure of the odds for the renewal to still be thus for another month or so.


----------



## macraven

_i think the renewal rate will hold as it is now.


the last time the ap rates went up was a few years back.
believe it happened early March._


----------



## keishashadow

for some reason thinking renewal was approx $180 last year but would have to pull out notes.


----------



## schumigirl

Ello all


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Ello all



_*ello ello..........
*



how many more days until you hit the States again?



i'm crossing my fingers you have fine weather!




oh keisha, the total for the preferred AP renewal is $170.39
that's what showed up on my cc._


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello homies.....

Exciting news....the newest homie will hopefully be here by this time tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello homies.....
> 
> Exciting news....the newest homie will hopefully be here by this time tomorrow!



_*WOOT..............*


are you in labor now?
wait, will it be a Csection?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _*ello ello..........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> how many more days until you hit the States again?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm crossing my fingers you have fine weather!
> 
> _



ello ello 

Next Friday morning we fly out  A week just now I`ll be at Heathrow!!!Think I`m just about organised. I even have my suitcase down......think I need a bigger suitcase 

Spoke to my auntie in Long Island last night for last minute plans. It was late for me with the time difference, when I came off phone I was so hyped with all the New York talk I couldn`t get to sleep  Up early today as I have loads to do.....hair.....podiatrist.....leg waxing  and few bits and bobs to pick up! Early night tonight I think.

Hope things good with you  




KStarfish82 said:


> Hello homies.....
> 
> Exciting news....the newest homie will hopefully be here by this time tomorrow!



  

Oh fantastic news........it`s so exciting.....a new little baba  Hope everything goes well 


Off for breakfast....I`m having waffles  Bought a waffle maker yesterday.......yummy.......maple syrup......it`s so good for you...isn`t it???

Have good day all


----------



## Lynne G

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello homies.....
> 
> Exciting news....the newest homie will hopefully be here by this time tomorrow!



Is he there yet??   Great news!


----------



## KStarfish82

I actually am being induced because my blood pressure has been a little high as of late, so he is definitely ready to come out!  Just got some of the drugs so hopefully he will be quick!


----------



## macraven

_kfish, you're posting to us while in labor?
you are a very brave woman.............


i was just the opposite.


i'm hoping the vitamin P will work and baby will be here soon.


all the homies are waiting to see his pic!


_


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello homies.....
> 
> Exciting news....the newest homie will hopefully be here by this time tomorrow!


 
are the MM ears ready? tradition here is all babies have an embroidered set waiting for them at the hospital.


----------



## Lynne G

KStarfish82 said:


> I actually am being induced because my blood pressure has been a little high as of late, so he is definitely ready to come out!  Just got some of the drugs so hopefully he will be quick!



Best wishes to you both.  

I also had PIH (pregnancy induced high blood pressure) with my DS.  It must be boys!  I too was induced and my blood pressure went down a few days after he was delivered.  No issues with it since then,thankfully.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello homies.....
> 
> Exciting news....the newest homie will hopefully be here by this time tomorrow!






_i came back to see if our baby is here yet.




kfish, it's now 24 hours later.................
count the fingers and toes and then come for here for your big announcement.




your son will suddenly have many aunties and uncles!

_


----------



## KStarfish82

Just got the epidural....life is good.....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Just got the epidural....life is good.....



_baby is almost here...........


i'm sitting up waiting for him!_


----------



## macraven

_kfish, i'm falling asleep at the computer..........it's 11:00 and i have to call it a night.



i hope the first thread i see tomorrow will be news of the baby!





_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> are the MM ears ready? tradition here is all babies have an embroidered set waiting for them at the hospital.



Janet......I read that as M&M ears  Spent ages wondering what kind of tradition that is 

Yep popped on hoping for lovely news that little KFish is here.....will check back later


----------



## keishashadow

nummm chocolate!  those ears wouldn't last long here  The way disney is rolling out 'limited editions' ones so often this year, they may be in the cards after all lol

Kfed may have had her 1st night of motherhood where the baby kept her awake all night, welcome to the club


----------



## macraven

_so right keisha.
sleep when the baby sleeps.



hope all is fine with kfish.


Kfish, we all are thinking of you!_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just checking in to see if we have any baby news yet ...


----------



## Lynne G

Pitter patter, any news yet?  Hope all is well.


And, yumm, chocolate.  Milkshakes for dessert.  It was that kinda day.


----------



## macraven

_it's 11:30 pm and pouring rain.



thinking of kfish._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We have sunshine! 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## macraven

_it's 45 and no more rain for me.........


so that's a start for a good day in my area._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

65 here and if it were up to me it would stay this way for a couple of months. I enjoy playing in our little pool and sun bathing but hate the sweltering humidity we get. blah

Unless I'm in Florida. Then it's worth it


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

Sorry I did not post earlier...was a busy day 

Christopher William was born at 4:27 am on April 6th weighing in at 6 lbs. 14 oz.

Has been a great little guy so far...I will post pictures when I upload them.

Thank you for all your well wishes!  They mean so much!


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Sorry I did not post earlier...was a busy day
> 
> Christopher William was born at 4:27 am on April 6th weighing in at 6 lbs. 14 oz.
> 
> Has been a great little guy so far...I will post pictures when I upload them.
> 
> Thank you for all your well wishes!  They mean so much!







A very warm  Christopher William 

Glad to hear you and baby are doing well.....looking forward to seeing pictures of your little guy 

Big congratulations!!!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Sorry I did not post earlier...was a busy day
> 
> Christopher William was born at 4:27 am on April 6th weighing in at 6 lbs. 14 oz.
> 
> Has been a great little guy so far...I will post pictures when I upload them.
> 
> Thank you for all your well wishes!  They mean so much!





_a very big    to our newest homie !!  



Christopher William is our main man........even though he is a little peanut.



kfish, thanx for giving us the great news.
hope you are doing fine. 


congrats again to you and Mr Kfish.



looking forward to our newest nephew pictures.











































_


----------



## Lynne G

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Sorry I did not post earlier...was a busy day
> 
> Christopher William was born at 4:27 am on April 6th weighing in at 6 lbs. 14 oz.
> 
> Has been a great little guy so far...I will post pictures when I upload them.
> 
> Thank you for all your well wishes!  They mean so much!





Congratulations!!  My DS is a Christopher too.  Love the name.  


Much happiness to you and your family.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> a very big    to our newest homie !!
> 
> Christopher William is our main man........even though he is a little peanut.
> 
> kfish, thanx for giving us the great news.
> hope you are doing fine.
> 
> congrats again to you and Mr Kfish.
> 
> looking forward to our newest nephew pictures.



I am with everyone in welcoming our newest little homie and congrats


----------



## marciemi

Congrats Katie!!  Not many people I know in the real world still (or yet!) in the "having kids" stage so it's doubly exciting!  So glad to hear all is well with the family and also looking forward to pics!


----------



## glocon

I'm so happy for you on one of the happiest days of your life!



                          Happy Birthday to Christopher William


----------



## tlinus

What wonderful news!!! Welcome Little Guppy!!!


----------



## keishashadow

kfed congrats on the bambino!  Christopher is a great name, would there be a winnie the pooh/disney reference in there somewhere?


----------



## Mad Hattered

Congrats, Kfish!


----------



## Lynne G

Hello all.

Well nature is giving us a summer day then will send rain and give spring days for the week-end.  I wish I could work outside today - it's so nice out.

And, kfish, hope all are settled in, enjoying little Christopher.  Pictures?  Love to see that lilttle guy.


----------



## macraven

_obviously Lynn does not live next door to me.

or in the same neighborhood.




rain started last night and hasn't stopped yet.
it's 37 and with the wc, it is 28.



but, rain is better than snow.
all my yard snow melted last night.



more rain in the next few days.
really, rain i don't mind.
it means spring will be here eventually._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> obviously Lynn does not live next door to me.
> 
> or in the same neighborhood.
> 
> rain started last night and hasn't stopped yet.
> it's 37 and with the wc, it is 28.
> 
> but, rain is better than snow.
> all my yard snow melted last night.
> 
> more rain in the next few days.
> really, rain i don't mind.
> it means spring will be here eventually.



Lynn must live next to me cause its been 84 here and it will be in 80s tomorrow but back to 50s Friday and Saturday 
Crazy weather lol


----------



## marciemi

We're driving up to Chicagoland for our flight out of O'Hare early tomorrow to Boston. You'll be impressed to know it was 81 when we left SW Indy and in just about an hour (before the Purdue exit) the temp had dropped to 48!!  Down in the low 40's now as we get near northern Indiana. Glad I changed out of my shorts and t-shirt into pants and a turtleneck although we were cranking the AC for the first 15 min or so!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> We're driving up to Chicagoland for our flight out of O'Hare early tomorrow to Boston. You'll be impressed to know it was 81 when we left SW Indy and in just about an hour (before the Purdue exit) the temp had dropped to 48!!  Down in the low 40's now as we get near northern Indiana. Glad I changed out of my shorts and t-shirt into pants and a turtleneck although we were cranking the AC for the first 15 min or so!



_no flights out of indy for youse??


anyhoot, it's a big temp difference from up here to down where youse live now.
don't you love the weather in your new town.
i know i would.

it's mid 30's here now.
and still rainy.


marcie, have a fun trip!
_


----------



## marciemi

Yep, much nicer weather than Green Bay!  Been 70's and up since Sat!   Flights from Indy were $495, from Chicago $211. Times two people and it was worth the drive and staying the night before!


----------



## macraven

_i see your point !!

that is a big difference on price.   


i think it is about 3.5 hour drive to ohare from where you are.
not sure if you are using midway or ohare.


did you check out the prices at lambert field/st louis?



i found milwaukee to be a better deal for my May trip than chgo for going to the east coast.


the way prices are now for air have increased and not coming down for my trips this year._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _i see your point !!
> 
> that is a big difference on price.
> 
> 
> i think it is about 3.5 hour drive to ohare from where you are.
> not sure if you are using midway or ohare.
> 
> 
> did you check out the prices at lambert field/st louis?
> 
> 
> 
> i found milwaukee to be a better deal for my May trip than chgo for going to the east coast.
> 
> 
> the way prices are now for air have increased and not coming down for my trips this year._



Yeah, it stinks.  Airfare just seems higher each time I look.  For our August CA trip, I booked in Jan.  First time I have ever booked so far out.  Good thing though, as so far, the price has risen $800.

Patiently waiting for SW to open Christmas time flights.  I don't see how other airlines can open earlier.

And Raven, thanks for the cooler weather and mighty thunderstorms last night.  To understand how used to storms we are, my DD's soccer tryouts were last night.  Two strikes of lightning in the backround didn't scare them.  Some light rain did not.  Three more closer strikes of lightning didn't.  A really close one and accompaning huge downpour did.  I had my cheap flip flops on.  Did NOT want to fall in the muddy field that was quite far away from the parking area.  Needless to say, DD and I were wet, really wet, by the time we got in the car.

However, right now the sun is shining brightly.  More storms today, but isolated.  Oh well.  More normal 50's temps the next couple of days.   

Happy Thursday to all!


----------



## Metro West

Speaking of weather...ours is starting to get into a typical summer pattern but a bit early. Supposed to be in the mid to upper 80s with storm chances each day for the next few days and we're supposed to hit 90 on Tuesday. If you're coming down in the next week or so, pack light...it's gonna be very warm.  

I hope its nice for The Masters at Augusta this weekend. I don't really like golf but I've always enjoyed watching that particular tournament and it has always been a dream of mine to go one year. But alas...I don't have the money nor know anyone that could invite me. 

Oh well...have a great Thursday!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Going to be another warm day today but going to have sever storms heading in


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm sorry I have not responded sooner....but the little guy has been keeping me busy!

And here he is...


----------



## Lynne G

Awwww!  Such a cutie!  Much happiness with little Christopher, Kfish!


----------



## keishashadow

kfed - aw, what a cutie! so alert and the nemo blankie is a nice touch.

todd - saw that 4-day master's tickets resaling for $4 K

MH saw the storms that hit you guys before they visited us last night, glad they disappated somewhat.  I just got done picking up everything that blew around in my yard, had 60 mph+ winds and ping pong size hail that beat up my hyacinths.



Lynne G said:


> And Raven, thanks for the cooler weather and mighty thunderstorms last night. To understand how used to storms we are, my DD's soccer tryouts were last night. Two strikes of lightning in the backround didn't scare them. Some light rain did not. Three more closer strikes of lightning didn't. A really close one and accompaning huge downpour did. I had my cheap flip flops on. Did NOT want to fall in the muddy field that was quite far away from the parking area. Needless to say, DD and I were wet, really wet, by the time we got in the car.
> 
> However, right now the sun is shining brightly. More storms today, but isolated. Oh well. More normal 50's temps the next couple of days.
> 
> Happy Thursday to all!


 
I've read that FLA is lightening strike capital.  Scary stuff!  Do they have the lightening detectors in place for sports?  They installed them here after my middle DS as a tween was waiting for a storm to pass during a BB game.  I was at another field with youngest DS for a t-ball game.  The coach was supposed to have them under the picnic shelter but they all had ventured out and were milling about in the light drizzle to cool off.  My son happened to touch the fence, then lightening struck it.  Went out thru his cleats into the ground, burning his shoes/feet.  He went into mild shock and spent the night in the hospital but lucky it wasn't worse.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> I've read that FLA is lightening strike capital.  Scary stuff!  Do they have the lightening detectors in place for sports?  They installed them here after my middle DS as a tween was waiting for a storm to pass during a BB game.  I was at another field with youngest DS for a t-ball game.  The coach was supposed to have them under the picnic shelter but they all had ventured out and were milling about in the light drizzle to cool off.  My son happened to touch the fence, then lightening struck it.  Went out thru his cleats into the ground, burning his shoes/feet.  He went into mild shock and spent the night in the hospital but lucky it wasn't worse.



Keisha,
Sorry about your plants. Just a few miles north of me, they had good size hail.  I live in the southeast part of PA, and our summers are hot and steamy.  The storms we are having are just like a summer thunderstorm, but this time bringing much cooler air.

I doubt the field I was at had lightening detectors.  Us parental units were very good at seeing them though!  (We were also disappointed the trees we were under, were still bare and not a good umbrella.) I am sure more professional sport areans have them in our area, and maybe the schools' fields.  We were in a township park field that is leased to the soccer club DD belongs to, and coaches that really wanted to get the tryouts complete. 

I am so glad your DS was ok.  We hear of injuries and death from strikes every once in awhile.  Mostly in the summertime.       

And Metro, I'm hoping you have unseasonably warm weather this coming Christmastime.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> I'm sorry I have not responded sooner....but the little guy has been keeping me busy!
> 
> And here he is...



_wow, look at the paws on our Christopher!


he is a cutie, so happy you shared his pic with us.



of course he has a Nemo blanket.  
Kfish is a swimmer......_


----------



## Mad Hattered

Yeah, the storms were wicked here last night.  We gathered the kitties and headed to the basement (with beer of course ).  The sirens were going off for what seemed like two hours.  We didn't have much damage in our direct area but we were lucky as winds were measured at 101 mph!


----------



## Lynne G

Mad Hattered said:


> Yeah, the storms were wicked here last night.  We gathered the kitties and headed to the basement (with beer of course ).  The sirens were going off for what seemed like two hours.  We didn't have much damage in our direct area but we were lucky as winds were measured at 101 mph!



I am glad all is well.  Seems like the midwest has been rocked with storms and tornado's these days, as well as April snow in the upper midwest.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Lynne G said:


> I am glad all is well.  Seems like the midwest has been rocked with storms and tornado's these days, as well as April snow in the upper midwest.



Oh, we had 12" of snow here two weeks ago.  That was after two days of temps in the upper 60's.  We have WEIRD weather here.


----------



## glocon

Kfish- Christopher is soooo beautiful! And a perfect shaped little head! Too cute. When will he have his first trip to visit the mouse? And the Darkside of course!


----------



## keishashadow

Did i miss waving goodbye to Carole?  My DIL is on a girls trip to NYC this weekend.

Lynne We used to head to ohiopyle often.  I was fond of hiking cucumber falls when it was more than a trickle  I always thought that area reminded me of rainforest climate.  The detectors weren't common here until my son's incident, let's just say i convinced them it would be a good idea. Always hated trying to be in two places at once when kids on different fields miles apart but if coaches can't be responsible enough to monitor the skies, then technology is needed kwim?



Mad Hattered said:


> Yeah, the storms were wicked here last night. We gathered the kitties and headed to the basement (with beer of course ). The sirens were going off for what seemed like two hours. We didn't have much damage in our direct area but we were lucky as winds were measured at 101 mph!


 
cats - check
beer - check


seriously, sounds scary, glad all is well



macraven said:


> _wow, look at the paws on our Christopher!_
> 
> 
> _he is a cutie, so happy you shared his pic with us._
> 
> 
> 
> _of course he has a Nemo blanket. _
> _Kfish is a swimmer......_


 
lol 

have enjoyed the warmth and sunshine here this week, temps supposed to dip a bit tomorrow but then bounceback seasonally next week, finally spring is here!


----------



## macraven

_yup, our miss Carole/schumigirl is in the states.


with the schedule she posted about, i don't know if she will have anytime to sleep.



ello, ello, Carole if you are able to peek in here!_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _yup, our miss Carole/schumigirl is in the states._
> 
> 
> _with the schedule she posted about, *i don't know if she will have anytime to sleep.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _ello, ello, Carole if you are able to peek in here!_


 
she's in the right place then...the city that never sleeps

i'm slap happy, have been running on coffee and sugar last few days, ready to crash.  ill be glad when tax season is d-o-n-e


----------



## Metro West

Just renewed the ole AP for another year!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Just renewed the ole AP for another year!





_that is the best money spent !!
you are good to go.



i did my renewal this month and was happy no increase ......._


----------



## keishashadow

two thumbs up for annual pass renewing


----------



## KStarfish82

Thank you all for the kind words for Christopher.  He truly is an amazing baby.   Rarely cries, only wakes once during the night, loves to be held...  

And our next trip to the motherland is in May


----------



## Lynne G

KStarfish82 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words for Christopher.  He truly is an amazing baby.   Rarely cries, only wakes once during the night, loves to be held...
> 
> And our next trip to the motherland is in May



So nice to hear.  It will be a whole different touring if baby is with you in May.  Much happiness and blessings with him.  

My Christopher is a teen, hates that I gave him a longer name than his sister.  Likes Chris much better.  And he too was a good baby, stopped taking naps less than a year old.  Hope yours has better sleep patterns.


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words for Christopher.  He truly is an amazing baby.   Rarely cries, only wakes once during the night, loves to be held...


 That's great news! I wish my niece was quiet when she was in infant. She had colic and kept everyone frazzled for months! Now she's driving...how time flies.


----------



## macraven

_todd you were lucky.

my kid could outsceam your kid..............


my second son did't sleep thru the night until he was 27 months old.

he would sleep no more than 2-3 hours and wake up screaming.

during this time period, the 3.5 yo and the youngest of less than a year slept thru the night but would wake up early morning, very early as in 5:15 and would be wide awake.


i spent those three years crying a lot.
more so than the babies did._


----------



## CPanther95

Metro West said:


> That's great news! I wish my niece was quiet when she was in infant. She had colic and kept everyone frazzled for months! Now she's driving...how time flies.



No kidding!

Seems like yesterday I was planning a Universal trip for the wife and 3 little ones. Next month we'll have a group of 10 going down with a husband, fiancé, girlfriend (son's, not mine  ) and an 8 month old grandson.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _todd you were lucky._
> 
> _my kid could outsceam your kid.............._
> 
> 
> _._


 
 puts a new slant on early over-achieving kid


----------



## macraven




----------



## Mad Hattered

Add us to the list of peeps who will be renewing our AP's in the next two weeks. There is an awful lot of great additions to look forward to in the near future.


----------



## Bluer101

Mad Hattered said:


> Add us to the list of peeps who will be renewing our AP's in the next two weeks. There is an awful lot of great additions to look forward to in the near future.



Yep, we are too. Got the email this past week. 


Sorry have not posted here in a long while but been busy with things and family problems. As usual I hope everyone is doing ok in this crazy world.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> I'm sorry I have not responded sooner....but the little guy has been keeping me busy!
> 
> And here he is...



CONGRATS!!  

What a lovely little boy he is.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just returned from a weekend trip to "beautiful downtown Burbank" _(for those not familiar with that phrase you can go here http://youtu.be/TtrClOp5VWM)_ for Monsterpalooza.  Took lots of pictures and saw a couple of awesome make-up demonstrations by the people who to the make-up for American Horror Story.  I've got all the pictures posted on Facebook so if you want to see them and  we're not currently friends on FB, just let me know and I'll send you my FB link.

Hubby also officially announced his upcoming book project ... in conjunction with veteran actor Daniel Roebuck's alter ego Dr. Shocker, Lee will be writing a book on the Illustrated History of Don Post Studios presented by Dr. Shocker. For those who aren't familiar with Don Post Studios, Don Post was dubbed by many as The Godfather of Halloween.  They created and sold some of the first latex masks, which remain popular today.


----------



## macraven

_we got a lot of rain today.

i got really wet...........



ducks swam in my backyard.



i see some homies stopped by today.
hi ya' bluer, mr mad and bonlee..........


congrats to Lee on the book._


----------



## macraven

_i read about this.
i won't be staying at Cabana Bay but in case you are, i guess this rules out the rumors of the water boats for guests in that new hotel.
_



The Orlando City Council passed a vote this week that would allow the city to spend $4.5 million to build a new pedestrian bridge near Universal Studios. The bridge would connect the theme park with its newest hotel, Cabana Bay Resort, opening in March of 2014. This bridge has been quite a source of contention in the city since the plans were announced. Opposition to the funding is upset that the bridge will primarily be used for Universal hotel guests, even though the city is paying for it. Cabana Bay will be located on Kirkman Road and the bridge will span Hollywood Way, allowing hotel guests to avoid the busy road. 

This bridge is part of a larger $9 million investment on the cityâs part, that would also include making enhancements to Hollywood Way and Adventure Way. City commissioners say "it's critical to support companies like Universal that bring jobs and drive tourism, and the $9 million would come from a fund specifically set aside to make transportation improvements in the Universal area, money that essentially canât be spent on anything else."


----------



## keishashadow

friday

bonny sounds like an amazing trip!

mac - so do think they won't have boat access?  there was thread here a month or so ago as to the locals' concerns.  In our area it's not unusual for taxpayer gimmies (a reverseon the old play to pay) to keep business/large employers humming along.


----------



## damo

Welcome to new little Christopher!  What a beautiful child he is.


----------



## Lynne G

Water water, we have water.  Rain today and to be heavy with thunderstorms tonight.  I hope the ground is not too muddy this weekend.  DD has 4 games this weekend, so we will be busy.  Of course, the rain is bringing in cooler weather.  I have to break out my heavier sweatshirt.  Us parental units seem to be the coldest in the field.


Have a great Friday all!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> friday
> 
> 
> mac - so do think they won't have boat access?  there was thread here a month or so ago as to the locals' concerns.  In our area it's not unusual for taxpayer gimmies (a reverseon the old play to pay) to keep business/large employers humming along.



_i don't think the boats were ever considered to be part of the new hotel.

the idea could have been tossed around but so far, has not materialized.


i can't see it happening since the pedestrian bridge is gonna happen.



but, who knows what will happen or change in the future.
i never thought the day would come when the ghostbusters would be removed from the studios.........


our weather is still crazy.
yesterday we had the floods and storms.

this morning drizzle rain then snow flurries, then hail, then back to snow flurries.

and it is cold.
well, it's in the 30's but with the dampness outside, i feel cold.


spring will hit us in May............

_


----------



## keishashadow

April showers bring May flowers

It was almost 85 degrees here yesterday and going to hit freezing tonight.  I don't think i could bear to see snow.

No boat transport or FOTL perc for CBmakes it hard to see the appeal unless it's priced dirt cheap imo.  Will be interesting to see where the rates are initially set and if they need to adjust them depending on bookings.


----------



## Lynne G

Damo, thanks for the info on the new footbridge.  Funny, I could see that much easier then trying to make a bridge and have the cars go over the canal.  With the footbridge you are not changing any real part of the road.   With no express pass, I guess with the early entry and maybe free sending purchases to room, plus chance to have larger family rooms, it will still appeal to many.  Even if had to walk as far as the parking garages, finding your car in a hotel lot is much easier.  Wonder how much traffic the new hotel will pull from the other neighbor hotels.  With my AP, it may be interesting, though my kids are so used to the hotel express pass, I think we may stick with ones that have that perk.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> April showers bring May flowers
> 
> It was almost 85 degrees here yesterday and going to hit freezing tonight.  I don't think i could bear to see snow.
> 
> No boat transport or FOTL perc for CBmakes it hard to see the appeal unless it's priced dirt cheap imo.  Will be interesting to see where the rates are initially set and if they need to adjust them depending on bookings.



Think that they are hoping the lower rates will appeal to families cause I checked dates for next year and it looks like it would be about $500 or cheaper a week than the RPR but that still doesn't make me want to stay there


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> April showers bring May flowers
> 
> It was almost 85 degrees here yesterday and going to hit freezing tonight.  I don't think i could bear to see snow.
> 
> No boat transport or FOTL perc for CBmakes it hard to see the appeal unless it's priced dirt cheap imo.  Will be interesting to see where the rates are initially set and if they need to adjust them depending on bookings.



_yes, CB will be cheaper but the hotel still doesn't catch my eye.
i did the rate check for dates similar to mine and it was about $100 a night.
i used the standard, no view room to get that.

i have read thru the CB hotel section and it isn't for me.
i'm sure it will appeal to others that have a strict budget and have larger families.

it's pretty cheap.
cheaper than a value at disney.

i'll stick with rph.
it's close to city walk, ioa and the hotel has many things that i enjoy.
also enjoy the express line unlimited usage.
_


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Damo, thanks for the info on the new footbridge. Funny, I could see that much easier then trying to make a bridge and have the cars go over the canal. With the footbridge you are not changing any real part of the road. With no express pass, *I guess with the early entry* and maybe free sending purchases to room, plus chance to have larger family rooms, it will still appeal to many. Even if had to walk as far as the parking garages, finding your car in a hotel lot is much easier. Wonder how much traffic the new hotel will pull from the other neighbor hotels. With my AP, it may be interesting, though my kids are so used to the hotel express pass, I think we may stick with ones that have that perk.


 
I didn't realize the hotel guests would get early entry, likely will appeal to the HP crowd but...at the risk of sounding horrible, wondering if X many more guests taking advantage of that perc will devalue it

my intent is not to be snobby as to level of accommodations (i did my share of tent camping when kids were young to save $ on trips - it was fun, glad it's done lol) just that there are so many other options in Orlando for larger families that are very reasonably priced.

Will be interesting to see how the new hotel fares over the coming years.


----------



## schumigirl

Ello ello......

Arrived back from New York earlier today.......LOVED LOVED LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!

We all had an amazing time in an amazing city.....and it was wonderful seeing family members in Long Island again after such a long time. So many highlights......no real lows to speak of......

Still at mums till tomorrow and in the last 31 hours I've had around 3hours catnap on night flight and hetting to the confused stage!!!

On my phone as i have no puter up here.......going to sleep niw.....so so tired.

Hope everyones doing good catch you latrt


----------



## macraven

_  back home schumigirl !!

you were missed._


----------



## coastermom

Just a drop in to say HEllO !! 


Off to another busy week of hell here ... My college math is giving me a run for my money !! our kids here are testing and the school is crazy !! my middle one is done choosing a college !! She is off to Mt St Mary College in upstate NY ...  I am sad !! I wanted her to stay close to me ...


Must run family party today out in Long Island .. about an hour from here ! Getting the troops ready now ! LOL 

have a great week everyone !!


----------



## peaches00

Hello everyone...I just came to the conclusion that I don't really like disney as much as I like the planning.  There is just to much work that goes with disney...its really a job instead of a vacation.  So I'm weaning myself from disney...for now anyway.  Can't wait for portifino.


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> Hello everyone...I just came to the conclusion that I don't really like disney as much as I like the planning.  There is just to much work that goes with disney...its really a job instead of a vacation.  So I'm weaning myself from disney...for now anyway.  Can't wait for portifino.



_ PEACHES...........00


i see you have a trip planned for 9/13 at the darkside.
looks like you are another homie that enjoys that hotel.

what dates do you have lined up?
i feel the middle and end of the month is the best time for september

i've only done one stay there, with the rest of my stays at hrh and rph.



yea, planning for the motherland is a full time job.
i do enjoy the planning but it has points of frustration for me at times.
at 180 days out, i couldn't get a ressie for the Plaza at MK.
still can't get one for noontime, so i booked that adr for a day i wasn't planning to be in that park.


this means i have to rearrange all my adr's to different days in order to get that one place i want.
all of this changing around to get the reuben sandwich and tomato basil soup. 

after the motherland, i switch to the darkside for 10 nights.
i'm planning nothing except for finnegans in advance for the night i book a tour/hhn.

all i've done is book the room, booked car service.
i'll do the planning when i get there.
easy peasy.


be sure to come back here and play awhile!_


----------



## Bluer101

Years ago before IOA was even built there was going to be 5 hotels with a timeshare. All the hotels were going to connect with waterways. Now with CB I'm glad that its not going to get the water way extended. I think CB has a great value, early entry, and close to the parks. I also believe that no resort hopping will be allowed. 

I did notice last weekend a sandwich board sign at Citywalk docks saying you need to show your room key to get on the boats. I think you will see this more or be official. It will be the only way to make sure the boats are used for resort guests to go to and from the hotels (RPR, HRH, PBH). They also might have had many people taking the boats and paying resort guest were having to wait too long. IDK.


----------



## keishashadow

welcome home carole!

Last few trips they were checking resort IDs in the later in the evenings pre-boarding, I chalked it up to security policy.

mac we haven't been happy with Plaza last few visits.  Ridiculous long waits to be seated for ADRs (early lunches) and both times took 4ever to get our food.  Just not willing to burn 1-1/2 hours there to grab a sandwich, although the steak hoagies are about as good as it gets in WDW.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> welcome home carole!
> 
> Last few trips they were checking resort IDs in the later in the evenings pre-boarding, I chalked it up to security policy.
> 
> mac we haven't been happy with Plaza last few visits.  Ridiculous long waits to be seated for ADRs (early lunches) and both times took 4ever to get our food.  Just not willing to burn 1-1/2 hours there to grab a sandwich, although the steak hoagies are about as good as it gets in WDW.



_i only do the Plaza for the reuben sandwich and tomato basil soup.
other than that, it's not my place.

yea, i have had issues with service there as i am solo.
they ignore me on some occassions.

when i bring that up to the server, they buy me off with a free ice cream.

i have no shame as i do like ice cream._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Years ago before IOA was even built there was going to be 5 hotels with a timeshare. All the hotels were going to connect with waterways. Now with CB I'm glad that its not going to get the water way extended. I think CB has a great value, early entry, and close to the parks. I also believe that no resort hopping will be allowed.
> 
> I did notice last weekend a sandwich board sign at Citywalk docks saying you need to show your room key to get on the boats. I think you will see this more or be official. It will be the only way to make sure the boats are used for resort guests to go to and from the hotels (RPR, HRH, PBH). They also might have had many people taking the boats and paying resort guest were having to wait too long. IDK.



_i have quite a few pictures i took from the club lounge last october of the site/cb.
it looked like a hugh amount of land they were working on clearing out.

i was told there would be no hotel perks for express lines and no water taxis.
the tm said there would be a walkway and possibly busses for that hotel.
(i previously posted the Dis info link about the ped walkway for cb to the parks)

it was up in the air about the early entry perk when i had that discussion w/the tm.

i'm dreading if that would occur.
like keisha said, it could change the dynamics of the parks attendance during that early hour period.

i checked out prices for the cheapest room for a time period when i usually go to the darkside.  it was about $100 a night for cb, which is a big difference  from what i pay for rph.
you know that hotel will fill up quickly, it's cheaper than the disney resorts.


the last water taxis leave city walk dock at 2:00 am.
hotel cards are checked during that time period.
i have hit that last boat many of times.......

day guests are allowed to shop, visit, do the restaurants at the onsite hotels.
i have found many using the boats to reach the hotels.

i'm guessing you are correct that the paid hotel guests weren't getting the priority to use them, so they were checking the hotel ids.

_


----------



## Bluer101

Is today going painfully slow for anyone else? To many problems at work too.


----------



## macraven

_well, my computer is painfully slow.
i think it is on its last legs.



i had it at the Genius Bar at the Apple store back in january.
there was a glitch whenever i used youtube.

it was kind of fixed but i was told my mac is going to bite the dust very soon.



which means i will have to use my Ipad then.
i really hate that thing._


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> I'm sorry I have not responded sooner....but the little guy has been keeping me busy!
> 
> And here he is...



Glad I checked back to see a pic....he is gorgeous...a real little stunner 



macraven said:


> _  back home schumigirl !!
> 
> you were missed._



Awww thanks......missed being on here......never got a chance though!!



keishashadow said:


> welcome home carole!



Thank ooooo  Wish I was still there though 


Loved New York.......I was worried about the night time noise as our hotel was right beside Times Square and heard people moaning about it......but I loved the noise and could sleep so so well......even with the window open. Strange as I usually love it really quiet.

Sightseeing was wonderful. Did all the usual things, my niece said we didn`t miss one sidewalk in the whole of Manhattan......or so it seems. Empire State, Rockefeller Centre, Times Square, Staten Island Ferry for SoL, Central Park, Tribeca, Fifth Avenue, Plaza Hotel for drinks, Tiffany, Saks, Harlem, Brooklyn Bridge, Washington Monument, WTC site, Upper East and West sides, Flatiron Building, did the touristy bus tours too and a million other places too. We were exhausted when we came home. Loved spending some time with family on Long Island too. It had been years since we had seen my cousins and mum hadn`t seen her sister for about 10 years since she came over to Scotland when their brother was dying, so a much nicer time to meet up. We also took cabs at times as I`m not fond of Subways.....now that was an experience......NY cabbies are fearless.....

But my highlight....well one of them, was seeing Wicked  It was the most amazing show ever and I had goosebumps nearly all the way through and cried like a baby....much to the amusement of my niece who has missed the cry baby gene somehow!!!! I could watch it again and again. Also saw Newsies which was really good too.

Saw Tom Hanks coming out of the theatre and he waved to us......I was thrilled.

Thought Chinatown and Little Italy were big disappointments and the only other negatives were the constant touting of bus tours and comedy show tickets in and around all the attractions, that became really irritating but I think we became immune to them eventually.

I`m so glad we were there for a week as we got to see so many things that we wanted to see and my niece got to fit in shopping....she is a shopaholic. 

So my mum has decided we are going back next year, just her and I. She loved flying thankfully.  Soon as flights are available.......will be booking them 

Now need to catch up on what I`ve missed on the boards.

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, Glad you had such a packed schedule.  NYC is a fun place. Good to hear you are back and rested.

Yep, slow for me too.  That's what a Monday does to ya.  I wish our cold winds die down.  My body wants the warmer spring weather.  Not getting it this week, and frost warnings the last 2 nights.  Welcome spring.

Hope all are well.  And hope Raven's 'puter sees better days.  I love my ipad, but hate typing on it, and am too lazy and cheap to buy a separate keyboard.  My kids are so much faster than me, and DD has not met many apps she does not like.


----------



## macraven

_WHAT..........you can buy a separate keyboard for the ipad??????


no one told me about that....
i have been using the pointer to type _


----------



## macraven

_sorry schumigirl....
i was gonna post directly to your post but when i saw what Lynne Graves posted, i couldn't hold back.



i've had apple products exclusively since 1992.
the only thing i hate is the ipad.

but then, if i paid attention i might really learn how to use it correctly.



the sorriest thing is that i paid about $900 for mine as i customized it.

i need to use the genius bar for the free classes.
if i only had the time to spare for that.



after my daily essay on the darkside, let me say, Carole we all missed you and am in awe of all that you covered in a week's trip.

i bet there are homies that live in that area that haven't accomplished all that you did in a week......

gotta reread your post and take notes on the fun stuff youse did.


wasn't it loverly that you got to spend time with the fam !!!
and you get to return next year again.


ok, who is gonna tell Tom about this trip?
don't look at me......_


----------



## Mad Hattered

We just bought a couple of new Surface and we love them.  I love the built in kickstand and flat keyboard.  Plus, I can get my point across better at work now since I am legally allowed to dance on the Conference room table!


----------



## Bluer101

Mad Hattered said:


> We just bought a couple of new Surface and we love them.  I love the built in kickstand and flat keyboard.  Plus, I can get my point across better at work now since I am legally allowed to dance on the Conference room table!



Lol.


----------



## macraven

_rain again today..............

looked at the weather site for the east coast for next week, no rain but cooler temps.
hoping that will change.


i will leave town while it has icky temps and go to a place that has icky temps.
i can't win.......


i guess the only places i can get sunshine in for a short vacation would be So. Cal or Florida._


----------



## keishashadow

icky, don't hear that word everyday. When do you leave for your trip?  mac has a mac, makes perfect sense to me. 

Picked up touchpads for a song,  but once novelty wore off they're only turned on when we travel now.  My GD had stomped on my just-out-of-warranty laptop and the screen slowly died.  Screensurgeons hooked me up for approx $100, DH had it replaced in under a half hour and it's working swell.  I was using a brick last few weeks to connect.

carole you've seen far more of NYC than me.  So, what did u bring back from the garment district?

feel like i won the lottery, a bayview room @ PBH opened up for June trip, difference between it and gardenview will cover a few rounds @ citiwalk woohoo


----------



## macraven

_keisha, going to Hagerstown 5/1 for 5 days.
the weather right now states 40's in the evening.
high could be mid 60's.
hopefully it will change in the next week.

Mr Mac and I are members of the Chicago Round Table.
it's a civil war group.
each spring we go on the group tour of civil war sites.
we do battle strategies, weapons study, officers of the war, that type of stuff.
we follow the paths of the battles basically.

this year we concentrate on the Antietam campaign.

the busses pull out from our hotel at 7:30 am and we return between 7-8 each evening.
i don't want to have to lug a coat with me all day so hopefully, the lower temps will be higher than in the mid 40's.



hide your laptop when the little is at your house.


hey, great news about your room booking!
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> wasn't it loverly that you got to spend time with the fam !!!
> and you get to return next year again.
> 
> 
> ok, who is gonna tell Tom about this trip?
> don't look at me......_



It really was lovely.........can`t wait to go back.

LOL........well, he knows now I`m going back......and he said he guessed I was going to say that. He hoped my mum loved it and wanted us to go back. And I had a whole speech prepared to justify it  didn`t need it after all, he was great and said we should go back  



keishashadow said:


> carole you've seen far more of NYC than me.  So, what did u bring back from the garment district?
> 
> feel like i won the lottery, a bayview room @ PBH opened up for June trip, difference between it and gardenview will cover a few rounds @ citiwalk woohoo



Well nothing specific from there but I did splash out on a handbag from Saks. It`s a new Marni  hobo bag I had spotted. It`s my birthday and Christmas included apparently!!!! Make up and perfume from Macy`s and a whole load of tourist tat like fridge magnets and any other junk that said NY on it  I am such a tourist!!! Got some lovely Vera wang scarves too. So I did alright....oh a ton of coconut M&M`s for Tom and I and Godiva chocolate for Kyle. 

Didn`t quite need a bigger suitcase thankfully 

Good news on the room at PB 



macraven said:


> _keisha, going to Hagerstown 5/1 for 5 days.
> the weather right now states 40's in the evening.
> high could be mid 60's.
> hopefully it will change in the next week.
> 
> 
> _



Fingers crossed for good weather for you.....hope you both have a great time 



We have lovely weather here today....it`s actually warm....I had my sunglasses on this morning.

Finally caught up with all the laundry I brought home  I did come home to a lovely tidy place though, so they did everything I asked when I was away 

It`s Wednesday already.....this week is flying by


----------



## Lynne G

Raven,
Wishing you warmer weather and safe travels.  My DS is a huge history buff.  Especially likes the Civil War and likes the Revolutionary War.  He spent hours in Gettysburg and we have several battle plaques in our area.  We watched the crossing of the Delaware enactment several times.  Must be fun to be one of those actors.  I'd rather watch.

Well, sun today, and then cooler weather.  Spring is such a tease.  

DD planted some lettuce seads.  She didn't know how to separate them, so now we have a ton of little sprouts.  Keeping them inside until they are double their size and the nights a little warmer than we've been having.    

Only soccer travel for us, no trips until the end of summer.  I keep getting USO ads, and a ton of Disneyworld ads.  So ready for a vacation now.


----------



## Metro West

Carole.....

Just wanted to tell you we tried RusTeak in Ocoee tonight for dinner. That's the place you were asking about and is owned by the same people who run Teak Neighborhood Grill. It was....

WONDERFUL!

I had the French Dip sandwich with fries...the best sandwich I've had in a long time!

Everything was delicious and pretty reasonable. We will definitely have to go there when you guys visit.

http://www.rusteakwinebar.com/


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> Carole.....
> 
> Just wanted to tell you we tried RusTeak in Ocoee tonight for dinner. That's the place you were asking about and is owned by the same people who run Teak Neighborhood Grill. It was....
> 
> WONDERFUL!
> 
> I had the French Dip sandwich with fries...the best sandwich I've had in a long time!
> 
> Everything was delicious and pretty reasonable. We will definitely have to go there when you guys visit.
> 
> http://www.rusteakwinebar.com/





Metro, sorry if you do not mind if I ask where that is in relation to SW.  We are going at Christmas and would like some more out of the tourist places with good food, casual and not too expensive.  My DH mostly likes to live in jeans and T's even if we go out to dinner.  Thanks.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Holy Crap ... I haven't even booked our flights yet


----------



## Bluer101

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Holy Crap ... I haven't even booked our flights yet



 Better get going!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Holy Crap ... I haven't even booked our flights yet



_holy crapola is right...........



you're 3 weeks out and i know you aren't gonna be walking to orlando....
and there's no snow once you hit kentucky so the dog sled isn't gonna cut it._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Bluer101 said:


> Better get going!





macraven said:


> _holy crapola is right...........
> 
> you're 3 weeks out and i know you aren't gonna be walking to orlando....
> and there's no snow once you hit kentucky so the dog sled isn't gonna cut it._



By next week at this time I'll have them booked


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, sorry if you do not mind if I ask where that is in relation to SW.  We are going at Christmas and would like some more out of the tourist places with good food, casual and not too expensive.  My DH mostly likes to live in jeans and T's even if we go out to dinner.  Thanks.


 Don't mind at all. RusTeak is on the corner of Maguire and Old Winter Garden Roads in Ocoee which is west of the tourist area. 

From SW, the quickest way is probably I-4 to 408W and then exit 1 to Colonial Drive (SR50). Make a left on Maguire and it's in the corner shopping center before the intersection. 

There several ways to go via back roads but I'm not sure how familiar you are with Orlando. 

From SW or Universal...you would take Turkey Lake Road north to a left on Conroy Windermere Road to a right on Apopka Vineland Road. Make a left on Old Winter Garden Road...stay on OWG and the shopping center you're looking for is on the right hand side of the road. 

There is also another restaurant (Teak Neighborhood Grill) which is owned by the same people located in MetroWest which would be closer but its a different style menu.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> Don't mind at all. RusTeak is on the corner of Maguire and Old Winter Garden Roads in Ocoee which is west of the tourist area.
> 
> From SW, the quickest way is probably I-4 to 408W and then exit 1 to Colonial Drive (SR50). Make a left on Maguire and it's in the corner shopping center before the intersection.
> 
> There several ways to go via back roads but I'm not sure how familiar you are with Orlando.
> 
> From SW or Universal...you would take Turkey Lake Road north to a left on Conroy Windermere Road to a right on Apopka Vineland Road. Make a left on Old Winter Garden Road...stay on OWG and the shopping center you're looking for is on the right hand side of the road.
> 
> There is also another restaurant (Teak Neighborhood Grill) which is owned by the same people located in MetroWest which would be closer but its a different style menu.



Thanks Metro.  I am somewhat familar.  I don't mind driving around Orlando and have driven TL Road and AV Road quite a bit, though I am not afraid of a highway either.  I think we will try the place you just ate at.  My town is famous for cheesesteaks and we are up for a variety of food.


----------



## Lynne G

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> By next week at this time I'll have them booked



Braver than me!  I booked my end of August trip in January!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole.....
> 
> Just wanted to tell you we tried RusTeak in Ocoee tonight for dinner. That's the place you were asking about and is owned by the same people who run Teak Neighborhood Grill. It was....
> 
> WONDERFUL!
> 
> I had the French Dip sandwich with fries...the best sandwich I've had in a long time!
> 
> Everything was delicious and pretty reasonable. We will definitely have to go there when you guys visit.
> 
> http://www.rusteakwinebar.com/




  

It`s a date!!!! Looking forward to it 

Tom loves French Dip Sandwiches.....so I`ll bet a $ that`s what he orders.......good to know you enjoyed it.

Was it quieter than Teak?? Don`t think the night we went there could have been noisier if they tried


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Was it quieter than Teak?? Don`t think the night we went there could have been noisier if they tried


 No...not quieter...louder. But remember...this place is not very big and it was packed! It was alright though...we didn't have any problems hearing each other. I'm sure you will love it! One thing though...I didn't see any Mac & Cheese on the menu so Kyle might be upset.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Got to see one of my fav Dark Siders mentioned on Facebook so I had to come here and say "HI MAC!!!"

How is everyone doing? I'm going to start reading backwards to see if there is any juicy US/IOA news to catch up on and of course... there is the HHN date release to SQUEEE over!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

KStarfish82 said:


> I'm sorry I have not responded sooner....but the little guy has been keeping me busy!
> 
> And here he is...



He's precious!


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> _ PEACHES...........00
> 
> 
> i see you have a trip planned for 9/13 at the darkside.
> looks like you are another homie that enjoys that hotel.
> 
> what dates do you have lined up?
> i feel the middle and end of the month is the best time for september
> 
> i've only done one stay there, with the rest of my stays at hrh and rph.
> 
> 
> 
> yea, planning for the motherland is a full time job.
> i do enjoy the planning but it has points of frustration for me at times.
> at 180 days out, i couldn't get a ressie for the Plaza at MK.
> still can't get one for noontime, so i booked that adr for a day i wasn't planning to be in that park.
> 
> 
> this means i have to rearrange all my adr's to different days in order to get that one place i want.
> all of this changing around to get the reuben sandwich and tomato basil soup.
> 
> after the motherland, i switch to the darkside for 10 nights.
> i'm planning nothing except for finnegans in advance for the night i book a tour/hhn.
> 
> all i've done is book the room, booked car service.
> i'll do the planning when i get there.
> easy peasy.
> 
> 
> be sure to come back here and play awhile!_


Ok...I'll play.  We will be at pbr from sept 12-18.  Just me and the hub.  We loooove it there.  As my hub said when he was trying to persuade me to switch disney yacht club...we could stay a week here even without the parks.  And there's always that pesky problem of kids at disney.  They act like they own the place.  Lol.  My son is in his fi.al year o med school and we enjoyed taking him and new dil to disney but he just doesn't know what his schedule will be.  We took them to rpr which I thought was superior to poly club in every way.  The club especially.  So its just me and hubby.  Of course we tolk them to uo before harry potter so I know they want to go.  Once new hp attractions are done...we
 will probably surprise them.  I do miss my little boy.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Got to see one of my fav Dark Siders mentioned on Facebook so I had to come here and say "HI MAC!!!"
> 
> How is everyone doing? I'm going to start reading backwards to see if there is any juicy US/IOA news to catch up on and of course... there is the HHN date release to SQUEEE over!



_uh oh, ok, who's talking about me.........


how's your darkside trip planning coming along?


think you will hit the place in october when i will be there?_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _uh oh, ok, who's talking about me.........
> 
> 
> how's your darkside trip planning coming along?
> 
> 
> think you will hit the place in october when i will be there?_



Chainsawwolf group... you were mentioned as being the best person to get planning tips from 

We're better than we expected to be, thanks to a nice little financial surprise! What are your dates again? Ours would be some where between 10/5 and 10/12. We are 98% positive we'll be renting a house this time to save some money which kinda-sorta bums me out, BUT just getting to go will make me all skippy happy!


----------



## macraven

_hey !
your dates coincide with my dates......woohoo......



i love csw/chainsaw wolf.
i joined them in 2002 i believe when it was a yahoo group.
they went to fb over a year back.


great group of wolfies there!_


----------



## keishashadow

howl


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I love following them, they always have the best rumors


----------



## SharkyGoddess

As soon as we are closer to knowing our exact dates I'll be on here WOOHOOing LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all......

I went to bed at 9.30 last night....slept till 10.30 this morning  Don`t know when I last slept for that length of time.

By the time I got ready it was too late for breakfast but I was hungry so I made some delicious pancakes.......went to get the maple syrup..............................................................

There wasn`t any  

Oh well. Going grocery shopping later....it`s top of my list. I`m doing housework just now 

Have good day


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> No...not quieter...louder. But remember...this place is not very big and it was packed! It was alright though...we didn't have any problems hearing each other. I'm sure you will love it! One thing though...I didn't see any Mac & Cheese on the menu so Kyle might be upset.




It does sound lovely.......Kyle can have the chicken sandwich 

That is a good menu


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Afternoon all......
> 
> I went to bed at 9.30 last night....slept till 10.30 this morning  Don`t know when I last slept for that length of time.
> 
> By the time I got ready it was too late for breakfast but I was hungry so I made some delicious pancakes.......went to get the maple syrup..............................................................
> 
> There wasn`t any
> 
> Oh well. Going grocery shopping later....it`s top of my list. I`m doing housework just now
> 
> Have good day



Mmmmmm pancakes! *sigh* not on my diet.

I dont think I'd ever be able to sleep that late. My gaggle of pups wake me promptly at 6AM


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ok... here I go. I am going to devote one hour this morning to researching vacation rentals in the US/IOA area and get an idea on ticket prices and extras.

I'm sure I'll continually obsess daily until I've got the green light to book, but for not I am spending one blissful, quiet hour HHN dreaming


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Ok... here I go. I am going to devote one hour this morning to researching vacation rentals in the US/IOA area and get an idea on ticket prices and extras.
> 
> I'm sure I'll continually obsess daily until I've got the green light to book, but for not I am spending one blissful, quiet hour HHN dreaming



_if you don't go with a house rental, check out Drury Inn & Suites.
_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _if you don't go with a house rental, check out Drury Inn & Suites.
> _



Thanks for reminding me, I had forgotten all about them!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _hey !
> your dates coincide with my dates......woohoo......_


Looks like we'll be heading down later in the month this year so our dates won't coincide


----------



## macraven

_there's always next year._


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Mmmmmm pancakes! *sigh* not on my diet.



LOL........Not on mine either anymore.

I bought new bathroom scales today  

Not waiting till Monday.....diet absolutely started today......plugged treadmill back in and blew off the dust 

So will try "again"!!!!

Vicki......where are you


----------



## macraven

_yes, where is vicki???


all i can say is that Vicki is thin.
i spent some time with her at IOA in october.

she is a super nice person!_


----------



## macraven

_schumigirl

save the diet for when you return from your next darkside trip.


if you go on a diet now, you'll end up having to diet again when your next trip is over.


why go through that agony twice??  


well, that's what i plan to do._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _yes, where is vicki???
> 
> 
> all i can say is that Vicki is thin.
> i spent some time with her at IOA in october.
> 
> she is a super nice person!_





She did amazingly well didn`t she!!!!

Hope she`s ok, haven`t heard from her for ages.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumigirl
> 
> save the diet for when you return from your next darkside trip.
> 
> 
> if you go on a diet now, you'll end up having to diet again when your next trip is over.
> 
> 
> why go through that agony twice??
> 
> 
> well, that's what i plan to do._




Oh I wish I could wait..........but must have put on 20lbs since last July!!!

Not good.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mine isn't so much a diet-diet, but a lifestyle change and a much needed one. I have started the Paleo diet and coupled it with WW points system to help keep my portions in check. I sincerely had so much weight to lose that it was a change I needed to get serious about and jump in to. I'm also doing some beginner's yoga to help with my back problems and migraines. Thankfully my diet is something that's easily done where ever I go


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Mine isn't so much a diet-diet, but a lifestyle change and a much needed one. I have started the Paleo diet and coupled it with WW points system to help keep my portions in check. I sincerely had so much weight to lose that it was a change I needed to get serious about and jump in to. I'm also doing some beginner's yoga to help with my back problems and migraines. Thankfully my diet is something that's easily done where ever I go



_i need a translator............


i think you are saying you are slim now.
congrats.




i do not fall into that category.
_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _i need a translator............
> 
> 
> i think you are saying you are slim now.
> congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do not fall into that category.
> _



I was blabbering on 

I'm not slim.... YET! But I am thinner than I was. I'm chubby and for a short person I don't need to be, plus it's not helping my back *sigh*  Honestly, I think my goal I've set for myself is very reasonable and while it's not as skinny as I once was, it's a much healthier size for me and I will be perfectly satisfied with that.


----------



## macraven

_i call that skinny compared to me.............._


----------



## Bluer101

I'm on a seefood diet. I see food and eat it. Lol


----------



## MinnieFanatic

I just want to say hi and thank you to Macraven, MetroWest, and Damo and others. I read all the stickies and comments here and we went to Uni over spring break, stayed at RPR, and all of the advice here was soooo helpful!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _yes, where is vicki???
> 
> 
> all i can say is that Vicki is thin.
> i spent some time with her at IOA in october.
> 
> she is a super nice person!_



Hi Carole & Raven  

I'm here....just mostly lurking as I can only post from my phone since my router stopped working and it takes me forever to type anything on this thing as it decides to randomly add letters and smilies that I didn't type.

Other than that everything is going great


----------



## macraven

MinnieFanatic said:


> I just want to say hi and thank you to Macraven, MetroWest, and Damo and others. I read all the stickies and comments here and we went to Uni over spring break, stayed at RPR, and all of the advice here was soooo helpful!



_

that is so sweet of you to share with us!


Yoo Hoo.........we have another homie to welcome here...



 to *MinnieFanatic*..........
our newest friend !!


i have stayed at all 3 hotels but RPH has my heart.
i call it my home away from home.


anytime you need help or have a question, come on over here and we will try to help you out.
sometimes when a person makes a new thread about a need they have, it doesn't get a lot of hits on it.

we are a chatty bunch here and sure someone will try to help you.


Minnie Mee, what did you think about the parks during spring break?
i tried it once and the crowds just about swallowed me up..........

ride/shows were not a problem but trying to get to the restrooms was really time consuming._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi Carole & Raven
> 
> I'm here....just mostly lurking as I can only post from my phone since my router stopped working and it takes me forever to type anything on this thing as it decides to randomly add letters and smilies that I didn't type.
> 
> Other than that everything is going great



_hey vicki, do you have any plans yet for a return this fall?
i would love to meet up with you again._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _schumigirl
> 
> save the diet for when you return from your next darkside trip.
> 
> if you go on a diet now, you'll end up having to diet again when your next trip is over.
> 
> why go through that agony twice??
> 
> well, that's what i plan to do._


Good advice however _*some of us*_  need to lose a few pounds before we head down 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Mine isn't so much a diet-diet, but a lifestyle change and a much needed one. I have started the Paleo diet and coupled it with WW points system to help keep my portions in check. I sincerely had so much weight to lose that it was a change I needed to get serious about and jump in to. I'm also doing some beginner's yoga to help with my back problems and migraines. Thankfully my diet is something that's easily done where ever I go


Same here ... both hubby and I have committed to eating healthier.  Hubby needs to lose a fair bit more than I do, but as you said, it's a lifestyle change.  I've heard good things about the Paleo diet - just too much work for me.  We're both doing the Shakeology thing through Beachbody and we're both trying the Insanity Workout (yes it really is as insane as they say!!)


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Good advice however _*some of us*_  need to lose a few pounds before we head down
> 
> 
> Same here ... both hubby and I have committed to eating healthier.  Hubby needs to lose a fair bit more than I do, but as you said, it's a lifestyle change.  I've heard good things about the Paleo diet - just too much work for me.  We're both doing the Shakeology thing through Beachbody and we're both trying the Insanity Workout (yes it really is as insane as they say!!)



The biggest thing for me is remembering to buy my kids bread  Thankfully they love the cloud bread recipe and it's quick to make.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _hey vicki, do you have any plans yet for a return this fall?
> i would love to meet up with you again._



That would be awesome

I'm considering a solo trip at the end of Sept so I can meet up with both you and Carole if my finances will allow it...I know we would have a blast.

and Carole....don't feel bad, I gained back almost 20 lbs too...had to go back on my diet this week.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Welcome Minnie Fanatic!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I'm on a seefood diet. I see food and eat it. Lol


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


>



I could drop about 10 pounds but really don't need too. At 6'4" and 210 its pretty good. I was as low as 182 and felt sick. I think right around 200 would be great again. I gain my weight over the winter since its colder ( yes I said colder in south Florida) and don't sweat too much. Now summer has started here I tend not to each as much and drink lots of water. 

Like others have said, I don't believe in diets. You have to do a lifestyle change or eat less of what you want. Works every time.


----------



## Lynne G

Lifestyle change is at our house too.  All of us need to watch weight.

Today, Rainy Monday, Rainy Monday.  Windy too.  So much for the absolutely beautiful week-end we just had.  Lots of gardening got done.  DD even pulled out her sandals and now wanting her summer clothes.  Um, now it's colder and wet. 

I think the track meet this week will be cancelled, as they are calling for wet weather most of the week.  So, a wet and windy start to May.  

Hope all are doing well and had a great week-end.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi Carole & Raven
> 
> I'm here....just mostly lurking as I can only post from my phone since my router stopped working and it takes me forever to type anything on this thing as it decides to randomly add letters and smilies that I didn't type.
> 
> Other than that everything is going great




  

Have sent you a pm......but glad to see you back online.......you`ve been missed


----------



## keishashadow

gloomy weather here = perfect day to wash the bedding and try to reconstruct my itunes, all my songs and movies disappeared from both my account and ipod.  Least i was able to find the movies but it's sure a long process filling it back up with songs.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> gloomy weather here = perfect day to wash the bedding and try to reconstruct my itunes, all my songs and movies disappeared from both my account and ipod.  Least i was able to find the movies but it's sure a long process filling it back up with songs.


Gloomy here too ... woke up to, yep you guessed it, snow again!!!  I'm really beginning to think Spring will never arrive!!!

This was our deck this morning


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bluer101

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Gloomy here too ... woke up to, yep you guessed it, snow again!!!  I'm really beginning to think Spring will never arrive!!!
> 
> This was our deck this morning



What the heck is that white stuff?


----------



## keishashadow

oh sNOw it didn't!

weird day here.  youngest sick for a week up at college, finally he went to college/ER dr yesterday who told him "nothing wrong with you other than a cold", despite him having a fever.  He called this morning said he could hardly get out of bed.  Went up and brought him home straight to local dr, sent him out for few tests, and told he has bacterial bronchitis.

nice miss dr bozo from Indiana, PA!  2nd strike, last year same dr didn't catch a broken arm. For this i'm paying medical fees included in tuition?  On bedrest for a day or two and antibiotics & he'll be fine.  Makes me doubly glad he's transferring next semester to PITT and bunking at home.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  Keisha, cannot believe the school nurses having such poor advice.  Glad to hear DS is doing better.  I have fond memories of Squirrel Hill.  Good luck to DS at Pitt.


----------



## macraven

_yikes keisha.....

that is awful on the skool doc......


i'm hopefully your son will feel better real soon!


i would have been on earlier but my modem went crazy and the replacement arrived around 4 today.

it's taken this long with at & t to get it set up..........


i'm leaving on a jet plane tomorrow.
east coast and Antietam, here i come.....



i have no idea how long i will have internet service.
had to reconfigure the system preference.

let me tell youse, i am not blonde for nuthin'......._


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> oh sNOw it didn't!
> 
> weird day here.  youngest sick for a week up at college, finally he went to college/ER dr yesterday who told him "nothing wrong with you other than a cold", despite him having a fever.  He called this morning said he could hardly get out of bed.  Went up and brought him home straight to local dr, sent him out for few tests, and told he has bacterial bronchitis.
> 
> nice miss dr bozo from Indiana, PA!  2nd strike, last year same dr didn't catch a broken arm. For this i'm paying medical fees included in tuition?  On bedrest for a day or two and antibiotics & he'll be fine.  Makes me doubly glad he's transferring next semester to PITT and bunking at home.




Wow, that's insane. These type of things make you wonder what this world is coming to.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _yikes keisha.....
> 
> that is awful on the skool doc......
> 
> 
> i'm hopefully your son will feel better real soon!
> 
> 
> i would have been on earlier but my modem went crazy and the replacement arrived around 4 today.
> 
> it's taken this long with at & t to get it set up..........
> 
> 
> i'm leaving on a jet plane tomorrow.
> east coast and Antietam, here i come.....
> 
> 
> 
> i have no idea how long i will have internet service.
> had to reconfigure the system preference.
> 
> let me tell youse, i am not blonde for nuthin'......._




Have a fun trip and flight.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> weird day here.  youngest sick for a week up at college, finally he went to college/ER dr yesterday who told him "nothing wrong with you other than a cold", despite him having a fever.  He called this morning said he could hardly get out of bed.  Went up and brought him home straight to local dr, sent him out for few tests, and told he has bacterial bronchitis.
> 
> nice miss dr bozo from Indiana, PA!  2nd strike, last year same dr didn't catch a broken arm. For this i'm paying medical fees included in tuition?  On bedrest for a day or two and antibiotics & he'll be fine.  Makes me doubly glad he's transferring next semester to PITT and bunking at home.



Glad your boy is ok now and getting better.......shocking they can miss these things. Good he is transferring and can stay home.......I love having our boy at home while he is at University........



macraven said:


> _
> i'm leaving on a jet plane tomorrow.
> east coast and Antietam, here i come.....
> 
> 
> 
> _




Have a great time with mr mac.....and hope weather is kind to you 



Had a very productive day today.....weather was beautiful.......DH was asked to go in for meetings last minute and DS was at uni so I got all the grass cut, did some edging and tidying up in the garden, 6 loads of washing done, hung out dried, ironed and hung up......all 3 bathrooms cleaned and shining, whole house vaccumed, dusted and polished, floors shining, did homemade crabcakes, spicy wedges and salad for dinner................. do I win a badge for housewife of the day 

Time for  and the Arias trial.

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## keishashadow

hard to believe the trial is still percolating.  the US legal system may be flawed but you can't say she isn't getting her day in court. 

bye bye mac, don't forget to come back home

jr still looks dicey, but started to eat = he's alive


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha. Glad to hear the boy will be ok.   

Hope Mac is running in the fields in her uniform!  Take care mac, hoping you have a great time.

And Carole, you exhaust me even reading all you did.  Gold star for that housewife day marathon.  

Nice, sunny, cool day.  Love the sun after the rainy Monday.  Hoping for a nice week-end, as it's my DD's school fair and the local run, called the Broad Street Run.  I like to run when its not too hot or cold out.  Calling for low 70 degree weather, so it should be nice.


----------



## keishashadow

i hope mac pics the 'right' side when she starts that charge up the hill

kid saga continueshe woke up very early in pain with large lump on chest.  dr not in until this afternoon, we head to ER.   Turns out he has a fractured sternum. Medicated to the gills, told to immobilize it (didn't give any hints on how to accomplish that task).  Better living thru chemistry insists he's heading into work tonight, guess i better drive him.  

i've decided my family needs to be encased in bubble wrap.


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...its been pouring most of the day here in beautiful Orlando. The forecasts call for 3-5" of rain between now and Saturday morning. Oh joy...my yard will look like a jungle when I can mow it again.  

We had a cook out or cook in at work today which was fun but wished it could have been nice outside. Oh well...free food...nothing wrong with that. 

Janet -Is that Davey you're talking about being sick? I hope he gets better soon. 

Back to work for a while then heading home in the monsoon.


----------



## keishashadow

todd - be careful, it's a jungle out there  Yep, that's my davey.  He says 'hi' and thanks.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...its been pouring most of the day here in beautiful Orlando. The forecasts call for 3-5" of rain between now and Saturday morning. Oh joy...my yard will look like a jungle when I can mow it again.
> 
> We had a cook out or cook in at work today which was fun but wished it could have been nice outside. Oh well...free food...nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Janet -Is that Davey you're talking about being sick? I hope he gets better soon.
> 
> Back to work for a while then heading home in the monsoon.



We got already 8 inches in 3 hours down south. It flooded everywhere. I'm staying put at work till it lets up some.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending the sun to you FLA friends.  We have had beautiful weather these last 2 days.  

Keisha, tell DS sending get well wishes.  Guess he will need a lot of rest.


----------



## damo

Yikes Janet!!!!  Is that the same kid with bronchitis and a broken sternum too?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...its been pouring most of the day here in beautiful Orlando. The forecasts call for 3-5" of rain between now and Saturday morning.





Bluer101 said:


> We got already 8 inches in 3 hours down south. It flooded everywhere. I'm staying put at work till it lets up some.



You two just make sure that the rain is over with by the time we head down in 2 weeks OK? 


Janet - hugs to the boy, but not too hard cuz we don't want it to hurt


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> kid saga continueshe woke up very early in pain with large lump on chest.  dr not in until this afternoon, we head to ER.   Turns out he has a fractured sternum. Medicated to the gills, told to immobilize it (didn't give any hints on how to accomplish that task).  Better living thru chemistry insists he's heading into work tonight, guess i better drive him.
> 
> i've decided my family needs to be encased in bubble wrap.



Oh my goodness!!!! Poor thing........ouch! Least he`s got you to take good care of him. Hugs for him......yes very gentle hugs  



Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...its been pouring most of the day here in beautiful Orlando. The forecasts call for 3-5" of rain between now and Saturday morning. Oh joy...my yard will look like a jungle when I can mow it again.



That`s a lot of rain!!! Hope it clears up soon for you 


Stayed up till midnight last night watching the trial in AZ. That`s a big time difference between me and them.....8 hours. Worth it though to watch the Prosecutors closing arguement  Won`t be watching the defence take their turn  

Planning on quiet day today. On my own so maybe do some baking or batch cooking.......something nice anyway. 

Have good weekend


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> i hope mac pics the 'right' side when she starts that charge up the hill
> 
> kid saga continueshe woke up very early in pain with large lump on chest.  dr not in until this afternoon, we head to ER.   Turns out he has a fractured sternum. Medicated to the gills, told to immobilize it (didn't give any hints on how to accomplish that task).  Better living thru chemistry insists he's heading into work tonight, guess i better drive him.
> 
> i've decided my family needs to be encased in bubble wrap.



Wow that's crazy, poor guy. Hope he gets better soon. 

Well it stopped raining around 8 pm last night. We are expecting more today. Also had a small tornado touchdown about 5 miles away. Man this is crazy.


----------



## Bluer101

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You two just make sure that the rain is over with by the time we head down in 2 weeks OK?




I'm trying real hard for you. Might help with some Mummy Dust too.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> Yikes Janet!!!! Is that the same kid with bronchitis and a broken sternum too?


 
yep, all my boys tend to beat themselves up playing sportsthey say it's 'fun'.

we don't see tornados much up our way but so scary when they do pop up. One of things that has stopped me from seriously considering retiring to FLA is the violent weather.

bonny, we'll be gone the same time, different places


----------



## macraven

Another 11 hours on the battlefields today and Lee is pulling back.


I,ll let you know tomorrow what happens next Bluer........

No rain here.
Won,t happen until the day after I leave Antietam.
Finally good luck on weather.
Hope metro didn't,t get wet yesterday.

Hugs to Keisha on her boy.
Guess this means he gets a pass on yard work.

I hate using my ipad.


----------



## glocon

I've always wondered how to pronounce Antietam....

Is it anti-eh-tom?

Don't mean to sound stupid....


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Another 11 hours on the battlefields today and Lee is pulling back.
> 
> I,ll let you know tomorrow what happens next Bluer........
> 
> No rain here.
> Won,t happen until the day after I leave Antietam.
> Finally good luck on weather.
> Hope metro didn't,t get wet yesterday.
> 
> Hugs to Keisha on her boy.
> Guess this means he gets a pass on yard work.
> 
> I hate using my ipad.



Caps and no green on the iPad. Lol


----------



## cieslack

An TEE tum


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Caps and no green on the iPad. Lol



I know.
So unlike me...........

I feel naked




Hate my ipad


----------



## macraven

cieslack said:


> An TEE tum



Leaving the battlefield for bwi soon.


----------



## Metro West

Wow! What a beautiful day we had today! It was 64 when I woke up this morning and it felt wonderful. Nice and breezy with a high of 81...just glorious. 

I spent several hours outside doing yard work but now I'm sore. 

Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Leaving the battlefield for bwi soon.



Safe travels Raven!


Yep, Metro we too had a beautiul day.  Typical May, cool night and morning, 70's in the afternoon.  Cooler weather this week, with some rain.  Planted some flowers and vegetables and pruned my large rosebush.  



I hate typing on my Pad.


----------



## schumigirl

We had a beautiful day yesterday too.......glorious warm sunshine.......high of 70 today again.....won`t last though!!

Rain for tomorrow. But today is a Bank Holiday so everyone will make the most of the extended weekend.

I plan to do a bit of grocery shopping early this morning then spend some time in the garden enjoying the sun.

Todd.....hope you don`t ache too much today


----------



## Bluer101

Yes we had a great day here too. Then I woke up this morning left for work and the temp read out showed 58 degrees. Wow it's nice for May, suppose to be like this most if the week. We will take it before summer really hits.


----------



## keishashadow

weekend just flewmust've been having fun.


----------



## macraven

_i'm home and tired but i have green and no caps..........


and no ipad._


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> weekend just flewmust've been having fun.



That's how we felt this morning. 



macraven said:


> i'm home and tired but i have green and no caps..........
> 
> and no ipad.



Welcome back!  Yippee green text and no caps.


----------



## Bluer101

We got our AP passport today in the mail. It's has the Transformers all over it. Inside it said save up to 50% off 3 or more nights this summer. So got excited and called. After giving the code they tell me it's only valid up to June 6 and after August 18 th. I was so excited I did not even read it right.


----------



## macraven

_i have my room booked at rph but still waiting for the ap rates to be released for my time period.


if they don't release ap rates for my stay, i'll still be there.
no way will i cancel my trip.
money comes and goes but vacations do not._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i have my room booked at rph but still waiting for the ap rates to be released for my time period.
> 
> 
> if they don't release ap rates for my stay, i'll still be there.
> no way will i cancel my trip.
> money comes and goes but vacations do not._



Life is too short not to enjoy while you can. I was wishing for a lower rate for 9 days this summer. Oh we'll, guess we will still go.


----------



## keishashadow

welcome home mac

they get you one way or the other, name of the game is to to make a living on the touristas, we leave with empty wallets and big 'ole smiles on our faces...let's call it a win-win.

my better half put me a travel budget a few years back, sigh.  I have to do quite a bit of stretching of it to feed my nasty travel addiction, but always find somewhere to cut back on to make it work.  Hot dog and spaghetti nights at home come to mind.  Do believe he's caught the bug though, since he's kicking in some bonus bucks for a quick disney fix this summer hehehe


----------



## KStarfish82

Just doing a quick pop in to say hello.  The little guy is keeping me busy and he is getting big so fast.  He is one month old today....how time does fly!  He is already filling out his 3 month clothes!

I will try and get some more pics up soon.  2.5 weeks til Chris's first trip to the Motherland!


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Mac........hope you had a nice trip 




KStarfish82 said:


> Just doing a quick pop in to say hello.  The little guy is keeping me busy and he is getting big so fast.  He is one month old today....how time does fly!  He is already filling out his 3 month clothes!
> 
> I will try and get some more pics up soon.  2.5 weeks til Chris's first trip to the Motherland!



One month old!!!!!!! Oh my goodness......that went so quick.

Yep looking forward to new pics of the little guy 



We still have glorious weather here.......although the doom people have said it won`t last and it`s going to get cold again 

I have all summer clothes and sandals all washed and ready to wear........I`m set for sun......

Cooked BBQ chicken and salads for dinner tonight with home made very creamy coleslaw....yum!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Getting closer to booking! 

Tons of (can't remember) questions.  Our dates are tentatively Oct 5th - 11th and will be slip up with some beach time. Our plans are for the start of our trip to be in Orlando and finish it up at the beach, and we already know we'll be staying offsite in a rental to save on money and give us more room to move. We don't have any APs or other discounts other than AAA, so my questions are: 1) would purchasing 1 AP benefit the family? (ticket discounts, parking discounts or HHN discounts) 2) please remind me which days are typically slower for HHN so we can plan on what days we want to go and 3) who else might be there during our dates that we can finally meet? 

I'm sure I'll have more as we officially start booking.  For now, please bow your heads and join me in a prayer to the Great Vacation Gods that we have no disasters get in the way of our being able to make this trip


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Getting closer to booking!
> 
> Tons of (can't remember) questions.  Our dates are tentatively Oct 5th - 11th and will be slip up with some beach time. Our plans are for the start of our trip to be in Orlando and finish it up at the beach, and we already know we'll be staying offsite in a rental to save on money and give us more room to move. We don't have any APs or other discounts other than AAA, so my questions are: 1) would purchasing 1 AP benefit the family? (ticket discounts, parking discounts or HHN discounts) 2) please remind me which days are typically slower for HHN so we can plan on what days we want to go and 3) who else might be there during our dates that we can finally meet?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more as we officially start booking.  For now, please bow your heads and join me in a prayer to the Great Vacation Gods that we have no disasters get in the way of our being able to make this trip



i'll be at the darkside the day after you and still there after the 11th.

you have the choice of hhn on sunday oct 6 or thursday oct 10 as the best nights for your dates.  these are non peak nights.

friday october 11th will be crowded, weekends always are.
weekend hhn tix cost more as they are peak nights.

the earlier in the season, the less crowded hhn will be.
columbus day weekend will have crowds.

i'm guessing that oct 6th would be a decent choice with oct 10 a close second for which night would be your best bet.


yes, i will be at hhn both of those nights besides the next 3 hhn dates.



the preferred annual pass will give you a good discount on the hhn tix and free parking in the garage.

have you changed your mind of booking rph now?
AAA is available for onsite hotel for a discount for october.
aph has not been released yet for october dates.


of course we all will meet up.
time to put a face with a screen name!


----------



## macraven

_where are all the homies?   


you've been truant from skool again i see.....  





bring a note from mom in the morning to excuse your absence today. 





_


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone, I'm here until I have to do something at work.


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning, Good morning!  A stormy one we have here.  Oh well, it's been raining most of this week now, and will be so into the week-end too.  Thinking we'll be grilling for Mother's Day, but eating inside.  

When SW opened flights through Jan 4, 2014, on Monday, I jumped and booked our December flights.  I can't believe the morning of the day we are cruising the Dream, the direct flight sold out by Tuesday.  We are flying in the day before, just because.  Most likely the week before Christmas won't see bad weather, but I am not taking any changes and will relax at the Hyatt for the night before. Then the younguns are flying down alone to meet us after the cruise.  First time we will do a holiday vacation.


----------



## KStarfish82

An updated picture from Monday!





My little boy is now 21 inches and 9 lbs 15 oz.!

He's growing up so fast!


----------



## Bluer101

KStarfish82 said:


> An updated picture from Monday!
> 
> http://s153.photobucket.com/user/KStarfish82/media/1Month_zpsce9f8321.jpg.html
> 
> My little boy is now 21 inches and 9 lbs 15 oz.!
> 
> He's growing up so fast!



Cherish the moments as they grow up too fast.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Cherish the moments as they grow up too fast.


 
indeed!  I moved youngest out of dorm today, but he still has to go back next week to take finals

Kfed what a cute baby


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> indeed!  I moved youngest out of dorm today, but he still has to go back next week to take finals
> 
> Kfed what a cute baby



Wow, we just got back from DS middle school orientation. Where does all that time go.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> An updated picture from Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little boy is now 21 inches and 9 lbs 15 oz.!
> 
> He's growing up so fast!



_this little cutey needs a reposting...........


kfish, thanks for sharing his picture!

i believe that boy has a smile on his face.





i always love looking at pictures of babies and cats.


_


----------



## keishashadow

my bad dog is offended.  Come to think of it haven't seen a LOL cat pic for ages.

the mr's AP expires early June but hasn't received any promo flyer, guess i better call them this weekend and renew.  I'm down to last 7 day tix i have stockpiled and not sure if i'm going to buy myself a Preferred or just go with the Power Pass (much cheaper and i figure i can use his pass for the hotel/dining discounts, etc.).  

i searched and couldn't find an answer here, hoping somebody knows:

if i do buy a Power Pass this year (said black out dates work fine with out vacation schedule) but jik the 2014 blackout dates do not...

could i renew the Power Pass next year & then upgrade it to a Preferred Pass at the park or would i have to start all over and purchase a new Preferred one?


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> my bad dog is offended.  Come to think of it haven't seen a LOL cat pic for ages.
> 
> the mr's AP expires early June but hasn't received any promo flyer, guess i better call them this weekend and renew.  I'm down to last 7 day tix i have stockpiled and not sure if i'm going to buy myself a Preferred or just go with the Power Pass (much cheaper and i figure i can use his pass for the hotel/dining discounts, etc.).
> 
> i searched and couldn't find an answer here, hoping somebody knows:
> 
> if i do buy a Power Pass this year (said black out dates work fine with out vacation schedule) but jik the 2014 blackout dates do not...
> 
> could i renew the Power Pass next year & then upgrade it to a Preferred Pass at the park or would i have to start all over and purchase a new Preferred one?



I'm almost positive you can upgrade and pass at anytime.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I'm almost positive you can upgrade and pass at anytime.


 
thanx, think i'll just go that route then (if i need the blackout dates next year, i'll renew the power pass online, then upgrade at the park) to save a few $s


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> I'm almost positive you can upgrade and pass at anytime.


 This is true except when you're on the FlexPay plan. You would have to pay off the current plan "contract" completely before upgrading to another AP.


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies

Just wanted to share the good news....we're going to the darkside for HHN in Sept

I finally dug up my old laptop with a modem so I could tell everyone since my router still isn't working properly.  

I can't wait to meet up with Carole, mac & any other homies who happen to be there at the same time.  We will be staying off-site at the Holiday Inn across from Universal as this is a budget trip (I got a great package deal on Southwest)  Now all I need to do is book a towncar service, any suggestions are welcome.

I also need to renew my AP and buy Power Passes for my son and his girlfriend plus wait for the HHN AP frequent fear pass rates to come out...maybe it won't be such a budget trip after all....but we will have a blast.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news....we're going to the darkside for HHN in Sept
> 
> I finally dug up my old laptop with a modem so I could tell everyone since my router still isn't working properly.
> 
> I can't wait to meet up with Carole, mac & any other homies who happen to be there at the same time.  We will be staying off-site at the Holiday Inn across from Universal as this is a budget trip (I got a great package deal on Southwest)  Now all I need to do is book a towncar service, any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> I also need to renew my AP and buy Power Passes for my son and his girlfriend plus wait for the HHN AP frequent fear pass rates to come out...maybe it won't be such a budget trip after all....but we will have a blast.



_tink, how many days will you be staying in orlando?

need to pencil you in on my calendar!_


----------



## tink1957

We will be there for 6 nights and I'm trying to work in a day at Epcot for the F & W Festival.  We may be able to meet up there as it will be when you're at WDW....unless you can slip over to the darkside for a day.

 I have to work tomorrow so I want to wish all the mommies here a Happy Mother's Day


----------



## keishashadow

For the mummies

may you always know:

the fragrance of flowers

the feel of sun on your shoulders

and always, the warmth of your child's love


----------



## macraven

_happy M day to the females here!



it's pizza night for me.
i'm taking the day off from cooking......_


----------



## keishashadow

beer goes down real good with pizza...i'm just sayin...

had breakfast made then everybody will be deserting me for work later today, i plan to do some packing and catch up on the tivo with an adult beverage.


----------



## macraven

_i already have the beer in the fridge for the males in the house to go with the pizza.
the pizza tonight is for them.

easy night.
paper plates ................

_


----------



## macraven

_i always come home for this......._


----------



## Metro West

Happy Mother's Day to all moms out there!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i already have the beer in the fridge for the males in the house to go with the pizza.
> the pizza tonight is for them.
> 
> easy night.
> paper plates ................



Happy Mother's Day to whom it applies. 

DS and I made the wife breakfast and cleaned up. DS gave me a hard time at first but soon enjoyed it. 

PS: We will be over later for pizza.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies and happy Mother's Day to all the moms


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

HAPPY MUMMY'S DAY!!


----------



## Lynne G

To all those moms, hope you all had a great day.  

Grilled Surf and turf.  Let the guys grill.  Great dinner.

And after a nice day, freezing night.  Oh well, sweater for tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_it is nearly mid May and only 31 degrees right now in my parts.   



that ought to be a crime...........




off to work in about 25 minutes.
see you all when the skool bell rings.
_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> it is nearly mid May and only 31 degrees right now in my parts.
> 
> that ought to be a crime...........
> 
> off to work in about 25 minutes.
> see you all when the skool bell rings.



I will trade you, we are about 80 and can cut the moisture in the air with a knife.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i always come home for this......._


 
you don't look a post over 49,999



Bluer101 said:


> I will trade you, we are about 80 and can cut the moisture in the air with a knife.


 
i'm wait-listing jik mac passes, we had a frost last night and tonight's supposed to be colder...did i mention we opened our pool last week


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> you don't look a post over 49,999
> 
> i'm wait-listing jik mac passes, we had a frost last night and tonight's supposed to be colder...did i mention we opened our pool last week



I will take the frost too, lol. 

Our pools always open and we have not been in yet. Man been in S FLA to long. Going to have a Memorial Day party so it will be used then.


----------



## schumigirl

Ello Ello.......been MIA last few days.

Belated Happy Mother`s Day to all mummies  Hope you all had a fun day. 

Fantastic news Vicki........have pm`d you  Can`t wait to meet up in September!!!

Had a lovely couple of days away with my lovely DH. I`m constantly surprised by his ability to surprise me when I least expect it. He had booked it all by himself as a surprise for me  Had a lovely time, but back to normal again.......housework never goes away does it.

Getting cool here again weather said we may even have snow on Thursday   No way.......we are so ready for some serious sunshine.....don`t want to wait till Sept for the sun. 

ALL 122 days away.........getting closer though 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## macraven

i'll pm vicikkkk my info stuff two for a meet ip

i think sometint is wrong with my keyboard.
i'll fix it toomrros


----------



## Lynne G

Well Raven, how is the keyboard faring? 

Typing on my pad, and my finger is tired.  

Nice but cool day today.  Heater was running most of the night.  Dog loves this temperate, but cool weather.  Frisky. 

Booked the Hyatt the night before our cruise, but keep thinking how much more to stay at Disney instead.   Choices, choices.  If we do stay at the Hyatt next to airport, where is a good place to eat if we do not pick up the rental until the morning?


----------



## macraven

_lynne, all fixed and now time for bed.


working in the morning so it will be a long day.


thursday taking off work as i am having the uverse for the internet installed.


i'll finally have faster service.

i hope.  _


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> lynne, all fixed and now time for bed.
> 
> working in the morning so it will be a long day.
> 
> thursday taking off work as i am having the uverse for the internet installed.
> 
> i'll finally have faster service.
> 
> i hope.



Good morning everyone, 

You will love uverse. We have had it for 3 years now for phone and Internet. We have the highest speed package. 


Well we dropped off DS at the school to depart for Washington, D.C. At 5:30 for his safety patrol trip.  DW was all teary eye. But he will have a blast. We already got a text that he's waiting with his friends for the plane. On a side note DW and I have a 3 day vacation from DS, woo hoo.


----------



## macraven

_homie, i'm glad you chimed in about uverse............

puts me at ease that i'm heading in the right direction.


the speed i have now for my internet is s.l.o.w.



my monthly phone/internet bill will drop in half once this installation is over.

woot.



have a fun 3 day vacation.
you know your son will........



catch youse all later.
off to work in a few minutes.
_


----------



## keishashadow

humpty hump day


----------



## tink1957

Just got my vacation approved today....I did it backwards cuz I got such a great deal & I didn't want to let it get away.  

Glad it worked out as I would have had to get sick that week if they had turned it down


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just got my vacation approved today....I did it backwards cuz I got such a great deal & I didn't want to let it get away.
> 
> Glad it worked out as I would have had to get sick that week if they had turned it down



_calling in sick every day to work is the pits.
i have had to fall back and do that trick on past trips.

glad you are all set for the darkside this year.

have your people contact my people for a meet up......._


----------



## macraven

_i have no idea why my posting time is off.
my settings have central time listed but mountain time is what shows.

anyhoot, it's 10:58 and my internet is working fine now.
even the keyboard works.

not sure if i am thrilled with uverse yet.
it took the technician 3 hours and 45 minutes to do the installation.
he had to rewire in my house for the upgrade.

i am starting to think it is my computer that is the issue.
it's 8 years old and issues are starting.


maybe i should go shopping ..............


will catch youse all tomorrow after work.
about to call it a night......_


----------



## macraven

_woot........it's friday.


that means no skool tomorrow.........


catch youse later..._


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Just got my vacation approved today....I did it backwards cuz I got such a great deal & I didn't want to let it get away.
> 
> Glad it worked out as I would have had to get sick that week if they had turned it down


 
i like the way u thimk

what is this magical uverse?  my verizon DSL (thinly disguised dial-up) is woefully inadequate especially now that jr is back home and there are three of us on most of the time...so slow.  May suck it up and sell my soul to comcast just to get a decent speed.  Anybody have them as provider?

one day until we head outta dodge


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Stupid clouds. Stupid barely there drizzle. Just two days ago I was enjoying my sunshine while getting the pool ready for the kids (well... and me since I sunbathe in it). But NOOOOO! No sun for the Shark today! *sigh* How am I supposed to work on my tan and get exercise while fussing over the pool if Mr. Sunshine won't cooperate? 

Ah well.... at least my Stealth Child will be safe from getting a sun burn while outside with me and I can take this time to obsess over HHN plans. 

MORNIN' Y'ALL!!!!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i like the way u thimk
> 
> what is this magical uverse?  my verizon DSL (thinly disguised dial-up) is woefully inadequate especially now that jr is back home and there are three of us on most of the time...so slow.  May suck it up and sell my soul to comcast just to get a decent speed.  Anybody have them as provider?
> 
> one day until we head outta dodge



_Uverse is AT&T internet/phone set up.
we now have voice mail on our phone.

they also have a tv plan.

i have had AT&T for my computer line since 1993.
it was first called worldnet, then att, then ameritech, and then about 2008, back to att.net.

my worldnet changed automatically to ameritech but now they don't switch your provider name in your service.
Uverse has different levels of downloads/uploads you can buy in a plan.
my area does not support the top level but has availability in the next lower 4 plans.

i signed up for max plus level for online gaming.
but when the wiring was done, i got the level below.
the tech said it might be because my area will not support the 18mbps download, so my max is 12 now.
gotta start calling them to understand what went wrong with my installation.

comcast is the big competitor in my area.
they have lower prices but their rates go sky high once your one year contract expires.

att contract is more flexible.
at 11 months into this contract, i can renew with another discount, so that is good.
my phone basic charge with a bundle with internet before was $120 month.
now it has dropped to $65.
i can have 10 people on my set up with no problem.

our tv is comcast and it's just okay.
the basic is great but the extended is what costs.
we have that as the sports channels are a necessity here.
i don't even watch them........



i did a search to find the best deal in our chicago area for internet with a bundle.
since i already had att, it was an easy change of program for us.

i'm guessing different areas of the states have similar programs with the major companies.

we started with dial up when we bought our first computer.
man..........so glad those days are way behind us!
i feel your pain keisha..._


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> i like the way u thimk
> 
> what is this magical uverse?  my verizon DSL (thinly disguised dial-up) is woefully inadequate especially now that jr is back home and there are three of us on most of the time...so slow.  May suck it up and sell my soul to comcast just to get a decent speed.  Anybody have them as provider?
> 
> one day until we head outta dodge



I am with ya K.  We too have Verizon Dsl as they have decided our neighborhood is not worth the investment in fiber optic line.  So mad as I have been a long time customer and my DBro lives down the street and he has it.  Only other choice for us is Comcast, and I am not fond of them.  So, my teen rants when all are online.  Not sure I want AT&T either.  If I can even get it here, as I have never seen one ad for uverse.


----------



## Bluer101

We have the highest Uverse and we are seeing speeds if around 22-24 down. We can do a lot with it. My son and I can be gaming online while other can be steaming Netflix too. We also have 2 phone lines with them also. For tv we stayed with Comcast through our neighborhood deal. Then we add on every other channel. 

With having Internet and tv desperate you normally won't lose both at the same time. Never keep all your eggs in the same basket.


----------



## macraven

_son who lives with us ordered netflix and able to streamline the movies.
he signed up last night.

he said it works great.

bluer, in my area 20 is the highest for down.

my package shows up as 12 when i ordered and paid for 18.

the tech did some testing and said even though we are in for 12, our line is only working at 52% of its ability.

12 won't support online gaming at its best.

the tech called the office while at my house and said that the 18 is not offered in my area.

dang...........

but, what i have now with this rewiring, is much better, faster, etc than what we were using.

i saw on ad on tv this evening that advertises in our area/chicago, the internet cost per month is on a special for $12.95.

i bought in too soon........_


----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday morning all 

Well the rain is torrential and it`s cold.......but I don`t need to go anywhere so it`s all good.

We now have everything organised for our Sept trip.....car rental and the 14 day tickets have been sorted.

Chose a Suburban this year as we really enjoyed it last time, though that was a free upgrade, but it`s worth it. We love driving in the States and the Suburban was fun to drive.

Just waiting to go now 

Did give the family a bit of a bombshell last night................

I told them I want to give Orlando a miss next year .....after they recovered I said that after having been to New York and loving it so much I want to go somewhere else next year........including New York if possible.

I know I`m going to NY with my mum in May/June but would happily go back again in September next year.

So after we get back this year we`re going to have a think and then decide. 

I may of course get out voted 

Vicki........glad you got that vacation time sorted.......I can taste those cocktails already 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Metro West

Wow...quiet in here tonight.

I finally washed the car today and got all the Lovebug residue off. Here's a hint: wet a fabric softener sheet and rub on the carcusses...it takes it right off. 

Heading to the shower and will relax in front of the television for a while.

Have a good night all!

BTW...Carole...my group is going to RusTeak again next month.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

UGH! Waiting to book rentals and purchase the tix is driving me insane!!! *sigh*

Sooooo.... how has everyone's weekend been? The kids, hubs and I have been cleaning up our little pool and moving it to another area of the yard. I worked my hiney off cleaning it only for it to get dirty while we were carrying it to the new area. Not happy. But the new spot has just as much sun and gives a ton more privacy. We're in the process of making some of those beer bottle tikis to place on the fence around it and I can't wait to see them done.

Mac I've enjoyed reading your reviews of Uverse. I've been curious about it but didn't know of anyone using it to actually hear the good and bad.


----------



## Bluer101

Here in south fla it is pretty popular and I love mine. It's great to have dedicated speed and not sharing it with the whole neighborhood like cable.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Well crud. Not too long ago I ran across a post someone on here that had some really good suggestions for finding inexpensive rentals. I thought I had saved it but no it's gone. Well bah-humbug.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

*sniffles*  I'm all alone in here! WAAAAAHHHH!!!!! 

Did I miss everyone leaving for trips?


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> *sniffles*  I'm all alone in here! WAAAAAHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Did I miss everyone leaving for trips?



_don't cry homie...........

i'll be around later tonight.


i left the house at 9ish this morning and didn't get back home until 6.
it's 8:32 and i am just thinking about what to fix for dinner.


i'm starting my coffee in a few minutes so i'll be awake tonight._


----------



## macraven

_ok, now that i am back, where is our homie sharky??




having some nasty storms and lightening in my area and won't be online much longer._


----------



## Lynne G

Raven, hope all is well out your way.  

So sorry for those effected by that massive tornado.  

You would think it's summer here.  Most of our spring has been cool, but today, 85 F and steamy with chance of Thunderstorms later in the day.  And this is to continue all week, then be cool for the week-end. 

DD keeps asking what US Hollywood has that USO doesn't.  Warned her the park is not as big, but we are all looking forward to the backstage tour. Nothing like it in USO and I hope much better than the one in WDW.


----------



## Bluer101

We had nasty weather too yesterday and last night. It's expected again for the next few days. 

Hope everyone is ok in the tornado area. That is just heartbreaking to watch. 

On a side note, I'm  another day closer to vacation, well we all are.


----------



## Metro West

Another round of thunderstorms expected today and tomorrow. Yesterday's storm was scary but luckily no damage and no power outage in my area.

I feel for those victims of the tornadoes...I can't imagine complete and total destruction of everything. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Another round of thunderstorms expected today and tomorrow. Yesterday's storm was scary but luckily no damage and no power outage in my area.
> 
> I feel for those victims of the tornadoes...I can't imagine complete and total destruction of everything. My heart goes out to them.



Glad you had no damage Todd. It`s just awful watching it on the news, all those poor people who have lost everything.

It was heartening to see the elderly lady who`s dog crawled out of the rubble while she was being interviewed live on tv. Poor woman assumed it had died.

But an absolute tragedy for everyone there.


----------



## RVGal




----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


>



_looks like some homie is trying to tell teacher she has the answer....




so what do i win for picture interpretation....?



hi tricia!_


----------



## RVGal

You think like a teacher Mac.  I can't imagine why.  

I just poked my nose in to say "Hi."    It looks like we are headed back to Orlando in December.  We will split our IOA/USO days with WDW in the middle.  Never done that before, but it is how our reservations worked out.  I'm hoping we can fit in some of the holiday stuff that we haven't done before.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _ok, now that i am back, where is our homie sharky??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having some nasty storms and lightening in my area and won't be online much longer._



Yikes! Hope the storms weren't too bad!

Sorry I missed ya Mac! We had a pool disaster that consumed my attention for the past two days. It's just one of those cheapie walmart vinyl pools but the hole was devastating none the less lol Well, ok... so maybe I was the one throwing a toddler tantrum and not the kids.  Thankfully we got some good tips on how to repair it and now that it's not raining today I plan on heading out to do just that. 

Oh yea! Looks like our HHN date will be 10/6.


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


>







_youse are late for the party homie.........

we missed you a lot!_


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Yikes! Hope the storms weren't too bad!
> 
> Sorry I missed ya Mac! We had a pool disaster that consumed my attention for the past two days. It's just one of those cheapie walmart vinyl pools but the hole was devastating none the less lol Well, ok... so maybe I was the one throwing a toddler tantrum and not the kids.  Thankfully we got some good tips on how to repair it and now that it's not raining today I plan on heading out to do just that.
> 
> Oh yea! Looks like our HHN date will be 10/6.



_woot!

i'll be at hhn on that date also. that's one of my 5 dates i plan on being there.

have your people call my people so we can meet up!



about that swimming pool, i suggest using bandades to fix the leak.
that or duct tape should work fine._


----------



## macraven

_man.... it's been a long day for me.
gone from morning time until 6:30 this evening.


tomorrow ain't gonna be any better.


well, it's 12:30 thursday now and no homies in sight here.
i'll play the card game without youse then........._


----------



## macraven

_everyone out of town for the holiday weekend?






i'll be in and out all weekend.
i have parental unit duty._


----------



## Lynne G

Hello from soggy rainy Friday!  

Yep, other day we were wearing tank tops, this week-end, break out the sweaters.  Highs these past few days in the high 80's, this week-end, low 60's, even into 50's.

I'll be around Raven.    parental unit wants a picnic, though the offspring have to bring food and cook.  That's ok, one day I don't have to cook is good for me, the boys do all the grilling. 

DD does not have any games this week-end.  I can actually have the morning to myself.  Wahoo!  
To those observing the holiday this week-end, enjoy!  It used to be called Decoration Day, so what a good excuse to show the colors and party.


----------



## Metro West

Greetings all! Everyone ready for the long weekend? I'm off Monday and Tuesday and its supposed to be a little cooler this weekend which will be welcomed!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Greetings all! Everyone ready for the long weekend? I'm off Monday and Tuesday and its supposed to be a little cooler this weekend which will be welcomed!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend.



_4 days off and 2 of them with pay.
can't beat that with a stick..........


will you be able to sleep in on any of the days or will you automatically get up before dawn as usual?


hope your weekend is great metro!_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Hello from soggy rainy Friday!
> 
> Yep, other day we were wearing tank tops, this week-end, break out the sweaters.  Highs these past few days in the high 80's, this week-end, low 60's, even into 50's.
> 
> I'll be around Raven.    parental unit wants a picnic, though the offspring have to bring food and cook.  That's ok, one day I don't have to cook is good for me, the boys do all the grilling.
> 
> DD does not have any games this week-end.  I can actually have the morning to myself.  Wahoo!
> To those observing the holiday this week-end, enjoy!  It used to be called Decoration Day, so what a good excuse to show the colors and party.



_Lynn, i have some neon orange and bright lime green duct tape.
come on over to my place and i'll give them to you for your pool.
come monday and bring me food....


if it rains on monday does that mean the cook off is off and youse will end up in the kitchen?

i hope not.

kfc might be open if you get rain.

do hope you have a fun time celebrating with the family.........._


----------



## MDer2FL

My "middle child" turned 10 today!  

Her favorite gift was a 4-pack of fun printed duct tape!


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> My "middle child" turned 10 today!
> 
> Her favorite gift was a 4-pack of fun printed duct tape!




_ to your middle child !!

you can never go wrong in giving duct tape to a child or adult...


i hope she got the neon colored duct tape.  
it goes great on doors.
so great you never want to take it off.
but if you do, you'll regret how the door looks then.


just saying, with 4 boys, we went through that.  


now it's time for a big   to our newest homie here:



MDer2FL


be sure to come back and hang out with us!!!!!
we will love to hear how she decorates the house with the duct tape.




many years back, my boys had a friend over for the night.
they got into the duct tape in our basement and taped their friend up in it.
his entire chest to around his back was duct taped.

he screamed a lot when it was taken off.  _


----------



## MDer2FL

_(best Elvis voice) _ Thank you!  Thank you verrr much!


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies

Hope everyone is doing well and as for me I got a nasty sun burn on my legs over a week ago and my doctor had to give me some steroid cream to heal them up cause it hurt so bad that I couldn't stand and walk and still red but almost healed 
That's what I get for listening to DW telling to wear shorts so I could get a tan for our Orlando trip next month lol


----------



## Lynne G

KY, that is painful.  Glad to hear you are doing better.  

Burned my face the other weekend and the orther day, was asked if I got some sun.  Yeah, over 2 weeks ago.   I wear suntan lotion now even if it is cloudy.   And my kids tan so nicely.  Did not take after me.

Windy and dry.  Sweater or jacket needed, more of a fall wind than a spring one.  

Raven, had to toast you last night.  My drink of choice was ice cream  rum shake. Tasty.   did sleep in today.  Work up at 6:45am.  Yep, that is late for me.

Hope all are doing well today.


----------



## goofyfigment

I wish it was warm enough to get a burn here, not really but I'm sure you know what k mean. This crazy weather has me worried about our trip in June! Fingers crossed its HOT!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and as for me I got a nasty sun burn on my legs over a week ago and my doctor had to give me some steroid cream to heal them up cause it hurt so bad that I couldn't stand and walk and still red but almost healed
> That's what I get for listening to DW telling to wear shorts so I could get a tan for our Orlando trip next month lol



_if that cream from the doc is the same thing i have used on my sons, it is fantastic.  you feel the relief and the start of healing right away.

take sunscreen with you on your trip to the darkside.
wear shorts but use the SS so you won't suffer from another burn.


i'm guessing you are off yard duty for mowing the lawn now.
_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> KY, that is painful.  Glad to hear you are doing better.
> 
> Burned my face the other weekend and the orther day, was asked if I got some sun.  Yeah, over 2 weeks ago.   I wear suntan lotion now even if it is cloudy.   And my kids tan so nicely.  Did not take after me.
> 
> Windy and dry.  Sweater or jacket needed, more of a fall wind than a spring one.
> 
> Raven, had to toast you last night.  My drink of choice was ice cream  rum shake. Tasty.   did sleep in today.  Work up at 6:45am.  Yep, that is late for me.
> 
> Hope all are doing well today.



_burned your face!!!!

ouchie..............


we have the same weather here too.
it sucks.
it's 49 degrees now and rain due the next few days.
wednesday it is predicted to be sunny and warm.
fast forward me to wednesday.......


*i'll have to try rum.*





i'm off to care for the parental unit now for the rest of the day, and tomorrow and the day after tomorrow, and that day of tomorrow after tomorrow......
get the picture......

my mom was in the hospital last month for renal failure.

i'm in the process of moving her later next week to a place where she will get 24 hour care as i can not continue as i am doing now.

_


----------



## Bluer101

Good afternoon everyone. Just got through watching Fast 6 at an early bird price. The movie was good and the price was right. Yesterday we ended up cleaning the house, patio area, and pool for Memorial Day. Now we have the next day and half of nothing. Then pool and cookout on Monday. 

Oh and washed and waxed DW's vehicle this morning before the movie.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I wish it was warm enough to get a burn here, not really but I'm sure you know what k mean. This crazy weather has me worried about our trip in June! Fingers crossed its HOT!





_ to a new homie...

so glad *goofyfigment* came to join us !!!

we love newbies and welcome everyone to join us to chatter.


btw, i think goofyfigment must live down the street from me........
except for getting a sunburn, that is.

weather lousy one day and the next decent.

hope you have the bestest weather ever when you hit Florida!

Hot is the only way i like my vacations.
we think alike.

sending you Mummy Dust you get your wish. _


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> if that cream from the doc is the same thing i have used on my sons, it is fantastic.  you feel the relief and the start of healing right away.
> 
> take sunscreen with you on your trip to the darkside.
> wear shorts but use the SS so you won't suffer from another burn.
> 
> i'm guessing you are off yard duty for mowing the lawn now.



Yes the cream has just about healed the sun burn and just in time cause I can't get either DS's to do any mowing and grass is getting high lol


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks Macraven! I'm in PA and the lovely weather men said flurries are possible tonite, YUCK!

28 days til we leave, and already trying to see if we can swing a trip for HHN!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Can I join in everyone's fun? I've been lurking for months but finally feel brave enough to say hi! We are darkside fanatics and I hope to make my first hhn appearance this September. 

We live in Iowa so are experiencing the crazy burnand freeze weather also. My son got burnt on a field trip to the lake Wednesday and today it's rainy and in the 40s. Can't wait until i can enjoy thr sunny Florida weather next week!

Happy memorial weekend everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Yes the cream has just about healed the sun burn and just in time cause I can't get either DS's to do any mowing and grass is getting high lol



Ouch!!!!!! Glad it`s healing up ok now StL  it is so painful to get!!



goofyfigment said:


> Thanks Macraven! I'm in PA and the lovely weather men said flurries are possible tonite, YUCK!
> 
> 28 days til we leave, and already trying to see if we can swing a trip for HHN!



........don`t send your snow flurries this way.....we have sunshine today, but weatherman has told us not to expect it again any time soon 


Mac.........hope mum is doing ok now ......is she still going to be as close to you as she is now in the new place? Do you know yet when you are arriving in Sept 




Had a lovely day today....it is gorgeous for a change, so friends of ours called just before lunch and said we were to get over there before the weather changed and the rain came they were having a bbq 

Spent a very rare sunny afternoon in their garden eating....drinking and being merry. Fabulous day. Go to meet some of their friends I hadn`t met before which was nice. 

I have had a quick nap though.......I don`t usually drink during the day, I only had 2 glasses of wine but if I drink in the day I want to sleep.....so had an hour when we got home.

Tomorrow is bit of housework, Monte Carlo Grand Prix and out for dinner.

Bank Holiday on Monday but not doing anything special. 

Have good weekend everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Can I join in everyone's fun? I've been lurking for months but finally feel brave enough to say hi! We are darkside fanatics and I hope to make my first hhn appearance this September.
> 
> We live in Iowa so are experiencing the crazy burnand freeze weather also. My son got burnt on a field trip to the lake Wednesday and today it's rainy and in the 40s. Can't wait until i can enjoy thr sunny Florida weather next week!
> 
> Happy memorial weekend everyone!




Hello and welcome

Nice to see you posting here.........we`re a friendly bunch  very envious you`re in Orlando next week....have a great trip and come back and let us know how it was


----------



## schumigirl

schumigirl said:


> Did give the family a bit of a bombshell last night................
> 
> I told them I want to give Orlando a miss next year .....after they recovered I said that after having been to New York and loving it so much I want to go somewhere else next year........



My family have pointed out the error in my thinking tonight 

They got out the dvd`s tonight with all the pictures on them of all our Orlando pics...........thousands of them 

So I have duly apologised for causing them upset and Orlando is back on plan for next year again....hopefully Sept into October.

What was I thinking


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Thanks Macraven! I'm in PA and the lovely weather men said flurries are possible tonite, YUCK!
> 
> 28 days til we leave, and already trying to see if we can swing a trip for HHN!



_one of the homies here named keishashadow is from PA.
maybe you are neighbors.............

second thought, it's a big state, so probably not..._


----------



## macraven

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Can I join in everyone's fun? I've been lurking for months but finally feel brave enough to say hi! We are darkside fanatics and I hope to make my first hhn appearance this September.
> 
> We live in Iowa so are experiencing the crazy burnand freeze weather also. My son got burnt on a field trip to the lake Wednesday and today it's rainy and in the 40s. Can't wait until i can enjoy thr sunny Florida weather next week!
> 
> Happy memorial weekend everyone!



_Third on a Match.

 big time to Threeboysandachickiefor joining us at the darkside !!

and, another sunburn victim family..............


your weather sounds icky as mine.
i feel your pain.   


wowser...........your trip is next week.
hm, second reading of your post lets me know i should wear my glasses when reading posts.
it's weather like florida, not be in florida.
never mind     

do hit up hhn when you go!
i am completely and totally addicted to hhn.


don't be shy here.
come back anytime and just start talking.

we usually have 4 different subjects going at a time._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Just got through watching Fast 6 at an early bird price. The movie was good and the price was right. Yesterday we ended up cleaning the house, patio area, and pool for Memorial Day. Now we have the next day and half of nothing. Then pool and cookout on Monday.
> 
> Oh and washed and waxed DW's vehicle this morning before the movie.



_oops....
i missed reading this earlier.

i love getting the early bird price at the movies.
i love it so much i splurge on the concession stand cause i saved ticket money.


what time is the pool cookout?
set a plate for me.

if i start driving now, i could be there in about 24 hours._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> My family have pointed out the error in my thinking tonight
> 
> They got out the dvd`s tonight with all the pictures on them of all our Orlando pics...........thousands of them
> 
> So I have duly apologised for causing them upset and Orlando is back on plan for next year again....hopefully Sept into October.
> 
> What was I thinking



_tell the family it was the wine in you talking when you said youse all would take a pass in 2014 for the darkside.

we will have a problem on meeting up this year.
i will now be arriving on the day after you leave.






*but, we CAN hook up in october 2014.*_


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _4 days off and 2 of them with pay.
> can't beat that with a stick..........
> 
> 
> will you be able to sleep in on any of the days or will you automatically get up before dawn as usual?
> 
> 
> hope your weekend is great metro!_


 Unfortunately my inner clock continues to wake me at or before my regular time so no sleeping in for me.  

I got a lot of stuff accomplished today. Mowed the grass, cleared off the roof and a job every homeowner loves...cleaned out the gutters. 

Now that most of the work stuff is done, I'm going to enjoy myself for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Thanks for the welcomes! 

I will be in Florida in June AND September!! That 50% off hotel code let me have two trips this year yea! 

Next week my oldest son and I are heading to universal alone to celebrate his successful completion of his first year of junior high. He weaned off of ADHD and anxiety Meds last trimester and kept a 3.8 GPA. I'm very proud of his hard work! I figure its my last chance to enjoy him alone before he turns into a major teenager 

Our September trip is me and the 12, 10 and 7 yr old kids. My DH is a high school volleyball coach, so we are going away by ourselves this year. My oldest thinks he wants to try hhn while the littles have a sitter. We shall see how brave he is!


----------



## macraven

_that's great you are going next week!

sending mummy dust that it will be sunshine and no rain for youse while there.


you and your son will have a lot of fun together.
it is really nice to have a one on one trip with your oldest child.



UO recommends hhn for 13 and up.
check out some of last years threads for some pics and what posters had to say about the event.

the mom is the one that knows her kids the best to make the decision if the event will be too scary or not for them.


i've gone with friends on some nights over the past years.

keishashadow and alexandnessa and donaldduck52's wife did get some scares but they didn't wet their pants. _


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Thanks for the info on hhn Mac! We will follow all the hhn forums we can to see what the themes are, then he will watch the movies. 

The problem with going by myself is that I am vision impaired (I have a service dog) so I can't see anything coming, and I can't get through the houses! The scare actors wouldn't have much fun trying to scare me.  but I do jump when I see any shadow... So every night seems like Halloween to me anyways!


----------



## bubba's mom

sup?

Still alive.

Still busy.  Actually...busier since kid is older.


----------



## macraven

_homies come back to home eventually!


we love when homies stop in.




how youse doing brab?
ready for skool to be out?


_


----------



## KStarfish82

We made it to the Motherland!  And it is HOT!  Welcome change from the weather up North.  

The little guy made the 20 hour trip beautifully!  He went to EPCOT this morning and his first swim in the pool.  I'll post a few photos as I upload them.

Here is one from South of the Border!


----------



## palavra

Hi everyone,
I've been reading this thread and you guys seem like a lot of fun. I actually first checked out this thread 6 years ago before our first Universal trip. Life and other things got in the way, and we haven't been back to Universal since 2007. We loved Universal then, and now, with Harry Potter, the Simpsons and The Despicables, it sounds even better. We do like WDW as well and spent a week in 2009 on property. Anyway, I have recently been offered a teaching job near Ocala. We are so excited to be so close, especially my 10 year old daughter. We hope to get Universal annual passes partly because my sister has them. She lives in Winter Springs about 30 minutes from Universal. So I would like to get to know you guys better now that I am soon to be a "regular"-I hope!


----------



## Bluer101

KStarfish82 said:


> We made it to the Motherland!  And it is HOT!  Welcome change from the weather up North.
> 
> The little guy made the 20 hour trip beautifully!  He went to EPCOT this morning and his first swim in the pool.  I'll post a few photos as I upload them.
> 
> Here is one from South of the Border!



Cute, hope your are enjoying the vacation.


----------



## Bluer101

palavra said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been reading this thread and you guys seem like a lot of fun. I actually first checked out this thread 6 years ago before our first Universal trip. Life and other things got in the way, and we haven't been back to Universal since 2007. We loved Universal then, and now, with Harry Potter, the Simpsons and The Despicables, it sounds even better. We do like WDW as well and spent a week in 2009 on property. Anyway, I have recently been offered a teaching job near Ocala. We are so excited to be so close, especially my 10 year old daughter. We hope to get Universal annual passes partly because my sister has them. She lives in Winter Springs about 30 minutes from Universal. So I would like to get to know you guys better now that I am soon to be a "regular"-I hope!



Welcome!

Most of us here come and go from time to time, but it's always home here. 

One of the best things about being in Florida is the theme parks. But Universal has won our hearts over Disney. Every time we go to Universal people ask why do you go there so much. Well how many people around the world would love to be this close and make many trips. Might as well enjoy what's in our backyard.


----------



## macraven

palavra said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been reading this thread and you guys seem like a lot of fun. I actually first checked out this thread 6 years ago before our first Universal trip. Life and other things got in the way, and we haven't been back to Universal since 2007. We loved Universal then, and now, with Harry Potter, the Simpsons and The Despicables, it sounds even better. We do like WDW as well and spent a week in 2009 on property. Anyway, I have recently been offered a teaching job near Ocala. We are so excited to be so close, especially my 10 year old daughter. We hope to get Universal annual passes partly because my sister has them. She lives in Winter Springs about 30 minutes from Universal. So I would like to get to know you guys better now that I am soon to be a "regular"-I hope!



_ palavra


you are more than a "regular", youse are now our newest *HOMIE* !!!!!!

and that means you need a note from mom if you don't come back and check in regularly with us.............i'm a  so i get away with saying that...

and since you now have a teaching job in sunny florida, you should use the teacher smilie as much as possible.


a big hug and congratulations on the new job and relocation.
make sure when you move you get a big house with lots of bedrooms, or floor space.

we all will come stay with you...........


i do the motherland and the darkside each year.
i can't imagine going to orlando and not doing both parks.

but, my stays at the darkside are longer.
10 nights this year in the fall._


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> We made it to the Motherland!  And it is HOT!  Welcome change from the weather up North.
> 
> The little guy made the 20 hour trip beautifully!  He went to EPCOT this morning and his first swim in the pool.  I'll post a few photos as I upload them.
> 
> Here is one from South of the Border!





_he is a cutie!
thanx for sharing our nephew with us....


i can't believe you did a 20 hour car ride with an infant...........
_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Most of us here come and go from time to time, but it's always home here.




_RPH is also your home away from home.
they go hand in hand.
_


----------



## macraven

_homies, gotta go and do parental unit duty now.


will catch youse all later tonight...



have a great Declaration day/Memorial day and don't burn your fingers on the grill when you cook out today........_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> RPH is also your home away from home.
> they go hand in hand.



Yep, but here is a close second.


----------



## schumigirl

bubba's mom said:


> sup?
> 
> Still alive.
> 
> Still busy.  Actually...busier since kid is older.



 I wondered where you had been.........lovely to see you back on here again 



KStarfish82 said:


> We made it to the Motherland!  And it is HOT!  Welcome change from the weather up North.
> 
> The little guy made the 20 hour trip beautifully!  He went to EPCOT this morning and his first swim in the pool.  I'll post a few photos as I upload them.
> 
> Here is one from South of the Border!



Oh my goodness.....he is so gorgeous......what a good little guy to make such a journey. Have a great trip with the little one 



palavra said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been reading this thread and you guys seem like a lot of fun. I actually first checked out this thread 6 years ago before our first Universal trip. Life and other things got in the way, and we haven't been back to Universal since 2007. We loved Universal then, and now, with Harry Potter, the Simpsons and The Despicables, it sounds even better. We do like WDW as well and spent a week in 2009 on property. Anyway, I have recently been offered a teaching job near Ocala. We are so excited to be so close, especially my 10 year old daughter. We hope to get Universal annual passes partly because my sister has them. She lives in Winter Springs about 30 minutes from Universal. So I would like to get to know you guys better now that I am soon to be a "regular"-I hope!



Welcome Palavra............lucky you moving to Orlando. Looking forward to hearing from you again soon 



Bluer101 said:


> Every time we go to Universal people ask why do you go there so much.



 We get that too.......all the time!!!! I don`t get it at all having to justify why you go somewhere when you love it.

We do go other places in between. We are Formula 1 nuts......so we try and go to as many European races as we can. So it`s not like we don`t do anything apart from Florida. But if I were as close as you are......yep I would be there all the time too 




Well my postcards that I mailed from my New York trip last month arrived on Saturday.......better late than never I suppose. I can`t wait to go back there again next year. Think that trip will be in June, probably mid June.

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

No cooking out for us 

All day rain. (all weekend actually) not forecast to end until Saturday! Lots of rivers flooding around us. We are under a flood warning now. I had to run out into the monsoon yesterday to make sure my downspouts were connected correctly. Luckily our basement doesn't flood...we have three bedrooms below ground!

Hope others holiday weekends are sunnier than mine.


----------



## bubba's mom

KFed....congrats on the little man!  He IS adorable.  And, before you know it, will be all grown up.  Trust me...I know!  When I joined this board, Buds was about 4 or so and I was planning his first trip to Disney.

Fast forward 10 years....   Enjoy him little and a little advice....take LOTS of pictures!  You can never have enough 

That said, he is what keeps my busy.  He still does karate and even more now.  He's there just about every day and he's now a level 1 instructor, so when he's not TAKING class, he's helping teach it.  Plus, he'll be starting high school end of August, so there's never a dull moment.

Not headed to Universal again this year.  Taking a southern Caribbean cruise instead.  We *had* thought of UO since it's been a few years since we've been there, but with all the new stuff coming, we decided to postpone for a bit.   Plans are being made for next year, so maybe 2015 we'll get back?     Next year we are heading to the Abacos islands in the Bahamas back sailing with BIL and family.   Since we went sailing the BVI last year, we've been hooked.  Wish we could retire early NOW! 

and, DH had to turn down a job offer in Orlando with work.  With the kid starting high school end of summer this year, just not good timing.  We are really hoping there's an opening there once he graduates and is college bound.   We'd be moving then 

Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!


----------



## MDer2FL

Had a family birthday dinner for DD10 on Friday.   Went to a neighbor's daughter's wedding on Saturday - beautiful service, awesome reception party!   Yesterday was shopping and then some swimming at another neighbors.   Today, yardwork, housework, laundry, and getting ready to put salmon on the grill.   Gearing up for that last 2 weeks of school.   We leave for Orlando on 6/29    I have a feeling this whole summer is going to FLY by.


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> Had a family birthday dinner for DD10 on Friday.   Went to a neighbor's daughter's wedding on Saturday - beautiful service, awesome reception party!   Yesterday was shopping and then some swimming at another neighbors.   Today, yardwork, housework, laundry, and getting ready to put salmon on the grill.   Gearing up for that last 2 weeks of school.   We leave for Orlando on 6/29    I have a feeling this whole summer is going to FLY by.



By your screen name are you located in Florida? I also notice you are going 6/29-7/2. We will also be there 6/29-7/7. We come from down south Palm Beach County.


----------



## MDer2FL

Nope - Maryland.

MDer (Marylander)
2 (to)
FL (Florida)

I know, my creativity knows no bounds!


----------



## marciemi

Well, since all the other "old folks" are checking in (Hi Tricia, Hi Brab, Hi anyone I missed!!  ), thought I'd say hi as well!  Been a busy weekend - Eric made it home briefly after finals before starting his summer internship and was here Friday to celebrate his 18th birthday!  Matt got his class ring Friday for the Air Force Academy (a big deal at Academies) and had a great weekend with a date out from San Diego.  Meanwhile, Royce & I are celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary today.  Just a few pics of that from 25 years ago!!


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> Nope - Maryland.
> 
> MDer (Marylander)
> 2 (to)
> FL (Florida)
> 
> I know, my creativity knows no bounds!



Ok, might run into you there. I have met a few homies while up there.


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Well, since all the other "old folks" are checking in (Hi Tricia, Hi Brab, Hi anyone I missed!!  ), thought I'd say hi as well!  Been a busy weekend - Eric made it home briefly after finals before starting his summer internship and was here Friday to celebrate his 18th birthday!  Matt got his class ring Friday for the Air Force Academy (a big deal at Academies) and had a great weekend with a date out from San Diego.  Meanwhile, Royce & I are celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary today.  Just a few pics of that from 25 years ago!!




Happy 25th!!!


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Most of us here come and go from time to time, but it's always home here.
> 
> One of the best things about being in Florida is the theme parks. But Universal has won our hearts over Disney. Every time we go to Universal people ask why do you go there so much. Well how many people around the world would love to be this close and make many trips. Might as well enjoy what's in our backyard.



Funny thing is DW was just asked and I get it all the time why do we always go to universal and Orlando and I say it's because we love orlando and universal is our favorite theme park and I have no desire to go anywhere else


----------



## MDer2FL

marciemi said:


>



Lovely!!  Congratulations!

DH and I celebrated #15 on April 17!  As we put it, "sometimes, it only FEELS like 25!"


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> One of the best things about being in Florida is the theme parks. But Universal has won our hearts over Disney. Every time we go to Universal people ask why do you go there so much. Well how many people around the world would love to be this close and make many trips. Might as well enjoy what's in our backyard.


 You know...I haven't been to WDW in probably three years and I don't miss anything about it. I really debated about getting an AP again this year but I decided against it. If I want to go, I'll get a FL resident ticket for the day or something. They are usually running deals for residents and now that its starting to get hot during the day, I wouldn't be there in the first place. Disney just doesn't do it for me any longer.

BTW...congrats Marcie! 

Brab...good to see you stop by every now and then.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> You know...I haven't been to WDW in probably three years and I don't miss anything about it. I really debated about getting an AP again this year but I decided against it. If I want to go, I'll get a FL resident ticket for the day or something. They are usually running deals for residents and now that its starting to get hot during the day, I wouldn't be there in the first place. Disney just doesn't do it for me any longer.
> 
> BTW...congrats Marcie!
> 
> Brab...good to see you stop by every now and then.



Your right Todd. 

Back in the day when there was only Disney World and Epcot it was fine. Then a new guy came to town, Universal. Yes they had a rocky start but from day one Universal won us over. Every time we drove up we had to include Universal with Disney's 2 then 3 parks. After many visits and Universal expanding the choice became easy. The last time we were at Disney was 2008 and have tossed around going again. But we always decided not to and our son shows no interest. We even had free one day hopper passes last summer and we never left Universal property. We have Seaworld tickets this year and hope we make it there.

What bothers me more is when I say we are going away and they ask where I say Orlando. The next thing is "You going to Disney?"


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> DH and I celebrated #15 on April 17!  As we put it, "sometimes, it only FEELS like 25!"



We were 15 also in February. But we have been together for 21 years.


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Funny thing is DW was just asked and I get it all the time why do we always go to universal and Orlando and I say it's because we love orlando and universal is our favorite theme park and I have no desire to go anywhere else



I hear you. When you live here its easier to choose all the parks but we still choose US. I think Universal should hire us for good PR. 

Maybe we should start going in June to catch up you. 

What's funny is I have been in FL since 1982 and I have been to the Keys twice. But what's worse is DW and DS have never been. People ask from out of state hey it must be nice to go to the beach all the time, nope never go. We live 5 minutes away. I work right on the water and my DW works 1/2 block from the beach. I know it's crazy, but so aren't we.


----------



## MDer2FL

Bluer101 said:


> People ask from out of state hey it must be nice to go to the beach all the time, nope never go. We live 5 minutes away. I work right on the water and my DW works 1/2 block from the beach. I know it's crazy, but so aren't we.



Yeah....  I get it.   We live about an hour from Wash DC (all that HISTORY, all those FREE museums!)  but we rarely go.  Don't get me wrong -- I love when I DO go and I really appreciate what's there.   I guess it's true for most people -- whatever's further away and harder to get to, you seem to appreciate more!


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 said:


> We were 15 also in February. But we have been together for 21 years.



We were 20 in February, 25 together.    When we were married 7years, I thought that was an eternity.


Welcome to all the new homies!


----------



## macraven

_it's 10:21, i'm home and ready to dis............woot!

time to ketchup.


marcie, you haven't gained an ounce in the past 25 years.
still thin and trim.
not don't tell me you gained 5 lbs since you moved to your new place.
my head is spinning so hope i don't forget anything:
marcie is thin, MD lives in DC where i was for a day this month, Bluer likes water but doesn't do water, Lynne has been married all her life you know she is only 21, St Lawrence is a repeater for FL, Metro West is an ex mousketeer, and that's only the ketchup for this page........._


----------



## Lynne G

Raven,
Can't stay up at late as you, plus, I think it was past 11pm my time.  

Had a nice picnic at parental unit's house.  Left overs in the frig.  Made chocolate dipped strawberries and tried making a chocolate banana too.  DD helped with dipping pretzel sticks in the chocolate and rolling them in sprinkles.  Yep, I think I have a sprinkle somewhere still in my kitchen.  Neatness is not one of her traits right now.  It was fun though.

Back to the work week, and each day it's going to get hotter, with the  last days of the week close to 90 F.  Ugh.  Time to get the summer clothes out again.  Actually wore a jacket on Sat., was cool, and even a jacket needed last night.  Need umbrella today.

Hope those that have too much water are getting some relief.  We can get flooding at the Jersey shore, but haven't seen that kind of flooding over so much area.  Living in an area betwen two large rivers, we get steamy and only local flooding of those close to the rivers.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> it's 10:21, i'm home and ready to dis............woot!
> 
> time to ketchup.
> 
> marcie, you haven't gained an ounce in the past 25 years.
> still thin and trim.
> not don't tell me you gained 5 lbs since you moved to your new place.
> my head is spinning so hope i don't forget anything:
> marcie is thin, MD lives in DC where i was for a day this month, Bluer likes water but doesn't do water, Lynne has been married all her life you know she is only 21, St Lawrence is a repeater for FL, Metro West is an ex mousketeer, and that's only the ketchup for this page.........



LOL, cliff note version.


----------



## macraven

_it's morning time and have had 9 cups of coffee.


still dragging since i got up at 5:30.....



i can tell it's gonna be a long day.




yes, Bluer, mac 101 cliff notes...    




have a great day homies!!_


----------



## schumigirl

Wow this thread has moved a lot since yesterday!!

Marcie, both of you have hardly changed at all.....congrats 

We will be married 21 years in September.......loved every minute of it too  


I love getting the house decorated but hate the upheaval of it. Doing DS bedroom next week.........or the following. 

Just doing one room seems to put the the whole house out of order and dusty.......but it needs doing.

9 coffees mac............you won`t be sleepy today


----------



## macraven

_arrived back home at 5:00ish today.

yes, i am drinking a cup of coffee right now......._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _arrived back home at 5:00ish today.
> 
> yes, i am drinking a cup of coffee right now......._



Don't float away!  

Rain all day.  Never got to see the sun.  Quiet night so far.  

It is cool now, so I will be making a cup of tea soon.  

And to show my age, we've been married for 21 years so far.  Yeah, I stopped counting awhile ago.  . Guess that is why I said 20 before.  Old age setting in!  

Dog just jumped on the couch to get next to me.  House is almost too cold.  Hate to turn on the heater when the weather people are saying get your AC ready.


----------



## macraven

_explain to me what is a "quiet night"........


those words are not in my vocabulary.....



think positive.
rain is much better than snow......._


----------



## Bluer101

It's been pouring all morning here. Good thing I have my air conditioned workshop to retreat too.


----------



## keishashadow

hola amigos


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> It's been pouring all morning here. Good thing I have my air conditioned workshop to retreat too.


 Same here...I didn't even know they were calling for showers today.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Same here...I didn't even know they were calling for showers today.



They are saying down here all week and a little less this weekend.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> hola amigos



Back at ya!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> hola amigos



.........Ello......haven`t seen you for a while!!




Been the most miserable day here too........heavy heavy rain......really really cold........and now it`s foggy.......and even colder!!!

Went out briefly to get a wedding gift and card.....then straight home. 

Planning a day shopping tomorrow to get bits and bobs that need replacing around the house.

Smallest thing we need is a new doormat........largest is a new fridge freezer. 

Thought as we were re-doing the utility room next week we now have a bigger space so can fit in a bigger fridge freezer  DH is over the moon at the thought of me on the loose for a spending spree 

I do however need some Florida sunshine..........have to wait for that though.....106 days


----------



## macraven

_welcome back homie *keishashadow*.

did you come back with a tan or sunburn??




stormed during the night here but now it is dry and sunny.


we are having a heat wave.
it is now 73..............!

when you live near a lake, 73 is quite impressive or us......







ketchup with youse homies later,
i'm out the door again._


----------



## keishashadow

i came back with the same tan i left withbut with one burnt/now peeling shoulder.  I'm so pale made sure to hit up the tanning bed, then hid under the beach palapa as much as possible slathered up with 50 spf.  It was way too hot there for my liking, not sure i'd ever get used to it.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i came back with the same tan i left withbut with one burnt/now peeling shoulder.  I'm so pale made sure to hit up the tanning bed, then hid under the beach palapa as much as possible slathered up with 50 spf.  It was way too hot there for my liking, not sure i'd ever get used to it.



_wouldn't you rather be too hot than too cold?

do you need to flip a coin to answer that one??


i can handle the heat except when i want to sleep.
when it is cold and i'm trying to fall asleep, i turn up the electric blanket....which i had on last night._


----------



## keishashadow

the age old question i'd opt for cold, easy to throw on a hoodie to get comfy.  I like the heat but anything over 85 degrees F with excessive humidity is too hot for me.  We're projected to hit heat index of 100 here today after having frost last weekend.


----------



## MDer2FL

One month til UO/WDW!


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> the age old question i'd opt for cold, easy to throw on a hoodie to get comfy.  I like the heat but anything over 85 degrees F with excessive humidity is too hot for me.  We're projected to hit heat index of 100 here today after having frost last weekend.



Same with us, yesterday was hot, today, steamy.  Just a few days ago, I was in a warm jacket.  Darn spring!  

Vacation is still months away.   When I am on vacaiton, I am with you, I like heat, not really hot.  Though packing for a hot weather vacation is easier, summer clothes take up so much less room!


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> One month til UO/WDW!



Us too. Yippee.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*sneaks in and looks around*

Is this where the Universal addicted folks come? If so, I belong here!! 

On the topic of heat: Ugh! It's been super muggy up here in Ottawa, which is horrible for my wheezy asthmatic lungs. It's also going to reach a high of 82 and I have to go horseback riding in that. 

It could be and WILL be worse, I suppose.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i came back with the same tan i left withbut with one burnt/now peeling shoulder.  I'm so pale made sure to hit up the tanning bed, then hid under the beach palapa as much as possible slathered up with 50 spf.  It was way too hot there for my liking, not sure i'd ever get used to it.



Janet....I`ve missed something  Where have you been 



Lynne G said:


> Vacation is still months away.   When I am on vacaiton, I am with you, I like heat, not really hot.  Though packing for a hot weather vacation is easier, summer clothes take up so much less room!



I agree Lynne.......summer clothes make for lighter suitcases  It`s all the stuff we buy there that makes a difference to our luggage allowance coming home on the plane.......soon adds up!!!
We love the heat......happy with anything after our weather.......it`s freezing here again today 42f/heit.....murky foggy drizzly and downright cold!!!!! Can`t wait for our Orlando trip. 
When is your trip Lynne I`ve forgotten???





Kogo Shuko said:


> *sneaks in and looks around*
> 
> Is this where the Universal addicted folks come? If so, I belong here!!
> 
> On the topic of heat: Ugh! It's been super muggy up here in Ottawa, which is horrible for my wheezy asthmatic lungs. It's also going to reach a high of 82 and I have to go horseback riding in that.
> 
> It could be and WILL be worse, I suppose.




 This is where the Universal addicts are.....you found us 

Welcome.........nice to see a new face. Come in and make yourself at home............ We are a very friendly bunch over here 



Apart from the weather I had a lovely day........went on a spending spree ......got everything on my list except new dining room curtains. Have to get them specially made but didn`t see any material I liked. That can wait though.

DH said I had a glow after all the spending  

Quiet night tonight with nice bottle of red wine, pizza and central heating turned up.......you would think it was winter


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Shumi!
Yep, vacation isn't until the end of August.  Seems still far away.  Raven will ask you what a quiet night is.  Glad to hear it is relaxing.  I had quiet night the other night.  So nice to not have anything related to school or sports that night.  I will be glad when school ends.  Summer is a change in routine for me, and I like having some of my evenings to just relax.   

My house temparature has been crazy, the other day, had to turn on the heat, as it was way too cold for me, then yesterday, had to turn on the AC, as the house was just to darn hot. Today, it's been really warm.  Last night only went down into the low 70's F.

 to Kogo.  We are a friendly bunch.  My family really enjoys USO, and since 2 years ago, a USO stay has been a staple of our Orlando vacations.  I am also an AP holder, as the benefits are worth it to me. And for the first time, we are going to visit US Hollywood.  Kids are really excited.  So, welcome to the darkside!


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> One month til UO/WDW!




_WOOT..........
_




Bluer101 said:


> Us too. Yippee.



_WOOT ........WOOT.........



take me with youse....._


----------



## macraven

_a big  to the addict in the North...........



Kogo Shuko


yes, ,  youse will fit right in here with all of us other addicts to the darkside.



btw, i love sneaky homies._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Raven will ask you what a quiet night is.












_but, but, but, that is my part time job to do that........._


----------



## keishashadow

almost nightey night time here, finally!  i nominate today as 'one of those days'

carole we were sweltering in the riviera maya.  nearly melted climbing temple @ ek balam and poking around chichen itza, but a memorable experience.  Met lots of brits at our resort.  Most there for a good three to four weeks, they all seemed to take to the heat depsite telling me it was rainy and cold back home.  

Can't wait to retreat to WDW and U where the trips are easy peasy.  DH is rarely able to secure two vacation weeks together, hence our quick 2nd trip next friday.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Three more nights until my vacation eek!!

I already to get out of dodge. We have major flooding here. My husband sandbagged downtown for 3 hours today to protect the fore station and electrical plant from the rising river. The river will crest 8 feet above major flood stage Saturday morning. Hopefully we do not get any more rain, but it is forecast for tomorrow and Saturday. There is no end in sight. We had the horrible floods in 2008 and were without electricity for a week. Luckily so far the forecasted crest is 4 feet lower than that record, but still the second highest in history. Our farmers cannot get the fields planted. 

In the past 20 years alone we have had two 100 year (statistically should occur this often) floods and two 500 year floods. Crazy weather patterns worldwide

We have enough gas to run our generator for a week. Luckily I will be gone for most of that! My husband can rough it better than I can!!!

Orlando...take me away!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*pokes back in*

This definitely looks like my kind of people.

And I like that Universal is the darkside. 
This means we have cookies here, right? 
Or cake... I'll take cake. 

I'm quite jealous of those leaving soon. I have so long to wait.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello All...

Um, so I guess the "Dark Side" fans can feel safe here?  I usually avoid comparisons on DIS but I just broke my own rule about not getting into an argument of US/IOA vs Disney and I realize I need an outlet for my fandom.  I am somewhat knowledgeable about both so I can't help but compare.  I have even (perish the thought) spent my entire vacation at HRH and US/IOA for a WEEK!  I am not even close to being a teen or a tween or a parent of either.  I am a 56 year old grandmother who is a theme park junkie and thrill ride afficiando.  

You seem like such a close knit group, I hope I am not intruding by being here.  I need a safe place.

Thank-you.


----------



## keishashadow

All are welcome here while we center 'round the darkside, it's a positive, stress free forum...not to be confused with the sometimes scary waters of the CB here

can't believe it's almost June already!  here's to a good weekend all around!


----------



## goofyfigment

keishashadow said:
			
		

> All are welcome here while we center 'round the darkside, it's a positive, stress free forum...not to be confused with the sometimes scary waters of the CB here
> 
> can't believe it's almost June already!  here's to a good weekend all around!



I know right where did may go? Its ok though because I'll be heading down on June 23


----------



## Bluer101

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Um, so I guess the "Dark Side" fans can feel safe here?  I usually avoid comparisons on DIS but I just broke my own rule about not getting into an argument of US/IOA vs Disney and I realize I need an outlet for my fandom.  I am somewhat knowledgeable about both so I can't help but compare.  I have even (perish the thought) spent my entire vacation at HRH and US/IOA for a WEEK!  I am not even close to being a teen or a tween or a parent of either.  I am a 56 year old grandmother who is a theme park junkie and thrill ride afficiando.
> 
> You seem like such a close knit group, I hope I am not intruding by being here.  I need a safe place.
> 
> Thank-you.



Welcome, 

We spend 7-10 at RPR each summer and enjoy every bit of it. It's truly a real vacation we are not tired after. 

Mac on the boards spends 14 days at RPR and she loves every minute. Also Robert on the boards here used to spend 3 weeks at RPR in the summer but the past 2 summers he has done something else. That's just to name a few. There are plenty of homies that spend lots of time onsite.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> All are welcome here while we center 'round the darkside, it's a positive, stress free forum...not to be confused with the sometimes scary waters of the CB here
> 
> can't believe it's almost June already!  here's to a good weekend all around!



June is good, vacation is under 30 days, yippee.


----------



## macraven

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Three more nights until my vacation eek!!
> 
> I already to get out of dodge. We have major flooding here. My husband sandbagged downtown for 3 hours today to protect the fore station and electrical plant from the rising river. The river will crest 8 feet above major flood stage Saturday morning. Hopefully we do not get any more rain, but it is forecast for tomorrow and Saturday. There is no end in sight. We had the horrible floods in 2008 and were without electricity for a week. Luckily so far the forecasted crest is 4 feet lower than that record, but still the second highest in history. Our farmers cannot get the fields planted.
> 
> In the past 20 years alone we have had two 100 year (statistically should occur this often) floods and two 500 year floods. Crazy weather patterns worldwide
> 
> We have enough gas to run our generator for a week. Luckily I will be gone for most of that! My husband can rough it better than I can!!!
> 
> Orlando...take me away!



_
all here are sending you mummy dust !!

truly hope it gets better and not worse.
floods are really scary.

are youse flying to O' town?
will you have any issues getting to the airport?
_


Kogo Shuko said:


> *pokes back in*
> 
> This definitely looks like my kind of people.
> 
> And I like that Universal is the darkside.
> This means we have cookies here, right?
> Or cake... I'll take cake.
> 
> I'm quite jealous of those leaving soon. I have so long to wait.




_yea, we are your people.
and you'll find out what kind of homies we really are when we move to a new house.
homies that haven't been here in some time will be claiming the best rooms in the house........

we always aim for a water view when we have to pack up and start a new thread here.
dang that page limit rule...

i hear you on the "i have long to wait" for my trip.

i start planning my next trip while i am on the airplane coming home on the last trip._


----------



## macraven

_agavegirl1
has arrived!!!!

let's start the party.


  to our newest homie.
agavegirl1

we welcome everyone to come and play here!!
now that you have stepped foot in our mansion, you are a homie and one of us darksiders......


sometimes we will have many converstations at once but that is how we roll.

sometimes a newbie comes to ask questions here instead of making a new thread.

that is fine.  we love darkside newbies to pieces.......


because many of us have been to the darkside, it has made us invisible friends in some ways.  
Mr Mac tells me i have invisible friends.......

over the years, many of us have met up in person and are no longer invisible to each other.

i always look and see the posts where a homie says they will be at the darkside.  i try my best to pm them and do a meet and greet while we are all down there.

i always book a private hhn tour for october.
every person that is in the tour is from the Disboards.

we connected by this thread in most cases.

now i'm gonna put you on the list, like i have with others, to look you up if you ever will be at the darkside when i go.


i do both the motherland and the darkside each fall.

stay at both of their onsite resorts and enjoy myself.

this year i am taking dates off my motherland stay to add to the darkside stay.
i can find oodles of things to do there besides the parks.

you be sure to come back here cause if you don't, i'll have to send he hounds out looking for youse!!_


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I know right where did may go? Its ok though because I'll be heading down on June 23



_*WOOHOO.......*

the mummy dust will keep the rain away while you are on your trip!

hey- you'll be able to do the new ride Transformers.


Lucky ducky_


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> *pokes back in*
> 
> This definitely looks like my kind of people.
> 
> And I like that Universal is the darkside.
> This means we have cookies here, right?
> Or cake... I'll take cake.
> 
> I'm quite jealous of those leaving soon. I have so long to wait.



_you'll be there before i will............


looking at your countdown, how long are you staying in orlando?
i'll be there in 4 months, arrive on sept 30th.
if you're still there, wanna meet up for a few minutes?


and to all the newbie darksiders, if any of youse will be there when i am, let me know so i can see youse too!!!_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _you'll be there before i will............
> 
> 
> looking at your countdown, how long are you staying in orlando?
> i'll be there in 4 months, arrive on sept 30th.
> if you're still there, wanna meet up for a few minutes?
> 
> 
> and to all the newbie darksiders, if any of youse will be there when i am, let me know so i can see youse too!!!_



I leave on October 5.

I won't be doing Universal during the day this year, but we plan on doing one HHN night. We're getting the Plus package to skip the big lines. 
I'm also going to Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios, and those three days can be moved around, as they're still not set in stone. All I know for sure is that we're eating at Bubba Gump's the day we go for HHN. 

I'd love to do a meet up, and I know Carol will too (she lives in Leesburg), even though she's not on the boards. We're dedicated HHNers.


----------



## macraven

_you and carol need to pencil me in your calendar.


not don't forget to do that!!!_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Most definitely.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  Macraven, my next trip will also be a split between the motherland and the dark side.  That was my last trip as well.  I love going in the Fall.  I'm planning for fall 2014 to see the new HP expansion.  I went to California last year to see what the Transformers ride was all about.  Very Cool!


----------



## macraven

_pencil me on your calendar for 2014........


i make my long fall trip around the columbus day weekend period.
so that determines which week in september will be the start of my vacation.
i usually do 18 nights.

i do the motherland resorts first then move to the darkside resorts.

usually at the motherland between 6 to 9 days.
darkside is closer to 2 weeks there.

yes, i plan that portion around hhn....
i hit 5 nights usually and aim to increase more for hhn.


i have been to CA but not to any of the theme parks there.
i'm debating on when to see them.

did you do the other theme parks or highlights of what is popular/famous in the area when you went last year?

you are way ahead of us other homies since you have already been on the Transformer ride!!

you can be our translator for that ride in the studios.

i have 4 sons so i know who, what about transformers, but there might be others that won't know.

_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hi Shumi!
> Yep, vacation isn't until the end of August.  Seems still far away.



It`ll be here before you know it Lynne 



keishashadow said:


> carole we were sweltering in the riviera maya.  nearly melted climbing temple @ ek balam and poking around chichen itza, but a memorable experience.  Met lots of brits at our resort.  Most there for a good three to four weeks, they all seemed to take to the heat depsite telling me it was rainy and cold back home.



Aww sounds lovely......yes us Brits love to soak up the heat when we can, we don`t get much in the way of very high temps.......it has been glorious all day today so made the most of it......it could rain tomorrow!!! 



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Um, so I guess the "Dark Side" fans can feel safe here?  I usually avoid comparisons on DIS but I just broke my own rule about not getting into an argument of US/IOA vs Disney and I realize I need an outlet for my fandom.  I am somewhat knowledgeable about both so I can't help but compare.  I have even (perish the thought) spent my entire vacation at HRH and US/IOA for a WEEK!  I am not even close to being a teen or a tween or a parent of either.  I am a 56 year old grandmother who is a theme park junkie and thrill ride afficiando.
> 
> You seem like such a close knit group, I hope I am not intruding by being here.  I need a safe place.
> 
> Thank-you.



  no intruding here.....everyone welcome. It`s hard sometime to try and not get into those types of discussion.......don`t have to worry about that here though.......




we had  today.........we got our grocery shopping early this morning, then went for a long walk on the beach.....took the neighbours dog so it was real fun. Then after lunch just spent the afternoon mooching around the garden relaxing and enjoying the sun.

Have a glass of very chilled white wine in front of me now.....still in garden 

mac......do you remember me telling you about the little kitten I rescued from one of the trees in our garden last year? She visits every day now and even comes in the house.......DH who is not a cat fan even likes her  She lives close and is well looked after but likes to pop in.........Kyle is not keen though........he walked into the kitchen and she was sat outside on the window ledge.....he got the fright of his life seeing her little face peering in  

She`s sat at my feet now just stretched out......I must try and get a picture of her 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _
> usually at the motherland between 6 to 9 days.
> darkside is closer to 2 weeks there.
> 
> yes, i plan that portion around hhn....
> i hit 5 nights usually and aim to increase more for hhn.
> 
> _



Do you start at the motherland and then move on to the darkside?

If so, maybe we can meet up at MK or HS this fall? 

On a side note... even though I'm not heading to Orlando until September, I'm going crossborder shopping tomorrow. We're hopping the river to do some grocery shopping in Massena, NY. I'm completely addicted to Aldi's, not to mention Throwback Pepsi. 
Time to stock up.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi macraven:



macraven said:


> _pencil me on your calendar for 2014........
> 
> 
> i make my long fall trip around the columbus day weekend period.
> so that determines which week in september will be the start of my vacation.
> i usually do 18 nights.
> 
> I am tentatively planning on October 22 to November 2
> 
> i do the motherland resorts first then move to the darkside resorts.
> 
> Same Here
> 
> usually at the motherland between 6 to 9 days.
> darkside is closer to 2 weeks there.
> 
> Wish I could go that long!
> 
> yes, i plan that portion around hhn....
> i hit 5 nights usually and aim to increase more for hhn.
> 
> I have never been to HHN but plan to this time.
> 
> 
> i have been to CA but not to any of the theme parks there.
> i'm debating on when to see them.
> 
> did you do the other theme parks or highlights of what is popular/famous in the area when you went last year?
> 
> I spent went day at DL/CA to catch carsland.  RSR was down all day so I rode just about everything but the Carsland attractions.  I spent another day at USH and purchased the Express Pass.  Did everything there as well.
> 
> you are way ahead of us other homies since you have already been on the Transformer ride!!
> 
> LOL!  I didn't know the first thing about the characters but the ride was cool anyway.
> 
> you can be our translator for that ride in the studios.
> 
> i have 4 sons so i know who, what about transformers, but there might be others that won't know.
> 
> _


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> Yeah....  I get it.   We live about an hour from Wash DC (all that HISTORY, all those FREE museums!)  but we rarely go.  Don't get me wrong -- I love when I DO go and I really appreciate what's there.   I guess it's true for most people -- whatever's further away and harder to get to, you seem to appreciate more!



_i was looking back to see who posted in here from OK.
reread the above post and thought, gee, i could have stopped at MDer's place for lunch earlier this month.

MDer, are you north, south or west of DC?

i was in hagerstown and frederick MD for a trip._


----------



## macraven

palavra said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I would like to get to know you guys better now that I am soon to be a "regular"-I hope!





SharkyGoddess said:


> Yikes! Hope the storms weren't too bad!
> 
> Sorry I missed ya Mac!
> 
> Oh yea! Looks like our HHN date will be 10/6.





RVGal said:


> You think like a teacher Mac.  I can't imagine why.
> 
> I just poked my nose in to say "Hi."    It looks like we are headed back to Orlando in December.  We will split our IOA/USO days with WDW in the middle.  Never done that before, but it is how our reservations worked out.  I'm hoping we can fit in some of the holiday stuff that we haven't done before.





donaldduck352 said:


>





tink1957 said:


> Just got my vacation approved today....I did it backwards cuz I got such a great deal & I didn't want to let it get away.





ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies and happy Mother's Day to all the moms





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> HAPPY MUMMY'S DAY!!





KStarfish82 said:


> Just doing a quick pop in to say hello.
> I will try and get some more pics up soon.  2.5 weeks til Chris's first trip to the Motherland!





cieslack said:


> An TEE tum


_ homie.
sorry for this delay.........please come back!
_


damo said:


> Yikes Janet!!!!  Is that the same kid with bronchitis and a broken sternum too?





glocon said:


> I've always wondered how to pronounce Antietam....
> 
> Is it anti-eh-tom?
> 
> Don't mean to sound stupid....



_homies.
you are late.
bring a note from mom and come back soon.



or just come back as you are missed when i started counting out noses this evening........

and same goes for the noobies on the last 3 pages.......


you all are family now .......


darkside homies are special peeps._


----------



## bubba's mom

we pronounce it:  An-tee-tum

and Raven....it's not 'invisible homies', it's "homies in the box"...remember?


----------



## macraven

_i knew *bubba's mom*/brab would turn up if i didn't list her above.......

yea, i know how to pronouce it.
it's cute when you are at antitem how the others pronouce it.....


good to see you here !   _


----------



## goofyfigment

I looking forward to hopefully meeting some homies in person at some point


----------



## macraven

_i found that thread where the homie lives in Moore.
she didn't post in this thread but another one that some of us here posted in some days back.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3118670


zshellmatt is the homie i was thinking of when i heard on the tv that Moore might have been struck with another tornado this afternoon.


i'm hopeful she and her family are going to have a relaxing fun vacation.


_


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I looking forward to hopefully meeting some homies in person at some point



_you will !!


i am still trying to see schumigirl ........
we miss each other each year.

it took a couple of years for me to meet up with some of the homies.
i was so delighted to finally put a face with a name when i did.




_


----------



## goofyfigment

Now that I'm becoming more active its gonna be great when we all do finally get to put a face with the name and then my daughter can stop saying I talk to make believe people!


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Now that I'm becoming more active its gonna be great when we all do finally get to put a face with the name and then my daughter can stop saying I talk to make believe people!


----------



## Lynne G

Raven, those 6 cups of coffee must have really kicked in yesterday!  All your posts! 

Our 3rd day of high 90's with high humidity.  Yep, AC is working even through the night.  

My D Sis opened her pool the other day.  Went in it early this afternoon and it was 82F, like a bath.  Went in after dinner, and the sun heated it up to 87F.  DS said it was like some one took a pee in it.  Only a teen would have such potty thoughts!

Hope everyone is having a great week end!  

And yes Raven, another quiet night.


----------



## macraven

_coffee is my favorite beverage.
well, that and water.


sure is a quiet night here.




i'm jealous of lynne.
90 degree weather..........

i would trade my first born for weather like that!_


----------



## macraven

_49 degrees here.


btw, i'm not in florida............
i'd take the rain over the midwest temps._


----------



## schumigirl

We are on our 4th day of sunshine here.......our garden is so tidy I nearly never recognised it driving in today!!!

House is a bit dusty as we have a team of kitchen fitters in altering and rearranging our utility room. It`s a mess!! But in 3 days time I`m hoping it will be all finished and looking all shiny and new.

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## macraven

_schumigirl, you are busy and productive in your house and yard and here i sit drinking coffee and dising............_


----------



## Lynne G

UMMM coffee.....

Arrived at an extremely humid office today, which now has turned into an ice box.  I could hug that coffee mug for hours!

Rainy Monday, once again.  We all will be getting the jackets out again, 90's last week, 70's this week.  Seems cold!

DH was complaining about getting the kids to school today.  Hun, we have a pre-teen drama queen and a teen boy.  Morning pleasantness is not a trait of either of them.  3 more weeks of school.  They know it too.

So, hope all are having/had a better start to this first Monday in June.  

June! June!  How time passes so fast!


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> UMMM coffee.....
> 
> Arrived at an extremely humid office today, which now has turned into an ice box.  I could hug that coffee mug for hours!
> 
> Rainy Monday, once again.  We all will be getting the jackets out again, 90's last week, 70's this week.  Seems cold!
> 
> DH was complaining about getting the kids to school today.  Hun, we have a pre-teen drama queen and a teen boy.  Morning pleasantness is not a trait of either of them.  3 more weeks of school.  They know it too.
> 
> So, hope all are having/had a better start to this first Monday in June.
> 
> June! June!  How time passes so fast!



3 more weeks if school!

My DS gets out Thursday.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Our 3rd day of high 90's with high humidity.  Yep, AC is working even through the night.


 Same here...mine cuts on around 10:30AM and runs constantly until late into the night.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I can hardly believe it's June already!!

On Saturday, June came in properly. I saw my first June bug of the season!! 

It's cooler here today. It's 16 celcius, which feels like 61 farenheit. 
I'm certainly going to enjoy my walk this evening, as opposed to the muggy, hot hike I took on Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 said:


> 3 more weeks if school!
> 
> My DS gets out Thursday.



Bluer, my kids are so jealous!  Around where I live, most schools go until the 3rd week of June.  We start after Labor Day.

Kids are bummed this year, as we honor the Jewish holiday that happens to fall the Thursday and Friday after Labor Day.  So, school district voted, and kids will go back on Tuesday after Labor Day rather than the Wednesday.  First week of school, will be only 2 days.  I so wished they would have gone back the following Monday.  Would love to vacation the week of Labor Day, but I won't pull my kids out even the first two days of school.  

Wow, heavy rain now.  Ugh, almost time for me to go, so umbrella is ready.


----------



## macraven

_our last day of skool is june 7th.
we go back on august 20th this year.


so i work for 6 weeks then leave for vacation.........


had to turn the heat on yesterday afternoon.
thought i could wait until evening but w/ temps in the mid 40's, house got too chilly.
no, i do not live in canada but one mile off of Lake Michigan.
when the wind blows off the lake, it cools my part of town quickly.....

boy, we are saving a lot this spring on ac.........



we really only have two seasons here.
winter and the 4th of July..._


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Same here...mine cuts on around 10:30AM and runs constantly until late into the night.



Sounds like my house.


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> I know right where did may go? Its ok though because I'll be heading down on June 23



not too far away



Bluer101 said:


> June is good, vacation is under 30 days, yippee.



four is my magic number today 

just to throw it out there since the rate thread is rather inactive...keep checking those onsite rates.  My rate for 6/13 dropped enough that i cancelled a night @ disney and booked another night.  Also cancelled res @ CBR and staying @ DTD Hilton for 1/3rd the price.  Never stayed there before but it has EMH figured it's worth a shot to save some $. 

lots of homies in June  other than one year always had great weather, this year may be an exception for us, 1st tropical 'whatever' heading up from cancun early next weeknothing major just the typical afternoon TS on steriods lol.  maybe they'll concide with happy hour



agavegirl1 said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome. Macraven, my next trip will also be a split between the motherland and the dark side. That was my last trip as well. I love going in the Fall. I'm planning for fall 2014 to see the new HP expansion. I went to California last year to see what the Transformers ride was all about. Very Cool!


 
we loved USH, haven't been for a few years, it's quite the haul up from DL.



Kogo Shuko said:


> Do you start at the motherland and then move on to the darkside?
> 
> If so, maybe we can meet up at MK or HS this fall?
> 
> On a side note... even though I'm not heading to Orlando until September, I'm going crossborder shopping tomorrow. We're hopping the river to do some grocery shopping in Massena, NY. I'm completely addicted to Aldi's, not to mention Throwback Pepsi.
> Time to stock up.


 
i've met several folks from ontario who visit grove city, pa, outlets a few times a year to shop for clothing (no sales tax).  



macraven said:


> _coffee is my favorite beverage._
> _well, that and water._
> 
> 
> _sure is a quiet night here._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i'm jealous of lynne._
> _90 degree weather.........._
> 
> _i would trade my first born for weather like that!_


 
i enjoy me java but where's the rum?

not sure how she does it but marcie has a built-in radar for scooping up the best room in the new house lol.  btw, always enjoy seeing that wedding pic!


----------



## macraven

_you're back from one trip and about to start another one.......


i wanna live like that !!!!!!!!



you do have me penciled in on your october calendar?
i think we are going to have more homies to meet up with then.

i need to go back over the list and write them down.

off the top of my head i know *Bluer* will be there the same time we will be keisha........
oh, and *sharkey* will be there too.


woot......


homies, if youse are going to be at the darkside in early to mid october,
let me know..........

yes, i know it was mentioned by some before but i lost that note.
i cleaned my computor desk off and tossed lots of valuable papers...._


----------



## keishashadow

yep, rather too quick of a turnaround for my liking but i'll muddle thru

wish we could travel for longer than a week at a time but just happy to leave home

*my october trip dates*:

BWV 10/5 for four nights, then on to

PBH on 10/9 for three nights...HHN on 10/10 and again on 10/11

mac - are you ready for marley's again on Wednesday night 'mon?  

Maybe we can drum up some homie bodies to join in a citwalk crawl on 10/9?


----------



## macraven

_i know you like Marleys.......

since i want to hang with you guys, i will be going to Marleys.......again.....



sure, let's do city walk until it closes.
and we'd love for other homies to join in with us.



i looked it up and the city walk pass is not included with the ap again this year.
i'll buy the pass online or when i get there.


i need to look city walk up again as some nights are ladies free night.
marleys is not on wednesday though._


----------



## goofyfigment

I plan on going in October I just haven't finalized my dates yet! I switch departments at work and my October vacation hasn't been approved yet


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I plan on going in October I just haven't finalized my dates yet! I switch departments at work and my October vacation hasn't been approved yet



_let us know when you will be there.

i'd love to put a face with a name!

i'll be at the motherland late september then move to the darkside oct 6th.
11 days onsite.


i looked at the date/rate thread and only keisha and i are listed for october.

tlinus hasn't updated that thread so i don't know if any homies here have posted their dates over there._


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm shooting for the first week in October if not my second choice is the last week in October, I Dont want to miss hhn


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i looked at the date/rate thread and only keisha and i are listed for october.



My October dates are there but they have not been updated to the first page. 

Oct 11-12-13. 

We can't wait!

Well we will wait until after our summer trip.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> My October dates are there but they have not been updated to the first page.
> 
> Oct 11-12-13.
> 
> We can't wait!
> 
> Well we will wait until after our summer trip.



Me and DW will be heading down in 11 days and DW wants me to add an extra day offsite just to have an extra day in Orlando and told her it would cut into her spending money lol


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i know you like Marleys......._
> 
> _since i want to hang with you guys, i will be going to Marleys.......again....._
> 
> 
> 
> _sure, let's do city walk until it closes._
> _and we'd love for other homies to join in with us._
> 
> 
> 
> _i looked it up and the city walk pass is not included with the ap again this year._
> _i'll buy the pass online or when i get there._
> 
> 
> _i need to look city walk up again as some nights are ladies free night._
> _marleys is not on wednesday though._


 
we originally started to frequent marleys years ago since they didn't collect the cover.  we like the tunes and chatting up the islands with the workers.  then they morphed to if you were in the club before 9 pm, no cover.  Didn't make it there until later last year but as i recall we sweet-talked our way in free.  jmho but the pool of karoke talent at rising star must be of the hit or mostly miss variety...or else i'm not buzzed enough to appreciate it lol.




ky07 said:


> Me and DW will be heading down in 11 days and DW wants me to add an extra day offsite just to have an extra day in Orlando and told her it would cut into her spending money lol


 
go for it dood all the souvies you need are in your noggin

only took one suitcase last trip.  Pulled out the other large one to consider packing this weekend and the handle fell off.  i'm not happy with JCPenny at this point, had only used it a few trips.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Kogo Shuko

keishashadow said:


> not too far away
> 
> i've met several folks from ontario who visit grove city, pa, outlets a few times a year to shop for clothing (no sales tax).



If I want to go outlet shopping, I think I have to go to Syracuse, NY. I did small shopping this weekend, at the Aldi store, the mall (gotta get my Ghost Hunters DVDs!!), and the Wal-Mart. We went to Ponderosa for supper. 



macraven said:


>



Coffee and interwebz. Sounds serious!!


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Me and DW will be heading down in 11 days and DW wants me to add an extra day offsite just to have an extra day in Orlando and told her it would cut into her spending money lol



Lol, got to get your priority right.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Me and DW will be heading down in 11 days and DW wants me to add an extra day offsite just to have an extra day in Orlando and told her it would cut into her spending money lol



That`s went so quickly....11 days wow!!! Yep go for the extra day.....you know you want to 



we are at 100 days to go till Orlando...RPR and HHN`s and sunshine  

And I`m extra happy as I just booked our flights  and hotel for the Hungarian F1 Grand Prix end of July    

Told DH it can be an early birthday present for me as we originally weren`t planning on going to the Hungarian one this year. 

Quiet night with a friend coming around tonight.......coffee and cookies night. Made them today, white chocolate ones.......they are lush


----------



## schumigirl

I`ve never been to Marley`s in all our visits. Not keen on the style of music though so not sure I would like it anyway......but sounds like fun to be anywhere with the gals above............Here`s hoping we can swing October next year for our trip and get to meet up with everyone I`ve missed last couple of years  

I do get to meet Vicki though this year  and Metro as always 



Had my mum on the phone earlier asking again when I can book our flights to New York next year......told her it`s 11 months out from our return date.............she`s so keen to get sorted out again. But she`ll have to be patient into July till they`re released. I`m so pleased though she`s keen to go back........as am I 

Off to clean the patio area with the power jet wash thingy.........not quite sure how to use it......but I`ll work it out  

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Shumi, you are quite the house keeper!  Puts me to shame!

It is a beautiful Wednesday, bright sun and not too hot.  But here I sit 

When my kids are older, I'd love to come down in the fall.  Not a big HHN fan, but would love to see all the decorations and maybe see some of y'all.

So happy soccer practice has now gone down to 1 night a week, so I am beginning to have more quiet nights, though the kids have finals, so not as quiet yet.


----------



## keishashadow

hugarian grand prix, who knew?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> homies, if youse are going to be at the darkside in early to mid october,
> let me know..........


We haven't finalized our plans yet ... but if we're down when you are we'd love to get together with you.

Returned from our May trip a week ago yesterday and yet it seems like so long ago!  Just missed the soft opening of Transformers and the new Springfield area.  Construction on the new Harry Potter area is coming along nicely - you can actually tell what things are from what they have up already.  Looking forward to seeing it when it's finished.

Did Star Wars weekends at DHS again this year.  While it's a good time, they really need to do something different and mix it up a bit.  I really like what they did for "May the 4th be with you" and don't understand why they can't do something like that for the regular Star Wars weekends.  I hear the fireworks they had were amazing!


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy Thursday, well, not yet.  To be heavy tomorrow, but not the hurricane like rain FLA is getting.

For those in South FLA, please be safe.  Just saw there are tornado sightings.  To all those in the storm, take care.  

I have been lucky, rain has not interfered with my summer FLA trips.  Some rain, but typical nothing, rain, nothing.  Hoping when we are there at the end of this year, rain will not be around.  

I actually rode out a hurricane on Sanibel Island when I was vacationing there the first week of December years ago.  Could not believe it.  Didn't think hurricane's came that late in the year.  

I need some more caffine at work today.  One cup was not enough, apparently.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Lynne G said:


> I actually rode out a hurricane on Sanibel Island when I was vacationing there the first week of December years ago.  Could not believe it.  Didn't think hurricane's came that late in the year.



I gotta know... did you go check out the shelling prospects after?

How bad did it get?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Shumi, you are quite the house keeper!  Puts me to shame!



Oh I can be a lazy moo at times too   I`d never make a Stepford Wife in a million years!!!! I had to do the patio yesterday as the workmen had made a bit of a mess from doing the utility so it was bits of plaster and grout and things.........not something you can ignore like the cobweb you can`t reach at the top of the stairs 



keishashadow said:


> hugarian grand prix, who knew?



Oh yeah........it`s fantastic.....been to it a couple of times. But not for 3 years so really looking forward to it. Was aiming to go to Germany as well this season for the Nurburgring race but DH put his foot down.......well........albeit very gently   But it was a definite no. I didn`t push it. 



We`ve had another beautiful day here.........I got sunburned on my shoulder a little today!!!! Don`t know when I last used sunscreen in this country!! We were eating lunch outside and my shoulder wasn`t totally under the umbrella thingy......ouch.

Trying to work out our options for HHN.

We can buy our usual 14 day 2 park ticket with HHN admission added but no Saturdays are included for HHN.

Or we can just upgrade in the park and do S&S on each day we want 

Not sure which to do.........got time to plan though.....might wait and see what the theme is first.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo Shuko said:


> I gotta know... did you go check out the shelling prospects after?
> 
> How bad did it get?



I did some shelling afterwards.  My DD was 4 at the time, and loved picking up shells.  We had quite a collection by the end of the week we were there.

It was not as bad as it could have been.  The bridges were closed, so we were stuck in our condo at the Sundial Resort.  The winds were howling and the rain at times was really loud.  (We were on the top floor of the 4 story building we were in).  After the storm, trees were down, some roads were closed for a short time, and the beach looked beat up.  Only ruined one day of our week there.  I love that Island and the Gulf side.  So pretty colored water and great shelling.  

Ever been on Sanibel or Captiva?  Beautiful islands near St. Pete's.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Lynne G said:


> I did some shelling afterwards.  My DD was 4 at the time, and loved picking up shells.  We had quite a collection by the end of the week we were there.
> 
> It was not as bad as it could have been.  The bridges were closed, so we were stuck in our condo at the Sundial Resort.  The winds were howling and the rain at times was really loud.  (We were on the top floor of the 4 story building we were in).  After the storm, trees were down, some roads were closed for a short time, and the beach looked beat up.  Only ruined one day of our week there.  I love that Island and the Gulf side.  So pretty colored water and great shelling.
> 
> Ever been on Sanibel or Captiva?  Beautiful islands near St. Pete's.



I've never been there before but we're heading there for three days on this coming trip, which is why I'm not doing any parks for the first week. Carol and I want to shell like the serious shellers and then do some nature tours. I'm bringing the fancy camera.

We'll be going late September, so that's still hurricane season.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Rainy Thursday, well, not yet.  To be heavy tomorrow, but not the hurricane like rain FLA is getting.
> 
> For those in South FLA, please be safe.  Just saw there are tornado sightings.  To all those in the storm, take care.
> 
> I have been lucky, rain has not interfered with my summer FLA trips.  Some rain, but typical nothing, rain, nothing.  Hoping when we are there at the end of this year, rain will not be around.
> 
> I actually rode out a hurricane on Sanibel Island when I was vacationing there the first week of December years ago.  Could not believe it.  Didn't think hurricane's came that late in the year.
> 
> I need some more caffine at work today.  One cup was not enough, apparently.



We had a few small tornados about 10-15 miles from us today. It was real crappy this morning when I got to work. We had a feeder band that went through that knocked over a few patio furniture and took one of my residents boat down the intercostal. We got a call after the rain stopped saying it crashed into another boat down the way. 

Lets put it this way, the resident was not happy. He'll most of my residents had no idea it was that bad this morning, they were still sleeping. 

All is pretty quite now though.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


>



Back at cha!


----------



## Bluer101

Kogo Shuko said:


> I've never been there before but we're heading there for three days on this coming trip, which is why I'm not doing any parks for the first week. Carol and I want to shell like the serious shellers and then do some nature tours. I'm bringing the fancy camera.
> 
> We'll be going late September, so that's still hurricane season.



Sanibel is nice but it's a tourist area.


----------



## macraven

_i have been a tourist at Sanibel before..........



well, it is 11:33 and i just finished doing the dishes and cleaning the kitchen.

now i'm ready to dis and everyone is sleeping........




i am having an attic fan put in tomorrow.
they will be here at 8:00 am and i have to get up early and clear out the closet.
the entry to the attic is through our bedroom closet.

also having the bathroom exhaust fan and heat fan replaced.

it's gonna be a day long job i was told.


_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i have been a tourist at Sanibel before..........
> 
> 
> 
> well, it is 11:33 and i just finished doing the dishes and cleaning the kitchen.
> 
> now i'm ready to dis and everyone is sleeping........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am having an attic fan put in tomorrow.
> they will be here at 8:00 am and i have to get up early and clear out the closet.
> the entry to the attic is through our bedroom closet.
> 
> also having the bathroom exhaust fan and heat fan replaced.
> 
> it's gonna be a day long job i was told.
> 
> 
> _




Hope the job goes with no problems. I just hate the dust jobs like that seem to generate........I hate dusting.

Our workmen thought our utility would take 3 days but they finished after 2 days which was good.

Got our plumber in just now. Boiler having it`s yearly service. Hoping he finds no problems.


I`ve never been to Sanibel. We usually bimble over to Clearwater/St Pete`s for a visit. Quite fancy Anna Maria Island for a little visit.....maybe when we stay longer than we do now when DH retires, whether that be early retirement or not.

Having a bbq tonight.....we have to take advantage of this sunshine when we can......this could be our summer for all we know 

Grocery shop this morning after plumber goes for some supplies. Got a vegan coming so will have to think a bit about food rather than just buy what we all usually eat.

But least it`s Friday


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MSi am having an attic fan put in tomorrow.
> they will be here at 8:00 am and i have to get up early and clear out the closet.
> the entry to the attic is through our bedroom closet.
> 
> also having the bathroom exhaust fan and heat fan replaced.
> 
> it's gonna be a day long job i was told.
> 
> 
> [/I][/FONT]



 Hope it all goes well Raven. Nice in the heat to have the fan cool the attic.  We have 2 attic fans.  

Well, welcome to a very wet Friday!  That tropical storm has now reached my neighborhood and won't leave until late today.  Next 4 days sound like a   FLA summer, chance of pop up thunderstorms every day, with 80'sF temps.  Glad to hear Metro and Bluer and all those in FLA are safe and just wet.  Sending the sun which we won't see today.

Hope your week-end is restful! 
 DD has a bday party to go to, and with pre-teens it's all about money and gift cards.  Makes the gift easy though.

Off to get caffine.


----------



## macraven

_i've been hitting the coffee pot since 5:40 this morning......

such a headache with little sleep........


well, at 7:30 this morning, one worker arrived.
hey, they were due here at 8:00...........

at least i was completely dressed.


schumigirl, i didn' clean the bedroom this week.
figured it would do that with all the dust and all, after they were done.
yes, i do get lazy but i had a brilliant excuse this time!

sounds like it has been real busy at your house, carole.
getting things fixed up, repaired, takes a lot of time and changes your schedule.

hope you can cook something vegan.
maybe they like peanut butter?
other than that, i'm no help.............lol

lynne, some light rain here the past two days.
maybe 4 10ths of an inch, which is nothing.....

but we do have cool temps.
our furnace has been running for a couple of days so far.


have a great day homies!
at 5:00, your weekend begins!!
_


----------



## glocon

Hi all! 

Glad to hear everyone is safe in FL. Hot and muggy in TN with occasional rain.
No tornados here this week. We had no idea that TN was part of tornado alley when we moved down here from WI. Just glad we have a basement, not many houses down here do.

Mac- good luck with the fans. I'm lucky my husband is handy, he can install/fix just about anything. Saves a lot of money but he is really slooooow, wants everything just perfect.

I'm using my Christmas gift from my husband and son today. Got a gift card for a day at the spa. After working 6 out of 7 days (12 hour shifts) I really need it. 

Check back with you all later!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> sounds like it has been real busy at your house, carole.
> getting things fixed up, repaired, takes a lot of time and changes your schedule.
> 
> hope you can cook something vegan.
> maybe they like peanut butter?
> other than that, i'm no help.............lol
> 
> _




Yes it`s been busy but worth it. Only thing is we had a problem with our boiler apparently. Unexpected repair bill is never good.......could have been worse though least we don`t need whole new boiler system!!

Vegan has cancelled   



glocon said:


> I'm using my Christmas gift from my husband and son today. Got a gift card for a day at the spa. After working 6 out of 7 days (12 hour shifts) I really need it.
> 
> Check back with you all later!



Aww have a lovely day...........it`s nice to get a good pampering at a Spa 


Got food for tonight, and it was so easy when the girl who is vegan cancelled. We are all confirmed meat eaters and all like similar things. I would have been worried I got her the wrong thing.

Everything`s done so watching free practice for Canadian GP.......sampling one of the pitchers of sangria dh made up..........nice


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Sounds like most people are getting rain. It's rainy and dreary here today, but I'm hoping it'll stop raining for tomorrow evening. 

My DBF is coming up for the weekend (we live an hour and a half apart) and we hope to go to a drive in tomorrow. 

I've got BBQ chicken cooking in the crockpot at home, and I plan on making a healthy quinoa salad for tonight. Yum!


----------



## keishashadow

_i've been hitting the coffee pot since 5:40 this morning......_

speaking for the pot, ouch!

later gators, cya next Saturday


----------



## goofyfigment

Kogo Shuko said:
			
		

> Sounds like most people are getting rain. It's rainy and dreary here today, but I'm hoping it'll stop raining for tomorrow evening.
> 
> My DBF is coming up for the weekend (we live an hour and a half apart) and we hope to go to a drive in tomorrow.
> 
> I've got BBQ chicken cooking in the crockpot at home, and I plan on making a healthy quinoa salad for tonight. Yum!



So funny, me and my daughter said if its not raining tomorrow we are going to the drive in. Ours is showing epic and the croods.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> _i've been hitting the coffee pot since 5:40 this morning......_
> 
> speaking for the pot, ouch!
> 
> later gators, cya next Saturday



Have fun.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> _i've been hitting the coffee pot since 5:40 this morning......_
> 
> speaking for the pot, ouch!
> 
> later gators, cya next Saturday



_you just got back this past weekend from vacation.......


hmm, i like the life you lead.

next time, take me with!_


----------



## macraven

_jjust wanted to come ehere amd sa good nigt.


i am learnng ohw to type with one eye closed.

brpretty good, eh................'''


mpormomg wo;; cp,,e ear_


----------



## Bluer101

Wow very quiet here. I'm here good morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Once again, a rainy Monday.  To be rainy all day, and the next couple days.  Oh well, at least not during this past week-end.

Kids are getting lazy.  They know it is the last full week of school, and want to attach themselves to their ipods every minute.  Umm, no, we're still in school mode.  No sleeping with electronics!

Starting to check out rental car prices for our December Olando trip.  EEk!    I hope they decrease as we get closer.

For my August trip, I  have now found a rental even lower than I had reserved before.  So, very happy.  Will still check last minute though, you never know what inventory they have and price may drop again.

What I am pleasantly surprised so far is that both airfare for our trips has increased, the August one even more than the December one.  Glad I booked when I did. 

So, hope all have a great day

Since the AC is now cranking, I'm off to warm up.  

 morning Bluer!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Hope everyone is well


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _jjust wanted to come ehere amd sa good nigt.
> 
> 
> i am learnng ohw to type with one eye closed.
> 
> brpretty good, eh................'''
> 
> 
> mpormomg wo;; cp,,e ear_



I really hope you got a good nights sleep mac.........looks like you needed it 



Lynne G said:


> Once again, a rainy Monday.  To be rainy all day, and the next couple days.  Oh well, at least not during this past week-end.
> 
> Starting to check out rental car prices for our December Olando trip.  EEk!    I hope they decrease as we get closer.
> 
> For my August trip, I  have now found a rental even lower than I had reserved before.  So, very happy.  Will still check last minute though, you never know what inventory they have and price may drop again.



Hi Lynne..........we are into 8 days running of sunshine.........unusual for us especially this time of year. I just hope this is not our summer.......we had 4 days in May last year.......that was it.......blink and you missed it. Hope your weather improves!
I hear ya with car rental.....it`s scary. What we pay for 17 nights is crazy but we do like the freedom to get around as we do like to head to St Pete`s area up to Mount Dora and the usual out to restaurants and malls. So it`s worth it for us.
Hope you get a better deal though.......that`s always good to get  



ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Hope everyone is well



 Not long till your trip now St L  bet you can`t wait!!!!
Did you add another night on to your trip or staying as it is?



Had a fantastic weekend........great bbq on Friday......fantastic Grand Prix weekend......good result  

And I booked our New York flights for next year   

Just me and mum......but going for 2 weeks this time. Flying British Airways this time.....we usually fly Virgin Atlantic across to the States but time for a change. And flying Premium Economy coming home.........so very excited although it is a time away yet......But I love planning everything!!!

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I really hope you got a good nights sleep mac.........looks like you needed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I booked our New York flights for next year
> 
> Just me and mum......but going for 2 weeks this time. Flying British Airways this time.....we usually fly Virgin Atlantic across to the States but time for a change. And flying Premium Economy coming home.........so very excited although it is a time away yet......But I love planning everything!!!
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing good




_i took a sleeping pill last night and i knew i posted jibberish somewhere in the forum.

at least i only looked like a fool at "home" here.  


i hope you got great rates for your trip.
and that british air will be just as fine for you as virgin air has been.

wow, you have two great trips coming up.
the darkside and NY.

lucky ducky............!

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i took a sleeping pill last night and i knew i posted jibberish somewhere in the forum.
> 
> at least i only looked like a fool at "home" here.
> 
> 
> i hope you got great rates for your trip.
> and that british air will be just as fine for you as virgin air has been.
> 
> wow, you have two great trips coming up.
> the darkside and NY.
> 
> lucky ducky............!
> 
> _



Lol......you never look like a fool, especially to us 

I use that word Jibberish a lot......I like it......well, as much as you can like a word 

Probably didn`t get the best price for flights. I`m sure "experts" would tell us to wait and look around for better prices but we just wanted it booked. And I always think as long as you`re happy with the price you paid.....then it`s just fine 

Hope things are good with you mac


----------



## macraven

_jibberish is a fun word.

we need to make it come back................


you know Carole, when you like the time of the flight, the airport it will use and the choice of transportation modes after you land, then you don't look at the price as much.
meaning, the price won't be a deal breaker.


i go by the time and date a flight leaves and departs for my trips.

if i find 2 airlines that have similar schedules, i always go by the arrival time in the city i am traveling to.

if it is higher than the other airline, i don't bat an eye.
my priority is time to spend on my vacation, not the cost of the air.

i usually use United or American for flights.
have used southwest but for where i travel, the fare is more than the other airlines.
if another legacy airline could beat the price, and schedules, i would consider them.

got a busy day ahead of me.
i'm just dising and drinking coffee right now.
in a little bit, going to take care of my parental unit for the rest of the day.

but, i will be back.


homies, have a great day!_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Back to the grind today. Sigh. 

I went to a drive-in on Saturday! I've never been as an adult, so I really enjoyed it. The atmosphere was similar to a campground. Dogs were welcome and people were wandering around with their pups, or families were throwing around a ball while waiting for the movies to start. 

The food prices were ridiculous. 

Next time, I'm bringing my own popcorn. >_>


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> I really hope you got a good nights sleep mac.........looks like you needed it
> 
> Hi Lynne..........we are into 8 days running of sunshine.........unusual for us especially this time of year. I just hope this is not our summer.......we had 4 days in May last year.......that was it.......blink and you missed it. Hope your weather improves!
> I hear ya with car rental.....it`s scary. What we pay for 17 nights is crazy but we do like the freedom to get around as we do like to head to St Pete`s area up to Mount Dora and the usual out to restaurants and malls. So it`s worth it for us.
> Hope you get a better deal though.......that`s always good to get
> 
> Not long till your trip now St L  bet you can`t wait!!!!
> Did you add another night on to your trip or staying as it is?
> 
> Had a fantastic weekend........great bbq on Friday......fantastic Grand Prix weekend......good result
> 
> And I booked our New York flights for next year
> 
> Just me and mum......but going for 2 weeks this time. Flying British Airways this time.....we usually fly Virgin Atlantic across to the States but time for a change. And flying Premium Economy coming home.........so very excited although it is a time away yet......But I love planning everything!!!
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing good



No not long until we start the 13 hour drive to the RPR and as for now we haven't added a extra day yet cause waiting for oldest DS to figure out if he wants to go and if he does then we have to see if we can change our room from a king to 2 queen and pay the extra person fee but as usual he likes to wait til the last minuet


----------



## MDer2FL

And now for something completely different.

What is the deal with raw fish these days?   I don't mean sushi/sashimi, I mean "seared" but raw in the middle.   Seems like it used to just be tuna they did that to, now it's EVERYthing.  I admit I don't have the most adventurous palate, but I'm hardly "prudish."   I just like, you know, COOKED food.  Is it considered gauche to have dinner in an upscale restaurant and inform them you want your seafood well-done?   I even saw a pork dish on one of the menus that was "asterisk-ed" as served undercooked.  

Grr.     All this rain is making me crabby.

19 days til takeoff....


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> What is the deal with raw fish these days?   I don't mean sushi/sashimi, I mean "seared" but raw in the middle.   Seems like it used to just be tuna they did that to, now it's EVERYthing.  I admit I don't have the most adventurous palate, but I'm hardly "prudish."   I just like, you know, COOKED food.  Is it considered gauche to have dinner in an upscale restaurant and inform them you want your seafood well-done?   I even saw a pork dish on one of the menus that was "asterisk-ed" as served undercooked.
> 
> Grr.     All this rain is making me crabby.
> 
> 19 days til takeoff....



You got our rain from last week. 

19 days for us too. I read in the other thread that you are now staying at RPR.


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> What is the deal with raw fish these days?   I don't mean sushi/sashimi, I mean "seared" but raw in the middle.   Seems like it used to just be tuna they did that to, now it's EVERYthing.  I admit I don't have the most adventurous palate, but I'm hardly "prudish."   I just like, you know, COOKED food.  Is it considered gauche to have dinner in an upscale restaurant and inform them you want your seafood well-done?   I even saw a pork dish on one of the menus that was "asterisk-ed" as served undercooked.
> 
> Grr.     All this rain is making me crabby.
> 
> 19 days til takeoff....



_i don't do sushi and don't get fish in orlando restaurants.
i couldn't do seared.

seafood that i would eat would be fried shrimp.


i'm not adventurous.........

i do my best not to eat anything that would make me puke and lose park time.

19 more sleeps !!
hooray!!!_


----------



## macraven

_oh, we have twin dates vacations.

*MDer2Fl*
and
*Bluer*



two homies and their families at the darkside.
hope they can run into each other and do a meet and greet._


----------



## Lynne G

MDer2FL said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> What is the deal with raw fish these days?   I don't mean sushi/sashimi, I mean "seared" but raw in the middle.   Seems like it used to just be tuna they did that to, now it's EVERYthing.  I admit I don't have the most adventurous palate, but I'm hardly "prudish."   I just like, you know, COOKED food.  Is it considered gauche to have dinner in an upscale restaurant and inform them you want your seafood well-done?   I even saw a pork dish on one of the menus that was "asterisk-ed" as served undercooked.
> 
> Grr.     All this rain is making me crabby.
> 
> 19 days til takeoff....




Wow, I can't wait til I say 19 days.   Months for me, feels far away still.

I am with you.  I do not like seafood raw.  I will do fried shrimp if not fishy tasting.  I guess the sushi fad is now.   I don't even like the smell of fish.  Even pork, well cooked for me too.  Only thing I like medium rare is a filet of beef.  I hate when people over cook a steak.  That is one food I never order well done.

Raven, good to see ya tonight.  I actually enjoyed you jibberish the other night.   

It is still raining and tornado watch until the next hour.  Summer is trying to arrive.


----------



## MDer2FL

macraven --

I LOVE crab (I'm from MD, after all).   Love fish.   Love shrimp, scallops, clams.   I love all these prepared in many different ways.   I just like them to be COOKED through.   Is that so much to ask?!?!   (looking at many upscale places, it appears so.)

For example, would a server at Tchoup-Chop give me a snotty look if I said "I want the salmon -- but I want it well-done."   Not that I really care what the server thinks.   I don't want to "insult" the chef, but if I'm paying premium price, I want what I want, KWIM?


----------



## glocon

I must agree- I like my food cooked all the way through. Even beef. Probably this is because when I cook meat, I am never sure when it is done, so I just keep cooking, and cooking, and cooking it. My family thinks this is the way all meat should be cooked because that is what they always get at home. Poor things- they think I am a great cook... 

Well, either that or they would rather eat overcooked meat made by me than cook for themselves.  

Raw/undercooked seafood just seems slimy. I just don't get the sushi thing...


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Wow, I can't wait til I say 19 days.   Months for me, feels far away still.
> 
> I am with you.  I do not like seafood raw.  I will do fried shrimp if not fishy tasting.  I guess the sushi fad is now.   I don't even like the smell of fish.  Even pork, well cooked for me too.  Only thing I like medium rare is a filet of beef.  I hate when people over cook a steak.  That is one food I never order well done.
> 
> Raven, good to see ya tonight.  I actually enjoyed you jibberish the other night.
> 
> It is still raining and tornado watch until the next hour.  Summer is trying to arrive.



_we are down to one car for a couple of days so i might take a sleeping pill later and become all jibberish later tonight........
you might enjoy me again after 10:30 tonight


mr mac gets up at 4:45 and off to the train station before 6:00 am.
that means i get my butt out of bed by 5:30 and start drinking coffee so i can drive him to the station.
i have a lot of errands to run on tuesday, see the parental unit and need the car.
he doesn't get off the train until after 6:00 so i need to get up early.


nice thing about teaching, you don't have to get up early during summer break.


*Mder2Fl*, i like some fish but it has to be cooked and not seared.
fried shrimp is a favorite of mine and that i could eat anytime.
and fried catfish, if done right, is right up there with shrimp for my favorites!

the rest of my family, all love fish.
i have tried to cook it but i really fail at it.


growing up the only time we had fish was on fridays at the fish fry in town.
parents never cooked it.

i don't believe Tchoup Chop would say a thing if you told them to cook the salmon well done.
well done is not the correct term but you know what i mean.

tell them to bake that salmon an extra 10 minutes._


----------



## MDer2FL

Bluer -- yes, we'll be at RPR.    Was really looking forward to PB, but... ah well.    Everyone says the closeness of RPR to everything makes it their favorite.


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> I must agree- I like my food cooked all the way through. Even beef. Probably this is because when I cook meat, I am never sure when it is done, so I just keep cooking, and cooking, and cooking it. My family thinks this is the way all meat should be cooked because that is what they always get at home. Poor things- they think I am a great cook...
> 
> Well, either that or they would rather eat overcooked meat made by me than cook for themselves.
> 
> Raw/undercooked seafood just seems slimy. I just don't get the sushi thing...



_beef is just the opposite for me.
i have it medium rare when it comes to steak.

pink for hamburgers, med rare for prime rib.


i agree with youse.
sushi is a foreign word for me.

the first time it took 3 of my boys to the motherland, we stayed offsite 3 nights and onsite 4 nights.

i rented a car and when we were offsite, we went to a buffet that had fresh fish, sushi, clams, oysters, etc.

the kids were 8, 9, 10.

they filled up on sushi and clams.

they have loved it ever since.


i swear they are not my children...........
i couldn't get the sushi/clams/oysters down me......._


----------



## MDer2FL

glocon & macraven ---

Beef, I like medium... that is to say, a light/warm pink center.   If it's a bit on the rare side, I can deal with that.

Seafood, not so much.   All respect to Asian cultures aside, I just can't get into the "sushi" trend that seems to be everywhere, much less the "seared but not cooked through" trend for most other seafood.


----------



## goofyfigment

Just stopped by to do my 10 day dance


----------



## MDer2FL

Oh, by the way --- I posted this to the "sticky" food thread, but ...

Anyone been to Latin Quarter recently? Opinions? Is it somewhere we can take the kids (ages 8, 10, 11)


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> glocon & macraven ---
> 
> Beef, I like medium... that is to say, a light/warm pink center.   If it's a bit on the rare side, I can deal with that.
> 
> Seafood, not so much.   All respect to Asian cultures aside, I just can't get into the "sushi" trend that seems to be everywhere, much less the "seared but not cooked through" trend for most other seafood.


_glad this is all settled.

if we ever do a homie picnic, *glocon* and *MDer2FL* will do the fish food, shrimp, and i' ll handle the grill for the cow meat.

and everyone else will bring the baked beans, coleslaw, deviled eggs and potato salad............._ 



goofyfigment said:


> Just stopped by to do my 10 day dance



_i hope that the only water you run into on your vacation will be the pool....
showering is optional

sunshine and lollipops for your entire time at the darkside.


isn't that great you only have 9 more sleeps!

i do the countdowns by sleeps not days.

no one sleeps well the night before a fun trip.


_


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> Oh, by the way --- I posted this to the "sticky" food thread, but ...
> 
> Anyone been to Latin Quarter recently? Opinions? Is it somewhere we can take the kids (ages 8, 10, 11)



_i've been twice and twice to the one upstairs, churrasscaria

last time was last october.


i like the set up for the Latin Quarters.
i always list that place for newbies in threads.

it is lively and the music can be loud on some nights there.
well, it was around 8:00 kind of loud but wasn't an issue for me.

there was a film projected on the wall during dining and latin type music playing.

some of the food that you order will be prepared at your table side.
it was last year but i don't see that on the menu i copied further down in this post.
those that are, will be listed on the menu.
a nice touch to have that type of attention.

food not necessary spicy at all.
guess it depends on the dish you order.

from their website is this background:_

Enjoy the mouth-watering delicacies of Latin America at this award-winning cantina, churasscaria, and club. The unique décor is influenced by Aztec, Incan, and Mayan architecture, and will give you the sensation of dining under the stars near an ancient temple. 

The main Latin Quarter restaurant immerses you in the culture and style of Latin America with authentic food, drink and entertainment from all 21 Latin American nations, including nightly live music on the patio outside. 

Upstairs youll find the new Churrascaria. 



On Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights the crowds hit the dance floor as Latin Quarter transforms into Orlandos most popular Latin nightclub. 

A guitarist plays Spanish guitar live every evening outdoors on the Latin Quarter patio. 

On Thursday through Saturday nights inside the club a DJ plays the best in Latin and Reggaeton dance music from 10pm - close, so you can salsa and merengue the night away.

_also from the wbsite generally about the food:_
Enjoy appetizers, seafood, meats, salads and desserts influenced by the cuisines of Central and South America, Mexico and the Caribbean. Sample such menu items as Empanadas, Guacamole made tableside, Chilean Salmon Ensalada, Churrasco Skirt Steak, Marinated Roasted Pork Loin, Caribbean Crusted Mahi Mahi, Paella, Fajitas, and desserts including Cheese Flan, Mango Cheesecake and Tres Leches. 

_i enjoyed the skirt steak and the pork loin.
both had sides and the meat was thoroughly cooked.
meals varied in price.
$10 and up if i remember correctly for adult entrees.
don't know about the kid choices or meals.


here is the online menu:

https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/menu_latinquarter_tcm13-23332.pdf


_


----------



## macraven

_i have seen families there at Latin Quarters.
also see children eat there.


it's a lively, upbeat place, very colorful and everyone fits in there.

you'll see couples later in the evening dressed up and people dressed in park attire.

everyone fits in.


later in the evening is when you can see more dressed up peeps on the weekends.

you could order one entree and have it split between the kids if they are not big eaters.
you can have peppers not put on foods.

like i said before, don't know of a child menu.

mainly because i ate like a pig.......



if you go to www.citywalk.com, you can make a ressie on that website._


----------



## macraven

its midnight amd o s[emt a ;pmg to,e
anserng a qaustio 


nevermnd.
my gibbish is sowing hthru.

o
, i'm ot for the night now ohomies

i'll rsad what i wrote toomoorreow


yes, i took my pilln hour ago\


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> its midnight amd o s[emt a ;pmg to,e
> anserng a qaustio
> 
> nevermnd.
> My gibbish is sowing hthru.
> 
> O
> , i'm ot for the night now ohomies
> 
> i'll rsad what i wrote toomoorreow
> 
> yes, i took my pilln hour ago\



lol!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> i have it medium rare when it comes to steak.
> 
> ]_


_

Steak.....for me too......has to be medium rare or rare in certain places.

I had the best steak ever at Ruth`s Chris Steakhouse couple of years ago closely followed by Charley`s and Longhorn.....yum!!! They know how to cook a steak just the way I like it. Only ever had to send a steak back once in all our visits........it was cooked medium well, so no problem to change it and got discount on final bill as well. That was in Bahama Breeze.

DH likes his medium and DS is not a steak fan at all 

 But I love Sushi......except tuna.......tuna always makes me think of cat food 

Love the sushi options we have when we are in the States, Orchids lounge is very nice for sitting with a cocktail and just ordering a plate of something to nibble on.



macraven said:



			its midnight amd o s[emt a ;pmg to,e
anserng a qaustio 


nevermnd.
my gibbish is sowing hthru.

o
, i'm ot for the night now ohomies

i'll rsad what i wrote toomoorreow


yes, i took my pilln hour ago\
		
Click to expand...


Least the censor hasn`t kicked in .......don`t want you getting banned for accidental obscenities 


Got loads of washing out today, but starting to dull down a bit down. As long as I get most of it dry I`ll be happy.

Got crab for dinner tonight ironically enough with Langoustines and salad.....chicken for DS......he is not a seafood fan unless it`s just plain white fish fillets or salmon.

Hope everyone`s doing good _


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Only 4 more days until our 13 hour drive to the dark side and excited and nervous cause it will be the first time driving that far lol


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> lol!



_but i was able to get up an hour ago and take mr mac to the train station.


he didn't talk much.
i think he feared for his life............


driving without at least one cup of coffee can be a scary event.

for the passenger......._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> _Only 4 more days until our 13 hour drive to the dark side and excited and nervous cause it will be the first time driving that far lol_


_

if you drink lots of coffee before you start driving, it can be nerve racking.


or it will help not to drink any coffee before you leave and youse won't even remember driving that first 200 miles.....



anyhoot, hooray for St L on the 3 night sleep darkside countdown!!_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Steak.....for me too......has to be medium rare or rare in certain places.
> 
> I had the best steak ever at Ruth`s Chris Steakhouse couple of years ago closely followed by Charley`s and Longhorn.....yum!!! They know how to cook a steak just the way I like it. Only ever had to send a steak back once in all our visits........it was cooked medium well, so no problem to change it and got discount on final bill as well. That was in Bahama Breeze.
> 
> DH likes his medium and DS is not a steak fan at all
> 
> But I love Sushi......except tuna.......tuna always makes me think of cat food
> 
> Love the sushi options we have when we are in the States, Orchids lounge is very nice for sitting with a cocktail and just ordering a plate of something to nibble on.
> 
> 
> 
> Least the censor hasn`t kicked in .......don`t want you getting banned for accidental obscenities
> 
> 
> Got loads of washing out today, but starting to dull down a bit down. As long as I get most of it dry I`ll be happy.
> 
> Got crab for dinner tonight ironically enough with Langoustines and salad.....chicken for DS......he is not a seafood fan unless it`s just plain white fish fillets or salmon.
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing good



_i'm doing fine now that i put my reading glasses on and can read the posts.........


when you hit the states, all 3 of you can order steaks, prime rib, salmon, fish, grilled cheese and everyone will be happy.

the happiest person will be Carole as she won't have to grocery shop, cook the food or clean up the kitchen then.

now that is what i call a vacation!_


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Only 4 more days until our 13 hour drive to the dark side and excited and nervous cause it will be the first time driving that far lol



Wow, time flies. I hope your stay goes by slow though. 



macraven said:


> but i was able to get up an hour ago and take mr mac to the train station.
> 
> he didn't talk much.
> i think he feared for his life............
> 
> driving without at least one cup of coffee can be a scary event.
> 
> for the passenger.......




That's just too funny.


----------



## Lynne G

All this talk of food and vacation.  Now I am hungry and ready to go.   Safe travels to those vacationing this month.  Clear and not to hot is wished for you all.

The sun has arrived. Well, until that pop up thunderstorm comes.  Took my umbrella, as it would be my luck to be out and forget it and then it pours when I am ready to leave.  

Raven, hope you have at least 1 cup of coffee by now.  I am on my 
2nd.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> All this talk of food and vacation.  Now I am hungry and ready to go.   Safe travels to those vacationing this month.  Clear and not to hot is wished for you all.
> 
> The sun has arrived. Well, until that pop up thunderstorm comes.  Took my umbrella, as it would be my luck to be out and forget it and then it pours when I am ready to leave.
> 
> Raven, hope you have at least 1 cup of coffee by now.  I am on my
> 2nd.



Yep I hear you. I just got back from Dunkin Donuts with my coffee and everything bagel.


----------



## Bluer101

Speaking if food. How many when going to US start planing of all the places to eat?  SW and I were laughing last night by us talking about all the restaurants we want to hit at the end if the month. We do this in all trips like this is the center of the trip. Lol. I think it's just a bonus and not having to cook.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Speaking if food. How many when going to US start planing of all the places to eat?  SW and I were laughing last night by us talking about all the restaurants we want to hit at the end if the month. We do this in all trips like this is the center of the trip. Lol. I think it's just a bonus and not having to cook.



_i mentally plan ahead of where i will eat..........
there are places i will not miss no matter what.


i don't have any set days in mind as i hit them once i am in a park.


boulangerie, louie's, confisco grille, blondies, finnegans, are park places i hit yearly with no miss. (think i am missing one more)

i never miss those above places.

last year the gyro wasn't hitting it's mark with me so i am taking off Fire Eaters Grill this year.


i am thrilled i don't have to shop, prepare, cook, clean up afterwards while on vacation.
just order food, eat and enjoy!

_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Bluer101 said:


> Speaking if food. How many when going to US start planing of all the places to eat?  SW and I were laughing last night by us talking about all the restaurants we want to hit at the end if the month. We do this in all trips like this is the center of the trip. Lol. I think it's just a bonus and not having to cook.



It's more than just US...

For instance, I'm only going to HHN this year, but we definitely have planned eating at Bubba Gump's. 

But we also plan on going to other places. I like hitting up a Waffle House if I can, and for the past two years we've planned Cracker Barrel dinners beforehand, but I had to put my foot down this year. I can't afford going in there, because I spend half my budgeted money on their merchandise. 

As for sushi... I love it. I'm a huge fan of salmon in any form except canned, so I usually ordered loads of salmon sashimi (just raw pieces of salmon). I'm not much of a fan of other raw fishes, but salmon is a must. The sushi I order is usually crabmeat (which is typically made from fake crabmeat, therefore already cooked), shrimp tempura (deep fried shrimp, in essence), avocado, and roe. 

I like my steak medium rare.

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, funny, part of vacation planning is where are we going to eat.  Sometimes it goes like I planned, sometimes not.

We've never eaten at Mythos, so that will be one we hit next time at IOA.  

One thing I like about vacation is very little left overs and no cooking/making food.  I am on vacation too!

Since I have a tween and teen, our vacations now center around rides and food.  My kids are good eaters and enjoy lots of different food.  Got DS to eat boar on the Fantasy, and he still talks about how good it was.  Foodies we are not, but good food yes.  

And Bluer, I'd take a sesame bagel.  Like the water bagels more than the egg.  I was spoiled as a kid, DM always got Sunday bagels from a deli that earlier that morning drove to NYC and had brought bagels back to sell still warm.  Sadly, that deli is long gone.  Which is why Too Jay's is also on my list to go to.  Was on our list last time, but never got there.  DD will never turn down a kosher dill pickle.


----------



## MDer2FL

Macraven, wow, thx for all the Latin Quarter info!  I think that will def be a place we try when we're there.


----------



## Metro West

Yes...speaking of food...

I don't know how many of you have Logan's Roadhouses around you but they are running a special right now. You get two full lunch sized meals for $13.99 ($2.00 more for the steak) and it's pretty filling. You also get their delicious bread as well. I stopped on my way home from work this afternoon and got the steak (for tomorrow's dinner) and the Santa Fe Tilapia which I had tonight. It was very good and you can't beat the price with a stick.

Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> Macraven, wow, thx for all the Latin Quarter info!  I think that will def be a place we try when we're there.


_glad i could share my experiences there.

do let me know your opinion of the place if you hit it.


the one place that was removed from citywalk was the restaurant Motown.
i loved that joint!_



Metro West said:


> Yes...speaking of food...
> 
> I don't know how many of you have Logan's Roadhouses around you but they are running a special right now. You get two full lunch sized meals for $13.99 ($2.00 more for the steak) and it's pretty filling. You also get their delicious bread as well. I stopped on my way home from work this afternoon and got the steak (for tomorrow's dinner) and the Santa Fe Tilapia which I had tonight. It was very good and you can't beat the price with a stick.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it.



_how close is that place to the darkside?
_


----------



## pcstang

Bubbalous was fantastic! Thanks Mac!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Bubbalous was fantastic! Thanks Mac!



_i loved that place!




now you are the newest homie to grace us with your presence....


  to *pcstang*




a homie that loves good chow!!

_


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _how close is that place to the darkside?_


 The restaurant I went to last night is about 7.5 miles from Universal...about half way to my house. But there is a closer location which is on the corner of Sand Lake Road and John Young Parkway...about 5.5 miles and right down the street from my work place.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all 

All this talk of food 

We have places we must visit every year.....never plan anything just wing it. We are very sad and study the menu`s of these places during the winter months to keep us going till next time. Yes. Sad.

Must do`s are Longhorn Steakhouse, Charley`s Steakhouse, Joe`s Crab Shack, Bubbalous, PF Chang`s, Margaritaville, Confisco Grill, Bonefish, food court at Millenia Mall for Bourbon Chicken, Cheesecake Factory, Firehouse Sub, Louie`s in US, Thunder Falls, Teak Neighborhood Grill and Kobe.

Plus Bula Bar, Jake`s Bar and Orchids Lounge in RPR.

We fit them all in and more usually   Some we may miss and replace with somewhere else. Then I wonder why I put on around 8lb every trip  

We tried Logans one year Metro.....I didn`t get past the front door when I saw all the peanut shells on the floor   I don`t get mess!!

I`m hungry now


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

schumigirl said:


> Evening all
> 
> Must do`s are Longhorn Steakhouse, Charley`s Steakhouse, Joe`s Crab Shack, Bubbalous, PF Chang`s, Margaritaville, Confisco Grill, Bonefish, *food court at Millenia Mall for Bourbon Chicken*, Cheesecake Factory, Firehouse Sub, Louie`s in US, Thunder Falls, Teak Neighborhood Grill and Kobe.



They got rid of my favorite bourbon chicken place at Millenia  It was the 2nd one from CPK (the other one is still there). 

I would go there so much the employees recognized me and never offered me samples haha! One woman even asked me if I worked at the mall (I don't!).


----------



## schumigirl

BrinkofSunshine said:


> They got rid of my favorite bourbon chicken place at Millenia  It was the 2nd one from CPK (the other one is still there).
> 
> I would go there so much the employees recognized me and never offered me samples haha! One woman even asked me if I worked at the mall (I don't!).



lol.........we love the samples too!!!! DS was mortified first time we wandered around......we loved it!! Wonder if we were sampling at the same time 

We got MM about 5 times usually every trip and hope they don`t get to recognise us too...........although the guy from Firehouse Sub in MM remembered us 2 years ago from our previous trip. Nice.

Can`t remember which place we liked best there. Can`t remember a favorite one if I`m honest.......bourbon chicken.....all good


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We tried Logans one year Metro.....I didn`t get past the front door when I saw all the peanut shells on the floor   I don`t get mess!!


 That's their novelty and trademark. You come in...make a mess...have a nice dinner and leave. Let them clean up...that's what its all about.


----------



## goNDmay9

So I have taken a hi8us from Orlando and subsequently the boards for a few years.  Lots of destination weddings / all inclusives, cruises etc.  Got married, started a family.  So now with a DD19mths and another on the way - we are back on the Orlando scene.  

It is nice to see that a ton of things are the same over here on the darkside!!! But I also love seeing the new things and new terminology.  For one - it cracks me up when people refer to IOA as the Harry Potter Park - HA!!!  I LOVE IT!!!  

Anyway - just random thoughts from a old homie!  xoxoxo


----------



## macraven

_ back home, homie *goNDmay9*


interesting that you have multiplied since last around the darkside.
do you have a trip lined up for the near future?
the new additions to the parks are great.
the studios still excites me everytime i go there.


i call it parry hotter.
i leave off the "park" portion.


that's another Mac 101


don't be a stranger, come back soon! 


_


----------



## macraven

_our weather is getting nasty.

lots of storms, wind and lightening.
yuck..


i'll be on the dis until the power goes out.
hope it doesn't fry my mac._


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> _ back home, homie *goNDmay9*
> 
> 
> interesting that you have multiplied since last around the darkside.
> do you have a trip lined up for the near future?
> the new additions to the parks are great.
> the studios still excites me everytime i go there.
> 
> 
> i call it parry hotter.
> i leave off the "park" portion.
> 
> 
> that's another Mac 101
> 
> 
> don't be a stranger, come back soon!
> 
> 
> _



My whole family has multiplied! Went from 6 to 14 - soon to be 15.  

I cannot WAIT to intro DH and DD to the darkside. He has heard all the family stories.  We ALMOST came down last minute for memorial day.  Saw a last minute opening (must have been a cancellation) at RPR and almost grabbed it - but it was rack rate  and we needed 2 rooms - so we went to the beach instead.  

We will be back soon.  I am so excited at all the changes.  Major major kudos to Universal.  I am due in 8 weeks, but  I see a fall trip in our future...



macraven said:


> _our weather is getting nasty.
> 
> lots of storms, wind and lightening.
> yuck..
> 
> 
> i'll be on the dis until the power goes out.
> hope it doesn't fry my mac._



Be safe! No mac frying.


----------



## macraven

_due in 8 weeks..............that will be august.


we have quite a few homies with august birthdays.
*keisha*, *metro*, myself.........
i know there are others.





we should have a lottery on which date baby will be here.

then the baby could be named after one of the august homies.  


our names are generic so either gender won't be an issue for baby.......


so far the rain has been okay.
haven't had to get our kayak or canoe off the hooks.


lightning has calmed down for a bit so i'm back to dising._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _due in 8 weeks..............that will be august.
> 
> 
> we have quite a few homies with august birthdays.
> *keisha*, *metro*, myself.........
> i know there are others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should have a lottery on which date baby will be here.
> 
> then the baby could be named after one of the august homies.
> 
> 
> our names are generic so either gender won't be an issue for baby.......
> 
> 
> so far the rain has been okay.
> haven't had to get our kayak or canoe off the hooks.
> 
> 
> lightning has calmed down for a bit so i'm back to dising._



Raven,
We are going to enjoy the storm line tomorrow.  Hope you and I do not loose power.  Last year, no power for 2 days and poor parental unit lost it for 2 weeks. Same line of storms that was really bad last year.  

I am an August baby and so is DD.  she was born on one of her cousin's bday.  We have many August bdays in our family.  Many happy Valentine's Day parents'  results.

Almost time to chill.  Good evening to all.


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm an August baby too!


----------



## macraven

_August babies:


Keishashadow
Lynne G
Metro West
Goofyfigment
Macraven


we're growing........._


----------



## schumigirl

LOL......Metro I had heard about shells on the floor before we went, but it was just too messy for me.....I would have to have brushed them all up......don`t think that would have went down too well with folks!!!! Have heard the food is really good though....hope you enjoyed your meals 


I`m a September baby......late as usual!!! I was supposed to be due 30th Aug but.....well I must have been cosy. DS was the same he was 2 weeks over his due date.

DH is August though, DS is January.


Hope all of you with weather issues are ok and not left with no power!!!

Our warm sunshine is going now......9 days worth in a row so we can`t complain. Rain on the way  It`s grey and breezy this morning, not too cold though.

Off to get the paint this morning for decorating our DS `s room next week.......he has so much stuff to move around!! Not looking forward to it even though I do like painting.

Nearly the weekend 

When Is Janet back? Think I missed her leaving?


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. Hope everyone is ok with a big line of storms. 

We are busy setting up DS's b day party on this Saturday, its a lot of work.


----------



## goofyfigment

Storms are moving in here, only time I've ever been happy to say at least I'm working from 8am to 9pm lol


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> LOL......Metro I had heard about shells on the floor before we went, but it was just too messy for me.....I would have to have brushed them all up......don`t think that would have went down too well with folks!!!! Have heard the food is really good though....hope you enjoyed your meals


 If we ever decide to go one night, I'll have to blindfold you so you can't see the mess.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Looks like DW got her way cause just book 1 day at four point Sheraton studio city for Saturday which means getting a really early start on that 13 hour drive lol
By the way I am a August baby too lol


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> If we ever decide to go one night, I'll have to blindfold you so you can't see the mess.



LOL.......You would need to carry me over the shells too  Maybe not 



ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Looks like DW got her way cause just book 1 day at four point Sheraton studio city for Saturday which means getting a really early start on that 13 hour drive lol
> By the way I am a August baby too lol



Yay.......extra day for you and the Mrs  Is DS staying at home then?


We`ve had thunderstorms today.......not very bad, but it was so dark. Looking out to sea was very eerie.

Nice now though and still warmish.

Long night ahead.......on my own and nothing to do. Called 2 friends who are close by and they are both busy........ so...rubbish tv and internet for me I think. 

DH is off for the next 10 days so won`t be bored then as we have a few household jobs to be getting on with.

Don`t like being bored though......


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> LOL.......You would need to carry me over the shells too  Maybe not
> 
> Yay.......extra day for you and the Mrs  Is DS staying at home then?
> 
> We`ve had thunderstorms today.......not very bad, but it was so dark. Looking out to sea was very eerie.
> 
> Nice now though and still warmish.
> 
> Long night ahead.......on my own and nothing to do. Called 2 friends who are close by and they are both busy........ so...rubbish tv and internet for me I think.
> 
> DH is off for the next 10 days so won`t be bored then as we have a few household jobs to be getting on with.
> 
> Don`t like being bored though......



Thinking he is not going but when asked he still says he doesn't know but if he does he wants to stay with some friends close to Orlando and I told DW if that is the case they can pick him up at our hotel in Orlando cause I am driving straight thru and not stopping lol


----------



## Bluer101

Anyone else watching all the Back to the Futures on Stars HD comedy?


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all! Sorry I've been MIA recently. Just busy working, going to NYC for a weekend (and seeing a lot of celebrities). Unfortunately plans with the cruise fell through cause my friend Adam that was going with me ended up giving his car to his daughter and getting a new one so he now has two car payments and didn't want to take a week off work (he switched jobs after we booked so I don't know if he has vacay time yet or what). But, on the brightside, we're now going to do a long weekend trip. We were thinking Disney first, but I really wanna do Universal, since it will be easier to do over a weekend. Plus, Halloween Horror Nights!! (which will be really weird doing without Mac ) Now I just have to wait for the cruise refund and I can start booking stuff!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Hey all! Sorry I've been MIA recently. Just busy working, going to NYC for a weekend (and seeing a lot of celebrities). Unfortunately plans with the cruise fell through cause my friend Adam that was going with me ended up giving his car to his daughter and getting a new one so he now has two car payments and didn't want to take a week off work (he switched jobs after we booked so I don't know if he has vacay time yet or what). But, on the brightside, we're now going to do a long weekend trip. We were thinking Disney first, but I really wanna do Universal, since it will be easier to do over a weekend. Plus, Halloween Horror Nights!! (which will be really weird doing without Mac ) Now I just have to wait for the cruise refund and I can start booking stuff!




Hey......nice to see you back again 

Bet you can`t wait to start planning!!!! Gotta go for HHN`s 

Regarding celebrities.....I was in New York in April for a week, and we met Tom Hanks (very friendly) even though I kinda bumped into him, Alex Baldwin(not so friendly) Matthew Broderick...meh.....and I think we saw David Duchovny in a restaurant. My niece saw Bethenny from Real Housewives, in Tribeca.....I had nipped in to use the bathroom and missed her. Apparently we missed Robert de Niro and Meryl Streep by minutes, again in Tribeca. We arrived late to meet relatives  Well there`s always next time  

There`s a few people we haven`t seen on here for ages.....Dark Marauder, Tammy, Minniejack, Coach81, Nashville Trio......weren`t they planning to move to Florida? Tink20 and a whole load more. Miss Mr MadHattered`s posts and Donald Duck too.

Well, hope they`re all ok.

Sunshine is back again today.....DH is now on his days off for this month so bbq tonight if it stays sunny and warm  Just us though tonight.

Supposed to be going to a wine tasting thing tomorrow with my friend........not keen as we just stocked up on wine. They always say you don`t need to buy anything, but I always feel as if I have to. So if I can get out of it I will 

Hope everyone's good and has a nice weekend


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Somebody called in sick today, and I get to replace them this morning. 
Blurg.

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?


----------



## goofyfigment

I need to start packing. We leave next Saturday and all next week I'm working 13 hour days 8am to 9pm so I know I'm not gonna want to do it after work. I'm really earning this vacation


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Getting ready to load up the car and do a few things like getting oil changed in car and come home and try to get some rest to leave at 2am


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Getting ready to load up the car and do a few things like getting oil changed in car and come home and try to get some rest to leave at 2am



Drive safe. I heard express for transformers is blacked out on the sign. Maybe it's there until after the grand opening.


----------



## macraven

_ky/St. L......

have a wonderful vacation at the darkside..!!!



i'll be back later tomorrow to ketchup here.

left the house after 1:00 this afternoon to go to chicago.



Mr Mac took off work early as we were doing the Chicago Civil War Round Table meeting at 6:30.
did a boat tour on the chgo river prior to that.
did meter street parking.


then got our car and went to the hotel for our meeting.

for a 2.5 hour parking fee at the Holiday Inn in chgo, the parking fee was *$34.00*


that is where our meeting was held.


i read about peeps complaining paying $18 to stay onsite at the darkside for the hotel parking fee.

glad they don't charge by the hour like the hotels in chicago do.

but the guests that stay at that hotel do get a cheap rate.
it is $42 plus tax and chgo tax for each night they stay there for parking at the hotel._


----------



## Bluer101

Been preparing for DS B Day party today. Everything is now done and waiting for people to arrive. Pool Party!!!

Then getting Pizza Hut since this is the last day for the $5.55 large one topping cant go wrong for the price.


----------



## MDer2FL

Spent all day a DH's company picnic.  Swimming, moonbounces, hayrides, mini-golf, horseshoes -- plus steamed crabs, burgers & dogs, and an ice cream sundae bar.   The weather was phenomonal and we had a great time.  Right now the kids are all vegging out with a movie and I'm having a nice chilly glass of pinot grigio, DH is snoring on the couch, LOL.    T-minus two weeks til Florida,     Yeah for summer vacation!


----------



## bubba's mom

Bluer101 said:


> Then getting Pizza Hut since this is the last day for the $5.55 large one topping cant go wrong for the price.



Waiting on MY order now...just ordered for dinner!


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

MDer2FL said:


> Spent all day a DH's company picnic.  Swimming, moonbounces, hayrides, mini-golf, horseshoes -- plus steamed crabs, burgers & dogs, and an ice cream sundae bar.   The weather was phenomonal and we had a great time.  Right now the kids are all vegging out with a movie and I'm having a nice chilly glass of pinot grigio, DH is snoring on the couch, LOL.    T-minus two weeks til Florida,     Yeah for summer vacation!



That sounds like so much fun! Very jealous. I've been cooped up inside all day because it's been non-stop rain!


----------



## Metro West

BrinkofSunshine said:


> I've been cooped up inside all day because it's been non-stop rain!


 I know what you mean. It poured at the house this morning right after I got up and then again around 5:30PM for about 1.5 hours. Constant downpour...roads were flooded...gutters trying desperately trying to keep the water at bay...to no avail. Between the morning and evening storms it was bright and sunny and HOT!


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> I know what you mean. It poured at the house this morning right after I got up and then again around 5:30PM for about 1.5 hours. Constant downpour...roads were flooded...gutters trying desperately trying to keep the water at bay...to no avail. Between the morning and evening storms it was bright and sunny and HOT!



It's been hot and sunny all day down here.  we had a great party for DS. Lots of pool time, friends, and family. Plus we had enough pizza to sink a ship.


----------



## ky07

Good evening homies

We made it earlier today safe and sound at four points Sheraton and after checking in went and had a late lunch and me and DW thought we take a nap after a long 13 hour drive and slept the day away cause I just woke up lol


----------



## MDer2FL

ky07 ---

Sounds like a great start!!


----------



## MDer2FL

Bluer101 ---

sounds like a fun party!   We can never really have "too" much pizza!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hey all! Sorry I've been MIA recently. Just busy working, going to NYC for a weekend (and seeing a lot of celebrities). Unfortunately plans with the cruise fell through cause my friend Adam that was going with me ended up giving his car to his daughter and getting a new one so he now has two car payments and didn't want to take a week off work (he switched jobs after we booked so I don't know if he has vacay time yet or what). But, on the brightside, we're now going to do a long weekend trip. We were thinking Disney first, but I really wanna do Universal, since it will be easier to do over a weekend. Plus, Halloween Horror Nights!! (which will be really weird doing without Mac ) Now I just have to wait for the cruise refund and I can start booking stuff!



_i love it when homies that ran away from home here come back.

you know i'm a teaser andy/robbie.....
we wuvs you.

i can remember when youse did hhn with us.
you loved it and we all loved you being 'entertained' by the SA

hope you get to do a repeat real soon or at least get back to the motherland.


btw, love the new look with the beard_



schumigirl said:


> Hey......nice to see you back again
> 
> Bet you can`t wait to start planning!!!! Gotta go for HHN`s
> 
> Regarding celebrities.....I was in New York in April for a week, and we met Tom Hanks (very friendly) even though I kinda bumped into him, Alex Baldwin(not so friendly) Matthew Broderick...meh.....and I think we saw David Duchovny in a restaurant. My niece saw Bethenny from Real Housewives, in Tribeca.....I had nipped in to use the bathroom and missed her. Apparently we missed Robert de Niro and Meryl Streep by minutes, again in Tribeca. We arrived late to meet relatives  Well there`s always next time
> 
> There`s a few people we haven`t seen on here for ages.....Dark Marauder, Tammy, Minniejack, Coach81, Nashville Trio......weren`t they planning to move to Florida? Tink20 and a whole load more. Miss Mr MadHattered`s posts and Donald Duck too.
> 
> Well, hope they`re all ok.
> 
> Sunshine is back again today.....DH is now on his days off for this month so bbq tonight if it stays sunny and warm  Just us though tonight.
> 
> Supposed to be going to a wine tasting thing tomorrow with my friend........not keen as we just stocked up on wine. They always say you don`t need to buy anything, but I always feel as if I have to. So if I can get out of it I will
> 
> Hope everyone's good and has a nice weekend



_since we have not heard back from you, thinking it was the wine that did you in.  
how many more days for you schumi before you come back?_



Kogo Shuko said:


> Somebody called in sick today, and I get to replace them this morning.
> Blurg.
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend?



_i think you should call in sick and someone will have to replace youse that day.......

but if you are getting paid for the extra day, that's more money for your next vacation..

my weekends are like my weekdays._




goofyfigment said:


> I need to start packing. We leave next Saturday and all next week I'm working 13 hour days 8am to 9pm so I know I'm not gonna want to do it after work. I'm really earning this vacation



_sleep is highly over rated.
you'll be so busy at work until you leave, i don't know how you are going to be able to pack .....
but, i usually pack the night prior to a trip and take extra cash with me.
if i didn't pack something, i buy it there.

wow, 7 more sleeps for youse!_



Bluer101 said:


> Been preparing for DS B Day party today. Everything is now done and waiting for people to arrive. Pool Party!!!
> 
> Then getting Pizza Hut since this is the last day for the $5.55 large one topping cant go wrong for the price.



_what a fun birthday for the boy!
pool and pizza !!

i love a good pizza sale too._



MDer2FL said:


> Spent all day a DH's company picnic.  Swimming, moonbounces, hayrides, mini-golf, horseshoes -- plus steamed crabs, burgers & dogs, and an ice cream sundae bar.   The weather was phenomonal and we had a great time.  Right now the kids are all vegging out with a movie and I'm having a nice chilly glass of pinot grigio, DH is snoring on the couch, LOL.    T-minus two weeks til Florida,     Yeah for summer vacation!



_i'm in the wrong part of the states.
i should be living in your neighborhood and crashing your company parties.
i'm eyeing the moonbounce.........

another homie going back to the darkside........
yay !!_



bubba's mom said:


> Waiting on MY order now...just ordered for dinner!



_hope saved me a crust or two.
pizza that is!_



BrinkofSunshine said:


> That sounds like so much fun! Very jealous. I've been cooped up inside all day because it's been non-stop rain!



_but it's at least over 70 degrees where you are.
i have been reading about all the rain, lots of rain, that has hit your area.
heavy rain is a bummer when you are outside.

but being cooped up inside all day isn't much better.
drier for youse but still it suxs._




Metro West said:


> I know what you mean. It poured at the house this morning right after I got up and then again around 5:30PM for about 1.5 hours. Constant downpour...roads were flooded...gutters trying desperately trying to keep the water at bay...to no avail. Between the morning and evening storms it was bright and sunny and HOT!



_it's no fun trying to drive in those downpours.
i know florida gets rain in the summer but this heavy rain is horrible especially when you have to drive in it._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good evening homies
> 
> We made it earlier today safe and sound at four points Sheraton and after checking in went and had a late lunch and me and DW thought we take a nap after a long 13 hour drive and slept the day away cause I just woke up lol



_i'm so glad you checked in St Lawrence !!
you're safe and sound an now resting.

hope the drive went smooth for you and wifey.

now you have a lot of fun ahead of youse._


----------



## macraven

_it's now going on 1:00 am sunday morning.

needless to say, this is the first chance i have had to get back to the computer.

i need more time to get things done .....



my mom isn't doing very well all day saturday so my time was spent on her needs.

i started the laundry at my place at 10 and now finished with it.

started the dishwasher at 12:30 pm and it's about done.


here i am to play and youse all are catching zzzzzzz's ......

i'll try again later.


hope youse all have a great weekend on what is left of it.


i decided to order pizza for sunday dinner.
i'm hungry for it after reading about everyone's dinner.



to all the daddies out there, have a fun father's day._


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers. 


Lawrence, glad you and DW made it safe. Now go to RPR and enjoy yourselves .


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> it's now going on 1:00 am sunday morning.
> 
> needless to say, this is the first chance i have had to get back to the computer.
> 
> i need more time to get things done .....
> 
> my mom isn't doing very well all day saturday so my time was spent on her needs.
> 
> i started the laundry at my place at 10 and now finished with it.
> 
> started the dishwasher at 12:30 pm and it's about done.
> 
> here i am to play and youse all are catching zzzzzzz's ......
> 
> i'll try again later.
> 
> hope youse all have a great weekend on what is left of it.
> 
> i decided to order pizza for sunday dinner.
> i'm hungry for it after reading about everyone's dinner.
> 
> to all the daddies out there, have a fun father's day.



Boy your are up late. Your right we were catching ZZZZZZ's. 

We have left over pizza for dinner tonight if you want to join. Also the pool is open all day.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _it's now going on 1:00 am sunday morning.
> 
> needless to say, this is the first chance i have had to get back to the computer.
> 
> i need more time to get things done .....
> 
> 
> 
> my mom isn't doing very well all day saturday so my time was spent on her needs.
> 
> i started the laundry at my place at 10 and now finished with it.
> 
> started the dishwasher at 12:30 pm and it's about done.
> 
> 
> here i am to play and youse all are catching zzzzzzz's ......
> 
> i'll try again later.
> 
> 
> hope youse all have a great weekend on what is left of it.
> 
> 
> i decided to order pizza for sunday dinner.
> i'm hungry for it after reading about everyone's dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> to all the daddies out there, have a fun father's day._





Nice Father's Day here.  Took DM out since she needs the company and DH is a good sport.

Raven, hope your DM is better.  Sending prayers.

DS said next year have to do USO.  Yes we do!   Hope to find AP rates at the end of the summer.  


Time to relax and get ready for Monday.  Two more days of school for the kids.


----------



## RAPstar

Almost bed time. Keeping my fingers crossed that we get our refund this week so we can rebook. The only downside is since we paid portions of the cruise on our individual cards, we may have to wait till the weekend so that we can exchange actual monies to book. 

Also, my birthday is Wednesday so next weekend me and my best girl Denise are going to Texas de Brazil and then to see Monsters University (maybe, I'm still not too keen on it so if I see something better we'll switch).


----------



## macraven

_andy, hope  your refund comes through!





good morning homies!

_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Holy, who told everyone at work that today needs to be a busy day?!?!


----------



## Bluer101

Kogo Shuko said:


> Holy, who told everyone at work that today needs to be a busy day?!?!



I'm slow but its my choice. It's way to hot out down here. Just waiting till vacation next weekend.


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> Holy, who told everyone at work that today needs to be a busy day?!?!



_they didn't get the memo???_


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> _August babies:
> 
> 
> Keishashadow
> Lynne G
> Metro West
> Goofyfigment
> Macraven
> 
> 
> we're growing........._



_adding on with:

Brab
Ky07_


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> But, on the brightside, we're now going to do a long weekend trip. We were thinking Disney first, but I really wanna do Universal, since it will be easier to do over a weekend. Plus, Halloween Horror Nights!! (which will be really weird doing without Mac )




_Robbie/aka Andy, that was a fun night doing HHN a few years back.
you were a hoot!!!


a real zombie magnet for the night.  


hope you get to hit hhn again this year.


you know you wanna.........
_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _Robbie/aka Andy, that was a fun night doing HHN a few years back.
> you were a hoot!!!
> 
> 
> a real zombie magnet for the night.
> 
> 
> hope you get to hit hhn again this year.
> 
> 
> you know you wanna.........
> _



I convinced Adam to go, so now we just have to get refunds, book flights/hotel and wait for the HHN tix to go on sale. The rumors running around this year sound very interesting!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _they didn't get the memo???_



Obviously not. 
Looks like it'll be the same again today.


----------



## glocon

Kogo Shuko said:


> Holy, who told everyone at work that today needs to be a busy day?!?!



Got to agree. Yesterday was the craziest day I ever had at work, and I've been a nurse for 25 years! Just gonna veg today.


----------



## macraven

_veg on the darkside..........



morning homies!_


----------



## Bluer101

Good day everyone. Just got back to my shop from cleaning the pool area and patio in the heat. I'm worn out and eating lunch. Oh, 11 more days till vacation.


----------



## macraven

_what heat?

it's 60 degrees now..................
for me that is._


----------



## Lynne G

Hello all! 

Raining with thunder here.  Oh well.   Bluer, I'd like some of that heat right now.

Kids are done school today.  Full last day.  They are really happy.  Now, nothing to do until camp starts.  DS is now old enough to earn his first offical paycheck and I don't have to pay for him to work at camp anymore.  Happy parental unit.  

Patiently waiting until our late summer vacation. Seems too far away to think.  Unlike WDW, DL doesn't do reservations and schedules until about 2 months out.  Kills me to not know schedules far out.

Time for more


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> what heat?
> 
> it's 60 degrees now..................
> for me that is.



Heat index is above 100.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Weather is mild up here today. But it's finally looking sunny out. 
We've had so much rain, I'm hoping the sun will stay. 
I'm supposed to go out to a riding school on Saturday to take pictures of the students showing off their Western skills. I've never ridden Western nor taken any photos, so it'll be a somewhat new exeperience....... if the weather would just stay nice!!

Ribfest starts tomorrow!! I am looking forward to those delicious, fall-off-the-bone ribs!! YUM! (I apologize t any vegetarians)


----------



## glocon

Mostly sunny, partly cloudy, about 85. Getting ready to go watch my son play in a double header. Too bad his team pretty much stinks this summer. They lost 4/4 last weekend : (

Hope today is better....


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies 

Sitting in lobby of RPR while the room is being cleaned and having a great time and rode the new transformers ride yesterday and loved it and went back to ride it today and it broke down while we were in line lol


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Sitting in lobby of RPR while the room is being cleaned and having a great time and rode the new transformers ride yesterday and loved it and went back to ride it today and it broke down while we were in line lol



_that suxs it broke down while you were in line but you did get to ride it prior so that's a good thing!


isn't that lobby awesome!!
i zone out when i relax and sit there._


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Ribfest starts tomorrow!! I am looking forward to those delicious, fall-off-the-bone ribs!! YUM! (I apologize t any vegetarians)



I love the sound of a ribfest ............love ribs in the States 



ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> Sitting in lobby of RPR while the room is being cleaned and having a great time and rode the new transformers ride yesterday and loved it and went back to ride it today and it broke down while we were in line lol



 Glad trip is going well even though ride broke down glad you got to have a go. Enjoy rest of your time there  



macraven said:


> _
> isn't that lobby awesome!!
> i zone out when i relax and sit there._



 

It`s so beautiful....yes you can chill out easy there. Wish I was there now 



We`re still having beautiful weather here.....had some thunderstorms over the weekend but had another bbq tonight. I`m stuffed!!!! Mac.....we`re warmer than you????? High 70`s low 80`s last few weeks 

Spent most of the last couple of days starting to decorate DS bedroom. Another 2 days and it will be finished I think. 

I ache a little though.........not used to a hard days work I think  

Yes I did eventually give in and say I would go to the wine tasting on Saturday.....it was nice actually but very hard sell process........but if I`m pressured like that I find it easy to say no.....and he kept pushing and pushing........then I actually began to enjoy saying no as he was very annoying by then. I won`t be pressured into buying anything. .......So I didn`t buy anything....DH was very surprised. 

My friend bought some though. Her DH picked us up and came back to ours and sat out in the garden and had a lovely bottle of wine from my "wine cellar"..... really Just a walk in cupboard really off of the utility room..........but we do jokingly call it our wine cellar.

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> that suxs it broke down while you were in line but you did get to ride it prior so that's a good thing!
> 
> isn't that lobby awesome!!
> i zone out when i relax and sit there.



I love the lobby Mac and told DW wish we had some of the chairs there at home and the fact the lobby is more quite than our noisy next door neighbors but even with that I still love it here at RPR


----------



## macraven

_i'm happy that you and dw are there having fun!!


are you going to do the grand opening of Tformers?

it should be spectacular if what i have read is true._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

schumigirl said:


> I love the sound of a ribfest ............love ribs in the States



My favourite stand is Camp 31, which is from Alabama. I must admit, "the South" does it right. I've had some Canadian ribs, and some are pretty tasty too, but nothing is quite as amazing as the Alabama stand.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i'm happy that you and dw are there having fun!!
> 
> are you going to do the grand opening of Tformers?
> 
> it should be spectacular if what i have read is true.



Yeah we are going to try cause even though I brought 2 different pairs of shoes I still managed to get blisters on my feet


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> My favourite stand is Camp 31, which is from Alabama. I must admit, "the South" does it right. I've had some Canadian ribs, and some are pretty tasty too, but nothing is quite as amazing as the Alabama stand.



_i love ribs..........

where in Bama is that stand?


just in case i swing by there someday........



i found Goldie's in Vicksburg to be awesome for ribs.
need to makke another trip there _


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Yeah we are going to try cause even though I brought 2 different pairs of shoes I still managed to get blisters on my feet



_a big OUCH on those blisters!!


i hope you packed bandades and some gauze St Lawrence.

i don't know which is worse.
blisters or sunburn.


i hope you get to see the opening of Tformers._


----------



## Bluer101

ky07,


Glad you and your wife are having a good time. If you go to the TF grand opening I will look for you on tv. I'm going to watch here at work. How busy is the resorts so far? Can't wait till next weekend I need this vacation.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> ky07,
> 
> Glad you and your wife are having a good time. If you go to the TF grand opening I will look for you on tv. I'm going to watch here at work. How busy is the resorts so far? Can't wait till next weekend I need this vacation.



They are very busy but found it manageable but seems to be getting busier by the day though


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> a big OUCH on those blisters!!
> 
> i hope you packed bandades and some gauze St Lawrence.
> 
> i don't know which is worse.
> blisters or sunburn.
> 
> i hope you get to see the opening of Tformers.



So far they haven't gotten bad enough for gauze 
Just keeping them clean so they don't get infected on me but this is manageable but the sun burnt legs was way worse and glad that's over with


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _i love ribs..........
> 
> where in Bama is that stand?
> 
> 
> just in case i swing by there someday........
> 
> 
> 
> i found Goldie's in Vicksburg to be awesome for ribs.
> need to makke another trip there _



They are in Castleberry, AL. 
They also have a shop in Paris, ON, Canada. 

But right now they have teams heading all over North America to compete in cookoffs. So I get to enjoy their ribs right here in Ottawa. Woohoo!! I have an hour to go before I head out to buy my ribs and a bottle of ribsauce. 


*Bluer* 
You must be counting down the hours now!! So happy for you. 

*ky07*
I hear you on sunburned legs. *shudder* Worst experience I've ever had. I got a sunburn on my calves which turned into an allergic reaction a few days later. So first they hurt... and then they itched. *shudder*

Other than the burns and blisters, I hope everything is going fine, and it seems to be by your posts.


----------



## keishashadow

ello ello


macraven said:


> _you just got back this past weekend from vacation......._
> 
> 
> _hmm, i like the life you lead._
> 
> _next time, take me with!_


 
oh to be able to take a trip longer than a week, would certainly stretch my airfare budget.  The way my kids have been bleeding me dry have decided it's prudent to spend my $s before they claim them.



macraven said:


> _August babies:_
> 
> 
> _Keishashadow_
> _Lynne G_
> _Metro West_
> _Goofyfigment_
> _Macraven_
> 
> 
> _we're growing........._


 


macraven said:


> _adding on with:_
> 
> _Brab_
> _Ky07_


 
such exhaulted company



Bluer101 said:


> Good day everyone. Just got back to my shop from cleaning the pool area and patio in the heat. I'm worn out and eating lunch. Oh, 11 more days till vacation.


 
vacation countdowns r the best!


Bluer101 said:


> Heat index is above 100.


 
as it was most of our days in MCO, along with setting a rain record our 1st day there. It was stated 4 inches of rain in two hours (that we spent huddled in POC with hundreds of others lol)



ky07 said:


> Yeah we are going to try cause even though I brought 2 different pairs of shoes I still managed to get blisters on my feet


 
ouch!

we did the single rider line for transformers, took about 1/2 hour around 11 am. It was down all the other times we sent past it our days there, understandable to work out the kinks. Heck of a ridenot sure if was due to days of eating sushi/sashimi or doing so many spinny-type rides that AM on an empty stomach, but transforemers rattled what few brains i have left     i still managed to wolf down a rather tasty chicken/waffle sammie @ Cleitus' chicken shack afterwards mistakenly thinking it'd settle my stomach. No such issue when i ride spidermanwill have to give it another whirl in October.

btw put me down in the still moo'ing when u stick a fork in it camp for steak.


----------



## macraven

_i think keisha is saying, she ate well on her trip........


welcome back homie, youse were missed!_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I totally just got reamed in the Community Board section for daring to suggest that material items sometimes make a vacation a little bit better than one that's simply "Okay, we're going here. Let's do it."

I feel as though I'm not a good person because I think special items can help make a trip feel a bit better. 

Obviously I didn't explain myself in the best way. I hadn't meant _just_ material items. 

But wow. 

I feel... so low.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

What are material items? Probably a dumb question, I'm just confused! 

Sorry you got reamed, that's not nice


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> I totally just got reamed in the Community Board section for daring to suggest that material items sometimes make a vacation a little bit better than one that's simply "Okay, we're going here. Let's do it."
> 
> I feel as though I'm not a good person because I think special items can help make a trip feel a bit better.
> 
> Obviously I didn't explain myself in the best way. I hadn't meant _just_ material items.
> 
> But wow.
> 
> I feel... so low.



_don't feel bad, it's not youse, it's the cb board.
i know, i post there a lot and can see the snarkiness and attitudes on some posters.

if you said money when you said material things, i totally agree.
if money is not available, plastic is the next best thing.

i would have answered that way.


of course having certain material things help a vacation go smoother.

at one time i took the dollar store toss away rain ponchos.
then i wised up and found out the park ponchos were so much better.
(and replaced if they tore.....)
the extra $ was worth it for us.

now i need to look up the thread you were reamed in.
bbl


oh, homie you can say anything on your mind in this thread.
no one will be snarky to youse.
this is your home and we all play nice.

_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

BrinkofSunshine said:


> What are material items? Probably a dumb question, I'm just confused!
> 
> Sorry you got reamed, that's not nice



I mean, like buying things. 

I was trying to get suggestions on how to make a trip more family or group oriented, and made an example of matching jewelery or matching bags or something of the sort, and the first reply was all about how it's more about the people than the money and buying things wouldn't make something special. 

I kinda disagree with that mentality. The first time I went to Disney at the age of six, I desperately wanted a stuffed Pongo at the store, and my mother agreed with the mentality and wouldn't buy it for me (40 dollar toy). My aunt ended up buying it for me, and _to this day_ he remains my favourite toy. Over 20 years later, if I'm having trouble falling asleep at night, I grab him off the shelf and it helps with the small bouts of insomnia. Best gift someone has ever gotten me, and it obviously made me an addict for parks ever since. 

***

I love this thread the most. Everyone here is so nice. It reminds me of my other favourite online homes over the years gone by that have sadly slipped away.    Who knew the darkside good be so... happy?


----------



## macraven

_read that thread and posted on it.


i did notice that the ones that were snarky did not come back to say "sorry", or 
"i didn't mean it like that" type of replies after your last posting there.


there are times that i have to bite my tongue until it bleeds in order to stop from posting something that isn't nice.

i might have thoughts other than what a poster wants to hear, but i keep it to myself.  i never intentionallly try to hurt someone's feelings.
that's how i am.


yea, everyone that posts in the sans thread are really nice homies.
some come and go, some have been around since the beginning, some come back on occassions and all are treated as old friends.

they start talking like they never have been away.


that's how friends are.
(our invisible people in a box is what Mr Mac tells me)


when i welcome newbies, i always try to tell them that they now belong with us and this is their new home.


the darkside loves everyone.
it would take in cats too if they could type._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> btw put me down in the still moo'ing when u stick a fork in it camp for steak.



You and me both........we just had a bbq and had no steak tonight......I`m full.......but I`m imagining a big juicy rare steak now!!!
Nice to see you back.......glad you had a great trip 



Kogo Shuko said:


> I totally just got reamed in the Community Board section for daring to suggest that material items sometimes make a vacation a little bit better than one that's simply "Okay, we're going here. Let's do it."
> 
> I feel as though I'm not a good person because I think special items can help make a trip feel a bit better.
> 
> Obviously I didn't explain myself in the best way. I hadn't meant _just_ material items.
> 
> But wow.
> 
> I feel... so low.



Oh don`t feel bad at all Kogo............I very rarely post there.....some of the posters try to be contrary just for fun at times.....or so it seems. Sorry they made you feel bad 



macraven said:


> _
> oh, homie you can say anything on your mind in this thread.
> no one will be snarky to youse.
> this is your home and we all play nice.
> 
> _





This is probably the only board I post on, on this site. I can`t be bothered with the grief some places give you.
I recently stopped posting or reading a UK forum that is Disney orientated......it`s not the same place it used to be and not fun. There were a few nice folk still on there, but generally people just looking to antagonise,  belittle and be argumentative for the sake of it. Not somewhere I wanted to be part of. Yes we can all have differing opinions on things but there are ways to disagree without being unpleasant. I was once called idiotic for saying we spent our full trip staying at RPR  

Anyway..........

Another beautiful day here.......spent the day with DS decorating his room.......nearly finished.....then a bbq.....yum. Why do we eat more at a bbq than when you cook a normal meal 

Supposed to rain tomorrow  Well the nice weather was good while it lasted...........


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> What are material items? Probably a dumb question, I'm just confused!
> 
> Sorry you got reamed, that's not nice




_material things to me are my AP for the darkside, a king suite at rph, and my chainsaw wolf jersys, CSW tees, CSW hats. ( and csw hoodies coming out this year)

oh, not those material things........




little miss sunshine, i do hope to be able to meet up with youse sometime this october.

i camethisclose to meeting you the year when i was going or coming from first aid in the park.

_


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

macraven said:


> _material things to me are my AP for the darkside, a king suite at rph, and my chainsaw wolf jersys, CSW tees, CSW hats. ( and csw hoodies coming out this year)
> 
> oh, not those material things........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little miss sunshine, i do hope to be able to meet up with youse sometime this october.
> 
> i camethisclose to meeting you the year when i was going or coming from first aid in the park.
> 
> _



I'd love to meet up! Just send me a PM 

The material possession thing is puzzling. Who cares if you buy something to make your vacation more memorable? It's like the whole VIP argument.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo Shuko said:


> I totally just got reamed in the Community Board section for daring to suggest that material items sometimes make a vacation a little bit better than one that's simply "Okay, we're going here. Let's do it."
> 
> I feel as though I'm not a good person because I think special items can help make a trip feel a bit better.
> 
> Obviously I didn't explain myself in the best way. I hadn't meant _just_ material items.
> 
> But wow.
> 
> I feel... so low.



Please don't feel low.  

I think material things are a great part of a vacation.  My DS wants a T shirt everywhere we go, as he loves to be reminded of it.  DD likes to collect magnets and charms from the places we go.  I think pictures and things are great reminders of what fun we had when we vacation.  To each their own. 

KY07 - glad you are enjoying your trip, and hope those feet issues get better fast.  

Keisha  - welcome home.  Love those very rare steaks.  

Raven - so quiet, DM took the kids for some fun, so no interruptions at work.  They are loving their summer vacation already.

It is a beautiful day here.  80's with low humidity.  Love it.  Can't believe summer is almost here.


----------



## agavegirl1

Kogo, I understand how you feel.  I read this thread often and haven't seen the kind of snark and contrariness like the on the Trip Planning Forum or Community Board.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Thanks everyone!!  

This is definitely the best place. Gotta love all the homies here. 

I really did just wanna find out what other people do to make their trips extra special. Thanks for your post, Mac. I love looking at other people's ideas and coming up with my own.


----------



## macraven

_since you live in canada and don't have the Dollar Stores.......
maybe you have the Loonie Store......


anyhoot, i scout out the Dollar Stores and see what trinkets i can find.


i usually pick up chicago or milwaukee post cards, magnets, pens, shotglass or any chicago trinket (Cubs, Soxs, Bears, Blackhawks, etc) to take with me on my trips.

when i can't find any at the $ store, i hit Walgreens for it.


i try to give out a chgo postcard and a chgo trinket to homies i meet up so they remember me.

maybe you and your group that are doing the September vacation would like to start picking up those little items to give out while on your stay in orlando.
give them to those you meet up with on the boards, to the CM's, the TM's, when you leave a tip at a restaurant, the hotel check in employee, etc.
everyone loves to get a small token of friendship!

these items are small and can fit into a pocket.


i'll meet up with you but the surprise factor is now gone.
you're on my list for the postcard and trinket.....


i saw in that one thread you and i will cross paths at the motherland ....




_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _since you live in canada and don't have the Dollar Stores.......
> maybe you have the Loonie Store......
> 
> 
> anyhoot, i scout out the Dollar Stores and see what trinkets i can find.
> 
> 
> i usually pick up chicago or milwaukee post cards, magnets, pens, shotglass or any chicago trinket (Cubs, Soxs, Bears, Blackhawks, etc) to take with me on my trips.
> 
> when i can't find any at the $ store, i hit Walgreens for it.
> 
> 
> i try to give out a chgo postcard and a chgo trinket to homies i meet up so they remember me.
> 
> maybe you and your group that are doing the September vacation would like to start picking up those little items to give out while on your stay in orlando.
> give them to those you meet up with on the boards, to the CM's, the TM's, when you leave a tip at a restaurant, the hotel check in employee, etc.
> everyone loves to get a small token of friendship!
> 
> these items are small and can fit into a pocket.
> 
> 
> i'll meet up with you but the surprise factor is now gone.
> you're on my list for the postcard and trinket.....
> 
> 
> i saw in that one thread you and i will cross paths at the motherland ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



I love love love the postcard idea!! I've been collecting postcards for five years now, so I think handing them out to people like that is a super idea!!

We have a dollar store up here called the Dollarama, which I am completely addicted to. <3 And I love getting trinkets there. Last year I bought Halloween bracelets for Carol and I, and she was ecstatic about it. 

Maybe I could go stock up on little Canadian trinkets... it's almost Canada Day, and they're everywhere. 

Which days will you be at the motherland?

We've changed our minds about how we're doing the parks. Carol has some sort of deal/time share with Sheraton and we're planning on staying in an offsite resort to save on gas and toll fees. So we'll be doing our three motherland parks all at once. So Sept 28, 30, Oct 1.   I think we're doing HHN on Sept 26 or 27.  

I'm soooo excited for this! Only three more months to go. 
It'll be great to meet some homies and fellow DISers. I've never done the parks this way before.


----------



## macraven

_i do all my glow stick, necklaces, bracelets shopping at the dollar stores..........


yes, i'll be at the motherland on that monday and tuesday when you are there.
9/30 and 10/1


pencil me in on your calendar.



what's a penny called, sou?
or one cent?
i think canada quit minted them back in May 2012.

pick up some canadian penny, canada day cards, trinkets that reflect canada as a fun cheap think to share with others.
that and the most loved glow sticks are always fun to receive._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

A penny is a penny. They stopped minting them last May, and officially removed them from stores and banks this year. I've hoarded a good five hundred of them, because someday... someday they'll be worth 2 cents each! hehe
I love all these ideas. 

Maybe I'll also bring a few loonies for those who deserve something more than a penny. ^_^
Which makes me ask... have you ever used/gotten a dollar coin? I hear tales that people only use them at coin car washes and the like. Is that the only time you'd ever use one?
We no longer have dollar bills or two dollar bills, and at one point the government was thinking of removing the five dollar bill. I really think that Canada wants to get rid of real money and that scares me. 

Someone sent me one once, and it's in my coin collection, along with a buffalo nickel.


----------



## macraven

_i just read that james gandolfini died.
only 51......



tony soprano, rip_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i think keisha is saying, she ate well on her trip........_
> 
> 
> _welcome back homie, youse were missed!_


 
ate, drank, spent hours at disney guest services in order to straighten out the tix snafu that resulted from a will-call mix up.  Compared to the 5 minutes it took me to purchase a power pass at universal studio's gate (where they even offered us a small discount on purchase price via DH's PAP)



Kogo Shuko said:


> I totally just got reamed in the Community Board section for daring to suggest that material items sometimes make a vacation a little bit better than one that's simply "Okay, we're going here. Let's do it."
> 
> I feel as though I'm not a good person because I think special items can help make a trip feel a bit better.
> 
> Obviously I didn't explain myself in the best way. I hadn't meant _just_ material items.
> 
> But wow.
> 
> I feel... so low.


 
 i can't remember the last time i visited the CB, always did have a fear of s.  

we are all living in a material worldsome of us like our 'stuff' more than others who cast stones then spend their disposable vacation $s on pricey accommodations/upgraded rental cars/top shelf booze hehehe u get my drift.  Ignore the haters, not worth a split second of your time.

I hit the $ store up today with GD in hand.  Nice to feel like a big dog and tell her she can have anything she wants in the store.  Fooled me and requested two hula hoops...one for my house, one for her home _my very own mini-me_



macraven said:


> _i just read that james gandolfini died._
> _only 51......_
> 
> 
> 
> _tony soprano, rip_


 
wow, that's a surprise.  I thought he was much older.  Have a feeling he enjoyed a well-lived life.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> _my very own mini-me_
> [/I]



_janet and mini me............



for the dink town that i live in, we have many dollar stores.

dollar general, family dollar, dollar tree, dollar store........




so how many days do youse have to wait until your next vacation?_


----------



## keishashadow

mac must be psychic, i just updated tickers


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac must be psychotic, i just updated tickers



_oh._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _oh._



I see what you did there.


----------



## goofyfigment

2 work days left before we are on the road! Can't wait to be able to relax! Wait who am I kidding I'm going to Orlando no time for rest!


----------



## macraven

_*WOOT !!!!!!!!!!!
*

another homie going to Orlando.
aka, homie going home




happy vacation to youse!_


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> I see what you did there.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

goofyfigment said:


> 2 work days left before we are on the road! Can't wait to be able to relax! Wait who am I kidding I'm going to Orlando no time for rest!



Have SOOOO much fun!


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> WOOT !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> another homie going to Orlando.
> aka, homie going home
> 
> 
> happy vacation to youse!



Homie going home.....love it

Thanks mac


----------



## agavegirl1

goofyfigment said:


> 2 work days left before we are on the road! Can't wait to be able to relax! Wait who am I kidding I'm going to Orlando no time for rest!



I am so envious!  Wish I was going.


----------



## goofyfigment

I'll update through out the trip so you can live vicariously through me.


----------



## Bluer101

I get to do the single digit dance tomorrow. 

Does anyone know if they are broadcasting live on the today show tomorrow for Transformers? If so I won't get any work done at hat time. I will stay in my shop and watch.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I'll update through out the trip so you can live vicariously through me.



_pinky swear......._


_looking forward to it._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I get to do the single digit dance tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are broadcasting live on the today show tomorrow for Transformers? If so I won't get any work done at hat time. I will stay in my shop and watch.



_another *WOOT !!!!!!!!!*

and again, one more homie going home soon.


that would be great if it was broadcasted live tomorrow.
would love to see the helicopter, planes and all the excitement when it opens._


----------



## Lyndye

Just wanted to take a minute to say...

I really like this forum.  I used to read and post on the Disney boards all the time.  But recently all kinds of rudeness and mean-ness seems prevalent.   

If I ask a simple question here I get nice responses.   Over there I ask a question and little did I know it would spark a major controversy  and rudeness!  

Just wanted to say I enjoy reading posts and info very much here. Thanks guys!


----------



## macraven

_Yoo Hoo Homies, we have another live one................
_

_a big to our newest homie:




Lyndye


and i think she likes us!

that's good cause we like her too !!



all teasing aside Lyndye, i'm glad you stopped by and posted that.
in this chat thread, we all play nice and treat everyone with kindness.

sometimes we get so laid back, i think we startle newbies.
we can have 4 different conversations going on at the same time and understand all of them.  but, we are not clicky.  we usually talk with the first homies they see over here,

i know what you mean about some forums having posters talk before they think.
i prefer the threads that i can help someone so they have a better time at a park.  if i give facts, it can't be disputed.  especially if i cut and past from the source.

i do the motherland and the darkside yearly.
i could not go to Orlando and not be at both places.

i enjoy them both.

i give the edge to the darkside as they have HHN which i am completely and totally addicted to.

and there are some eateries that have really good food at decent prices.

i appreciate a park more that listens to the guests that go there.
UO has been told many times by many visitors things they need to work on and add on.

with the larger ticket price and revenue that parry hotter has been bringing it, they have money to put it into the parks.

this thread that i started was based on Seinfeld.
always something about nothing.

we don't talk about people, but talk about what we are doing in our lives, our families and vacations.

you know, kind of like grown up kindergartens


i always want to present myself as a lady in any controveshal situation.

all the other homes here are the same way.

we respect what any one wants to say, there are never put downs.

if one of the homies hurts us, no molehill is going to be made into a mountain.
none of the homies here stir up and become snaky . we tease each other but we like each other.

we were so delighted when the 
Fish gave birth in may and shared her little one to us.

please come back any time you want to say sometime.
and each time you do, yull find a freind here.

or if you want disney talk, that can happen here.  if it is darkside news , motherland news or about a trip you are looking forward to, we want to hear about it and share in the fun you experienced.       

again, thanks for the lovely compliment you shared with us homies

since my dad died a few months back life has really gotten to me
i held him as he died and i still can't shake that memory.
my doc has me on 2 different meds now so i can sleep i n peace.

so some nights l play on the computer until i am about to fall asleep


i keep goig back and correcting the words i misspled
i have to.
can't look look like a dufus............



anytime you want to talk, come over her and sit next to me.   or one of the funny homies we have.  you will enjoy all of us.                                                                                              

i think that it was so sweet of you to come here and make us feel good tonight and i thank for that.  it means a lot_


----------



## RAPstar

Woo hoo!! Booked a great deal through Southwest Vacations. Got the flights and a room at the Royal Pacific for me and Adam for $1200 altogether! So excited to finally stay on-site. Now just have to wait and see how much the damage will be for HHN tix, lol.


----------



## Lynne G

RAPStar that's great!   I always look at SW Vacation packages.   They can be good prices.

Beautiful day emerging here.  Low 80's and sunny.  Kids are going to swim, as our local township pool is now open.  

Everyone waiting for the longest day of the year?  Summer soltice is soon, like tomorrow!  I was in Alaska at the beginning of August.  Felt odd when at 10pm at night everyone was walking around the town like it was mid afternoon because it was so bright out.  


Back to work.


----------



## goofyfigment

Just turned the today show on and all roker was in universal. Too bad I got to go to work


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> Just turned the today show on and all roker was in universal. Too bad I got to go to work



Sweet this is what I want to hear. I have the today show on in my shop. Got most of my stuff done to catch it if it airs.


----------



## Bluer101

Lyndye, 


Welcome to the fun thread. Glad you stopped by. You might make new friends too. Mac said it perfectly. If you want to talk about anything we are all here to listen and help one big family.


----------



## Bluer101

Just saw Al on the today show in Universal!


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> Just saw Al on the today show in Universal!



I sure didn't see him cause the blocked off half the park and you couldn't see anything and the monitors they used was so small if you were too far back you couldn't see anything and if you weren't their special guest it was tuff luck


----------



## schumigirl

Lyndye said:


> Just wanted to take a minute to say...
> 
> I really like this forum.  I used to read and post on the Disney boards all the time.  But recently all kinds of rudeness and mean-ness seems prevalent.
> 
> If I ask a simple question here I get nice responses.   Over there I ask a question and little did I know it would spark a major controversy  and rudeness!
> 
> Just wanted to say I enjoy reading posts and info very much here. Thanks guys!



Hi Lyndye.....welcome to our little family 

What a lovely post.....nice to have you with us 




RAPstar said:


> Woo hoo!! Booked a great deal through Southwest Vacations. Got the flights and a room at the Royal Pacific for me and Adam for $1200 altogether! So excited to finally stay on-site. Now just have to wait and see how much the damage will be for HHN tix, lol.



 Fantastic.........now you can really get planning 



Lynne G said:


> Everyone waiting for the longest day of the year?  Summer soltice is soon, like tomorrow!  I was in Alaska at the beginning of August.  Felt odd when at 10pm at night everyone was walking around the town like it was mid afternoon because it was so bright out.



I can`t believe it`s the longest day tomorrow Lynne.......where has the year gone???
I fancy going to Alaska one day......we went to Norway for a 4 day visit a few years ago....land of the midnight sun.......it was lovely.....but very weird. Hard to get your head round sun out at midnight.
We did a midnight cruise one night and the views were just stunning.....but very odd.


DS room is finished  We did a good job between us......planning a very lazy night tonight.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Lyndye said:


> Just wanted to take a minute to say...
> 
> I really like this forum.  I used to read and post on the Disney boards all the time.  But recently all kinds of rudeness and mean-ness seems prevalent.
> 
> If I ask a simple question here I get nice responses.   Over there I ask a question and little did I know it would spark a major controversy  and rudeness!
> 
> Just wanted to say I enjoy reading posts and info very much here. Thanks guys!



I agree!! These people are awesome. 

Welcome!! 
Gotta love the darside


----------



## Lyndye

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## macraven

_don't be a stranger.
come back real soon.



dinner is served at 5:30 cst.
don't be late._


----------



## macraven

_i missed al roker this morning.  



was taking care of my parental unit and now back home.



going to google and see who has video highlights!_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _oh._


 


that was a heartfelt response to our newbie

we're all admittedly a bit out therebut a nuturing group nonetheless...

DIS'rs with a twist... 

doofy not goofy


----------



## donaldduck352

*Dropping in to say hi.Alot of new homies I see on here,WELCOME all.Tell your Dis friends..

Well till next time DoubleD out.*


----------



## macraven




----------



## Kogo Shuko

donaldduck352 said:


> *Dropping in to say hi.Alot of new homies I see on here,WELCOME all.Tell your Dis friends..
> 
> Well till next time DoubleD out.*



Hullo DoubleD!  



*dances around*
I made four dozen chocolate chip cookies tonight. I've eaten three so far. I'm going to surprise the DBF when I head over to visit him tomorrow evening. Also put some aside for my favourite coworkers. ^_^


----------



## Bluer101

Kogo Shuko said:


> Hullo DoubleD!
> 
> 
> 
> *dances around*
> I made four dozen chocolate chip cookies tonight. I've eaten three so far. I'm going to surprise the DBF when I head over to visit him tomorrow evening. Also put some aside for my favourite coworkers. ^_^



Only 3 so far? I would have had 3 dozen.


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


> *Dropping in to say hi.Alot of new homies I see on here,WELCOME all.Tell your Dis friends..
> 
> Well till next time DoubleD out.*



Back at cha!


----------



## macraven

_cookies and coffee.

i like that._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm surprised I haven't eaten any more. 

I brought in some cookies to work. No promise they make it to the intended coworkers. 

Also forgot my cellphone at home. It's going to be a loooooong day.


----------



## keishashadow

Kogo Shuko said:


> Hullo DoubleD!
> 
> 
> 
> *dances around*
> I made four dozen chocolate chip cookies tonight. *I've eaten three so far*. I'm going to surprise the DBF when I head over to visit him tomorrow evening. Also put some aside for my favourite coworkers. ^_^


 

it'd be closer to 3 doz for me, most before they were baked, chased down in ice cream if feeling frisky.

heyder donald!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> it'd be closer to 3 doz for me, most before they were baked, chased down in ice cream if feeling frisky.
> 
> heyder donald!



Cookie Dough, yum!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> it'd be closer to 3 doz for me, most before they were baked, chased down in ice cream if feeling frisky.
> 
> heyder donald!



......me too.......I have a tub or two of Ben and Jerry`s caramel choo choo and Baked Alaska  just winking at me every time I go near the freezer....I swear they`re whispering my name!!!!!


Chinese takeout for us tonight........it was really foggy and cool earlier so we decided not to get bbq stuff when shopping.......it`s glorious now and I can`t be bothered cooking......even salad is too much effort tonight.......

So having glass of wine......it`s nearly 5 o clock here  so I`m good to go  and we`ll get it delivered later.

I`ve decide I`m rubbish.....totally rubbish at dieting so I`m giving up  gracefully 

Have a good Friday night everyone


----------



## macraven

_put another plate on the table.

i really like chinese food.

i'll be there at 5:00.




pouring rain here now.
hope it doesn't scew up my internet._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Guyssss.... I had this genius revelation about two of the smilies on this board. 

You'll have to forgive me, as I'm a diehard fan of the movies (and the show at USO). 

BUT.


 = T-800
 = T-1000

Yes? YES?

Like I say... I'm nuts.


----------



## Lynne G

My kids would love to have take out tonight.  Um, GM took you out last night, so in house eating tonight.

Mmm, cookies.  The other day, I am doing the wash on the lowest level of our house.  Kids are on the next level, with the kitchen being on that level.  After the second load, I smell somthing cooking.  I'm like, what are you guys doing up there?  They are tween DD and teen DS.  Yep, they took one of my pans, used the cookie dough I had and made a dozen or so cookies.  They actually did a good job.  Uniformity was not the best, but they baked them the right amount of time, and they were tasty.  Now, I need to teach them how to make dinner and have it ready for me when I get home from work.  

Hope all have a great Friday night.  

Oh, and if you get a chance to view the moon (about 7pm ET) on Sunday, it should apprear very large.  Some call it a super moon, and super moons don't come along that often.


----------



## Bluer101

I think tonight might be Sweet Tomatoes.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 said:


> I think tonight might be Sweet Tomatoes.



I wish that chain was where we live.  We like eating there, so I will have to wait until we go to DL to get a meal at Sweet Tomatoes.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Not to be an uninformed Canadian, but what is Sweet Tomatoes? What sort of meals do they have? Are they worth trying when I'm visiting in October?


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> I wish that chain was where we live.  We like eating there, so I will have to wait until we go to DL to get a meal at Sweet Tomatoes.



I'm within walking distance from ours. 



Kogo Shuko said:


> Not to be an uninformed Canadian, but what is Sweet Tomatoes? What sort of meals do they have? Are they worth trying when I'm visiting in October?




http://www.souplantation.com

Its a salad, soup, pasta bar, all you can eat. Plus they have all types of breads.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _put another plate on the table.
> 
> i really like chinese food.
> 
> i'll be there at 5:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pouring rain here now.
> hope it doesn't scew up my internet._



No rain, hot as hell, and not a cloud in the sky. But it's sure nice coming home and going swimming in the back yard.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Not sure what I'll be having for dinner tonight. I'm having a Chipotle craving! 

Last night a friend and I went to a new restaurant here called Pharmacy... it's a speakeasy with really fresh foods all made on the property. It's even hidden behind an elevator door- you press the button and suddenly it opens up into the restaurant! A very cool (but tiny) space.

If you're looking for a funky dinner on your next trip I'd recommend it. It's in Dr. Phillips, which is very close to Universal.


----------



## Bluer101

Yummy.


----------



## glocon

I love Chipotle! Just discovered it a couple of weeks ago... it's the new favorite in our house!


----------



## MDer2FL

Happy Friday everyone!  Grilled a suuuuu-perb steak tonight along with a tossed salad, and we had crunchy italian bread with homemade olive-oil dipping sauce (DH found the Carraba's recipe online) --- mmmmmmm mmmm!
Friday is usual pizza night here but I wasn't in the mood.

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.  T-minus 8 days til Florida!


----------



## macraven

_MDer, other homies here will be at the darkside when you are.

hope you get to do a meet and greet with them.


Bluer has a countdown of less than 10 now.



you're at 8 more sleeps..........i know you are excited!!


i read about the rain orlando is having today and past days.
crossing my fingers it stays dry for your trip.


and that big umbrella over the parks keeps all the other homies dry during their vacation there also._


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh, and if you get a chance to view the moon (about 7pm ET) on Sunday, it should apprear very large.  Some call it a super moon, and super moons don't come along that often.



We`ll be watching........next super moon not due till August next year   We are keen stargazers......it`s quite fascinating.

We have high tide right now and it is soooo high.....nice to see.


Everyone is doing there own thing today.......not much going on anywhere, house is quiet. I`ve cleaned a little, done some grocery shopping and now having a cup of tea and a Krispy Kreme doughnut......lemon meringue 

I have a really annoying tickly cough........think it`s annoying them more than me


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies

Made it home last night safe and sound from the dark side after being on the road from 7am to almost 11pm due to a couple of real bad car accidents in GA and almost one myself because of a lady running a red light but anywho had a great time at the dark side and hope to get back soon


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _MDer, other homies here will be at the darkside when you are.
> _


 I'm always here.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _MDer, other homies here will be at the darkside when you are.
> 
> hope you get to do a meet and greet with them.
> 
> 
> Bluer has a countdown of less than 10 now.
> 
> 
> 
> you're at 8 more sleeps..........i know you are excited!!
> 
> 
> i read about the rain orlando is having today and past days.
> crossing my fingers it stays dry for your trip.
> 
> 
> and that big umbrella over the parks keeps all the other homies dry during their vacation there also._



Yep, MDer2FL is arriving the same day as us. I also believe they are staying at RPR. 7 Days to go!

We are getting everything together this weekend and have to get out luggage /cooler out of storage. I have to get my travel oscillating fan too from storage, can't leave home without it.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> I'm always here.



Todd your lucky, but 2 hours always isn't bad either.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> We`ll be watching........next super moon not due till August next year   We are keen stargazers......it`s quite fascinating.
> 
> We have high tide right now and it is soooo high.....nice to see.
> 
> 
> Everyone is doing there own thing today.......not much going on anywhere, house is quiet. I`ve cleaned a little, done some grocery shopping and now having a cup of tea and a Krispy Kreme doughnut......lemon meringue
> 
> I have a really annoying tickly cough........think it`s annoying them more than me



_you are always a very busy homie!!

i bet your house is so clean you could eat off of the floor.

at my place, you couldn't see my floor.......


tea with honey is a trick to drink when you have that tickling throat.
maybe lace it with some "hard" stuff and it will go away soon.


i have on my list today to remember to look for the super moon.



how many more sleeps for you Carole before your darkside stay?_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Made it home last night safe and sound from the dark side after being on the road from 7am to almost 11pm due to a couple of real bad car accidents in GA and almost one myself because of a lady running a red light but anywho had a great time at the dark side and hope to get back soon



_i'm glad to read that you are home safe and sound!!


when you get time, tell us about the fun and food you had on your vacation._


----------



## macraven

_6 more sleeps for *Bluer* and *MDer*............WOOT !!_


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Made it home last night safe and sound from the dark side after being on the road from 7am to almost 11pm due to a couple of real bad car accidents in GA and almost one myself because of a lady running a red light but anywho had a great time at the dark side and hope to get back soon



Boy that went by quick. Glad u made it home.


----------



## kittengal13

Hi guys 


I'm new to DIS boards so just wanted to pop in and say hi!!

I am a HUGE universal orlando fan and can't wait to return next year!! 

Kitten Gal x


----------



## Bluer101

kittengal13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I'm new to DIS boards so just wanted to pop in and say hi!!
> 
> I am a HUGE universal orlando fan and can't wait to return next year!!
> 
> Kitten Gal x



Welcome to our hang out!


----------



## macraven

_another newbie to join us !!




 


to 



kittengal13



this is your express pass place to talk about the darkside.


so glad you joined us.

don't be a stranger, come back soon!


congrats on your weight loss.
i am always thinking of a diet.
but doing something about it is another story.


kitten, that is a nice dis name.
hope that means you are a cat person.

i have a kitten and an adult cat.
besides the darkside, i do love kitty kats!_


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Todd your lucky, but 2 hours always isn't bad either.


----------



## glocon

Just found out this morning that we get to go to the beach Monday... yeah!  
Going to Destin, wish it was in the budget to get to UO too. Just a short 4 night stay, but any vacation is a good vacation as far as I am concerned.


----------



## macraven

_you are correct.


any vacation is better than no vacation.



i think a stay in florida and doing the beach is great!


you will have sunshine and a relaxed vacation._


----------



## rschaen

We are new power pass holders and live in Ohio (15 hour drive). We want to come again this year (were there for 6 days 1st week of June) but can't afford another onsite stay. Also, has to be when dd is not in school since she will miss 6 days for WDW trip in fall. When is a good time to visit in winter or spring and do you think the $90 upgrade to preferred pass would be worth it for hotel discounts, and if so, can i do it online or by phone or must I do it in person?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i think a stay in florida and doing the beach is great!
> 
> you will have sunshine and a relaxed vacation.



Only if you don't live here. The funny thing is we live 5 minutes from the beach and I work right on the intercostal. DW's job is one block from the beach. Now the crazy thing is, I can't remember the last time we went to the beach.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Only if you don't live here. The funny thing is we live 5 minutes from the beach and I work right on the intercostal. DW's job is one block from the beach. Now the crazy thing is, I can't remember the last time we went to the beach.


 I've lived here nine years and have been to the beach once. I went to Daytona Beach a few months after I moved here...haven't been back.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Metro West said:


> I've lived here nine years and have been to the beach once. I went to Daytona Beach a few months after I moved here...haven't been back.



Not a fan of Daytona Beach. There are much nicer options on the west coast.. I enjoy St. Pete and Clearwater. Then again, I haven't been to the beach in well over a year! 

The natural springs are my favorite places to cool down.. especially Rock Springs!


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> I've lived here nine years and have been to the beach once. I went to Daytona Beach a few months after I moved here...haven't been back.



Yea, I have been down here since 1982. As a child we used to go to the beach. Now if we go out on the boat then I don't mind the water. Now I will do the beach when we take the boat to the Bahamas, but it's gorgeous there.


----------



## Bluer101

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Not a fan of Daytona Beach. There are much nicer options on the west coast.. I enjoy St. Pete and Clearwater. Then again, I haven't been to the beach in well over a year!
> 
> The natural springs are my favorite places to cool down.. especially Rock Springs!



The west coast has some nice places too. Been there a few times. The problem is if you have a pool in the backyard it's hard to go to the beach. 

It's funny how most people don't do things in there own area. People that don't live here in Florida always talk about the sun and beach. People that live here don't care.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Bluer101 said:


> The west coast has some nice places too. Been there a few times. The problem is if you have a pool in the backyard it's hard to go to the beach.
> 
> It's funny how most people don't do things in there own area. People that don't live here in Florida always talk about the sun and beach. People that live here don't care.



That's true.. I guess because when it's in your backyard so to speak, you forget how much of a luxury it seems to other people. Then again I'm not really a beach person. I burn too easily even with sunscreen, and everyone I know tends to like to lay around and tan, which is a nightmare for me!  

I try and stay out of the sun as much as possible in the summer. I question the sanity of those who choose to do theme park vacations in these months!


----------



## Bluer101

BrinkofSunshine said:


> That's true.. I guess because when it's in your backyard so to speak, you forget how much of a luxury it seems to other people. Then again I'm not really a beach person. I burn too easily even with sunscreen, and everyone I know tends to like to lay around and tan, which is a nightmare for me!
> 
> I try and stay out of the sun as much as possible in the summer. I question the sanity of those who choose to do theme park vacations in these months!



Yep, we are insane, heading to Universal Saturday for 9 days. For me I work outside and it does not bother me.   I tan real easy and so does DS. Now DW will turn red and peel no matter what.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> Boy that went by quick. Glad u made it home.



Yes it went by way too fast and have to start saving for next year lol


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, we are insane, heading to Universal Saturday for 9 days. For me I work outside and it does not bother me.   I tan real easy and so does DS. Now DW will turn red and peel no matter what.



Haha, well I'm sure you know how to stay hydrated in this heat. It's the people from the north/overseas that don't know what hit 'em when they get here!


----------



## macraven

_woot.
hawks won.
_


----------



## macraven

rschaen said:


> We are new power pass holders and live in Ohio (15 hour drive). We want to come again this year (were there for 6 days 1st week of June) but can't afford another onsite stay. Also, has to be when dd is not in school since she will miss 6 days for WDW trip in fall. When is a good time to visit in winter or spring and do you think the $90 upgrade to preferred pass would be worth it for hotel discounts, and if so, can i do it online or by phone or must I do it in person?



 _ rschaen...........another live one.....

glad you dropped in.


if you get a fall break, that should be the time period to plan around.

if your winter break is days before christmas, you will run into crowds.
usually the week leading into the 25th, is crowded in the park.

i think you will have to upgrade in person.
but, call the ap line and inquire if it can be done with them over the phone.
if you bought the power pass online, they will have the transaction records to help you upgrade.

for 2014, you might catch a break as Easter is the end of April.
schools have spring break anytime from early March to mid April.

if your child's time off of school is early March or mid April, i would hope the crowds in the park will have died down.
that's just a guess._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Only if you don't live here. The funny thing is we live 5 minutes from the beach and I work right on the intercostal. DW's job is one block from the beach. Now the crazy thing is, I can't remember the last time we went to the beach.





Metro West said:


> I've lived here nine years and have been to the beach once. I went to Daytona Beach a few months after I moved here...haven't been back.





Bluer101 said:


> Yea, I have been down here since 1982. As a child we used to go to the beach. Now if we go out on the boat then I don't mind the water. Now I will do the beach when we take the boat to the Bahamas, but it's gorgeous there.





BrinkofSunshine said:


> That's true.. I guess because when it's in your backyard so to speak, you forget how much of a luxury it seems to other people. Then again I'm not really a beach person. I burn too easily even with sunscreen, and everyone I know tends to like to lay around and tan, which is a nightmare for me!
> 
> I try and stay out of the sun as much as possible in the summer. I question the sanity of those who choose to do theme park vacations in these months!





_i hear ya....


live in florida and the warm weather, no snow factors make it worth it no matter what the entertainment around you is.


i lived in southern illinois for years.
never did the Arch or tourist things.

went back for a visit and spent the day in st louis doing the tourist highlights.


maybe that is similiar to the floridians and the beaches.   ?????

then moved to chicago and avoided the tourist things.
moved to the suburbs outside of chitown and went back for tourist stuff.


i think it looks more appealing once you move out of the area.


anyhoot, i dream of living in an area where it does not hit minus 20 wind chill, no sleet, snow, howling winter winds, heavy car traffic.......

give me sunburn weather any day .

i'm not a beach person but i will take a vacation anywhere that does not have me cook, clean, do laundry, etc._


----------



## macraven

_it's almost 1:10 am sunday morning and i'm killing time on the Dis since i can't sleep.


i looked at my air reservation about 15 minutes ago and noticed a red alert on my ressie.


United canceled my flight down to orlando in september........
i clicked on the red note and it took me to a section to confirm it,  switching me to another flight.

of course i clicked it.
i paid for the rt ticket back in february.
now is not the time to finding another company to use.
especially since united is $218 round trip and all others are near $300 at this point.

they changed my flight to 6:00 am.
WHAT............

ORD has a listed check in time 90 minutes prior on monday mornings.
it is one of the busier periods for travelers there.
their counter isn't manned until 5:00 am....

i don't even finish packing until midnight prior to my flight.

well, looks like i have to change my car service from home to a 3:30 am pick up.
get in line for check in early to beat the business travelers and wait till the employees open up.

i am not an early morning person.
i can't believe they canceled my flight.

i called united after i did the reconfirmation to have my seat rebooked.
originally it was an large airbus and now it is a smaller plane.
but am all set on my seat.


only good thing is i love coffee and all the mcdonalds at ord will be open that early morning....._


----------



## goofyfigment

Well we arrived. It took 16 hours straight thru. Wanted to see monsters last night but it was sold out we have tickets for 530 today. Now the vacation can begin.


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> Just found out this morning that we get to go to the beach Monday... yeah!
> Going to Destin, wish it was in the budget to get to UO too. Just a short 4 night stay, but any vacation is a good vacation as far as I am concerned.



Have a great time........yep it`s still a vacation. I f I have a few days anywhere I still think of it as a break away 



BrinkofSunshine said:


> I enjoy St. Pete and Clearwater.



We always have a day at the beach.......not beach fans though, as in we don`t sit and sunbathe all day.......we would be bored rigid. But we like a paddle or two in Clearwater or St Pete`s....think we`re going to Clearwater this year and enjoy a meal at either Crabby Bills or Frenchy`s Rockaway Grill and then enjoy the sunset.....always a lovely day.....but that`s enough for us. 




macraven said:


> _you are always a very busy homie!!
> 
> i bet your house is so clean you could eat off of the floor.
> 
> at my place, you couldn't see my floor.......
> 
> 
> tea with honey is a trick to drink when you have that tickling throat.
> maybe lace it with some "hard" stuff and it will go away soon.
> 
> 
> i have on my list today to remember to look for the super moon.
> 
> 
> 
> how many more sleeps for you Carole before your darkside stay?_



Confession time.......I did only do a "little" housework yesterday....I hate housework but it`s gotta be done!!!

Tried some honey this morning  Really struggle with honey as I only like it in honey mustard dressing.........now if maple syrup was medicinal I would have no trouble 

81 sleeps till our overnight at the airport Radisson and that make 82 sleeps till Orlando  



macraven said:


> _
> i looked at my air reservation about 15 minutes ago and noticed a red alert on my ressie.
> 
> 
> well, looks like i have to change my car service from home to a 3:30 am pick up.
> get in line for check in early to beat the business travelers and wait till the employees open up.
> 
> i am not an early morning person.
> i can't believe they canceled my flight.
> 
> i called united after i did the reconfirmation to have my seat rebooked.
> originally it was an large airbus and now it is a smaller plane.
> but am all set on my seat.
> 
> 
> only good thing is i love coffee and all the mcdonalds at ord will be open that early morning....._



You may as well not bother going to bed!!! That sucks big time such a change of times.......any earlier and we would have been passing in the air.....I could have waved to you!! Well maybe not so much if our flight heads straight across the Atlantic instead of going down the east coast then turning right.

If you need an alarm call.....I`ll be awake......can`t believe we miss one another by one day!!!!! Next year hopefully 


It`s cool here today with some very sudden heavy downpours......no sitting in the garden today. Laundry and Ironing I think for me today.

Happy Sunday


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Well we arrived. It took 16 hours straight thru. Wanted to see monsters last night but it was sold out we have tickets for 530 today. Now the vacation can begin.



Wow.....that`s a long drive.......have a great trip though, looking forward to hearing about it


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _it's almost 1:10 am sunday morning and i'm killing time on the Dis since i can't sleep.
> 
> 
> i looked at my air reservation about 15 minutes ago and noticed a red alert on my ressie.
> 
> 
> United canceled my flight down to orlando in september........
> i clicked on the red note and it took me to a section to confirm it,  switching me to another flight.
> 
> of course i clicked it.
> i paid for the rt ticket back in february.
> now is not the time to finding another company to use.
> especially since united is $218 round trip and all others are near $300 at this point.
> 
> they changed my flight to 6:00 am.
> WHAT............
> 
> ORD has a listed check in time 90 minutes prior on monday mornings.
> it is one of the busier periods for travelers there.
> their counter isn't manned until 5:00 am....
> 
> i don't even finish packing until midnight prior to my flight.
> 
> well, looks like i have to change my car service from home to a 3:30 am pick up.
> get in line for check in early to beat the business travelers and wait till the employees open up.
> 
> i am not an early morning person.
> i can't believe they canceled my flight.
> 
> i called united after i did the reconfirmation to have my seat rebooked.
> originally it was an large airbus and now it is a smaller plane.
> but am all set on my seat.
> 
> 
> only good thing is i love coffee and all the mcdonalds at ord will be open that early morning....._




Wow what a fiasco. 

The only good thing is its on the start of your vacation and not going home. Gives you time to recoup. 



goofyfigment said:


> Well we arrived. It took 16 hours straight thru. Wanted to see monsters last night but it was sold out we have tickets for 530 today. Now the vacation can begin.



Have fun.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Well we arrived. It took 16 hours straight thru. Wanted to see monsters last night but it was sold out we have tickets for 530 today. Now the vacation can begin.



_glad you had a safe trip and there now!

i heard that the monsters movie was awesome.
what a fun way to start a vacation!_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> You may as well not bother going to bed!!! That sucks big time such a change of times.......any earlier and we would have been passing in the air.....I could have waved to you!! Well maybe not so much if our flight heads straight across the Atlantic instead of going down the east coast then turning right.
> 
> If you need an alarm call.....I`ll be awake......can`t believe we miss one another by one day!!!!! Next year hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday



_i so wished i would be there a day earlier so we could meet up.
i'm crossing my fingers that in 2014 will be possible.
i need to contact you before i book anything next year!_



Bluer101 said:


> Wow what a fiasco.
> 
> The only good thing is its on the start of your vacation and not going home. Gives you time to recoup.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun.



_you do have a point.
it is better to be in orlando early and start the vacation early.
_


----------



## kittengal13

Thank you for the welcome messages guys 


And thanks for the weight loss comments  totally not a diet person but weight watchers seems to agree with me.... I've been really bad this weekend though.. Too many takeaways!!

And I sure am a cat person! I have two one year old female cats who are polar opposites of each other- one is quiet and gentle and one is.. Well, for lack of a better work... Crazy!!! Haha, I'm convinced she's a human in a cats body!  they are both amazing! Do you have cats? 

Kitten Gal x


----------



## macraven

_i need *Schumigirl 101* to teach me the time zones.


she's in the UK also



so i don't know if our Kitten has just woken up or had her dinner for the evening. 

anyhoot, talk about cats all you want.
besides hhn, i completely and totally love cats.

my kitten is a red tabby, her name is Luna.
the other is a calico adult female (also) and named Kyla.


i adore my kitties but hate when they throw up.
ick._


----------



## kittengal13

Ha ha, I am from the UK so it is currently 6:32pm... I've just logged on at 6pm because I was working all day then had my dinner etc.. if it makes you feel any better, I do not know anything about time zones either 

My cats are called Holly (jet black, crazy) and Skye (grey striped, quiet).

Also, what is the dark side? Is that what WDWers call Universal?


----------



## Bluer101

kittengal13 said:


> Ha ha, I am from the UK so it is currently 6:32pm... I've just logged on at 6pm because I was working all day then had my dinner etc.. if it makes you feel any better, I do not know anything about time zones either
> 
> My cats are called Holly (jet black, crazy) and Skye (grey striped, quiet).
> 
> Also, what is the dark side? Is that what WDWers call Universal?



Dark side is Universal and Motherland is Disney.


----------



## kittengal13

Bluer101 said:


> Dark side is Universal and Motherland is Disney.



Thanks for the info!

What's your fave?


----------



## Bluer101

We live cats too. Right now we only have one female that's 16-17 years old. We have had her since a kitten. She is a tabby. 

We used to have a male Russian Blue but had to be put down in 2007. After a few surgeries in his life he ended up with huge stones that operating was not guaranteed. So to not put him through it with either complications after even if he made it. Do the smart choice was to spend some time at the vet and put him down. DW and I were there the whole time and I held him through the whole injection process. It was sad but no more suffering. 

On a side note when our tabby passes on we will again get 2 more.


----------



## kittengal13

So sad  But you're right, at least there was no more suffering!

I do love cats, I love when my cats do crazy things like chase my phone charger around or if I put my hand under a blanket and move it around they go crazy thinking it's something they must catch... endless hours of fun!


----------



## macraven

kittengal13 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> What's your fave?



_*the darkside of course !!*
since this is the universal/darkside forums, we all gather on these boards.


some of us do the motherland also.

i can't imagine going to orlando and not hitting up both theme parks and resorts.


but, with the prices at the motherland growing on everything, i have started cutting back the time i spend there.

i do 17 nights most times, or more, and this trip it will be 11 days at the darkside.

the rates for hotels at the motherland are getting out of hand.
the value, Pop, is over $128 for a weekend night.
during the week, for the time period i am there, is over $100.

MK ticket for one day only is $101.18

the basic food plan has increased in price this year starting september.
it comes out to be over $58.xx a day for one ts, qs and snack per person.

i can remember the days when all stars was $49 a night...........


i'm rushed when i am at the motherland for busses, lines, that type of stuff.

when i transfer over to the darkside, i become totally relaxed.
i don't have to rush for anything.

i can sleep late in the morning and still have time in the parks.

even though i miss original rides/attractions at UO, i do enjoy the new things that come to it.

i like how they listen to the park guests on what they want changed in the parks.

so, my heart belongs to the darkside._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We live cats too. Right now we only have one female that's 16-17 years old. We have had her since a kitten. She is a tabby.
> 
> We used to have a male Russian Blue but had to be put down in 2007. After a few surgeries in his life he ended up with huge stones that operating was not guaranteed. So to not put him through it with either complications after even if he made it. Do the smart choice was to spend some time at the vet and put him down. DW and I were there the whole time and I held him through the whole injection process. It was sad but no more suffering.
> 
> On a side note when our tabby passes on we will again get 2 more.



_it is always sad when you lose a kitty.....

we lost Baby last year at age 18.

we still had Kyla and she was so sad with her gone.
when i returned from my orlando vacation, we adopted a 7 week kitten (Luna) from a rescue shelter.

Kyla loves Luna and acts like she is back in the kitten stage again!_


----------



## kittengal13

macraven said:


> _*the darkside of course !!*
> since this is the universal/darkside forums, we all gather on these boards.
> 
> 
> some of us do the motherland also.
> 
> i can't imagine going to orlando and not hitting up both theme parks and resorts.
> 
> 
> but, with the prices at the motherland growing on everything, i have started cutting back the time i spend there.
> 
> i do 17 nights most times, or more, and this trip it will be 11 days at the darkside.
> 
> the rates for hotels at the motherland are getting out of hand.
> the value, Pop, is over $128 for a weekend night.
> during the week, for the time period i am there, is over $100.
> 
> MK ticket for one day only is $101.18
> 
> the basic food plan has increased in price this year starting september.
> it comes out to be over $58.xx a day for one ts, qs and snack per person.
> 
> i can remember the days when all stars was $49 a night...........
> 
> 
> i'm rushed when i am at the motherland for busses, lines, that type of stuff.
> 
> when i transfer over to the darkside, i become totally relaxed.
> i don't have to rush for anything.
> 
> i can sleep late in the morning and still have time in the parks.
> 
> even though i miss original rides/attractions at UO, i do enjoy the new things that come to it.
> 
> i like how they listen to the park guests on what they want changed in the parks.
> 
> so, my heart belongs to the darkside._




I agree, couldn't imagine going to Flo and not doing both.... while I LOVE the magic of WDW, I feel there is a more 'cool' and relaxed element of UO, which I just prefer! One of my favourite elements of UO is Marvel Superhero Island- that crazy music they play in that Island just makes me smile! I was listening to it the other day and was nearly exploding with excitement!!


----------



## keishashadow

kittengal13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I'm new to DIS boards so just wanted to pop in and say hi!!
> 
> I am a HUGE universal orlando fan and can't wait to return next year!!
> 
> Kitten Gal x


 
welcome!

soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur kitty _couldn't pass up a big bang theory shout out_



BrinkofSunshine said:


> That's true.. I guess because *when it's in your backyard so to speak, you forget how much of a luxury it seems to other people. Then again I'm not really a beach person.* I burn too easily even with sunscreen, and everyone I know tends to like to lay around and tan, which is a nightmare for me!
> 
> I try and stay out of the sun as much as possible in the summer. I question the sanity of those who choose to do theme park vacations in these months!


 
i'm a water dog, beach, pool, jacuzzi, it's all gooooood to me

so true re not appreciating things when you're 'used to them'. We tried since start of shuttle program to see one, any one, several times a year did get to see a rocket launch. I would just grit my teeth when people would report here that the sonic boom _bothered them_ during their vacations.

mac - have you looked into a later flight?

i'm trying to work thru updating my contacts/confirmations on new internet provider


----------



## Bluer101

Is anyone else crazy and save their room keys? This is not even all of them. We have used many of DS's to attach to his book bags for school. Then just write the teachers name, punch a hole, and zip tie to bag.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Never stayed in a room, so I don't save room keys. 
I save all my tickets for the parks though. 


Spent part of yesterday taking over _eight hundred photos_ at a riding barn. Yeesh!! I deleted most of them, as they were action sessions and I only wanted the best of each set. 

*flops down on couch and snores*


----------



## Bluer101

Kogo Shuko said:


> Never stayed in a room, so I don't save room keys.
> I save all my tickets for the parks though.
> 
> 
> Spent part of yesterday taking over _eight hundred photos_ at a riding barn. Yeesh!! I deleted most of them, as they were action sessions and I only wanted the best of each set.
> 
> *flops down on couch and snores*



That's the best thing about the digital world, snap away and delete if needed.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Bluer101 said:


> That's the best thing about the digital world, snap away and delete if needed.



Thank goodness!! I love the ability to do a session of quick photos, when a horse is doing something silly. It gives me more possibilities of getting it on film.


----------



## goofyfigment

Well day one of vacation was very relaxed. We went to the pool and then to see monsters university! Seemed so weird not to be at a park. Tomorrow is blizzard beach and capones dinner show


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Kogo Shuko said:


> Never stayed in a room, so I don't save room keys.
> I save all my tickets for the parks though.
> 
> 
> Spent part of yesterday taking over _eight hundred photos_ at a riding barn. Yeesh!! I deleted most of them, as they were action sessions and I only wanted the best of each set.
> 
> *flops down on couch and snores*



Yeesh that's a lot of photos. I wish you'd come to my barn... I always have to bother my trainer to takes pictures of me riding!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i so wished i would be there a day earlier so we could meet up.
> i'm crossing my fingers that in 2014 will be possible.
> i need to contact you before i book anything next year!_



  We`ll get it sorted for next year. Hoping for  October time next year, not sure about Kyle as his 5 year degree course at University involves the 3rd year being a work placement.....anywhere!!!! So we`re unsure if he`ll be with us or not which means we can pick and choose when we go......although it`s just up in the air as it`s still a bit away and we don`t know quite how it`s going to work yet.   





macraven said:


> _i need *Schumigirl 101* to teach me the time zones.
> 
> 
> she's in the UK also
> 
> 
> 
> _



LOL......we`re 6 hours ahead of you.....too long!!!

Time difference is a pest if you want to speak to someone in the States......trying to plan when I`m not in bed and suits people over there. I`ll usually be in bed when you`re eating dinner Raven 
My relatives in New York work all day too, so it needs to be the weekend usually, although my cousins are both teachers so they`ll be finished for the summer now too I suspect.



Off to meet a friend for lunch today, then spend some time together this afternoon. We usually meet up every few weeks but won`t see her now till October as she has a villa in Spain and spends the summer there, she leaves next week, and when she comes back I`ll be in Orlando.....it`ll nearly be Christmas by then!!!!

Have a good Monday all


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. 5 days to go.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Yeesh that's a lot of photos. I wish you'd come to my barn... I always have to bother my trainer to takes pictures of me riding!



Being the token photographer, I know how you feel!! I very rarely have anyone come out and take pictures of me! I've got a few good pictures of me on my favourite horses, but we're usually posing, as opposed to in mid-canter or something cool. 



Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone. 5 days to go.



All you have to do is get through one more week! Woohoo!!


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone. 5 days to go.



Okay, rub it in Bluer!  No, that's so exciting.  The week will fly by.

Sunny and predicted heat wave this week.  Starting today, 90F, and by Wednesday, 95F.  Hot and humid, with pop up thunderstorms.  Not all areas will see them.  Welcome to summer!!!

And it now feels like summer, not only the heat and humidity and pop up storms, but camp has started.  The kids are off to work and go to camp.  

And I am the main photo taker.  And I really like the digital now.  DD also likes to take pictures, so the ability to save and delete now or later is so nice.  I can't believe how many pictures we printed out of our vacation last year.  Have always used a point and shoot, but just bought a DSL, so I am hoping the pictures will be even nicer.

Happy Monday all!


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> Well day one of vacation was very relaxed. We went to the pool and then to see monsters university! Seemed so weird not to be at a park. Tomorrow is blizzard beach and capones dinner show


 
i love the disney waterparks, rode all the crushin gusher routes last trip - repeatedly.  never tried any of the dinner show, let us know how u liked it.



Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone. 5 days to go.


 
lookie...one hand!

carole - try to pick the week _before _Columbus day next year please.  

This morning booked our airfare at decent rate for January trip on SWA and snagged two studios at AKV.  Hoping my kids' value turns out to be a savannah view so GD can see the giraffes.

kogo suko - i bought the mr a fancier camera than i'm used to operating for xmas.  I was taking some pics last trip and didn't know he had it set for burst, it took off on me...can't believe how many pics it took.  guess i should read the manual


----------



## macraven

_slept in this morning.


didn't get to sleep until early this morning, but, before the sun came up.


need to play ketchup.  _


----------



## macraven

_well, i blew this day off didn't i..........
just now getting back here.





we got one homie at the darkside now
*googyfigment*

who else is going this month or july?




i know *Bluer* will be leaving soon._


----------



## goofyfigment

keishashadow said:
			
		

> i love the disney waterparks, rode all the crushin gusher routes last trip - repeatedly.  never tried any of the dinner show, let us know how u liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capone's was great. It was corny but hysterical at the same time. Highly recommend.
> 
> This was our first visit to blizzard beach and we prefer typhoon lagoon, now we know.
> 
> Today after breakfast we are hitting the studios and dinner at medieval times (won tickets) have a great Tuesday everyone
Click to expand...


----------



## Kogo Shuko

goofyfigment said:


> Today after breakfast we are hitting the studios and dinner at medieval times (won tickets) have a great Tuesday everyone



Enjoy everything!
I love going to Medieval Times. I don't remember the Orlando one much as the Toronto one, but I do know I've enjoyed the show both times. The food is good, and the trained horses are beautiful to watch. 

It's super humid up here. Has been for the past few days. My apartment is nice and cool because of my air conditioner. The moment I opened the door into the hallway, I was blasted with a wall of hot and sticky air. YUCK!


----------



## Bluer101

I have never done any of the dinner shows either. 


Well it's still hot down here but it's nice coming home from work to swim. Only 4 more sleeps till I go home. I can't wait to be at the parks and lounging at the pool being waited on since DW won't wait on me here. Lol

I forgot to add, anyone want to join us at Chili's tonight?


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Capone's was great. It was corny but hysterical at the same time. Highly recommend.
> 
> This was our first visit to blizzard beach and we prefer typhoon lagoon, now we know.
> 
> Today after breakfast we are hitting the studios and dinner at medieval times (won tickets) have a great Tuesday everyone



_the kids and i did Capones the first year it opened.
(or right near opening year)

we had fun at that place.  glad to read it still is around.

we also did the wrestling place and medieval times.

i have done MT twice in orlando.
we really liked the food but asked for the plastic utensils.......

we have a MT about an hour from where we live.
of course we can't do that one, the one in orlando is better.
(that is where the jim carrey film as done.)

sounds like you are having fun!
water and summer.
it goes together quite well.
(swimming i should say, not meaning rain)_


----------



## macraven

_Nice Pool bluer !!_


----------



## MDer2FL

Homies (lol, love that!) --

It's T-minus 3 days and I'm feeling nervous.    I always get this way before a trip.  I guess because I do all the planning, reserving, scheduling, etc., I feel so much pressure that everything "be perfect."   I think I've dotted all the I's and crossed all the T's but I still feel unusually anxious about this one.

Speak in nice soothing voices and calm me down!


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> Homies (lol, love that!) --
> 
> It's T-minus 3 days and I'm feeling nervous.    I always get this way before a trip.  I guess because I do all the planning, reserving, scheduling, etc., I feel so much pressure that everything "be perfect."   I think I've dotted all the I's and crossed all the T's but I still feel unusually anxious about this one.
> 
> Speak in nice soothing voices and calm me down!





_Homie........yes, you are a homie to us.
all the posters here are family, which is a homie to me..

those days prior to leaving on a fun vacation are stressful.
i speak from experience on that.


take up drinking so you won't even know what time of day it is.
everything will pass quickly then..

then before you know it, it is time to leave for the trip._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I'm back and playing ketchup today.

Good to see all the new homies...welcome to the darkside

Mac, I wasted my day off trying to get all the excess hair off of my husky dog, Sasha...I think I have enough hair to build another dog and she still looks scraggly even after her bath.

The good news is we are going to the beach in 10 days...I can't wait.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

I've been to Medieval Times and Arabian Nights in the past year, I liked both, but I'd give the edge to MT. I loved the Dressage portion and I had more fun in general. Then again I'm content to watch horses all day  

Anyone been to Treasure Tavern? Wondering if it's worth going to.


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> Homies (lol, love that!) --
> 
> It's T-minus 3 days and I'm feeling nervous.    I always get this way before a trip.  I guess because I do all the planning, reserving, scheduling, etc., I feel so much pressure that everything "be perfect."   I think I've dotted all the I's and crossed all the T's but I still feel unusually anxious about this one.
> 
> Speak in nice soothing voices and calm me down!



I think I asked before but you are stay at RPR now right? How many nights. We arrive Saturday early morning and leave Sunday July 7 th. Might bump into you of meet up. We spend a lot of afternoons at the pool.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Nice Pool bluer !!



Thanks, it's nice having it in the back yard.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

BrinkofSunshine said:


> I've been to Medieval Times and Arabian Nights in the past year, I liked both, but I'd give the edge to MT. I loved the Dressage portion and I had more fun in general. Then again I'm content to watch horses all day
> 
> Anyone been to Treasure Tavern? Wondering if it's worth going to.



What's Arabian Nights like? Is it easy to get front row for camera-addicted folks like me?


----------



## MDer2FL

macraven said:


> _
> take up drinking so you won't even know what time of day it is.
> everything will pass quickly then..
> 
> then before you know it, it is time to leave for the trip._



Oh mac... LOL.... no shortage of flowing wine here...  

Still -- gotta make it all Pair-fec-toh for the family!   DH always tells me to quit stressing.  I can't!!   Tomorrow will be "what clothes does everyone plan to take" day.   I have to oversee my girls' packing (ages 8, 10, 11) and be sure their carry-ons aren't overflowing with stuffed animals and other assorted... uh... crap.


----------



## MDer2FL

Bluer101 said:


> I think I asked before but you are stay at RPR now right? How many nights. We arrive Saturday early morning and leave Sunday July 7 th. Might bump into you of meet up. We spend a lot of afternoons at the pool.



Hi -- yes, we arrive this Sat.   Had planned on staying at Portofino but then my stepDD decided to come, so we now have 2 rooms at RPH.   Never having been to anything Universal, I'm a bit anxious as to how it'll all work out.   Give me a "tell" so I'll know you if we happen to see you!   For us --- two 40-somethings, carrying some extra pounds, with a curly-long-haired 20 yr old and three younger blonds.   LOL!


----------



## keishashadow

mac we are family...i got all my homies and me. I'll take the highroad and congratulate the Blackhawks, take care of lord stanley's trophy for us until it makes it's way back home.



goofyfigment said:


> keishashadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the disney waterparks, rode all the crushin gusher routes last trip - repeatedly. never tried any of the dinner show, let us know how u liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capone's was great. It was corny but hysterical at the same time. Highly recommend.
> 
> This was our first visit to blizzard beach and *we prefer typhoon lagoon, now we know.*
> 
> Today after breakfast we are hitting the studios and dinner at medieval times (won tickets) have a great Tuesday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, nothing like getting crushed by the wave pool. Can't remember the name of the family slide @ blizzard beach but slid half way across the raft on one of the turns last trip down wheeeeee. Nice kids we rode with nearly choked trying really hard not to laugh at that sight.
> 
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Nice Pool bluer !!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wowzer indeed, and screened in from the little nasties found thru out FLA...not to be confused with the fine young man in water. He's a lucky dude, remind him to thank you, often.
> 
> 
> 
> MDer2FL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homies (lol, love that!) --
> 
> It's T-minus 3 days and I'm feeling nervous.  I always get this way before a trip. I guess because I do all the planning, reserving, scheduling, etc., I feel so much pressure that everything "be perfect." I think I've dotted all the I's and crossed all the T's but I still feel unusually anxious about this one.
> 
> Speak in nice soothing voices and calm me down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take two and post back in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, how can u go wrong with a drink that has the seal of approval from swedish fish?
> 
> ps the next time somebody posts on the U board complaining about the price of the onsite hotels, remind me to point out that they are asking $147 a night mid January for the Art of Animation standard room, what they tell me is 'a value' and that i was 'lucky' to grab a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MDer2FL

ooooooh, pretty little fishies swimming round and round and round....


Thank you, keishashadow!  My nerves just took a step or two down!  LOL


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Kogo Shuko said:


> What's Arabian Nights like? Is it easy to get front row for camera-addicted folks like me?



An American girl finds out she's really an Arabian princess and various suitors from other countries try to win her affections with various horse events. They feature a bunch of Arabian horses as well as some other breeds. The best part is a segment with trick riders and vaulters... standing up on the horses backs, jumping from horse to horse. Way more than I'd ever be brave enough to do!! 

The show itself was pretty cheesy (I mean... what else can one expect?) but the horses were beautiful. It just didn't have the same excitement level as MT. 

Unfortunately I have no clue about seating arrangements!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm back and playing ketchup today.
> 
> Good to see all the new homies...welcome to the darkside
> 
> Mac, I wasted my day off trying to get all the excess hair off of my husky dog, Sasha...I think I have enough hair to build another dog and she still looks scraggly even after her bath.
> 
> The good news is we are going to the beach in 10 days...I can't wait.




_i saw you slipping in here homie.......



you have a huskie and live in the South?
i bet Sasha sheds a lot.

that is harder than sticking 3 little kids in a tub to wash them down.
but i bet the doggy behaves better......


(this reminds me of sticking my boys when they were 3, 2 and 1 in the tub one day.  thought it would be easier doing all 3 littles at the same time.
boy, was i stupid)

have a great awesome time at the beach!_




MDer2FL said:


> Hi -- yes, we arrive this Sat.
> Give me a "tell" so I'll know you if we happen to see you!   For us --- two 40-somethings, carrying some extra pounds, with a curly-long-haired 20 yr old and three younger blonds.   LOL!



_i hear he is Tall.
and since he has a pool in his backyard, i would imagine he will be wearing swim fins.



but since i am 5' 3" anything over 5' 7" is tall to me._


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> An American girl finds out she's really an Arabian princess and various suitors from other countries try to win her affections with various horse events. They feature a bunch of Arabian horses as well as some other breeds. The best part is a segment with trick riders and vaulters... standing up on the horses backs, jumping from horse to horse. Way more than I'd ever be brave enough to do!!
> 
> The show itself was pretty cheesy (I mean... what else can one expect?) but the horses were beautiful. It just didn't have the same excitement level as MT.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no clue about seating arrangements!



_i like cheesy shows.

a few times i almost bought tickets for that show.
i'm sorry i missed it.


it is a popular dinner show in orlando.
it has been around for many years._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac we are family...i got all my homies and me. I'll take the highroad and congratulate the Blackhawks, take care of lord stanley's trophy for us until it makes it's way back home.



_i watch the Hawks, Bears, Brewers and the Cardinal games.

don't usually do a shout out when one of my teams win (exception is the Cards) but was happy for the hawks win.

even more surprising is only 23, or was it 26, arrests in the city last night due to the celebrating.

wriggleville was packed and the po po brought out the men in blue on horses.
i think Little Miss Sunshine would have loved watching that.....

at 11:30 last night tv still going back to show the crowds and the po po .

_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

BrinkofSunshine said:


> An American girl finds out she's really an Arabian princess and various suitors from other countries try to win her affections with various horse events. They feature a bunch of Arabian horses as well as some other breeds. The best part is a segment with trick riders and vaulters... standing up on the horses backs, jumping from horse to horse. Way more than I'd ever be brave enough to do!!
> 
> The show itself was pretty cheesy (I mean... what else can one expect?) but the horses were beautiful. It just didn't have the same excitement level as MT.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no clue about seating arrangements!



I think I'll look into this. I _wish_ I had to do the nerve some riders do!
But when I can't *do* it, I photograph it. 

I'm not against cheesy, but the reason I haven't gone before is that I'm a huge fan of MT. The one up here in Toronto is exquisite to look at. And that's where I first started taking pictures of horses (successfully)!


----------



## goofyfigment

MT was nice. I've been to the one in new jersey and Canada this one seemed smaller????  But fun was had and that's all that matters. Need to head off to dream land early entry at islands tomorrow!


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> Hi -- yes, we arrive this Sat.   Had planned on staying at Portofino but then my stepDD decided to come, so we now have 2 rooms at RPH.   Never having been to anything Universal, I'm a bit anxious as to how it'll all work out.   Give me a "tell" so I'll know you if we happen to see you!   For us --- two 40-somethings, carrying some extra pounds, with a curly-long-haired 20 yr old and three younger blonds.   LOL!



Well I'm a year shy of 40 and DW is not far behind. I'm 6'4" and bald (clean shaved) mustache and goatee. DW is 5'10" and my sidekick. DS just look for mini me with a little hair, I swear the milk man did it.



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> _i hear he is Tall.
> and since he has a pool in his backyard, i would imagine he will be wearing swim fins.
> _







			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> wowzer indeed, and screened in from the little nasties found thru out FLA...not to be confused with the fine young man in water. He's a lucky dude, remind him to thank you, often.



He's a good young man, very thankful.


----------



## macraven

_keisha, when we meet up with homies this fall at the darkside, we need to wear heels so we look taller........

i have a new list of newbies for meet and greet.


wait, vicki is short, we'll skip the heels when we see her._


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Well I'm a year shy of 40 and DW is not far behind. I'm 6'4" and bald (clean shaved) mustache and goatee.



Lol........I always imagined you to look kinda like Tom Selleck in his Magnum day  You sometimes just get an image in your head of how you imagine someone will look like..........and yep.......loving the pool..................ideal for pool parties.........  



macraven said:


> _keisha, when we meet up with homies this fall at the darkside, we need to wear heels so we look taller........
> 
> i have a new list of newbies for meet and greet.
> 
> 
> wait, vicki is short, we'll skip the heels when we see her._



I`m 5"6 ish........strange thing is I think I`m 5"8 in my head. So really, I`m more short than tall.....if that makes sense!!!

Hi Vicki...........have a blast at the beach 


Got some sad news yesterday. One of my aunts died.

She was the last of my dads side of siblings.  She was 80 a few days ago and had been suffering with dementia for a few years, but I won`t remember her that way. 

When I was young they moved to England so we visited them and my cousins......she had a big family, for holidays in the summer and my overriding memory of her will be her glamour. She always reminded me of Elizabeth Taylor mainly because her hair was always coloured jet black and she had stunning eyes. She was always dressed and made up as if she was going out, even at breakfast....lol........she used to teeter around in pink fluffy bedroom slippers with heels......but that was what she liked to do. So I won`t remember her in the latter years as that is too sad, but will hold on to my older memories.

So had a strange night last night. You know when you sit remembering things you haven`t thought of for a while and they make you happy but sad at the same time?

Anyhoo sorry for the not so happy post.

It`s Wednesday.....nearly the weekend


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> keisha, when we meet up with homies this fall at the darkside, we need to wear heels so we look taller........
> 
> i have a new list of newbies for meet and greet.
> 
> wait, vicki is short, we'll skip the heels when we see her.



No need for heels I won't look down on you, lol.

I'm great in crowds easy to see the way through.


----------



## MDer2FL

So sorry for your loss, schumigirl.  

Bluer, I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## macraven

and 


_so sorry for your loss......._


----------



## macraven

_i'm off to get one of the  shaved like a lion.




it takes two peeps to round her up and stick her in the carrier.._


----------



## Lynne G

Shumi    Sorry to hear of your Aunt's passing.  Good to hold onto good memories.

Mac, ha! ha!  Your cat sounds like a dog my DSis had.  She actually had to start using medicine to calm it down.  It never liked the vets nor getting a bath.  It would hide in the oddest, hardest to find places.  

Another very hot day with chance of a late day storm.  Hump day indeed.  It's still the morning, and I feel like I've been up all day.  Well, half a day so far though.  Need more 

I can get lost in a crowd, even my DS is now taller than me, and he won't be a tall man.  I'm one of the shorter homies!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl, 


It's always hard losing someone, we are truly sorry.


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> So sorry for your loss, schumigirl.
> 
> Bluer, I'll keep an eye out for you!



I'm normally on the boards everyday while there so I can PM you too.


----------



## keishashadow

Finally, hump day, will this week ever end?  so hot and stormy here



Bluer101 said:


> He's a good young man, very thankful.






macraven said:


> _keisha, when we meet up with homies this fall at the darkside, we need to wear heels so we look taller........_
> 
> _i have a new list of newbies for meet and greet._
> 
> 
> _wait, vicki is short, we'll skip the heels when we see her._


 
hey, i'm the tallest of my siblings and parents, that should count for something.  When starting to download last batch of pictures, ran across one of the two of us standing together in front of the haunted mansion from the 40th anniversary celebration day...i must've been slouching.  As long as we're taller than the Gringott bank goblins we can hold our own.

Carole so very sorry to hear.  pink fluffly bedroom slippers, how cool is that?  your aunt sounds like she was one grande old dame.


----------



## Metro West

I meant to ask this earlier but....

Did anyone catch the first episode of "Under The Dome" Monday night?

Spielberg and King are executive producers and it's a 13 week mini-series. 

I read the book and like it...until the end. Why does SK always write great stories but then come up with a completely stupid ending?

I hope they do some work on the mini-series and come up with a better ending than the book.

Anyone else see it?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I meant to ask this earlier but....
> 
> Did anyone catch the first episode of "Under The Dome" Monday night?
> 
> Spielberg and King are executive producers and it's a 13 week mini-series.
> 
> I read the book and like it...until the end. Why does SK always write great stories but then come up with a completely stupid ending?
> 
> I hope they do some work on the mini-series and come up with a better ending than the book.
> 
> Anyone else see it?



I watched it and thought it was pretty good but then again I am a big fan of SK and watch anything of his that has been made into a movie or tv series


----------



## macraven

_totally agree with youse Metro.
hoping the series has a much better ending!



been busy today and now home to dis........._


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> I meant to ask this earlier but....
> 
> Did anyone catch the first episode of "Under The Dome" Monday night?
> 
> Spielberg and King are executive producers and it's a 13 week mini-series.
> 
> I read the book and like it...until the end. Why does SK always write great stories but then come up with a completely stupid ending?
> 
> I hope they do some work on the mini-series and come up with a better ending than the book.
> 
> Anyone else see it?



I thought it was pretty darn good for a made for TV thing. Excited to see what happens!


----------



## schumigirl

*Thanks for all the good wishes about my Auntie  It means a lot.*





Metro West said:


> Did anyone catch the first episode of "Under The Dome" Monday night?
> 
> Spielberg and King are executive producers and it's a 13 week mini-series.
> 
> I read the book and like it...until the end. Why does SK always write great stories but then come up with a completely stupid ending?
> 
> I hope they do some work on the mini-series and come up with a better ending than the book.
> 
> Anyone else see it?




That sounds like something Tom would watch when it reaches us at some point. I`m not a fan of SK in general........except the Green Mile. And yes anything I have watched of his has always been let down with a tosh ending!



Going on with tv shows.........gutted to learn Touch with Kiefer Sutherland has been cancelled....no 3rd series  We loved that show.

Hope they do something to tie up the show.....but they won`t will they!! I hate investing in a show for it just to end like that before we get a proper conclusion.  


Heyho.......off to the shops to get a whole new set of oven/bakeware stuff. Had a massive clearout last night and decided it all needed replaced and put everything in the bin. Nothing like a shopping spree to brighten a dull day


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> I meant to ask this earlier but....
> 
> Did anyone catch the first episode of "Under The Dome" Monday night?
> 
> Spielberg and King are executive producers and it's a 13 week mini-series.
> 
> I read the book and like it...until the end. Why does SK always write great stories but then come up with a completely stupid ending?
> 
> I hope they do some work on the mini-series and come up with a better ending than the book.
> 
> Anyone else see it?



I totally forgot about it. I'm not a big tv person but when I see a show or movie that peaks my interest I will watch.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I most definitely watched Under the Dome. 

I'm also a huge fan of Stephen King, and I was rather impressed by the first episode of this show. 

Often times, I find the books are pretty bad. Green Mile is obviously one of the exceptions. 

But Pet Semetary?

Ugh.

This show has a really great cast, and that along should at least carry it a little way. Now if only the writing is as good as the acting, which it has been so far. You can tell it's got some big people backing it, but it still has that Stephen King feel.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _i'm off to get one of the  shaved like a lion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it takes two peeps to round her up and stick her in the carrier.._



I used to do this to my Chows  (please share kitteh pics!)

How has everyone been? We've been quietly plotting, trying to come up with some kind of really fun way to surprise Squish with our Darkside trip, and waiting on the hub's vacation to be posted so I can actually book. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Metro West said:


> I meant to ask this earlier but....
> 
> Did anyone catch the first episode of "Under The Dome" Monday night?
> 
> Spielberg and King are executive producers and it's a 13 week mini-series.
> 
> I read the book and like it...until the end. Why does SK always write great stories but then come up with a completely stupid ending?
> 
> I hope they do some work on the mini-series and come up with a better ending than the book.
> 
> Anyone else see it?



We watched too and loved it! I can't wait to see where this all goes.


----------



## KorbensMomma

Dang I forgot all about it, I wonder if they will replay it.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

KorbensMomma said:


> Dang I forgot all about it, I wonder if they will replay it.



My mother says they are re-airing it on Sunday. Not sure what time, though.


Today is Canadian Multiculturalism Day, and we celebrated by purchasing a "passport" and going to eight different kiosks at lunch to try food from various places:
1. Burundi
2. Philippines
3. Jamaica
4. Italy
5. Ireland
6. Lebanon
7. Egypt
8. and Quebec (it may be just a province, but they're extremely loyal to their unique culture)

I am *super* full now and I ate two hours ago!

Then!! Some military choppers did a couple of fly-bys because we just got some fancy new transport chopper, and they're doing a ceremony over on Parliament Hill. 

Very cool!!


----------



## KorbensMomma

Based on Fox News online 

Our beach has been ranked #1 Cleanest Beach in America!!!!

 

Gulf Shores, AL

And they have a really pretty, and accurate, picture.


----------



## macraven

_Kogo, hope youse had a swell multiculturial day......!
and plenty of good food.



when i first saw your screen name, i thought.......Ko - Go to the darkside.
haven't figured out how to use the shuko in that phrase yet.
_


----------



## macraven

KorbensMomma said:


> Based on Fox News online
> 
> Our beach has been ranked #1 Cleanest Beach in America!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf Shores, AL
> 
> And they have a really pretty, and accurate, picture.



_that is wonderful !!

i bet it is an awesome beach.

i'll have to look it up.


is this beach near biloxi, or is it about 90 minute drive ?

i'm thinking i might have been to gulf shores if it is.

_


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning happy Friday. One more day for us, all laundry was done last night and all clothes out ready to pack tonight. 

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _Kogo, hope youse had a swell multiculturial day......!
> and plenty of good food.
> 
> 
> 
> when i first saw your screen name, i thought.......Ko - Go to the darkside.
> haven't figured out how to use the shuko in that phrase yet.
> _



I couldn't tell you how to add the Shuko, but if it makes you feel more justified, my nickname is Kogo. Most people tend to leave the Shuko off, despite the fact that the actual character I stole it from prefered to use the Shuko part of the handle. But Kogo sounds more girly, right? 

Kogo definitely thinks GO to the darkside. 



Bluer101 said:


> Good morning happy Friday. One more day for us, all laundry was done last night and all clothes out ready to pack tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good.



I'm excited for you!! I hope everything goes smoothly and you have a fantastic time!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Today is Canadian Multiculturalism Day, and we celebrated by purchasing a "passport" and going to eight different kiosks at lunch to try food from various places:
> 1. Burundi
> 2. Philippines
> 3. Jamaica
> 4. Italy
> 5. Ireland
> 6. Lebanon
> 7. Egypt
> 8. and Quebec (it may be just a province, but they're extremely loyal to their unique culture)
> 
> I am *super* full now and I ate two hours ago!
> 
> Then!! Some military choppers did a couple of fly-bys because we just got some fancy new transport chopper, and they're doing a ceremony over on Parliament Hill.
> 
> Very cool!!



Oh I like the sound of that too.........sounds like a lot of fun. I like little tastes of different foods from other countries and cultures.



KorbensMomma said:


> Based on Fox News online
> 
> Our beach has been ranked #1 Cleanest Beach in America!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf Shores, AL
> 
> And they have a really pretty, and accurate, picture.



I`m gonna have a google........sounds glorious, and cleanest in America.......wow 



Bluer101 said:


> Good morning happy Friday. One more day for us, all laundry was done last night and all clothes out ready to pack tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good.



In case I miss you later.....have a fantastic time on your trip......I know you will though......look forward to hearing about it when you get back 



It`s pouring with rain here today. It`s also the British F1 Grand Prix.....typical. Hoping the weather picks up as we are driving down to it on Sunday morning, it`s only a couple of hours away from us. Not my favourite race but it`s still a race.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> I watched it and thought it was pretty good but then again I am a big fan of SK and watch anything of his that has been made into a movie or tv series


 
have read most of his books, backlogged at bit @ present time.  Looking forward to release of the shining sequel "Doctor Sleep" due this Septemberbut few of his novels have translated well to the screen imo


i have tv show taped, hate to commit to another show & see if go 'poof' and left hanging...although surprised to see episodes of two abc shows (including 666 park ave) pop up in my DVR list.  Apparantly, even though cancelled they're going to air the rest of the season that was taped.





KorbensMomma said:


> Based on Fox News online
> 
> Our beach has been ranked #1 Cleanest Beach in America!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf Shores, AL
> 
> And they have a really pretty, and accurate, picture.


 
congrats, how nice to live near the ocean.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> have read most of his books, backlogged at bit @ present time.  Looking forward to release of the shining sequel "Doctor Sleep" due this Septemberbut few of his novels have translated well to the screen imo



Oh didn`t know about this one. Will have a read as I did like The Shining......who didn`t love......"redrum......redrum".......still spooks the boots off of me today!!!

We gave up on 666 PA after a couple of episodes.........I`m glad now we did .......another one cancelled!! 

Hoping the new and I think last series of Dexter is better than the last series, didn`t really enjoy that series till the end. And AHS in the Autumn.....really really looking forward to that.

Also need to watch Cabin in the Woods now  

I really don`t watch much tv at all.....not that you would guess!!!!


----------



## macraven

_it's morning time already??



happy friday homies!_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I know it's later in the morning, but I was up late cursing our stupid little pool and then cleaning house to work off my homicidal energies.

I am going to keep my energies positive and tackle the stinkin' pump again in hopes of getting it going. I can't believe finally get the pool cleared and the pump dies. *sigh*

Anyway, I hope those who are lucky enough to be visiting the parks are enjoying beautiful weather and short lines and those who are still in the planning process are enjoying making those pans! I know I'm itching to start booking, but have to wait until next month!


----------



## MDer2FL

Clothes are in the suitcases!  Stress level is high!  

Quick question -- I had read a tip on one of the threads about taking collapsable water bottles and having them filled at CS restaurants.  Do they still do that?

Also, fanny/hip packs are allowed on rides, correct?


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> Clothes are in the suitcases!  Stress level is high!
> 
> Quick question -- I had read a tip on one of the threads about taking collapsable water bottles and having them filled at CS restaurants.  Do they still do that?
> 
> Also, fanny/hip packs are allowed on rides, correct?



They will fill them if you want. You can just ask for water and they will give you a small plastic cup with ice and water as many as you need.

We need to pack tonight but everything is out and ready.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

That's a good question (water bottles). I'm curious too, and which bottles are recommended?  Also, has anyone found a good, water proof something for phones? I've been checking out the bag type that you can still use your phone through, but wanted to know what everyone else has/uses.


----------



## Bluer101

SharkyGoddess said:


> That's a good question (water bottles). I'm curious too, and which bottles are recommended?  Also, has anyone found a good, water proof something for phones? I've been checking out the bag type that you can still use your phone through, but wanted to know what everyone else has/uses.



Most people use DryPak for phones.


----------



## kittengal13

MDer2FL said:


> Also, fanny/hip packs are allowed on rides, correct?



Correct! There are a few exceptions eg the hulk, mummy etc but any rides that don't allow it have complimentary lockers you can store your belongings in while you ride. 

Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## MDer2FL

Thanks all -- 15 hrs til takeoff!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

MDer2FL said:


> Thanks all -- 15 hrs til takeoff!



WOOHOO!!

Have fun!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Bluer101 said:


> Most people use DryPak for phones.



This is the one I've been looking at. It seems to have very good reviews.


----------



## schumigirl

MDer2FL said:


> Thanks all -- 15 hrs til takeoff!



Have a wonderful trip......can`t wait to hear about it when you get back


----------



## macraven

_put another potato in the pot.

i invited oodles over for dinner here tonight.



i told them 5:30 the grub begins.


_


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> Thanks all -- 15 hrs til takeoff!





Bluer101 said:


> They will fill them if you want. You can just ask for water and they will give you a small plastic cup with ice and water as many as you need.
> 
> We need to pack tonight but everything is out and ready.



_two more homies headed for Home tomorrow.
think we will get a postcard from them?


and we have goofyfigment still down at the darkside.



youse 2 have a fun vacation!

anyone need me to do a wake up call in the morning for you?_


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I know it's later in the morning, but I was up late cursing our stupid little pool and then cleaning house to work off my homicidal energies.
> 
> I am going to keep my energies positive and tackle the stinkin' pump again in hopes of getting it going. I can't believe finally get the pool cleared and the pump dies. *sigh*
> 
> Anyway, I hope those who are lucky enough to be visiting the parks are enjoying beautiful weather and short lines and those who are still in the planning process are enjoying making those pans! I know I'm itching to start booking, but have to wait until next month!



_sorry about that pump. 
even more sorrier you had to clean the house.


you haven't booked yet for your october stay ??????????


drop everything and do that now homie._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> two more homies headed for Home tomorrow.
> think we will get a postcard from them?
> 
> and we have goofyfigment still down at the darkside.
> 
> youse 2 have a fun vacation!
> 
> anyone need me to do a wake up call in the morning for you?



No wake up call, maybe when I get back and need to get up for work.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm getting rather impatient. My travel agent STILL has not given me flight options. D:

I know, I know... THREE MONTHS AWAY. But I'm so used to just purchasing my ticket on my own six months in advance.


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> I'm getting rather impatient. My travel agent STILL has not given me flight options. D:
> 
> I know, I know... THREE MONTHS AWAY. But I'm so used to just purchasing my ticket on my own six months in advance.



_how come you didn't book the air yourself?
the only time i used a TA was the first visit to orlando.
after that, i do all the needed bookings.


hope your hear from your TA very soon.

and, hope your get a good deal on the fare!_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> No wake up call, maybe when I get back and need to get up for work.



_how are you gonna sleep tonight with all this excitement that will be waiting for you????


in case you do oversleep saturday, you won't have any worries about missing a flight........._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _how come you didn't book the air yourself?
> the only time i used a TA was the first visit to orlando.
> after that, i do all the needed bookings.
> 
> 
> hope your hear from your TA very soon.
> 
> and, hope your get a good deal on the fare!_



He's a friend's husband. I figured I'd be nice and book the flight and Dis tickets through him. He's not making much money off me, though. Just the flight and Dis tickets. 

The theory here is that he's supposed to be watching for good deals for me, because I'm super lazy about that. I don't tend to wait for a deal, I just tend to buy whatever is available the day I go check Expedia.


----------



## MDer2FL

macraven --

No wakeup call will be needed here.... my 8 yr old has been bouncing off the walls for the past 2 days and prob will not sleep tonight.   When we leave for the airport at 4:30am I fully expect her to be "waking" all of us up!!!   LOL


----------



## macraven

_i may need to borrow your 'alarm clock' for my trip._


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm finishing my last night here. Waiting for the night time show, ive never seen it. Can't believe the week is over already


----------



## MDer2FL

So we'll be leaving for the airport in 6 hours... you'd think I'd be sleeping, right?


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> So we'll be leaving for the airport in 6 hours... you'd think I'd be sleeping, right?



See you there. We just got thru packing. I think we will get on the road around 7 am. So that puts us at RPR by 10 am. Have a safe flight. 

To all the other homies, talk to you at the Darkside, AKA home.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _how are you gonna sleep tonight with all this excitement that will be waiting for you????
> 
> 
> in case you do oversleep saturday, you won't have any worries about missing a flight........._



You are right, that's one of the best things being only just over 2 hours away. You would think by now our vehicle would know its way so I could sleep too.


----------



## macraven

_buh bye homies............._


----------



## macraven

_i bet the two homies traveling to the darkside now are about nearing the end of that travel. (*Bluer* & *Mder*)



stay safe and have fun!



and a welcome back to *goofyfigment* for today!_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Hullo homies!!

Have lots of fun Bluer and Mder!! I really hope you get to run into each other at some point. 

And welcome back GoofyFigment!

I'm on the road this weekend too, especially since it's our long weekend up here. You'd think that I'd want to celebrate Canada Day in the nation's capital, which is where I live. But you'd be wrong. While I can handle crowds at places like Disney, because we're all going in lines and being (mostly) orderly, I can't _stand_ the crowd that is downtown on Canada Day. They have vuvuzelas and no one really knows where they are going. Arg!

So I'm heading back to my hometown!! Also... going on a day trip to Upper Canada Village, to learn about the 1860s (I bought a season pass this year). 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! And Happy Canada Day to those who want to celebrate it.


----------



## glocon

So we are back from our mini beach vacation as of last night. I think I have my DH convinced that we should look into buying a condo there in Sandestin. Told him we could rent it out when we were not using it to help pay the mortgage. Don't know anything about that kind of thing though, so need to research it.

It is the first step in my dastardly plan to move to Florida one day. (DH does not want to, I do. He thinks it is too hot in the summer. I should show him a picture of Bluers pool ).

I commented to him on the drive home how it was just not sad going home after a beach vacation like it is when leaving after a WDW/UO trip. Just doesn't tug at the heartstrings the same way.  But I don't think he got it. Glad to have you guys to commiserate and obsess with.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i bet the two homies traveling to the darkside now are about nearing the end of that travel. (Bluer & Mder)
> 
> stay safe and have fun!
> 
> and a welcome back to goofyfigment for today!



Still on the road 40 miles out. We are on vacation time no rush!


----------



## Bluer101

Arrived.


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> So we are back from our mini beach vacation as of last night. I think I have my DH convinced that we should look into buying a condo there in Sandestin. Told him we could rent it out when we were not using it to help pay the mortgage. Don't know anything about that kind of thing though, so need to research it.
> 
> It is the first step in my dastardly plan to move to Florida one day. (DH does not want to, I do. He thinks it is too hot in the summer. I should show him a picture of Bluers pool ).
> 
> I commented to him on the drive home how it was just not sad going home after a beach vacation like it is when leaving after a WDW/UO trip. Just doesn't tug at the heartstrings the same way.  But I don't think he got it. Glad to have you guys to commiserate and obsess with.




_glad to hear you made it back home safe and sound!
it will be nice to be able to sleep in your own bed again.

i hear ya about that.
when i take trips with Mr Mac, always look forward to returning back home.

when i hit orlando solo, a different story.

my parental units at one time had a place in hobbe sound and did that.
they had a real estate person (paid service) to handle their place each time it was rented out.
they stayed there from late dec to beginning of april each year.

some issues with renting it out would happen and they sold it not many years ago.
_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Arrived.



_*WOOT*...........!


the vacation has officially begun._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _sorry about that pump.
> even more sorrier you had to clean the house.
> 
> 
> you haven't booked yet for your october stay ??????????
> 
> 
> drop everything and do that now homie._



Oh how I wish I could. Unfortunately I have to wait util July when my hubs vacation is posted. 

 Don't these people know I've got planning to do???!!! GAH!


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Anyone know how early they let people into the stage area for the Summer Concert Series?


----------



## goofyfigment

Traffic is crazy today. Stopped in Roanoke Virginia for the night


----------



## SharkyGoddess

SQUEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

Monday I will be booking the first part of our trip!!! 

'cause that's the most important part ya know!


----------



## Bluer101

SharkyGoddess said:


> SQUEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Monday I will be booking the first part of our trip!!!
> 
> 'cause that's the most important part ya know!



It's always nice when you book, the vacation is in go mode.

Well it's raining and thundering here. We are just sitting in the room watching tv and chilling for now. We got in some IOA time this morn for some coasters and water rides. Check in later.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Bluer101 said:


> It's always nice when you book, the vacation is in go mode.
> 
> Well it's raining and thundering here. We are just sitting in the room watching tv and chilling for now. We got in some IOA time this morn for some coasters and water rides. Check in later.



It's a much needed break to happiness 

Hope you're enjoying yourselves!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> SQUEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Monday I will be booking the first part of our trip!!!
> 
> 'cause that's the most important part ya know!



_the phones open early morning.
set your alarm to wake up monday morning.

or if you do the book online, do it before you go to bed.


i don't book online.
i call.
_


----------



## macraven

_i have had a busy day.
had errands to do and was online off and on.


i just got off the phone, again, with United.
last week, my flight to orlando changed.

had to call and have my seat secured again.
did the click for the change of time though.


yesterday, the flights changed again but for the return flight home.

did the change then and seat assigment but kept thinking i wasn't sure about it.


so, after 30 minutes with an agent this evening, changed that flight to where my transporation from the airport would work out.


with the merger of Continental and United, the fleet of craft is changing for ORD.
originally i had airbus, now the change of times are due to Boeing crafts.

when i booked, the rt with taxes was $218.
now they are $331.80.

glad there were no fees to do the changes.

in all the years i have used united, never had flight changes.

have done american and southwest some but i've been lucky on getting better fares with united.
i go with the company that doesn't have me spend my children's inheritance.



_


----------



## RAPstar

Changed my vacation days at work. Originally I was taking a personal day the Friday we leave, but changed that to be a vacation day and will return to work the Friday after. So that gives me 2 full days off work to recovery (and come here and post pics!). 

Only 88 days to go!


----------



## goNDmay9

So excited to see everyone going to the Darkside!


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> So excited to see everyone going to the Darkside!



_you need to join some of us !!_


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Changed my vacation days at work. Originally I was taking a personal day the Friday we leave, but changed that to be a vacation day and will return to work the Friday after. So that gives me 2 full days off work to recovery (and come here and post pics!).
> 
> Only 88 days to go!



_andy, i am totally confused.


you are supposed to use those extra days to be on the vacation, not recover from it.

now what fun is that..........


but you do great pics and i'm going to be excited to see them when you post them.
here._


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Rainy Monday.  Seems like I've been saying that alot.  Woke up to some very noisy rain.   We may have a rainy 4th.  Oh well, at least I do not have to water my plants as much.

Hope those that are at and going to the Darkside have good weather.

Yeah Mac, I hate when the airline changes because they want to.  Though, I have been flying SW lately, and never had changes yet.  Am glad to see that booking far out has so far paid off.  

Happy Canada Day to our Northern neighbors! 


Time for my first cup.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Canada day to all our friends over there 

mac......what a carry on with your airline......but yep glad it didn`t cost you anything!!  We had an email from Virgin Atlantic a few days ago to say there was a time change in our flight home.........I thought.....oh no......turns out we now leave 20 minutes later....not a massive change on a flight across the Atlantic...thank goodness.

Lynne......we have a lovely day today again, but rain is coming this way soon. We have been very spoiled with weather so far this spring/summer.....haven`t needed a jacket, even a light one for ages going out. 

Sharky..........  Always good to get anything booked for a trip........enjoy the planning 



Had a lovely day at the British Grand Prix yesterday. Weather was lovely but race was disappointing as our guy went out with gearbox trouble......gutted!!!! Lots of issues with exploding tyres.......not nice to watch. But glad we went, had an amazing time in the pit lane as my family member who works in F1 gets us in with a pitpass........fun day but we were shattered when we got home last night.

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## macraven

_Happy Canada Day to our homies in the North..........!!_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Woohoo! I get the day off!

It's cloudy so far this Canada Day. I hope it clears up and I get some greatt fireworks.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _andy, i am totally confused.
> 
> 
> you are supposed to use those extra days to be on the vacation, not recover from it.
> 
> now what fun is that..........
> 
> 
> but you do great pics and i'm going to be excited to see them when you post them.
> here._



Well, I was gonna try and stay till the following week, but I just don't have the money for it. Oh well, lol


----------



## schumigirl

Morning all.......dull and rainy here today, bit humid though.

My DS got his email yesterday telling him he has passed his first year at University 

Didn`t doubt it really but we are very proud of him as he works so hard and he did get excellent results.....so 2nd year beckons when we get back from Orlando. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning. We are up and going to catch the shuttle to seaworld. Still forecasting rain but want to go and get it out if the way. Talk later.


----------



## keishashadow

glocon said:


> So we are back from our mini beach vacation as of last night. I think I have my DH convinced that we should look into buying a condo there in Sandestin. Told him we could rent it out when we were not using it to help pay the mortgage. Don't know anything about that kind of thing though, so need to research it.
> 
> .


 
homeowner's insurance might be a big hit in FLA beach area.  I agree with miserable heat in the summer, but u could always purchase & go the snow-bird route, then rent it out.


macraven said:


> _Happy Canada Day to our homies in the North..........!!_


 
we were in cleveland this weekend to do rock & roll hall of fame for the rolling stones exhibit, then the NFL hall in canton.  It was really crowded in town, everybody we spoke to at our hotel was from Niagara Falls who said it's too crowded in town on Canada Day.

mac is that a bigger plane?

andy - until you actually leave for the trip i'm betting you'll contine to fine-tune it.



Bluer101 said:


> Good morning. We are up and going to catch the shuttle to seaworld. Still forecasting rain but want to go and get it out if the way. Talk later.


 
we really like SW.  Reviews for much anticipated penguin attraction not exactly stellar.  Curious to see what you think.

Jr asked me to bake a ham today, since he held down the fort this weekend guess it's on the menu.  If i play my cards right, can have leftovers tomorrow and then do cookout on 4th of July.  I love leftovers.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Morning all.......dull and rainy here today, bit humid though.
> 
> My DS got his email yesterday telling him he has passed his first year at University
> 
> Didn`t doubt it really but we are very proud of him as he works so hard and he did get excellent results.....so 2nd year beckons when we get back from Orlando.
> 
> Have a good day everyone





_what wonderful news for your son !!!

i'm proud of him too!


he'll do great for the second year too.


have a fun day schumi._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning. We are up and going to catch the shuttle to seaworld. Still forecasting rain but want to go and get it out if the way. Talk later.



_have fun and take sunscreen with youse.


maybe there will be a huge umbrella over SW today so you don't get rained on._


----------



## macraven

_morning and welcome back keisha!

sounds like a fun adventure.
hope you took pics of R & R hall of fame.

my sons went there and thought it was kewl.


i like ham.
save a plate for me.

2 in my family will be at Kelleys Island for the 4th.
with them gone, i will finally clean out my closet.
i know i have vacation items in there that i need to pack for the fall trip.

when peeps in my household go out of town for 4 days, it's like a mini vacation for me.
i order food out, sleep late, my idea of a great party ......



on Sunday, the sewer line in our basement backed up.
ick.................is all i can say.

after 2 nights after cleaning the bsmt, we no longer have the ammonia/ sp smell........

the only good thing about that is i can't do laundry until it is taken care of.

had one company come this morning but it wasn't going to work out using them.
they left and i called another plumbing place.


now i sit here today and wait until they call to tell me they are on their way here.

gonna be one of those, hurry up and wait, days.

_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I am back to the real world!

On Sunday, the horse I ride, (Captain Morgan) stepped on my foot and now I'm all black and blue. 

It's a good thing I love him and knew he didn't do it on purpose. 

And now it's "Camp NaNoWriMo" (an unofficial National Novel Writing Month) and I've got lots of writing to do, especially since I missed yesterday!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> andy - until you actually leave for the trip i'm betting you'll contine to fine-tune it.



There's actually nothing to fine tune. Just saving up money to buy park and HHN tickets. It feels weird.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> homeowner's insurance might be a big hit in FLA beach area.  I agree with miserable heat in the summer, but u could always purchase & go the snow-bird route, then rent it out.
> 
> we were in cleveland this weekend to do rock & roll hall of fame for the rolling stones exhibit, then the NFL hall in canton.  It was really crowded in town, everybody we spoke to at our hotel was from Niagara Falls who said it's too crowded in town on Canada Day.
> 
> mac is that a bigger plane?
> 
> andy - until you actually leave for the trip i'm betting you'll contine to fine-tune it.
> 
> we really like SW.  Reviews for much anticipated penguin attraction not exactly stellar.  Curious to see what you think.
> 
> Jr asked me to bake a ham today, since he held down the fort this weekend guess it's on the menu.  If i play my cards right, can have leftovers tomorrow and then do cookout on 4th of July.  I love leftovers.




The ride and queue are not anything spectacular. Very bland and poor crowd control. It looks like a flop on Seaworld. It could be a lot better. I liked the old exhibit where you can just go see them better. 




macraven said:


> have fun and take sunscreen with youse.
> 
> maybe there will be a huge umbrella over SW today so you don't get rained on.



The rain is threatening right now. We are eating lunch in sea fire inn. Going to catch Believe shortly. Already did the main ride attractions too with photos and frames for DS  

Talk later everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer glad to see you are still having a good time.  We like the shows and rides at SW, though will get the new one when we come in December.  I hope the rain holds out for you.  We have been gray these last few days, but the sun is out right now.  Wahooo!

Mac, sorry to hear of your sewer issue.  Eewww!  Hope it gets fixed soon.  I love the idea of no laundry, but then would have nothing to wear eventually.
I actually don't enjoy doing laundry.

Andy, save and save.  I am.  Can't believe how much DL, USH and SDZoo will cost us, not including food.  Expensive trip for us to the West Coast. 

Muggy is here to stay.  It is so humid out, I almost wish it would rain, but to be a heat wave again, with high humidity.  I am staying inside with the AC running.  Too hot! 

And I'd like a slice of ham too!  Too hot to cook, so maybe Chinese tonight.


----------



## Bluer101

It just stopped raining. It was fine with our ponchos. We watched believe in the rain.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Kogo Shuko said:


> I am back to the real world!
> 
> On Sunday, the horse I ride, (Captain Morgan) stepped on my foot and now I'm all black and blue.
> 
> It's a good thing I love him and knew he didn't do it on purpose.
> 
> And now it's "Camp NaNoWriMo" (an unofficial National Novel Writing Month) and I've got lots of writing to do, especially since I missed yesterday!



Man I hate when horses step on my feet. It happened to me not too long ago but luckily no damage. Sorry to hear you got hurt  

I rode on Sunday too! I was put back on a horse I fell off of in February.. I was a bit nervous but luckily he's a super lazy guy and the half hour was me struggling to get him moving! Still haven't gotten the courage to canter since that fall though 

Do you ride English or Western? I've only been taught English but I do love going on Western trails when I get the chance!


----------



## macraven

_you fell off a horse?




ouch !


did you fall on your butt?_


----------



## Bluer101

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Man I hate when horses step on my feet. It happened to me not too long ago but luckily no damage. Sorry to hear you got hurt
> 
> I rode on Sunday too! I was put back on a horse I fell off of in February.. I was a bit nervous but luckily he's a super lazy guy and the half hour was me struggling to get him moving! Still haven't gotten the courage to canter since that fall though
> 
> Do you ride English or Western? I've only been taught English but I do love going on Western trails when I get the chance!



Fell!

Speaking of fell, first thing this morning after arriving at SW we were going to hit Manta first. Well after the bus ride I had to go to the bathroom before riding. Well it was raining lightly and when I stepped 2 feet into the bathroom right behind DS, I ended up slipping and falling on the floor and into the wall.

DW saw the whole thing happen and ran over. I ended up hitting my right shoulder on the wall, right hand into the wall or floor, and skinning my knee on the floor. Lets say it happened so fast i could not think. I did not notice my knee bleeding until after going to the bathroom, after the fact shock. Ended up doing the whole day there a little sore though.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

macraven said:


> _you fell off a horse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch !
> 
> 
> did you fall on your butt?_



I kind of did, actually! Fell onto my hip and the rest of me slammed down after (on my side). The wind was knocked out of me and I couldn't breathe for what felt like forever (probably 10 seconds).. It was the first time I wasn't able to get right back on after falling. I managed to drive myself home but I could hardly move the rest of the day and was sore for about two weeks after! 



Bluer101 said:


> Fell!
> 
> Speaking of fell, first thing this morning after arriving at SW we were going to hit Manta first. Well after the bus ride I had to go to the bathroom before riding. Well it was raining lightly and when I stepped 2 feet into the bathroom right behind DS, I ended up slipping and falling on the floor and into the wall.
> 
> DW saw the whole thing happen and ran over. I ended up hitting my right shoulder on the wall, right hand into the wall or floor, and skinning my knee on the floor. Lets say it happened so fast i could not think. I did not notice my knee bleeding until after going to the bathroom, after the fact shock. Ended up doing the whole day there a little sore though.



Yikes! That sounds like an awful fall  Hope you feel better!


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> I kind of did, actually! Fell onto my hip and the rest of me slammed down after (on my side). The wind was knocked out of me and I couldn't breathe for what felt like forever (probably 10 seconds).. It was the first time I wasn't able to get right back on after falling. I managed to drive myself home but I could hardly move the rest of the day and was sore for about two weeks after!



_just reading what you posted, i can feel that pain.......


horses are tall, that had to be a long fall you took.


getting the wind knocked out of you is a scary thing to go through.


hope that doesn't happen again.

_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Fell!
> 
> Speaking of fell, first thing this morning after arriving at SW we were going to hit Manta first. Well after the bus ride I had to go to the bathroom before riding. Well it was raining lightly and when I stepped 2 feet into the bathroom right behind DS, I ended up slipping and falling on the floor and into the wall.
> 
> DW saw the whole thing happen and ran over. I ended up hitting my right shoulder on the wall, right hand into the wall or floor, and skinning my knee on the floor. Lets say it happened so fast i could not think. I did not notice my knee bleeding until after going to the bathroom, after the fact shock. Ended up doing the whole day there a little sore though.





_that had to hurt.
you probably were so taken back on how quickly that happened.

i'm glad you didn't break anything.

are you still sore?
crossing my fingers that you are able to get a decent rest tonight and not sore in the morning._


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

macraven said:


> _just reading what you posted, i can feel that pain.......
> 
> 
> horses are tall, that had to be a long fall you took.
> 
> 
> getting the wind knocked out of you is a scary thing to go through.
> 
> 
> hope that doesn't happen again.
> 
> _



Yeah he's a decent sized horse so it was a long way down- didn't take me very long to hit the ground though! It was quite scary; I felt extremely disoriented afterwards. I hope it doesn't happen again, but unfortunately falling is an inevitable part of riding


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Yeah he's a decent sized horse so it was a long way down- didn't take me very long to hit the ground though! It was quite scary; I felt extremely disoriented afterwards. I hope it doesn't happen again, but unfortunately falling is an inevitable part of riding



_i'd invest in super glue and have my butt secured on that saddle.......



you're a good experienced rider, hopefully this won't happen again in a long time.

horse back riding is fun.


_


----------



## kittengal13

Ouch!! 

So so so tired today but going to my dads University Graduation Ceremony today- he passed with a first class honours degree so we are all very proud!! Will have to give myself a shake and get dressed today- it's a formal event so will have to wear high heels, my feet are hurting just thinking about it


----------



## Kogo Shuko

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Man I hate when horses step on my feet. I rode on Sunday too! I was put back on a horse I fell off of in February.. I was a bit nervous but luckily he's a super lazy guy and the half hour was me struggling to get him moving! Still haven't gotten the courage to canter since that fall though
> 
> Do you ride English or Western? I've only been taught English but I do love going on Western trails when I get the chance!



Youch!! Falling is never fun!! I had a mare take off on me three times in two weeks, and I fell two of the three times. After that third time, I didn't trust any horse until Kelly found a chestnut quarter horse gelding named Zack. He was lazy as could be and became attached to me. I felt safe riding him, DESPITE the fact that he easily spooked. I guess because his spooks didn't last more than two seconds and he wasn't doing it because he was in a bad mood. 

I ride English, too.  I've gone Western trail riding in Quebec, Florida, and Grand Cayman. It's definitely fun, but I think I prefer the English saddle. 



Bluer101 said:


> Fell!
> 
> Speaking of fell, first thing this morning after arriving at SW we were going to hit Manta first. Well after the bus ride I had to go to the bathroom before riding. Well it was raining lightly and when I stepped 2 feet into the bathroom right behind DS, I ended up slipping and falling on the floor and into the wall.
> 
> DW saw the whole thing happen and ran over. I ended up hitting my right shoulder on the wall, right hand into the wall or floor, and skinning my knee on the floor. Lets say it happened so fast i could not think. I did not notice my knee bleeding until after going to the bathroom, after the fact shock. Ended up doing the whole day there a little sore though.



Ouch!! I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _what wonderful news for your son !!!
> 
> i'm proud of him too!
> 
> 
> he'll do great for the second year too.
> 
> 
> _



Thanks....





BrinkofSunshine said:


> I rode on Sunday too! I was put back on a horse I fell off of in February.. I was a bit nervous but luckily he's a super lazy guy and the half hour was me struggling to get him moving! Still haven't gotten the courage to canter since that fall though



Oh you`re brave......I was always too scared of horses to go on one, although I do like them. We had a huge field near us when I was a kid with horses in but they were Clydesdales......and mahoooosive!!!



Bluer101 said:


> Fell!
> 
> Speaking of fell, first thing this morning after arriving at SW we were going to hit Manta first. Well after the bus ride I had to go to the bathroom before riding. Well it was raining lightly and when I stepped 2 feet into the bathroom right behind DS, I ended up slipping and falling on the floor and into the wall.
> 
> DW saw the whole thing happen and ran over. I ended up hitting my right shoulder on the wall, right hand into the wall or floor, and skinning my knee on the floor. Lets say it happened so fast i could not think. I did not notice my knee bleeding until after going to the bathroom, after the fact shock. Ended up doing the whole day there a little sore though.



Oh Bluer, hope you`re not too sore this morning and glad you weren't hurt more 



kittengal13 said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> So so so tired today but going to my dads University Graduation Ceremony today- he passed with a first class honours degree so we are all very proud!! Will have to give myself a shake and get dressed today- it's a formal event so will have to wear high heels, my feet are hurting just thinking about it



Congrats to your dad, you must be proud of him 

Good luck with the heels.....last time I wore heels Wham were still hot!!!! I don`t wear them unless I don`t have to walk anywhere in them!!



It`s so humid here today. DS and I went out to do a bit of shopping today expected it to be cool as it`s so grey and dark...but wow it`s hot........not Florida hot......but hot.

Any locals heard or been to Amura on Sand Lake Road? We haven`t been to that one before, it looks nice.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Any locals heard or been to Amura on Sand Lake Road? We haven`t been to that one before, it looks nice.


 Of course dear. 

A girl I work with went to Amura a while back and said it was fair but she went to the downtown location. She wasn't overly impressed but she said if you like sushi, you would probably enjoy yourself. It's also pretty pricey for dinner.


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks everyone. I actually feel pretty good this morning. I was more worried about my back as I have a bad back. It just happened so fast. 

Well I figured I would check in with the rest of the house. We are eating breakfast at islands dining room now. We are going to the parks for some water rides this morning before the rain comes in. Will chat later hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Bluer101

I had to post this. We just ate at Islands Dining Room and I have never seen this. They always have the little ketchup bottles but not these. 

Someone tell Ken and Barbie I found their Tabasco lol.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Kogo Shuko said:


> Youch!! Falling is never fun!! I had a mare take off on me three times in two weeks, and I fell two of the three times. After that third time, I didn't trust any horse until Kelly found a chestnut quarter horse gelding named Zack. He was lazy as could be and became attached to me. I felt safe riding him, DESPITE the fact that he easily spooked. I guess because his spooks didn't last more than two seconds and he wasn't doing it because he was in a bad mood.
> 
> I ride English, too.  I've gone Western trail riding in Quebec, Florida, and Grand Cayman. It's definitely fun, but I think I prefer the English saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!! I hope you're feeling better.



Oh man, that mare that took off on you sounds terrifying! Glad you found a better horse to ride. I'm so sensitive to spooking I don't think I'd be able to handle a horse like that, though! You're definitely brave! 

I prefer English too.. I love jumping and hopefully I'll get back to it when I get through my fears of the canter. I'm jealous that you've ridden in really cool places! I've only ever ridden in FL. I'd love to do a ranch vacation somewhere mountainous 



schumigirl said:


> Oh you`re brave......I was always too scared of horses to go on one, although I do like them. We had a huge field near us when I was a kid with horses in but they were Clydesdales......and mahoooosive!!!
> 
> Any locals heard or been to Amura on Sand Lake Road? We haven`t been to that one before, it looks nice.



Clydesdales are huge!! Schumi you should try a trail one day- they're very fun and usually very safe depending on the stable. 

I've been to Amura twice this summer, but only during Happy Hour when they have a selection of rolls for about $5! It's very good. My favorite Sand Lake Road sushi spot is Bento Cafe, though. A big selection as well as other hot meals and it's all pretty inexpensive!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

schumigirl said:


> Thanks....
> Oh you`re brave......I was always too scared of horses to go on one, although I do like them. We had a huge field near us when I was a kid with horses in but they were Clydesdales......and mahoooosive!!!



I love love love draft horses!! For a while I was trying to get Kelly to find me a draft to ride. I'm a bit bigger and I wanted to feel small on a horse. 

Clydesdales and other bigger horses are usually so docile. We had a draft for a few weeks and you could just go out into the field and groom her wherever she stood. She'd stop what she was doing and just relax into it, loving the attention. We couldn't keep her though, because of attachment issues and problems the previous owners had created. 

A lot of the trail riding places have extremely docile horses with absolutely no go, so you wouldn't have to worry about a horse taking off. The only time I was given a horse that listened to me rather than follow the leader was on Grand Cayman. If I told her to go faster, she would, and that made me happy. 




BrinkofSunshine said:


> Oh man, that mare that took off on you sounds terrifying! Glad you found a better horse to ride. I'm so sensitive to spooking I don't think I'd be able to handle a horse like that, though! You're definitely brave!
> 
> I prefer English too.. I love jumping and hopefully I'll get back to it when I get through my fears of the canter. I'm jealous that you've ridden in really cool places! I've only ever ridden in FL. I'd love to do a ranch vacation somewhere mountainous



Zack's spooks were mild, and the moment I tugged on him, he realized where he was. It actually helped with my balance!! He had to retire though, so now I'm riding a big Morgan gelding. He's got the same speed and personality as Zack without the "OMG THAT BIRD IS SCARY!" moments. xD


I hope you start cantering again! It's so fun! As long as it goes smoothly. 

And I'd love to do a ranch vacation, too. Those always look so fun!


----------



## macraven

_it is about 11:00 here and the weather is definitely not summer like.

right now it is drizzling, 62 degrees with a predicted high of 67.
lows tonight in the upper 50's.


for those in florida now, i wanna be where youse all are..._


----------



## wookiebeck

macraven said:


> _it is about 11:00 here and the weather is definitely not summer like.
> 
> right now it is drizzling, 62 degrees with a predicted high of 67.
> lows tonight in the upper 50's.
> 
> _



That's a shame.  For the past week in Philly I have been telling all my friends that it is downright Florida-like here.  EVERY day for the past week, 80 and super-humid in the morning, goes up to 88-90.  Then pours for an hour.

Rinse and repeat.  Been reminding me of theme parks all week...


----------



## Lynne G

wookiebeck said:


> That's a shame.  For the past week in Philly I have been telling all my friends that it is downright Florida-like here.  EVERY day for the past week, 80 and super-humid in the morning, goes up to 88-90.  Then pours for an hour.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.  Been reminding me of theme parks all week...



Yep.  That's what we get living between two large rivers.  Hot and steamy summers.  Guess that's why the FLA heat doesn't bother me.  Glad to see the sun now though.  It's been gray all morning.  

Have a great 4th of July to all that celebrate.  Time to eat and drink!


----------



## Metro West

Today is definitely not a good day for theme park goers. The rain is coming in waves...kind of like a tropical storm but w/o the wind. One minute it's pouring and the next...nothing...then it picks up again. 

I hope it clears off some for tomorrow night...even though I can see the fireworks any time...I still like seeing them on July 4th.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

macraven said:


> _it is about 11:00 here and the weather is definitely not summer like.
> 
> right now it is drizzling, 62 degrees with a predicted high of 67.
> lows tonight in the upper 50's.
> 
> 
> for those in florida now, i wanna be where youse all are..._



I'll trade! I love the cold.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Of course dear.
> 
> A girl I work with went to Amura a while back and said it was fair but she went to the downtown location. She wasn't overly impressed but she said if you like sushi, you would probably enjoy yourself. It's also pretty pricey for dinner.



 Thanks hun, not convinced I do want to go there yet as I really enjoy the sushi at RPR, so could get that there......looks similar to Kobe and we really like Kobe. Decisions!!!



Bluer101 said:


> Thanks everyone. I actually feel pretty good this morning. I was more worried about my back as I have a bad back. It just happened so fast.



Glad you feel ok today and your back is ok.....



BrinkofSunshine said:


> Clydesdales are huge!! Schumi you should try a trail one day- they're very fun and usually very safe depending on the stable.
> 
> I've been to Amura twice this summer, but only during Happy Hour when they have a selection of rolls for about $5! It's very good. My favorite Sand Lake Road sushi spot is Bento Cafe, though. A big selection as well as other hot meals and it's all pretty inexpensive!



They were lovely horses and were gentle, but yes.....huge. My mum told me I came running in one day crying, I was about 5 or 6.....shouting Bess the horse had tried to cut my hair  I think it must have whinnied on my head and I assumed it was trying to chew my hair!!!! 

Thanks for the Amura review. I`m still deciding where to go for the birthday meal.......I really love Ruth`s Chris for special occasions, but boys want to go somewhere else........think they forgetting it`s my treat!!! Will look at Bento Café....thanks  



Kogo Shuko said:


> I love love love draft horses!! For a while I was trying to get Kelly to find me a draft to ride. I'm a bit bigger and I wanted to feel small on a horse.
> 
> Clydesdales and other bigger horses are usually so docile. We had a draft for a few weeks and you could just go out into the field and groom her wherever she stood. She'd stop what she was doing and just relax into it, loving the attention. We couldn't keep her though, because of attachment issues and problems the previous owners had created.
> 
> A lot of the trail riding places have extremely docile horses with absolutely no go, so you wouldn't have to worry about a horse taking off. The only time I was given a horse that listened to me rather than follow the leader was on Grand Cayman. If I told her to go faster, she would, and that made me happy.



lol......I would need to go on a Clydesdale to feel small nowadays!!!!! I would need a big horse....you would never describe me as small  but think I would be too scared. I can clap them and feed them all day. We have some close by that the owners don`t mind you feeding them carrots and apples....they are so beautiful.....but very big teeth!!!



Sat looking through menu`s tonight. We never plan anything really, but do have lists of restaurants we like to visit every year and new ones we want to try. So much choice and never enough nights!!!


----------



## schumigirl

BrinkofSunshine said:


> I'll trade! I love the cold.



lol........I hate the cold!!!! I was born in the wrong continent.

I love winter for about 2 minutes and.......... on when it`s on a Christmas card scene


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!

Been a long time...so quick rundown on events happening here...

Christopher is about to turn 3 months old!  Goes so fast....
Took him to Disney....had a blast!  And he LOVES the pool.
Went back to work for 2.5 weeks and now have the summer off...
Work is finally being done on my house that was severely damaged by Hurricane Sandy...hoping to be back by the end of the summer

Other than that...same old, same old...


I briefly saw that we have some people who have gotten thrown/fell off horses.  Add me to the list!  A year and a half ago I was thrown while running through the woods.  Hurt like hell, but got back on after I tumbled because it was a long way back.  Pain got worse, went to the hospital, and the saw three fractured vertebrae, bruised ribs and a crushed fingertip.  Bed bound for three days and then was in a brace for six weeks.  But now good as new!  And can't wait to ride again!

Hope everyone is well and Happy 4th of July!


----------



## macraven

_so what you are telling us is our nephew is a ........???


i'll get to the subject of horses later, just want to know how christopher became a fish.....

did you throw that baby in the pool....




anywho, so happy you stopped in and caught us up on what's happened in your life.


you sound happy!
and that makes all of us happy _


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, i do remember you in the brace with the horse incident.
you were married at that time and husband took care of youse.


and i still remember when you had the dental surgery.
you moved back home and your dad catered to your every needs.

i'm thinking you were his princess little girl.

and i can remember when you were single.


hey, where is sister now?
what is she up to?

i met her before i met youse.
boy, it's been a long time............


_


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Kfish, i do remember you in the brace with the horse incident.
> you were married at that time and husband took care of youse.
> 
> 
> and i still remember when you had the dental surgery.
> you moved back home and your dad catered to your every needs.
> 
> i'm thinking you were his princess little girl.
> 
> and i can remember when you were single.
> 
> 
> hey, where is sister now?
> what is she up to?
> 
> i met her before i met youse.
> boy, it's been a long time............
> 
> 
> _



Great memory Mac!

Alot has changed since I stumbled onto these boards...

Sis is good...married...teaching, etc.

I have been dental pain free for at least a year!  _knock on wood...._

But then there was labor pain so I guess that was the trade off.

And yes, I am happy to say that I am very happy...considering how terrible 2012 turned out to be....


----------



## macraven

_hurricane sandy hit you hard and that was a tough thing for you and your family to go through. 

after this summer, you'll be back in your home again.




i think you should throw a party.
all of us here will come.

we'll even bring the horses.
you love horses and we have some homies here that do too.


but, you need to provide the beer kegs.
i'll bring the potato chips and we'll have keisha make the dip.
i say keisha will do that as she always washes her hands when she cooks.


ok, what is the date for our big celebrating party?


we promise not to wreck the new place._


----------



## kittengal13

Speaking of sushi, after my dads grad ceremony we tried a new place that was recommended to us called Sapporo. It is a Japanese restaurant where they cook the food in front of you! Each table has its own cooking station and personal chef which was really nice. Food was DEVINE and the chef was just amazing- he kept us entertained and performed magic tricks and was juggling his cooking utensils etc.

It was fabulous but what left a sour taste in our mouth was the bill-- they automatically add 10% off your total amount on as a tip, so they automatically took £13 tip! We didn't let it ruin our night but we were a bit shocked- I've never been anywhere in the UK that has done this, only place I've experienced it is in Orlando!!!


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY 4TH JULY

Hope everyone has a wonderful Independence Day 


Lovely and sunny here today.....supposed to be a lovely weekend too.......bbq time I think


----------



## Bluer101

Happy 4th of July everyone. Just got up and figuring out what to do today.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone. Just got up and figuring out what to do today.



Bluer.....that is a fantastic dilemma to have where you are just now.....have a great day whatever you do


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy 4th of July to those who celebrate it!! I'm at work. lol

Kstarfish, that sounds like a really bad fall, but I'm glad you still want to ride again! And goodness, I certainly hope 2013 is doing much better for you!! It certainly looks like it.


----------



## Metro West

Well...the weather held out for most of the day here in sunny Orlando. I got the grass cut and weeded the front curb. But about an hour ago, storms rolled in and it rained quite heavily at the house. I hope it clears up for tonight but with all the people in my neighborhood who shoot off fireworks on July 4th and NYE, there will definitely be a show!


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Well...the weather held out for most of the day here in sunny Orlando. I got the grass cut and weeded the front curb. But about an hour ago, storms rolled in and it rained quite heavily at the house. I hope it clears up for tonight but with all the people in my neighborhood who shoot off fireworks on July 4th and NYE, there will definitely be a show!



It poured here in US. We waited it out in Richter's  Burgers. DS and DW ate dinner so it wasn't all wasted. We are standing by TF vault to watch the show and fireworks.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Friday everyone!  Yeah!  The week-end has arrived!  Ok, I have to work today, but better than the 90's and humid that's what's going to be outside by this afternoon.

Thank goodness I never fell from a horse.  Had one run crazy one time, but didn't fall, how I didn't I don't know.  I have had my kids ride draft horses.  They are really good size horses, but gentle.  Don't ride much anymore as my relative that had a stable stopped housing horses years back.  

Kfish, my Christopher is almost 16 years older than yours, but he loved the water as a baby too!  Maybe the name?   So happy life is getting better four your family this year.  

Bluer, glad to see you can still enjoy with that rain.  Have a great day at the parks today.

Mac, sending some of my hot sun to you.  I don't mind it warm, but this humidity is making my hair poof, and we're expecting the hot and humid all week-end.


I am so ready for vacation!


----------



## schumigirl

We are still having beautiful weather....really hot today again....only trouble is in this heat you don`t want to do anything.......so I won`t, day relaxing in the garden pottering around I think 

The little cat who visits us every day, left a little present for me this morning. Yes a dead bird. She looked very pleased with herself when I went into the garden and saw it. Hope she doesn`t make a habit of it. 

She`s been in our garden all morning, at the moment she is sitting under the pear tree getting some shade. We get the sun all day in the back and it is hot today so don`t blame her. 

Have a good Friday


----------



## macraven

_schumi, guess the cat accepts youse!
she brought you a present...


happy friday homies.._


----------



## kittengal13

My cats do this- they keep trying to bring in birds (sometimes dead, sometimes alive!) into our house. They don't understand why they're not allowed to do it, since they think they're giving you a present, so they always look so proud of themselves!!


----------



## Bluer101

kittengal13 said:


> My cats do this- they keep trying to bring in birds (sometimes dead, sometimes alive!) into our house. They don't understand why they're not allowed to do it, since they think they're giving you a present, so they always look so proud of themselves!!



When we had outdoor cats they used to bring birds and lizards.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Fell!
> 
> Speaking of fell, first thing this morning after arriving at SW we were going to hit Manta first. Well after the bus ride I had to go to the bathroom before riding. Well it was raining lightly and when I stepped 2 feet into the bathroom right behind DS, I ended up slipping and falling on the floor and into the wall.
> 
> DW saw the whole thing happen and ran over. I ended up hitting my right shoulder on the wall, right hand into the wall or floor, and skinning my knee on the floor. Lets say it happened so fast i could not think. I did not notice my knee bleeding until after going to the bathroom, after the fact shock. Ended up doing the whole day there a little sore though.


 
owie!  I fell on bedroom tile in mexico few months ago too, sober no less, floor wet from Jacuzzi.  DH said he was glad I didn't break anything...my legs or the floor



RAPstar said:


> There's actually nothing to fine tune. Just saving up money to buy park and HHN tickets. It feels weird.


 
  nothing?  

congrats to the good students, let's just say mine is taking summer classes to get a jump up on this fall's schedule but it's bonus points that his GPA now resets back to zero @ PITT.

Nice fourth hear, rain held off until late.  Going to see finally see Star Trek tonight & tomorrow taking the extended crew to Kennywood.   Supposed to be stormy, Thunderbolt or bust!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> nothing?



Nothing! Hotel booked and paid in full. Flights booked. Tickets now purchased. Just have to save up money for food and souvies. And maybe a little extra for a side trip to Disney on Monday to see a special someone and have dinner.


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi, guess the cat accepts youse!
> she brought you a present...
> 
> 
> _



She definitely does....my friend said cats choose who they like......thankfully no little presents this morning 

Janet.......ouch......that must have hurt!!! It definitely hurts more when sober  I slipped once many moons ago on a girls night out wearing really high stilletos......it was the 80`s .........didn`t feel a thing. Next morning my whole right side was black and blue......mum thought I had been beaten up...it was awful, never felt a thing at the time....but boy next morning I could barely move!!! 


Absolutely gorgeous day here today....boiling hot already, we get the sun in the back garden from around 9am in the summer so I got up early and got the patio furniture all cleaned down and parasol all set up .......plan for a garden and bbq weekend.....may have a glass of wine or two over the weekend 

Will be inside for the Grand Prix though.....qualifying today and race tomorrow, but rest of the time 

My nephew has been in Orlando these past 3 weeks, they had more rain than they expected and a few days were interrupted....I did tell them it could rain!!! But they still had an amazing time.....and they`re hooked now too. They were in a villa for 2 weeks and a week in Anna Maria Island/Sarasota. They preferred Universal to Disney....told them that they would too 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous day here today....boiling hot already, we get the sun in the back garden from around 9am in the summer so I got up early and got the patio furniture all cleaned down and parasol all set up .......plan for a garden and bbq weekend.....may have a glass of wine or two over the weekend
> 
> 
> My nephew has been in Orlando these past 3 weeks, they had more rain than they expected and a few days were interrupted....I did tell them it could rain!!! But they still had an amazing time.....and they`re hooked now too. They were in a villa for 2 weeks and a week in Anna Maria Island/Sarasota. They preferred Universal to Disney....told them that they would too
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



_schumicarole, so youse are thinking you're in orlando right now with those temps you are a having.............
the more hot days you have now before your trip, will have you prepared for what will be happening with in the next 2 months.

don't forget your sunscreen.

don't you love it when relatives become addicted to florida also!




happy saturday morning homies!!_


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy Saturday all! 

Going to the drive in tonite to see despicable me 2 and monsters university, we saw monsters 2 weeks ago when we were in Orlando but hey it's a double feature so of course we will stay. Guess I should take a nap since the first movie doesn't start until 9pm.

Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## macraven

_have fun at the drive in.
take soda, popcorn and snacks.

sneak the kids in by sticking them in the trunk.....
jk....lol
the drive in near me charges $8 per person in the car.


if you get some free time, tell us about your trip to the darkside.
i would to hear about it!_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> have fun at the drive in.
> take soda, popcorn and snacks.
> 
> sneak the kids in by sticking them in the trunk.....
> jk....lol
> the drive in near me charges $8 per person in the car.
> 
> 
> if you get some free time, tell us about your trip to the darkside.
> i would to hear about it!



That's the plan and its 8 a person 4 for kids here!

My trip was great. Transformers was awesome, we got to the park for rope drop and were the first to ride it on that day. Sprongfield was fun, had my flaming moe, buzz cola and duff light. The early entry to HP for having annual passes was nice we finally got to see ollivanders which was cute, no need to go again lol

My only wish is that I had more vacation time so I can go longer in October, looks like I'm missing everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey all  ... yeah, yeah I know ... been AWOL for some time (_unfortunately just no time - life gets in the way sometimes_)   ... so who wants to catch me up? 

We did take our bi-annual trip to the World and Darkside in May although didn't get to do Transformers or see the new Simpson's area (wasn't open yet) ...  but are looking forward to the new HP area in the studios!!  Also heard some interesting rumors ... 

Not sure if we'll be heading back in October yet ... but are hoping we'll be able to ... 

So what's new with youse guys??


----------



## macraven

_well ..
kfish had a guppy._


----------



## MDer2FL

HOMIES!!!

Finally, I'm home and able to communicate.   Don't ask this non-techie dingbat what happened.  I could NOT access this board via my phone, except to read, and even that was only occasionally.   Everytime I tried to post a reply, NOTHING happened.  It was incredibly frustrating!!!!!!!   Esp. as I wanted to share all my "first-time at Universal" impressions with you.

ANY-whooooo......    it was a very fast, very WET week in Orlando!   I'm going to try and cobble together a trip report in the next couple of days, but a quick synopsis:    Royal Pacific Resort is awesome!!!   I braved Mummy (not so bad, really -- I'd do it again) , drank Butterbeer and Pumpkin Juice, and yes, this big old chickenlady even did Forbidden Journey (Arrrghh, NEVER again!!!  LOL)   

We only just got home two hours ago, I'm still decompressing.   Will post more later.   Sorry I was AWOL all week, but I swear it wasn't from lack of trying!!!


----------



## MDer2FL

Bluer101 said:


> I had to post this. We just ate at Islands Dining Room and I have never seen this. They always have the little ketchup bottles but not these.
> 
> Someone tell Ken and Barbie I found their Tabasco lol.



OMG Bluer!!!!   I stole one of those Tabasco mini-bottles!   LOL.... guess I was channelling my lovely, wonderful, dear departed Grandma who would take the sugar packets off the table ("They'll just throw them away!") but who could NOT want one of these?!?!   I mean, the mini ketchup bottles were cute, but who could resist those teensie l'il things?!?!  LOL.  I'm going to give it to my brother-in-law who is a Tabasco hound.


----------



## Metro West

I'm not a cat person.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Today was supposed to be my do-nothing day. 

But then my mother called to remind me I needed to go to Costco to pick up some vitamins for her, and to ask if I could also pick up some granola bars while I was there.

So I went out and did that. 

Then I came home and got back in my PJs, only to have the biggest urge to go to the dollar store. So I got back in my clothes and headed to the dollar store. I ended up buying some things I'll need for the trip... despite needing to wait more than two months for it!!! I now have a basket of things to bring with me on the trip. It includes gifts for people I may meet, gifts for my friends, useful items, and dog clothes. For my fur nieces. 

Anywho. BACK IN MY PAJAMAS!


----------



## peaches00

hello all...just wanted to say how excited i am.  my husband is bothering me by telling me he doesnt know if he wants to get cabana on one of our non park days.   now i know i will get my way in the end but need to convince him its worth it.  any suggestions?


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> OMG Bluer!!!!   I stole one of those Tabasco mini-bottles!   LOL.... guess I was channelling my lovely, wonderful, dear departed Grandma who would take the sugar packets off the table ("They'll just throw them away!") but who could NOT want one of these?!?!   I mean, the mini ketchup bottles were cute, but who could resist those teensie l'il things?!?!  LOL.  I'm going to give it to my brother-in-law who is a Tabasco hound.



I didn't steal it, I asked if I van take it. The waiter wanted to know if I wanted more.

Those ketchup bottles have been used there for years on the inside eateries. Outside no glass.

I tried looking for you guys but did not see you. I was waiting for a post from you but now I know why, too bad. I'm glad you enjoyed Royal Pacific, it's our home away from home.

We are leaving tomorrow. At least we have a short ride home. We just got back up to our room after watching Transformers at the dive in movies.


----------



## MDer2FL

Bluer -- 

Everytime I tried posting, my phone would just go into "loading.... loading.... loading..." mode.   Uggghhh!!!!  It was really frustrating.    I kept looking for a tall guy with a goatee, but alas, nothing!  LOL.   Hope you & your family had a great trip.   Our Universal days (late last Saturday thru Tuesday) were rainy but still good.  One of my favorites was the Horror Makeup show.... omg, hilarious!   And Olivander's, that was amazing!   Too short, but the atmosphere was so cool, I went back a 2nd time. 

Really gotta get to work on that trip report!


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> HOMIES!!!
> 
> Finally, I'm home and able to communicate.   Don't ask this non-techie dingbat what happened.  I could NOT access this board via my phone, except to read, and even that was only occasionally.   Everytime I tried to post a reply, NOTHING happened.  It was incredibly frustrating!!!!!!!   Esp. as I wanted to share all my "first-time at Universal" impressions with you.
> 
> ANY-whooooo......    it was a very fast, very WET week in Orlando!   I'm going to try and cobble together a trip report in the next couple of days, but a quick synopsis:    Royal Pacific Resort is awesome!!!   I braved Mummy (not so bad, really -- I'd do it again) , drank Butterbeer and Pumpkin Juice, and yes, this big old chickenlady even did Forbidden Journey (Arrrghh, NEVER again!!!  LOL)
> 
> We only just got home two hours ago, I'm still decompressing.   Will post more later.   Sorry I was AWOL all week, but I swear it wasn't from lack of trying!!!



_we were thinking about youse!!

glad you made it back home safe and sound.


from what you posted so far, it sounds like you had a real fun trip and stay at the darkside.

looking forward to your trippie...
_



MDer2FL said:


> OMG Bluer!!!!   I stole one of those Tabasco mini-bottles!




*i'm telling* _unless you brought one home for me.....__ 
_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We are leaving tomorrow. At least we have a short ride home.



_but it seems like you just got there!!_


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> hello all...just wanted to say how excited i am.  my husband is bothering me by telling me he doesnt know if he wants to get cabana on one of our non park days.   now i know i will get my way in the end but need to convince him its worth it.  any suggestions?





_to our newest home:
_



*peaches00*


_i wonder if miss peaches is from georgia?


so glad you are with us!





go ahead and get the cabana.
hopefully it will be a hot day and he will end up thanking you for doing this.
he will treat you like a queen all day long then._


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'm not a cat person.



_i remember.........._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumicarole, so youse are thinking you're in orlando right now with those temps you are a having.............
> the more hot days you have now before your trip, will have you prepared for what will be happening with in the next 2 months.
> 
> don't forget your sunscreen.
> 
> don't you love it when relatives become addicted to florida also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



It was like Orlando ......almost but not quite ........Tom has a garden temperature gadget that someone bought him as a present........he loves it.......and it said 92f in our garden yesterday afternoon.......almost unheard of. Yes we had to go and buy sunscreen few weeks back........we never usually need it in this country but we certainly needed it last few weeks.......and it`s glorious again today. Sat in the garden till nearly midnight last night......it was just lovely 
Yes I`m so happy my nephew and his girlfriend loved it. He wasn`t sure he would like it all......told him to trust me 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey all  ... yeah, yeah I know ... been AWOL for some time (_unfortunately just no time - life gets in the way sometimes_)   ... so who wants to catch me up?



..........nice to see you again.......been a while 



MDer2FL said:


> HOMIES!!!
> 
> Finally, I'm home and able to communicate.   Don't ask this non-techie dingbat what happened.  I could NOT access this board via my phone, except to read, and even that was only occasionally.   Everytime I tried to post a reply, NOTHING happened.  It was incredibly frustrating!!!!!!!   Esp. as I wanted to share all my "first-time at Universal" impressions with you.
> 
> ANY-whooooo......    it was a very fast, very WET week in Orlando!   I'm going to try and cobble together a trip report in the next couple of days, but a quick synopsis:   * Royal Pacific Resort is awesome*!!!   I braved Mummy (not so bad, really -- I'd do it again) , drank Butterbeer and Pumpkin Juice, and yes, this big old chickenlady even did Forbidden Journey (Arrrghh, NEVER again!!!  LOL)
> 
> We only just got home two hours ago, I'm still decompressing.   Will post more later.   Sorry I was AWOL all week, but I swear it wasn't from lack of trying!!!



Glad you had an amazing time......RPR is just the best isn`t it......can`t imagine us staying anywhere else in Orlando for our trips. They really do make you feel like family  Looking forward to hearing more about it 



Metro West said:


> I'm not a cat person.



LOL.........Neither is Tom normally.........but even he likes this little cat, very unusual!!!



peaches00 said:


> hello all...just wanted to say how excited i am.  my husband is bothering me by telling me he doesnt know if he wants to get cabana on one of our non park days.   now i know i will get my way in the end but need to convince him its worth it.  any suggestions?



Hi Peaches00  Nice to see you here...........I`m trying to talk my dh into a cabana one day......but not sure we could spend a whole day by the pool to make it worth the money or not??? Too many decisions this year!!!!



Bluer101 said:


> We are leaving tomorrow. At least we have a short ride home. We just got back up to our room after watching Transformers at the dive in movies.



Least it won`t be long till you`re back again Bluer   Hope you had an amazing time 



Another garden day today apart from watching motor racing of course........got some lovely bbq food again today..........but no sangria!!! We made a couple of pitchers yesterday.........think that was enough for the weekend 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## macraven

_92 F, that is hot!
hope you had a drink with an umbrella in it while you were sitting around the garden.

i love gadgets too.
some of them are unique and hard to find but so worth it.

pretty soon you'll have all the relatives wanting to go to the darkside.
you can start up a business and be their travel agent schumi!


how many more sleeps for you until you reach the darkside?_


----------



## RAPstar

92 degrees is nothing. Heck last week it was at least 92 every day, and there was one day it was 104. Gotta love Texas summers. Or not. Seriously, I'd move to Antarctica if they had internet.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _92 F, that is hot!
> hope you had a drink with an umbrella in it while you were sitting around the garden.
> 
> i love gadgets too.
> some of them are unique and hard to find but so worth it.
> 
> pretty soon you'll have all the relatives wanting to go to the darkside.
> you can start up a business and be their travel agent schumi!
> 
> 
> how many more sleeps for you until you reach the darkside?_



67 more sleeps   Then it`ll be your turn again 

Didn`t quite have an umberella in my drink....spent some under the sun umberella though.......do like a bit of shade now and again. 

Having ginger beer today. 



RAPstar said:


> 92 degrees is nothing. Heck last week it was at least 92 every day, and there was one day it was 104. Gotta love Texas summers. Or not. Seriously, I`d move to Antartica if they had internet.



It`s not nothing to us in the UK though.......we usually have highs of mid 70`s in the summer and think ourselves lucky if we do!! It wasn`t even 92 in general it was mid to high 80`s......just our garden is a real suntrap......but we have to make the most of it when we are lucky enough to get it.

I wouldn`t last half a minute in Antartica........I don`t like cold....unless it`s aircon in Florida....that, I do like 



It`s a lot cooler today, still warm and sunny but breezy which was nice.......will make it easier to sleep tonight.

Our guy won the German Grand Prix today  and our guy won the Wimbledon mens final  Happy days.

Hope everyone`s having a lovely weekend


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I'm not a cat person.


We didn't think of ourselves as "cat people" either ... that was until we were adopted by Igor a couple years ago ... now we have three 

We're still not sure why he chose us as we no doubt smelled like "dog" ... but there was something about us he liked 

I must say cats are much easier than dogs to take care of ...


----------



## macraven

_adding to what BonLee posted,
cats are also a lot easier than taking care of kids........



we could be gone for a 3 day short trip.
the cats use the liter box, have a timed feeder gadget, have the water bowl that dispenses water from the cylinder it is attached to, etc.

heck, they probably sleep most of the time we are out of town and don't realize we were even gone......._


----------



## RAPstar

I love cats. Hate litter boxes.


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. Well back to work the party is over for now.


----------



## MDer2FL

I know someone who toilet trained her cats.   

My sweet kitty is nearly 20 and won't be with us a whole lot longer, I suppose.   If I get another after she's gone (oh who am I kidding, WHEN I get another, lol) I may give TT'ing a try.


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy Monday everyone! Hoping this work day inst to painful, I'm just trying to figure out where the weekend went, I know it was just here!


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> I know someone who toilet trained her cats.
> 
> My sweet kitty is nearly 20 and won't be with us a whole lot longer, I suppose.   If I get another after she's gone (oh who am I kidding, WHEN I get another, lol) I may give TT'ing a try.



Wow 20, that's great. Ours is 16 and still has a lot of kitten in her. She would not leave us along yesterday and could not get any sleep. She was talking and loving all night in bed. We are tired.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy Monday all!!
It's a short week for me because I booked Friday off. 

I'm not a cat fan. I used to be. But then I adopted a cat that had the personality of an extremely dependent dog with poor self esteem. I have never met a cat more needy in my life. I ended up having to find him a new home - he lives with a friend of a friend who has an autistic child. I couldn't have found him a more perfect home and I can visit him whenever I want. 

But all that to say, I'm no longer a fan of cats. I prefer dogs. They're always SO HAPPY to see me.


----------



## macraven

_i was going to trim the hedges today but it started raining early this morning.



heck, i didn't want to do any yard work anyway.........._


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday!  Well, a sleepy one anyway.  Still very hot and humid, but only to be 90 today instead of in the 90's.  

I agree, where did the week-end go?  Never enough time for me.

Last night, we had the shortest thunderstorm.  One strike and thunder, 10 minutes of rain, and that was it.  My plants needed more rain than that.  

Can't believe DL doesn't put out a schedule until about 6 weeks before.  I only made 1 dinner reservation, the rest I think I will try to get lucky.  Making dining reservations for DL is nothing like WDW craziness.  I am not making dining plans for USH either.  Thinking the restaurants on City Walk will not be that crowded on a Thursday night at the end of August.  CA vacation is slowly creeping up.  

Oh, and I do like cats, but since a family member is allergic, no cats will cross our threshold.   I am a dog fan though, and I like the larger breeds.


----------



## MDer2FL

Bluer101 said:


> Wow 20, that's great. Ours is 16 and still has a lot of kitten in her. She would not leave us along yesterday and could not get any sleep. She was talking and loving all night in bed. We are tired.



Well, she obviously missed you!   It was nice to have that lump of purring fur on the pillow next to me that first night home!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

WE'RE BOOKED FOR THE FIRST PART OF OUR TRIP!!!!

YEEEEEHAW!!!! *ehem* Now if they would just hurry up with the HHN express passes, I'll be even more happy.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Did I hear mention of cat people? Welllll your resident Shark just so happens to have some furballs up for adoption! 6 gorgeous long haired (3 solid black, 2 torties and one flame point Himalayan) and 3 short hair (1 female orange tabby, 1 buff and one flame point Siamese). All are spayed, neutered and UTD on vaccines. All that's required is a vet reference and one (or more) of these beauties can be yours! (and I'll deliver them in October)


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> _to our newest home:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *peaches00*
> 
> 
> _i wonder if miss peaches is from georgia?
> 
> 
> so glad you are with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead and get the cabana.
> hopefully it will be a hot day and he will end up thanking you for doing this.
> he will treat you like a queen all day long then._



Thank you...nope, not georgia, i am from lovely cleveland ohio suburb.am getting the cabana.  just called and they told me it would only be $75 for villa pool for whole day.  is that possible as it seems pretty cheap. either way, i am in for a happy cabana day with multiple happy cabana frozen cocktails.  speaking of something about nothing...dish was supposed to be here at noon to uprgrade satellite.  its 5 now.  they just got here soooooo...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

peaches00 said:


> Thank you...nope, not georgia, i am from lovely cleveland ohio suburb.am getting the cabana.  just called and they told me it would only be $75 for villa pool for whole day.  is that possible as it seems pretty cheap. either way, i am in for a happy cabana day with multiple happy cabana frozen cocktails.  speaking of something about nothing...dish was supposed to be here at noon to uprgrade satellite.  its 5 now.  they just got here soooooo...



Welcome Peaches!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Sooooo Mac.... my HHN date is 10/6. Will I get lucky enough to meet ya?


----------



## macraven

_*Cleveland.
*
rock n rock hall of fame

drew carey show

football something.........



that is a great price on the cabana!!
in fact, it's a steal !!



dish and upgrade satellite.
well, their timing is off but at least they showed up on the correct day....


i stood in line at comcast this afternoon.
one hour of my life to exchange one of the boxes (that died) to one that will work.......


there were 22 peeps ahead of me in that line and after 20 minutes, there were 19 behind me....


_


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Sooooo Mac.... my HHN date is 10/6. Will I get lucky enough to meet ya?



_you better meet up with me!!!!!




i've got you penciled in for 10/6 now.


we'll do the details later._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _you better meet up with me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've got you penciled in for 10/6 now.
> 
> 
> we'll do the details later._



 YAYness!!!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Nothing! Hotel booked and paid in full. Flights booked. Tickets now purchased. Just have to save up money for food and souvies. And* maybe a little extra for a side trip to Disney on Monday* to see a special someone and have dinner.


 
aha, future planning!



peaches00 said:


> Thank you...nope, not georgia, i am from lovely cleveland ohio suburb.am getting the cabana. just called and they told me it would only be $75 for villa pool for whole day. is that possible as it seems pretty cheap. either way, i am in for a happy cabana day with multiple happy cabana frozen cocktails. speaking of something about nothing...dish was supposed to be here at noon to uprgrade satellite. its 5 now. they just got here soooooo...


 
DH & I just sacked Cleveland for a night, luved the RnR HOF!  nice little city you have there.

$75 seems reasonable for a cabana considering we recently paid over $50 for two rounds (small draft domestic beer and & an icy something or other and it's 'discounted' refill) at PBH. 

carole - It's been a long time since I've worn any of my heels, but just can't bring myself to toss my little pretties.  

mac - hmmm bodies in the trunks of cars in Chicago...maybe that's where mr Hoffa is hiding out?


----------



## goofyfigment

Just had to move my vacation dates. So I'll be back Oct 24-31


----------



## macraven

_hey..........i'm not going to be there on those dates....._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> aha, future planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac - hmmm bodies in the trunks of cars in Chicago...maybe that's where mr Hoffa is hiding out?



_hahahaha........
you know, that man was on the news again last week.

another good tip on where to start digging to find what's left of him.



this happens more times than you would think.


now that you have been to the RnR hall of fame, tell me the date that the music died.


i do know that answer
_


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning, our cat let us sleep a little bit more last night. Hope she is all settled in tonight as we could use the sleep, lol.


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> hey..........i'm not going to be there on those dates.....



I know I'm very sad about that.


----------



## MDer2FL

**sigh**

I'm in a post-vacation slump.     Need to snap out of it as I'm taking my mom and sister out to dinner tonight for their birthdays, but I'm really not in the mood.


----------



## goofyfigment

MDer2FL said:
			
		

> **sigh**
> 
> I'm in a post-vacation slump.     Need to snap out of it as I'm taking my mom and sister out to dinner tonight for their birthdays, but I'm really not in the mood.



Vacation hang overs are the worst, I had one last week!


----------



## kittengal13

Stuck in work right now in denims and it is SCORCHING outside!! My work faces onto a huge park and people are sunbathing and eating ice cream, I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## macraven

MDer2FL said:


> **sigh**
> 
> I'm in a post-vacation slump.     Need to snap out of it as I'm taking my mom and sister out to dinner tonight for their birthdays, but I'm really not in the mood.




_i know that feeling.
being on vacation and not having to deal with the everyday routines is so refreshing.

i get those slumps too.
i can imagine how you are feeling.

you plan for the fun vacation and when it is over, it is sad._




goofyfigment said:


> Vacation hang overs are the worst, I had one last week!




_you need a hug too.

but, you have another trip in the making so that might help with the vacation hang over.

it is so much fun and relaxing to change the pace of your everyday life.
routines are out the window.
if you want to eat ice cream for breakfast, you surely can!_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning, our cat let us sleep a little bit more last night. Hope she is all settled in tonight as we could use the sleep, lol.



_are you saying you don't let the cat sleep with youse every night????


i can't keep my cats out of the bedroom.

they don't believe in doors.



hope you and your family had a blast on your trip to the darkside!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you need a hug too.
> 
> _



I need a hug too pretty please 

Had a friend over today and her DH. We sat in the garden and talked about RPR and coming home.......I got depressed about coming home before I even left  

Anyways, they are planning 2 days at Universal soon.......showed me their (his) plan of attack.........it`s a military operation!!!!!!

She knows how relaxing Universal is.......she`s listened to me often enough, but he is convinced I don`t know what I`m talking about.....he needs to plan to the minute every ride.....meal......snack.....drink........bathroom break  

I gave up. I can`t believe people would go to Universal with such a definite regimented schedule..........he also thinks we`re dumb...yes he used that word.....to stay onsite at RPR for more than two nights......I told him when he starts to help paying for our trips he can comment on how we choose to spend our money. I`m not keen on him.

He also doesn`t believe I have never been to Ponderosa or Golden Corral......why does he even care we don`t choose to eat there 

And..........breathe 

Apart from him......had a lovely day in the garden again.....super sunny and hot 

Tried on my America shorts......they`re a bit tight...oh dear


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> are you saying you don't let the cat sleep with youse every night????
> 
> i can't keep my cats out of the bedroom.
> 
> they don't believe in doors.
> 
> hope you and your family had a blast on your trip to the darkside!



Are you kidding. If she is not with us when home something is wrong. Lol


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _hahahaha........_
> _you know, that man was on the news again last week._
> 
> _another good tip on where to start digging to find what's left of him._
> 
> 
> 
> _this happens more times than you would think._
> 
> 
> _now that you have been to the RnR hall of fame, tell me the date that the music died._
> 
> 
> _i do know that answer_


 
2/3/59 RIP  I was surprised to see plane wreckage from Otis Redding's fatal crash there.

carole - commando'ing @ Universal!  say it isn't so ps u r not missing much by avoiding ponderosa.  My DSs liked to stop @ golden corral when teens for early dinner, let's just say they got their 'fill'.  I was drug to one of those all you can eat lobster feasts last trip, not as bad as I thought it'd be but certainly not what i'd call a bargin.

best cure for vacation hangover is planning another one, even if it's just a dry run-through to put on the wish list imo.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

schumigirl said:


> I need a hug too pretty please
> 
> Had a friend over today and her DH. We sat in the garden and talked about RPR and coming home.......I got depressed about coming home before I even left
> 
> Anyways, they are planning 2 days at Universal soon.......showed me their (his) plan of attack.........it`s a military operation!!!!!!
> 
> She knows how relaxing Universal is.......she`s listened to me often enough, but he is convinced I don`t know what I`m talking about.....he needs to plan to the minute every ride.....meal......snack.....drink........bathroom break
> 
> I gave up. I can`t believe people would go to Universal with such a definite regimented schedule..........he also thinks we`re dumb...yes he used that word.....to stay onsite at RPR for more than two nights......I told him when he starts to help paying for our trips he can comment on how we choose to spend our money. I`m not keen on him.
> 
> He also doesn`t believe I have never been to Ponderosa or Golden Corral......why does he even care we don`t choose to eat there
> 
> And..........breathe
> 
> Apart from him......had a lovely day in the garden again.....super sunny and hot
> 
> Tried on my America shorts......they`re a bit tight...oh dear



Wow, he sounds totally unpleasant! I can't imagine going on a vacation where everything is regimented down to the bathroom breaks. I've never been on an actual theme park vacation before but I wouldn't want to go on one like that!! Look on the bright side- at least you won't be vacationing with him! 

Re: Ponderosa and Golden Corral... I've lived in the attractions area of Orlando for most of my life and I've never been to Ponderosa before. Is there something special about it because I've heard people mention it before. I refuse to eat at Golden Corral... have you seen the video that has gone viral with the meat kept outside?!


----------



## Bluer101

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Wow, he sounds totally unpleasant! I can't imagine going on a vacation where everything is regimented down to the bathroom breaks. I've never been on an actual theme park vacation before but I wouldn't want to go on one like that!! Look on the bright side- at least you won't be vacationing with him!
> 
> Re: Ponderosa and Golden Corral... I've lived in the attractions area of Orlando for most of my life and I've never been to Ponderosa before. Is there something special about it because I've heard people mention it before. I refuse to eat at Golden Corral... have you seen the video that has gone viral with the meat kept outside?!



All you can eat ribs by the dumpster!


----------



## goofyfigment

BrinkofSunshine said:
			
		

> Wow, he sounds totally unpleasant! I can't imagine going on a vacation where everything is regimented down to the bathroom breaks. I've never been on an actual theme park vacation before but I wouldn't want to go on one like that!! Look on the bright side- at least you won't be vacationing with him!
> 
> Re: Ponderosa and Golden Corral... I've lived in the attractions area of Orlando for most of my life and I've never been to Ponderosa before. Is there something special about it because I've heard people mention it before. I refuse to eat at Golden Corral... have you seen the video that has gone viral with the meat kept outside?!



Ponderosa used to be a big national chain. We had them up here in PA and were so happy to see them in Orlando. Over the years they have declined and we won't go back


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> 2/3/59 RIP  I was surprised to see plane wreckage from Otis Redding's fatal crash there.





_we have a winner!!

the day music died:

feb 3rd...........


i know someone that when asked, what is your birthdate, she replies:


the day music died...._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I need a hug too pretty please







_you get lots of hugs.


don't think twice about that big meanie.
there are some peeps that won't listen to anyone except themselves when they are standing in front of a mirror.....



i would have been here sooner with our hugs but was tied up at a doctors office for hours today.
_


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Ponderosa used to be a big national chain. We had them up here in PA and were so happy to see them in Orlando. Over the years they have declined and we won't go back



_we had one in town that we would hit every friday night.

took the kids there when they were little so they could graze.......


the health department shut them down over night.


have not been back to any ponderosa since.
all the ponderosas near my home went away over the years after the health department did inspections._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I believe there is only one Ponderosa left in Canada, if any at all. 

There is one in Massena, NY, and I was just there about a month ago. The food isn't TOO bad and they had gluten free options, which was nice. They made a great meatloaf anyway. But we didn't order any steak, just the buffet.


----------



## RAPstar

Every time I see/hear the word Ponderosa, all I can think off is the parody song The Simpsons did of Paint Your Wagon, from the All Singing, All Dancing episode. "Ponderoooooosa Pine!"


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - commando'ing @ Universal!  say it isn't so



Yep...commando and Universal don`t mix 



BrinkofSunshine said:


> Wow, he sounds totally unpleasant! I can't imagine going on a vacation where everything is regimented down to the bathroom breaks. I've never been on an actual theme park vacation before but I wouldn't want to go on one like that!! Look on the bright side- at least you won't be vacationing with him!
> 
> Re: Ponderosa and Golden Corral... I've lived in the attractions area of Orlando for most of my life and I've never been to Ponderosa before. Is there something special about it because I've heard people mention it before. I refuse to eat at Golden Corral... have you seen the video that has gone viral with the meat kept outside?!




I would rather ski naked down Mount Everest waving a purple feather boa than vacation with him....he`s not nice. I spend as little time with him as possible....but I really like my friend, so no couples nights out with them as my DH won`t spend any time with him either....and my DH could find something nice to say about anyone!!! 

Yes I saw that video yesterday....yuk......not sure of the attraction of them to be honest. Like you, we won`t eat there 



macraven said:


> _you get lots of hugs.
> 
> 
> don't think twice about that big meanie.
> there are some peeps that won't listen to anyone except themselves when they are standing in front of a mirror.....
> 
> 
> 
> i would have been here sooner with our hugs but was tied up at a doctors office for hours today.
> _



Thanks for the hugs.....back at ya  Hope all was ok at docs 

Meanie is a kind word for him! But yes I did my best. My friend just rolls her eyes when he goes off on how he knows more than people who have been before often. They haven`t visited for around 12 years, so things have changed slightly especially Universal. 

Anyhoo.........had my hair done this morning, cleaned all the bathrooms and ironed........that`s enough for one day. It was a lot cooler this morning but sun is coming out now finally!! 

Can`t believe it`s Wednesday already


----------



## MDer2FL

Okay, I'm just gonna come out and admit it....   We ate at Ponderosa last week!   

We had checked out of RPH and spent our last day at IoA, and were driving to the condo.... It was dinner time, we were all hungry.... Ponderosa popped up on Google Places.   I didn't realize it was a buffet a-la Golden Corral (uggh).  Anyhoooo, long story short, we ate there.   Ehh...  I've had worse.   But as for that type of help-yourself place, I much preferred the Sweet Tomatoes we went to later in the week.


----------



## Bluer101

MDer2FL said:


> Okay, I'm just gonna come out and admit it....   We ate at Ponderosa last week!
> 
> We had checked out of RPH and spent our last day at IoA, and were driving to the condo.... It was dinner time, we were all hungry.... Ponderosa popped up on Google Places.   I didn't realize it was a buffet a-la Golden Corral (uggh).  Anyhoooo, long story short, we ate there.   Ehh...  I've had worse.   But as for that type of help-yourself place, I much preferred the Sweet Tomatoes we went to later in the week.



Don't feel bad. We used to eat there for breakfast when we used to stay off site years ago. I'm with you on sweet tomatoes. We have one right by the house, love the salad.


----------



## macraven

_good thursday morning homies!_


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy Thursday Mac


----------



## rowan555

We went to Disney when our kids were 5 and 7 and ended up at Golden Corral one day for lunch.  We had a so-so lunch which the kids thought was just fabulous, of course, and near the end of our meal an elderly gentleman approached our table.  I was concerned something was wrong.  He actually wanted to THANK us for having children that behaved, ate quietly, and didn't run around and throw food everywhere.  I thanked him, but also said there was no need to congratulate us or them for being civilized human beings.  It's a shame when people come to expect bad parenting and unruly hellbeast children.  I imagine in a place like that, where most of the people are tourists (and have had long days at the parks), the worst can come out, and parents might tend to be lax in correcting their kids.  It made me feel bad for the locals who have to deal with that. 

We haven't been to a Golden Corral since.


----------



## schumigirl

8 Weeks today till Florida 

Not that I count or anything


----------



## rowan555

schumigirl said:


> 8 Weeks today till Florida
> 
> Not that I count or anything



38 days for us - I didn't realize it was so close!  I am loving this "last minute" trip planning.  We usually go on cruises and book a year out during a sale.


----------



## schumigirl

rowan555 said:


> 38 days for us - I didn't realize it was so close!  I am loving this "last minute" trip planning.  We usually go on cruises and book a year out during a sale.



Wow.....38 days will pass in no time. Have fun planning even if it is last minute  Bet you`ll have an amazing time.

I hear you on the booking a year ahead........I need to get booked up for the next trip as soon as we get home or I get very moody.....till we get booked......then I`m ok to live with


----------



## goofyfigment

104 days for me


----------



## RAPstar

My phone was stolen last night (don't ask), so needless to say today is going to be a loooooong day for me.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

RAPstar said:


> My phone was stolen last night (don't ask), so needless to say today is going to be a loooooong day for me.



Oh no!!!!!! 
That sucks doubly. Without your phone and never getting it back. 

I have a little over two months, but less than two and a half months. Woohoo!! I'm super excited. I won't be at US until Sept 26, but I'm still excited nonetheless.


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> My phone was stolen last night (don't ask), so needless to say today is going to be a loooooong day for me.



Ouch!  I only know of 1 person that actually tracked her phone down and took it back from the crook.  Police were shocked that she actually got it back.  I hope you have a better day today!

Hi all! Counting or not counting the days to our trip.  6 more weeks.  Not that I wish my life away, but it is getting closer. 

Hi Mac, it's so cold in the inside today I need that cup of coffee now!  Weather is so cooperating now,  no high humidity for the week-end, but will be much higher next week.  Ah, summer.


----------



## peaches00

Very excited...officially 8 weeks from today I will be in universal orlando!!! Happy dance! I saw movie the heat last night and laughed out loud from beginning to end.  Highly recommend!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Take Out the Trash Day Mac

I knocked off a cap two weeks ago, dentist finally returned to office.  Turns out I also took out good portion of tooth next to it, sigh.  Round two set on the calendar, least i'm still numb.  Long as it's done before October i'm good.



schumigirl said:


> Yep...commando and Universal don`t mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather ski naked down Mount Everest waving a purple feather boa than vacation with him....he`s not nice. I spend as little time with him as possible....but I really like my friend, so no couples nights out with them as my DH won`t spend any time with him either....and my DH could find something nice to say about anyone!!!


 
talk about tag fodder


schumigirl said:


> 8 Weeks today till Florida
> 
> Not that I count or anything


 


rowan555 said:


> 38 days for us - I didn't realize it was so close! I am loving this "last minute" trip planning. We usually go on cruises and book a year out during a sale.


 
u chicks need tickers



RAPstar said:


> My phone was stolen last night (don't ask), so needless to say today is going to be a loooooong day for me.


 
OMG  not sure of ur provider but if AT&T can use one of those gophones and stick in a 'real' SIM card (they'll give u another once u report it lost/stolen) vs the one that comes with the throwaway.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> OMG  not sure of ur provider but if AT&T can use one of those gophones and stick in a 'real' SIM card (they'll give u another once u report it lost/stolen) vs the one that comes with the throwaway.



Out of money right now, so have to wait till payday. Tried using "Find My iPhone" but since everyone knows about it now, they turned off the phone so I can't find it, or wipe the memory. But I already blocked it from being able to be used on the AT&T network


----------



## macraven

_i'm sorry you lost your phone.
that has to be upsetting.


where were you when you lost it?
at a store or at home?


what type of phone was it?_


----------



## RAPstar

It was an iPhone


----------



## macraven

_wow, it is friday already.

where did this week go, it just flew by for me.



80 more sleeps for me until orlando...
woot_


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Out of money right now, so have to wait till payday. Tried using "Find My iPhone" but since everyone knows about it now, they turned off the phone so I can't find it, or wipe the memory. But I already blocked it from being able to be used on the AT&T network


 
oh man, least u won't get hit up with usage charges from the idiot, but small solace.



macraven said:


> _wow, it is friday already._
> 
> _where did this week go, it just flew by for me._
> 
> 
> 
> _80 more sleeps for me until orlando..._
> _woot_


 
some people don't need tickers to keep track.

I've been putzing around all day and very little to show for it.


----------



## snowangel72

We went to both parks today. $540 for the 4 of us. Just shoot me. I got SO sick on Harry Potter puked my guts out...then felt better so I went on Dispicable Me...then felt sick again!!! I am sticking to Disney!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

snowangel72 said:


> We went to both parks today. $540 for the 4 of us. Just shoot me. I got SO sick on Harry Potter puked my guts out...then felt better so I went on Dispicable Me...then felt sick again!!! I am sticking to Disney!!!!!!



That's ashame.  It is why I take motion sickness pills.  If I feel sick, closing my eyes helps too.  On the Me ride, there are stationary seats that may help your upset belly.  Not all of USO is those kind of rides.  Much to see and do besides them.  Maybe when the new potter area is open next year, you may want to visit again.  I am not a fan of those kind of rides, but I really enjoy the parks and the resorts.  Since my kids are ride junkies, we will be fans of USO for some time.  Disney is just as expensive and my kids find it not as fun, as character visits are not our top priority now and not as many thrill rides in Disney.  However, we like both parks and we even like the Busch parks in FLA..  

It is good though, to know what you like and want you do not.  I hope you have a better vacation next time or are enjoying the rest of one.


----------



## macraven

snowangel72 said:


> We went to both parks today. $540 for the 4 of us. Just shoot me. I got SO sick on Harry Potter puked my guts out...then felt better so I went on Dispicable Me...then felt sick again!!! I am sticking to Disney!!!!!!



 snowangel72


_our puker...



sorry that the day didn't go fine. 

i haven't had the reaction you did on those darkside rides but did get out of sorts on the Mission Space green.......which made me green........
it is a lousy feeling to go through.


there are some homies that do the darkside and take meclizine so they won't get dizzy/sick from some of the rides.

if you come back to the darkside for a repeat, maybe something you can take will be of benefit to you.


i hear ya on the prices.
all of the theme parks have a hefty fee for a one day ticket.
almost impossible to get around that.
_


----------



## RAPstar

Called my stepmom and she's gonna send me money to help me get a new phone. Tho its getting harder every day to get by without it. Good thing I can play Candy Crush on Facebook


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Called my stepmom and she's gonna send me money to help me get a new phone. Tho its getting harder every day to get by without it. Good thing I can play Candy Crush on Facebook



Glad you`re getting a new phone 

I gave up on Candy Crush.....I don`t do FB and I wasn`t paying to play so after what seemed like an eternity on one level I gave up....either that or the phone was getting flung out the window!!!



Had a good weekend so far......still got fantastic weather so making the most of that. I can`t remember us having such good weather for so long over here definitely enjoying it and hardly been inside.

Anyone watching or watched Hannibal the series? We`ve got a couple of series 1 to watch yet and I think there`s a second series.......unless they cancel another good show!! Wasn`t sure about it at first but got into it now


----------



## kittengal13

Just back from seeing Monsters University. Ashamed to say it but I was disappointed  Think it's because the first is so perfect, that I had outrageously high expectations for this one.


----------



## goofyfigment

kittengal13 said:
			
		

> Just back from seeing Monsters University. Ashamed to say it but I was disappointed  Think it's because the first is so perfect, that I had outrageously high expectations for this one.



Did you see despicable me 2 yet?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

snowangel72 said:


> We went to both parks today. $540 for the 4 of us. Just shoot me. I got SO sick on Harry Potter puked my guts out...then felt better so I went on Dispicable Me...then felt sick again!!! I am sticking to Disney!!!!!!


That's why I'm so grateful for our annual passes   Believe it or not, neither hubby or I have been on Forbidden Journey yet.  I do get motion sickness (one of the worst ones for me was Back to the Future) and hubby gets woozy on coasters, so I don't think we are going to try it anytime soon.



RAPstar said:


> Called my stepmom and she's gonna send me money to help me get a new phone. Tho its getting harder every day to get by without it. Good thing I can play Candy Crush on Facebook


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning. I have been busy since vacation so I have not caught up with everyone. So sorry for not reading will do that later. Well going to see DM2 this afternoon and buying my HHN tickets tonight too. It's our first HHN just DW and myself. I know its hard to believe but we have been diehard Universal since 1991 and have never been. Seen each year all other holidays but not this, can't wait.


----------



## kittengal13

goofyfigment said:


> Did you see despicable me 2 yet?



Yes, and it was WONDERFUL!!! Have you?


----------



## goofyfigment

kittengal13 said:
			
		

> Yes, and it was WONDERFUL!!! Have you?



Yes and I laughed so much I cried. Much better than monsters IMO


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning. I have been busy since vacation so I have not caught up with everyone. So sorry for not reading will do that later. Well going to see DM2 this afternoon and buying my HHN tickets tonight too. It's our first HHN just DW and myself. I know its hard to believe but we have been diehard Universal since 1991 and have never been. Seen each year all other holidays but not this, can't wait.


 You'll have to post your dates once we have the HHN dates thread. You'll get to see who else will be there and on what date.


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Yes and I laughed so much I cried. Much better than monsters IMO



Can`t wait to see it...I don`t go the cinema so will have to wait till dvd comes out....it looks really good!!



Well, still in garden enjoying the sunshine.....and food, sangria and Jimmy Buffet CD`s........thankfully some of the immediate neighbours were around today...so came over to ours and joined in  (don`t like disturbing people with music)....half of them had never heard of him......but we were all singing along eventually.......it was fun They loved the songs. 

I know I must keep harping on about our weather but this is very unusual for the UK......sweltering temps is not the norm for us generally...even in the summer!! We`ve had more bbq`s in the last month than we`ve had in 5 years.......no kidding.

Anyway hope everyone`s had a good weekend


----------



## macraven

_i've made the when are you going to hhn threads before.

i could start one up later this month.


the only lull time i might have is when i am at the motherland.
their wifi was not good last year.

when i move to the darkside resorts, never have an issue with wifi there._


----------



## peaches00

I hope you guys will understand why I'm so happy...dh hoards money, so I always have a secret fund for vacation.  I just added it all up and I have so many universal gift cards, the envelope is stretched...and because they are gift card, we have no choice but to use them. Ha on him and his frugality. He can't say no to any of my ideas for spending money so he can bite me...onward to portofino!!!  Yay!


----------



## macraven

_smart lady.
always have a plan!



i leave Mr Mac at home when i do the darkside.
he has no clue on what i spend there......_


----------



## RAPstar

Got a phone again. Upgraded to an iPhone 5!


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> _smart lady.
> always have a plan!
> 
> 
> 
> i leave Mr Mac at home when i do the darkside.
> he has no clue on what i spend there......_



So...do you go by yourself when you go?


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> So...do you go by yourself when you go?



_yes, every year...........


but i do meet up with the homies i have meet in this thread while i am at the darkside.

it is so lovely to put a face with a screen name.



they are no longer my invisible friends then._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _yes, every year...........
> 
> 
> but i do meet up with the homies i have meet in this thread while i am at the darkside.
> 
> it is so lovely to put a face with a screen name.
> 
> 
> 
> they are no longer my invisible friends then._



Mac's the best to go to HHN with. Of course, she might say the same about me (I'm a screamer, haha). I spent most of my week in Florida with Mac in 2011 and it was one of my best trips!


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> Got a phone again. Upgraded to an iPhone 5!




 Glad you are now have a phone again.  I'm thinking of upgrading too, when my contract expires next month.  Any big differences between the 4 and 5?

Happy Monday all!  Heat advisory today and the next few days.  Can you say hot?  Even the dog doesn't want to stay outside that much.


----------



## kittengal13

goofyfigment said:


> Yes and I laughed so much I cried. Much better than monsters IMO



I 100% agree with you!


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> Got a phone again. Upgraded to an iPhone 5!



I bet you don't feel lost now. I don't know about anyone else but I can't live without my iPhone unless I'm on vacation. 

I have had iPhones since the first release day. Boy they have come a long way.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

RAPstar said:


> Got a phone again. Upgraded to an iPhone 5!



Then it ends on an extremely positive note!! 



macraven said:


> _
> they are no longer my invisible friends then._



I've met quite a few of my online friends over the course of the past ten years. In fact, the lady I go to the parks with is an online friend that became almost family over the course of the years. 

My invisible friends are sometimes kinder than my real friends.


----------



## macraven

_this month is going by really fast for me.

we're halfway thru July now.......



have a great day homies!!_


----------



## keishashadow

peaches00 said:


> I hope you guys will understand why I'm so happy...dh hoards money, so I always have a secret fund for vacation. I just added it all up and I have so many universal gift cards, the envelope is stretched...and because they are gift card, we have no choice but to use them. Ha on him and his frugality. He can't say no to any of my ideas for spending money so he can bite me...onward to portofino!!! Yay!


 


mac yep we need a meet thread for HHN, I vote for you


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> Any big differences between the 4 and 5?:



Faster, thinner, better display, better camera(s). I'm still getting used to the display cause the colors are more vibrant or something. Especially yellow. That's the only big difference I notice. The first list is selling points on Apple's website lol


----------



## pookadoo77

Anyone going to or been to Universal beginning of August?


----------



## kittengal13

Hi guys! May be a silly question..

When the park first opens.... do you wait at ticket gates or are you allowed in the park to get in line for rides? I'm referring to both WDW and UO please.

Believe it or not, I have had nine two-week holidays to Florida, doing theme parks every day, and I've never been there at opening time :O I've always went with family who are a bit more chilled but this time I'm going with my best friend who is up for early rises to get to parks early (for the first few days at least!).

Any helps/tips would be fab! Thanks guys


----------



## macraven

pookadoo77 said:


> Anyone going to or been to Universal beginning of August?


_ pookadoo to the darkside!

we love newbies over here.

i don't do the darkside in august.
doesn' twork with my schedule going in the beginning of the month but many years ago did go last week of august.
you'll find more heat and crowds that first week of the month.

the parks in orlando are still in the summer vacation mode with lots of families on vacation.

you might get more responses if you post on the main forum.
we don't get the high traffic here in this thread, but you are welcome to come here for any question you have. _




kittengal13 said:


> Hi guys! May be a silly question..
> 
> When the park first opens.... do you wait at ticket gates or are you allowed in the park to get in line for rides? I'm referring to both WDW and UO please.
> 
> Believe it or not, I have had nine two-week holidays to Florida, doing theme parks every day, and I've never been there at opening time :O I've always went with family who are a bit more chilled but this time I'm going with my best friend who is up for early rises to get to parks early (for the first few days at least!).
> 
> Any helps/tips would be fab! Thanks guys



_i stay on site and wander in during early entry after it is opened.
but, some days i don't hit the parks until well after the EE is about over, or use one morning to sleep in.  (if the night prior was hhn, i just sleep in the next day)

suggest if you are staying offsite to get up early and wait in the entrance line well before the official opening time.

a lot of that depends on the time of the year you are going.
there are periods where the attendance is less and therefore, your wait in the line won't be forever.
that way once you are in the park, you have shorter line waits if you are there early.

_


----------



## kittengal13

Thanks for reply 

I should have included that I'm staying offsite!

So is the opening queue inside City Walk at the ticket gates or further inside?


----------



## keishashadow

Check ur early October APH rates!

mine dropped $135, spread out over 3 nights @ PBH


----------



## macraven

_no change w/ap rates at rph._


----------



## macraven

kittengal13 said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> I should have included that I'm staying offsite!
> 
> So is the opening queue inside City Walk at the ticket gates or further inside?



_once you are out of city walk, go straight to IOA.  (or turn right to hit the studios)
the park ticket gates is where you line up.

once the park opens, the ticket gate opens.
go thru and you will be inside the park.
_


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Check ur early October APH rates!
> 
> mine dropped $135, spread out over 3 nights @ PBH



Don't ya love that!  

That's one of the reasons I am renewing my AP.  

I have never been in Orlando in October.  Someday, maybe.

5 more weeks to our vacation.  Slowly coming.

DD has a huge soccer tournament this week-end.  Wish her luck.  5 or  6 games.  She's practicing with an English trainer this week. She came home really tired last night, as it was HOT. I was hot.  Supposed to be even hotter today, so we will be bringing alot of water.


----------



## keishashadow

yes, that last month before vacation always drags on


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _no change w/ap rates at rph._


----------



## kittengal13

I feel so lucky. Yesterday, between parking my car and going into the centre (a 20 second walk) I managed to lose my beloved phone!! The shopping centre is in a not so nice area and I thought it was a goner!! I felt sick as I drove home and phoned it using my house landline- no answer, no answer, no answer. Then someone phoned saying they found my phone, she lived 10 minutes away from me so I went to collect it. It was a lovely woman who lived in a fancy caravan park and I'm just so happy an honest person found it, it could have easily gone the other way!! I took her a box of chocolates, I've never been so happy to see my phone!!! 

Faith in humanity.... Restored!!!!!


----------



## Bluer101

kittengal13 said:


> I feel so lucky. Yesterday, between parking my car and going into the centre (a 20 second walk) I managed to lose my beloved phone!! The shopping centre is in a not so nice area and I thought it was a goner!! I felt sick as I drove home and phoned it using my house landline- no answer, no answer, no answer. Then someone phoned saying they found my phone, she lived 10 minutes away from me so I went to collect it. It was a lovely woman who lived in a fancy caravan park and I'm just so happy an honest person found it, it could have easily gone the other way!! I took her a box of chocolates, I've never been so happy to see my phone!!!
> 
> Faith in humanity.... Restored!!!!!



There are some good people still around. I'm glad you got it back and gave a gift if appreciation.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

A friend in Charlotte, NC, now wants me to do a stopover there (for about 5 hours maybe) to visit with her for a bit. Turns out, flying to Charlotte, then to Orlando, would actually cost _less_ than the quicker flight with a stopover in Montreal or Toronto. 

Go figure.

So I might actually do that!


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Sheesh, I ventured into a different forum on here and mentioned how I personally wouldn't live in certain counties in Central FL... people were so offended! I don't understand why people would get mad about my opinion on where I want to live. I didn't say anything bad about those areas 

...I'll stick to being over here with you nice people


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Sheesh, I ventured into a different forum on here and mentioned how I personally wouldn't live in certain counties in Central FL... people were so offended! I don't understand why people would get mad about my opinion on where I want to live. I didn't say anything bad about those areas
> 
> ...I'll stick to being over here with you nice people



_i have been reading that thread.
i saw how you were bombarded and thought about jumping in to say, " be nice to our homie........"  


i was proud of you standing up for yourself!
you were very clear in all your posts there that it was *your* opinion for what you wanted for *yourself*.
it is your opinion that you posted there and they should respect it.


i'm waiting for a person to post in that thread that they like living with the cowboys and meth heads.
wait, the poster that lives on the horse farm did and got a tag to show it....!


brinkie, you always have a home here with us.
next time someone is being a meanie to you, tell them you are taking your toys and going back home.......

_


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Thank you Mac!! 

I didn't even notice that tag change... oh well, her words- not mine!


----------



## macraven

_yea, her words and now they will live on in the tag she received..._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

They can be extremely vicious outside of the Universal forum!

I've been going through a thread on the budget board about items people don't normally bring on vacation that are useful (a whole 85 pages and going, for over two years), and people ream each other for simply trying to help. Yeesh!

Thank goodness for us homies. We're all a smart bunch.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Also... question. 

How do tags precisely work? I've no idea about them.


----------



## keishashadow

heat index supposed to hit 110 here today, oh joy



BrinkofSunshine said:


> Sheesh, I ventured into a different forum on here and mentioned how I personally wouldn't live in certain counties in Central FL... people were so offended! I don't understand why people would get mad about my opinion on where I want to live. I didn't say anything bad about those areas
> 
> ...I'll stick to being over here with you nice people


 
I don't even read the CB anymore



BrinkofSunshine said:


> Thank you Mac!!
> 
> I didn't even notice that tag change... oh well, her words- not mine!


 
note to self to search for that nugget



Kogo Shuko said:


> Also... question.
> 
> How do tags precisely work? I've no idea about them.


 
I've acquired mine via a combo of stupidity & pandering of _see my signature line_


----------



## macraven

_damnit janet, here is where you will find the tag.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3139770&page=4



what are you planning to fix for dinner today?
frying eggs on the sidewalk........_


----------



## RAPstar

Yippee!!! Just got a ticket to see THE Bernadette Peters in concert in February!! So excited! I've been wanting to see her forever. She's the pretty much the main reason I discovered musical theater, especially my favorite composer Stephen Sondheim.


----------



## kittengal13

macraven said:


> _damnit janet, :_




Oh Mac, I do love a RHS reference


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> Yippee!!! Just got a ticket to see THE Bernadette Peters in concert in February!! So excited! I've been wanting to see her forever. She's the pretty much the main reason I discovered musical theater, especially my favorite composer Stephen Sondheim.



Lucky you!  I actually like musical theater too.  R&H fan.


Brink,   There's no reason to be mean, in person or online.


Keisha, hah!  Our heat index is about the same as yours.  My car at lunchtime had it's thermometer read 104 F.  And this is to continue tomorrow.  I am not going to cook tonight.  Too hot.

Mac, how's it going?  

Koo, hope you are doing good, I would be crazy without my phone.  I am so used to having it now.

Hope all are having a good day!  I am ready to melt.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Sheesh, I ventured into a different forum on here and mentioned how I personally wouldn't live in certain counties in Central FL... people were so offended! I don't understand why people would get mad about my opinion on where I want to live. I didn't say anything bad about those areas
> 
> ...I'll stick to being over here with you nice people





Kogo Shuko said:


> They can be extremely vicious outside of the Universal forum!
> 
> I've been going through a thread on the budget board about items people don't normally bring on vacation that are useful (a whole 85 pages and going, for over two years), and people ream each other for simply trying to help. Yeesh!
> 
> Thank goodness for us homies. We're all a smart bunch.



I try to stay away from other forums - I've learned that if your opinion is different than someone else's opinion then your opinion is automatically wrong ... and they'll bully you to no end to try and get their opinion across - it's just so sad really


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _damnit janet, here is where you will find the tag._
> _http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3139770&page=4_
> 
> 
> 
> _what are you planning to fix for dinner today?_
> _frying eggs on the sidewalk........_


 
i broke out my electric roaster and threw in enough bone-in chicken breasts to last two days. Doesn't throw much heat

thanks for the link, much ado about nothing...come to think of it so is this thread.


kittengal13 said:


> Oh Mac, I do love a RHS reference


 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I try to stay away from other forums - I've learned that if your opinion is different than someone else's opinion then your opinion is automatically wrong ... and they'll bully you to no end to try and get their opinion across - it's just so sad really


/\ see above

i got roped into watching GD overnight, pretty sure I've watched despicable me at least 5 times this week already.


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to go with the FFP plus Fridays ticket this year...no Express...too much money. Since I work ten minutes from Universal and have to drive past it every day it's gonna be easy to stop for a few hours on my way home. 

So Janet...we can finally do dinner this year! 

I'll be hanging with Raven some nights too and any new friends we meet along the way.


----------



## RAPstar

I'd like to finally say hi in person this year, metro! I'll be there the last weekend of September (the 2nd weekend HHN is running)


----------



## goofyfigment

I'll be there at the end, arriving on the 24th and leaving on the 30th if anyone is going to be there! Time to meet my pretend friends!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'll be hanging with Raven some nights too and any new friends we meet along the way.



_same seats for rhps like we had 3 years ago metro?
hope it will still be in the beetlejuice set.



we can shout damnit janet a lot that night........_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'll be there on the 26th of September for anyone who wants to do meet ups.


----------



## Bluer101

DW and I are going Oct. 11-13.


----------



## peaches00

Does anyone know if there is construction and/or painting going on at pbh??? I like room near villa pool elevator and lounge.  I thought I saw something about blocked views.  Less than 2 months.  I heard it was 114 degrees with heatindex today.  I remember doing Disney in 2011 with same temperature...bru.tal.  can't wait to jump in villa pool!


----------



## macraven

_i know i read a thread today that mentioned construction at pbh.
i think it was in the trip forums on the darkside.

the lady talked about construction going on.
it was on a sour note.

check in that forum for the construction that happened this month, or maybe it was june.

and another post i read today a family came back to pbh and couldn't enter their room.
the hotel checked them out.
they had a ressie which covered another night there._


----------



## macraven

i am trying to find the thread that tallks abpit tje comstrucion going on and i can nt fn d it now



i took an ambian about eo mttntes ago and getting fuzzy all ove.r



kind of hard to rewa the words right now as my hed s noddng off,




is keishia in the house.
she knows me and ny language and can inerpret for you on what i am writing.

i'll try to find tat thread i the morning time..

goodddd nght homies.


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> i am trying to find the thread that tallks abpit tje comstrucion going on and i can nt fn d it now
> 
> 
> 
> i took an ambian about eo mttntes ago and getting fuzzy all ove.r
> 
> 
> 
> kind of hard to rewa the words right now as my hed s noddng off,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is keishia in the house.
> she knows me and ny language and can inerpret for you on what i am writing.
> 
> i'll try to find tat thread i the morning time..
> 
> goodddd nght homies.



Mcraven...not only are you very helpful and knowledgeable, but you are also very amusing.  Now that you confirmed thread, I will look for it.  Relax and enjoy your ambien.  Cheers!


----------



## macraven

gotta drink my coffee then go look for that thread ...


do have to leave here in a couple of hours, son gets to sit in a dentist chair for a couple of hours today.  i drive he doesn't so bbl...... when that times comes.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Well good morning folks!!

I officially have TWO MONTHS until I leave on a jet plane. It won't be for almost a whole week until I hit the parks, but being in FL is fine by me. Going to Sanibel to rest on the beach before I do any parks.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> do have to leave here in a couple of hours, son gets to sit in a dentist chair for a couple of hours today.  i drive he doesn't so bbl...... when that times comes.



Good wishes for DS .......in the chair for a couple of hours  wouldn`t fancy that. Hope it goes well for him.

Janet.....wow that`s hot!!!! Very hot 


Been busy last couple of days putting some decking in the garden......it was not easy in the heat wave we are enjoying over here. Well when I say "we"....it was technically DH and his friend, DS and me kind of supervising from the shade of the gazebo 

I did bring them a constant supply of cold drinks, ice lollies and suncream.......I was invaluable really 

It looks lovely though, very pleased with it.

Also got our ROF tickets for HHN.....planning on going 20th, 21st, 26th maybe 27th. Won`t be going 28th as that is our last full night and we usually spend that in Margaritaville......tradition. But we`ll see.

Todd......Louie`s before????? Kyle said it`s a tradition to go there with you now 

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I'm going to go with the FFP plus Fridays ticket this year...no Express...too much money. Since I work ten minutes from Universal and have to drive past it every day it's gonna be easy to stop for a few hours on my way home.
> 
> So Janet...we can finally do dinner this year!
> 
> I'll be hanging with Raven some nights too and any new friends we meet along the way.


 
it's been years mac will be there too.  we'll be at finnegans @ 4:30 pm, planning on hanging until they release the hounds.

mac I get u.  Not sure which thread ur referencing, but we've run into construction primarily as to the exterior stucco replacement and the subsequent Trompe L'Oeil  application the last two trips.  IMO it really is a work of art.  I always am floored by those who derisively term it 'fake', but likely the reason it's taking so long and requiring extensive scaffolding to ensure the safety of the artisans.  

We had our windows taped over last October in a bay view suite and the compressors were noisy early in the am, i'll term it a wake up call of sorts.  They progressed onto the section of the resort that faces the long length of the quiet pool during our June visit and were doing some work on the tall building area there (furthermost end away from main pool).  The front of the resort was also heavily under work at that time.  

I'd term it a necessary inconvenience.  If it was a trip of a lifetime, perhaps i'd feel differently about it but you learn not to sweat the small stuff you can't control when traveling or it can fester and ruin the whole trip.  I do think resorts should advise guests on their website if a property is under construction and send emails to those who have already booked as a courtesy.  I didn't receive any on either trip, not sure if others have or not.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Todd......Louie`s before????? Kyle said it`s a tradition to go there with you now


 Of course!  



keishashadow said:


> it's been years mac will be there too.  we'll be at finnegans @ 4:30 pm, planning on hanging until they release the hounds.


 Sounds like a winner to me. I can stay for HHN but isn't that the night you guys usually do the RIP Tour or is it another night?


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Of course!
> 
> Sounds like a winner to me. I can stay for HHN but isn't that the night you guys usually do the RIP Tour or is it another night?


 
yes Friday is the RIP, will be nice to see u after so long at dinner at least.

we'll be doing Thursday too, but realize u have work the next day.

I look forward to the day we'll be able to do Saturday & Sunday again but work comes first


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> gotta drink my coffee then go look for that thread ...
> 
> 
> do have to leave here in a couple of hours, son gets to sit in a dentist chair for a couple of hours today.  i drive he doesn't so bbl...... when that times comes.



i found thread; its the "if youre staying at hr,rp or pbh start here".  she said they were doing a lot of the exteriors.  when we were there in nov., they were painting the bay side.  if I remember correctly, they had closed west wing off because they were revamping the rooms.  I always stay in villa wing over looking villa pool and if they are doing that, I may have to rethink.  im going to call hotel directly to find out and if they are, I will just ask for west wing instead.  I have it on my youfirst preference as villa wing, so will just change that closer to when we go.  even a bad room at pbh is nicer than any other hotel. on second thought, im pretty sure I don't want to stay in east wing cuz its the pet wing. macraven, I hope you're son is feeling okay.  there is really nothing fun about sitting in dentist office for 2 hours.  nothing.


----------



## macraven

_yes, that must be the thread ........i think.....

son is hanging in there.
he broke a back molar and doing a root canal.
well, he has two teeth that are being crowned and today we found he needs a wisdom tooth pulled.


he's still asleep and thinking of what to fix for him to eat later tonight.
all i can think of is fried egg sandwich
and a beer.


we have had some heat this week which is out of the ordinary.
being close to the lake, we don't usually hit the 90's.

i will take hot weather any day over cold weather.
no complaints from me on this week.

i bought my hhn tixs this morning.
one less thing on my list to do._


----------



## keishashadow

peaches00 said:


> i found thread; its the "if youre staying at hr,rp or pbh start here". she said they were doing a lot of the exteriors. when we were there in nov., they were painting the bay side. if I remember correctly, they had closed west wing off because they were revamping the rooms. *I always stay in villa wing over looking villa pool* and if they are doing that, I may have to rethink. im going to call hotel directly to find out and if they are, I will just ask for west wing instead. I have it on my youfirst preference as villa wing, so will just change that closer to when we go. even a bad room at pbh is nicer than any other hotel. on second thought, im pretty sure I don't want to stay in east wing cuz its the pet wing. macraven, I hope you're son is feeling okay. there is really nothing fun about sitting in dentist office for 2 hours. nothing.


 
see my previous post, by 'quiet' pool I was referencing the villa one, not the hillside.  Please post back as to what they say when u call.

mac ow for ur son, beer might just be the best medicine right now for him.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _yes, that must be the thread ........i think.....
> 
> son is hanging in there.
> he broke a back molar and doing a root canal.
> well, he has two teeth that are being crowned and today we found he needs a wisdom tooth pulled.
> 
> 
> he's still asleep and thinking of what to fix for him to eat later tonight.
> all i can think of is fried egg sandwich
> and a beer.
> 
> 
> we have had some heat this week which is out of the ordinary.
> being close to the lake, we don't usually hit the 90's.
> 
> i will take hot weather any day over cold weather.
> no complaints from me on this week.
> 
> i bought my hhn tixs this morning.
> one less thing on my list to do._



Boy that's a lot of work in one day for teeth and to top it off with a future wisdom tooth pull.

We have been have tons of rain down here. Today was the first day with no rain in quite a while. But it was still cloudy and humid. 

We bought our tickets for HHN yesterday so we are all set too.


----------



## RAPstar

So I had a good news bad news thing today. So last week, after I knew my stepmom was gonna send me money to help with my phone, I went to ACE and got a pay day loan so I could get the phone before the check came, since I needed my phone, with the intention of paying off today when I got paid. Well, since they set it up for 2 weeks and I paid it off early, they waived the fees so I only paid back the original $500 that I owed, giving me an extra $150 for me!  But then my electric bill was in the mail. It has never gone over $40 since I've been in this apt (I moved in in Oct?). Well, this month it's almost $90!!  Oh well, will try to turn the air down more when I leave for work.

But, also on the bright side, my stepmom sent me $350 instead of the $300 I asked for, so that's what I used for my Bernadette Peters ticket. And I still had some exta left over from the $150 to get my HHN EP, and buy the new Evil Dead on Blu-Ray (cause nothing is more fun than hi-def gore!)


----------



## kittengal13

Hey guys, quick question.. does anyone know how to delete a thread on here (if you're the user who started it?)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Metro West

kittengal13 said:


> Hey guys, quick question.. does anyone know how to delete a thread on here (if you're the user who started it?)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 I can delete a thread...which one are you talking about?


----------



## kittengal13

My very first post- it is in Uk Trip Planning Forum and it was titled help been put in a very awkward position... thanks so much! my friend is planning on joining dis and I don't want her to see that.

Thanks again!


----------



## Metro West

kittengal13 said:


> My very first post- it is in Uk Trip Planning Forum and it was titled help been put in a very awkward position... thanks so much! my friend is planning on joining dis and I don't want her to see that.
> 
> Thanks again!


 Mods only have authority over the areas they are assigned. Send a PM to one of the Mods over on the UK board and they can delete it for you. I only handle the Universal and SeaWorld sections.


----------



## kittengal13

OK, thanks anyway


----------



## macraven

_it's 10:50 and i'm up and awake.


time to do some dis.
got my coffee and life is good.   _


----------



## tink1957

hi Mac

Just a quick hello to everyone...I have to leave for work soon.

Hope all of you have a great weekend:


----------



## Bluer101

I should say good afternoon.  just got done doing a quick house clean while it going to rainy again today. I was going to wash DW's vehicle but I looked out and rain, oh well.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> I was going to wash DW's vehicle but I looked out and rain, oh well.


 Now now...you should know better than to wash a car in Florida...in the summer.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> hi Mac
> 
> Just a quick hello to everyone...I have to leave for work soon.
> 
> Hope all of you have a great weekend:



_hey homie !!

good to see you here.

do you have plans yet for your fall trip?
keep in contact with me so we can hook up again._


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Now now...you should know better than to wash a car in Florida...in the summer.



_i only go thru the car wash in the winter to get the salt off the body.

i never schedule that job in the summer.
it's low on my priority list....._


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> hi Mac
> 
> Just a quick hello to everyone...I have to leave for work soon.
> 
> Hope all of you have a great weekend:




Hey buddy.......where have you been...... missed ya  counting down to September to catch up 


mac.......hope DS is feeling ok today 

Robbie/Andy.......good news on the money front...........shame about the electric bill though!!!  


Cooler today......got to catch up with chores as it`s easier to do housework when I`m not melting!!!

Temps to go back up to high 80`s on Monday....yay 

Watched Gothika tonight again.....first for a long time......good movie....jumped a few times........DH said.......can`t wait for HHN  He likes to see me jump in fright 

Had a few wines tonight........really shouldn`t order from wine club  we always order too much!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Of course!
> 
> [


----------



## macraven

_i started a date hhn thread.
it is a sticky at the top of this forum.

if any homies here are doing hhn, post on that sticky and i'll add you to the list.


i know some in this thread will be at hhn, cause you're hooking up with me....

but, i never list anyone on the date threads until they request it.

schumigirl and metro already checked in on that thread._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Woop!
Checked in!
Spent today cleaning, writing, and painting one of those plastic drawer thingies you can buy to store... paper/junk/whatever. It will end up being black and dark green instead of gray and clear. That way, no one can see all my junk now! Woohoo!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

The humidity finally broke up here, so now it's warm but I can breathe again.


----------



## macraven

_i usually shove all my junk under the bed.


since i can't see it, i forget what all is stuffed there._


----------



## macraven

_it's sunday.


everyone sleeping in today?_


----------



## macraven

_home for the big one._


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm up doing laundry and cleaning all that fun stuff I put off til Sunday every week


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _it's sunday.
> 
> 
> everyone sleeping in today?_



I slept to 9. 

We just got back from Publix for our weekly grocery shopping.


----------



## Lynne G

Hello from a very tired Pocono trip.  DD's team placed second against teams rated higher and had paid coaches.  Our coaches are volunteers.   Oh well.  It was a good lesson for them.

The temps were so hot, I don't know how the girls did it all week-end.  Humid too.  No one went close to the cleats.  The smell of tween cleats after the game could make you pass out.  

Hope all are enjoying what is left of this Sunday night.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _home for the big one._


 
hoorah!

I stayed up and watched The Last Stand, wasn't as bad as had feared.  Hoping for evil dead next.


----------



## RAPstar

I stayed up all Saturday night watching Orange is the New Black. I was on the last half of the last episode when my friend came to pick me up to eat and help me get groceries. Just now home, so I need to finish that then watch my Sunday night shows (True Blood, Dexter, The Killing and Drop Dead Diva).


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I spent my Sunday riding, and then stripping wallpaper at my parents' new house!
We ate our supper their, sitting on lawn chairs around a patio table in the basement.


----------



## macraven

_good monday morning homies!_


----------



## keishashadow

I was all full of myself having made a zucchini cake, mock crab cakes, a roast and pork chops (sounds like a lot but will feed the troops for at least two days here)...

then I read Kogo stripped wallpaper this weekend, that's near the top of my list of dirtiest jobs.  I can't get my kids to take out the garbage.


----------



## peaches00

ok...called Portofino regarding painting by villa wing.  they transferred me to front office and nice gentleman told me they were painting the villa wing by the harbor??? I don't know where that is as we always stay overlooking villa pool.  he said it should all be done by October.  In other news...yay royal baby!!!


----------



## rowan555

Speaking of completion dates at Uni, do you guys think the Simpsons waterfront area will be open and operational by August 19th?   I'm sure hoping it's open for our visit!  From the photos, it looks like construction is speeding along, but you never know.


----------



## macraven

rowan555 said:


> Speaking of completion dates at Uni, do you guys think the Simpsons waterfront area will be open and operational by August 19th?   I'm sure hoping it's open for our visit!  From the photos, it looks like construction is speeding along, but you never know.



_no idea.
if it is opened when i go, great.
if i have to wait til the next trip, also great. 

there was some thread in this forum that you might read about the simpsons.
can't remember what was said.

if i don't catch something new that has opened, i catch it on the next visit.

_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I was all full of myself having made a zucchini cake, mock crab cakes, a roast and pork chops (sounds like a lot but will feed the troops for at least two days here)...
> 
> then I read Kogo stripped wallpaper this weekend, that's near the top of my list of dirtiest jobs.  I can't get my kids to take out the garbage.



_i'm so glad you posted.

just reminded me i have to email you the recipe for zucchini bread!!_


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> I spent my Sunday riding, and then stripping wallpaper at my parents' new house!
> We ate our supper their, sitting on lawn chairs around a patio table in the basement.



_i can remember being 16 y/o and my parental units moving to another house.
i had to strip wallpaper every day after school and weekends.

ugh........
it's a nasty job.


i had friends that painted over their wallpaper.
it really looked nice._


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> ok...called Portofino regarding painting by villa wing.  they transferred me to front office and nice gentleman told me they were painting the villa wing by the harbor??? I don't know where that is as we always stay overlooking villa pool.  he said it should all be done by October.  In other news...yay royal baby!!!



_keisha and damo know more about the room locations than most.

maybe one of them will see your post and jump in here.

if your villa is west wing, that would be very good place to stay.


i heard about the royal baby birth a bit ago.
have you been following it?

_


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> _keisha and damo know more about the room locations than most.
> 
> maybe one of them will see your post and jump in here.
> 
> if your villa is west wing, that would be very good place to stay.
> 
> 
> i heard about the royal baby birth a bit ago.
> have you been following it?
> 
> _



I am curious about other villa wing room locations...does villa wing also overlook 
beach pool?  I stayed in west wing when we got a Portofino suite overlooking bay that we loved but really like overlooking villa pool.  we had a request for room near villa pool elevator last time and the nice kid who checked us in said he personally assigned the room  and was very happy with himself.  I didn't realize that there are in fact two villa pool elevators and last time it was the one farthest away from club but didn't say anything cuz we didn't want to upset the guy.  he had just started working there.  anyway I will specify villa pool elevator closest to lounge.  love love love royal baby fever!!!!!


----------



## rowan555

macraven said:


> _no idea.
> if it is opened when i go, great.
> if i have to wait til the next trip, also great.
> 
> there was some thread in this forum that you might read about the simpsons.
> can't remember what was said.
> 
> if i don't catch something new that has opened, i catch it on the next visit.
> 
> _



This is likely our one and only trip to Universal in the next 5 to 10 years, lol, hence my excitement and my hoping the new area is open so I can enjoy it.


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> I am curious about other villa wing room locations...does villa wing also overlook
> beach pool?  I stayed in west wing when we got a Portofino suite overlooking bay that we loved but really like overlooking villa pool.  we had a request for room near villa pool elevator last time and the nice kid who checked us in said he personally assigned the room  and was very happy with himself.  I didn't realize that there are in fact two villa pool elevators and last time it was the one farthest away from club but didn't say anything cuz we didn't want to upset the guy.  he had just started working there.  anyway I will specify villa pool elevator closest to lounge.  love love love royal baby fever!!!!!



_let me pull up some of my older notes to see what i can find on pbh.

it might take me a little bit of time, but i'll get back to you.



in fact, i was going thru some notes since i last posted her to you._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hey Homies!!! I am so glad to see July finally ending  This month has been a rough one. The worst was losing my daughter's Border Collie, Saphira. Losing a pet is never easy, but when they are older or ill you at least know, Saphira left us suddenly with out any warning. The sweet baby just laid down in her favorite sleeping spot and never woke up. 

I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying making vacation plans!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

keishashadow said:


> I was all full of myself having made a zucchini cake, mock crab cakes, a roast and pork chops (sounds like a lot but will feed the troops for at least two days here)...
> 
> then I read Kogo stripped wallpaper this weekend, that's near the top of my list of dirtiest jobs.  I can't get my kids to take out the garbage.





macraven said:


> _i can remember being 16 y/o and my parental units moving to another house.
> i had to strip wallpaper every day after school and weekends.
> 
> ugh........
> it's a nasty job.
> 
> 
> i had friends that painted over their wallpaper.
> it really looked nice._



It definitely wasn't the best job, but it sure beat laying down the new floor! 

Last weekend my mother had me weeding the driveway. It's so bad that there are weeds growing in the cracks. I don't know why she wanted me to weed it when they're just going to repave, but hey... a job is a job. 

I'm also photographing everything they do, so they know just how amazing a job they've done of flipping the house. 

And some of that wallpaper... hooooo boy, apparently the 70s packed up its bags and moved into this house's basement!

If I'm SUPER NICE, maybe if I move back to my hometown, they'd rent the house to me because I helped so much. Maybe? MAYBE?! lol


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hey Homies!!! I am so glad to see July finally ending  This month has been a rough one. The worst was losing my daughter's Border Collie, Saphira. Losing a pet is never easy, but when they are older or ill you at least know, Saphira left us suddenly with out any warning. The sweet baby just laid down in her favorite sleeping spot and never woke up.




Oh Sharky how sad for you losing Saphira. It`s never easy to lose a much loved pet especially if it wasn`t expected. 



Janet.......mock crab cakes??????? What do you put in them?? I love crab cakes.....really pleased Jake`s Bar has put them back on the menu.....didn`t get them there last year!!
We call zucchini courgettes over here........zucchini cake sounds better than courgette cake 

Kogo.....I remember scraping wallpaper as a kid. We moved into an old Victorian house that had not been touched in years........they had papered over paper.......6 layers of paper It was so thick and took forever to get off......everyone had to chip in and help. It was the mid 70`s so don`t think there was such a thing as wallpaper steamer removers. Put me off ever having wallpaper......and I don`t....paint and effects all the way  Good idea with the photographs 

Had DS at the Nurse Practioner yesterday getting his ears syringed. Been putting drops and oil in for ages and it wasn`t clearing it....so popped along yesterday.....done in minutes........he`s a lot happier today, but keeps telling me I`m shouting 

Got our Travellers Cheques for our trip today   Just need to pick up Dollars nearer the time and we`re good to go 

We have thunderstorms around us today.....very humid and sticky weather, supposed to affect us later this evening........storms here are never spectacular like Orlando storms though.

Off to catch up on the boards


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i'm so glad you posted._
> 
> _just reminded me i have to email you the recipe for zucchini bread!!_


 
I went with a cake, threw in choc chips & orange zest, not too shabby

kogo You garden too?  we've been trying to get rid of various varieties of poision ivy that has been rearing its head since we moved into current house years ago.  No matter what we do (dig it out, chemically treat, even tried to bury with river rock) it comes back and keeps spreading. 

carole - the new 'mock' crab cakes receipe I tried was ok.  2-1/2 cups shredded zuke (squeezed dry), a beaten egg, cup of bread crumbs (I used fresh), S&P, 1/2 tsp onion powder and a Tbsp of old bay.  Form them, dredge in flour & fry.  Next time will serve on bun with lettuce/tomato.  I'm so desperate to get rid of the zukes I even gave one to my ex-MIL lol.

bit a fun to watch the royals, but I watch the real housewives too lol.



peaches00 said:


> ok...called Portofino regarding painting by villa wing. they transferred me to front office and nice gentleman told me they were painting the villa wing by the harbor??? I don't know where that is as we always stay overlooking villa pool. he said it should all be done by October. In other news...yay royal baby!!!


 
that's good news.  You're confusing me though

this is the pool I was referencing that had the extensive work going on with heavy scaffolding on the outside of building in early June.






 I believe these are where the 'deluxe rooms' are located.  we prefer the bay or garden view rooms nearer the boat launch in the west wing.  There was a minor bit of work going involving the entrance to the bay view rooms in that wing, but appeared to be finishing up finally.

I didn't notice any work on the side of the bay facing east wing rooms.  I've only had a room there once and was glad to not receive one of the far-flung rooms.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> This month has been a rough one. The worst was losing my daughter's Border Collie, Saphira. Losing a pet is never easy, but when they are older or ill you at least know, Saphira left us suddenly with out any warning. The sweet baby just laid down in her favorite sleeping spot and never woke up.


_*i skimmed thru your post and missed that.
(thanx schumigirl for addressing it.)

i know your pain of losing a pet.
i'm sure you are devastated and missing Saphira.
*_



schumigirl said:


> Had DS at the Nurse Practioner yesterday getting his ears syringed. Been putting drops and oil in for ages and it wasn`t clearing it....so popped along yesterday.....done in minutes........he`s a lot happier today, but keeps telling me I`m shouting
> 
> Got our Travellers Cheques for our trip today   Just need to pick up Dollars nearer the time and we`re good to go



_ear issues are miserable.
glad to read the drops have worked and he can hear better.
now that you have your money set up, all you have to do is wait for departure date.
_




 
kogo You garden too? :thumbsup2 we've been trying to get rid of various varieties of poision ivy that has been rearing its head since we moved into current house years ago.  No matter what we do (dig it out said:


> https://dqgpjgoc7e4dm.cloudfront.net/ipool/cache/218x128_561_61089901285311e13a1e3b4fe0652267.jpg[/IMG] I believe these are where the 'deluxe rooms' are located.  we prefer the bay or garden view rooms nearer the boat launch in the west wing.  There was a minor bit of work going involving the entrance to the bay view rooms in that wing, but appeared to be finishing up finally.
> 
> I didn't notice any work on the side of the bay facing east wing rooms.  I've only had a room there once and was glad to not receive one of the far-flung rooms.



_hope the info that damnit janet has given you helps in the location you need for pbh.

for a minute, i thought you were going to ask kogo how to get rid of the zucchini not poisen ivy...._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

keishashadow said:


> kogo You garden too?  we've been trying to get rid of various varieties of poision ivy that has been rearing its head since we moved into current house years ago.  No matter what we do (dig it out, chemically treat, even tried to bury with river rock) it comes back and keeps spreading.



Some plants are just so invasive. My brother's neighbour let their yard go, and it somehow attracted garlic mustard. The entire yard is garlic mustard now, and it's spreading into my brother's yard. 

The new house has a lot of ragweed. A LOT of ragweed. So if they really want to fix it, they're going to require more than just a bit of weeding. 

Otherwise, I love plants! I don't have a garden because I'm in an apartment, but I do have loads of strawberry plants in pots, and a tomato plant. And too many spider plants!



macraven said:


> _
> for a minute, i thought you were going to ask kogo how to get rid of the zucchini not poisen ivy...._



She can send some my way!!


----------



## keishashadow

u guys r a hoot


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hey Homies!!! I am so glad to see July finally ending  This month has been a rough one. The worst was losing my daughter's Border Collie, Saphira. Losing a pet is never easy, but when they are older or ill you at least know, Saphira left us suddenly with out any warning. The sweet baby just laid down in her favorite sleeping spot and never woke up.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying making vacation plans!


Our condolences!!   We can definitely sympathize - 2 years ago this month we lost our 7 year old male Shepherd Strider suddenly, then 2 months later in September our 14 year old Shepherd Husky cross Bailey made her journey to the rainbow bridge.  A day doesn't go by that we don't miss them dearly!


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 



macraven said:


> _hey homie !!
> 
> good to see you here.
> 
> do you have plans yet for your fall trip?
> keep in contact with me so we can hook up again._


I'm still planning to meet up with you at Epcot on the 30th, if that fits into your plans....we can drink around the world  and maybe sample some good food along the way so I can find my way back to the darkside after.


schumigirl said:


> Hey buddy.......where have you been...... missed ya  counting down to September to catch up


Sorry it took me so long to get back to you.  I had to work 7 days in a row after coming back from PC Beach.  We had a great trip in spite of the rain and double red flag warnings on the beach.  It cleared up by the third day and the rest of the week was perfect.  

Looking forward to touring the parks and HHN with my bud. 


macraven said:


> _i usually shove all my junk under the bed.
> 
> 
> since i can't see it, i forget what all is stuffed there._



don't do what I did and wait till you see a snake next to your bed to clean under it...last month I was going into my bedroom to turn on my AC after work and turned around, looked down at the floor to find a snake with it's mouth open curled up by my bed I flew over my recliner and out the door...it took 3 days before I would sleep in my room only after cleaning under and around every surface and finding not one but two snakeskins one under my bed and one in the closet where we found a hole behind the storage boxes that I hadn't moved in a while.  There is now nothing on the floor of my closet and the hole is filled but I still cannot enter my room without checking under my bed which also has nothing under it now .... and most likely never will.


----------



## macraven

_your findings are more exciting than mine.


all i find are cat fur and whiskers.








you bet!
we are on for 9/30._


----------



## Metro West

I met my friends tonight at CityWalk and the damn tour groups were everywhere! You couldn't move w/o walking into one of them. They weren't bad when I was there on Sunday but tonight...nightmarish! Chanting, clapping, stomping...all the usual antics were on full display. The lines for all rides were long...there was a 30 minute wait for ET at 7:30PM!

We had a great dinner at HRC. I had the grilled chicken sandwich and it was the best chicken sandwich I'd had in years! 

As I left my friends for another year and I begged them to come next year in the fall when its cooler and NO tour groups instead of next summer! I'm trying to talk them into HHN and was telling them how different the parks are in the fall. 

I hope they listen.


----------



## macraven

_i hope they listen to you and return in the fall for hhn.
a totally different senario at that time.

i have not run into the btg at the darkside but have at the motherland.

it was too overwhelming for me.


i'll tell you the story sometime.



the motherland does nothing about the tour groups.
i don't know how the darkside handles them.
since you were at citywalk i guess they do nothing about the tour groups loud behavior._


----------



## keishashadow

humpty day

Todd - yuck I've never seen a tour group outside of MK, now consider myself lucky.  When I see the dreaded flag waving about, immediately turn the other way.  Would think that strategy isn't exactly doable in smaller parks though.  RE:  fall being cool in Orlando, seems like the last ten years we've hit heat waves 'our week' pre columbus day weekend  Conversely, we'll be down in in mid January hoping it's warm enough to hop in the pool (anything over 70 degrees and i'm good to go lol).

tink eeek non venomous hopefully.  we've had our share of critters invading our house too, it doesn't take much for them to find a small breach in an older home to enable them to set up housekeeping.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Thank you Schumigirl & Mac. She was such a big, beautiful girl.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Our condolences!!   We can definitely sympathize - 2 years ago this month we lost our 7 year old male Shepherd Strider suddenly, then 2 months later in September our 14 year old Shepherd Husky cross Bailey made her journey to the rainbow bridge.  A day doesn't go by that we don't miss them dearly!



I am so sorry! Our pups become such a huge part of our lives.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Metro West said:


> I met my friends tonight at CityWalk and the damn tour groups were everywhere!



I wouldn't mind the tour groups so much if they would exercise some sort of decorum.   It also just goes to prove that money talks. Because they are such a large group and no doubt bring in tons of money they are allowed to act completely inappropriate and disturb all of the other guests around them. Had any family, or childless couple behaved in such a manner they would have been escorted out and banned from ever returning. 

Gripe fest over (before I really get going). BTGs really make me


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Thanks Mac for making a HHN list! What does everyone think of the houses so far? At first I was a little eeehhhh about the cabin in the woods house, because the movie isn't 'scary', but when you look at the movie as it's intended there really is a ton of potential for a fun house. Evil Dead (the original) was hysterical, the remake was decent enough too that I can see it being a lot of fun. 

I can't wait to finally be at that point where we can make the move to Florida. I kick myself constantly that I didn't a few years ago when we had the chance.


----------



## peaches00

Keishashadow...I'm confused also as he specifically told me they were working on villa wing facing the bay????  I should probably call again to see if someone else can give me different info...

I have been lucky to never having to deial with tour groups.  Sounds awful.


----------



## RAPstar

Got my Evil Dead Blu-Ray in the mail today! Yippee!!


----------



## macraven

_morning homies........_


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> tink eeek non venomous hopefully.  we've had our share of critters invading our house too, it doesn't take much for them to find a small breach in an older home to enable them to set up housekeeping.


My ex said it was probably a rat snake which I choose to believe so I can sleep at night.  It doesn't help that we live in an older house surrounded by cow pastures a few miles from a game preserve...we get all knds of wildlife, mostly opossum stealing the cat food.


SharkyGoddess said:


> I wouldn't mind the tour groups so much if they would exercise some sort of decorum.   It also just goes to prove that money talks. Because they are such a large group and no doubt bring in tons of money they are allowed to act completely inappropriate and disturb all of the other guests around them. Had any family, or childless couple behaved in such a manner they would have been escorted out and banned from ever returning.
> 
> Gripe fest over (before I really get going). BTGs really make me


ditto...they need to get some manners.


SharkyGoddess said:


> Thank you Schumigirl & Mac. She was such a big, beautiful girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry! Our pups become such a huge part of our lives.



so sorry to hear about your pup, they do become a part of our family.  We lost our German Shepard, Harley a few years ago and it still hurts, but it helps to remember the good times like when he wouldn't get out of my van and I was running late for work so I took him with me and parked in the shade with the windows cracked as I only had to work for an hour that day...he sat in the driver's seat and blew the horn with his paw   my co-workers talked about that for years.


----------



## Lynne G

Tink and Sharky, I am a pup lover too.  Lost my 2 labs years ago, and still miss them.  And Tink, my male lab got car sick.  I learned the hard way, no food for hours before our ride.  I had to put both of them down when my DH was in Iraq.  We had them for 12 years.

Hi Mac!  Just enjoying the start of an 80's run of temps instead of the high 
90's we've been having.  So ready for the week-end. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> so sorry to hear about your pup, they do become a part of our family.  We lost our German Shepard, Harley a few years ago and it still hurts, but it helps to remember the good times like when he wouldn't get out of my van and I was running late for work so I took him with me and parked in the shade with the windows cracked as I only had to work for an hour that day...he sat in the driver's seat and blew the horn with his paw   my co-workers talked about that for years.



That is a great memory Tink! Thank you


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Tink and Sharky, I am a pup lover too.  Lost my 2 labs years ago, and still miss them.  And Tink, my male lab got car sick.  I learned the hard way, no food for hours before our ride.  I had to put both of them down when my DH was in Iraq.  We had them for 12 years.
> 
> Hi Mac!  Just enjoying the start of an 80's run of temps instead of the high
> 90's we've been having.  So ready for the week-end.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Thank you Lynne 

Our Bohemian Shep girl gets car sick too. We took her with us to Gatlingburg one year and from the far back seat I heard...

Stealth Child- *exacerbated sigh* "Fruit bat your dog is leaning on me. (few seconds later) "Mom! Mystery is drooling on me!"

I giggle avoiding eye contact in the rear view mirror.

(a few minutes later) Step Son- "SHARK!!! SHE JUST THREW UP ON ME!"

The hubs and I did our best to hide our laughter. The boys were being turds... they deserved it


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> *My ex said it was probably a rat snake which I choose to believe so I can sleep at night. *It doesn't help that we live in an older house surrounded by cow pastures a few miles from a game preserve...we get all knds of wildlife, mostly opossum stealing the cat food.
> 
> .


 
not so sure i'd believe anything my ex told me jk

we live next to 'the woods' so we get more than our share of varmits in our 'hood.  Not sure which creeped me out more, the mink, coyote, big black bear or the nest of copperheads we found behind a retaining wall in driveway (confirmed by game&wildlife).   Still, i'd take them all over the kids that park at end of street and wander back into them carrying kegs.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I met my friends tonight We had a great dinner at HRC. I had the grilled chicken sandwich and it was the best chicken sandwich I'd had in years!
> 
> As I left my friends for another year and I begged them to come next year in the fall when its cooler and NO tour groups instead of next summer! I'm trying to talk them into HHN and was telling them how different the parks are in the fall.
> 
> I hope they listen.



Glad you had a nice time with them, tour groups aside.......I hope they do come for HHN.....be nice to meet them again, they were a lot of fun to be with  



tink1957 said:


> My ex said it was probably a rat snake which I choose to believe so I can sleep at night.  It doesn't help that we live in an older house surrounded by cow pastures a few miles from a game preserve...we get all knds of wildlife, mostly opossum stealing the cat food.



Rat snake???? Oh my goodness Vicki.......I would move....literally...... if I saw a snake..........I`ve never seen one for real outwith a zoo when I was a kid and I cried apparently then screamed bloody murder to get out of the building. What really annoyed my mum was I had begged to go in  I have that in common with Indiana Jones....I hate snakes  



keishashadow said:


> not so sure i'd believe anything my ex told me jk
> 
> we live next to 'the woods' so we get more than our share of varmits in our 'hood.  Not sure which creeped me out more, the mink, coyote, big black bear or the nest of copperheads we found behind a retaining wall in driveway (confirmed by game&wildlife).   Still, i'd take them all over the kids that park at end of street and wander back into them carrying kegs.



Big black bear???? Getting kinda freaked out worrying about where you all live........don`t know what a copperhead is.......will keep it at that......one less thing to worry about 

I was going to try your mock crab cakes recipe yesterday.......till I bought real crab and made......well, crab cakes  lush!!!!!



Well we were supposed to be on our way to the Hungarian Grand Prix today.......there`s a really long story.......isn`t there always  

But short story is our friends needed the break more than us. They have had some really tough times this year. So passed along the flights, thankfully name change was doable, and gave them our hotel booking. We don`t pay for entry into the GP`s because of my family member so they got those passes as well for this GP. I really hope they have an amazing time  That was a short version!!!!

We are really just "Paying it Forward"...have been waiting on a chance to do something like this since someone did something wonderful for us a while back 

So weekend at home, least the weather is still glorious


----------



## RAPstar

I'm a bit concerned/curious. As some of you may know, I found out I was diabetic last year. Type 2, pill only. Well the beginning of the week, I noticed that I started getting super exhausted when I took my Metformin. Like I couldn't keep my eyes open at work kind of exhausted. I mainly noticed it Tuesday cause I was starting to get some energy again, then took my second pill and started getting tired again. Yesterday, as a test, I didn't take the metformin and felt super. Like better than I'd felt in weeks. WTH?!


----------



## kittengal13

schumigirl said:


> But short story is our friends needed the break more than us. They have had some really tough times this year. So passed along the flights, thankfully name change was doable, and gave them our hotel booking. We don`t pay for entry into the GP`s because of my family member so they got those passes as well for this GP. I really hope they have an amazing time  That was a short version!!!!
> 
> We are really just "Paying it Forward"...have been waiting on a chance to do something like this since someone did something wonderful for us a while back
> 
> So weekend at home, least the weather is still glorious




That is WONDERFUL!!! I am very much a  believer in karma and you've got a big load of good karma coming your way I can tell!!

I'd like to think that my friends would do that for me


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> I'm a bit concerned/curious. As some of you may know, I found out I was diabetic last year. Type 2, pill only. Well the beginning of the week, I noticed that I started getting super exhausted when I took my Metformin. Like I couldn't keep my eyes open at work kind of exhausted. I mainly noticed it Tuesday cause I was starting to get some energy again, then took my second pill and started getting tired again. Yesterday, as a test, I didn't take the metformin and felt super. Like better than I'd felt in weeks. WTH?!



This usually lasts for about a week and should subside once your body adjusts to the change in the way it handles your sugars. You may want to talk with your Dr and let them know about any side effects you are having, but extreme fatigue is pretty common. Both my Dad and my oldest son have taken metformin, one for diabetes and one for insulin resistance.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Glad you had a nice time with them, tour groups aside.......I hope they do come for HHN.....be nice to meet them again, they were a lot of fun to be with


 They swore up and down that you live in Ireland. I told them more than once you didn't but I don't think they believed me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I'm a bit concerned/curious. As some of you may know, I found out I was diabetic last year. Type 2, pill only. Well the beginning of the week, I noticed that I started getting super exhausted when I took my Metformin. Like I couldn't keep my eyes open at work kind of exhausted. I mainly noticed it Tuesday cause I was starting to get some energy again, then took my second pill and started getting tired again. Yesterday, as a test, I didn't take the metformin and felt super. Like better than I'd felt in weeks. WTH?!


Robbie - keep in mind, I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV.  

Did you just start taking the pills?  If so it just might take some time for your body to adjust.  Are you eating any "naughty" foods - that might also have something to do with it.  If you're concerned, contact your doctor?


----------



## keishashadow

andy - sounds like it's time to get a blood draw & visit the doc


----------



## macraven

_yea andy, call your doc.

you need to feel better for your trip. _


----------



## RAPstar

Took the pills again today and didn't feel exhausted. So there's that. Ugh, I'm so ready for my trip.


----------



## goNDmay9

Hi homies!!! Can't sleep so have been catching up on this thread.  

Holy Crap!!! Snakes and bears and minks Oh MY!!! I clearly have zero reason to ever complain again. We are in an older 1950's house surrounded by trees now. Used to be in brand new townhouse with only the "landscape" trees and some external bug system that fed pipes thru the house so I was big time spoiled.  Our plans were to buy old and refurb and I am so glad we decided to rent first!! 

Sending super hugs to all that have lost pets. I found out ours had to be put down in the middle of a client dinner and burst out into tears!!! That was a few years ago and I still get teary eyed.  

Blood sugar is not a force to be reckoned with. Sending good vibes that you feel better soon. 

BTG seem to be getting worse over the years. I mean do we really need the chanting?? Oh vey. I have never run into them at the Darkside though. Our worst experience was about 8 years ago at Sea World. #Scarred4Life.  

Oh. And been away for a while and now see that room keys are no longer used for FOTL.  It's still unlimited tho right? Just in paper form now w a pic? 

Trying to plan a trip soon.  Baby#2 is coming no later than Monday (it is finally sinking in - eeks!! hence the sleepless nights) so between budget, no vacay, and recovery may have to live vicariously through you all. 

Glad to see all of the changes; and yet, not much has changed at all!!! xoxoxo.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Hi homies!!! Can't sleep so have been catching up on this thread.
> 
> Holy Crap!!! Snakes and bears and minks Oh MY!!! I clearly have zero reason to ever complain again. We are in an older 1950's house surrounded by trees now. Used to be in brand new townhouse with only the "landscape" trees and some external bug system that fed pipes thru the house so I was big time spoiled.  Our plans were to buy old and refurb and I am so glad we decided to rent first!!
> 
> Sending super hugs to all that have lost pets. I found out ours had to be put down in the middle of a client dinner and burst out into tears!!! That was a few years ago and I still get teary eyed.
> 
> Blood sugar is not a force to be reckoned with. Sending good vibes that you feel better soon.
> 
> BTG seem to be getting worse over the years. I mean do we really need the chanting?? Oh vey. I have never run into them at the Darkside though. Our worst experience was about 8 years ago at Sea World. #Scarred4Life.
> 
> Oh. And been away for a while and now see that room keys are no longer used for FOTL.  It's still unlimited tho right? Just in paper form now w a pic?
> 
> Trying to plan a trip soon.  Baby#2 is coming no later than Monday (it is finally sinking in - eeks!! hence the sleepless nights) so between budget, no vacay, and recovery may have to live vicariously through you all.
> 
> Glad to see all of the changes; and yet, not much has changed at all!!! xoxoxo.



_i vote for you to have the baby on sunday.
yea, like you have a choice ....



be sure to give us a heads up when baby arrives.


sending you  for the loss of your pet.  doesn't matter when it happened, it still lingers in your heart for years.

a year ago last february/'12, the darkside announced that the ep system was changing for onsite guests.
it didn't get off the ground until spring though.

you check into the hotel, get your hotel room key card, then go to the kiosk near the lobby desk to create your express pass.

show that tyvek paper ep pass at the entrance express line and you're good to go.


come on back when you can't sleep.


i'll leave the light on for youse._


----------



## schumigirl

kittengal13 said:


> I am very much a  believer in karma



Thanks KG.......I`m a big believer in Karma too 



Metro West said:


> They swore up and down that you live in Ireland. I told them more than once you didn't but I don't think they believed me.



 Oh my goodness whatever made them think that??? Definitely Scottish....even though we live in England 

But......you know me....I talk to everyone  and around the parks when I have struck up conversations with people.....the amount of nationalities I have been asked if I am......strangest one was French   A woman from Texas came over to me once.....she had heard me speak in the queue for the bathroom......and asked if I was German......I do have a bit of German in me but not speech wise!!!! 




RAPstar said:


> Took the pills again today and didn't feel exhausted. So there's that. Ugh, I'm so ready for my trip.



Glad you`re feeling bit better....but definitely see the doc just to get checked 



goNDmay9 said:


> Oh. And been away for a while and now see that room keys are no longer used for FOTL.  It's still unlimited tho right? Just in paper form now w a pic?
> 
> Trying to plan a trip soon.  Baby#2 is coming no later than Monday (it is finally sinking in - eeks!! hence the sleepless nights) so between budget, no vacay, and recovery may have to live vicariously through you all.
> 
> Glad to see all of the changes; and yet, not much has changed at all!!! xoxoxo.



Yes you get your picture taken after you get your room key, there are machines in reception area and in the parks and it`s put on a separate paper .....same size as room key.....and it`s definitely still Unlimited EP 

Good luck with bubba no2.....looking forward to a picture 


Not much going on here today.......housework......salad preparing......and that`s about it.

Looking forward to going up to Scotland next weekend......leaving the 2 boys to fend for themselves for about 10 days I think...spend some time with mum and visiting friends and family.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

schumigirl said:


> Looking forward to going up to Scotland next weekend......leaving the 2 boys to fend for themselves for about 10 days I think...spend some time with mum and visiting friends and family.



I love Scotland... I've only been once but it was such a good trip. I'd love to visit again someday. The Fringe Festival in Edinburgh is incredible!


----------



## macraven

_schumi, you are such a really nice person to give your friends the trip!




something very good will come your way now.



have fun with mum and enjoy all the time with your family & friends on that trip.

10 days in the homeland and then a short wait until you come to the darkside.

you lead a fun life!!


mr mac took off early this morning for a canoe adventure.
he is making this a short one of 3 days.
he loves anything that has to do with water and sleeping on the ground.

taking one son to the dentist for another molar to be crowned.
i keep watching the hhn site to see when tours will be available.
don't have wifi at the dentist so hope someone will call me if they see tours open up if i am not home.

hope everyone has a great weekend...........just get thru today and 5:00 will come quickly._


----------



## keishashadow

goND -another baby for the homies to ooh and ahhh over good luck with the delivery (better living thru chemistry)

tomoorow we head to the real sticks for DIL's employer sponsored free movie day v.2.  How far out in the country is it?  they lost power ten minutes into the first show a month ago and cancelled all the showings for the rest of the day.

youngest son took megabus to NYC yesterday with his buds for a vacation at one of their parents' homes as home base near sandy creek area.  I do believe I developed a few new grey hairs.  He'll be missing the BD dinner i'm having for my two oldsons on Sunday, they don't seem too thrilled to be sharing a celebration lol.

what's everybody else doing this weekend?


----------



## macraven

_i'm not cooking this weekend, that's for sure........._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

goNDmay9 said:


> Hi homies!!! Can't sleep so have been catching up on this thread.
> 
> Holy Crap!!! Snakes and bears and minks Oh MY!!! I clearly have zero reason to ever complain again. We are in an older 1950's house surrounded by trees now. Used to be in brand new townhouse with only the "landscape" trees and some external bug system that fed pipes thru the house so I was big time spoiled.  Our plans were to buy old and refurb and I am so glad we decided to rent first!!
> 
> Sending super hugs to all that have lost pets. I found out ours had to be put down in the middle of a client dinner and burst out into tears!!! That was a few years ago and I still get teary eyed.
> 
> Blood sugar is not a force to be reckoned with. Sending good vibes that you feel better soon.
> 
> BTG seem to be getting worse over the years. I mean do we really need the chanting?? Oh vey. I have never run into them at the Darkside though. Our worst experience was about 8 years ago at Sea World. #Scarred4Life.
> 
> Oh. And been away for a while and now see that room keys are no longer used for FOTL.  It's still unlimited tho right? Just in paper form now w a pic?
> 
> Trying to plan a trip soon.  Baby#2 is coming no later than Monday (it is finally sinking in - eeks!! hence the sleepless nights) so between budget, no vacay, and recovery may have to live vicariously through you all.
> 
> Glad to see all of the changes; and yet, not much has changed at all!!! xoxoxo.



Thank you! I know what you mean about still tearing up even years later 

Congrats on baby #2 Wishing you a peaceful, easy delivery!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

So the hubs and I are making one small revision to our original plans. We're keeping everything as is but are adding one night at an onsite hotel (most likely HRH but I'm not 100% on that yet). We're doing it for 3 simple reasons. We want the early entry and unlimited express and it will make our HHN night a little more enjoyable since we enjoy having a drink (or several) while running for our lives 

We were planning 3 days in the parks any way and this will allow us at least 2 with the perks. Otherwise our stay will be offsite in a vacation house to give everybody room and allow for us to keep the munchie costs down.


----------



## Metro West

goNDmay9 said:


> BTG seem to be getting worse over the years. I mean do we really need the chanting?? Oh vey. I have never run into them at the Darkside though. Our worst experience was about 8 years ago at Sea World.


 Here's the thing that I find funny...at not in a good way. I don't know how SW employees deal with them but I know the TMs at Universal don't put up with their stuff. However...Disney is always talking about the "guest experience" but refuses to do anything about the groups and the CMs are powerless to stop them because of management. I've seen plenty of threads on the DIS where someone (usually a child) is knocked down or stepped on by these kids and that's scary. Go talk to the parent who's trying to pick their child up off the ground and who's crying about the "guest experience". It's really sad how Disney turns a blind eye to anything but money.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Here's the thing that I find funny...at not in a good way. I don't know how SW employees deal with them but I know the TMs at Universal don't put up with their stuff. However...Disney is always talking about the "guest experience" but refuses to do anything about the groups and the CMs are powerless to stop them because of management. I've seen plenty of threads on the DIS where someone (usually a child) is knocked down or stepped on by these kids and that's scary. Go talk to the parent who's trying to pick their child up off the ground and who's crying about the "guest experience". It's really sad how Disney turns a blind eye to anything but money.



That, and this ridiculous Magic+ stuff, is exactly why I may be avoiding Disney for a while. I may make a small day trip to see the new 7 dwarves mine, but other than that, its just getting too expensive. At least Universal seems to be using all this extra money Potter brought in to their advantage, plus Comcast seems to really like the theme parks. I mean the new Fantasyland is a start, but there's a lot more that Disney needs to do to make it like it once was.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Well, looks like our August trip to WDW and Universal has to be cancelled. Wife's father has been diagnosed with the big C and having a kidney removed on the 13th. He told us to go ahead and take his granddaughter on vacation but there is no way we could leave at a time like this. Family must always come first. Hopefully everything will be fine and we can still take our quick adults only trip in October for HHN and perhaps visit again in early Dec with my daughter who would love to see Christmas decorations everywhere.


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, looks like our August trip to WDW and Universal has to be cancelled. Wife's father has been diagnosed with the big C and having a kidney removed on the 13th. He told us to go ahead and take his granddaughter on vacation but there is no way we could leave at a time like this. Family must always come first. Hopefully everything will be fine and we can still take our quick adults only trip in October for HHN and perhaps visit again in early Dec with my daughter who would love to see Christmas decorations everywhere.


 Oh no...I'm sorry to hear about your FIL. Thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, looks like our August trip to WDW and Universal has to be cancelled. Wife's father has been diagnosed with the big C and having a kidney removed on the 13th. He told us to go ahead and take his granddaughter on vacation but there is no way we could leave at a time like this. Family must always come first. Hopefully everything will be fine and we can still take our quick adults only trip in October for HHN and perhaps visit again in early Dec with my daughter who would love to see Christmas decorations everywhere.



_Oh my!




sending prayers that the surgery will be sucessful.
keep us posted about him._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, looks like our August trip to WDW and Universal has to be cancelled. Wife's father has been diagnosed with the big C and having a kidney removed on the 13th. He told us to go ahead and take his granddaughter on vacation but there is no way we could leave at a time like this. Family must always come first. Hopefully everything will be fine and we can still take our quick adults only trip in October for HHN and perhaps visit again in early Dec with my daughter who would love to see Christmas decorations everywhere.



I am so sorry to hear! I sincerely hope your FIL has a speedy recovery and the healthiest of results!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I saw Rap mention "magic+" and had to google it. All I can say is WOW


----------



## schumigirl

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, looks like our August trip to WDW and Universal has to be cancelled. Wife's father has been diagnosed with the big C and having a kidney removed on the 13th. He told us to go ahead and take his granddaughter on vacation but there is no way we could leave at a time like this. Family must always come first. Hopefully everything will be fine and we can still take our quick adults only trip in October for HHN and perhaps visit again in early Dec with my daughter who would love to see Christmas decorations everywhere.



I`m so sorry to hear about your FiL.

Hope everything goes well on the 13th for all of you.


----------



## schumigirl

BrinkofSunshine said:


> I love Scotland... I've only been once but it was such a good trip. I'd love to visit again someday. The Fringe Festival in Edinburgh is incredible!



Well you`ve done something I haven`t.....lol.......I have been to Edinburgh a couple of times but never for the fringe......maybe one day we`ll go. Everyone says it`s always good. Glad you liked Scotland......it`s a beautiful country....when the sun shines and the midges don`t get you 



macraven said:


> _
> have fun with mum and enjoy all the time with your family & friends on that trip.
> 
> 10 days in the homeland and then a short wait until you come to the darkside.
> 
> you lead a fun life!!
> 
> 
> mr mac took off early this morning for a canoe adventure.
> he is making this a short one of 3 days.
> he loves anything that has to do with water and sleeping on the ground.
> 
> taking one son to the dentist for another molar to be crowned.
> 
> 
> _



Can`t wait to get up to Scotland next weekend.......I miss everyone 

Oh I hope mr mac has a great trip........sleeping on the ground is a bit alien to me....I do admire him for that. When I met Tom I told him the only stars I sleep under is a 5 star rated hotel.........he never mentioned camping again 

Hope ds is ok too 



keishashadow said:


> tomoorow we head to the real sticks for DIL's employer sponsored free movie day v.2.  How far out in the country is it?  they lost power ten minutes into the first show a month ago and cancelled all the showings for the rest of the day.
> 
> youngest son took megabus to NYC yesterday with his buds for a vacation at one of their parents' homes as home base near sandy creek area.  I do believe I developed a few new grey hairs.  He'll be missing the BD dinner i'm having for my two oldsons on Sunday, they don't seem too thrilled to be sharing a celebration lol.
> 
> what's everybody else doing this weekend?



Hope you have a nice trip to the sticks......how long is ds away for? Is it a long trip? I would be grey too......my ds hasn`t got the bug to mooch away on his own yet......thankfully!!!!!


Got my friend popping around for an hour tonight......she`s the one with the husband I`m not keen on. They got back from Orlando yesterday and I pray she managed to have a great trip despite the military operation he had planned  He`s not coming.


----------



## macraven

_you'll have a great/nice visit with your friend since her Mr. won't be with her!_


----------



## RAPstar

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, looks like our August trip to WDW and Universal has to be cancelled. Wife's father has been diagnosed with the big C and having a kidney removed on the 13th. He told us to go ahead and take his granddaughter on vacation but there is no way we could leave at a time like this. Family must always come first. Hopefully everything will be fine and we can still take our quick adults only trip in October for HHN and perhaps visit again in early Dec with my daughter who would love to see Christmas decorations everywhere.



Sorry to hear that. Cancer sucks. Sending good. vibes.

On a lighter note, my apt is having a pool party today. I left my swim suit at Adam's, but I got a free burger. Yay!


----------



## macraven

_so, are you saying you got a free burger cause you swam naked?_


----------



## rowan555

Just discovered my washing machine is leaking.  It was such fun cleaning 14 years worth of wet crap out from under it - woohoo!  I briefly considered trying to have it repaired, then came to my senses and found a cheap replacement at Best Buy's website.  Within 5 minutes of rolling it to the curb, an elderly man rang our doorbell and asked if the machine worked.  We told him the issue, he said he'd love to take it and fix it, and we helped him get it into his truck.  Now we're drying the floor and cleaning up the mess.  I'm SO ready for my Universal trip!

I had just been feeling overly thrilled about finding a Travelzoo deal on Hampton Inn for our first night in town - a whopping seventeen buck savings over the hotel I'd already booked.  The washing machine incident kind of took the wind out of my sails on THAT...lol...c'est la vie!


----------



## macraven

_we are having fall weather again.....

60 has been our high and tonight could be 52......



time to put the heat back on..........._


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _
> time to put the heat back on..........._


 The heat's been on down here...these past two days have felt like the hottest so far.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _so, are you saying you got a free burger cause you swam naked?_



LOL!! No. I didn't swim just got the food


----------



## keishashadow

TaylorsDad oh dear, good luck to your family.

carole DS is sending the best pics, seems to be hitting all the touristy spots, will be home on Tuesday @ 9 pm, then gets to go to work for midnight shift...only the young can pull that off.

my eyes are sore from watching so many movies!  Really liked the Conjuring.  Hated the much anticipated Evil Dead I watched last night...they lost me on the tree scene.  Hoping the HHN house is better.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> TaylorsDad oh dear, good luck to your family.
> 
> carole DS is sending the best pics, seems to be hitting all the touristy spots, will be home on Tuesday @ 9 pm, then gets to go to work for midnight shift...only the young can pull that off.
> 
> my eyes are sore from watching so many movies!  Really liked the Conjuring.  Hated the much anticipated Evil Dead I watched last night...they lost me on the tree scene.  Hoping the HHN house is better.



Really? The tree scene. I mean I can kinda understand, since it's more of a reference to the original film, but at least in the remake they used it to show the demons taking possession of Mia, instead of it just being gratuitous.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> LOL!! No. I didn't swim just got the food



_that's good.

you should always wait an hour after eating before swimming.........._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> TaylorsDad oh dear, good luck to your family.
> 
> carole DS is sending the best pics, seems to be hitting all the touristy spots, will be home on Tuesday @ 9 pm, then gets to go to work for midnight shift...only the young can pull that off.
> 
> my eyes are sore from watching so many movies!  Really liked the Conjuring.  Hated the much anticipated Evil Dead I watched last night...they lost me on the tree scene.  Hoping the HHN house is better.



_damnit *janet*, you can sleep tuesday night when son gets back home.


i could never sleep either when one of my kids (while they lived with me) went out of town.
if they lived at home, i worried.
if they were out on their own, i would never know about it._


----------



## TaylorsDad

keishashadow said:


> TaylorsDad oh dear, good luck to your family.
> 
> carole DS is sending the best pics, seems to be hitting all the touristy spots, will be home on Tuesday @ 9 pm, then gets to go to work for midnight shift...only the young can pull that off.
> 
> my eyes are sore from watching so many movies!  Really liked the Conjuring.  Hated the much anticipated Evil Dead I watched last night...they lost me on the tree scene.  Hoping the HHN house is better.



I liked the remake and think it is superior to the original in every way. However, I think I just plain enjoyed the original more way back twenty years or so when I first watched Evil Dead. Maybe I have just become a little more jaded.  I have high hopes for all the houses though and am still hopeful things will work out so we can attend in October.


----------



## macraven

_if everything goes fine for your family member, i hope you can still be able to attend hhn.

everyone here is hopefully the surgery will go fine._


----------



## keishashadow

mac - the other kids have been keeping me occupied with their foolishness, guess they figure I have more time while the youngest is gone lol.



RAPstar said:


> Really? The tree scene. I mean I can kinda understand, since it's more of a reference to the original film, but at least in the remake they used it to show the demons taking possession of Mia, instead of it just being gratuitous.


 
To each their own, but I strongly urge a viewing of the original series of films for anybody who has seen the remake.  Arguably the best horror trilogy out there, Bruce Campbell is 'da man'.  

These hold a place of honor in our DVD collection





we have 3 or 4 different copies of army of darkness, this one is my fav






might just pop one into the DVD player tonight


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> mac - the other kids have been keeping me occupied with their foolishness, guess they figure I have more time while the youngest is gone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own, but I strongly urge a viewing of the original series of films for anybody who has seen the remake.  Arguably the best horror trilogy out there, Bruce Campbell is 'da man'.
> 
> These hold a place of honor in our DVD collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have 3 or 4 different copies of army of darkness, this one is my fav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might just pop one into the DVD player tonight



We got our oldest the necronomicon series too!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you'll have a great/nice visit with your friend since her Mr. won't be with her!_



Had a lovely visit with her thanks......they actually had a good time I`m pleased to say. 
Complaints were......it was too busy  people taking pics everywhere with tablets/IPads in front of him.....taking pics with flash on the rides (bugbear of mine as well)......BTG......I did warn them........but the best bit is he actually said I was right .....they should have stayed at RPR for at least one night for EP. They loved Universal more than Disney and wished they`d had more time to really appreciate UOR. 

She did not let him turn it into a commando trip, so I`m glad he knows you don`t need to plan to go to Universal now. Just happy they had fun 



keishashadow said:


> carole DS is sending the best pics, seems to be hitting all the touristy spots, will be home on Tuesday @ 9 pm, then gets to go to work for midnight shift...only the young can pull that off.
> 
> my eyes are sore from watching so many movies!  Really liked the Conjuring.  Hated the much anticipated Evil Dead I watched last night...they lost me on the tree scene.  Hoping the HHN house is better.



Glad he`s having fun.......yep only the young can manage that trick!!!!   

I was going to ask if anyone had seen The Conjuring........I just saw the trailer yesterday....it comes out here next week. I won`t go to the cinema but wanted to see it when it comes out in DVD......but if the trailer spooked me don`t know what I would be like with the movie??? Is it really frightening? Films that scare me stay with me for ages (Halloween ) so not sure about it.



Well watching Gp on tv today since we couldn`t make the journey after all.....but that`s ok.  Friends are having a blast over there  

And our summer is officially over apparently  woke up during the night to torrential rain......lasted nearly 2 hours. But the forecasters are all doom and gloom now saying that`s our heat wave over!!! Prepare for winter and Christmas cards will be in the shops next week


----------



## Bluer101

Just stopping by to say hello to everyone. Been very busy lately. Trying to catch up. I just have to say good luck to TaylorsDad with your family member.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, it's really appreciated. Hopefully in a few weeks I will be able to report back with good news on everything.


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes, it's really appreciated. Hopefully in a few weeks I will be able to report back with good news on everything.


----------



## macraven

_did i just hear schumigirl say it's time to shop for christmas cards????




_


----------



## Bluer101

TaylorsDad said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes, it's really appreciated. Hopefully in a few weeks I will be able to report back with good news on everything.



Keep us posted.


----------



## rowan555

Broken washing machine just spiraled into broken beyond repair copper pipes.  There goes $400 or more of our vacation budget.  Doh!


----------



## kittengal13

TaylorsDad said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes, it's really appreciated. Hopefully in a few weeks I will be able to report back with good news on everything.



Just catching up after busy weekend! I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL and I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you all x


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _did i just hear schumigirl say it's time to shop for christmas cards????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



.....sorry for mentioning the "C" word so early in the year  Won`t do it again........lol

We came back of our trip last year end of July and first week in August.......they were in card shops.....following week every supermarket had them........along with the obligatory traditional Christmas songs.....even I was fed up by early October with Gorgeous George singing "Last Christmas"  

Now I love Christmas........but that`s FAR too early even for me!!


----------



## macraven

_our "christmas season" hits the stores about 2.5 weeks before halloween._


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm sure some of our stores are already starting lol


----------



## macraven

_Tom Skilling says we are gonna get a warm up on wednesday.









i'm hopefully.
i would love to put away my heavy clothes._


----------



## keishashadow

mac - have you built a bon-fire yet to keep warm? really cold out your way. we never dropped out of the low 70's during the day here, supposed to bounce back this week to the norm.

Jr winding up trip early, afraid the bus will be delayed (as it was going) and he'll wind up late for work on Tuesday night. Surely this responsible kid didn't get that gene from me. Anyway, I get to pick him up @ 1:45 am tomorrow morning in a lovely section of downtown frequented by pushers & working boys/girls. Going to park in the alley (which is the drop off pointapparantly megabus is too cheap to have a bus terminal?) and bury my head in my nook and hope nobody notices me.



SharkyGoddess said:


> We got our oldest the necronomicon series too!


 
That's a challenging read...as I recall got thru one short story

carole - glad ur buds had a nice trip I'll term the conjuring a haunted house via film. My adult kids termed it slow, my translation no blood, they don't yet realize that some of the best scares are not overt but left to the imagination. 



rowan555 said:


> Broken washing machine just spiraled into broken beyond repair copper pipes. There goes $400 or more of our vacation budget. Doh!


recyle that pipe yourself, don't give it away to plumber for 'free'


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - glad ur buds had a nice trip I'll term the conjuring a haunted house via film. My adult kids termed it slow, my translation no blood, they don't yet realize that some of the best scares are not overt but left to the imagination.



Ok.......so it sounds like it would scare me silly. Hmm.....not sure I want to watch it.......DH does NOT want me to watch it  My imagination is overactive at the best of times. Maybe I`ll stick to the new Sandra Bullock movie 


Took DS clothes shopping this morning........not fun. He likes the same things........won`t wear anything different......shouldn`t complain I suppose as he is a lad who is not interested in anything designer.......so he is relatively inexpensive to clothe........but I held up a shirt for him to see if he liked it.....you would think I had shown him a rag cloth 

So after we very quickly shopped for him.......... bought myself something new as a reward. 

I really needed another dress 

Still hot and muggy here......downpours every now and again but least it`s warm. Hope your temps heat up mac


----------



## Kogo Shuko

schumigirl said:


> I really needed another dress



Most definitely!! Dresses are really important. At least, I think so!

The weather has been much cooler lately over here. Made for a very long, and hard-working riding lesson yesterday, which means my legs are killing me now. I can't use humidity as an excuse! lol

However, I got a really great picture of me with the horse I ride. 

So, is one month and three weeks too soon to bring out the luggage? lol


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> So, is one month and three weeks too soon to bring out the luggage? lol



_why wait until the last minute....

get them out tonight._


----------



## peaches00

I have 6 weeks...I haven't brought luggage down...yet!  I have cleared off dr table to put them however.


----------



## Lynne G

I have less than 3 weeks, not ready for luggage yet.

My DS is not designer either.  He lives in shorts and T shirts.   

Mac, sending you some sun.  After a very loud stormy night, a cloudless sky, nice breeze and bright sun, with high 80's today.


----------



## schumigirl

Ello Ello.........quiet in here last couple of days.


----------



## keishashadow

Guess what day it is?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBhP0EQ1lA


----------



## kittengal13

That is HILARIOUS


----------



## Lynne G

Love it!  The camel is great.

Happy Wednesday all!  Hump day indeed.


----------



## keishashadow

seems as though all the funny commercials are put out by the insurance companies, the few i'll sit thru and watch.


----------



## schumigirl

Crikey.........I`ve been thinking it`s Tuesday all day today  

Wondered why you put that up today 

But yes.......it is Wednesday......funny video though


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Crikey.........I`ve been thinking it`s Tuesday all day today
> 
> Wondered why you put that up today
> 
> But yes.......it is Wednesday......funny video though



_i'm with carole on this one........_


----------



## keishashadow

my work here is done then


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKI 

Hope you have a great day buddy  Have some cake........you`re allowed today 

I think we have a lot of Birthdays in August here.........I have my DH birthday too this month. We are both Virgo`s....but he is an August Virgo and I`m a September Virgo. Apparently we are not supposed to mix well.........but been together 20 plus years so we`re doing something right 

It`s so humid here today strangely. Very warm but I have "humid heat" hair today.......not quite Monica in friends......but bushy!!! Not a good look.


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm an August virgo and my mom is a September virgo and we butt heads all the time maybe that's why lol


----------



## Kogo Shuko

My brother, mother, and father are all born in August. 
I'm born in April. 
So really, August is like a second Christmas for me, only I don't get any presents in return! lol

Happy birthday to Vicki!

It's a rainy day today, but that's alright. I'm working, so I don't need any good weather.


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Birthday Vicki 


I'm an August Leo (13th August)


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Good morning Homies!

I'm in Ohio with the hubs enjoying our last little work trip before school starts. Work for him, peace and quiet for me ;-)

I hope everyone is healthy and happy and having a great day!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Good morning Homies!
> 
> I'm in Ohio with the hubs enjoying our last little work trip before school starts. Work for him, peace and quiet for me ;-)
> 
> I hope everyone is healthy and happy and having a great day!



_have fun in ohio!
did you bring all the kids with you on this business trip?

did you get your october trip all settled and booked?
_


----------



## macraven

_Happy B day homie Vicki !!


see youse in september._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:
			
		

> have fun in ohio!
> did you bring all the kids with you on this business trip?
> 
> did you get your october trip all settled and booked?



Nope, just me and the hubs 

I have the most important part of our trip settled... US!!! I still need to get our express passes for the hubs and I for HHN and book our house for the beach part. 

Did I tell you we decided to add one day on-site so we could take advantage of the perks? All of our dates will remail the same.


----------



## macraven

_smart homie!_


----------



## schumigirl

Had a bit of a thunderstorm earlier, didn`t come to much....it`s so dark and unbelievably humid tonight......we`re sat outside as the house is boiling hot.........


Popping on to say.......see you all in a week or so........heading to Scotland tomorrow morning.

No internet connection at mums..........so not Dis....email........or anything else for that matter for over a week  

Anyhoo.......hope everyone`s good.....see ya next week sometime


----------



## macraven

_have a safe trip Schumi !


we'll miss you here._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _have a safe trip Schumi !
> 
> 
> we'll miss you here._



Thanks my friend


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Have fun, Schumi!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Popping on to say.......see you all in a week or so........heading to Scotland tomorrow morning.


 You sure you aren't going to Ireland?


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _have a safe trip Schumi !
> 
> 
> we'll miss you here._



I second that emotion...


Hope you have a good visit with mum, Carole


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKI
> 
> Hope you have a great day buddy  Have some cake........you`re allowed today





Kogo Shuko said:


> Happy birthday to Vicki!





kittengal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Vicki
> 
> 
> I'm an August Leo (13th August)





macraven said:


> _Happy B day homie Vicki !!
> 
> 
> see youse in september._



Thanks for all the great birthday wishes homies...I did have a cupcake, it was yummy.


----------



## macraven

_ok, who is next on our august birthday roster?_


----------



## Bluer101

Just stopping by to say hi to everyone. Don't have time to read everything been very busy. Just wanted to say I have not fallen off the face of the earth. Lol


----------



## macraven

I hate my ipad.          With parental unit today and passing time while she has lunch.     Ketchup with youse all later.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for all the great birthday wishes homies...I did have a cupcake, it was yummy.


 
better late than never


----------



## macraven

_does anyone know anything about a train ride thru a tunnel in canada?
believe it is ontario.


tell me about it and then i will tell you why i need to know._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _does anyone know anything about a train ride thru a tunnel in canada?
> believe it is ontario.
> 
> 
> tell me about it and then i will tell you why i need to know._



Mac -I believe you're thinking of the Spiral Tunnels in British Columbia- http://yourrailwaypictures.com/Tunnels/ 

The Rocky Mountaineer passenger train goes through the tunnels on one of its trips from the west coast to Calgary - http://www.rockymountaineer.com/en_CA/routes_and_packages/canadian_rocky/first_passage_to_the_west


----------



## RAPstar

Saw the world premier production of a musical today at the Dallas Theater Center. It's called Fly, based on Peter Pan. It was amazing. So much more than I was expecting. I enjoyed the first half so much, I bought another ticket to see the last show during intermission. Hopefully it heads to Broadway soon, just so I can get a CD of the music.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac -I believe you're thinking of the Spiral Tunnels in British Columbia- http://yourrailwaypictures.com/Tunnels/
> 
> The Rocky Mountaineer passenger train goes through the tunnels on one of its trips from the west coast to Calgary - http://www.rockymountaineer.com/en_CA/routes_and_packages/canadian_rocky/first_passage_to_the_west



_thanx bonlee.


turns out Mr Mac just told me the name and it's in ontario

agawa canyon tour train.

the train tour you posted looks better than the one he wants us to do._


----------



## macraven

_the big question for the day is:


has goNDmay9 had the baby yet...............!!!

_


----------



## macraven

_only dates i have for august birthdays for our homies are:




8/2    tink1957
8/9    keishashadow
8/9    Bubbasmom
8/14  Ky07
8/19  macraven
8/22  Metro West



don't know the dates for Lynne G or goofyfigment.
they didn't list it in their profiles, darn.....

give me a heads up ladies.



all the other homies need a reason to eat cake and ice cream to help youse all to celebrate your important day!_


----------



## goofyfigment

Im the 29th


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _only dates i have for august birthdays for our homies are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/2    tink1957
> 8/9    keishashadow
> 8/9    Bubbasmom
> 8/14  Ky07
> 8/19  macraven
> 8/22  Metro West
> 
> 
> 
> don't know the dates for Lynne G or goofyfigment.
> they didn't list it in their profiles, darn.....
> 
> give me a heads up ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> all the other homies need a reason to eat cake and ice cream to help youse all to celebrate your important day!_



Hehe. At the end of Leo, just like you and Metro.  8/21 for me.  

Had a beautiful Sunday.  Not too hot, mostly sunny, and when the sun went in, and the wind kicked up, you got a chill.  I can't believe this is August.  It seems odd to have such cool temps this time of year.  Usually, August is just as hot as July.  61 F this morning.  Can't bring myself to wear a jacket.  

If Wednesday is hump day, what is Monday?  Coffee Monday?  Off to get my first cup.  

 later y'all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> If Wednesday is hump day, what is Monday?  *Coffee* Monday?  Off to get my first cup.


_yea, everyday is like monday if we call it COFFEE day.

coffee is on my list of things that i love. 




_


----------



## kittengal13

macraven said:


> _only dates i have for august birthdays for our homies are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/2    tink1957
> 8/9    keishashadow
> 8/9    Bubbasmom
> 8/14  Ky07
> 8/19  macraven
> 8/22  Metro West
> 
> 
> 
> don't know the dates for Lynne G or goofyfigment.
> they didn't list it in their profiles, darn.....
> 
> give me a heads up ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> all the other homies need a reason to eat cake and ice cream to help youse all to celebrate your important day!_



I am August 13th


----------



## macraven

_8/2   tink1957
8/9   keishashadow
8/9   Bubbasmom
8/13  kittengal 13
8/14  Ky07
8/19  macraven
8/21  Lynne G
8/22  Metro West
8/29  goofyfigment_


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> _
> 8/9   keishashadow
> 8/9   Bubbasmom
> _



same day...listed in order of oldest to  youngest


----------



## macraven

_i should have listed youse both as twins........





i think everyone should have a set of twins in the family._


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> _i should have listed youse both as twins........
> 
> i think everyone should have a set of twins in the family._




well then...make her MY age....not ME her age!


----------



## macraven

_i didn't list ages on anything.




pretend that all the homies are 21.

_


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> well then...make her MY age....not ME her age!


 
works for memake it so!  

DH bought me an early BD present that is helping to take the sting out of the meter running turning over this year





to illustrate what a Disney dork I am, check out the vanity plate on our SUV 'doombuggy'


----------



## macraven

_nice early bd present!



will he wash it for you each week?
that would be a great ongoing present._


----------



## keishashadow

knew there was something I forgot to negotiate!  ps it's a Nissan Altima SL

crazy how so many of us are Leos!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _thanx bonlee.
> 
> 
> turns out Mr Mac just told me the name and it's in ontario
> 
> agawa canyon tour train.
> 
> the train tour you posted looks better than the one he wants us to do._



Ontario is SO HUGE that that train ride is an 8 hour drive from where I live! Yeesh!!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> _i didn't list ages on anything.
> 
> pretend that all the homies are 21.
> 
> _



nah...go for mid to late 20s 



keishashadow said:


> works for memake it so!
> 
> DH bought me an early BD present that is helping to take the sting out of the meter running turning over this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to illustrate what a Disney dork I am, check out the vanity plate on our SUV 'doombuggy'





keishashadow said:


> knew there was something I forgot to negotiate!  ps it's a Nissan Altima SL
> 
> crazy how so many of us are Leos!



yes we are and LOVIN the new ride 

all I get is a trip to the shore (& a new camera strap and book for work) ....and I gotta drive!   (but, the company will be great  )


----------



## macraven

_it feels like a late september autumn day here.


i'm surprised the leaves on my trees are still green.._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _it feels like a late september autumn day here._
> 
> 
> _i'm surprised the leaves on my trees are still green.._


 
long as there's none of that white stuff on the ground

I hate to throw out a four-letter word so early in the am curious, do you recall ur earliest snow?  How about the rest of the troops here?  Bonny probably still has remnants of it in her yard.

We had light/wet snow in October once, only remember because it messed up our outdoor Halloween decorations and on other end we had a white Easter many some time ago.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I can't recall the earliest we had snow, but I can say we still had snow on the ground in mid to late April this year. 

And there's already at least one tree on my street that has started changing colour to orange. Not cool, nature. Not cool.


----------



## goofyfigment

I know we had snow on Columbus day once


----------



## ky07

kittengal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Vicki
> 
> I'm an August Leo (13th August)



Lol I am a August Leo (August 14th)


----------



## kittengal13

My mum and dad got married on 13th May 1995, and it snowed the day before their wedding! I don't know if I'd consider that late or early?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I hate to throw out a four-letter word so early in the am curious, do you recall ur earliest snow?  How about the rest of the troops here?  Bonny probably still has remnants of it in her yard.



_*BonLee* wins, she always wins, when it comes to snow.
none of us can compare to it.

she usually boops in here to show snow pics of her back yard when this subject of snow comes up here.....

we have had snow flurries as late as May 5th and as early as October 15th.
no accumulation but just the scare of it is snowing is bad enough.

we did have a few years where the snow did stick on the ground, minimum amount of snow, late october and mid april.
that is not the norm though for my area.

february is the month of the heaviest snow for me.
but, have had some novembers/decembers/january that have happened._


----------



## Lynne G

I think one of the earliest snows we had was from a noreaster that dumped snow and took down wires the day before Halloween last year.  Usually, the most snow appears January, February, and March, and sometimes even into April.  We've had snow on Easter.


13 more days until our vacation.    Has not sunk in yet.  Will be enjoying Hollywood on my bday.  

I am definitely a Leo.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> 13 more days until our vacation.    Has not sunk in yet.  Will be enjoying Hollywood on my bday.
> 
> I am definitely a Leo.



_since you will be gone on Bday, guess i'll have to eat your piece of cake for youse.....


13 more sleeps !!!   

have you started packing yet?_


----------



## goofyfigment

25 days til I go for a quick weekend birthday trip!!! Then back to my regular schedule countdown


----------



## macraven

_wow !!

you get to make 2 separate trips.......

_


----------



## goofyfigment

Buying that annual pass is going to be bad for my bank account lol


----------



## peaches00

Hi everyone...I just thought I would share what I know about portofino bay and the painting going on there.  I had talked to someone who didn't know what he was talking about.  I called tonight and she put me on hold to ask someone.  My specific question was to know iif they are doing exterior painting in the area overlooking the villa pool.  The answer was yes and they will be done by the end of September.  I want to stay overlooking villa pool but I don't know if that will be possible.  I will call back closer to vacation clock.


----------



## macraven

_peaches, send keishashadow a pm.
she stays at pbh a lot and will be again in october.
think she has been there already twice this year.

she would be able to direct you based on her experience and knowledge.

second thought, why don't you call again and ask for the front end manager at the hotel.

that person would be more reliable on the progress of the rehab work being done on the painting._


----------



## macraven

_i'm happy another homie is still up.


this place dries up at 8:00 pm.......
sleep is highly over rated.



since peaches doesn't know me, i can ask her to do a card game tonight.
she doesn't know how much i cheat when i play cards......_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _peaches, send keishashadow a pm._
> _she stays at pbh a lot and will be again in october._
> _think she has been there already twice this year._
> 
> _she would be able to direct you based on her experience and knowledge._
> 
> _second thought, why don't you call again and ask for the front end manager at the hotel._
> 
> _that person would be more reliable on the progress of the rehab work being done on the painting._


 
oh yeah!  I like to direct people, usually reliably, call me old faithful

peaches - I had hoped that the villa pool area would be finished between our June & Oct trip but not sure if that will complete the overall resort rehab that has been slowly progressing since at least last fall.  You might want to check on the status if it'll be a deal-breaker for you and book @ another onsite hotel.


----------



## macraven

_i'm shocked keisha didn't do her weekly announcement to tell us it is 
hump day today....._


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> _i'm happy another homie is still up.
> 
> 
> this place dries up at 8:00 pm.......
> sleep is highly over rated.
> 
> 
> 
> since peaches doesn't know me, i can ask her to do a card game tonight.
> she doesn't know how much i cheat when i play cards......_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i'm shocked keisha didn't do her weekly announcement to tell us it is _
> _hump day today....._


 
didn't have to, somebody took the bait

ask me, go ahead, ask me


----------



## macraven

_was thinking we would see the camel today._


----------



## peaches00

keishashadow said:


> oh yeah!  I like to direct people, usually reliably, call me old faithful
> 
> peaches - I had hoped that the villa pool area would be finished between our June & Oct trip but not sure if that will complete the overall resort rehab that has been slowly progressing since at least last fall.  You might want to check on the status if it'll be a deal-breaker for you and book @ another onsite hotel.



Its not a deal breaker....I just don't want to look out my window and have a painter looking back at me
they wont close the pool will they?


----------



## keishashadow

peaches00 said:


> Its not a deal breaker....I just don't want to look out my window and have a painter looking back at me
> they wont close the pool will they?


 
If your section is involved, you won't be able to look out the window if they still use the same wrapping material, an opague type of plastic. you can look out and see vague shapes but I was told somebody could stand outside and not be able to look into the room. No, I didn't test it out

The villa pool was open when we were there. In June the end closest to the main pool's buildings already had the painting completed, scaffolding was removed. it was set up on the 'long end' of the pool building and it didn't look as though they had started yet other than the base coat.

hmmm no camel videos today, I know a few choice camel jokes but would get banned for sureso I'll go with this one:

What do you call a camel without a hump?

Humphrey


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> works for memake it so!
> 
> DH bought me an early BD present that is helping to take the sting out of the meter running turning over this year
> 
> http://s104.photobucket.com/user/keishashadow/media/2013 Misc/123_zps9d37d827.jpg.html
> 
> to illustrate what a Disney dork I am, check out the vanity plate on our SUV 'doombuggy'



Congrats on the new ride! 

Still busy the past week. DW went in for her second carpal tunnel surgery yesterday. She is very sore and off for about 2 weeks. Also been busy shopping for new living room furniture. We ended up rearranging our living room and expecting a delivery from Macy's today. We can't wait as the old furniture left yesterday.


----------



## Lynne G

11 more sleeps!  Not even got the luggage out yet.

Bluer, hope DW is feeling better.  Not a fun surgery.  

I'm looking for a new couch for my family room.  Seems the years of the dog and DD using it as a springboard have made it uncomfortable to sit in now.  Ugh.  Wasn't planning on that expense.

Haha! The Humphrey joke was cute.

Muggy Thursday here.  I wish it would just rain now, but it's going to later this afternoon, with heavy downpours.  Hopefully the rain will take the humidity with it.

  Hi all!  Time for my second cup.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Lynne G said:


> 11 more sleeps!  Not even got the luggage out yet.



I'd have my bag out and half packed by now!! lol
So excited for you!


----------



## macraven

_i finally bought a new suitcase.

haven't started to make the packing list yet.


bluer, hoping that your dw heals smoothly and quickly!
sending her _


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I may be completely off-topic here, but I notice that _a lot_ of the darkside homies have the "Proud Redhead" tag. Does that suggest there are that many redheaded homies out there, or does the Proud Redhead tag stand for something else??


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> I may be completely off-topic here, but I notice that _a lot_ of the darkside homies have the "Proud Redhead" tag. Does that suggest there are that many redheaded homies out there, or does the Proud Redhead tag stand for something else??



_proud redhead means we are the red headed step children of the Dis.

one evening the tag fairy stopped by and saw we were whining about being neglected and tired that the motherland homies didn't have the love for the darkside.  
one of the homies stated we were the red headed step kids on the Dis.

thus the tag was born.
all on the thread that night were given the tag.



patster complained and compaigned until he got the tag also.

patster and some others that have the tag, haven't been in these parts for awhile.
but they still carry our tag with pride._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Ahh, now I know!!

And here I thought there were a ton of redheaded Universal lovers! Which would be awesome, because I'm a fake redhead that hangs out with enough redheaded individuals that like rollercoasters. 

However, I see the point in how it happened. Universal has it's own little community here, but it isn't too often someone comes in here unless they have a question.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Congrats on the new ride!
> 
> Still busy the past week. DW went in for her second carpal tunnel surgery yesterday. She is very sore and off for about 2 weeks. Also been busy shopping for new living room furniture. We ended up rearranging our living room and expecting a delivery from Macy's today. We can't wait as the old furniture left yesterday.


 
thanks, ow! to the mrs.  tell her no furniture re-arranging for next two weeks.

mac - nothing like that new suitcase smell, or lack thereof.  When I had fabric ones, had been times when I lugged them out of the attic and they were positively funky until I frebreezed them.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> _proud redhead means we are the red headed step children of the Dis.
> 
> one evening the tag fairy stopped by and saw we were whining about being neglected and tired that the motherland homies didn't have the love for the darkside.
> one of the homies stated we were the red headed step kids on the Dis.
> 
> thus the tag was born.
> all on the thread that night were given the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> patster complained and compaigned until he got the tag also.
> 
> patster and some others that have the tag, haven't been in these parts for awhile.
> but they still carry our tag with pride._



ahhh...Tricia....those were the days.... 

hey Janet....enjoy your last day before you HAVE to turn another year older...I know I am....packing for the shore...yiippeeee.


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> ahhh...Tricia....those were the days....
> 
> hey Janet....enjoy your last day before you HAVE to turn another year older...I know I am....packing for the shore...yiippeeee.


 
if we're lucky we get to age, all about the journey and what you leave in your wake.

i'm confident in my yearshave had tons of fun earning my wrinkles and maybe gray hair under that blonde somewhere...thankful every day to wake up & still be hanging, banging& getting on with my bad self.

oooh ur annual trip back to 'da beach!  have fun, leaving tomorrow?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> hey Janet....enjoy your last day before you HAVE to turn another year older...I know I am....packing for the shore...yiippeeee.



_brab, hate to break it to youse but turning another year older is a very good thing.

it beats the alternative.........



have fun on your annual beach/shore trip!


just don't celebrate your birthday on the beach.
sand in the  is not a good thing._


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _proud redhead means we are the red headed step children of the Dis.
> 
> one evening the tag fairy stopped by and saw we were whining about being neglected and tired that the motherland homies didn't have the love for the darkside.
> one of the homies stated we were the red headed step kids on the Dis.
> 
> thus the tag was born.
> all on the thread that night were given the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> patster complained and compaigned until he got the tag also.
> 
> patster and some others that have the tag, haven't been in these parts for awhile.
> but they still carry our tag with pride._



At one time I, too, thought wow there sure are a lot of redheads that visit Universal. 
I remember Patster's compaign a while back when he was just a sad bluehead. So if Bluehead is the stage before proud redhead what is the one before bluehead?


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm assuming a Bluehead is someone without a tag?!

Gah, the intricacies of the Dis Boards!! So many things that you sorta... have to dig far back to find out about!


----------



## TaylorsDad

I was actually joking about the different stages. I always thought bluehead was just part of his campaign because he was blue he wasn't yet a redhead.


----------



## macraven

_patster was sad so he called himself a bluehead.



we haven't seen him around here in ages.
a few more are awol too.
i need to contact them and bring a note from mom to excuse their absences.



but, he is a another redhead and will always be part of the homies here.



so will all of  youse!!



*once you post here, you are a proud redhead homie*!_


----------



## RAPstar

I don't even remember when i got my tags, well except the redhead one, lol


----------



## kittengal13

I thought it literally meant you were red heads also!! Every day is a school day!

I am a natural red head and was wondering how you got a tag haha


----------



## macraven

_it is august 9th...........

you know what that means..
another day for CAKE...............










*KEISHASHADOW.........
*
today is your day.


happy birthday!_


----------



## Bluer101

Happy B Day Janet!!!!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

kittengal13 said:


> I thought it literally meant you were red heads also!! Every day is a school day!
> 
> I am a natural red head and was wondering how you got a tag haha



Glad I wasn't the only one!! 



macraven said:


> *KEISHASHADOW.........
> *
> today is your day.
> 
> 
> happy birthday![/I][/FONT][/COLOR]



Happy birthday KeishaShadow!!


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kittengal13

Kogo Shuko said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one!!



Ditto


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Janet!


----------



## bubba's mom

Happy Birthday birthday buddy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Enjoy the day!


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

sweeeeeeeet thanks

DIL dropped off GD with a doz of doughnuts - doh! & took some steaks out of the freezer for the mr to grill when he gets home and have a dining groupon coupon to use up tomorrow woohoo won't have to cook for two days.

PS   feel free to call me janet (or damnitjanet in rocky horror season).   keishashadow is my dearly departed keeshond's name.  I discovered the DISboards when I was up late one night feeling sad about her.  It makes me happy to see her name as my login even after all these years.

barb i thought you were  bound already, happy 29th to you! 

Seize the weekend all


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> barb i thought you were  bound already, happy 29th to you!
> 
> Seize the weekend all



I AM here   Got in around 9:30 last nite.  Made good time and got awesome mpg's 

Don't know if I wish to be 29 again today....I'd be pregnant!


----------



## tlinus

Happiest of happy birthdays to my homies Janet and Brab.....shake your tailfeathers this weekend, just because you can!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> Happiest of happy birthdays to my homies Janet and Brab.....shake your tailfeathers this weekend, just because you can!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_late for the party

happy bday brab_


----------



## RAPstar

Happy birthday, brab and Janet!

So glad the weekend is here. Going to see The Conjuring with my mom, and then Blackfish with some new guy. Very interested in seeing Blackfish since I saw Believe at Sea World not long before the trainer got killed.


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Birthday Bubba's mom!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Happiest of happy birthdays to my homies Janet and Brab.....shake your tailfeathers this weekend, just because you can!!!!!!!


Thank you & thank you Todd.  My tailfeathers had a great day...shakin' at the shore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






macraven said:


> _late for the party
> 
> happy bday brab_



it's okay...you still made it   Thanks!! 



RAPstar said:


> Happy birthday, brab and Janet!



Thanks "Andy" 



kittengal13 said:


> Happy Birthday Bubba's mom!!



Thank you!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


>


 I'll always remember you this way now.


----------



## ky07

Happy Birthday Janet and Barb 

Hope you guys have a great one


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'll always remember you this way now.


----------



## RAPstar

I highly recommend the documentary Blackfish, dealing with the killer whale Tilikum and the 3 people he's killed. It also talks a lot about killer whales in captivity period. It's eye opening. I don't think I'll visit a Sea World park ever again.


----------



## rowan555

8 more days until we're on our way to Universal!  Can't wait!  I followed up last week's tailbone injury last night with accidentally eating a piece of plastic which was imbedded in a cheese cube, apparently, and being violently ill for 4 hours early this morning.  That was the start of my 17th wedding anniversary.  Needless to say, we didn't do much celebrating today, lol.  Hoping to avoid further tragedy so that I can be halfway healthy by the time we get to the parks!


----------



## macraven

_robbie/andy, i had fish for dinner.
makes me think of SeaWorld.....



too busy today so ordered out around 9:30 tonight.
i like ordering food out.
it comes in styrofoam boxes so no dishes to do......._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Good morning!!! & Happy (belated) Birthday to Janet and Barb!

Hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I'll always remember you this way now.



meh...I guess there's always worse ways to remember me 



RAPstar said:


> I highly recommend the documentary Blackfish, dealing with the killer whale Tilikum and the 3 people he's killed. It also talks a lot about killer whales in captivity period. It's eye opening. I don't think I'll visit a Sea World park ever again.



oh no...don't know if I could watch it.  But, I haven't been to SeaWorld either 



rowan555 said:


> 8 more days until we're on our way to Universal!  Can't wait!  I followed up last week's tailbone injury last night with accidentally eating a piece of plastic which was imbedded in a cheese cube, apparently, and being violently ill for 4 hours early this morning.  That was the start of my 17th wedding anniversary.  Needless to say, we didn't do much celebrating today, lol.  Hoping to avoid further tragedy so that I can be halfway healthy by the time we get to the parks!



Sorry to hear not off to good start...but, it's still your anniversary!  So...happy happy 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Good morning!!! & Happy (belated) Birthday to Janet and Barb!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend!



Thanks!


----------



## RAPstar

Brab, its actually quite a well made documentary. Not too gory. There is a few scenes showing injuries on the whales from being attacked by other whales. Oh, and one somewhat graphic scene about breeding that does show the whales'.....equipment.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I'll always remember you this way now.


nwahahaha

what! no twerking smiley?



macraven said:


> _robbie/andy, i had fish for dinner._
> _makes me think of SeaWorld....._
> QUOTE]
> 
> "...friends, not food..."
> 
> thanks again guys for BD wishes.  went out & shared thai chicken wings & a deep fried hoagie, chased down with deep fried pickles yesterday...still feel woozy.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend!



_did you book for the darkside yet?
i don't see a ticker .........



maybe you don't do those ticker countdowns.
some do, some don't.

i fall into the don't category_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _did you book for the darkside yet?
> i don't see a ticker .........
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you don't do those ticker countdowns.
> some do, some don't.
> 
> i fall into the don't category_



 Mine is buried down there in my sig line. We're booked and ready! Just need to book the beach part but that's no biggie.

ehem... Is it too early to pack now?


----------



## macraven

_if you are a normal person, it is never to early to pack.


me, i wait 
i'm not in the normal group..._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> if you are a normal person, it is never to early to pack.
> 
> me, i wait
> i'm not in the normal group...



We normally pack the night before. We have a list for long trips and short trips. We are always going so its easy for us.


----------



## goofyfigment

I normally would have started but I'm moving my daughter back to school in Louisiana so I had to pack for that and then when I get back I'll have 4 days to pack for universal!  Such a rough life lol


----------



## Lynne G

I must not be a normal packer.  I pack the day/night before I leave, regardless of the number of days I am gone.

Luggage will be pulled out of the closet on Saturday.  It will be a hint to the kids to start finding the clothes they want to take.  I have been known to do wash in the early morning hours the day before we leave.   


Most of our summer has been rain, every few days.  This week has not started out any different.  Rain predicted today and tomorrow, with heavy thunderstorms at times.  I am so ready for the generally rain free CA summer.    7 more sleeps.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I may be pulling the suticase out extra early this year because I have this giant pile of things that need to go with me. I'm visiting friends, so there's a lot of presents sitting on my easy chair. I think it would just make sense to bring out the suitcase and throw all the presents inside, that way I don't forget anything!!


----------



## rowan555

We homeschool and are starting school today.  I must be nuts.  Trying to get our first week of school done AND pack for our trip, while also setting things up for my husband and son to "survive" for ten days without us.  I think this will be the fastest week ever.


----------



## macraven

_do a week of school and then take a 2 week break. 

everyone would love school then.........



heck, i take a 3 week break during the school year.
i'm in orlando then.


morning homies.   
start of a new work week.


ugh, i go back back on monday.


_


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

A belated  to Janet and Barb...like Janet said..."better late than never".

I made my final payment to Southwest vacations yesterday, now all I have to do is get our ROF passes and airport transportation.  It will be interesting to see how Airtran through Southwest works.  The things I do to avoid baggage fees   It's only a little over an hour flight so even if we don't sit together it will be ok.  

I used to start packing weeks in advance, now I'm a last minute packer like mac.

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## macraven

_vicki, if you book thru sw then no baggage fees.

but if you book thru airtran, you do pay baggage fees.


http://www.airtran.com/policies/ancillary_fees.aspx_


----------



## tink1957

Yep...that's why I booked thru SW...the bad side is we don't get to choose our seats.


----------



## rowan555

It gets better!  We get back from Universal August 29th.  A week and a half of school, and then we're taking a 5 day cruise (3 school days off).  God, I love homeschooling - the BEST perk is being able to vacation when school is in session, then school when it's hot as hell in the summertime and too miserable/crowded/expensive to bother with vacationing!


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> I made my final payment to Southwest vacations yesterday, now all I have to do is get our ROF passes and airport transportation. It will be interesting to see how Airtran through Southwest works. The things I do to avoid baggage fees  It's only a little over an hour flight so even if we don't sit together it will be ok.
> 
> I used to start packing weeks in advance, now I'm a last minute packer like mac.


 
check in @ T - 24, you will receive your seat assignments.  If for some reason they are not acceptable, arrive @ the counter (ours was combined AT/SWA early on, not sure if they all are by now or not) and plead your case.  

I start tossing things ahead of time into a storage bin, then wind up taking out 1/2 the stuff when I finally do stuff it in our checked luggage.  I do keep our carryon's 'ready' for spur-of-the moment jaunts.

mac - normalcy is highly over-rated and boring


----------



## rowan555

Do any of you hand-wash small clothing items in the sink at the hotel?  I'm trying to minimize packing for this 10 day trip, but my goodness, it's hard.  I'm used to going on cruises and having unlimited free wash and fold - not to mention all the food included, lol!  This is a new experience all around for us after probably a dozen cruises and NO land vacations.  Just trying to figure out how to make the clothes we pack last us ten days without bringing a third suitcase!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac - normalcy is highly over-rated and boring




_totally agree_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _if you are a normal person, it is never to early to pack.
> 
> 
> me, i wait
> i'm not in the normal group..._



I wouldn't be able to pack any way. I'm in no way happy with my weight but I am steadily losing and hope to be far enough down to be able to treat my self to some clothes shopping before our trip


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I wouldn't be able to pack any way. I'm in no way happy with my weight but I am steadily losing and hope to be far enough down to be able to treat my self to some clothes shopping before our trip



_i'm in the same boat........

with my luck, i won't hit my goal.

and if i did, i would pack the pounds back on during the time i am in orlando.




anyhoot, i pack by midnight and i'm leaving at 3am for my ride this year to the airport._


----------



## macraven

_hey, when is our schumigirl coming back home?


miss out Scot lass...............



hoping she is having a lovely time with her mum._


----------



## macraven

_another August baby moment.......











*Happy Birthday*


to



*kittengal 13*


now i know why kitty has the 13 in her screen name.


kittengal, hoping you have a great birthday and get to eat lots of cake.
_


----------



## RAPstar

I'm apparently Doctor Who when it comes to packing as everyone always marvels at how I can get a week's worth of clothes into my tiny suitcase. This year, I may do a duffle bag since I'm only gone Fri to Tues.


----------



## macraven

_i see you bought new socks for the trip.

take scissors with you so you can cut off the plastic tie.
if not, you'll have to use your teeth._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _i see you bought new socks for the trip.
> 
> take scissors with you so you can cut off the plastic tie.
> if not, you'll have to use your teeth._



No, this is an old pic, just using it as an example. But I probably will get some new socks anyway


----------



## macraven

_oh, nevemind.......


are you all set for the orlando trip?_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _oh, nevemind.......
> 
> 
> are you all set for the orlando trip?_



Still saving money for food and T-shirts. Debating whether not to either get an EP for Friday night too, or upgrading to a ROF with EP (if I can still do that since I bought a single EP for Saturday). Hopefully they'll release the tour info soon so I can see if I can fit in the UTH tour (if they do it again).


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday kitten gal 13


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy birthday, KittenGal! 

I went and bought a new phone yesterday. I got a Nexus 4. It's pretty darn fancy. What's the first thing I do? Load Robot Unicorn Attack on it. 

I'm so mature.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Kittengal!

Belated Happy Birthday to Barb! 

Rain, rain and more rain today.  It was raining so hard, it was noisy.  Oh well.  I don't like the lightning though.  8am in the morning looked like 10pm.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Birthday to kittengal13 (like that lucky 13)

here's to having a new phone, heck I get excited about new gold-toe socks.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo Shuko said:


> Happy birthday, KittenGal!
> 
> I went and bought a new phone yesterday. I got a Nexus 4. It's pretty darn fancy. What's the first thing I do? Load Robot Unicorn Attack on it.
> 
> I'm so mature.



Last week-end I bought the iphone 5.  Upgrade from the 4, gave it to my DS.  Yep, those smart phones main function is apps games.  Ifunny is one I have.


----------



## N_Phoenix

rowan555 said:


> God, I love homeschooling - the BEST perk is being able to vacation when school is in session, then school when it's hot as hell in the summertime and too miserable/crowded/expensive to bother with vacationing!



Second that, we don't stop school in the summer because it is 110 outside.   We'll be in central Florida for 18 days in a couple weeks.  I've read quite of few of your posts as we are doing a similar trip (no Disney).  Did you decide on your tickets?   I think I'll be getting the flex plus tickets as we love Busch Gardens.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Last week-end I bought the iphone 5.  Upgrade from the 4, gave it to my DS.  Yep, those smart phones main function is apps games.  Ifunny is one I have.



_my son has the iphone.

i don't.

i have an old phone.

i only use my phone when i am aware from home.
so what i have, works fine for me._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Lynne G said:


> Last week-end I bought the iphone 5.  Upgrade from the 4, gave it to my DS.  Yep, those smart phones main function is apps games.  Ifunny is one I have.



This is completely off topic, but I have to know...
How often do people spell your name wrong?

I ask, because... see... my name is Lynne, too.


----------



## macraven

_i need some info from my canuck homies.

what is the ratio of the US dollar to your currency right now?

i bought something in canada and they wouldn't accept discover cc but would a mc.

said that discover won't do the exchange rate.


i have no idea what the exchange rate is today.
either i came out ahead or paid more than planned._


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> _i need some info from my canuck homies.
> 
> what is the ratio of the US dollar to your currency right now?
> 
> i bought something in canada and they wouldn't accept discover cc but would a mc.
> 
> said that discover won't do the exchange rate.
> 
> 
> i have no idea what the exchange rate is today.
> either i came out ahead or paid more than planned._



1 Canadian dollar is equal to 97 cents U.S.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> 1 Canadian dollar is equal to 97 cents U.S.



_thanx mr hattered.!!


it takes a cardinal fan to know the answer........._


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> This is completely off topic, but I have to know...
> How often do people spell your name wrong?
> 
> I ask, because... see... my name is Lynne, too.



_i love that spelling!
lynne is so pretty.


i bet you do get it spelled incorrectly at times._


----------



## rowan555

N_Phoenix said:


> Second that, we don't stop school in the summer because it is 110 outside.   We'll be in central Florida for 18 days in a couple weeks.  I've read quite of few of your posts as we are doing a similar trip (no Disney).  Did you decide on your tickets?   I think I'll be getting the flex plus tickets as we love Busch Gardens.



I got my daughter the 14 day Uni/IoA ticket (which apparently was only for people outside the US/Canada, but they sent it to me anyway) and I got the annual pass in order to save money on the hotel.  We also booked a 5 night Sea World/Aquatica package (sorry to those who are anti-Sea World, I had NO idea about the documentary when we booked - ack).  Were going to sprinkle in there a visit to Downtown Disney, Dave and Busters, and the Funspot on I-Drive (my daughter is obsessed with go carts and never gets to drive them).  I think I have a pretty good loose itinerary planned, and I hope it all goes well.  I've also been signing up for various restaurant eclubs and hoarding free food coupons, lol.  Love it!

We're leaving around 5:30 or 6 AM Sunday - a ten hour drive or so.  I'm ready to get that part over with!  Also still in a lot of tailbone pain and hoping it abates very, very soon.


----------



## rowan555

OH!  And we adopted a puppy today!  He won't be ready to come home for about 3 weeks, and half of that will be our FL trip.  We're so excited!  It's a Jack Russel/Pug mix, and I swear there's got to be some Dachshund in there too.  They're not sure, though - someone dropped the momma and her 5 newborns off at animal control in a cardboard box.  I wanted to adopt the mom, but the kids and husband insisted on a puppy.  Breaks my heart to think momma will end up stuck there all alone after the pups are adopted out.  If that happens, I swear I'm going to make a stand and insist we take her too.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo Shuko said:


> This is completely off topic, but I have to know...
> How often do people spell your name wrong?
> 
> I ask, because... see... my name is Lynne, too.



Many times, mostly Lynn.  I also don't like when the e is stressed, which is what sometimes happens too.  

That's too fun that we have the same name.


----------



## macraven

_this thread is special.


we have twinkies here now!!

we have two lynne's....




hooray..........._


----------



## keishashadow

such a small world here- 

MH - luv the twins saw u post last week early on a thread re the new FP+.  I hit and ran as thread was starting to become a bit of a train wreck.  Probable wishful thinking (since I pay for two iphones but neither are mine so I hate to add yet another data package to contract just to use for Disney FP) but imo it's going to fall flat and the red queen will be summoned to deal with mr iger.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Lynne G said:


> Many times, mostly Lynn.  I also don't like when the e is stressed, which is what sometimes happens too.
> 
> That's too fun that we have the same name.



I get Lyne a lot up here. The "e" makes it look French, but they also spell it Lyne in French as well. It doesn't help that I have a french last name, so my name is always being misspelled!! 

I've only ever had someone pronounce my name wrong once. It was some poor kid at a Freshii restaurant, who had my order. He called "Line-Eh!"

He was so embarrassed when I was like, "Do you mean Lynne?"



macraven said:


> _this thread is special.
> 
> 
> we have twinkies here now!!
> 
> we have two lynne's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hooray..........._



Woohoo!! I've always wanted to be a twinkie!!


----------



## macraven

_yes, you are a twinkie, eh........!


youse are special._


----------



## tink1957

kittengal13

Hope you had a great day and got everything you wished for.

I'm with Mac....where is Carole?  She said it would be a week and its been at least 10 days...not that I'm counting or anything 1:


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> kittengal13
> 
> Hope you had a great day and got everything you wished for.
> 
> I'm with Mac....where is Carole?  She said it would be a week and its been at least 10 days...not that I'm counting or anything 1:



_well, i've been counting and wondered when she was gonna pop up here.



we need our scottish homie back!_


----------



## macraven

_i'm having some computer issues.  i think my mac needs a doc.......
to be on the safe side, posting this now in case i can't bring up the dis site in the morning.

so, pretend this is really wednesday...

*August 14th*






means....



it is  time for *KY07* !!!








 _


----------



## kittengal13

macraven said:


> _another August baby moment.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> *kittengal 13*
> 
> 
> now i know why kitty has the 13 in her screen name.
> 
> 
> kittengal, hoping you have a great birthday and get to eat lots of cake.
> _




Thank you so much for the birthday message!!  

I had a wonderful day! And yes 13 seems to be a recurring number in my life and it's become an obsession of mine- so much so that I have the word Thirteen tattooed on me!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday to our next august baby ky07.....


----------



## kittengal13

goofyfigment said:


> Happy birthday kitten gal 13





Kogo Shuko said:


> Happy birthday, KittenGal!





Lynne G said:


> Happy Birthday Kittengal!





keishashadow said:


> Happy Birthday to kittengal13 (like that lucky 13)





tink1957 said:


> kittengal13
> 
> Hope you had a great day and got everything you wished for.




I finally worked out how to quote more than one post at a time yaaay! 

Thanks so much for the birthday messages everyone!  I had a wonderful day and I thoroughly enjoyed being off my diet for a day and ate my body weight in pizza, chocolate and carrot cake  

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## kittengal13

P.S. - Happy Birthday KY07!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday KY07!

Such a beautiful day starting.  After such a stormy day, including a tornado in our area, the sun is out.  For the middle of August, we will be having an unheard of high of 77F today. I almost got a chill walking the dog this morning.  I'm wondering if we've completedly skipped the summer, and are now into fall.


It is indeed hump day! It's Wednesday y'all!


----------



## Bluer101

Happy belated to Kitten!


Happy B day Lawrence!!

Man we just need to keep the candles burning on the cake. 

I feel for all of you guys and gals that have packing restriction due to flight. We normally over pack all the time. DW says I'm worse that her with the amount if clothes, lol.


----------



## kittengal13

Bluer101 said:


> Happy belated to Kitten!



Thank you Bluer101!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi-ya kids!!! I know I've been missing for quite some time, but just downloaded the DisBoard App for my iphone!!!  (so I should be pestering you all LOTS more!!)

Spent my last two trips to Orlando at the house of mouse, but now it's all about Universal!! Even got annual passes!!!  headed there for a b-day celebration in November & I can't wait! (haven't seen Minions, or Transformers or Springfield!!! OH MY!)

whats new here? what did I miss??


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> Hi-ya kids!!! I know I've been missing for quite some time, but just downloaded the DisBoard App for my iphone!!!  (so I should be pestering you all LOTS more!!)
> 
> Spent my last two trips to Orlando at the house of mouse, but now it's all about Universal!! Even got annual passes!!!  headed there for a b-day celebration in November & I can't wait! (haven't seen Minions, or Transformers or Springfield!!! OH MY!)
> 
> whats new here? what did I miss??



_welcome back home *bigkahuna*!
once a homie, always a homie no matter how long you are away from us.

somethings you missed here were:
Kfish duplicated and had a fish, keishashadow's son/dil also so now she's a Gma with a new car, Metro is in the mod squad, marcia moved again from GB to Indy but sends her christmas greetings each year to us here, lots more but i have to go make more coffee in order to think...........


i haven't see the new stuff as i was last at the darkside 10 months back.
minionions was opened on my last trip and it was adorable!
will hit TF and of course Springfield.
there is a big pink lard lad donut with my name on it i have to devour._


----------



## kittengal13

macraven said:


> there is a big pink lard lad donut with my name on it i have to devour



Ditto  

Only 54 weeks to wait..........


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> welcome back home bigkahuna!
> once a homie, always a homie no matter how long you are away from us.
> 
> somethings you missed here were:
> Kfish duplicated and had a fish, keishashadow's son/dil also so now she's a Gma with a new car, Metro is in the mod squad, marcia moved again from GB to Indy but sends her christmas greetings each year to us here, lots more but i have to go make more coffee in order to think...........
> 
> i haven't see the new stuff as i was last at the darkside 10 months back.
> minionions was opened on my last trip and it was adorable!
> will hit TF and of course Springfield.
> there is a big pink lard lad donut with my name on it i have to devour.



awww, babies everywhere!! congrats to all !!
woohoo, go metro!!
and yes, lets have more coffee 

I do enjoy the darkside, but Universal will always be "home".  I can't wait to have that doh!nut hahaha 
I will walk off the calories, right???

thanks for the warm welcome Mac - you're the best  when's your HHN trip???!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm with Mac....where is Carole?  She said it would be a week and its been at least 10 days...not that I'm counting or anything 1:





macraven said:


> _well, i've been counting and wondered when she was gonna pop up here.
> 
> 
> 
> we need our scottish homie back!_





I`m  home. It`s nice to be missed 

Had a lovely time at my mum`s.......decided to spend a few extra days and got to visit lots of peeps this time. Saw some relatives and caught up with old friends, but spent some lovely time with mum. And weather was fantastic. DH and DS were really glad when I got home.....house was immaculate........along with a huge pile of ironing.......can`t complain though.

I had a month early birthday party in Scotland.......I was invited to meet some friends for dinner.....and yes it was a surprise "35th" party for me.......my friends know me well  It was a lovely evening though.

Belated Happy Birthday to everyone  And Happy Birthday today to St L..........Hope it`s a good one 

Kitten.......I was born on the 13th of September......13 days early.......in ward 13........met DH on the 13th.....he lived at no 13.........it goes on and on........13 has always been lucky for me 

Catching up on laundry today but having bbq tonight as weather is still beautiful......hot and sunny 

Need to catch up on here later....see what I`ve missed......no internet is not good!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome back Shumi!  
Always good to reconnect with family and friends.

Loving the sun right now too.  Since it's not going to be hot, it's pasta and red sauce this evening.  I like easy dinners.


----------



## macraven

_Woot !

our girl is back from Scotland......



*youse were missed*.


glad you had a fantastic time with your mum and family/friends.
nice to read about your surprise early bday celebration!



_


----------



## keishashadow

what day is it?

Carole's homecoming, we were ready to send out the hounds!



&

a  

 to StL day!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hmmm... the latest HHN reveal. Thoughts?


----------



## ky07

Thanks for the birthday wishes homies

Got the best present today cause had to do a echo on my heart this morning and the heart doc gave me two thumbs up and said my heart looked great and I could stop using my plavix in November


----------



## goofyfigment

ky07 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the birthday wishes homies
> 
> Got the best present today cause had to do a echo on my heart this morning and the heart doc gave me two thumbs up and said my heart looked great and I could stop using my plavix in November



Such an awesome birthday present


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Belated Birthday to all who recently celebrated 



RAPstar said:


> I'm apparently Doctor Who when it comes to packing as everyone always marvels at how I can get a week's worth of clothes into my tiny suitcase. This year, I may do a duffle bag since I'm only gone Fri to Tues.


You are my hero  ... I confess, I am an overpacker (do they have a support group for that??)  

I am trying to get better at packing. I have read every kind of packing list, website, and guide out there. They just don’t work for me   I will keep trying. However, I am not likely to ever be the girl who can fit it all in one backpack. I am slowly coming to accept that. 

Speaking of packing - not sure if I mentioned it, but for the first time since 2003, we won't be making our annual trip to Orlando this October ...   Unfortunately we had a couple big bills come up over the past few months, plus with the water damage to our basement earlier this summer, we just can't afford to spend the money on a trip to the motherland and the dark side.

Good news is we are looking at taking a short trip out to Burbank/LA in early October for the Son of Monsterpalooza convention, which will be much easier on our wallets than a 10 day trip to FL.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Sneaking in a shameful plug..... 

http://www.ivillage.com/photo-conte...gr2fd7oa0&user_id=land.shark.momma@gmail.com#

Sorry the link is soooooo long


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy belated Birthday Kitten13!


Cdn, I'm an over packer too. My philosophy is, you can never be too prepared.


----------



## keishashadow

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hmmm... the latest HHN reveal. Thoughts?


 
what do 'you' think?

After googling the legend of La Llorona, i'm creeped out (in a good anticipatory way) after reading the tag-line: 

_Dónde están mis hijos_ 

Probably won't be a fav of the cool-kids but has promise imo.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> what do 'you' think?
> 
> After googling the legend of La Llorona, i'm creeped out (in a good anticipatory way) after reading the tag-line:
> 
> _Dónde están mis hijos_
> 
> Probably won't be a fav of the cool-kids but has promise imo.



I must admit, La Llorna intrigues me! I had to google the "urban legend" as well and love it! The other one though, the serial killer one, is kinda ... meh. Having been through I don't know how many haunted houses with the same electric chair premise, it just seems kinda boring. I'm hoping that when we go they prove me wrong though


----------



## peaches00

Is it just me or does it seem like its spring?  Its like 50 here in cleveland...can't wait ti go where I KNOW it will be summer. Less than a month...woohoo!


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like its spring?  Its like 50 here in cleveland...can't wait ti go where I KNOW it will be summer. Less than a month...woohoo!



_it seems more like winter is coming.
low 50's right now and tomorrow the same type of cool weather.

i have another 47 days to go before i hit summer type weather.
_


----------



## RAPstar

SharkyGoddess said:


> I must admit, La Llorna intrigues me! I had to google the "urban legend" as well and love it! The other one though, the serial killer one, is kinda ... meh. Having been through I don't know how many haunted houses with the same electric chair premise, it just seems kinda boring. I'm hoping that when we go they prove me wrong though



I actually think the Afterlife one has promised. And I don't think the concept is similar to any other. Seeing the killer tortured by his previous victims? And its supposed to be really dark. I for one can't wait.


----------



## kittengal13

Thank you for all the birthday messages 

 Sorry to be off topic, but does anyone know how to stop dis from sending me e-mail notifications everytime someone posts in a forum ive subscribed to? I initially signed up to receive email notifications when I was new to dis and didn't know how to check in user cp when someone replied.. now my e-mails are filled will dis e-mails (even though I check everyday to all my subscribed forums ive posted in for any new replies), and I keep missing e-mails from university etc.

I tried going into user cp then edit options and change it to no email notifications but no luck!  

Any help would be fab please!!


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> it seems more like winter is coming.
> low 50's right now and tomorrow the same type of cool weather.
> 
> i have another 47 days to go before i hit summer type weather.



Its in the 40's here, luckily I'm leaving for Louisiana Saturday and I know it will be warm there lol


----------



## rowan555

goofyfigment said:


> Its in the 40's here, luckily I'm leaving for Louisiana Saturday and I know it will be warm there lol



Trust me, it WILL!  Unless that tropical disturbance forms into something and heads our way, lol!


----------



## goofyfigment

rowan555 said:
			
		

> Trust me, it WILL!  Unless that tropical disturbance forms into something and heads our way, lol!



I hope its nothing lol. When I was there in may it rained hoping for sun


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We had a nasty, horrid (THANKFULLY) short wave of humidity run through after having super gorgeous temps all summer and now we are back to gorgeous cool breezes and low humidity. Hot temps don't bother me, it's the sticky, smelly humidity I despise. Personally I'm hoping for cool temps when we head back Home, but just being there will make me happier than a shark at a sushi bar. 



RAPstar said:


> I actually think the Afterlife one has promised. And I don't think the concept is similar to any other. Seeing the killer tortured by his previous victims? And its supposed to be really dark. I for one can't wait.



I'm looking forward to seeing what they've conjured up too, I didn't mean to imply I wasn't. I'm hoping for all kinds of super awesome surprises! (since I can't really be scared)


----------



## thebigkahuna

SharkyGoddess said:


> happier than a shark at a sushi bar.



Permission to use the heck out of this phrase!!!!????


----------



## macraven

kittengal13 said:


> Thank you for all the birthday messages
> 
> Sorry to be off topic, but does anyone know how to stop dis from sending me e-mail notifications everytime someone posts in a forum ive subscribed to? I initially signed up to receive email notifications when I was new to dis and didn't know how to check in user cp when someone replied.. now my e-mails are filled will dis e-mails (even though I check everyday to all my subscribed forums ive posted in for any new replies), and I keep missing e-mails from university etc.
> 
> I tried going into user cp then edit options and change it to no email notifications but no luck!
> 
> Any help would be fab please!!



_when you go to edit, you can switch to no notifications by email.
i have to go and look at mine to see if there is a box to check at the bottom to make that new command go thru.

you'll see the section where it states, weekly, daily, notices etc.

i get to mine thru the profiles by clicking on the pm box that is at the top right hand corner of this page.
the default subscription section, around the middle of the page is where i do the settting.
i get there by clicking on the options listings that are on the left hand side of the page once it opens from the pm box.
_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

thebigkahuna said:
			
		

> Permission to use the heck out of this phrase!!!!????



Absoutely!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Welcome back Shumi!
> Always good to reconnect with family and friends.





macraven said:


> _Woot !
> 
> our girl is back from Scotland......
> 
> 
> 
> *youse were missed*.
> 
> 
> glad you had a fantastic time with your mum and family/friends.
> nice to read about your surprise early bday celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> _





keishashadow said:


> what day is it?
> 
> Carole's homecoming, we were ready to send out the hounds!



lol........Thanks for the welcome back 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> [
> 
> You are my hero  ... I confess, I am an overpacker (do they have a support group for that??)
> 
> I am trying to get better at packing. I have read every kind of packing list, website, and guide out there. They just dont work for me   I will keep trying. However, I am not likely to ever be the girl who can fit it all in one backpack. I am slowly coming to accept that.



Oh gosh that`s me too..............I overpack beyond belief......anywhere I go!!! DH always says immigration will think I`m planning on staying forever in the States when we arrive.......I have so much stuff. I don`t ever consider taking less though.

We have a decent allowance with Virgin Atlantic......but I do seem to go over at times. I just go with it now, I`ll never change.



keishashadow said:


> what do 'you' think?
> 
> After googling the legend of La Llorona, i'm creeped out (in a good anticipatory way) after reading the tag-line:
> 
> _Dónde están mis hijos_
> 
> Probably won't be a fav of the cool-kids but has promise imo.



Will have to google it........I like being creeped out......providing DH is not away working 



Back to housework and normality today......but 26 sleeps till we leave for overnight at airport hotel before flying out to Orlando  

Was speaking on the phone to a friend earlier and she, again, was horrified I pack the day before we leave for our airport hotel.....sometimes the same morning. I`m not an early packer.


We had a bbq earlier.......and all of a sudden in last 5 minutes we have torrential rain and thunder........no warning. Still hot though. 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Carole!  You were missed.

A belated  to ky07.  We always knew that you had a good heart.

 It's been in the 70's today....in Georgia.... in August.  The normal low temperature was the high today. Maybe my power bill will give me a break this month.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Carole!  You were missed.
> 
> A belated  to ky07.  We always knew that you had a good heart.
> 
> It's been in the 70's today....in Georgia.... in August.  The normal low temperature was the high today. Maybe my power bill will give me a break this month.



_and i'm sure you enjoyed that temp vicki !


been a busy day for me.
it's now friday and i think i'll be running around like a chicken with its head cut off.


i booked the agawa canyon train tour and booked a couple nights room.
quick trip to canada next thursday.


i like this last minute planning.

_


----------



## goofyfigment

Starting off chilly here again. Last day of work as tomorrow I'm off to move my daughter back to school. Hopefully this is the last time I actually need to drive to Louisiana, I much prefer to fly there.

All this means is my spur of the minute weekend trip to the dark side for my bday is quickly approaching


----------



## Lynne G

Just got my AP renewal reminder mailer.  I will call before I leave.  Much nicer price for the preferred, $159.   


Very cool this morning.  Odd to still be only in the low 80's as a high these past few days.  I will take it! 

Mac, I love last minute trips.  Any trip is a good one.  


Starting to get ready.  Seeing CA is sunny and nice so far.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - wanna trade the canyon train tour next Thursday for an overnight in Erie, PA, and a Disney show with GD & DIL?  i'll throw in dinner @ cheddars as a kicker

carol is still kicking!  I have a feeling she takes an empty suitcase on vacation to Universal for hitting the mall.

bonny sonofmonsterpalooza has a certain ring to it!  are you going to try to hit USH HHN or knotts' version?

had an unfortunate plumbing mishap yesterday, hope it didn't destroy my washing machine, waiting for DH to do his thing and make it all better.  Still thank Uncle Sam for teaching him electrical & plumbing skills.

Have  a great weekend all.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> i booked the agawa canyon train tour and booked a couple nights room.
> quick trip to canada next thursday.
> 
> 
> _



Sounds like a lot of fun.......I`ll have to google it and see where you`re you`re off too.......never heard of it. The only parts I know where they are in Canada are Banff and where the the Canadian Grand Prix is held. Would love to see both.



keishashadow said:


> carol is still kicking!  I have a feeling she takes an empty suitcase on vacation to Universal for hitting the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had an unfortunate plumbing mishap yesterday, hope it didn't destroy my washing machine, waiting for DH to do his thing and make it all better.  Still thank Uncle Sam for teaching him electrical & plumbing skills.



Touch wood it`s all sorted......can`t do without a washing machine!!! Handy husband to have around.........although my DH has a Masters degree in Engineering......he is not much use on the repair/DIY side of life.....

.....we have to call the guy when things go awry 


Had the laziest day ever today.....all on my own.......I mooched around doing literally nothing.....did a bit of laundry....hung it out.....it rained......brought it in and put on the dryer.......watched some tv......spent time on laptop......sent some emails....... ate dinner now it`s 7.45pm and I`m bored!!! 

Making key lime pie tomorrow.


----------



## TaylorsDad

As I mentioned a few weeks ago, we had to postphone our August trip due to my wife's Dad having to have his Kidney removed due to cancer. The surgery was on Wednesday and went well. He got to come home yesterday. We are just hoping they were able to get it all. Thanks again everyone for the well wishes and prayers.


----------



## macraven

_i'm glad you came back to share with us.

good to hear the surgery is over and he is back home.



wishing and praying for a smooth recovery and cancer free.


i hope that as each day that goes by, he will be stonger and feel better._


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy day again.

Will return to this thread 2 weeks from now.

Hope all and family are well this Sunday night!


----------



## peaches00

I'm hoping you guys can help me...I basically need a crash course on Disneyland.  My son isdoing a medical rotation at navy hospital in san diego for the next two weeks.  The navy paid for his med school and he has to give them 4 years after he completes his education. He will be doctor officially in may.  So he knows how to do disney.  I would say he's a pro but wants to go to disneyland for one day, both parks and we are both a little perplexed.  He's going solo and likes the coasters and thrill rides.  Can he go to major rides in both parks in one day?  Is there fastpass?  Is it the same as disney?  What park should he do first? He will be there at rope drop.  He doesn't want to stay overnight as he is solo and doesn't want to spend $300 on disney hotel for extra magic hour.  As he is on active duty for nezt month so he could get military discount but only if he stays 2 nights...sorry. lif anyone can help me, I'm sure one of u guys can.  Lol


----------



## macraven

_hope someone can help you.
i know zilch on DL.


have you gone to the DL forum?
i would think they would have a lot of info._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Rainy day again.
> 
> Will return to this thread 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Hope all and family are well this Sunday night!



_vacation?




vacation !!_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny sonofmonsterpalooza has a certain ring to it!  are you going to try to hit USH HHN or knotts' version?


I'd love to do the Hollywood version of HHN, however we probably won't have time ... 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Cdn, I'm an over packer too. My philosophy is, you can never be too prepared.






schumigirl said:


> Oh gosh that`s me too..............I overpack beyond belief......anywhere I go!!! DH always says immigration will think I`m planning on staying forever in the States when we arrive.......I have so much stuff. I don`t ever consider taking less though.


I know ... we both have huge suitcases and mine is always packed to the brim


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> _hope someone can help you.
> i know zilch on DL.
> 
> 
> have you gone to the DL forum?
> i would think they would have a lot of info._



I am an idiot...totally spaced on Disneyland boards.


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> I am an idiot...totally spaced on Disneyland boards.



_no you are not.....

you are homie peaches.


someone here might know about DL and help you out with your question._


----------



## bubba's mom

my you-know-what is dragging...and some of you know why....and I'm on my way to bed.....but.......

I know Mac is up playing cards, and I wanted to be the first (?) to wish you the Happiest of Birthdays! 

I'll catchya later Monday, but I don't want to miss wishing you a wonderful day!

Hopefully something out of the ordinary and/or special will happen for you today  

Happy Birthday dear friend


----------



## macraven

_tanx brab.
nothing special will happen as i have to go to work tomorrow.......



skool bells are ringing all over now......_


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday Mac!!!!  Hope you have a great day even though work is involved. 

I'm trying to adjust to this time change difference I know as soon as I do vacation will be over and I'll be switching back to my time zone, its only an hour difference but it does mess with you lol

Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to our macraven

Hope you have a lovely birthday...you deserve it 

No healthy eating on your special day......goodies all the way 


Just been out getting some more holiday clothes for DS........not fun but we got there.


----------



## schumigirl

TaylorsDad said:


> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, we had to postphone our August trip due to my wife's Dad having to have his Kidney removed due to cancer. The surgery was on Wednesday and went well. He got to come home yesterday. We are just hoping they were able to get it all. Thanks again everyone for the well wishes and prayers.



So good to hear everything went well and FiL is home 

Continued good wishes for his complete recovery


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy birthday Mac!!! I hope it's a great one, despite having to work.

I officially have only *one month* until my trip. 
I'm officially being a loser. I'm getting my suitcase down tonight after work. I'll be throwing all of the presents and "vacation" items into it tonight so that when it comes time to actually pack... I won't forget anything vital. 

I still can't find my devil horns that I bought during HHN21. My apartment's only so big, so it shouldn't be that hard to find, right?


----------



## kittengal13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!!!  Hope your birthday wishes come true! 


I have just booked up to go to Disneyland Paris for my first time ever. Has anyone else been? As a WDW expert, I am feeling like a fish out of water haha  I will check out the DLRP boards too


----------



## Bluer101

Hey Mac,


----------



## keishashadow

peaches00 said:


> I'm hoping you guys can help me...I basically need a crash course on Disneyland. My son isdoing a medical rotation at navy hospital in san diego for the next two weeks. The navy paid for his med school and he has to give them 4 years after he completes his education. He will be doctor officially in may. So he knows how to do disney. I would say he's a pro but wants to go to disneyland for one day, both parks and we are both a little perplexed. He's going solo and likes the coasters and thrill rides. Can he go to major rides in both parks in one day? Is there fastpass? Is it the same as disney? What park should he do first? He will be there at rope drop. He doesn't want to stay overnight as he is solo and doesn't want to spend $300 on disney hotel for extra magic hour. As he is on active duty for nezt month so he could get military discount but only if he stays 2 nights...sorry. lif anyone can help me, I'm sure one of u guys can. Lol


 
I've been several times but have stayed in the onsite properties (u get am EMH hours some days).  There are many hotels on harbor blvd that are closer to the park gates than PP and far less expensive.  Have him check out reviews on tripadvisor.  mousesavers website has lots of helpful info.  The HoJo seems to be a fav on the DL board here.  Many other options, several with free shuttles but many are older, but renovated, motel type.

if possible two days would be better.  If he wants to do the cars land i'd suggest he go to that park 1st.  TSM is crazy popular there, it didn't have FP last we visited.  SpMt had very long lines too.


----------



## keishashadow

Two Toot Salute to Mac


----------



## schumigirl

kittengal13 said:


> I have just booked up to go to Disneyland Paris for my first time ever. Has anyone else been? As a WDW expert, I am feeling like a fish out of water haha  I will check out the DLRP boards too



Been a fair few times but not last couple of years.

It`s a lot of fun.

We always stayed in either Disneyland Hotel or Newport Bay, both are excellent and twice we have had a room in DH that overlooked the park that was lovely.

There are good food options too our favourites were Blue Lagoon which is inside POTC......lovely, Walts An American Restaurant, Cowboy Cookout BBQ and Silver Spur Steakhouse. But you are spoiled for choice.

Take it for what it is and don`t try to compare to Florida.....it isn`t comparable in my eyes. We have always had a great time there but see lots of complaints on British sites about unfriendly staff, problems with smokers and queue jumpers.....we only ever had an issue once with a British family who thought it was ok to curse their way through the queue. Other than that no issues with anything.

Anyway hope you have a great time.....oh and Space Mountain is fantastic compared to Florida.......she says after saying don`t compare  

Definitely check out the DLRP boards.......my info on how good restaurants and hotels are might be out of date as things change so quickly.


----------



## peaches00

keishashadow said:


> I've been several times but have stayed in the onsite properties (u get am EMH hours some days).  There are many hotels on harbor blvd that are closer to the park gates than PP and far less expensive.  Have him check out reviews on tripadvisor.  mousesavers website has lots of helpful info.  The HoJo seems to be a fav on the DL board here.  Many other options, several with free shuttles but many are older, but renovated, motel type.
> 
> if possible two days would be better.  If he wants to do the cars land i'd suggest he go to that park 1st.  TSM is crazy popular there, it didn't have FP last we visited.  SpMt had very long lines too.



Thank you...there are a LOT of hotels there apparently.  He was going to stay in hotel but he can't justify cost since he will be solo.  I asked questions on disneylands boards and was told soarin and toy story mania aren't as popular as florida versions...???? I think he's really looking forward to Indiana Jones.


----------



## tink1957

Raven

Hope you  have a great 39th


----------



## macraven

_tanx to the homies for the bd greetings.
much appreciated.


long busy day and tomorrow looks the same.



might be back later for the card game._


----------



## peaches00

happy birthday macraven!!


----------



## macraven

_thanks peaches_


----------



## kittengal13

schumigirl said:


> Been a fair few times but not last couple of years.
> 
> It`s a lot of fun.
> 
> We always stayed in either Disneyland Hotel or Newport Bay, both are excellent and twice we have had a room in DH that overlooked the park that was lovely.
> 
> There are good food options too our favourites were Blue Lagoon which is inside POTC......lovely, Walts An American Restaurant, Cowboy Cookout BBQ and Silver Spur Steakhouse. But you are spoiled for choice.
> 
> Take it for what it is and don`t try to compare to Florida.....it isn`t comparable in my eyes. We have always had a great time there but see lots of complaints on British sites about unfriendly staff, problems with smokers and queue jumpers.....we only ever had an issue once with a British family who thought it was ok to curse their way through the queue. Other than that no issues with anything.
> 
> Anyway hope you have a great time.....oh and Space Mountain is fantastic compared to Florida.......she says after saying don`t compare
> 
> Definitely check out the DLRP boards.......my info on how good restaurants and hotels are might be out of date as things change so quickly.




Thanks so much for the info! When you say inside POTC... is it inside the ride or is there a POTC ride? See what I mean.. CLUELESS!! 

I'm not sure what to expect- seen lots of complaints on the DLRP boards and some people commenting saying that they have been to all the Disney parks, and DLRP is their fave by a mile!!  I'm sure I will love it, especially with all the xmas decorations (I'm going Dec 2-6) I've never been to Disney during a "season" like Xmas, Halloween etc!


----------



## thebigkahuna

Sorry I'm late but...... 


happy Belated Bday Mac!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

lol......the Blue Lagoon restaurant is actually in the centre of the POTC ride......the boats go past as you are eating, it is gorgeous.

Have a google for pics of the restaurant there are loads of them online. and you`ll see how pretty it is.

We`ve been twice just before Christmas and it is beautiful, we like the castle there better too. It can be "cold" though at that time of year so take warm clothes.

Everyone likes different things, so go with an open mind and take it for what it is. Like I said we have never had any issues with CM being unfriendly or not helpful, quite the opposite. 

I will agree it`s not as honey sugar coated everywhere the way Disney Orlando can be, maybe that`s what we like about it though.

Hope you love it


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Mac! 

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## macraven

_thanx Metro!_


----------



## keishashadow

peaches00 said:


> Thank you...there are a LOT of hotels there apparently. He was going to stay in hotel but he can't justify cost since he will be solo. I asked questions on disneylands boards and was told soarin and toy story mania aren't as popular as florida versions...???? I think he's really looking forward to Indiana Jones.


 
we were last there two years ago, soarin was walkon but TSM had the longest waits.  The alladin show is a wow!  Indiana Jones ride is amazing.  it's hard to believe it's the same ride platform as the lame dinosaur ride @ AK.  Tell him to ride it early in the day, for some reason it was down in the afternoon at least one day each trip.  The POC ride is better than WDW's version and SpMt set up different, 1 person per seat, and it seems very zippy.  Can't say I was a fan of matterhorn (rough), small world is better and they still have mr toad's wild ride.  If he still has the energy the end of the day, have him take a walk over to DLH to have a drink @ Trader Sam's...kungaloosh

resort map:

http://anaheimoc.org/plan-your-trip/maps-and-transportation

DLP is on our bucket list.  Tried to work it in this spring but the airfare into London or Paris was a deal breaker.


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> Sorry I'm late but......
> 
> 
> happy Belated Bday Mac!!!!!!!!!!!



thanx homie. 

this is the longest birthday i have ever had...........


----------



## peaches00

keishashadow said:


> we were last there two years ago, soarin was walkon but TSM had the longest waits.  The alladin show is a wow!  Indiana Jones ride is amazing.  it's hard to believe it's the same ride platform as the lame dinosaur ride @ AK.  Tell him to ride it early in the day, for some reason it was down in the afternoon at least one day each trip.  The POC ride is better than WDW's version and SpMt set up different, 1 person per seat, and it seems very zippy.  Can't say I was a fan of matterhorn (rough), small world is better and they still have mr toad's wild ride.  If he still has the energy the end of the day, have him take a walk over to DLH to have a drink @ Trader Sam's...kungaloosh
> 
> resort map:
> 
> http://anaheimoc.org/plan-your-trip/maps-and-transportation
> 
> DLP is on our bucket list.  Tried to work it in this spring but the airfare into London or Paris was a deal breaker.




Thank you...he is excited!!!


----------



## ky07

Sorry I wasn't on the boards yesterday but hope you had a very happy birthday Mac


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Sorry I wasn't on the boards yesterday but hope you had a very happy birthday Mac


----------



## damo

Happy Birthday Mac!  Sorry I missed the real day...hope your boys made it very special for you!


----------



## macraven

_thanx homie damo_


----------



## TaylorsDad

Happy belated birthday Mac


----------



## TaylorsDad

TaylorsDad said:


> Happy belated birthday Mac



Also, Happy birthday next year. This way my wishes aren't late, just very early


----------



## macraven

_thanx homie!
_


----------



## macraven

_and can not forget the 




for* LYNNE G* birthday today!



Happy Bday homie!!_


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Birthday Lynne G


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Bday Lynne!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday lynne


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Have a wonderful birthday, Lynne!!


----------



## TaylorsDad

Happy Birthday , Lynne


----------



## RAPstar

Ack, happy belated birthday, Mac. Sorry I missed it!!

Happy birthday, Lynne!!

May I say that the show Fringe is extremely addictive? Startedwatching maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago and already at the end of season 4!


----------



## tink1957

Happy birthday Lynne, hope you have a fun day

We are watching Evil Dead tonight for our HHN prep  DS and I are doing a Universal movie marathon each night until we leave on our trip.  It's just going to be the two of us this time as his friend couldn't go (wish I'd known this before I booked the non-refundable airfare )  Oh well, it will probably save me more money in the long run so it's all good.

I guess I'll go do laundry so I can get at least one thing done on my day off....


----------



## ky07

Happy Birthday Lynne 

Hope you have a great one


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you`re having a great Birthday Lynne.........isn`t she on her trip? Then she will be having a great birthday 



tink1957 said:


> We are watching Evil Dead tonight for our HHN prep  DS and I are doing a Universal movie marathon each night until we leave on our trip.  It's just going to be the two of us this time as his friend couldn't go (wish I'd known this before I booked the non-refundable airfare )  Oh well, it will probably save me more money in the long run so it's all good.
> 
> I guess I'll go do laundry so I can get at least one thing done on my day off....



Don`t work too hard Vicki.....it`s so very overrated 

I`m trying to get excited for HHN.....but I`m worried it`ll be just a zombie fest.......not impressed with that. I don`t watch any of the shows the houses are based on and am worried we`ll be less than impressed.

But we always have fun at the event........I do like a good scare and we have good company there 

I can`t believe how dark it`s getting at night all of a sudden.........dark at 8.30ish......almost winter!!!

DH birthday is on Sunday.....what does he want???? Nothing.......wants to wait till Orlando to get something. Told him we like giving him something to open on his birthday, so it`ll be little bits and bobs and a good bottle of wine.......easy.


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Lynne!


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Instead of me creating a new thread to ask a very strange question. I will ask it here. My wife and I are thinking about going to Margaritaville at Universal City Walk in October when we visit the Universal/IOA parks. My strange question is this. Has anyone had a "Cheeseburger in paradise" from the place. If so, Can you tell me if its yellow American cheese or white American cheese that they use on their burgers? Thanks in advance


----------



## macraven

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Instead of me creating a new thread to ask a very strange question. I will ask it here. My wife and I are thinking about going to Margaritaville at Universal City Walk in October when we visit the Universal/IOA parks. My strange question is this. Has anyone had a "Cheeseburger in paradise" from the place. If so, Can you tell me if its yellow American cheese or white American cheese that they use on their burgers? Thanks in advance



_i had it with american cheese.
i thought it was yellow but it has been a couple of years since i had it or ate there.

i tried the place with friends quite a few times.
it's not one of my favorites due to the poor service we encountered each time.

others will rave about the place and put it on their not to miss restaurant.

i found other places that have better food and service.

but if you are a buffet fan, you'll be there to try the place out.

you might get more replies if you post in the sticky that damo created.
menus, food, etc
can't think of the correct title but it is on top of the main forum for the darkside.

_


----------



## macraven

_*Metro West..........
*_




 


_hope you have the bestest day today!



celebrate your birthday from the time you get up until the time you hit the hay tonight.


wishing you a fun birthday_


----------



## Eaglefan9727

macraven said:


> _i had it with american cheese.
> i thought it was yellow but it has been a couple of years since i had it or ate there.
> 
> i tried the place with friends quite a few times.
> it's not one of my favorites due to the poor service we encountered each time.
> 
> others will rave about the place and put it on their not to miss restaurant.
> 
> i found other places that have better food and service.
> 
> but if you are a buffet fan, you'll be there to try the place out.
> 
> you might get more replies if you post in the sticky that damo created.
> menus, food, etc
> can't think of the correct title but it is on top of the main forum for the darkside.
> 
> _



OK Thanks and yes I am a parrot head.....lol


----------



## peaches00

Sooo...3 weeks official and can't take suitcases down cuz dh is going to la this weekend for a week and he doesn't want me to take mine down until he gets back...freak.  he usually has a pre vacation meltdown a couple weeks before we leave, so looking forward to that. Lol. We actually have a pool in my family as to what day it will be.


----------



## macraven

_i'm leaving in 5 hours for canada.
just finished packing my suitcase.
guess i should go to bed soon now that i'm done preparing for the trip.


i'm too laid back for my own good..........



i still haven't done that motherland fp + set up.
40 days and i'll be there.

guess i will be spending time in the long lines........





ok, set up the lottery on which day the melt down will happen.

i pick the 48 hours out from the departure for your trip.



Mr Mac has his melt downs too.
i just tune him out.  _


----------



## peaches00

macraven said:


> _i'm leaving in 5 hours for canada.
> just finished packing my suitcase.
> guess i should go to bed soon now that i'm done preparing for the trip.
> 
> 
> i'm too laid back for my own good..........
> 
> 
> 
> i still haven't done that motherland fp + set up.
> 40 days and i'll be there.
> 
> guess i will be spending time in the long lines........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, set up the lottery on which day the melt down will happen.
> 
> i pick the 48 hours out from the departure for your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Mac has his melt downs too.
> i just tune him out.  _




Now does mr mac go to disney with you?


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY METRO WEST 

Hope you have a great day.....although I`m sure you'll be working.........counting the days till we can all meet up 


Raven.....Hope you and mr mac have a wonderful trip..........I googled it and wow it looks stunning........something to add to our bucket list. Had never heard of it before.........



It`s went really hot again today.....so bbq tonight as DH is home 


3 weeks till Orlando


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Birthday Metro West!!


----------



## Metro West

Thanks for the birthday wishes and you're right Carole...I'm off to work shortly.


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday Metro have an awesome day!  

Mac enjoy your trip, sounds like fun.

Today I will officially be done getting my daughter settled into her apartment so I'm heading over to new Orleans for the next 4 days. Hope everyone has a great Thursday


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy happy birthday, Metro!
Today also happens to be my brother's birthday. Guess I should give him a call. 

Mac, hope you enjoy your trip! I've never been in that part of Ontario before, but it should be really pretty!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

Happy Birthday Metro!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Todd


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Happy birthday Metro have an awesome day!





Kogo Shuko said:


> Happy happy birthday, Metro!
> Today also happens to be my brother's birthday. Guess I should give him a call.
> 
> Mac, hope you enjoy your trip! I've never been in that part of Ontario before, but it should be really pretty!!





thebigkahuna said:


> Happy Birthday Metro!!!!





keishashadow said:


> Todd


 Thanks all!


----------



## Bluer101

Happy B Day Metro!!


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Happy B Day Metro!!


 Thank you!


----------



## TaylorsDad

Metro add me to the list of well wishers. Happy Birthday


----------



## macraven

In Canada, eh.

Horrible Internet service

Miss all my homies......


----------



## RAPstar

Have a great trip, mac!

Happy birthday, Metro!

Going to see the He-Man movie this weekend with a friend, and then Book of Mormon Sunday!


----------



## kittengal13

Hope you have a great trip Mac!


----------



## Metro West

Thanks again for the birthday wishes.

Mac...have a great trip!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I watched Cabin in the Woods last night. 
I might have to rewatch it to fully grasp it.


----------



## kittengal13

Kogo Shuko said:


> I watched Cabin in the Woods last night.
> I might have to rewatch it to fully grasp it.



Strange, strange, strange movie


----------



## Kogo Shuko

kittengal13 said:


> Strange, strange, strange movie



I'm used to Joss Whedon's style. There's always some underlying message in his stuff. But this is completely different than say.. Firefly or Doctor Horrible's Sing Along Blog. 

It starts off as a stereotypical horror film: five teenagers go to a cabin in the woods. Seriously stereotypical at the beginning. But then it takes a left turn toward "WAH!!"!


----------



## damo

Happy Birthday Metro!!!

Lol Mac...where the heck are you that you've got bad internet in Canada?  It shouldn't be any different than what you are used to.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Happy Birthday Metro!!!
> 
> Lol Mac...where the heck are you that you've got bad internet in Canada?  It shouldn't be any different than what you are used to.



It's the hotel system I am going thru (Quality inn & Suites)
They have 4 connection links for guests.
Taking 6 minutes to connect and having hesitations for each page to load up.

Took the agawa train tour in Sault Ste Marie, got off minutes ago.

Hotel is directly across the street from it.

I am a tourist this week, eh........



Have loonies and toon/toonies.



International bridge is really scary!!!
Stopped at the highest point yesterday, customs really backed up......
I answered all 5 questions correctly and they let this homie in.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> Happy Birthday Metro!!!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> It's the hotel system I am going thru (Quality inn & Suites)
> They have 4 connection links for guests.
> Taking 6 minutes to connect and having hesitations for each page to load up.
> 
> Took the agawa train tour in Sault Ste Marie, got off minutes ago.
> 
> Hotel is directly across the street from it.
> 
> I am a tourist this week, eh........
> 
> 
> 
> Have loonies and toon/toonies.
> 
> 
> 
> International bridge is really scary!!!
> Stopped at the highest point yesterday, customs really backed up......
> I answered all 5 questions correctly and they let this homie in.



The Agawa tour is lovely in the fall when the leaves are changing.  Are they starting to change yet?  I bet you don't have any Canadian pennies!!!!

When we came through the Peace Bridge in Buffalo last week to head down to S.C., customs was backed up for 45 minutes at 8 am!!!!  

Funny that you are in Canada and we're in the US!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> The Agawa tour is lovely in the fall when the leaves are changing.  Are they starting to change yet?  I bet you don't have any Canadian pennies!!!!
> 
> When we came through the Peace Bridge in Buffalo last week to head down to S.C., customs was backed up for 45 minutes at 8 am!!!!
> 
> Funny that you are in Canada and we're in the US!



Oh, we did see some red, yellow, orange leaves today.
Lovely!

Was told it has been dry here.

No Canadians.
Someone mentioned they want to get rid of pennies here.

You are there and I am here now.....
We will switch places later.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....glad you`re having a lovely time 


Struggled to get on internet yesterday, so, called our provider who said Oh were you not informed....you may not have internet for a week ....we`re upgrading your area!!!!! 

We already have super high speed broadband!!!! So, wasn`t happy......but they are giving us a free month, and to be honest I have managed to get on ok since last night so hopefully no more interruptions.

Then we had a huge water leak in the street.....diggers digging up the end of the road....had no water for a couple of hours, but all sorted now.

Also from around 6 last night we had a massive thunderstorm that was still going at 3.30am this morning........not quite Florida storm spectacular but it was fun to watch. Felt sorry for the water guys who had to work through the torrential rainstorm!!

Hoping for a quiet day today


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> No Canadians.
> Someone mentioned they want to get rid of pennies here.



They've already removed them completely from circulation. You can still spend them, but you won't get any back in your change. Instead, they round up or down, depending on what fifth you are at. 

It's frustrating for me, because I love collecting pressed pennies. I was using Canadian pennies in the Disney and Universal machines because they would take them. Now I have to collect American pennies, because I don't want to waste what Canadian pennies I have left. 

The trees are changing colour, but that's not usually normal for this time of year. I'm worried we'll have a bad winter. *shudder*

Hope you are enjoying the prettier parts of Ontario!!


----------



## RAPstar

Woo, Saturday! In a week, I'll be officially less than a month away from my trip!


----------



## macraven

Hey, I mean, eh......


Coming home sometime Sunday.

I sent my cats a postcard, if you can believe that..........


Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## keishashadow

I'm back, yet another Disney show with canned music/lip syncing, must be a trend but I don't have to like it.  Was considering buying tix to upcoming lion king broadway touring show but starting to wonder...

mac - five questions to get into Canada?  I wasn't asked anything going into Mexico, they just spoke to the man of the house...hmmmph.  Haven't been to Ca in few years but still find the random loonie at my house.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> In Canada, eh.
> 
> Horrible Internet service
> 
> Miss all my homies......





damo said:


> Lol Mac...where the heck are you that you've got bad internet in Canada?  It shouldn't be any different than what you are used to.



I agree - we have awesome internet up here 



macraven said:


> It's the hotel system I am going thru (Quality inn & Suites)
> They have 4 connection links for guests.
> Taking 6 minutes to connect and having hesitations for each page to load up.


Yeah, I find hotel internet does suck - even in the US 



macraven said:


> Took the agawa train tour in Sault Ste Marie, got off minutes ago.
> 
> Hotel is directly across the street from it.
> 
> I am a tourist this week, eh........
> 
> Have loonies and toon/toonies.
> 
> International bridge is really scary!!!
> Stopped at the highest point yesterday, customs really backed up......
> I answered all 5 questions correctly and they let this homie in.


Welcome to Canada ... eh ... 



macraven said:


> Oh, we did see some red, yellow, orange leaves today.
> Lovely!


Noticed the leaves starting to lose their color here too ... fall is on it's way



macraven said:


> Someone mentioned they want to get rid of pennies here.


Yep ... they're not making them any longer although they're still in circulation but when giving change back at stores, they either round up or round down now ...


----------



## macraven

BonLee, the Internet connections and set up is just as icky at the USA hotels.
HaveToGo Thru their home site to get a connection.

I had issues at the mother land wifi last year.
I gave up on it there and ended up using the wifi at the dark side.

Mr Mac will not give me his loonies toonies!     He is going back to Canada in 2.5 weeks and will use them then.

My yahoo mail says, yahoo canada.

No rain where we are up here, which was great.


----------



## peaches00

Suitcases...down


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> I watched Cabin in the Woods last night.
> I might have to rewatch it to fully grasp it.



I watched it again last night KS as I thought I may have dreamt how utter garbage it was......I didn`t dream it......truly dire movie. Not for me. Hope you enjoy it better 



keishashadow said:


> I'm back, yet another Disney show with canned music/lip syncing, must be a trend but I don't have to like it.  Was considering buying tix to upcoming lion king broadway touring show but starting to wonder...



Friends of ours saw LK in NY last year and thought it was the best show they ever saw......I know what you mean though I hate canned music stuff.




peaches00 said:


> Suitcases...down



  That`s always a fun time!! Mine come down day before we leave  



macraven said:


> Coming home sometime Sunday.



 Be nice to have back home, hope you`re trip was a lot of fun.


Even though he`s not a member on here......I`d like to wish my wonderful, adorable husband a very Happy Birthday today. He really is the most fantastic husband and Father ever and we love him so much 

No celebrations today as he is away working but we will make up for it in Orlando 

Well, even though I don`t pack till last minute  I`m going to have a check today on what we all have and don`t have........hopefully we don`t need much more, but there`s always something. DS says he thinks we said last year when we came home we needed another suitcase, so will check on that too.

Have a bbq chicken in slow cooker for tonight and the smell is making me hungry......and I`ve not long had breakfast!!!

Have a great Sunday


----------



## macraven

_i'm home now.........






first things first.....





:bday
*to Tom*


_


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Even though he`s not a member on here......I`d like to wish my wonderful, adorable husband a very Happy Birthday today. He really is the most fantastic husband and Father ever and we love him so much


 WOO HOO...I thought his birthday was coming up soon. I was bothered that I missed it last year.

Tell him HAPPY BIRTHDAY for me!


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday to your hubby


----------



## RAPstar

OMG, Book of Mormon is probably one of the best, and funniest, musicals I have ever seen!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Birthday to mr schumigirl

Yep the broadway shows are great, all that talent/budget, just not sure how the road shows compare.

jik anybody is waiting for next SWA release, it's game on thru 4/6!  booked my air to FLL for April cruise, glad they aren't releasing the return flight until after I get home in October.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Happy Birthday to mr schumigirl
> 
> Yep the broadway shows are great, all that talent/budget, just not sure how the road shows compare.
> 
> jik anybody is waiting for next SWA release, it's game on thru 4/6!  booked my air to FLL for April cruise, glad they aren't releasing the return flight until after I get home in October.



I've seen the tour of The Lion King twice, and it is truly spectacular.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all DH birthday wishes...........have passed them on to him 

Todd........ 

mac......glad you`re back home safe and sound and had a good trip 



Had very quiet day today. Weather is gorgeous, so just bimbled about the garden not doing very much. 

DS and I are watching a football game tonight. 

Kinda bored really till DH gets back. At the moment I have no more planning to do for our trip......everything is sorted and it`s not coming quick enough.......


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I've seen the tour of The Lion King twice, and it is truly spectacular.


 
good to hear


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Had very quiet day today. Weather is gorgeous, so just bimbled about the garden not doing very much.
> 
> DS and I are watching a football game tonight.
> 
> Kinda bored really till DH gets back. At the moment I have no more planning to do for our trip......everything is sorted and it`s not coming quick enough.......



_a quiet day is better than a lousy day anytime.

better to be bored than do have to scrub floors and toilets.........._


----------



## goofyfigment

Home from Louisiana now to start packing for this weekends trip. 

Then I really need to get on the planning for hhn since I've done nothing yet lol


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Home from Louisiana now to start packing for this weekends trip.
> 
> Then I really need to get on the planning for hhn since I've done nothing yet lol



_glad you are back and checked in here!
will you be around on the 29th or in orlando?


i bought my hhn tickets.
i looked at my confirmation email for that purchase and the confimation number is blank on my email.

i need to call and get that number.
i'll need it for pick up at the kiosk._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Good morning all!

I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to buy a photo pass for Disney (150 dollars for the plus package) or a new Macro Zoom lens for my Canon (190 dollars). 

Oh the choices.


----------



## kittengal13

What is the photo package.. is it unlimited photos? I could be tempted.....


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> glad you are back and checked in here!
> will you be around on the 29th or in orlando?



I'll be here I leave for Orlando on the 31st just going for a short weekend trip. I'm sad I'm gonna miss you all at hhn since I'm not getting back down until Oct 24th. Funny since I'm usually always there the beginning of October this year was the first for me going later in the month.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

kittengal13 said:


> What is the photo package.. is it unlimited photos? I could be tempted.....



I was looking at the Photo Pass Plus package. It includes as many photos as you want, including photos from the rides. That was the reason I was tempted to get it, because I'd really like to purchase some of the ride photos, but they're ridiculously expensive on their own. 

In the end, I decided to get the zoom lens instead. I found a Sigma for only 144 dollars. I figured I'll get more use out of the lens than I ever will the photo pass, as I'll be able to use the lens elsewhere (I dabble in equine/horse related photography). If one of the ride photos is REALLY nice, I'll buy it there. 

However, overall, I think the photo pass plus package is pretty tempting. I'm just not feeling rich enough to do both!

Does anyone know if I can get a free photo pass card while I'm there just to load one or two photos onto an account for future purchase?


----------



## keishashadow

Kogo Shuko said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to buy a photo pass for Disney (150 dollars for the plus package) or a new Macro Zoom lens for my Canon (190 dollars).
> 
> Oh the choices.


 
i'd have gone for the lens too

Hand the photopass photographer ur camera, they are happy to take a shot for you along with their own.  They will hand u a photopass card, which will be loaded with all the pictures they take.  You then log into the site to 'claim' ur pictures via the number on the card.  I believe u still have 30 days to view them before they disappear.


----------



## kittengal13

$150 for unlimited photographer and ride photos?! Is that including the prints?! I could definitely be tempted!!!!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm pretty sure they don't print them out themselves, but anywhere that does print them automatically (character dinners), you get them for free. 

I personally think it would be a better deal if I spent more than just 3 days at the parks. If I was there for say seven days or more, then a static fee of 150 dollars is pretty decent. Then I can print whatever I want at Costco for mere pennies! 

As for not using Photo Pass Plus, and just using a free card...
Do you know if I can pass the photo pass card to someone at the rides and have the ride photos loaded on to them, or do I have to pay for those upfront??


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _a quiet day is better than a lousy day anytime.
> 
> better to be bored than do have to scrub floors and toilets.........._



 

Love a lazy day now and again.

Had another one today actually.........too hot to do anything.

Getting hopefully last of our holiday clothes tomorrow......DH needs swim trunks......DS needs cargo shorts and I need...........well just a few things more 

Had spicy lasagne, salad and garlic bread for dinner tonight........it was lush but we`re so full up now........don`t want to move


----------



## keishashadow

kogo this should help, specifically as to how u load ur ride pics.

http://www.disneyphotopass.com/aboutdpp_faq.aspx


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Kogo Shuko said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I'm sitting here trying to decide if I want to buy a photo pass for Disney (150 dollars for the plus package) or a new Macro Zoom lens for my Canon (190 dollars).
> 
> Oh the choices.


My vote ... the lens for sure!!!


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I'll be here I leave for Orlando on the 31st just going for a short weekend trip. I'm sad I'm gonna miss you all at hhn since I'm not getting back down until Oct 24th. Funny since I'm usually always there the beginning of October this year was the first for me going later in the month.



_i have gone the beginning of october a few times then switched it around to be there in the 2nd/3rd week.
always include the columbus day weekend.

line up your Oct 2014 for that time period!_



schumigirl said:


> Love a lazy day now and again.
> 
> Had another one today actually.........too hot to do anything.
> 
> Getting hopefully last of our holiday clothes tomorrow......DH needs swim trunks......DS needs cargo shorts and I need...........well just a few things more
> 
> Had spicy lasagne, salad and garlic bread for dinner tonight........it was lush but we`re so full up now........don`t want to move



_schumi, i bet you are excited!
you are another day closer to your darkside trip.

the dinner you had is one of my favorites.
i know the feeling of being so stuffed after one of those meals._


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> My vote ... the lens for sure!!!



_i knew your vote would be that!

you take beautiful pictures._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> i have gone the beginning of october a few times then switched it around to be there in the 2nd/3rd week.
> always include the columbus day weekend.
> 
> line up your Oct 2014 for that time period!



Most certainly going to make sure I'm there for Columbus day weekend so I can't meet up with all the, as you would say, homies!


----------



## macraven

*goofyfigment*.......

_this is your day!
august 29th





be sure to blow out the candle before eating.......







hope your day is fantastic.._


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Birthday Goofy Figment!


----------



## goofyfigment

kittengal13 said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Goofy Figment!



Thank you


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> goofyfigment.......
> 
> this is your day!
> august 29th
> 
> 
> be sure to blow out the candle before eating.......
> 
> 
> 
> hope your day is fantastic..



Woohoo cake!!!

Thanks


----------



## Bluer101

Happy b day to Goofy and anyone I have missed the past few days!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy happy birthday, Goofy Figment!!

Hope the weather is perfect and you get everything you wish for.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday goofyfigment........hope you have a lovely birthday 


2 weeks today we will be flying


----------



## Kogo Shuko

schumigirl said:


> 2 weeks today we will be flying



Woohoo!! So close!!


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Woohoo!! So close!!



I know.........so exciting.........not long for you either Kogo..........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Happy Birthday goofyfigment........hope you have a lovely birthday
> 
> 
> 2 weeks today we will be flying



_are we packed yet??

i know kogo is.............._


----------



## Metro West

_*Happy Birthday GF!*_   


This week has been so nice weather wise. The humidity has dropped dramatically and I'm hoping it will stay that way for a while longer. 

It's giving us our first taste of fall...especially in the evenings.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> This week has been so nice weather wise. The humidity has dropped dramatically and I'm hoping it will stay that way for a while longer.
> 
> It's giving us our first taste of fall...especially in the evenings.



......NO......no....no.......I don`t like the sound of that........I equate Fall (autumn for us) with cooler temps.........we need it HOT Todd 



macraven said:


> _are we packed yet??
> 
> _



lol........our suitcases come out of the attic day before we leave.....would be the day we leave but DH will be in bed so have to pack day before. 

I would need to keep checking and repacking so no point in doing it early


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks for all the birthday wishes one more work day then 3 days of universal fun!  Hope everyone in the states enjoys the long weekend


----------



## Lynne G

I'm baaaack!  

Had a great west coast trip.  DD spent most of her bday on an airplane, we retuned at midnight last night.  I hate delayed flights.

Thank you to all for my bday wishes.  Spent the day in Sea World San Diego, then drove to Hollywood that evening.  Yes, I drove in some intense LA traffic.  I enjoyed the parks and our stay at the Sheraton.  As a bday present, the check in lady gave me a tax and tip included pass for the kids and I to a breakfast buffet during our stay.  Very nice.  


Happy Birthday Goofy Figment!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> ......NO......no....no.......I don`t like the sound of that........I equate Fall (autumn for us) with cooler temps.........we need it HOT Todd


 Well...as usual here in Florida, it's gotten hot again but still not too humid. I think you'll be in luck.


----------



## kittengal13

So happy.. I am officially under the year mark for my 2 week holiday to UO and WDW, woooooo! Only another 364 days to wait


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes one more work day then 3 days of universal fun! Hope everyone in the states enjoys the long weekend


 
one more!








Lynne G said:


> I'm baaaack!
> 
> Had a great west coast trip. DD spent most of her bday on an airplane, we retuned at midnight last night. I hate delayed flights.
> 
> Thank you to all for my bday wishes. Spent the day in Sea World San Diego, then drove to Hollywood that evening. Yes, I drove in some intense LA traffic. I enjoyed the parks and our stay at the Sheraton. As a bday present, the check in lady gave me a tax and tip included pass for the kids and I to a breakfast buffet during our stay. Very nice.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Goofy Figment!


 
you are a very brave woman

I've been busy the last two days crafting a bean bag toss game for GD's 3 y.o. BD party tomorrow. DS snagged a giant standee from McD's with open hole we will use as the target. *Bello!  *Do these guys look familiar?


----------



## damo

^^^^ Those are ADORABLE!!!!!



And a happy birthday to GF from me too!


----------



## macraven

_that picture is worth another showing !!

absolutely adorable.

do you rent out in making cute thingies?



*happy birthday* to the little one!
i can remember when you announced to us when she was born.

_



keishashadow said:


> one more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a very brave woman
> 
> I've been busy the last two days crafting a bean bag toss game for GD's 3 y.o. BD party tomorrow. DS snagged a giant standee from McD's with open hole we will use as the target. *Bello!  *Do these guys look familiar?


----------



## peaches00

Dh is really freaking me out...he is uber excited to go on trip.  He  actually did a little jig when we were talking about it.  He just got back from la as his brother filmed date for millionaire matchmaker...it was a disaster and bil actually ended up yelling at his date.  They said it was the first time that ever happened.  Will tell you when its on so you watch.


----------



## RAPstar

watching An American Werewolf in London tonight for HHN prep. It will be my third time watching it overall. Didn't get to meet him, but did get to go to a Q&A session with John Landis a few years ago, which was really cool!


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> Dh is really freaking me out...he is uber excited to go on trip.  He  actually did a little jig when we were talking about it.  He just got back from la as his brother filmed date for millionaire matchmaker...it was a disaster and bil actually ended up yelling at his date.  They said it was the first time that ever happened.  Will tell you when its on so you watch.



_let us know the date and network it will be shown on.

good to hear dh is excited about the trip.
i've got 29 days left before mine.
no excitement yet......_


----------



## keishashadow

thanks.  So h-o-t and sticky humid here, feels like Florida, without the fun.  Bands of rain coming thru just making it worse, glad DIL has indoor local for party this afternoon.

no plans for tomorrow to speak of, the mr is working evening shift, anybody else have plans?

I've never heard of that show, will have to check it out.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I've just spent the last three days running around. Yesterday was the horse lovers' weekend at Upper Canada Village, so I went down and took a whole bunch of pictures!

Today is a day for cleaning, and perhaps a visit to my aunt. I think I'll bake some cookies.


----------



## goofyfigment

So this morning universal must have been having major issues. Transformers, rip it and mummy were all down, sad way to end my visit.  50 days and I'll be back.

Mac we were in tower 3 at RPR and loved it! 

Off to the airport to go home now! 50 days to I return.


----------



## macraven

_goofyfigment, that's my favorite tower too !


have a safe trip back.



i've been racking my brain on what to fix for dinner tonight.
i have no idea but need to think of something soon._


----------



## peaches00

I am very excited...just called to reserve villa pool cabana and he said its only $75..???? I asked if he was sure and he said yes.  He also said it doesn't matter if its a weekday or weekend and he said there is no club discount.  Who cares???lol.  $75 is an awesome price.  Does anyone have any good cocktails to recommended???


----------



## Lynne G

Since it is a holiday for us, it is dogs and burgers for dinner.  On the grill. 

Last night was noodles and red sauce.  

Very muggy right now.  Thunder and some lightning, but now sunny.  It does feel like a FLA summer day.

Tomorrow kids go back to school.  I don't think they are out of their summer mode yet.   Kinda do not blame them, they go back for two days, then off the rest of the week.  Next Monday is when it will really hit them.


Hump day indeed Keisha!

Enjoy the Labor Day holiday to those celebrating.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Well...as usual here in Florida, it's gotten hot again but still not too humid. I think you'll be in luck.



   can`t wait!!!



goofyfigment said:


> Mac we were in tower 3 at RPR and loved it!
> 
> Off to the airport to go home now! 50 days to I return.



We love Tower 3 too...........won`t be long till you`re back 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> i've been racking my brain on what to fix for dinner tonight.
> i have no idea but need to think of something soon._



What did you end up having??? I`m curious  We had lasagne again last night.....running the freezer down, so we eat what`s in it till we leave.


8 more sleeps till overnight at airport  

Watching Shrek tonight. Much later though as weather is really hot again and we`re sat outside, but the nights have already started to change and getting dark much earlier now. Soon be winter jammies time!!!

I don`t plan anything...well.....will plan to meet up with people, but we never usually plan where to eat or where to go until we need to.........but because it`s my birthday when we`re in Orlando DH says I have to decide where I want to go for my birthday dinner  I don`t know what I want tomorrow never mind 10 days from now.

I haven`t been the biggest fan of Tchoup Chop but may like to give it another try, so that`s an option....but so many choices!!!! I love Ruth`s Chris Steakhouse but those 2 are not as fussed so won`t be there!!

Hope everyone`s doing good


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I've been busy the last two days crafting a bean bag toss game for GD's 3 y.o. BD party tomorrow. DS snagged a giant standee from McD's with open hole we will use as the target. *Bello!  *Do these guys look familiar?



Nearly missed these!!!!!!!

So cute Janet........hope the party went well for the birthday gal........she`s 3??????

Where has that time gone!!!!


----------



## macraven

_schumi, how many more sleeps until you get on the plane?_


----------



## macraven

_planned another trip and just booked air for it.


i shouldn't sit up and be on the internet late at night/early morning.



_


----------



## goNDmay9

Woohoo. Blessed with another baby girl on 07/29!!! Still in a sleep deprived fog but loving every minute. Running after a 22 month old with a newborn deserves a vacay!! 

Trying to fit a trip in before I have to go back to work. It's hard to justify the finances tho with a decreased paycheck. Le sigh. 

It's a catch 22. I finally have the time, but low on cash. Ha ha. #Murphy'sLaw


----------



## RAPstar

Well, the month of the trip is here. Just 23 more days.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _planned another trip and just booked air for it.
> 
> 
> i shouldn't sit up and be on the internet late at night/early morning.
> 
> 
> 
> _



So where??? Inquiring minds want to know!

Hope you are doing well Mac.  

I keep checking airfare to see if I can get lower rates.  Nope, not yet.

Wahoo to all you fall travelers.   That may be me some day.  Have to get 2 through college first.


Congrats to the new baby girl born in July!  A toddler and baby is a great excuse to travel.  What a fun holiday season you will have this year.

Off to get my much delayed cup of


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

I can't believe it's only 3 weeks till our trip

I still haven't booked our airport transfers... or bought ROF passes...I guess I'd better get a move on.

I want to wish a belated  to Metro, Tom(Mr Schumigirl), goofyfigment and all the other August babies I may have missed.  Work has been kicking my butt this month as several people have left their positions and guess who gets to pick up the slack.


I need this vacation really bad...can't wait to meet up with my homies and have some fun

Yes, Mac inquiring minds want to know...where are you going?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _planned another trip and just booked air for it._
> 
> 
> _i shouldn't sit up and be on the internet late at night/early morning._
> 
> 
> 
> __


 
hehe you go girl


goNDmay9 said:


> Woohoo. Blessed with another baby girl on 07/29!!! Still in a sleep deprived fog but loving every minute. *Running after a 22 month old with a newborn deserves a vacay!! *
> 
> Trying to fit a trip in before I have to go back to work. It's hard to justify the finances tho with a decreased paycheck. Le sigh.
> 
> It's a catch 22. I finally have the time, but low on cash. Ha ha. #Murphy'sLaw


 
or a nanny jk congratulations!!!!!!!  hat's off to you.  

I spread my spawn out...

they still managed to find their way home...
 
ta-dump, it's hump day

party was a success, full of sugar-amped kids & ex-in laws; no wonder I got sick as a dog next day.  Just starting to keep food down, better sick now that in a month.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Woohoo. Blessed with another baby girl on 07/29!!! Still in a sleep deprived fog but loving every minute. Running after a 22 month old with a newborn deserves a vacay!!
> 
> Trying to fit a trip in before I have to go back to work. It's hard to justify the finances tho with a decreased paycheck. Le sigh.
> 
> It's a catch 22. I finally have the time, but low on cash. Ha ha. #Murphy'sLaw



_*congrats mom!
*
a brand new homie for us to name.

let's call her junior.
no??

plan another trip.
no matter which park you hit, the girls will be free.
under age 3 clause....

sleep is highly over rated.
i didn't sleep when my boys were littles.
i didn't sleep when they were teens.

now i have a horrible habit of not sleeping during the night.

i blame the sons........._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> So where??? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Hope you are doing well Mac.
> 
> I keep checking airfare to see if I can get lower rates.  Nope, not yet.
> 
> Wahoo to all you fall travelers.   That may be me some day.  Have to get 2 through college first.
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new baby girl born in July!  A toddler and baby is a great excuse to travel.  What a fun holiday season you will have this year.
> 
> Off to get my much delayed cup of



_in the dead of winter to the motherland and the darkside.
one of my sons, the one that i like the best as of today, asked me if he could go with me to orlando.
he couldn't get off work for 9/30 flight and was so sad.....

then he asked if would i go with him on a different date.
i told him of course.
it's not everyday your kid wants to spend time with you and do a vacation together!

last week he said either january 3rd or the friday after mlk day he could go and be off work.
shoot.

i have always sworn i would never get on a plane in dec, jan or feb again as long as i lived.
weather is iffy where i am and i want HOT weather in orlando when i go...


i booked rooms at both places 5 or so days ago.
finally booked the flight at 1:30 am this morning.

i always prefer to use UA or AA but their prices were crazy high.
our return date is the killer.
$657 one way on UA........(only first class seats available for our date)
departure date was $330...
nixed that immediately.

i always book my air for my long fall trip 7-8 months out.
prices can drop 3 weeks out from my trips but not a guarentee that i get the flight i need.
i prefer early morning, first flight out and last flight evening period in returning home.

i'm doing a trip to the east coast end of april and will start searching around Tday time for that flight.

when is your next trip that you need air for?
darkside???

i always keep checking fares on different airlines up to the week before my trips.
i either cringe or smile based on what i find.
the past 3 years i noticed that if the flight isn't at a great time, rates really drop low 2-3 weeks out.

hope you find a flight and rate that is good.
_




tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> 
> I can't believe it's only 3 weeks till our trip
> 
> I still haven't booked our airport transfers... or bought ROF passes...I guess I'd better get a move on.
> 
> I want to wish a belated  to Metro, Tom(Mr Schumigirl), goofyfigment and all the other August babies I may have missed.  Work has been kicking my butt this month as several people have left their positions and guess who gets to pick up the slack.
> 
> 
> I need this vacation really bad...can't wait to meet up with my homies and have some fun
> 
> Yes, Mac inquiring minds want to know...where are you going?



_i'm going home two months and 2 weeks after i have returned from the october trip.

i am excited for the trip coming up later this month.
you do have me penciled in your meet up book, right.....?

the rof passes won't sell out.
i know you would prefer to have that all set up before you get to the darkside.
you probably won't have any issues in getting your transfers set up days out from your trip.
it seems like there are always available.

you will so love being on vacation!
a great change of pace from being at work and busy all the time.

you'll be busy at the darkside but a fun type of busy...

_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hehe you go girl
> 
> 
> or a nanny jk congratulations!!!!!!!  hat's off to you.
> 
> I spread my spawn out...
> 
> they still managed to find their way home...
> 
> ta-dump, it's hump day
> 
> party was a success, full of sugar-amped kids & ex-in laws; no wonder I got sick as a dog next day.  Just starting to keep food down, better sick now that in a month.



_you are a much better person than i am.
it's been so long since i have seen my ex inlaws, i wouldn't know what they looked like now.


oh, i forgot it was hump day.
bring your camel next week here so i'll remember wednesday..........

tell us who won the bean bag toss game at the party!
i'm hopping it was you.
well, first i hoped it was your dgd and then you in second place.
littles love to win games...

not good you are sick.
hope you feel better real soon.
stay away from people until your trip begins...
you don't want to catch any bad cooties from peeps.



btw, homies......
if you need info on AT or SW and need it at that moment, janet/keisha is not up reading her emails after midnight.  she's the shell answer man for sw/at

so i had to call the sw agent for the answer to my question........_


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Mac!  Still up, but fading fast.

Already booked and paid for airfare that will take us to and from our holiday family adventure.  I have never vacationed over the holidays, so it will be a shock to me to be in FLA when it is not hot, hot, hot.  It's the only time Mr. G was willing to travel with us.  I am readying myself for the crowds and traffic.  Since I renewed my AP, the Darkside may be on the agenda.  However,  I am getting my money's worth out of our Super Grover passes before they expire at the end of the year.

Hoping I remember some of the good, but not tourist, places to eat.  Metro said some, I just have to remember.  The Mr. is not fond of crowds and it is a good thing DCL is allowing jeans in the MDRs.

And Mac, my teen actually said this on our last day at DLR.  "Mom, I think we may be done with Disney."  He still wants to cruise with DCL though, with a visit to USO.  Gotta love both my kids are thrill seekers and do not get motion sickness.  

Hope you are having a good night.  You are such a good momma homie!  I hope my kids want to travel with them when they are  grown up homies.


----------



## macraven

_thanx homie lynne.

i am excited to do this trip with son.
he is so easy going.

i'm such a good mom, i'm making adrs for the motherland and included espn club for him as a surprise.
i don't like the looks of the food there but can always get a burger or dessert.

for the darkside, i booked the king suite.
i'm going to have him take the bedroom and i'll take the pull out couch in the other room.
in the late evening, he can have his sports channels on the entire night.
i won't hear a thing with the door closed.

i don't watch the sports commentary networks.............


do a search on this thread to find the off site restaurants that metro listed.
that's the easiest way to find them.

which holiday will you be doing florida?
will you be staying long or visiting relatives?

i have relatives in flagler beach and tampa.
they are always begging me to let them know when i will be in orlando so they can come up and spend time with me in the parks.

i did that twice so far in the past.
now i call them on my last day in town..............i'm bad......

that is great that Mr G will be on the trip with the rest of youse.
Mr Mac won't step foot in florida.
well, he would if we went to the everglades.

i'm sure you are catching zzzzzzz's now.
i'm more than likely talking to myself here........_


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac.
Yep, I am not a late bird, so this is a delayed response.   
It's the Christmas holiday.  We'll be based in Orlando for almost 10 days.  I don't mind the drive to Tampa to get to BGT and maybe that waterpark there.  No relatives to visit, just fun.  I have never seen the parks decorated for anything, as we generally go at the end of August.  So, I am curious to see the parks when all the decoration is about.  Depending on the crowd and traffic levels, this may be a one and only time holiday trip.  

I too have eaten at ESPN.  Teen has been fond of watching sports for quite awhile, and bar food tends to be decent, and decently priced.  I can usually find something to eat at ESPN.  When all else fails, appetizers make good meals.  

Happy Thursday all!  It's a watching for the week-end day.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm getting very excited over here! I only have two weeks left of waiting!

For the first half of vacation, I'll be in Sanibel, but then we're staying at Vistana for the majority of the second half of the vacation. 

Hope to run into a few people if I can! 

Was hoping to be able to go to the beach up here this weekend, but they're calling for rain.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.......that trip with your son sounds like a lot of fun  We love the fact our boy still wants to travel to the States with us and we cherish that a lot. I`ll bet you`ll both have an amazing time together 

I discovered 2 weeks ago I have a relative in Tampa  I had no idea she lived there and has done for about 20 years. Guess we are not too close 

7 more sleeps till we fly  



Janet......hope you feel better soon but glad the little ones party went well 

Vicki........we`ll be meeting up soon   

Kogo.........hope we`re someone you`ll run into over there 

goNDmay9.........congrats on the new bubba.........glad it all went well  and definitely get a trip planned 


Trying to decide what to do on the first Saturday of our trip. We are not starting the parks till Sunday, so we can either drive to St Pete`s in the afternoon and watch the sunset have dinner and drive home. We have done this before and always enjoy it but someone said traffic down that way at the weekend is not fun. We normally have a drive to St Pete`s/Clearwater midweek so not sure if this info is correct. 

Or we could look to hire a cabana at RPR for the day and just have a day poolside. Not sure about this as we never usually spend a whole day by the pool.......worried we may get a bit bored.

Nice decision to have though 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## macraven

_schumi, eat, drink, relax on arrival day............!!!

break out the suntan lotion._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi, eat, drink, relax on arrival day............!!!
> 
> break out the suntan lotion._



Sounds good  

We arrive next Thursday (yay).....get to hotel around 5/6pm try to stay awake till around 9/10pm. 
We`ll have been awake for about 22 hours by that time. Jake`s or Bula Bar for dinner, then hopefully a fantastic sleep and not wake too early next morning   Trying to adjust to time difference is easier this side of the trip than going home.....that is hard sometimes.



Just been out for dinner as it`s our 21st wedding anniversary today 

Had a lovely Chinese meal so I`m very full now.....no room for dessert but food was so good.

Hairdresser tomorrow.....trip getting so close


----------



## goofyfigment

I had the mini grilled cheese and tomato soup at Jakes and it was soooo good!


----------



## keishashadow

carole - Happy Anniversary!

mac - lol my GD babysitting gig is now starting a half hour earlier many nights I'm snoring by 11 pm, other nights can't sleep a wink.  sorry I dropped 'da SWA ball.  I can't remember the last time I booked another airline.  Would u believe I didn't get a chance to play with the minions?  tots are brutal.

So many are starting to head on down to the darkside.  I'm still marveling @ the cabana @ PBH for $75 peaches found!

got my 1st pin code and it came from Universal of all things.  Saved me nearly $100 for my 3 nights stay vs my AP rate.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Schumi - Will you be online during your trip so we can coordinate meeting up? It looks like we'll be at HHN on the same night. We can meet up at some point. I've got an EP, but I've no issue hanging out for a bit.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Sounds good
> 
> We arrive next Thursday (yay).....get to hotel around 5/6pm try to stay awake till around 9/10pm.
> We`ll have been awake for about 22 hours by that time. Jake`s or Bula Bar for dinner, then hopefully a fantastic sleep and not wake too early next morning   Trying to adjust to time difference is easier this side of the trip than going home.....that is hard sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just been out for dinner as it`s our 21st wedding anniversary today
> *
> Had a lovely Chinese meal so I`m very full now.....no room for dessert but food was so good.
> 
> Hairdresser tomorrow.....trip getting so close



_i swear, this post came out of the twilight zone.
can not believe i missed it...

anyhoo, happy belated anniversary!!
21 years is fantastic, especially since you still are very much in 
tell tom i send my best happy thoughts to him also!

you can never go wrong with chinese food.
yum


your trip is just around the corner..
_




keishashadow said:


> carole - Happy Anniversary!
> 
> mac - lol my GD babysitting gig is now starting a half hour earlier many nights I'm snoring by 11 pm, other nights can't sleep a wink.  sorry I dropped 'da SWA ball.  I can't remember the last time I booked another airline.  Would u believe I didn't get a chance to play with the minions?  tots are brutal.
> 
> So many are starting to head on down to the darkside.  I'm still marveling @ the cabana @ PBH for $75 peaches found!
> 
> got my 1st pin code and it came from Universal of all things.  Saved me nearly $100 for my 3 nights stay vs my AP rate.



_and i missed this post also!
i've been in the basement too long..............

congrats on the pin!
don't you love it when you get money off on the room.
makes you feel like spending more money on other things then.


your dgd will go throught the stage of not being wide awake in the morning when she starts school.
i think it is written in some book that they get up real early before the sun rises from ages 2-4, and then slack off and become sleepyheads the day school begins for them.

well, it did in my household._


----------



## keishashadow

I did afternoon preschool/kindergarten  for my kids, DIL took my advice

GD is raring to go before 5:30 am it's me who is dragging her heels until i'm caffeine fortified


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Schumi - Will you be online during your trip so we can coordinate meeting up? It looks like we'll be at HHN on the same night. We can meet up at some point. I've got an EP, but I've no issue hanging out for a bit.



Yep......I`ll borrow DS laptop and have a peek on here whilst we`re there........Would love to meet up. Not sure what we`re doing about EP this year, as we`re doing 4 nights we may not bother, but yeah it`d be great to meet up even for a bit 
Think that`s the same night Vicki is going (Tink1957) we`re meeting up too 



macraven said:


> _i swear, this post came out of the twilight zone.
> can not believe i missed it...
> 
> anyhoo, happy belated anniversary!!
> 21 years is fantastic, especially since you still are very much in
> tell tom i send my best happy thoughts to him also!
> 
> you can never go wrong with chinese food.
> yum
> 
> 
> your trip is just around the corner..
> 
> 
> [_



LOL......Twilight Zone.......that made me giggle.......Thank you  Will pass on good wishes.......he deserves a medal putting up with me all these years..........there`s a reason he`s practically bald 

Yep......just around the corner..........so excited........I`m even considering getting Tom to  bring the suitcases out tomorrow instead of waiting till Tuesday night 


5 sleeps till we fly including overnight at airport


----------



## RAPstar

Yesterday was a verrrrrrry long day. Left for work at 2:30pm, started a little after 3pm.We had computer issues around 7pm, so I got to stay at work till 4am. And unfortunately none of it was overtime because of the holiday Monday. Oh well, still 6 hours over 40 for the week. 

20 days left!!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _in the dead of winter to the motherland and the darkside.
> one of my sons, the one that i like the best as of today, asked me if he could go with me to orlando.
> he couldn't get off work for 9/30 flight and was so sad.....
> 
> then he asked if would i go with him on a different date.
> i told him of course.
> it's not everyday your kid wants to spend time with you and do a vacation together!
> 
> _
> 
> 
> I know what you mean....I thought my son would back out of our trip when his friend/girlfriend backed out...thank goodness he's still looking forward to HHN with mom....I must have done something right.
> _
> 
> 
> i am excited for the trip coming up later this month.
> you do have me penciled in your meet up book, right.....?
> _


You are written on my book in permanent marker...wouldn't miss it for the world.


schumigirl said:


> Vicki........we`ll be meeting up soon



I can't wait to finally meet you,..it's less than 3 weeks now 

HAPPY BELATED ANNIVERSARY!  Better late than never.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I can't wait to finally meet you,..it's less than 3 weeks now
> 
> HAPPY BELATED ANNIVERSARY!  Better late than never.



Thanks Vicki.......... and yep can`t wait!!!!!!


It`s gone cold here now. We even had the heating on this morning......and it was DS who wanted that......and he`s never cold!!!

I`ve read it will be around 90 degrees on Thursday/Friday in Orlando........that will do nicely thank you very much 

Suitcases are down


----------



## RAPstar

19 days. Just 19 days.


----------



## kittengal13

Went to see the new Rachel McAdam film About Time and LOVED it!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> It`s gone cold here now. We even had the heating on this morning......and it was DS who wanted that......and he`s never cold!!!
> 
> I`ve read it will be around 90 degrees on Thursday/Friday in Orlando........that will do nicely thank you very much


 Yup...it's still hot here so you should be in heaven!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

schumigirl said:


> Suitcases are down



Woohoo!!   

My suitcase has been down for some time. I just keep throwing things in it as I find/purchase/wash them. Nothing's in order, so I'll be doing that next weekend. 

So close!! So excited for you.


----------



## peaches00

OMG!!!can we please look at my sticker???!!!  So I actually spent part of today watching the last couple harry potter movies.  I didn't read the book or see any of the movies so I wad surprised that I enjoyed them.  Only problem was they didn't show deathly hallows part 2. .. will get it from Amatzon and watch in airport thursday!!!  Seriously excited


----------



## Bluer101

peaches00 said:


> OMG!!!can we please look at my sticker???!!!  So I actually spent part of today watching the last couple harry potter movies.  I didn't read the book or see any of the movies so I wad surprised that I enjoyed them.  Only problem was they didn't show deathly hallows part 2. .. will get it from Amatzon and watch in airport thursday!!!  Seriously excited



Yep we ended up watching them this weekend too. What's funny is we have them in blu ray and still watch them on tv.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Yup...it's still hot here so you should be in heaven!



Hot and humid, you can swim in it.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Hot and humid, you can swim in it.


 It hasn't been too bad here...humidity wise but some of the afternoon storms have been wicked. The one Friday afternoon was scary...we thought there might be a tornado to deal with but luckily nothing happened except rain.


----------



## macraven

_it's Monday and Schumi, Kogo and Peaches are going to be packing bags this week....



maybe they will be packing, then repacking, then repacking the repacking....._


----------



## tink1957

Hi homies 

Only 16 days left till our trip

I finally booked our transfers today with Tony Hinds...he sounds really nice on the phone and I've read good things about him here on the DIS.

Getting so excited now....I can't wait

There are alot of us going in the next few weeks...is everyone else as stoked as I am?


----------



## goofyfigment

I have 43 I think I'm going at the tail end of all the trips


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse....


----------



## thebigkahuna

hi everyone!!! I'm so excited for everyone who's headed out on vacations!!! woohoo! 
I'm loving all the pumpkin flavored things that are out now....found pumpkin spice m &m's at super target - yum yum!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _it's Monday and Schumi, Kogo and Peaches are going to be packing bags this week...._
> 
> 
> 
> _maybe they will be packing, then repacking, then repacking the repacking....._


 
I can think of worse ways to spend the week, lucky ducks!



thebigkahuna said:


> hi everyone!!! I'm so excited for everyone who's headed out on vacations!!! woohoo!
> I'm loving all the pumpkin flavored things that are out now....found pumpkin spice m &m's at super target - yum yum!!!


 
_if you say *pumpkin spice latte* three times in a mirror_

_a girl in yoga pants will appear_

_and tell you everything she loves about fall_

talk about scary stuff


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse....



_*HOMIE*............!!!

so good to see youse here!! 


i have missed youse._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi homies
> 
> Only 16 days left till our trip
> 
> I finally booked our transfers today with Tony Hinds...he sounds really nice on the phone and I've read good things about him here on the DIS.
> 
> Getting so excited now....I can't wait
> 
> There are alot of us going in the next few weeks...is everyone else as stoked as I am?







goofyfigment said:


> I have 43 I think I'm going at the tail end of all the trips



_this year yes, next year you'll be going when the rest of us are._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> this year yes, next year you'll be going when the rest of us are.



Yes yes I will


----------



## macraven

thebigkahuna said:


> hi everyone!!! I'm so excited for everyone who's headed out on vacations!!! woohoo!
> I'm loving all the pumpkin flavored things that are out now....found pumpkin spice m &m's at super target - yum yum!!!



_*always great to see youse here !!*



i saw big, huge pumpkins when i went to Ace hardware today.
there were in a pile by their entrance door into the store.
a tad early for h'ween but still a kewl site to see._



keishashadow said:


> I can think of worse ways to spend the week, lucky ducks!
> 
> 
> 
> _if you say *pumpkin spice latte* three times in a mirror_
> 
> _a girl in yoga pants will appear_
> 
> _and tell you everything she loves about fall_
> 
> talk about scary stuff



_keisha, we'll have our time after the other homies return from the darkside.
maybe they will leave some type of secret written message somewhere in the park for us...._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> this year yes, next year you'll be going when the rest of us are.



Yes yes I will


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _*always great to see youse here !!*_
> 
> 
> 
> _i saw big, huge pumpkins when i went to Ace hardware today._
> _there were in a pile by their entrance door into the store._
> _a tad early for h'ween but still a kewl site to see._
> 
> 
> 
> _keisha, we'll have our time after the other homies return from the darkside._
> _maybe they will leave some type of secret written message somewhere in the park for us...._


 
as in a hidden 'homie'


----------



## peaches00

Well, my dh had his pre vacation meltdown today...right on schedule.  Lol...now he feels bad and is trying to buy me things...also right on schedule!


----------



## macraven

peaches00 said:


> Well, my dh had his pre vacation meltdown today...right on schedule.  Lol...now he feels bad and is trying to buy me things...also right on schedule!



_i hope you keep a list of things that you want.........

pick the top 3 items on that list.


or just go with chocolates......_


----------



## RAPstar

One day almost down this week. Can't wait for payday so I can book my UTH tour. Still debating whether or not to do both, but may just end up doing the 2pm so I can have some pool time and save some money.


----------



## macraven

_i booked both uth on the same day.

each booking had a house i just had to see on the tour...........

didn't flip a coin on which one to chose.
decided i had to do both...........


it will be  very long day and a very long night.


i think you should do the same andy/robbie


go on, you know you wanna............_


----------



## RAPstar

I do want to do both, but as long as I get to see the werewolf house I'm ok. Which is the 2pm, or so I've read.


----------



## Metro West

I hope everyone travelling this week has a safe and uneventful trip. We'll hook up at HHN next weekend. Carole and family and I are going to dinner Saturday night and then HHN next weekend. It's been a while since I've done HHN with them. Just a warning...do NOT walk in front Carole...it hurts by the time you're out of the house.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I hope everyone travelling this week has a safe and uneventful trip. We'll hook up at HHN next weekend. Carole and family and I are going to dinner Saturday night and then HHN next weekend. It's been a while since I've done HHN with them. Just a warning...do NOT walk in front Carole...it hurts by the time you're out of the house.



_youse are gonna have so much fun with Carole and company!
_


----------



## thebigkahuna

keishashadow said:


> if you say pumpkin spice latte three times in a mirror
> 
> a girl in yoga pants will appear
> 
> and tell you everything she loves about fall
> 
> talk about scary stuff


 
omg!!! I'm cracking up over here!!!!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

macraven said:


> always great to see youse here !!
> 
> i saw big, huge pumpkins when i went to Ace hardware today.
> there were in a pile by their entrance door into the store.
> a tad early for h'ween but still a kewl site to see.



why thank you!! it's a pleasure to be here!!!!!

omg, a pumpkin patch already???


----------



## tink1957

Metro West said:


> I hope everyone travelling this week has a safe and uneventful trip. We'll hook up at HHN next weekend. Carole and family and I are going to dinner Saturday night and then HHN next weekend. It's been a while since I've done HHN with them. Just a warning...do NOT walk in front Carole...it hurts by the time you're out of the house.



Thanks for the tip...I'll be sure to walk far behind her.  We can let my son Trey go in front...he's big enough to take it.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I hope everyone travelling this week has a safe and uneventful trip. We'll hook up at HHN next weekend. Carole and family and I are going to dinner Saturday night and then HHN next weekend. It's been a while since I've done HHN with them. Just a warning...do NOT walk in front Carole...it hurts by the time you're out of the house.


 
lol too bad cameras not permitted in the houses



thebigkahuna said:


> omg!!! I'm cracking up over here!!!!!


 
 struck me funny when I first saw it too

almost mid week, supposed to hit 90 degrees today but dip into low 60's within a day or two.  Had a few nights where it dipped below 50 degrees brrrrr not ready for that yet.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Counting the days. I'm finally in single digits. 
Not a good day at work. 
Fell off a horse on Sunday.
Really, I need my vacation now.


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the tip...I'll be sure to walk far behind her.  We can let my son Trey go in front...he's big enough to take it.



Mac and Janet can tell you I'm quite an entertaining scare victim, so if you want me to go in front, I don't mind.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro, Thanks for the FLA weather today and tomorrow.  It's 90F today, and humid, with an expected 95F and humid tomorrow.  No storms though.

However, we are definitely going to feel cold, as the weather then is going to a high in the 70'sF.



So jealous of all those going to be scared in the next few weeks.  I'd like to be in the middle of the line, thank you.


----------



## kittengal13

Just paid off my Florida holiday!! Now onto saving for spending money!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I hope everyone travelling this week has a safe and uneventful trip. We'll hook up at HHN next weekend. Carole and family and I are going to dinner Saturday night and then HHN next weekend. It's been a while since I've done HHN with them. Just a warning...do NOT walk in front Carole...it hurts by the time you're out of the house.



I wondered why my ears were burning earlier today 

But....you`re so perfect to be behind........I did feel for your poor ribs last time.......Tom said I looked like I was a rucksack on your back last time 



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the tip...I'll be sure to walk far behind her.  We can let my son Trey go in front...he's big enough to take it.



Sounds like a plan Vicki 



macraven said:


> _youse are gonna have so much fun with Carole and company!
> _



We sure will 



RAPstar said:


> Mac and Janet can tell you I'm quite an entertaining scare victim, so if you want me to go in front, I don't mind.



You and I would be quite the show I imagine then.........I think I`m brave till I get in there........then I`m like an 8 year old girl screaming 



We`re all packed up  Who knew we had so many clothes 

Setting off around 12 tomorrow for airport hotel.........2 hours travel time........little swim in the afternoon........nice dinner......hopefully a good sleep (never happened yet) then on Thursday our 9 hour flight to the sunshine 

Will be popping online while I`m there as a few meet ups are planned but not arranged yet.....looking forward to meeting up with some online friends 

Won`t sleep much tonight either......and you know when you`re sooooo tired but can`t drop off??? That`s me.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> almost mid week, supposed to hit 90 degrees today but dip into low 60's within a day or two.  Had a few nights where it dipped below 50 degrees brrrrr not ready for that yet.



_it may be hot today and tomorrow in the 80's for me, but come thursday the bottom will drop......
low in the 40's in the evening. predicted to be 61 in the daytime.

run the ac today and the furnace later this week._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> it may be hot today and tomorrow in the 80's for me, but come thursday the bottom will drop......
> low in the 40's in the evening. predicted to be 61 in the daytime.
> 
> run the ac today and the furnace later this week.



Same here


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I have seriously started packing. More than just throwing presents into the suitcase as I bring them in. 

I have a checklist, and I'm checking things off. 

I need to make a checklist of presents, because Carol is getting spoiled this year. 

Over halfway through season 2 of The Walking Dead. Getting excited for HHN!!


----------



## Bluer101

You can send that cool air to me, it's been too hot and humid. I hope in a month it gets a little cooler for HHN. 

Hope everyone has a safe trip and report back.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Mac and Janet can tell you I'm quite an entertaining scare victim, so if you want me to go in front, I don't mind.


 
oh yeah, Jodie has you beat.  Think it was two years ago in whatever 'cold' house and a hand reached out of a ground level crypt...she screamed and took off like a wabbit.

i'm predictable, always the exact same squeal & nervous psycho-gigglebut I do love a good scare.



macraven said:


> _it may be hot today and tomorrow in the 80's for me, but come thursday the bottom will drop......_
> _low in the 40's in the evening. predicted to be 61 in the daytime._
> 
> _run the ac today and the furnace later this week._


 
ha, furnace won't be turned on until November if I have anything to say about it.  Firing up that big old hot water boiler is really scary...when the bill comes.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

kittengal13 said:


> Just paid off my Florida holiday!! Now onto saving for spending money!!



Woohoo!!!!

  

Happy saving.


----------



## peaches00

Suitcases packed...checked in for flight tomorrow morning.  Couldn't he happier!!  If anyone needs me to find out anything about parks or portofino, I will be happy to check.  I will be there for a week.


----------



## Lynne G

peaches00 said:


> Suitcases packed...checked in for flight tomorrow morning.  Couldn't he happier!!  If anyone needs me to find out anything about parks or portofino, I will be happy to check.  I will be there for a week.



Safe travels and have a great vacation!  PBH is one of my family's favorite hotels.


----------



## thebigkahuna

it's only Wednesday??? sheesh. well, I know it's evil of me, but we are going to MNSSHP on the 20th!!!! I'd love to catch HHN, but I'm going with a chicken, and as much as I'd love to attend, I can't do that to her!!!
safe travels to all leaving soon!


----------



## tink1957

Bon Voyage Carole
Here's some extra mummy dust for your trip

See you on the darkside, my friend.

Only 2 weeks left


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, Friday needs to get here.


----------



## macraven

_happy safe travels peaches!



keisha, what, no camel for hump day?_


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone!  Just stopping by to say 29 days for DW and I at HHN with new homies. Getting excited.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _happy safe travels peaches!_
> 
> 
> 
> _keisha, what, no camel for hump day?_


 
he was out having a smoke

happy trails to alli'm hot on your heels


----------



## Kogo Shuko

This week has just dragged by. 

Safe travels for those heading off today and the next week!

There is a "Fall Fest" in my hometown this weekend. I have to go down there to drop my bird off at my mother's for his little vacation, so I think I'll attend.


----------



## goofyfigment

I agree its like it doesn't want to end


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick visit to say hi from our beautiful RPR...........it`s been a LONG LONG day....for more than one reason........but we`re here and having a cocktail in the lounge.

Everything is just so familiar, friendly  and so comfortable here.......off for an early night.......

Will reply to thse pm`s soon.......I need to sleep nw been awake for tooooo long 

Catch up soon


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun Shumi!  So nice to relax after a long day of travel.

Short, but full of lightning storm just passed through.  Changed the temp from 90F to 70F in less than 1 hour.   Quiet evening now. 

Hope all are doing well.  Safe travels to those leaving soon.


Just printed out directions to the u pick fruit place.  I want the kids to see what a fruit orchard looks like.  The place says they have 150 types of fruit.  They also said a lot would be in season when we come.  Sounds like fun, or I hope so.  Too many weeks to count before we leave.


----------



## keishashadow

carole - have a cold one for me too enjoy!


----------



## yankeepenny

Hello Everyone! For those of you who may not know me , I am a friend of 
Macraven (mac)



She wanted to let you all know she is in hospital this evening, having had an emergency appendectomy just this late afternoon. 

 She is resting, and wants all to know she will be all better by trip time. 

You can send her pm's or emails if you wish. Or, for any questions, feel free to pm me. I can pass on messages or questions or concerns. She sounds good, and is resting. I will post updates as I receive them. 

( I am on mountain time, so please allow for the difference. ) 

*Penny *


----------



## goofyfigment

yankeepenny said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone! For those of you who may not know me , I am a friend of
> Macraven (mac)
> 
> 
> She wanted to let you all know she is in hospital this evening, having had an emergency appendectomy just this late afternoon.
> 
> She is resting, and wants all to know she will be all better by trip time.
> 
> You can send her pm's or emails if you wish. Or, for any questions, feel free to pm me. I can pass on messages or questions or concerns. She sounds good, and is resting. I will post updates as I receive them.
> 
> ( I am on mountain time, so please allow for the difference. )
> 
> Penny



Thanks for letting us know. Let her know I'm thinking of her and wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Bluer101

yankeepenny said:


> Hello Everyone! For those of you who may not know me , I am a friend of
> Macraven (mac)
> 
> 
> She wanted to let you all know she is in hospital this evening, having had an emergency appendectomy just this late afternoon.
> 
> She is resting, and wants all to know she will be all better by trip time.
> 
> You can send her pm's or emails if you wish. Or, for any questions, feel free to pm me. I can pass on messages or questions or concerns. She sounds good, and is resting. I will post updates as I receive them.
> 
> ( I am on mountain time, so please allow for the difference. )
> 
> Penny



Wow, hope Mac gets better soon can't miss the Orlando trip. 

Thank you for filling us in Penny. 

On a side note I have always told DW that if anything happens to me too that she needs to post on the boards I follow. It's always good to know as we consider forum Homies as extended family.


----------



## buckeev

yankeepenny said:


> Hello Everyone! For those of you who may not know me , I am a friend of
> Macraven (mac)
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to let you all know she is in hospital this evening, having had an emergency appendectomy just this late afternoon.
> 
> She is resting, and wants all to know she will be all better by trip time.
> 
> You can send her pm's or emails if you wish. Or, for any questions, feel free to pm me. I can pass on messages or questions or concerns. She sounds good, and is resting. I will post updates as I receive them.
> 
> ( I am on mountain time, so please allow for the difference. )
> 
> *Penny *



OH NOOOO! Let her know her (very extensive/extended) friend network is prayin' for a speedy recovery!
Please make sure you post her Doctor's number so we can have him/her forward our request for Orlando info while she is recoupin'! 

Robert


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Mac.  Sending  and hoping for a speedy recovery.  Get well to enjoy your trip.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Kogo Shuko

Sending warm fuzzy thoughts to Mac. I hope she recuperates quickly!! Definitely can't have her missing a fun time at the darkside!


----------



## tink1957

Raven you will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery

See you at Epcot...you can rent a scooter if you feel puny.


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Very quick visit to say hi from our beautiful RPR...........it`s been a LONG LONG day....for more than one reason........but we`re here and having a cocktail in the lounge.
> 
> Everything is just so familiar, friendly  and so comfortable here.......off for an early night.......
> 
> Will reply to thse pm`s soon.......I need to sleep nw been awake for tooooo long
> 
> Catch up soon



Have fun Carole 

See you soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Wow, hope Mac gets better soon can't miss the Orlando trip.
> 
> Thank you for filling us in Penny.
> 
> On a side note I have always told DW that if anything happens to me too that she needs to post on the boards I follow. It's always good to know as we consider forum Homies as extended family.


 

 nice support group here.  

Probably shouldn't have but called mac as soon as clock hit 9 am central time.  She got back to me and, trooper that she, said hoping to be released today (despite sounding very uncomfortable).  

She is determined to keep her upcoming trip plans in place


----------



## RAPstar

Happy Friday the 13th! Make sure not to do drugs or have relations so that Jason doesn't go after you! lol


----------



## Kogo Shuko

RAPstar said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! Make sure not to do drugs or have relations so that Jason doesn't go after you! lol



I also keep suggesting to people that they shouldn't hang out with Kevin Bacon. 
But that's because I always talk positively about Kevin Bacon on regular days.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> nice support group here.
> 
> Probably shouldn't have but called mac as soon as clock hit 9 am central time.  She got back to me and, trooper that she, said hoping to be released today (despite sounding very uncomfortable).
> 
> She is determined to keep her upcoming trip plans in place



Glad you called her Janet....will do the same next couple of days....yes she is a trooper.....she`ll make her trip, hope she does get released today...I think you get better quicker in your own bed  



RAPstar said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! Make sure not to do drugs or have relations so that Jason doesn't go after you! lol



Not much chance of "relations" with DS in the vicinity....he has ears like a bat  



Kogo Shuko said:


> I also keep suggesting to people that they shouldn't hang out with Kevin Bacon.
> But that's because I always talk positively about Kevin Bacon on regular days.



I like Kevin Bacon 


Just having the most amazing time here.....This hotel gets better and better every year.....We feel like returning family when we arrive. Just love the hotel and staff here, they are amazing 

We were so tired last night, just wanted to crawl into bed which we did at 9pm and slept till 8am this morning. 

Just got back from Mall at Millenia where Tom bought me a lovely ring from Tiffany for my birthday today.......yes 35 again if anyone asks   

Had some candy and birthday balloons in the room when got back there....nice!!!

Heading up to lounge for an hour then showered changed and off to Longhorn for birthday dinner tonight.

Catch ya all later


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Have fun Carole
> 
> See you soon.





Missed your post.....yep see you soon


----------



## goNDmay9

peaches00 said:


> Suitcases packed...checked in for flight tomorrow morning.  Couldn't he happier!!  If anyone needs me to find out anything about parks or portofino, I will be happy to check.  I will be there for a week.



Woo hoo!!!! Have a blast.


----------



## goNDmay9

yankeepenny said:


> Hello Everyone! For those of you who may not know me , I am a friend of
> Macraven (mac)
> 
> 
> She wanted to let you all know she is in hospital this evening, having had an emergency appendectomy just this late afternoon.
> 
> She is resting, and wants all to know she will be all better by trip time.
> 
> You can send her pm's or emails if you wish. Or, for any questions, feel free to pm me. I can pass on messages or questions or concerns. She sounds good, and is resting. I will post updates as I receive them.
> 
> ( I am on mountain time, so please allow for the difference. )
> 
> Penny



Oh nooooo! Definitely send her some mummy dust and best wishes for a speedy recovery. Thanks so much for the update. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## tink1957

Carole

Try the watermelon margarita at Longhorn...I highly recommend it 
Hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Glad you called her Janet....will do the same next couple of days....yes she is a trooper.....she`ll make her trip, hope she does get released today...I think you get better quicker in your own bed
> 
> 
> 
> Not much chance of "relations" with DS in the vicinity....he has ears like a bat
> 
> 
> 
> I like Kevin Bacon
> 
> 
> Just having the most amazing time here.....This hotel gets better and better every year.....We feel like returning family when we arrive. Just love the hotel and staff here, they are amazing
> 
> We were so tired last night, just wanted to crawl into bed which we did at 9pm and slept till 8am this morning.
> 
> Just got back from Mall at Millenia where Tom bought me a lovely ring from Tiffany for my birthday today.......yes 35 again if anyone asks
> 
> Had some candy and birthday balloons in the room when got back there....nice!!!
> 
> Heading up to lounge for an hour then showered changed and off to Longhorn for birthday dinner tonight.
> 
> Catch ya all later


 
the blue box! lucky you

I like bacon, just not kevin.  

All the excitement I totally forgot it was Friday the 13th, maybe will find choice some good scary flicks on tube tonight?

Bought our tix to Lion King for next Thursday.  corporate tix @ 60% for orchestra seats-hard to pass up, looking forward to it.


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Janet, you'll love it! It's theater magic at its finest!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

schumigirl said:


> I like Kevin Bacon
> 
> 
> Just having the most amazing time here.....This hotel gets better and better every year.....We feel like returning family when we arrive. Just love the hotel and staff here, they are amazing
> 
> We were so tired last night, just wanted to crawl into bed which we did at 9pm and slept till 8am this morning.
> 
> Just got back from Mall at Millenia where Tom bought me a lovely ring from Tiffany for my birthday today.......yes 35 again if anyone asks
> 
> Had some candy and birthday balloons in the room when got back there....nice!!!
> 
> Heading up to lounge for an hour then showered changed and off to Longhorn for birthday dinner tonight.
> 
> Catch ya all later



As do I!!!! He's so talented. 

and Happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## peaches00

hello homies...transformers is spiderman on steroids.  it also broke down 2 of the 3 times we tried to ride it.  after the last time, they offered to let us ride again without going through line again and we look and everyone is waiting and the ride is broken again. :taking the day off from parks tomorrow and enjoying beautiful portofino


----------



## yankeepenny

New message from Mac. 

first off, Happy 21st birthday to Schumigirl !  

Thank you to all for the kind words and well wishes to Mac. She is still in hospital. She is hoping to be sprung this weekend. She is bound and determined to be on a plane in two weeks. She cannot drive a car, but she WILL get around at both DW and Uni. She is mentally packed and ready to go. Turns out the hospital tv has 15 sports channels and jack crap for the rest. So, I filled her in on Syria, Jersey Shore, and the flood. She is also higher than a kite and could watch any other team than the Bears and maybe root for them. 

I will post again this weekend. I hope she is calling me from the comforts of home and that the family is waiting on her hand and foot. 

Penny


----------



## buckeev

yankeepenny said:


> ....... She is mentally packed and ready to go.....:



LOL...AS IF we didn't already KNOW that!


----------



## schumigirl

yankeepenny said:


> New message from Mac.
> 
> first off, Happy 21st birthday to Schumigirl !
> 
> Thank you to all for the kind words and well wishes to Mac. She is still in hospital. She is hoping to be sprung this weekend. She is bound and determined to be on a plane in two weeks. She cannot drive a car, but she WILL get around at both DW and Uni. She is mentally packed and ready to go. Turns out the hospital tv has 15 sports channels and jack crap for the rest. So, I filled her in on Syria, Jersey Shore, and the flood. She is also higher than a kite and could watch any other team than the Bears and maybe root for them.
> 
> I will post again this weekend. I hope she is calling me from the comforts of home and that the family is waiting on her hand and foot.
> 
> Penny



Tell her thanks for the birthday wishes...she knows me so well.....21....again  

Keeping her in my thoughts at all times though, yep hope she gets home soon 

Thanks again for the update Penny, it means a lot


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy birthday schumi, sorry I'm late


----------



## kittengal13

Sorry, just catching up on dis after a few hectic days at work!

So sorry to hear you're not feeling good mac, I hope you have a speedy recovery and have a fabulous holiday when it comes! 

Happy birthday to schumigirl- I'm so sorry its late!! Sounds like you got spoiled rotten  

Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Lynne G

Shumi, lots of birthday wishes!  So nice to be treated on your day.






Glad to hear about Mac.  Thank you Penny.   Sending my whole family's well wishes To Mac.  Speedy healing.  

Absolutely beautiful day here. Cool but sunny.  Even the trees are starting to turn color.  Indeed, fall is right behind us.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Yay! Janet, you'll love it! It's theater magic at its finest!


 
Thursday can't come soon enough.  Noticed they threw in two $5 coupons for merchandise.

I didn't find anything scary on tv last night but found a deal on all 5 prophecy movies in Blu-ray for under $10 on amazon.  Christoper Walken is a joy to watch eating up the scenery



buckeev said:


> LOL...AS IF we didn't already KNOW that!


 
indeed.  those of us who will be meeting up with her will just need to remind her to not be a commando and take 'er easy.

thanks penny  i'll take the fact that she's watching tv (even lame offerings) as a good sign.

carole - just thought of this... if you observe a birthday in a 'foreign country' that means it shouldn't turn the meter over

lynne are u in maple tree (syrup) area?  Didn't see any sold here this year, was told last year was a 'bad one'.  Have a feeling it's going to be a really rough winter once it sets in here.  oh yeah, I hate the fallmostly because it's a reminder that winter is right around the corner.


----------



## RAPstar

We don't have seasons in Texas. We have hot and cold. Though today is a nice 76 degree, breezy day. And what am I doing?! Laundry :-/


----------



## Metro West

Carole, Tom, Kyle and I had a great dinner at RusTeak this evening. They seemed to enjoy everything they got. Carole took pictures of everyone's entrees so she'll post them when she gets a chance.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole, Tom, Kyle and I had a great dinner at RusTeak this evening. They seemed to enjoy everything they got. Carole took pictures of everyone's entrees so she'll post them when she gets a chance.



lol.......we turned off before we hit Cuba so we made it home safe......yep had a great time with you Todd......looking forward to Friday  Oh I nearly complained I was too hot today........thought better of it though 



Thanks for all the birthday wishes......I had the best birthday EVER........lots of treats and a few surprises just made it so extra special....and hey I`m in Orlando....can`t go wrong there.

Went to Studios today.......loved Transformers, it was nice seeing the HHN stuff getting set out........but one down........

Krusty Burger was the most awful thing I ever ate.......I took one bite and sent it back.......I could have soled my shoe with it......dry and tasteless. I was so disappointed as I had been looking forward to it.

They apologised and changed my order to the hotdog with no chilli or cheese.which was fine. I think it had just been sat out maybe a bit too long. DS had chicken thumbs which were ok and DH had the hotdog too and enjoyed it. 

But as usual customer service was exceptional. The whole Simpsons area has been done really well too  

Goodness it`s nearly a trip report!!!

Back for shower and change before heading up to Club Lounge for a drink and a relax before we head out tonight.

Any more macraven updates?..................still thinking of her


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> ....
> 
> Krusty Burger was the most awful thing I ever ate.......I took one bite and sent it back.......I could have soled my shoe with it......dry and tasteless. I was so disappointed as I had been looking forward to it.......
> 
> Any more macraven updates?..................still thinking of her



Oh No! We are looking forward to trying the Krusty Burger next trip! Maybe they were just having an off day...hopefully.

Any Mac news?...Hey HAD to spring her...no way they could put up with her more than a couple of days!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol.......we turned off before we hit Cuba so we made it home safe......yep had a great time with you Todd......looking forward to Friday  Oh I nearly complained I was too hot today........thought better of it though


 Glad you made it back OK and didn't wander into Cuba...that wouldn't have been a pleasant experience. See you Friday night!


----------



## tink1957

Just talked to Mac and she's home now. She is still very weak but doing OK, all things considered and trying to get some rest (I felt bad because I interrupted her nap)  I didn't expect her to answer the phone...I was just going to leave a get well message.  I'm a little worried because she said that she hasn't eaten for four days... wish I was there to bring her some chicken soup.  

She's still bound and determined to make it to Orlando... I don't think a freight train could stop her.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'd rather Mac rest up and avoid the boards now rather than have to miss her trip. 
So I'll send her my warm fuzzies and hope she gets them when she's feeling better. 

I have three days of work this week, but unfortunately, I'm sitting at someone else's job until they find a replacement, which is extremely frustrating for me, because I haven't been trained in the job and it's a very negative atmosphere compared to my own office. So, three days will seem like torture to me. 

However, on the bright side, I'm getting my nails done all fancy tomorrow! Beach/water themed, as the first leg of my trip will be in Sanibel.


----------



## Lynne G

More well wishes to Mac!  Take care. 

Keisha, not in maple syrup land, but just 5 hours or so east of you.  I like having fresh maple syrup though.  I've had cans of it given as gifts and yumm with homemade pancakes and waffles.

While it's still in the cool 70's, it was sunny most of the week-end, and of course, had too much sun on my face.  DD calls me a raccoon.  

Hope all are doing well.

Kogo, DD would be so jealous of your nail polish choice.  She hasn't met a color or design that she wouldn't like. When we went to DLR, I put very small rinestones on her thumb nail to make a mickey head.  Have a great time on the west FLA coast.  We love doing the Sandibel stoop.  If you get a chance to eat at the Bubble Room on Captiva, it's a very interesting place to see.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Lynne G said:


> Kogo, DD would be so jealous of your nail polish choice.  She hasn't met a color or design that she wouldn't like. When we went to DLR, I put very small rinestones on her thumb nail to make a mickey head.  Have a great time on the west FLA coast.  We love doing the Sandibel stoop.  If you get a chance to eat at the Bubble Room on Captiva, it's a very interesting place to see.



I have a friend who professionally does nails, so every now and then I beg her to do my nails (for a fee). 

And we _are_ going to the Bubble Room! And I'll be taking the camera with me! 

Carol and I are going to be very serious about our shelling. I've ordered mesh produce bags to put the shells in, as well as a scoop for sifting through the sand.


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> Oh No! We are looking forward to trying the Krusty Burger next trip! *Maybe they were just having an off day...hopefully.*
> 
> Any Mac news?...Hey HAD to spring her...no way they could put up with her more than a couple of days!


 
she's a force to be reckoned with for sure

We ate there shortly after the opened, DH said his was good.  Hope things haven't spiraled downward.  I was glad to find a chicken/waffle sammie.



tink1957 said:


> Just talked to Mac and she's home now. She is still very weak but doing OK, all things considered and trying to get some rest (I felt bad because I interrupted her nap) I didn't expect her to answer the phone...I was just going to leave a get well message. I'm a little worried because she said that she hasn't eaten for four days... wish I was there to bring her some chicken soup.
> 
> She's still bound and determined to make it to Orlando... I don't think a freight train could stop her.


 
indeed, spoke to her last night.  She's determined to put this recovery on fast-forward



Kogo Shuko said:


> I have a friend who professionally does nails, so every now and then I beg her to do my nails (for a fee).
> 
> And we _are_ going to the Bubble Room! And I'll be taking the camera with me!
> 
> Carol and I are going to be very serious about our shelling. I've ordered mesh produce bags to put the shells in, as well as a scoop for sifting through the sand.


 
bubble room?  

I really miss painting my fingernails.  Had a gel manicure go terribly wrong last January wound up in cruise ship infirmary with what dr termed 'massive infection'.  Had to have family dr 'clean it out' when I got home & took multiple rounds of antibiotics but nail is being stubborn.  I have appointment with hand surgeon next Monday since things are still not right.


----------



## thebigkahuna

omg, work is in the way of me getting on the boards. this is not good!!!

happy bday wishes !! (yes, I'm late. I will always be late. I will be late to my own funeral. lol (and may I be in heaven a half hour before the devil knows I'm dead!!!) 

Mac!! oh my gosh!! I hope you are better soon!! and thanks for the relay of messages penny - much appreciated. 

I'm getting stuff together for my weekend away - MNSSHP on Friday night and Studios / IOA on Saturday. we are doing what I call "costume light" - I guess it's kinda "Disneybounding" - we will be wearing the colors / theme of Buzz Lightyear!! not actually a costume tho - just colors & accessories in purple & lime green - it will either look like what I want, or like I can't match colors to save my soul. hahahaha!!

Mac, prayers & mummy sand and a bit of pixie dust just for the heck of it - get well soon!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Only 9  more days to go...that calls for a double digit dance

I decided to wait to purchase our ROF passes until we get there since we are going to buy a Power Pass for Trey...hoping for a GA resident discount at the gate or at least an AP discount of some sort.

 We are going to see Maroon 5 tonite ...I can't wait   We've had the tickets since April...it should be s fun night.

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all.........

Just been speaking to macraven.......she is still in pain, but she is a little trooper and trying to walk around so she heals quicker..........and yep she`ll make it to Orlando.....I`ll bet my last penny on it 

She hasn`t been online but knows people are asking after her 



Tink........enjoy Maroon5


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Oh No! We are looking forward to trying the Krusty Burger next trip! Maybe they were just having an off day...hopefully.
> 
> Any Mac news?...Hey HAD to spring her...no way they could put up with her more than a couple of days!




I`m sure it was just unlucky we got a dry one.........If they look as if they have been sat for a while I would ask for a fresh one........plenty of other people have enjoyed them.


----------



## RAPstar

Since its after midnight it's officially 10 days out from my trip!!! Hopefully I can rack up some more overtime this week. I'm already at 5 hours for the check I get when I leave!


----------



## Bluer101

Carole, thanks for the update with Mac. I figure she should not worry about the boards as we are doing enough if that for her. 

Well we have 24 days to our first HHN and to meet with some new homies. It's always nice to add to the list of faces with screen names.


----------



## keishashadow

nothing like the annual homie invasion of the darkside for HHN

finally bought our HHN tix.  usually have them delivered but didn't want to wait around to sign for them so went with will call.  now 2nd guessing myself thinking I should've selected kiosk pickup since I heard that people were able to pick up their HHN tix in the resort kiosks.  not sure how that would work with AP discounts though?

thanks for update carole


----------



## damo

Just read back about Mac.  She's had a tough go of it this year!  Glad to hear she's on the mend.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> nothing like the annual homie invasion of the darkside for HHN
> 
> finally bought our HHN tix.  usually have them delivered but didn't want to wait around to sign for them so went with will call.  now 2nd guessing myself thinking I should've selected kiosk pickup since I heard that people were able to pick up their HHN tix in the resort kiosks.  not sure how that would work with AP discounts though?
> 
> thanks for update carole



I did kiosk pickup so I hope I can get them at RPR. If not I will get them at the gate on that Friday morning we arrive.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

It's so exciting to see so many of us preparing to head out to the dark side and Florida in general! I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys doing the parks during the off season.


----------



## goofyfigment

Kogo Shuko said:
			
		

> It's so exciting to see so many of us preparing to head out to the dark side and Florida in general! I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys doing the parks during the off season.



I love the off season 35 days til I go


----------



## Bluer101

Kogo Shuko said:


> It's so exciting to see so many of us preparing to head out to the dark side and Florida in general! I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys doing the parks during the off season.



I visit Florida all the time, wait I live here.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Bluer101 said:


> I visit Florida all the time, wait I live here.



Go on...rub it in, why don't you!! lol


----------



## Mikkimús

IM BACK!!!

And I have missed a lot 

Mac is hurt  Darling I hope you will heal soon.
And hugs to everybody.
At the moment I have changed my major to English, and am aiming for working as a collage English teacher.

On the other hand, I have been having a hard time, my health has been quite bad and I have been kind of down and overwhelmed. 
Dont know maybe I´ll talk about it later 

Hi again you lovely people, and welcome to everybody who is new on the Dark side


----------



## schumigirl

Been in touch with macraven again today.........she knows everyone is asking after her and is very grateful to know that.

She hasn`t read any emails or messages, but is hoping to check them later in the week if she feels up to it.

Bless her, she`s been through a lot 




Welcome back miss mikkimus......we`ve missed you, sorry to hear you`ve been having a rough time 

Picked up our HHN tix today 

We are having the BEST trip ever.......how much do I love this place


----------



## keishashadow

Kogo Shuko said:


> It's so exciting to see so many of us preparing to head out to the dark side and Florida in general! I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys doing the parks during the off season.


 


I've been doing either the week prior/after Columbus day for at least 15 years with the occasional foray into the 1st week of Dec.  The last 10 of those years it has gotten increasing more crowded every year.

F&W + the mini marathon that one year gave a freebie party ticket @ WDW has made the MNSSHP's crazy crowded and quite a bump in bodies in MK. Epcot I expect to be packed.  There's a big convention to contend with @ Swan/Dolphin which isn't helping with attendance concerns.

Universal is still doable during the day but the one HHN we attend on Thursday night has gotten really busy the last few years.  If we didn't have a plan in place as to order of houses, we'd never have gotten thru them all in a night.

YMMV

damo -yes, it's been one thing after another for her this year.  had a quick chat with mac yesterday, seems to be starting to perk up some as she indicated she was going to try and work on trip today


----------



## Lynne G

Shout out to Mac!  Keep that healing going.  Sending a big puff of mummy dust to ya.  

Cold nights, but absolutely beautiful cool day today.  It feels like summer is now gone. Oh!

Wish my DD luck.  She wants to do school soccer as well as stay in her soccer club.  As if I don't have enough running around to do.  I hope she does make the school team, as she really likes the sport.

When I renewed my AP via phone, the lady said I have 30 days before and after my expiration date to renew.  That's good to know.  She also tried to convince me to buy the discounted HHN tickets. Um, no.  Vacation is to be in December, so no HHN for me this year.  Or for quite awhile for that matter.  

Hope all are doing well, traveling safe, and/or enjoying your vacation.


----------



## RAPstar

Woo! Checked my electric bill and it's less than what I was estimating. So there's a little more money in my pocket. 

Anyone else do the iOS 7 update? I'm liking it so far. 

Hoping Mac gets well soon!! <3


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Less than 12 hours until I'm stuck in O'Hare waiting for my next flight. Weeee!!
Better TRY to sleep tonight. 
Bye all!


----------



## goofyfigment

Kogo Shuko said:
			
		

> Less than 12 hours until I'm stuck in O'Hare waiting for my next flight. Weeee!!
> Better TRY to sleep tonight.
> Bye all!



That airport scares me. You got dinosaurs those disco lights and fighter planes.


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> That airport scares me. You got dinosaurs those disco lights and fighter planes.


 
PIT has dinos, fighter planes and statues of geo Washington & franco harris ala immaculate reception as décor which I thought was rather eclectic but love to see a disco ball installed to class up the joint hehe


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> YMMV



?????? You gotta put me out of my misery......what do those letters mean.......I can`t work it out 



Came back to the room as it`s hot hot hot..........glorious weather but boys are goosed by it today...... Thankfully there`s been no real humidity, just heat.....perfect!!!

Gave Simpsons food court a second try today.....It was Lush (just for you Todd ).......I had the meat pizza......dare I say even better than Louie`s  DH had the turkey wrap and we shared both. DS had chicken and it was all good. 

Off for showers.....changed and heading out to Mall at Millenia then cinema before dinner at Longhorn or Charley`s Steakhouse.

Hope everyone`s good......HHN tomorrow......bought our lanyards today


----------



## Kogo Shuko

My flight to Chicago got canceled. 

I ended up waiting for a flight to Toronto that left at 8:00am, and ran around the TO airport like mad, getting through customs and heading for the next gate. Then I hopped on the next plane, to get to Orlando an hour earlier than I initially expected. 

We haven't done too much. Carol and I went to Publix to pick up supper fixings and breakfast foods, but we'll do serious grocery shopping tomorrow. We came back to her place and I immediately took a nap. 

Not much doing tomorrow except a Wal-Mart run (I like buying my jeans and socks and things down here) and the big grocery run. And maybe get some gator jerky.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo Shuko said:


> My flight to Chicago got canceled.
> 
> I ended up waiting for a flight to Toronto that left at 8:00am, and ran around the TO airport like mad, getting through customs and heading for the next gate. Then I hopped on the next plane, to get to Orlando an hour earlier than I initially expected.
> 
> We haven't done too much. Carol and I went to Publix to pick up supper fixings and breakfast foods, but we'll do serious grocery shopping tomorrow. We came back to her place and I immediately took a nap.
> 
> Not much doing tomorrow except a Wal-Mart run (I like buying my jeans and socks and things down here) and the big grocery run. And maybe get some gator jerky.



Sorry to hear about your flight issues.  Glad you made it safely.

Nothin like a Walmart run for ice cream and treats to make your day! 

Hope you have a great time the rest of your stay.


----------



## tink1957

Kogo Shuko said:


> My flight to Chicago got canceled.
> 
> I ended up waiting for a flight to Toronto that left at 8:00am, and ran around the TO airport like mad, getting through customs and heading for the next gate. Then I hopped on the next plane, to get to Orlando an hour earlier than I initially expected.
> 
> We haven't done too much. Carol and I went to Publix to pick up supper fixings and breakfast foods, but we'll do serious grocery shopping tomorrow. We came back to her place and I immediately took a nap.
> 
> Not much doing tomorrow except a Wal-Mart run (I like buying my jeans and socks and things down here) and the big grocery run. And maybe get some gator jerky.



Glad to hear that you arrived safely in spite of the problems.

 Have a great trip...maybe I'll see you at Finnegan's


----------



## schumigirl

Having a real lazy morning today getting ready for HHN tonight 

Decided we may not go to HHN next Friday......so just doing the 3 nights tonight tomorrow and next Thursday....have to meet my bud Vicki 

Off to Wal-Mart for some bits and bobs.......

Beautiful day here today, barely a cloud in the sky 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## RAPstar

Carole, YMMV=your mileage may vary.

One week left!! Can't wait. Especially since I won't have to force myself to go into work an hour and half early every day. But the overtime I got this week and part of last week will definitely be worth it (hopefully).


----------



## buckeev

Had to drop back in one of my favorite threads on the Dis! 

WHERE'S MAC!!!!! Healing up, I hope!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Having a real lazy morning today getting ready for HHN tonight


 I'll see you shortly. I've decided to wear my 2010 HHN shirt tonight and have many others standing by. Maybe 2004 or 2005 tomorrow night.


----------



## ky07

Haven't been on in awhile so I thought I would drop in and say hi homies


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Carole, YMMV=your mileage may vary.



 Thanks Robbie/Andy.....would never have guessed that one!!




Metro West said:


> I'll see you shortly. I've decided to wear my 2010 HHN shirt tonight and have many others standing by. Maybe 2004 or 2005 tomorrow night.



See you later.......so excited!!!



ky07 said:


> Haven't been on in awhile so I thought I would drop in and say hi homies



Nice to see ya St L   Hope all is good with you.


Update on mac.........spoke to her this morning and she sounds a lot stronger today.......she`s getting plenty of rest and is taking it easy


----------



## macraven

_i woke up this morning and just wanted to come home.



thank you to all the homies that were thinking of me and sending mummy dust.


i'm living in my pj's.

i go back to the surgeon this coming week.
hoping to feel better real soon._


----------



## Metro West

So glad you're back! Take it easy and heal!


----------



## goofyfigment

Glad youre starting to feel better. Keep resting so you can semi enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## kittengal13

Nice surprise to see a post from you Mac 

So glad to see you're on the mend 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Brownie54

Nice to have you back Mac. Take it easy and get well soon. HHN awaits!


----------



## damo

Yay!!!!  Mac is back!!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


>



MAC!!!!!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back mac

It was great talking to you today... you sounded bright eyed and bushy tailed.  See you soon.

 I did my famous last minute trip tweaking and cancelled the last night at the Holiday inn...booked one night at Pop on the 30th.  I wound up saving $85 thanks to my rewards points  Now I don't have to pay for a shuttle to Epcot and we can take Magical Express to the airport ...I just use my return on the trip to Pop.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac!!  Stay well my friend. 

We are bunkered down for what is to be a very stormy night.  Welcome to fall.

Hope all are enjoying the weekend.:


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i woke up this morning and just wanted to come home.  thank you to all the homies that were thinking of me and sending mummy dust.  i'm living in my pj's.  i go back to the surgeon this coming week. hoping to feel better real soon.



Welcome back. Get well rested for vacation.


----------



## Bluer101

Just wanted to share my new toy for our home theater. To all you popcorn lovers!


----------



## Mikkimús

I want a popcorn machine

Great to hear from you Mac, glad to have you back


----------



## schumigirl

Not a fan of popcorn......but that is a cool machine 


Up early to watch the Singapore Grand Prix on one of the tv channels.........my goodness there`s a lot of advert breaks!!!! We don`t get ads during the race, but hey.....at least we can see it!!



DH said last couple of days he was after a new laptop.....I thought oh oh.....do you really!!!!

Anyway he was really planning all along on getting me an IPad as a surprise   .............I had no idea  He`s going to take my old one. How bad do I feel for complaining about going around looking at laptops now  He has earned a lot of brownie points with that 

Heading to parks again this afternoon..........


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer, that's a great addition.  

I am not really a popcorn lover, but when I smell it being popped, I like the smell more than the popcorn.

Shumi, have fun at the parks today.

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Mac - So glad to see you back here. Glad to know you are getting better!

Bluer - Super jealous!! I have a small air popper that LOOKS like a miniature one. But it's not quite the same. 

Schumi - Talk about an awesome DH!! Wow!

Lynne - That sounds like me and coffee. I used to work in a coffee shop and LOVED the smell of coffee, but I can't stand the taste. 


Carol and I are just getting ready to head to Sanibel. The ten day forecast calls for thunderstorms the entire time we're there. But that doesn't mean the rain will be all day, and I'm sure it'll help with the shelling.


----------



## RAPstar

4 more days left. Let's hope I don't have to work much these last days. Not that I would even if we do get busy, I'm already in vacation mode


----------



## macraven

_homies, i just read back over the pages and want to thank all of you that posted kind thoughts and encouragement for me.
i believe the mummy dusting is working.


i slept to about noon today and really feel so much better after being in bed for over 12 hours.

see the surgeon tomorrow afternoon and i need him to sign a release so i can fly on next monday.
if he doesn't, i'm still gonna fly........

when i left the hospital last week end, he said i will have a 3-4 week recovery since he ended up doing an open surgery.

figure i can recover in orlando just as well as i can at home.
a bed in a hospital, at home or in a hotel is all the same to me......



true to my usual style, i will be packing the night before i leave for the airport.

hope all is well for youse homies!



btw, any of you out there have ever gone thru an appendectomy?_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _homies, i just read back over the pages and want to thank all of you that posted kind thoughts and encouragement for me.
> i believe the mummy dusting is working.
> 
> 
> i slept to about noon today and really feel so much better after being in bed for over 12 hours.
> 
> see the surgeon tomorrow afternoon and i need him to sign a release so i can fly on next monday.
> if he doesn't, i'm still gonna fly........
> 
> when i left the hospital last week end, he said i will have a 3-4 week recovery since he ended up doing an open surgery.
> 
> figure i can recover in orlando just as well as i can at home.
> a bed in a hospital, at home or in a hotel is all the same to me......
> 
> 
> 
> true to my usual style, i will be packing the night before i leave for the airport.
> 
> hope all is well for youse homies!
> 
> 
> 
> btw, any of you out there have ever gone thru an appendectomy?_




Glad you are back and recovering. DW's sister went thru one years ago and I don't remember much of it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _i woke up this morning and just wanted to come home.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you to all the homies that were thinking of me and sending mummy dust.
> 
> 
> i'm living in my pj's.
> 
> i go back to the surgeon this coming week.
> hoping to feel better real soon._



Glad to see you back Mac ... take it easy and don't overdo things ...


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Glad to see Mac has come back and is feeling better!! 

Went shelling this morning and found a giant heart cockle shell. So cool!


----------



## macraven

_my stitches come out today !



i wanna go to bluer's house.
i love popcorn.
_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> my stitches come out today !  i wanna go to bluer's house. i love popcorn.



Yippe, stitches out, I'll have the popcorn ready!


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome, Mac!  No more stitches.   

Kogo, isn't it so much fun to find shells?  Glad you and Carol are having a great time on Sanibel.


----------



## goofyfigment

Woohoo for no more stitches hopefully the soreness subsides so you can enjoy vacation


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you posting again mac 

Glad you`re having fun Kogo............


Well we had an excellent morning blasting all the rides in IOA........then the rain came tumbling down so we left.

Won't be wandering far from hotel tonight.

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Nice to see you posting again mac
> 
> Glad you`re having fun Kogo............
> 
> 
> Well we had an excellent morning blasting all the rides in IOA........then the rain came tumbling down so we left.
> 
> Won't be wandering far from hotel tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing good





_it is not supposed to rain when carole and crew are at the darkside!_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Awesome, Mac!  No more stitches.
> 
> Kogo, isn't it so much fun to find shells?  Glad you and Carol are having a great time on Sanibel.




_tanx.

doc said i have 3-4 more weeks from today before i'm completely healed up.
i asked if that means no coasters.

he sighed._




goofyfigment said:


> Woohoo for no more stitches hopefully the soreness subsides so you can enjoy vacation



_when i say healed up that means the soreness, bruises and swelling will go down in that 3-4 week time period.

i figure i am already sore and still have some sharp pains every once in a while so if i go on a coaster, how will i really know if it hurts me.....

that's mac logic 101._



Bluer101 said:


> Yippe, stitches out, I'll have the popcorn ready!



_woot!

does it come with butter on the popcorn?_


----------



## donaldduck352

when i say healed up that means the soreness, bruises and swelling will go down in that 3-4 week time period.

i figure i am already sore and still have some sharp pains every once in a while so if i go on a coaster, how will i really know if it hurts me.....

that's mac logic 101.

*Now that's the spirit mac or some spirits might help..*


----------



## macraven




----------



## donaldduck352

*Glad your feeling better mac
See 'ya in the VIP room on the 11"th
Well unless I post again between now and then-but that's not seeing is it?*


----------



## buckeev

"doc said i have 3-4 more weeks from today before i'm completely healed up.
i asked if that means no coasters.

he sighed."

HAH!
Surprised he didn't say sure! Job security for him! 

Glad you're "up-n-running"....take it very slow the next few days, if possible!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _it is not supposed to rain when carole and crew are at the darkside!_



 no it's not supposed to rain........I think someone we both know...............who lives down here.............and is very tall...........has been doing a rain dance so his grass doesn't stay brown 

Think rain has finally stopped.........but girl in club lounge said rain tomorrow so might be a mall day.

Just had dinner at jakes bar........was supposed to be dinner at Tchoup Chop......but that's another story 

It was lovely and glad we went

Hope everyone's good


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> no it's not supposed to rain........I think someone we both know...............who lives down here.............and is very tall...........has been doing a rain dance so his grass doesn't stay brown
> 
> Think rain has finally stopped.........but girl in club lounge said rain tomorrow so might be a mall day.
> 
> Just had dinner at jakes bar........was supposed to be dinner at Tchoup Chop......but that's another story
> 
> It was lovely and glad went!



_ahhhh, i remember those weather talks with that tall person also........
tell him that if it rains, the grass stays green and grows.

then you have to mow.
or buy a herd of cows to graze.


tchoup chop you skipped?
oh my!

stomp your feet and maybe the family will notice where you want to eat tomorrow........


if i'm not real hungry or in a rush, i do like jakes.
i  hit jakes at least twice during my long stays.
if i am done with the parks and city walk for the evening, jakes does hit the spot for me._


----------



## keishashadow

bluer - i'm jealous!!! I find reasons to stop @ ace hardware for the free popcorn

enjoying the live feeds from Universal

carole - lol I gave u an unintended puzzle.  are you picking up the ipad here?  is it a deal vs  back home?  Now you have wondering why no tchoup chop since it's my mr's must do when staying onsite.  hopefully not a quality issue?

kogo do you have a pic to share?  have never been to Sanibel, love to shell, guess it should be added to my bucket list.  how long of a drive was it from Universal?



macraven said:


> _my stitches come out today !_
> 
> 
> 
> _i wanna go to bluer's house._
> _i love popcorn._


 
congrats on losing ur 

my family had an early tummy bug visit this weekend, fall is officially here.  Set up minor surgery for the Monday after my trip, will give me something to look forward to upon my return.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> congrats on losing ur
> 
> my family had an early tummy bug visit this weekend, fall is officially here.  Set up minor surgery for the Monday after my trip, will give me something to look forward to upon my return.



_i laughed at the 3 stitches....!
you have such a way with words keisha.


hate hearing about your surgery.
but it is better having that after your trip than before.
how in the world would you be able to hold your beer bottle with a wrapped finger?

tummy bugs suxs big time.
you feel so icky when it happens to you.

glad to read you have survived the bug invasion._


----------



## tink1957

Just a quick question for anyone who has booked on airtran thru southwest...can you check in online 24 hrs before a flight on airtran or do you have to wait until you get to the airport?  Everyone I talked to at SW vacations told me I could only to spend a frustrating morning trying to check in with no success  I called SW vacations again and was told I had to wait until I got to the airport... hoping my homies can help me out.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who has booked on airtran thru southwest...can you check in online 24 hrs before a flight on airtran or do you have to wait until you get to the airport?  Everyone I talked to at SW vacations told me I could only to spend a frustrating morning trying to check in with no success  I called SW vacations again and was told I had to wait until I got to the airport... hoping my homies can help me out.



_i have a flight booked for early january on sw round trip.
flight out to orlando is direct, non stop on SW.
return flight is AT with a connection.

before i booked, i called SW to ask about the return home check in.

they said i check in thru SW even though it is AT.
that way no luggage charge.

the email i received recently stated opposite.
return flight home, get boarding pass with AT and pay luggage fees.

i've only flown SW twice.
did not have those flights with AT even though they were in the merging part of the time i booked.

with that in mind, i am waiting to read what other homies say to your question.

i know keisha travels with SW so hopefully she will be able to answer the question!


to put it in a nutshell, i am no help..........lol_


----------



## Lynne G

tink1957 said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who has booked on airtran thru southwest...can you check in online 24 hrs before a flight on airtran or do you have to wait until you get to the airport?  Everyone I talked to at SW vacations told me I could only to spend a frustrating morning trying to check in with no success  I called SW vacations again and was told I had to wait until I got to the airport... hoping my homies can help me out.



SW has on their website that if you book using SW and are going on an Air Tran flight, you are to check in 24 hours before your flight, but unlike getting a spot in line, you will be assigned seats.  If you don't like your seats, you can try to change them with the gate attendant or ask for help from the flight attendants and hope to have nice fellow passengers that will switch seats with your party.  Remember, those who book through Air Tran mostly pay to have the seats they want.  Thus, if it is going to be a really full flight, the longer you wait to check in, the chance you get the odd seats.

Also, as long as you book through SW, even though you are taking an Air Tran flight, and checking in at the Air Tran counter, you are not to pay bag fees for up to 2 bags per person only if your trip includes a SW flight.  If you booked through Air Tran, you will (or, I guess if all is SW/AT segments, you will too).  Right now, AT carrier rules are in place, and SW carrier rules are in place.  Once the merger is done, then only SW carrier rules will be in effect.

I like SW.  I will be so glad when the merger is complete.

I am annoyed that we will be flying our kids down a few days after us, so they will be alone on an Air Tran flight I booked through SW.  Since they are a tween and teen that has traveled with me many times, I am not worried, but I hope they have no issues with checking bags at the Air Tran counter.

There's a big thread on the Transportation board that has fellow Disers happy and unhappy with their experiences with a SW/Air Tran flight.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

keishashadow said:


> kogo do you have a pic to share?  have never been to Sanibel, love to shell, guess it should be added to my bucket list.  how long of a drive was it from Universal?



Sanibel is about four hours from Leesburg, so it's probably three hours from Universal. 

It's definitely not a day trip, but it's well worth staying a few days. 

Unfortunately, because of the weather, we haven't been able to do the things we had originally planned. But on the bright side, that means lots more shelling!

Here is a photo of Carol's best find:





Here is a photo of my best find:





And an image for size comparison. The cockle is by far the best find I've had for the past two days. But I did find some really pretty banded tulips this morning. They're small but in perfect condition. I will be taking photos later of those. 






It's currently raining, so no more shelling for a little bit. We're going to a kitschy restaurant tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

Kogo - beautiful shells!!!!  Sorry to hear re the weather.  rain, rain go away until after HHN please!

Yes, AT flights booked via SWA are eligible to check in T-24 hours.  We did ok on our assigned seats, jury is out on the next two

There were many unhappy campers on the five flight legs we've taken since the change over this spring.  They did an absolutely horrible job of *not *mentioning anywhere prominent that you couldn't purchase EBIC on the AT flights.  When I called even the AT & SWA customer service reps had no idea.  I can only imagine how difficult there jobs was for sometime.

icky fits the bill.  can't remember the last time I had any adult beverage other than coffee, there goes my reputation.


----------



## RAPstar

Janet, did you see The Lion King yet? Did you like it? Sorry if I missed you posting about it, lol.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Had no luck checking in early but no issues except we aren't sitting together and are in middle seats back to back.  Oh well at least it's only a short flight and we're going to the darkside so it's all good.

 Happy hump day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> tchoup chop you skipped?
> oh my!
> 
> stomp your feet and maybe the family will notice where you want to eat tomorrow........
> 
> 
> if i'm not real hungry or in a rush, i do like jakes.
> i  hit jakes at least twice during my long stays.
> if i am done with the parks and city walk for the evening, jakes does hit the spot for me._



Well, we really enjoyed Jakes....I think I`m destined not to go back to Tchoup Chop lol.........yep we`ve been twice this trip to Jake`s.......love the pizza  



keishashadow said:


> carole - lol I gave u an unintended puzzle.  are you picking up the ipad here?  is it a deal vs  back home?  Now you have wondering why no tchoup chop since it's my mr's must do when staying onsite.  hopefully not a quality issue?



Yes it was quite the puzzle.....I was like, .....lol

Got my Ipad here, it works out cheaper here, although I did pay for a more expensive leather case (it was a plummy purple color ) with Bluetooth keyboard form Brookstone.......but overall much cheaper here the one I got.

Nothing quality wise with Tchoup Chop at all........bit of a mix up with menus and a little thing.....but definitely not quality....you`re good to go with the Mr 



Did the malls yesterday and Studios in the afternoon so, as weather is not looking great today, we are trying to decide to either just go to IOA and brave it.....it`s still warm after all.....or something else


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Janet, did you see The Lion King yet? Did you like it? Sorry if I missed you posting about it, lol.


 
thanks for asking & recommending that we go.  I didn't post since I started to get a stomach bug that day & it sorta took a bit of luster off the experience for me but it was the best show I've ever seen and would go back in a heartbeat.  I had expected a quality production but was blown away.

Scar actor was top notch, Pumba one almost stole the show and the two kid roles were more professional than many adults I've seen.  Interesting how they used the theater aisles often to expand the stage.  I admit to being rather obsessed now with how the masks moved as to Mufassa and the hyenas. 

carole - Ok, will keep the reservation then.  isn't it nice to find great shopping deals here?  nothing like new technology!  

have decided i finally need to upgrade to a smartphone, not sure if I should bite on the iphone 5C.  two of my kids hate their 4Ses(1- Verizon, 1- AT&T but both say battery life is lousy unless wifi is turned off and they drop calls often).  Other DS/wife say they love their 5s.  _any recommendations?_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - Ok, will keep the reservation then.  isn't it nice to find great shopping deals here?  nothing like new technology!
> 
> have decided i finally need to upgrade to a smartphone, not sure if I should bite on the iphone 5C.  two of my kids hate their 4Ses(1- Verizon, 1- AT&T but both say battery life is lousy unless wifi is turned off and they drop calls often).  Other DS/wife say they love their 5s.  _any recommendations?_



Food did look lovely.....even though we didn`t actually get any 

LOL......about new technology......they`ve told me dozens of times it`s the newest piece of kit.....how wonderful it is........all I want to do is easy internet and emails.......I`m a simple soul 

As for phones I`m very much in the minority with Iphone. I won`t have one........my android does exactly the same thing as my friends Iphone.....she has to have the latest gadget......every new gadget........I just need mine to work.....oh and have a purple gel cover 

But people do like them.

Ok.....not going to parks this morning.........guy in Club Lounge just told us it`s on for the day but clears tomorrow......we`ll wait till then.

More shopping today............I sense an extra suitcase after all


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> thanks for asking & recommending that we go.  I didn't post since I started to get a stomach bug that day & it sorta took a bit of luster off the experience for me but it was the best show I've ever seen and would go back in a heartbeat.  I had expected a quality production but was blown away.
> 
> Scar actor was top notch, Pumba one almost stole the show and the two kid roles were more professional than many adults I've seen.  Interesting how they used the theater aisles often to expand the stage.  I admit to being rather obsessed now with how the masks moved as to Mufassa and the hyenas.
> 
> carole - Ok, will keep the reservation then.  isn't it nice to find great shopping deals here?  nothing like new technology!
> 
> have decided i finally need to upgrade to a smartphone, not sure if I should bite on the iphone 5C.  two of my kids hate their 4Ses(1- Verizon, 1- AT&T but both say battery life is lousy unless wifi is turned off and they drop calls often).  Other DS/wife say they love their 5s.  _any recommendations?_



I have the making of book for the lion king, and it's fascinating all the different concepts they went through. I believe they use hydraulics on Scar and Mufasa's masks, and they have a small hand held controller to make them work. The hyenas are hand controlled. When they're not using one of the paws, they connect together to let them control the face. Similar with Timon's second hand being attached to the actor's knee


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So who all is going to HHN tomorrow night?

Carol and I have a groupon for the mini golf and then we're eating supper at Bubba Gumps, but will be heading into the park at 6:30. We'd love to meet up with someone and say hello.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> thanks for asking & recommending that we go.  I didn't post since I started to get a stomach bug that day & it sorta took a bit of luster off the experience for me but it was the best show I've ever seen and would go back in a heartbeat.  I had expected a quality production but was blown away.
> 
> Scar actor was top notch, Pumba one almost stole the show and the two kid roles were more professional than many adults I've seen.  Interesting how they used the theater aisles often to expand the stage.  I admit to being rather obsessed now with how the masks moved as to Mufassa and the hyenas.
> 
> carole - Ok, will keep the reservation then.  isn't it nice to find great shopping deals here?  nothing like new technology!
> 
> have decided i finally need to upgrade to a smartphone, not sure if I should bite on the iphone 5C.  two of my kids hate their 4Ses(1- Verizon, 1- AT&T but both say battery life is lousy unless wifi is turned off and they drop calls often).  Other DS/wife say they love their 5s.  _any recommendations?_




We have 2 iPhone 5 and just got DS the iPhoneC lime green. He loves his phone and we like ours too. We are not Apple fanatics but DW and I have had almost all the iPhone's since the first one. I don't know now if I could function without mine.


----------



## keishashadow

Andy - lol now I can sleep knowing 'the secret of the masks', just couldn't figure out how they worked so well, thank you.

ooooh mini golf!

I went with a data plan on my dumb phone for a whopping $10 a month at least until I figure out what i'm going to do.  I had eye on a lime green 5c too but there's a waiting list here for it.  I figured out how to post on FB (hope that falls under AT&T's unlimited data plan or I may have to run away from home when the bill comes due).  As long as I can log into SWA to get seat assignments on AT flight the next day while sitting in Finnegans i'll be happy.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Andy - lol now I can sleep knowing 'the secret of the masks', just couldn't figure out how they worked so well, thank you.
> 
> ooooh mini golf!
> 
> I went with a data plan on my dumb phone for a whopping $10 a month at least until I figure out what i'm going to do.  I had eye on a lime green 5c too but there's a waiting list here for it.  I figured out how to post on FB (hope that falls under AT&T's unlimited data plan or I may have to run away from home when the bill comes due).  As long as I can log into SWA to get seat assignments on AT flight the next day while sitting in Finnegans i'll be happy.



I was surprised walking into Apple on Saturday and buying his phone with plenty to go around.

Are you guys staying around Saturday after HHN?


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I was surprised walking into Apple on Saturday and buying his phone with plenty to go around.
> 
> Are you guys staying around Saturday after HHN?


 
They had white and the blue left.  Apparantly, gold & silver are going to be limited and a hot ticket.

sadly no, DH insists he must return to work on Sunday.  After they boot us out of the hotel on Saturday, we'll segue on over to the parks for a few hours before we have to leave early afternoon.  We'll see you on Friday, if I get hopelessly stuck trying to login to SWA maybe you can help me lol.


----------



## RAPstar

Janet, did you get an iPhone? I'm too tried to read things well. If you did, southwest has an app and it will let you check in and then you just print passes when you get to the 'port.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> They had white and the blue left.  Apparantly, gold & silver are going to be limited and a hot ticket.
> 
> sadly no, DH insists he must return to work on Sunday.  After they boot us out of the hotel on Saturday, we'll segue on over to the parks for a few hours before we have to leave early afternoon.  We'll see you on Friday, if I get hopelessly stuck trying to login to SWA maybe you can help me lol.



I got my first Iphone 3 years ago.  I wanted for vacation.  Checked in SW watching the Once Ocean show in SWO.  Printed my passes at the airport when I checked in my bag.  This August, I was waiting in line for Space Mountain in DLR, and checked out there, also printing my passes in the kiosk at LAX.  I now have a 5 that I am getting used to the different size.  Gave my old one to my DS.  DD wanted a windows phone, so that's why she's the odd ball.  Well, actually DH is, he does not want to use the phone other than to make calls.  DD has to show him how to even make and read a text.

Fighting a cold right now.  Went through a box of tissues and I still feel lousy.  Oh well, its Thursday, and then the week-end.  Wahoo!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> They had white and the blue left.  Apparantly, gold & silver are going to be limited and a hot ticket.  sadly no, DH insists he must return to work on Sunday.  After they boot us out of the hotel on Saturday, we'll segue on over to the parks for a few hours before we have to leave early afternoon.  We'll see you on Friday, if I get hopelessly stuck trying to login to SWA maybe you can help me lol.



Great, looking forward too it.


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> Janet, did you get an iPhone? I'm too tried to read things well. If you did, southwest has an app and it will let you check in and then you just print passes when you get to the 'port.



Andy, iPhones are one of the greatest things out there. We would be screwed if the Internet went down, lol. 



Lynne G said:


> I got my first Iphone 3 years ago.  I wanted for vacation.  Checked in SW watching the Once Ocean show in SWO.  Printed my passes at the airport when I checked in my bag.  This August, I was waiting in line for Space Mountain in DLR, and checked out there, also printing my passes in the kiosk at LAX.  I now have a 5 that I am getting used to the different size.  Gave my old one to my DS.  DD wanted a windows phone, so that's why she's the odd ball.  Well, actually DH is, he does not want to use the phone other than to make calls.  DD has to show him how to even make and read a text.  Fighting a cold right now.  Went through a box of tissues and I still feel lousy.  Oh well, its Thursday, and then the week-end.  Wahoo!



Take care and get more tissues.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Janet, did you get an iPhone? I'm too tried to read things well. If you did, southwest has an app and it will let you check in and then you just print passes when you get to the 'port.


nope, just data for my existing phone.  When youngest DS decides whatever new phone he wants I may just confiscate his (working backwards from Lynne's method, I must be doing something wrong here lol)



Bluer101 said:


> Great, looking forward too it.




lynne maybe an allergy?  ragweed is awful, as much as I hate to say it, we need a hard frost.


----------



## tink1957

Kogo Shuko said:


> So who all is going to HHN tomorrow night?
> 
> Carol and I have a groupon for the mini golf and then we're eating supper at Bubba Gumps, but will be heading into the park at 6:30. We'd love to meet up with someone and say hello.



Trey & I will be there...pm me and we can work out the details.

We had a great  1 hour 5 minutes flight and arrived 30 minutes early.  We met our driver Tony Hinds and he was awesome.  We got to the Holiday Inn and were upgraded to a 1 bedroom suite, thanks to my priority club status  Then we hit US and did all the new stuff, plus some old favorites.. I even tried Duff beer   We ate at Bob Marley's for the first time..it was OK ..more of a happy hour place for the atmosphere... then back to the studios for the night show.

All in all...it was the perfect first day


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> lynne maybe an allergy?  ragweed is awful, as much as I hate to say it, we need a hard frost.



No, don't think so.  Others in my office are sick too.  However, DS is very allergic to ragweed, and he's been nicely medicated for some time now.  I was thinking of stealing some  of his medicine.  Yeah, DS has mostly pollen based allegeries, so we too like a hard frost.  

Thanks for the well wishes all.  I think it's just a common cold, and hopefully it will pass soon. 

So excited for those doing HHN this week-end!


----------



## RAPstar

I hate doing laundry, but since I packed 2 weeks ago all I have to wash are undergarments, socks, and shorts/jeans. I'm just ready to get this work day over with so I can hopefully get some sleep before we leave for the airport at 5


----------



## goofyfigment

Lynne G said:
			
		

> No, don't think so.  Others in my office are sick too.  However, DS is very allergic to ragweed, and he's been nicely medicated for some time now.  I was thinking of stealing some  of his medicine.  Yeah, DS has mostly pollen based allegeries, so we too like a hard frost.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes all.  I think it's just a common cold, and hopefully it will pass soon.
> 
> So excited for those doing HHN this week-end!



Lynne I had some kind of stomach bug over the weekend too it hit me Friday night and lasted until Tuesday


----------



## RAPstar

ARGH!!! Stupid me forgot I left my iPod nano in my jeans so I washed (and dried) it!!!! I can only hope a semi-bad day before I leave can only mean that the trip will be good? Please?!


----------



## mrsabbott

RAPstar said:


> ARGH!!! Stupid me forgot I left my iPod nano in my jeans so I washed (and dried) it!!!! I can only hope a semi-bad day before I leave can only mean that the trip will be good? Please?!



This has happened to my daughter's.. Twice!  Both times it has miraculously continued to work so I hope yours does too!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Trey & I will be there...pm me and we can work out the details.
> 
> We had a great  1 hour 5 minutes flight and arrived 30 minutes early.  We met our driver Tony Hinds and he was awesome.  We got to the Holiday Inn and were upgraded to a 1 bedroom suite, thanks to my priority club status  Then we hit US and did all the new stuff, plus some old favorites.. I even tried Duff beer   We ate at Bob Marley's for the first time..it was OK ..more of a happy hour place for the atmosphere... then back to the studios for the night show.
> 
> All in all...it was the perfect first day



Yay......glad to hear you had such a good day.......looking forward to seeing you at 8 tonight 



Lynne G said:


> No, don't think so.  Others in my office are sick too.  However, DS is very allergic to ragweed, and he's been nicely medicated for some time now.  I was thinking of stealing some  of his medicine.  Yeah, DS has mostly pollen based allegeries, so we too like a hard frost.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes all.  I think it's just a common cold, and hopefully it will pass soon.



Aww......hope you feel better soon 



RAPstar said:


> ARGH!!! Stupid me forgot I left my iPod nano in my jeans so I washed (and dried) it!!!! I can only hope a semi-bad day before I leave can only mean that the trip will be good? Please?!



You will have a great trip I`m sure........will look out for you tomorrow night after 8ish 


Sunshine is back and its hot again   (had small shower then cleared this morning)

Had fantastic morning at IOA.....rides all walk on with EP..........heading to mall at millennia to get DS "another" watch .......then back, showered and changed........early dinner around 6ish and into HHN just before 8 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## RAPstar

mrsabbott said:


> This has happened to my daughter's.. Twice!  Both times it has miraculously continued to work so I hope yours does too!



It was completely dead, and the headphone hole had started to melt in. I just trashed it. Will check ebay or something when I get home to see if I can find a cheap replacement. Luckily I still have my stereo/CD player at work so I won't go stir crazy till I can find a replacement.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I hate doing laundry, but since I packed 2 weeks ago all I have to wash are undergarments, socks, and shorts/jeans. I'm just ready to get this work day over with so I can hopefully get some sleep before we leave for the airport at 5


 
have a good trip andy

To the all the HNN'ers, throw us a bone, pictures please


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> It was completely dead, and the headphone hole had started to melt in. I just trashed it. Will check ebay or something when I get home to see if I can find a cheap replacement. Luckily I still have my stereo/CD player at work so I won't go stir crazy till I can find a replacement.



RAPstar, you have the worse luck with electronics!
Have a great trip, and no more stressing!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Just enjoy your trip RAPstar!


We've reached Vistana. We're going to head to Bubba Gumps for supper then head in to HHNs.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo Shuko said:


> We've reached Vistana. We're going to head to Bubba Gumps for supper then head in to HHNs.



Woot!  Enjoy BG's.  We like that place for dinner.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Fighting a cold right now.  Went through a box of tissues and I still feel lousy.  Oh well, its Thursday, and then the week-end.  Wahoo!



_it's miserable to be living inside a kleenix box.

having a cold in early fall is no fun at all.


hope you are feeling better real soon._


----------



## macraven

_WAIT......


just saw we have a new kid on the block.


time to celebrate our newest homie here !!






to


mrsabbott


so glad you joined us.
now you are family._


----------



## Mikkimús

RAPstar enjoy your trip it will be awesome 

All of you who are going to HHN, I envy you guys so much, wish I could be there.

I managed to end up in hospital yesterday





No worries, I look better at the moment.
Will hopefully be released today.
Im doing a makeup on monday for a school project in the Icelandic cinema school and its a horror film

Have a wonderful trip everybody that are on their way or will soon be on their way to the Darkside


----------



## mrsabbott

macraven said:


> WAIT......
> 
> just saw we have a new kid on the block.
> 
> time to celebrate our newest homie here !!
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> mrsabbott
> 
> so glad you joined us.
> now you are family.



Thanks!!


----------



## mrsabbott

I am currently at work. We aren't supposed to get on Facebook but they never said I couldn't peruse disboards on my down time. 

I work in childcare and its morning rest time in my classroom for another 7 minutes or so. It's hard to get all 5 babies asleep/ quiet at the same time, especially with people popping in and out of the room. So I made a big "babies sleeping, do not disturb" sign and put it eye level outside the door for people to either ignore or assume that it doesn't apply to them. 

It throws the whole schedule off and the babies get cranky when they don't get their full rest. At least no one is pulling fire alarms like yesterday!! Lol!


----------



## keishashadow

hmmm "big babies sleeping, do not disturb" would work in my house

welcome mrs abbott

so...who among us leaving in a week *isn't* packed yet?  me


----------



## RAPstar

Made it!! Sitting in Finnegan's now then to ride the mummy!


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> Made it!! Sitting in Finnegan's now then to ride the mummy!



I'm going to join you, only if I was there.


----------



## RAPstar

Back outside finnegans waiting for HHN with a lovely strongbow cider


----------



## RAPstar

Yeah so Adam thought we'd be doing houses and rides at HHN. This is going to be a loooooong weekend. That being said AWIL is amazing!!


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> Yeah so Adam thought we'd be doing houses and rides at HHN. This is going to be a loooooong weekend. That being said AWIL is amazing!!



Rub it in!!!  I may make a HHN some day.  

Have a great time this week-end!


----------



## donaldduck352

RAPstar said:


> AWIL is amazing!!



*; AWIL: Alaska Weather Information Line or another meaning.Cant keep up acronyms...*


----------



## donaldduck352

*DOPE American Werewolf In London house!
For Uni to do this house 3times I remember its got to of got better.*


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;49678879 said:
			
		

> RAPstar enjoy your trip it will be awesome
> 
> All of you who are going to HHN, I envy you guys so much, wish I could be there.
> 
> I managed to end up in hospital yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I look better at the moment.
> Will hopefully be released today.
> Im doing a makeup on monday for a school project in the Icelandic cinema school and its a horror film
> 
> Have a wonderful trip everybody that are on their way or will soon be on their way to the Darkside



_oowie!!
i see the iv is in the back of your hand.

ouch..........

i hope you are feeling better real soon micky mouse!

otoh, that is a cute picture of youse._





mrsabbott said:


> I am currently at work. We aren't supposed to get on Facebook but they never said I couldn't peruse disboards on my down time.
> 
> I work in childcare and its morning rest time in my classroom for another 7 minutes or so. It's hard to get all 5 babies asleep/ quiet at the same time, especially with people popping in and out of the room. So I made a big "babies sleeping, do not disturb" sign and put it eye level outside the door for people to either ignore or assume that it doesn't apply to them.
> 
> It throws the whole schedule off and the babies get cranky when they don't get their full rest. At least no one is pulling fire alarms like yesterday!! Lol!



_child care is a tough job.
i thought raising 4 boys was a lot of work but you have a lot more than that to take care of all day!

i like how you think.
get the kiddos to sleep and then you can dis....._



RAPstar said:


> Made it!! Sitting in Finnegan's now then to ride the mummy!



_did you get the scotch eggs?
i love them there!_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hmmm "big babies sleeping, do not disturb" would work in my house
> 
> welcome mrs abbott
> 
> so...who among us leaving in a week *isn't* packed yet?  me



_

i'll keep you company in that category.

well, i leave at 3:00 am monday morning and i still have this weekend to pack.


put me in the "i have not packed yet" group._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> i'll keep you company in that category.
> 
> well, i leave at 3:00 am monday morning and i still have this weekend to pack.
> 
> put me in the "i have not packed yet" group.



You have a good reason as to why you arent pack!!!!  Hope you are feeling somewhat better


----------



## kittengal13

This may be _slightly_ premature, but when do HHN dates get announced? Going next year 29 Aug- 12 Sept, do I have ANY chance of making HHN? Has it every been this early?

I know it's a long shot, but my fingers are crossed


----------



## goofyfigment

kittengal13 said:
			
		

> This may be slightly premature, but when do HHN dates get announced? Going next year 29 Aug- 12 Sept, do I have ANY chance of making HHN? Has it every been this early?
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but my fingers are crossed



Usually the last 2 weekends of September


----------



## RAPstar

got to see mr. Metro and Vicki/Tink last night. Had great fun. Did all but 2 of the houses.


----------



## tink1957

It was great meeting Robbie/Andy last night... he was a hoot.as promised by Mac.  It's' so much fun going with someone who scares easily
, he even had a TM laughing at one point...good times

Hope Carole is OK...I haven't heard from her since we met up...she is a lovely person and I enjoyed spending time with her and her family.

I also got to meet Lynne/Kogo and Carol...it was nice to meet everyone in person and find out that they are all great people...I love my homies


----------



## mrsabbott

I am worn out!  It was a community outreach today at our church.. every year they organize volunteers to go out and do various jobs for schools/etc.. in the community.  Several did Habitat for Humanity, a few did stuff for local public and private schools, some painted, many of us landscaped..  That is what I did!  We landscaped the property at a local boy's group home.  They had a mile long walking path that we mulched, then we mulched their flower beds and around their trees (which was a huge area!!) but we managed to knock it all out about 2 hours ahead of schedule!  Beautiful day to do outside work but my body isn't used to shoveling and raking and whatnot for that long a time.  Still, only 2 blisters after it was all said and done, and those boys were all really happy at how nice their home looked once it was done.  It was a great group effort!  

Let me tell you guys, I heard one boy say how he'd been there for 6 years.. his mom didn't want him anymore so his grandparents came to get him but they couldn't "handle" him.. broke my heart!  

I'm exhausted but kind of invigorated too!  It felt good to go out there and do something for someone else just because!  I highly recommend it!  

So, I've eaten and had a little rest.. now I need to get to work on cleaning my house and stuff..  Got lots and lots of  to catch up on!!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> got to see mr. Metro and Vicki/Tink last night. Had great fun. Did all but 2 of the houses.



Sorry to have missed you Robbie/Andy......but glad you got to spend some time with Vicki And our Metro too 



tink1957 said:


> Hope Carole is OK...I haven't heard from her since we met up...she is a lovely person and I enjoyed spending time with her and her family.
> 
> I also got to meet Lynne/Kogo and Carol...it was nice to meet everyone in person and find out that they are all great people...I love my homies



That was so funny bumping into you in IOA there Vicki.....it`s so strange hearing someone shout my name over here........

Yes we had a lovely time with you both the other night too, it was a lovely evening with you. And meeting Kogo too......another face to a name  

Enjoy the rest of your trip 



mrsabbott said:


> now I need to get to work on cleaning my house and stuff..  Got lots and lots of  to catch up on!!



Oh I don`t envy you.......that`s what I`m going to be doing all next week when I get home........lots and lots and lots of laundry 

Well, last full day in the parks today.........those 2 are waiting for my "breakdown" moment......which hasn`t happened yet........I turn around and they are watching me like a hawk!!!

Back in room to pack  Get showered, changed and up to the Club Lounge for an hour or so, then out to Nascar for dinner tonight then some music in Margaritaville for our last night.

Up early tomorrow for Virgin Atlantic luggage drop at Downtown Disney. 

Hope everyone`s good and enjoying whatever it is you`re doing


----------



## Kogo Shuko

tink1957 said:


> I also got to meet Lynne/Kogo and Carol...it was nice to meet everyone in person and find out that they are all great people...I love my homies





schumigirl said:


> Yes we had a lovely time with you both the other night too, it was a lovely evening with you. And meeting Kogo too......another face to a name
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip



It was great meeting you guys, even if it was only for a half hour!! It makes this place even MORE like home!

Carol and I did manage to finish everything... we tried riding Transformers, but it konked out halfway through and they had to let us all off. 

Went to EPCOT today (egads, the crowds for wine and food!!) and tomorrow is shopping. Then more Disney on Monday and Tuesday. 

Whew!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Sorry to have missed you Robbie/Andy......but glad you got to spend some time with Vicki And our Metro too
> 
> 
> 
> That was so funny bumping into you in IOA there Vicki.....it`s so strange hearing someone shout my name over here........
> 
> Yes we had a lovely time with you both the other night too, it was a lovely evening with you. And meeting Kogo too......another face to a name
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don`t envy you.......that`s what I`m going to be doing all next week when I get home........lots and lots and lots of laundry
> 
> Well, last full day in the parks today.........those 2 are waiting for my "breakdown" moment......which hasn`t happened yet........I turn around and they are watching me like a hawk!!!
> 
> Back in room to pack  Get showered, changed and up to the Club Lounge for an hour or so, then out to Nascar for dinner tonight then some music in Margaritaville for our last night.
> 
> Up early tomorrow for Virgin Atlantic luggage drop at Downtown Disney.
> 
> Hope everyone`s good and enjoying whatever it is you`re doing



_it is about midnight.
i am on the computer to print out my ressies for the trip and decided, i can always do that later.
rather come here and post to my homies.


wanted to give carole a big  and say see youse next year!_


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> It was great meeting you guys, even if it was only for a half hour!! It makes this place even MORE like home!
> 
> Carol and I did manage to finish everything... we tried riding Transformers, but it konked out halfway through and they had to let us all off.
> 
> Went to EPCOT today (egads, the crowds for wine and food!!) and tomorrow is shopping. Then more Disney on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Whew!



_hey kogo!

i'll be at the motherland on monday for a week before i go to the darkside.


tell me where i will be meeting up with you, the date and place would help.

i don't know how i will find you since the parks are full of peeps and i don't know what you look like.

_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh the logistics of DISers meet and greets!  

Glad to hear all are having a good time or getting ready to in the Orlando area.

Feeling better, though my sense of smell has yet to be normal, and a residual cough and sniffles.  


Hope all are/will have a good Sunday night!  

Safe travels Mac,


----------



## macraven

_tanx lynne!

well, less than 7 hours and my ride picks me up to go to the airport.


i can now say that my check-in luggage is completely packed.
this is a record.
done with that bag earlier than i ever had before.

but, my carry on bag is not packed.

not concerned, still have time to get that in order.


_


----------



## Bluer101

Mac, 

Have a safe trip to the motherland. Can't wait till next week to see you and others at the Darkside. Going to be fun fun fun.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Mac,
> 
> Have a safe trip to the motherland. Can't wait till next week to see you and others at the Darkside. Going to be fun fun fun.



_yes, will be seeing you at the darkside!!
hhn, here we come.


i now have about 35 minutes until my car service picks me up to head to the airport.


i'm ready to take a nap now.
i hope i don't snore on the flight.


carry on bag is packed and i'm all set.
i just can't believe i really am going!


if i can connect to the internet at the motherland resort, i'll pop in here.
if not, i know i will get connection while at rph.

each post that i will be making will state how much i hate using my ipad on the trips.
get used to that, you'll be hearing it a lot....._


----------



## macraven

_it is 2:55 and i'm still here. 

the car service i always use to get to the airport hasn't shown up yet.
generally, they arrive 15 minutes prior to pick up time.

everything was going so smooth tonight, now i hit this snag.


hopefully they will be here the next time i look out the door.


i might be back and i might not.

_


----------



## Lynne G

Well Mac, I hope you arrived at the airport and are on your flight without delay, and are enjoying snoozing on the plane.  

I hope you have great weather and a great time.  


Happy Monday y'all!  Another day without rain, and mid 70's F.  So nice.  Well, not the 50 F I had to walk the dog in this morning.  

Time for tea.


----------



## Bluer101

Hope Mac made her flight. 

Also happy Monday to everyone, back to the grind but next week Universal!


----------



## keishashadow

bye mac, take 'er easy!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all 

Back home after 17 wonderful nights at Royal Pacific Resort 

It was the most amazing trip.....again.......we loved every second.

The staff there just make you feel like family returning home again, it`s so lovely when lots of the same people remember you from previous trips.

Thinking on doing a trip report, but worry it may get long winded and a bit boring.......17 nights is a long time to write about, and although we had an amazing time........it wouldn`t be what everyone would want to do.

There were so many highs........no lows at all.......but meeting up with Todd, that is always a highlight and we love spending time with him  And finally getting to meet my bud Vicki....we had such a good time together just wish it could have been longer  And meeting Kogo.......that was a  nice surprise and she is lovely too and she gave us a little gift.....thank you for that!!

Hotel as usual exceeded all our hopes and wishes....loved every second we spent there. Parks were good.......mainly quiet but busier on certain days but with EP.....it doesn`t matter.

Weather was amazing.......really really hot and only had high humidity part of one day and only had heavy rain one day but we had a mall at Millenia/Outlet centre day then and that is always good!!

So, back to normality.....trying to stave off jet lag at the moment. Had a good flight home, only 8 hours......9hrs 20 going over so a bit better....we even managed to sleep for a couple of hours. 

Now to start planning next Orlando trip ..........I have a 2 week trip to New York first in May .......but hey.....I can plan 2 long trips at the same time 

Hope everyone`s good......looking forward to hearing about all the meets and upcoming trips


----------



## SharkyGoddess

AHHHH!!!!! *panicking*

We leave in just a few days and I've still got so much to do! The last month has been a pita with my daughter having the stomach bug for an entire week and then the hubs spending time in the hospital for cellulitis. Recovering from that hasn't been easy. He still has some redness and discomfort. Ugh... I'm beat!

Mac... are we still meeting up on the 6th? We'll be at the park all day & HHN that night


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:
			
		

> hmmm "big babies sleeping, do not disturb" would work in my house
> 
> welcome mrs abbott
> 
> so...who among us leaving in a week isn't packed yet?  me



Leaving in 4 days... haven't even sorted clothes!


----------



## Lynne G

SharkyGoddess said:


> Leaving in 4 days... haven't even sorted clothes!



  I would be in the same place!  I usually pack the day or night before!

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> AHHHH!!!!! *panicking*
> 
> We leave in just a few days and I've still got so much to do! The last month has been a pita with my daughter having the stomach bug for an entire week and then the hubs spending time in the hospital for cellulitis. Recovering from that hasn't been easy. He still has some redness and discomfort. Ugh... I'm beat!
> 
> Mac... are we still meeting up on the 6th? We'll be at the park all day & HHN that night



See you at finnegans that Sunday

Will be wearing my black and white CSW jersey.
macraven will be the letters on the back of it.

I will pin my hair up so you can see my name.
Have long blonde hair and not thin
U will not miss me.
Wear a shark or fish on your shoulder so I can find youse
Going to do a meet and greet with marqiribi at 3:30 ish


SharkyGoddess said:


> Leaving in 4 days... haven't even sorted clothes!


You have plenty of time.
I finished my packing 7 hours before I left


----------



## goofyfigment

All this talk about meeting up makes me so sad. I should be there NOW my original plans had me flying out Saturday. Now I just wait til next year!  Enjoy and let me know how hhn is 22 days and counting


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> AHHHH!!!!! *panicking*
> 
> We leave in just a few days and I've still got so much to do! The last month has been a pita with my daughter having the stomach bug for an entire week and then the hubs spending time in the hospital for cellulitis. Recovering from that hasn't been easy. He still has some redness and discomfort. Ugh... I'm beat!
> 
> Mac... are we still meeting up on the 6th? We'll be at the park all day & HHN that night



See you at finnegans that Sunday

Will be wearing my black and white CSW jersey.
macraven will be the letters on the back of it.

I will pin my hair up so you can see my name.
Have long blonde hair and not thin
U will not miss me.
Wear a shark or fish on your shoulder so I can find youse
Going to do a meet and greet with marqiribi at 3:30 ish


SharkyGoddess said:


> Leaving in 4 days... haven't even sorted clothes!


You have plenty of time.
I finished my packing 7 hours before I left


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> There were so many highs........no lows at all.......but meeting up with Todd, that is always a highlight and we love spending time with him


 Awww that's sweet Carole...thank you and I certainly feel the same way! 

Glad you guys had a safe trip back home.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> I would be in the same place!  I usually pack the day or night before!
> 
> Hope you have a great trip!



Thank you! I've been cleaning so I can return to a clean house I can relax in lol Today is officially laundry day!


----------



## keishashadow

SharkyGoddess said:


> Leaving in 4 days... haven't even sorted clothes!


 
me too



I started to sort clothing on the weekend. DH stuck working midnight shift & sleeping during day so decided to set up packing central in living room. I pre-sorted and grouped things, then stuffed in white bathroom draw trash bags. Appears the one containing my favorite undergarments was confused for garbage and tossed 

spent over 7 hours last night in ER with middle DS who had a bug bite get badly infected, needed meds/IVs. Certainly better it happened now than when I'm gone.

welcome home carole!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> See you at finnegans that Sunday
> 
> Will be wearing my black and white CSW jersey.
> macraven will be the letters on the back of it.
> 
> I will pin my hair up so you can see my name.
> Have long blonde hair and not thin
> U will not miss me.
> Wear a shark or fish on your shoulder so I can find youse
> Going to do a meet and greet with marqiribi at 3:30 ish
> 
> You have plenty of time.
> I finished my packing 7 hours before I left



Sunday 3:30ish Finnegans... got it! Now off to find something sharky to wear


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> me too
> 
> 
> 
> I started to sort clothing on the weekend. DH stuck working midnight shift & sleeping during day so decided to set up packing central in living room. I pre-sorted and grouped things, then stuffed in white bathroom draw trash bags. Appears the one containing my favorite undergarments was confused for garbage and tossed
> 
> spent over 7 hours last night in ER with middle DS who had a bug bite get badly infected, needed meds/IVs. Certainly better it happened now than when I'm gone.
> 
> welcome home carole!



YIKES!!!! Glad DS is doing better! DD was bit by a sac spider that lead to lymphangitis... nasty buggers!

Our living room is laundry central for us too. Frequently over heard at my house... "Damnit Tod! Quit nesting in my bra!" I'll probably get scolded for that sentence 

and for the love of Poseidon that banana riding the turtle is the cutest! I'm swiping it!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Keisha,
when it rains it pours!  We always have drama before we leave.   Hope your DS is feeling better.  Infections are not good.  


Welcome home to Carole, and have a great time to those in and coming to Orlando.


We're having summer again, highs today and the next couple of days, to be in the 80's F.  Still not ready to change everything in my closet.  I'm hoping to save some T's and shorts for our December trip.  Hoping the SWO and Tampa areaa have unusal high temps when we're there!


----------



## keishashadow

SharkyGoddess said:


> YIKES!!!! Glad DS is doing better! DD was bit by a sac spider that lead to lymphangitis... nasty buggers!
> 
> Our living room is laundry central for us too. Frequently over heard at my house... "Damnit Tod! Quit nesting in my bra!" I'll probably get scolded for that sentence
> 
> and for the love of Poseidon that banana riding the turtle is the cutest! I'm swiping it!


 

the last week before a trip is always hectic yet seems to move slowly, same way my coffee fueled brain is working now.

who could think a little bite could cause such drama?  I've heard some scary tales today from people when relating DSs story. 

Lynne yes i'm loving the weather here.  No luck replacing anything @ WM but did score some shorts on the clearance rack for $3 - $5 including a pair of neon pink ones to complete my MNSSHP 'costume' (Cheshire cat scrub top)...call me classy


----------



## RAPstar

I'm home, unfortunately. But at least I have the next 2 days to unwind


----------



## RAPstar

Hey, is there something behind me?


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Rapstar, that was a quick trip!   Love the picture with the werewolf behind ya.  

Waiting to see some more of HHN.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Sunday 3:30ish Finnegans... got it! Now off to find something sharky to wear



Carry a can of opened sardines so I can follow thr scent.

I took one my pills and getting loopy.

I hope I make sense

On Simpsons one of the main charcters will die this season


----------



## macraven

I need bluer to show me how to use this stupid $895 to work right!!

I hate my ipad.
Blue boy pleas bring your ipad with when u come to Rph,PLEASE!!!


Entertains on
I need to go to bed and slurry

Saw Vicki and had fun!

Talked to kugo Amir couplir time today trying to connect.really want to meet her.heard from Patrick today trying to connect with hindmost this week.
Did I ever tell u iwipped hie room pic nap bout soon years ago.
Hides room maws below mine


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> I need bluer to show me how to use this stupid $895 to work right!!
> 
> I hate my ipad.
> Blue boy pleas bring your ipad with when u come to Rph,PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> Entertains on
> I need to go to bed and slurry
> 
> Saw Vicki and had fun!
> 
> Talked to kugo Amir couplir time today trying to connect.really want to meet her.heard from Patrick today trying to connect with hindmost this week.
> Did I ever tell u iwipped hie room pic nap bout soon years ago
> 
> 
> Hides room maws below mine
> 
> Right now my keyboard letters keep moving and it blowing my Ming.
> 
> Better eng here.
> 
> Janet is used to mr posting after I itake this meds.
> 
> If u fop don't understand sphere will translate fur yuose
> 
> 
> Later
> Navmac


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.......hope you getting your much needed sleep now..........glad your trip is going well and you're catching up with peeps there 

I'm getting used to the IPad.......well, when I get through ironing all the laundry I washed yesterday DS is going to give me a master class in its workings and TRY and set up my email account on it  we'll get there with them my friend!

Jet lag is ok this year........when we get home from airport we sleep for 4 hours then get up, unpack all our stuff and sort out all the stuff we bring back and throw washing in laundry room, order Chinese takeout and go to bed around 10 and it seems to work for us. We all back to normal time for us.

Weather is cool.......low 50's during the day yesterday......bit of a change 

Off to mall today I need winter boots and DS managed to lose his iPod charger in Orlando, so a new one it is from Apple store today.

Happy hump day


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> spent over 7 hours last night in ER with middle DS who had a bug bite get badly infected, needed meds/IVs. Certainly better it happened now than when I'm gone.
> 
> welcome home carole!



Thanks for the welcome back 

Goodness hope DS is ok.......I missed this post earlier........yep glad you were there for him and not on your trip. Sounds like a nasty one. Is he alright now?


----------



## keishashadow

happy humpty hump day

medicated jet-lagged werewolf eats ipad, makes perfect sense on the SAN thread.

kiddo isn't worse so i'll term it of good news variety and put on my blinders


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> happy humpty hump day
> 
> medicated jet-lagged werewolf eats ipad, makes perfect sense on the SAN thread.
> 
> kiddo isn't worse so i'll term it of good news variety and put on my blinders



The dis proof reader passed me!

Hope your son recovers smoothly and quickly.

Carole, take care.
Laundry is highly over rated.

Catch all youse homies later!


----------



## Metro West

As long as the weather holds, I'm planning on stopping by HHN Friday night after work. I should be there around 5pm in the holding area.


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> happy humpty hump day
> 
> *medicated jet-lagged werewolf eats ipad, makes perfect sense on the SAN thread.*
> 
> kiddo isn't worse so i'll term it of good news variety and put on my blinders







macraven said:


> *The dis proof reader passed me!*
> 
> Hope your son recovers smoothly and quickly.
> 
> Carole, take care.
> Laundry is highly over rated.
> 
> Catch all youse homies later!





l am glad to see you around, stupid iPad and all!!

have fun mac!!


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> happy humpty hump day
> 
> medicated jet-lagged werewolf eats ipad, makes perfect sense on the SAN thread.
> 
> kiddo isn't worse so i'll term it of good news variety and put on my blinders



great translation Janet

Hope your boy recovers quickly... I woke up with a bite of unknown origin a few years ago...the Dr said it was probably a spider bite.  She gave me antibiotics but it took some time to heal.

We're back to the real world today...which is highly overrated.  I would rather be fighting zombies than doing laundry today.

 Had a great time with Mac, Carole, Robbie and Lynne...it was the best trip ever.


----------



## thebigkahuna

last time I was here Mac was in the hospital!!! so glad to see things are back to normal


----------



## Bluer101

I'm sitting here tonight catching up and  so hard at you guys or gals. Can't wait till next week.


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, so glad to hear you had a fabulous trip!  


Glad to hear Keisha's boy is getting better.

Happy to hear Mac from the mouse house.  Loopy or iPad challenged or just Mac, it is always nice to have Mac post.  Enjoy Mac!  

Real life is always overrated!  With a tween girl and teen boy, laundry in our house never ends!  These warmer days are not helping the laundry pile either.

Night all!


----------



## goofyfigment

3 weeks from today I'll be at pbh. Waiting on reviews of hhn to see if I should go Wednesday and Thursday or just Thursday. Can't wait.

Hope you're enjoying your trip Mac.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Tink, so glad to hear you had a fabulous trip!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear Keisha's boy is getting better.
> 
> Happy to hear Mac from the mouse house.  Loopy or iPad challenged or just Mac, it is always nice to have Mac post.  Enjoy Mac!
> 
> Real life is always overrated!  With a tween girl and teen boy, laundry in our house never ends!  These warmer days are not helping the laundry pile either.
> 
> Night all!





The internet at the motherland is less than ideal for me.
Speed here is so slow.
Ugh....

And I am a tad challenged using my iPad.

Watching the weather.
Looks like it will be duck weather soon.


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> The internet at the motherland is less than ideal for me.
> Speed here is so slow.
> Ugh....
> 
> And I am a tad challenged using my iPad.
> 
> Watching the weather.
> Looks like it will be duck weather soon.



*somebody called for the d'duck??*


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> We're back to the real world today...which is highly overrated.  I would rather be fighting zombies than doing laundry today.
> 
> Had a great time with Mac, Carole, Robbie and Lynne...it was the best trip ever.



Yep...real world is highly overrated I agree.......and I`m finally finished all my washing......drying......ironing......and everyone hangs up their own......all ready for new start again today!!!! 
Glad you had such a great trip, so did we........it was so lovely meeting up finally 


We have had such nice weather since we got back, it`s almost spring like......it won`t last!!

Haven`t got around to uploading pictures yet from camera.....will get to it sometime......have to work out how to transfer them to Image shack again.....I forget every time I do it  Then I can start on a trippie again.

Happy Thursday


----------



## macraven

Good Thursday morning homies!

After two failed attempts In connecting with Kogo, finally have a plan.

Gonna meet and greet today.  



Last day. Of sunshine here.
Watched tv this morning and rain on thr way for the weekend.
Knew this would happen sooner or later.

So wishing it is dry on the 11th.
Doing a homie tour that night

Later.......

Oh, nescrap is still the coffee at my resort.
Im learning to drink it....


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Good Thursday morning homies!  After two failed attempts In connecting with Kogo, finally have a plan.  Gonna meet and greet today.    Last day. Of sunshine here. Watched tv this morning and rain on thr way for the weekend. Knew this would happen sooner or later.  So wishing it is dry on the 11th. Doing a homie tour that night  Later.......  Oh, nescrap is still the coffee at my resort. Im learning to drink it....



From the weather down here they are now saying not so much rain as they thought. It should be better for the tour on the 11 th. I'm keeping an eye on the weather too. Have fun with Kogo, so much homie meeting going on lately. 

Maybe one year we need to have a DIS meet at the Darkside. Maybe RPR can do a group deal, just thinking.


----------



## keishashadow

15 years going same time period to Orlando & last year was the 1st time we were rained out several days, doesn't seem right to complain...

yeah right 

way to polish a turd, accu-weather:

"thunderstorms: in spots, possible, in the area, a couple, a little rain"


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> The internet at the motherland is less than ideal for me.
> Speed here is so slow.
> Ugh....
> 
> And I am a tad challenged using my iPad.
> 
> Watching the weather.
> Looks like it will be duck weather soon.



On our last few trips we didn't have any problem with the interwebs at the Motherland - at least not at the resort ... sometimes the wifi cuts out occasionally in the parks though 



macraven said:


> Oh, nescrap is still the coffee at my resort.
> Im learning to drink it....


Yeah I think they're still in the process of switching all the resorts over


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Woohoo!!

Mac and I finally met up!!
We sat in the Grand Floridian and had a great chat. 

Later Carol and I had dole whips at the Captain Cook at the Polynesian. Because that's just what you DO, right?


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> 15 years going same time period to Orlando & last year was the 1st time we were rained out several days, doesn't seem right to complain...
> 
> yeah right
> 
> way to polish a turd, accu-weather:
> 
> "thunderstorms: in spots, possible, in the area, a couple, a little rain"



*Remember 2yrs ago,much less last year,the tour guide threw away our ponchos and we were soaked at the end of the night?You did have youre fishing hat on thow!!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Kogo Shuko said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> Mac and I finally met up!!
> We sat in the Grand Floridian and had a great chat.
> 
> Later Carol and I had dole whips at the Captain Cook at the Polynesian. Because that's just what you DO, right?



*Seeing fellow posters are awesomeWhat we post is not who we are in person.
I love meeting other Dis'ers it puts a whole new perceptive of peeps we Dis with and friendship follows on a diff level..*


----------



## goofyfigment

keishashadow said:
			
		

> 15 years going same time period to Orlando & last year was the 1st time we were rained out several days, doesn't seem right to complain...
> 
> yeah right
> 
> way to polish a turd, accu-weather:
> 
> "thunderstorms: in spots, possible, in the area, a couple, a little rain"



Last year was horrible. We were the last group through alice cooper house before they closed it due to flodding


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Last year was horrible. We were the last group through alice cooper house before they closed it due to flodding



I feel your pain!

That happened to me with the Poe house.
Except I was the next to enter the Poe house before it closed.  Very long wait.
Aggravating.......


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yep...real world is highly overrated I agree.......and I`m finally finished all my washing......drying......ironing......and everyone hangs up their own......all ready for new start again today!!!!
> Glad you had such a great trip, so did we........it was so lovely meeting up finally
> 
> 
> We have had such nice weather since we got back, it`s almost spring like......it won`t last!!
> 
> Haven`t got around to uploading pictures yet from camera.....will get to it sometime......have to work out how to transfer them to Image shack again.....I forget every time I do it  Then I can start on a trippie again.
> 
> Happy Thursday




You are doing better than me homie.
I have left my camera in the room...
No pictures taken yet.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> From the weather down here they are now saying not so much rain as they thought. It should be better for the tour on the 11 th. I'm keeping an eye on the weather too. Have fun with Kogo, so much homie meeting going on lately.
> 
> Maybe one year we need to have a DIS meet at the Darkside. Maybe RPR can do a group deal, just thinking.



Sounds like a plan.
I try to list when I am in Orlando so I can do meet and greets.
Really enjoy putting a face with a name.

You will be able to meet up with at least 5 homies very soon.


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> Mac and I finally met up!!
> We sat in the Grand Floridian and had a great chat.
> 
> Later Carol and I had dole whips at the Captain Cook at the Polynesian. Because that's just what you DO, right?



Great to meet up with you today Kogo!

I went back to MK and then over to Epcot for F&W around 6ish until near closing.

Hasn't the weather here been beautiful!

The monorail did not shut down this time......

Something to share....
I was on the monorail to meet up with Kogo at the GF.
I saw a couple of ladies get on at the CR resort.
They sat opposite of me in the same car.

I stared at the redheads hat asit listed Canada on it.
The monorail had long delays, all the way to the GF.

They got off and so did I.

I stood on the platform and phoned Kogo.
She answered.
Laughing she said, come inside the hotel....
Haha, she was the one that got out of the monorail when I did....

The entire time, she was the one that was sitting across from me during that ride!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Great to meet up with you today Kogo!  I went back to MK and then over to Epcot for F&W around 6ish until near closing.  Hasn't the weather here been beautiful!  The monorail did not shut down this time......  Something to share.... I was on the monorail to meet up with Kogo at the GF. I saw a couple of ladies get on at the CR resort. They sat opposite of me in the same car.  I stared at the redheads hat asit listed Canada on it. The monorail had long delays, all the way to the GF.  They got off and so did I.  I stood on the platform and phoned Kogo. She answered. Laughing she said, come inside the hotel.... Haha, she was the one that got out of the monorail when I did....  The entire time, she was the one that was sitting across from me during that ride!



That is awesome about Kogo. 

A few years ago something similar happened with us meeting Coach. We were standing in line for EE at IOA. DW, DS, and I were talking and I front if us was a family. After about 2-3 minutes I turned to DW and said " I believe that's Coach and his family, I'm positive. ". They were staying at HRH and everyone knows we are RPR, where else. 

So I asked and sure enough it was them, small world.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Kogo Shuko said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> Mac and I finally met up!!
> We sat in the Grand Floridian and had a great chat.
> 
> Later Carol and I had dole whips at the Captain Cook at the Polynesian. Because that's just what you DO, right?


Love to sit at the GF and just relax ... such a nice resort  ... The Polynesian is our favorite resort and yes you have to get dole whips at Captain Cooks ... I've actually seen people try to pile the dole whip as high as they can get it ... one guy even had it about a foot high 



macraven said:


> Great to meet up with you today Kogo!
> 
> I went back to MK and then over to Epcot for F&W around 6ish until near closing.
> 
> Hasn't the weather here been beautiful!
> 
> The monorail did not shut down this time......
> 
> Something to share....
> I was on the monorail to meet up with Kogo at the GF.
> I saw a couple of ladies get on at the CR resort.
> They sat opposite of me in the same car.
> 
> I stared at the redheads hat asit listed Canada on it.
> The monorail had long delays, all the way to the GF.
> 
> They got off and so did I.
> 
> I stood on the platform and phoned Kogo.
> She answered.
> Laughing she said, come inside the hotel....
> Haha, she was the one that got out of the monorail when I did....
> 
> The entire time, she was the one that was sitting across from me during that ride!


 ... awesome!


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Remember 2yrs ago,much less last year,the tour guide threw away our ponchos and we were soaked at the end of the night?You did have youre fishing hat on thow!!!!*


 
I packed two of them this year style goes out the window when it's raining

love that small world story re mac & kogo, glad to hear the weather's been swell

i'm almost packed, just wanted to say c'ya!


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> I packed two of them this year style goes out the window when it's raining
> 
> love that small world story re mac & kogo, glad to hear the weather's been swell
> 
> i'm almost packed, just wanted to say c'ya!



*c'yall  in 11 days!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I packed two of them this year style goes out the window when it's raining
> 
> love that small world story re mac & kogo, glad to hear the weather's been swell
> 
> i'm almost packed, just wanted to say c'ya!



I set an all time of being packed within 7 hours prior to departure.

Go aged and break my record Damn It Janet...
I do hope you will do that sing along at the show with me....
Todd does..
The gauntlet has now been thrown done, just sayin...


----------



## macraven

Took a Norco and an seeing fuzzy keyboard.
If it was not late I would call youse problem is you re probably catching zzzz's now but by chance did call, it would still be bad.

I forgot the reason I wanted to call yuse

Which is good time to tell others that drugs are really evil!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Great to meet up with you today Kogo!
> 
> I went back to MK and then over to Epcot for F&W around 6ish until near closing.
> 
> Hasn't the weather here been beautiful!
> 
> The monorail did not shut down this time......
> 
> Something to share....
> I was on the monorail to meet up with Kogo at the GF.
> I saw a couple of ladies get on at the CR resort.
> They sat opposite of me in the same car.
> 
> I stared at the redheads hat asit listed Canada on it.
> The monorail had long delays, all the way to the GF.
> 
> They got off and so did I.
> 
> I stood on the platform and phoned Kogo.
> She answered.
> Laughing she said, come inside the hotel....
> Haha, she was the one that got out of the monorail when I did....
> 
> The entire time, she was the one that was sitting across from me during that ride!



Well...G'-DOI MAC...It *IS *a SMALL WORLD...(afterall).


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So while I was at Hollywood Studios on Tuesday I saw a sign that reminded me of MacRaven.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo, love that picture.  Glad to hear you are having a good vacation.  


Mac,  I hope you are feeling better.  


Safe travels to those going in the next week or so.


It is a Saturday night in October and our AC is on.  Was close to 90 today, and will be 85 and humid tomorrow.  I think our weather is confused and is giving us June weather.

Hope all are having/had a good nght!


----------



## macraven

Kewl pic Kogo.

Last night for me at the motherland, for now...
Returning in less than 10 weeks.

Don't ask, long story....

Heading to the dark said in the morning.

Gotta meet up with sharks and marqiribi at finnegans in the afternoon.

Hoping Metro will be there too.


Wishing for no rain Sunday!

Tired but enjoying sunshine.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

WE ARE HERE! Lord have mercy what a trip in! Last week was pure hell but I am certain it's got it all out of it's system and this week will be much deserved and much much more appreciated. 

Can't wait to hit the Motherland and scare some spooks tonight! & I'm even more excited to meet the Raven! YAYness!!!


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> WE ARE HERE! Lord have mercy what a trip in! Last week was pure hell but I am certain it's got it all out of it's system and this week will be much deserved and much much more appreciated.
> 
> Can't wait to hit the Motherland and scare some spooks tonight! & I'm even more excited to meet the Raven! YAYness!!!



Glad you made it safe Sharky........have a great trip 

Kogo.....glad you got to meet with our mac.........and yes cool picture 


Picked all the late apples of our trees today.....made a load of cinnamon apples and some apple pies.......chest freezer is full now....and the house smells lush!!!

Pretty mild here still........not warm, but pleasant.....that`ll do for October here!!

Looking forward to hearing about all the meets going on this coming week


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> WE ARE HERE! Lord have mercy what a trip in! Last week was pure hell but I am certain it's got it all out of it's system and this week will be much deserved and much much more appreciated.
> 
> Can't wait to hit the Motherland and scare some spooks tonight! & I'm even more excited to meet the Raven! YAYness!!!



Where are you now?
I am sitting at the Rph lobby waiting for mr room.
Fear it will be a long wait.

Sharks, this will be a better week for youse!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Where are you now?
> I am sitting at the Rph lobby waiting for mr room.
> Fear it will be a long wait.
> 
> Sharks, this will be a better week for youse!



They don't have your regular room ready? Bet its nice to be home though. 

Jen and I can't wait till Friday. We were just talking about meeting everyone and doing the tour. So far weather looks pretty good through this week for everyone.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> They don't have your regular room ready? Bet its nice to be home though.
> .




Still waiting in the lobby.
The TM that checked me in said all rooms were filled last night.
I figured my room will be ready, hopefully by 1:00 today.

It could be a hit or miss, who knows.
Difficult to predict when you only want a specific room.

You arriving early next Friday?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Still waiting in the lobby.
> The TM that checked me in said all rooms were filled last night.
> I figured my room will be ready, hopefully by 1:00 today.
> 
> It could be a hit or miss, who knows.
> Difficult to predict when you only want a specific room.
> 
> You arriving early next Friday?



Yep, Jen and I should be there around 8-9 am. Then checkin and hit the club lounge for some breakfast.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, Jen and I should be there around 8-9 am. Then checkin and hit the club lounge for some breakfast.




Bluer.......quoting you as I try to work out how to quote from IPad..............haven't worked out how to multi quote yet.......or where the smilies are??

I could do with a master class from you too I think.......

I'm not brilliant with new technology....lol


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Bluer.......quoting you as I try to work out how to quote from IPad..............haven't worked out how to multi quote yet.......or where the smilies are??
> 
> I could do with a master class from you too I think.......
> 
> I'm not brilliant with new technology....lol



I do not use the DIS app on the iPad. I do use the app on the iPhone though. There are no smilies from the app that's why I use the regular web page on the iPad. 

To multi quote from the app just hit the little down arrow in the upper right of the person you want to quote. Then there should be a drop down list. Do not select the quote from that list. At the far left you will see a empty little white box. Click that and it should put a check mark there and highlight the post a light yellow. Then repeat on all the posts you wish to quote. 

After all the ones you want are highlighted hit the other next looking arrow in the upper right, the one you use for a regular post with no quote. You will now see an option for  multi quote.


----------



## macraven

Can not not believe I beat sharky here.......

Had a wonderful evening at hhn with homies!

Pax & mrs, maruibi/Marco and Sharky & mr 

It was really a fun time tonight


----------



## macraven

Schumigirl....


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I do not use the DIS app on the iPad. I do use the app on the iPhone though. There are no smilies from the app that's why I use the regular web page on the iPad.
> 
> To multi quote from the app just hit the little down arrow in the upper right of the person you want to quote. Then there should be a drop down list. Do not select the quote from that list. At the far left you will see a empty little white box. Click that and it should put a check mark there and highlight the post a light yellow. Then repeat on all the posts you wish to quote.
> 
> After all the ones you want are highlighted hit the other next looking arrow in the upper right, the one you use for a regular post with no quote. You will now see an option for  multi quote.



Aww thanks for that......you explain it so well........ think I may stick to regular web page too, I like my smilies too much. I guess some apps are better than others.
Looking forward to hearing about your upcoming weekend 



macraven said:


> Schumigirl....



.........right back at ya.........



Just when you think you have recovered totally from jet lag.....it creeps up on you again. We all went to bed around 11 last night and we all slept till just after 10 this morning.........never heard a sound..........so we all feel back to normal today. Can't believe we've been home a week today..............still a week closer till we get back next year 

Hope everyone's has a great week wherever you are


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm back at work! Bah! lol

I had a great time in Florida, but I admit it's good to be home. 

I've got some redecorating to do because I have all these new shells. Hmm...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:
			
		

> Can not not believe I beat sharky here.......
> 
> Had a wonderful evening at hhn with homies!
> 
> Pax & mrs, maruibi/Marco and Sharky & mr
> 
> It was really a fun time tonight



You did! We hit the Mummy and CITW before heading back. I had a nice long shower and died lol

I LOVED spending the evening with you all! Pax & Dora and Marco were a bonus meeting, but for anyone who hasn't met with Macraven yet... YOU'RE MISSING OUT!

The hubs and I can't wait to spend time with you again


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo Shuko said:


> I'm back at work! Bah! lol
> 
> I had a great time in Florida, but I admit it's good to be home.
> 
> I've got some redecorating to do because I have all these new shells. Hmm...



My DD and I put our nicest shells in a shadow box picture frame, with some of the sand we took, then wrote with paint our date and Sanibel.   It's a cute reminder.  Box was about 5x7 inches.

Glad to hear home safely.


Wahoo!  To those who got to meet at HHN.   

We'd we happy to meet a fellow Diser over the Christmas holiday.  (I know, I'm crazy to be in Orlando that time of year!  )

Once again, a rainy Monday has come upon me.  Oh well.  It's supposed to be the most intense around 5 pm.  Yep, just in time for the best of our rush hour.   

Hope all are doing well!


----------



## macraven

Lynne, it is raining here now.
Hope your rain lets up soon.

It is exciting to meet homies In person, can not wait til I can meet up with youse !


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne, it is raining here now.
> Hope your rain lets up soon.
> 
> It is exciting to meet homies In person, can not wait til I can meet up with youse !



Thanks Mac!  Hope your rain is short lived too!

Someday our paths will cross, I know it.

Have a good time, even though it is raining.


----------



## macraven

Sharky,  it was fun last night, so glad we were able to connect up!

Hope you did not get caught I that rain around noontime today.
I saw the black clouds and took a pass fro the parks.will go to ioa later today.


Have fun when you hit the beaches!


----------



## ky07

Stopping by to say hi homies
Been a ruff past few days cause a good friend of the family passed away and went to her funeral Thursday and DW uncle passed away suddenly yesterday morning


----------



## Lynne G

KY sorry to hear of your losses.  I hope some good news comes your way.

Hope your family is doing well too.  Your little one must be getting big.


----------



## macraven

It takes a lot of time to heal homie.

I am still feeling the pain.

Just hang in there. Time does soothe that pain over time


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies Been a ruff past few days cause a good friend of the family passed away and went to her funeral Thursday and DW uncle passed away suddenly yesterday morning



Sorry about your family my heart goes out to you. 



macraven said:


> It takes a lot of time to heal homie.  I am still feeling the pain.  Just hang in there. Time does soothe that pain over time



Just to let you know this weekend weather looks great for Orlando!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

KY - I am so sorry for you losses. 

Lynne - I've made shell shadow boxes before. I love love love that idea. 

I'm glad to hear homies are still enjoying the darkside. 

Fall is definitely here and the trees are all turning pretty colours. I went for a walk around the neighbourhood yesterday evening, and some people have some amazing trees!! There's one yard that has some type of pine that's dropping it's needles though... it makes their yard look magical... until you realize how much work it'll take to clean it all up!!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Been a ruff past few days cause a good friend of the family passed away and went to her funeral Thursday and DW uncle passed away suddenly yesterday morning



StL......so sorry to hear of your losses............any loss is never easy. Take care.



Kogo Shuko said:


> Fall is definitely here and the trees are all turning pretty colours. I went for a walk around the neighbourhood yesterday evening, and some people have some amazing trees!! There's one yard that has some type of pine that's dropping it's needles though... it makes their yard look magical... until you realize how much work it'll take to clean it all up!!



Our trees are turning too.........yes it looks really pretty till you have to clean them up........I always avoid that job somehow  and yep enjoying reading about everyone meeting up 

Had a good but busy day today. Caught up with all my jobs around the house and managed to watch Bridget Jones Diary whilst ironing.......always fun!


----------



## goofyfigment

Ok 2 weeks til I arrive. Not sure if I am going to do one or two nights at hhn. It will be Oct 23 and 24. For those that have been is one night doable? Not getting ep but can do s&s


----------



## kittengal13

KY- I am so very sorry to hear about your losses x


----------



## tink1957

​


ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Been a ruff past few days cause a good friend of the family passed away and went to her funeral Thursday and DW uncle passed away suddenly yesterday morning


So sorry for your losses ky...hope everything gets better soon.

Welcome back to all our traveling homies....wish we were all still there.


----------



## ky07

Thanks homies
I am doing ok and just have to take care of Dw cause she is taking it real hard plus she is trying to work


----------



## ky07

Lynne G said:


> KY sorry to hear of your losses.  I hope some good news comes your way.  Hope your family is doing well too.  Your little one must be getting big.


He is not so little anymore cause he is 17 and 6ft and 230 lbs lol


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Ok 2 weeks til I arrive. Not sure if I am going to do one or two nights at hhn. It will be Oct 23 and 24. For those that have been is one night doable? Not getting ep but can do s&s



I think that you are gonna see crowds on that Thursday, not sure about Wednesday.  I avoid he'll week periods.
Check the closing times for your dates.
If you see 1:00am for those weekday nights, could mean crowds.

I would do both nights especially if you do not buy EP.
Do the s n s. It will help you.

Usually the crowds grow from next weekend to the time you are going.

On Sunday night the 6th, we we're let out of the holding area before 6:00.
But cabin did not open to about 6:15.
And....the front gate (general public) we're let in about that time.
Lines were long from the start for the first 2 houses, but thinned out around 10:45.

Gf, go early and have fun!


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks mac! I'm leaning towards doing both nights, I may not make s&s on Wednesday but staying onsite so I can avoid the crazy crowds. Thursday definitely s&s


----------



## macraven

Had a great time at the dark side today.
First off, no rain 

Express lines were practically empty, regular lines varied depending on the ride from 20 to 45 minutes.
Cinema show was so good with just a moderate crowd.
Could not ask for a better day in the parks.

Earliest I have been in the parks has been 10:30, which is not my normal way.

Going to make Wednesday a laid back park day, hitting city walk with Keisha tomorrow night. 
Thursday will be busy for me.  Doing the morning and afternoon UTH tours and HHN that night.

Friday brings more homies to be with.

If you are gonna be at the dark side this week, let me know.
Be fun to meet up wit youse!


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Thanks mac! I'm leaning towards doing both nights, I may not make s&s on Wednesday but staying onsite so I can avoid the crazy crowds. Thursday definitely s&s



I am in my room at RPH and having some issues with the disboards not loading very well.
It is taking a forever long time to respond and let me post my replies GF.

Since you are staying onsite, use the special onsite hotel guest entrance for hhn.
Use the last gate to the right to enter.
It is valid from 6:00pm to 8:00pm.

You have to show your hotel room key and hhn tix.  You do not need a day park ticket.
If you can not make it to stay and scream on Wednesday, this will help you a lot!


----------



## goofyfigment

You are the best


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> You are the best



Just want to help.

It took 10 minutes to get my last reply to post.

My other sites load ok so I do not think my issues are with my ipad.

Anyone else having delays with posting?


----------



## Bluer101

2 days left. Got out the luggage last night. Looks like it's going to be a great weekend weather wise.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Good morning all!!

I have been watching out the window since I got to work. The Parliament building has slowly been engulfed by fog. I have never seen fog roll in in Ottawa. I've seen it happen in Newfoundland (and what an odd experience, hearing the sounds of whales through the blanket of white), but never this far inland! What an odd experience! 

Since I've come back, I've gotten on the diet wagon again, and am diligently following a healthy but weight-loss inspiring menu of foods. And doing some extra exercise in the evenings. 

As such, I'm still not fully unpacked! I better get to that as Thanksgiving weekend is almost upon us here in Canada, and I need to pack my carry-on with my clothes for the weekend!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> 2 days left. Got out the luggage last night. Looks like it's going to be a great weekend weather wise.



No rain in Friday weather forecast now.
Will be a great day and night.

Give me a call when you get to the hotel.

Hotel is at 100 percent occupancy for this coming weekend.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> No rain in Friday weather forecast now.
> Will be a great day and night.
> 
> Give me a call when you get to the hotel.
> 
> Hotel is at 100 percent occupancy for this coming weekend.



Will do, we should be there between 8-9 am.  if it's 100% then our room might not be ready but being early always helps. 

The weather forecast looks great can't wait. Got one day of work with not much to do. I was smart and did most of it the past 3 days so I can take it easy today. 

Have fun at the unmasking today and tonight. We are very excited for a big homie meet up.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Been a very rough 2 months and didn't think I was going to be able to go this year. My wife had surgery then one week later my FIL had surgery. Then just when things were looking up the employee going to cover for me this week leaves the company one week prior to my leaving. I think I have everything worked out though. If all comes together ok, I will be ready in a few hours to start a long drive down for some thrills and chills at HHN. Everyone keep their fingers crossed for us.


----------



## macraven

Hope that is youse driving the car on your way to UO !

Turn your cell off so you do not have to make any U-turns......

Hugs for what youse have gone through so for.hope all in the family are/recovered!


----------



## tlinus

MOrning Homies!!!

Have fun to all those at and headed to UO this weekend.

19 days 

After seeing the HRRR stuck last night, my mother started with the "don't let the kids get on that thing"....lol....ok, ok Mom

We have a nasty Nor'easter brewing and I am hoping that the Jersey shore fares well. They have worked so hard to rebuild after Sandy.

Off to strip all the beds....thinking of a title for my upcoming trip report  Have a great day all!!!


----------



## schumigirl

TaylorsDad said:


> Been a very rough 2 months and didn't think I was going to be able to go this year. My wife had surgery then one week later my FIL had surgery. Then just when things were looking up the employee going to cover for me this week leaves the company one week prior to my leaving. I think I have everything worked out though. If all comes together ok, I will be ready in a few hours to start a long drive down for some thrills and chills at HHN. Everyone keep their fingers crossed for us.



 hope your trip is just perfect.......have a safe drive 



tlinus said:


> MOrning Homies!!!
> 
> Have fun to all those at and headed to UO this weekend.
> 
> 19 days
> 
> After seeing the HRRR stuck last night, my mother started with the "don't let the kids get on that thing"....lol....ok, ok Mom
> 
> We have a nasty Nor'easter brewing and I am hoping that the Jersey shore fares well. They have worked so hard to rebuild after Sandy.
> 
> Off to strip all the beds....thinking of a title for my upcoming trip report  Have a great day all!!!



Woohoo.......19 days will fly past..............you'll be there before you know it!
As for RRR..........we love that ride..........it made our news today too and my mother called and asked if we had ever gone on it.........told her you betcha.......it's a fantastic ride when it's not rough, which thankfully this last trip every time we rode it it was smooth.....ish  I could hear her shaking her head with a disapproving frown......lol



Any reviews from new AHS........Todd???? We don't get it till 29th of this month........I'm avoiding spoilers but like to hear what peeps think about the show. Trailers have started here now for the show finally.......looks good so far........love Kathy Bates 

We have gale warnings today and it's downright miserable and cold.......we have the heating on and it's cosy........

Looking forward to hearing about everyone at HHN this weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Taylorsdad.  Relax when you get there. 


Tlinus, wahoo!  Time will go so fast!

Shumi, the heat on?  I am so not ready to do that yet. It is cold and damp today, has rained most of the day so far, and will be raining the next few days.  We need the rain, but the cooler temps are not welcome with it.  

Hope all are doing well!


----------



## Bluer101

Did someone say cooler temps, send some to Florida.   Few hours of work left then home to throw some clothes in the luggage. Eat dinner, sleep, drive, then FUN!


----------



## Metro West

Looking forward to dinner tomorrow night with old friends and hopefully some new ones too.  

Now off to watch last night's premiere of AHS.


----------



## bumbershoot

So here we are at RPR. Got in yesterday and managed one ride, some butterbeer (coffee for me because I got two of the worst brain freezes I have EVER gotten while drinking my frozen bbeer and I couldn't handle drinking more) and a rock cake and we all got too tired. Had to do some later-night errands and my son started with cold symptoms. 

So today we slept until 11 and just laid low. Hoping its a one day thing with the kiddo. If not, tomorrow DH and I will take turns hanging out with him while the other does a little in-park playing. DH hooked up his computer to the tv so we are watching Cars right now and they are building Legos. 

Considering a walk to pick up Sal's pizza but after being forgotten about 2/3 times I had promised myself no more takeout from them. 

So what's going on tomorrow?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Come tomorrow morning we will be "Leaving on a jet plane don't when I'll be back again.Leaving,,,,,) or my car with DW driving I'll still have jet lag either way!!!
Called PBH for getting our room early-not 100% booked.Will be luckey to see it by 5PM.Talk about cutting it close we gotta be at the VIP by 6PM to meet up with the homies for the yearly HHN VIP tour.5'th year in a row now.WHOOP WHOOP!!! *


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Any reviews from new AHS........Todd???? We don't get it till 29th of this month........I'm avoiding spoilers but like to hear what peeps think about the show. Trailers have started here now for the show finally.......looks good so far........love Kathy Bates


 Carole...the show was strange...to say the least. It's always hard since you're trying to new characters and what they do. I think it will be a good show and I love Angela Bassett's character Marie Laveau who was the Voodoo queen of New Orleans. Kathy Bates is pretty so far as Madame Lalaurie and of course Jessica Lange is the Supreme, Fiona Goode. I'll let you know how the shows progress until you can start watching.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Did I hear you correctly metro-dinner tomorrow night??
Is this the year I finally get to meet 'ya??*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Did I hear you correctly metro-dinner tomorrow night??
> Is this the year I finally get to meet 'ya??*


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


>



*KOOL come up to us and do your best Dark Night voice "I'm Metro"..*


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Looking forward to dinner tomorrow night with old friends and hopefully some new ones too.    Now off to watch last night's premiere of AHS.



DW and I will be there too, we are joining Mac after arriving at RPR in the morn.



donaldduck352 said:


> Did I hear you correctly metro-dinner tomorrow night?? Is this the year I finally get to meet 'ya??



Looking forward to meeting everyone this trip. There is going to be so many people to put screen names and faces with.


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


> Come tomorrow morning we will be "Leaving on a jet plane don't when I'll be back again.Leaving,,,,,) or my car with DW driving I'll still have jet lag either way!!! Called PBH for getting our room early-not 100% booked.Will be luckey to see it by 5PM.Talk about cutting it close we gotta be at the VIP by 6PM to meet up with the homies for the yearly HHN VIP tour.5'th year in a row now.WHOOP WHOOP!!!



Yea, I heard from a birdie that RPR is also 100%. Maybe the room will be ready early in the am.


----------



## donaldduck352

Bluer101 said:


> Yea, I heard from a birdie that RPR is also 100%. Maybe the room will be ready early in the am.



*I sure hope.I hate rushing during vacations I seldom ever get.It will be  like being at work if I gotta rush to make my times so close and be stressed. *


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


> I sure hope.I hate rushing during vacations I seldom ever get.It will be  like being at work if I gotta rush to make my times so close and be stressed.



You guys arriving in the morning?


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well noon'ish DW wants to do gift shopping on I-Drive before arriving so Sunday will be stress free and go home kinda thing.*


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


> Well noon'ish DW wants to do gift shopping on I-Drive before arriving so Sunday will be stress free and go home kinda thing.


  Sweet, sounds good have to do what the ladies want! See ya tomorrow.


----------



## donaldduck352

*We will give a shout to mac when we arrive,if this your 1'st time meeting her It's hard not to hang with her.
So we may meet before the party starts!!*


----------



## macraven

Hey bluer and mr. Duck, will see youse later this morning.

I did hhn with Keisha and her mr and now back in my room (1:24am)

Can not feel my feet..........


I did both UTH tours today and then hhn, really tired now.

Have no idea what time I will wake up but hope it will be by 9:00.

Call me when you get to the hotel

Friday we all will have fun!


Wish all  homies were here now, would love to meet up with youse.


----------



## Bluer101

Got up a little while ago and leaving soon. See you guys and gals in a little bit.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole...the show was strange...to say the least. It's always hard since you're trying to new characters and what they do. I think it will be a good show and I love Angela Bassett's character Marie Laveau who was the Voodoo queen of New Orleans. Kathy Bates is pretty so far as Madame Lalaurie and of course Jessica Lange is the Supreme, Fiona Goode. I'll let you know how the shows progress until you can start watching.



Thanks........can't go wrong with Jessica Lange in it.......can't wait to see it......it's so hard to not read up what happened.....I'm being very good 



Bluer101 said:


> Got up a little while ago and leaving soon. See you guys and gals in a little bit.



Have a safe trip mr and mrs Bluer..........have fun 


Busy day today.......but excited to hear about the tour tonight......hope you guys have the best time tonight and over the weekend 

Hope everyone has a great weekend wherever you are


----------



## macraven

President Bluer and Inc has arrived.
Now waiting for the Duck and ducklings ...


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> President Bluer and Inc has arrived. Now waiting for the Duck and ducklings ...



Lol, 

I see your room from mine.


----------



## TaylorsDad

wow! Cannot believe we are actually here at HRH. Did the opening day thing with Uni Studios and hoping to last thru closing HHN tonight.


----------



## goofyfigment

Can't wait to hear the updates from all the meets!!!


----------



## Bluer101

Just back from HHN and had a fantastic night with everyone. Now time to get some sleep.


----------



## macraven

If I knew what taylorsdad looked like, I would have the gang mart up with them.

About 2:50 now, and in the room.
Got the boat back to the hotel around 2:05.

Did a rip private tour from 6:35 to about 2:00 this morning.we all had a fantastic time!

Mr Duck, his wife and son, bluer and wife, alexaandnessa with spouse, and mr and mrs Keisha in the group tonight for the tour.

No waits for the houses and both shows.
Did each house twice, hit the zombie zones and did dinner and rest breaks.

Walking dead was a hit with the group.
I think all the houses had many scare actors in them when we went through them.
Can not say any of the houses were weak. They all, at at least once


----------



## macraven

Oops, hit submit to soon.
None of the houses disappointed us.
Havoc was better  the second time, a loud house and a good number of scare actors in it with a lot of energy in it.

Evil dead very entertaining.
Surprised that afterlife house was a hoot.
Think the timing of the SA made it really entertaining for our group.

Had great seats for Bill and Ted, center section 3 rd row.
Could not ask for a better view.
This was the 3 rd time I have seen the show this visit and it improved each time.
A lot of action all at once.

Metro west did meet up with us for an early dinner before hhn began.
Had a great time with him.
He is always fun to visit with.

Seems like the evening went fast.
We did a lot tonight and now I am thinking of how I will do Sunday night without my homies.
I will be doing the annual chainsaw wolf mini golf Sunday afternoon and hhn that night.
I really suck at mini golf and hope I can cheat my way through it........lol

I am sure the homies I was with today are asleep now.
Have thought of crank calling their rooms for a bit of excitement .


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Oops, hit submit to soon.
> None of the houses disappointed us.
> Havoc was better  the second time, a loud house and a good number of scare actors in it with a lot of energy in it.
> 
> Evil dead very entertaining.
> Surprised that afterlife house was a hoot.
> Think the timing of the SA made it really entertaining for our group.
> 
> Had great seats for Bill and Ted, center section 3 rd row.
> Could not ask for a better view.
> This was the 3 rd time I have seen the show this visit and it improved each time.
> A lot of action all at once.
> 
> Metro west did meet up with us for an early dinner before hhn began.
> Had a great time with him.
> He is always fun to visit with.
> 
> Seems like the evening went fast.
> We did a lot tonight and now I am thinking of how I will do Sunday night without my homies.
> I will be doing the annual chainsaw wolf mini golf Sunday afternoon and hhn that night.
> I really suck at mini golf and hope I can cheat my way through it........lol
> 
> I am sure the homies I was with today are asleep now.
> Have thought of crank calling their rooms for a bit of excitement .



Lol at the thought of you considering crank calling everyone 

Glad you enjoyed the houses and had fun.

I'm rubbish at mini golf too but somehow I managed to beat both boys on the haunted side .......I may have not played fairly at one point (sounds better than cheating..lol) it was dark!

I was up before you went to bed this morning.......was thinking about you then.....I was up 5.30 uk time to watch qualifying in the Japanese Grand Prix and knew you would still be roaming around......lol...........hope your feet are ok.


Raining and miserable here today......Tom starts his 10 day break, so lazy day ahead.......May think about starting this trip report I keep thinking about.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Oops, hit submit to soon. None of the houses disappointed us. Havoc was better  the second time, a loud house and a good number of scare actors in it with a lot of energy in it.  Evil dead very entertaining. Surprised that afterlife house was a hoot. Think the timing of the SA made it really entertaining for our group.  Had great seats for Bill and Ted, center section 3 rd row. Could not ask for a better view. This was the 3 rd time I have seen the show this visit and it improved each time. A lot of action all at once.  Metro west did meet up with us for an early dinner before hhn began. Had a great time with him. He is always fun to visit with.  Seems like the evening went fast. We did a lot tonight and now I am thinking of how I will do Sunday night without my homies. I will be doing the annual chainsaw wolf mini golf Sunday afternoon and hhn that night. I really suck at mini golf and hope I can cheat my way through it........lol  I am sure the homies I was with today are asleep now. Have thought of crank calling their rooms for a bit of excitement .




Crank calling huh? Remember I got your number and room too, lol. 

I have been up for about 40 minutes and sitting in the living room watching tv. DW is still sleeping probably along with the others. 

Last night and early this morning was just too awesome. Everyone in the tour group was great and a real pleasure to be with, would not have missed it for the world. Now just waiting for DW and Mac to rise from deep sleep to get the day going, lol.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Lol at the thought of you considering crank calling everyone   Glad you enjoyed the houses and had fun.  I'm rubbish at mini golf too but somehow I managed to beat both boys on the haunted side .......I may have not played fairly at one point (sounds better than cheating..lol) it was dark!  I was up before you went to bed this morning.......was thinking about you then.....I was up 5.30 uk time to watch qualifying in the Japanese Grand Prix and knew you would still be roaming around......lol...........hope your feet are ok.  Raining and miserable here today......Tom starts his 10 day break, so lazy day ahead.......May think about starting this trip report I keep thinking about.  Have a great weekend everyone



Raining, I'm sorry. Wish you guys were here too. The weather here at RPR has been perfect with not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> If I knew what taylorsdad looked like, I would have the gang mart up with them.
> 
> About 2:50 now, and in the room.
> Got the boat back to the hotel around 2:05.
> 
> Did a rip private tour from 6:35 to about 2:00 this morning.we all had a fantastic time!
> 
> Mr Duck, his wife and son, bluer and wife, alexaandnessa with spouse, and mr and mrs Keisha in the group tonight for the tour.
> 
> No waits for the houses and both shows.
> Did each house twice, hit the zombie zones and did dinner and rest breaks.
> 
> Walking dead was a hit with the group.
> I think all the houses had many scare actors in them when we went through them.
> Can not say any of the houses were weak. They all, at at least once



thanks for the thought anyways Mac. As we sat in Finnegans waiting to be released I looked around wandering if anyone there were fellow dissers. Had a great time and did all but 2houses but was there from opening opening and we're exhausted. We are going back to the parks in a little bit. Maybe someday we will be able to plan a meet up but  I literally did not know until minutes before we left if this trip was really going to happen


----------



## Bluer101

TaylorsDad said:


> thanks for the thought anyways Mac. As we sat in Finnegans waiting to be released I looked around wandering if anyone there were fellow dissers. Had a great time and did all but 2houses but was there from opening opening and we're exhausted. We are going back to the parks in a little bit. Maybe someday we will be able to plan a meet up but  I literally did not know until minutes before we left if this trip was really going to happen



You just missed all of us then. We were one of the last people to leave Finnegan's before heading to the VIP lounge. DW and I are heading to IOA for a few. Hope Mac gets up soon.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So nice to see everyone is meeting up or trying to!!

Very awesome!

It's super warm for October. I can walk around with just a T-Shirt and jeans and feel comfortable. Not at all the norm. 

I made pumpkin muffins today and will be making blueberry muffins later as well. Two Thanksgiving dinners this weekend, as we're odd up here in Canada. 

Enjoy HHNs everyone!


----------



## macraven

I  am awake now.

Making call backs now

Cheese Danish?


----------



## ky07

Talk about crazy oldest DS went to work and his boss wrote him up and proceeded to fire him and told him leave and he said fine and was backing out she came out of the building and kicked his car and put a huge dent in his fender and on the way home he was pulled over and taken back to where he use to work because she called the police and said he tried to run over her and boy if you ever want to see a 21 then put a dent in his pride and joy 210 camaro


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Talk about crazy oldest DS went to work and his boss wrote him up and proceeded to fire him and told him leave and he said fine and was backing out she came out of the building and kicked his car and put a huge dent in his fender and on the way home he was pulled over and taken back to where he use to work because she called the police and said he tried to run over her and boy if you ever want to see a 21 then put a dent in his pride and joy 210 camaro



Cars,dents. 
Not good


----------



## macraven

Homies , surprised no one up yet.

Still looking for a cheese Danish.



Bet youse all surprise to see me here this early.
Used the wake up call service


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> Homies , surprised no one up yet.
> 
> Still looking for a cheese Danish.
> 
> Bet youse all surprise to see me here this early.
> Used the wake up call service



I'm up but that's only because I'm supposed to be studying but instead I decided cleaning would be more fun, even organized my cabinets just not to study! I'm too old for studying....

 Hope everyone is having fun 9 more days til I get to go!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Raining, I'm sorry. Wish you guys were here too. The weather here at RPR has been perfect with not a cloud in the sky.



Glad it has been so nice for your trip, hopefully we'll be there next year at the same time as everyone else.....



ky07 said:


> Talk about crazy oldest DS went to work and his boss wrote him up and proceeded to fire him and told him leave and he said fine and was backing out she came out of the building and kicked his car and put a huge dent in his fender and on the way home he was pulled over and taken back to where he use to work because she called the police and said he tried to run over her and boy if you ever want to see a 21 then put a dent in his pride and joy 210 camaro



That is awful for your boy!! She sounds like a real piece of work.......hope DS gets something else soon and gets his car sorted 



macraven said:


> Still looking for a cheese Danish.



I could eat a cheese Danish right now.........mind you, it's probably the only thing I haven't eaten yet today...........got the munchies big time 

Berry acai vodka will do that to you.........

Kogo..........those blueberry muffins sound lush!

Have a good Sunday


----------



## macraven

Cheese Danish come on over


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Glad it has been so nice for your trip, hopefully we'll be there next year at the same time as everyone else.....  That is awful for your boy!! She sounds like a real piece of work.......hope DS gets something else soon and gets his car sorted   I could eat a cheese Danish right now.........mind you, it's probably the only thing I haven't eaten yet today...........got the munchies big time   Berry acai vodka will do that to you.........  Kogo..........those blueberry muffins sound lush!  Have a good Sunday



Looking forward to meeting you guys too.


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *Did I hear you correctly metro-dinner tomorrow night??*
> _*Is this the year I finally get to meet 'ya??*_


 
as with past years, never got a reply back from you guys re the annual pre-RIP dinner.  Thought you weren't coming in until after work on Friday & going directly to VIP room again. fyi, made the reservation earlier this year, in June, since so many new folks have discovered joy of finnigans vs the pen. Will make sure to give you a head's up on disboard via PM and email next year so you can let us know if you're able to join us for dinner, the more the merrier!I almost didn't recognize ur son, he is one of the most respectful kids I've met, kudos.

Was great to see Todd again after so long, just wish we could've done the houses together. 

mr & mrs bluer were a great addition to our RIP tour.  enjoyed meeting you. Did you carb out @ mythos too on Saturday? 




macraven said:


> Hey bluer and mr. Duck, will see youse later this morning.
> 
> *I did hhn with Keisha and her mr and now back in my room (1:24am)*
> 
> *Can not feel my feet..........*
> 
> 
> Wish all homies were here now, would love to meet up with youse.


 
It's so nice to associate the face with the screen name.  Jellie you get to hang with CSW peeps tonight.

Ha! few weeks post surgery and we could barely keep up with mac! she ran us like rented mules on Thursdaylight crowd but still shocked we managed to see every house but TWD and the B&T show. 

We had another wonderful trip with two exceptions:

1)  The evil genius' of siemens corp kept commandeering primo spots: private events @ Emerils on Weds, PBH main pool on Thurs and large portion of citiwalk on Weds . The early arrivals set up camp @ buffet's joint Weds evening since pub crawl wasn't an option, had a great time wasting away.

2)  studio @ BWV was quite possibly the crappiest room I've ever stayed in @ WDW.  Elevator issues that effectively woke us up throughout the night.  CM initially found it amusing, management wound up sending us floral arrangement...I would've rather had ear plugs.  Will try and remember to post pic of it when I upload them.


----------



## goofyfigment

Once you guys pick the dates for next year let me know, I'm not missing it again


----------



## pcstang

I thought I saw a roll call at some point....
Who is at IOA / US this week? Although I mainly lurk, I have been reading for a couple of years now. Staying at HRH right now.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> mr & mrs bluer were a great addition to our RIP tour.  enjoyed meeting you. Did you carb out @ mythos too on Saturday?



It was a pleasure meeting you guys too. Had a blast and look forward to another year. Yes, how can you not carb out at Mythos. I have the edited HHN photos from photo connect. I'm going to get them to Mac after she gets back and mass email to the rest of the group. 

We are watching the Walking Dead premier.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I thought I saw a roll call at some point....
> Who is at IOA / US this week? Although I mainly lurk, I have been reading for a couple of years now. Staying at HRH right now.



I am at Rph, another 3 nights here.
11 days for the present stay and still have not done everything at the parks.
I plan to be in the parks the next 3 days.

If youse wanna meet up, would be glad to meet youse.
Post in this thread as I check here frequently.
Since it is 3:00 Monday morning now, probably will not hit ioa or studios  till  11 ish today 

Had to watch the walking dead encore on TV awhile ago.
I do have my priorities


----------



## macraven

Hi ya Keisha and bluer.
I miss all of youse a lot right now!
I am homesick for my homies.

Who would have ever thought that those invisible peeps in a box would become treasured friends.
You too schumi!
And every one else that I have crossed paths with either in person or online.

Goofy figment,plan on the weekend of Columbus Day for next year.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you guys too.


 Great meeting you and the Mrs.  



keishashadow said:


> Was great to see Todd again after so long, just wish we could've done the houses together.


 Thanks Janet...it was wonderful seeing you and Mr. D again.


----------



## tink1957

I know what you mean Mac....I miss my homies too   It was so much fun meeting everyone in person.
Hope we can all have a big meet up next hhn.  I'm trying to talk Danielle into going in Oct instead of June for the new HP area....wish me luck.

It's my day off so of course I wake up early...guess I'll go fix some coffee and start on my long neglected rose garden.  The weather has been perfect this week so I better enjoy it while I can besides I need the exercise after all the food I've eaten since our vacation.  I bit the bullet yesterday and finally got on the scale... I had gained 10 lbs   Thank you Mythos, Margaritaville, Finnegan's and Food & Wine Fest ...not to mention all the Honeydukes treats...It was worth every ounce

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Great meeting you and the Mrs.     Thanks Janet...it was wonderful seeing you and Mr. D again.



It was a real pleasure too. We had a blast at HHN from someone that has never been, way better than I ever imagined.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hope the pic link works 

I had such a great time in Florida this past week. Visiting the Dark Side is always a blast, even with occasionally grumpy butt kids  I really enjoyed staying on-site for an over night to get the park benefits and then having a nice big house for the rest of the time. I think next year we'll spend more days beach side though. 

Now to grab some coffee and work on a short trip report


----------



## Babboo

Meeting y'all was a real treat!  Mac, Marco, Pax and Dorry - we had a blast getting through all the cool houses and getting to talk with y'all as we ran-shuffled-staggered-gimped through the park.  Hoping to do it again next year!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*We all had a fantastic time meeting everyone this year.The tour was awesome as always only way to do HHN.
If I had to pick 1 house as my fav it would have to be Cabin in the Woods,got a lot of great scares in there both times went thru.All in all every house was great!!

Now back to life back to reality!! *


----------



## tink1957

Reality bites...I wanna go back to Orlando


----------



## donaldduck352

tink1957 said:


> Reality bites...I wanna go back to Orlando



*Me to tink*


----------



## Bluer101

Work sucked today big time. I'm so tired from being up, but it was so worth it. 

Donald, did you get that email about photo connect for your DW?


----------



## donaldduck352

Bluer101 said:


> Work sucked today big time. I'm so tired from being up, but it was so worth it.
> 
> Donald, did you get that email about photo connect for your DW?



*Thanks I'll go to my inbox now.It was a pleasure meeting you and your wife.*


----------



## macraven

Yup, the link worked sharky.
I see the Thursday night homies.

Will catch up with comments to the other homies comments.


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hope the pic link works
> 
> 
> Now to grab some coffee and work on a short trip report



Really nice pic....Sharky.........

Looking forward to your trippie.......I really must make a start on mine......I have no excuses..pics are uploaded and I have plenty of time.......I will try tomorrow......hopefully



tink1957 said:


> Reality bites...I wanna go back to Orlando



We all need a support group 


Photobucket sucks big time!!

It only lets you upload so many now without charging you for extra space, so didn't want to delete any other pics even though I have them on disc and the laptop too......so had to open another account and it only lets you have about 500 for free......so couldn't upload them all from this year. Tried another storage site and couldn't work out how to do it..............so just have to use the pics I have uploaded.

Still trying to get back to normal here.........it's not happening yet


----------



## macraven

I need more coffee


----------



## Lynne G

Here ya go Mac!

I am drinking from my giant cup of tea right now.  46 degrees walking the dog this morning.  Fall it is.  High today, 70.

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> I need more coffee



You forgot to take some from our room.


----------



## keishashadow

We *are* all infected

I enjoyed TWD, so many I've talked to thought it a snooze

sharky - great pic

for PBH fans, I cringed when told by the desk staff that we were assigned east wing but turned out to be one of best views we've had.


----------



## kittengal13

Lovely photos- nice to put a face to a screen name!!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> http://s104.photobucket.com/user/keishashadow/media/2013 MNSSHP HNN/269_zpscb09560c.jpg.html  We are all infected  I enjoyed TWD, so many I've talked to thought it a snooze  sharky - great pic  for PBH fans, I cringed when told by the desk staff that we were assigned east wing but turned out to be one of best views we've had.  http://s104.photobucket.com/user/keishashadow/media/2013 MNSSHP HNN/228_zps0e3a3cde.jpg.html http://s104.photobucket.com/user/keishashadow/media/2013 MNSSHP HNN/227_zpsf5fda114.jpg.html



I sent Mac the photos from my photo connect. She will get them to you after her trip. The employee that edited the photo at the bus did a great job on you and your hubby.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........lovely pics of PBH.....glad you were pleased with your view 

Now I know who 6 people are in the pic..........you and the mr.....our favourite lady and the Ducks.........but the 4 in the middle are new to me?


Off out to a friends house for the evening.....will bore her to tears with our trip stories...........haven't seen her for a while so a lot of catching up to do.

Wednesday tomorrow.........that came round quick!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Janet........lovely pics of PBH.....glad you were pleased with your view   Now I know who 6 people are in the pic..........you and the mr.....our favourite lady and the Ducks.........but the 4 in the middle are new to me?  Off out to a friends house for the evening.....will bore her to tears with our trip stories...........haven't seen her for a while so a lot of catching up to do.  Wednesday tomorrow.........that came round quick!



I'm the tall bald guy and my DW is in the white shirt.


----------



## Metro West

Thanks for sharing the picture Janet. It looks like you have a star on your head.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Well, we are back from our HHN trip. It was Awesome. I cannot begin to tell you how bad I needed this trip. I am happy to say it was even better than our HHN visit in 2010.  I loved the whole experience. The walkers were great. I was prepared to dislike them because of a lot on here not really caring for them but thought they were a great addition. Every time my wife or sister would pause to take a photo another one would walk up and scare them half to death. I think they got more screams out of them than the houses and that is really saying something. Glad everyone had a great time, hopefully someday I will get a chance to actually meet some of you guys.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, we are back from our HHN trip. It was Awesome. I cannot begin to tell you how bad I needed this trip.
> 
> . Glad everyone had a great time, hopefully someday I will get a chance to actually meet some of you guys.



Pinky swear?


----------



## macraven

I am having a wifi problem with connection in my room.
Came to the lobby to check up on the homies here.

I did hope I will be able to get wifi in my room later.


Really do not want to return to the lobby after midnight in my jammie's to post later.


----------



## macraven

It is midnight and I am not naked sitting in the lobby, at least for now.

Let's see how long this wifi is gonna work....

When I get back home, I really must take some classes on ipad usage at the Apple store.
Bluer showed me some things that would help me.
Well, really he set the favorites for me by book marking them, which has saved me oodles of time.
Tanx homie!

Both parks were great today, low crowds and in waits in the express lines.

Tues and Wednesdays do not have crowds.

Did early entry and stayed until 7:20 in the parks.
Covered all my favorites and shows.

Passed on Mythos as the menu changed and what I really like is gone.
Boo hoo.

Will hit the parks tomorrow until afternoon.
Beginning of hell week....might be okay if the teens do not hit the parks until later in the day.
Don't most teens sleep in when there isn't school?

It has been a fun vacation.

Will post again once I am home.

Will be happy to be able to post in green again.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all. Been a long 2 weeks. 

Booked a trip to San Diego to go visit a friend of mine who lives there and see a musical at the La Jolla Playhouse. Both flights only cost about $30 altogether ($20 to transfer the points from Adam's half of the Florida trip to my account and then the 9/11 fees). The musical tickets for the both of us were $50 cause they have 30 and under tickets at $20 each plus fees. So woo! May even do a trip to Disneyland on Sunday. If not then the San Diego zoo.


----------



## macraven

You must get a decent amount of vacation days from work Andy.

Sounds like a fun trip you have lined up!


----------



## RAPstar

Only 2 weeks. NYC and San Diego are both weekend trips. Working nights help so I can fly in Monday before work and not have to take a day off. Tho I wanted to but Monday was already full


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I'm the tall bald guy and my DW is in the white shirt.



I thought that might have been you and your good lady somehow........it is so nice to be able to put a face to a name.......



Metro West said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture Janet. It looks like you have a star on your head.



I see that now!!



TaylorsDad said:


> Well, we are back from our HHN trip. It was Awesome. I cannot begin to tell you how bad I needed this trip. I am happy to say it was even better than our HHN visit in 2010.  I loved the whole experience. The walkers were great. I was prepared to dislike them because of a lot on here not really caring for them but thought they were a great addition. Every time my wife or sister would pause to take a photo another one would walk up and scare them half to death. I think they got more screams out of them than the houses and that is really saying something. Glad everyone had a great time, hopefully someday I will get a chance to actually meet some of you guys.



Glad you had such a nice time after such a tough year  
We were the opposite of you though......we preferred previous HHN themes and for "us"..... It's been the weakest theme.......but we don't like zombies.....don't find them scary at all  but we liked the houses and it was a lot of fun all the same.
I filled in a questionnaire they sent me last week about HHN and told them what we loved and what we were not keen on.......Bring back Jack......



macraven said:


> Well, really he set the favorites for me by book marking them, which has saved me oodles of time.
> 
> It has been a fun vacation.
> 
> Will post again once I am home.
> 
> Will be happy to be able to post in green again.



I need to know that info.......can't work out how to have favourites yet......well I thought I did.........but I don't 

Glad you have had such a fun time after everything..........will chat when you get home.........be nice to see the green writing again 



Having another laundry day today...........it soon piles up again!

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Metro West

Carole...ask Mac where we went to dinner Monday night.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> I am having a wifi problem with connection in my room. Came to the lobby to check up on the homies here.  I did hope I will be able to get wifi in my room later.  Really do not want to return to the lobby after midnight in my jammie's to post later.



That's crazy!  Your ipad was working up in our room Sunday morning. Maybe it's a problem with  your room. Just move into our room, problem solved, lol.


----------



## keishashadow

andy how nice that getaway worked out for you!  I was happy to have a nice SWA credit from upcoming Jan trip plus balance of gifted voucher from a buddy that made booking our return airfare in April not so painful...woot!



Bluer101 said:


> I sent Mac the photos from my photo connect. She will get them to you after her trip. The employee that edited the photo at the bus did a great job on you and your hubby.


 



Metro West said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture Janet. It looks like you have a star on your head.


 
my secret is out...i'm a Sneetch!

photobucket is still acting up for me today


----------



## tlinus

Love the picture with the bus!!! Great seeing everyone having fun (YAY!!!! A MODIE SIGHTING )


*13 DAYS*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> andy how nice that getaway worked out for you!  I was happy to have a nice SWA credit from upcoming Jan trip plus balance of gifted voucher from a buddy that made booking our return airfare in April not so painful...woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my secret is out...i'm a Sneetch!
> 
> photobucket is still acting up for me today




I was thinking about the belly star sneetches when I read that


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Carole...ask Mac where we went to dinner Monday night.



Waiting for Carole to ask......

I really enjoyed that place!

Metro West and I had a great meal and time there.


Carole, guess the place.

Your first two guesses don't count.........


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> That's crazy!  Your ipad was working up in our room Sunday morning. Maybe it's a problem with  your room. Just move into our room, problem solved, lol.



The ipad started to work well later last night when I used the correct code for Loews platinum .........
But then, no one was around at that time to yak with.

The palace was empty last night bluer....



Man, I will be glad when I get home and use my iMac and type with both Hands.
Using a pointer for the ipad suxs..........


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole...ask Mac where we went to dinner Monday night.





macraven said:


> Waiting for Carole to ask......
> 
> I really enjoyed that place!
> 
> Metro West and I had a great meal and time there.
> 
> 
> Carole, guess the place.
> 
> Your first two guesses don't count.........




Lol..............ok............I guess..........it's a place that serves amazing French dip sandwiches for Metro...........it serves cucumber water........not so weird when you try it 

Was it RusTeak???

Ok........what do I win


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Ok........what do I win


 About time you showed up...slacker!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> About time you showed up...slacker!




........lol.........better late than never 


Was I right?? Bet I was


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Was I right?? Bet I was


 No...but close.


----------



## schumigirl

NO!!!

Gotta be Teak Neighborhood Grill then..............one of the best burgers I ever ate


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Gotta be Teak Neighborhood Grill then..............one of the best burgers I ever ate


 And we have a winner!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hi!


----------



## Metro West

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hi!


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hi!





_to our newest homie:


Mrs bluer101





so glad you joined us!!

let the party begin....




got home just a bit ago and had to come see the homies.
what a nice surprise to see mrs blue join in.  
makes me all smiley inside  


it is in the mid 40's here and raining slightly.
snow is predicted next thursday.



other than that, i am doing okay

especially now since i am green again._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> NO!!!
> 
> Gotta be Teak Neighborhood Grill then..............one of the best burgers I ever ate



_i really loved that place!
i'm so glad you had metro take you guys there.
because you loved it so, that is where we went.


food was so good.
i had the steak._


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> And we have a winner!



Yay...................I should have guessed that first with its proximity to RP 



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hi!



Hey Mrs Bluer........ .......nice to have you join us 



macraven said:


> _i really loved that place!
> i'm so glad you had metro take you guys there.
> because you loved it so, that is where we went.
> 
> 
> food was so good.
> i had the steak._



It really is a good place to go isn't it........we really enjoyed it and had planned to go back this year, but for whatever reason we didn't manage it........but will go back next year.........I really want to try the donut burger 

Nice to see you back to green..........and so glad you had such a great time on your trip 



DS leaves for uni at 7.30am and won't be home till 7.30pm tonight.....Thursday is a long day for him......So taking my DH out for lunch today, he's still on his days off so we have all day to fill........maybe a little shopping too while we're out.........I need new hair straighteners.

It's not raining here for the first day.....or so it seems........since we arrived home..........Have a good Thursday everyone


----------



## Kogo Shuko

My goodness everyone seems to have been busy lately!

*jealous*

Here I am thinking of ways to keep my kitchen organized. 
Yeesh. I have no life.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> to our newest homie:  Mrs bluer101    so glad you joined us!!  let the party begin....  got home just a bit ago and had to come see the homies. what a nice surprise to see mrs blue join in.   makes me all smiley inside  it is in the mid 40's here and raining slightly. snow is predicted next thursday.  other than that, i am doing okay  especially now since i am green again.



Cheese Danish or Mini Onions???

I joined to keep bluer in check!!! LOL


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Cheese Danish or Mini Onions???
> 
> I joined to keep bluer in check!!! LOL



_i'll take both!


we need another bluer here.
and if you have any errands for Mr Bluer to do, just post it here and he will add it to his list......_


----------



## macraven

_quick question..

how many miles can you drive your car with the emergency brakes on before you cause damage to the vehicle?_


----------



## TaylorsDad

Ouch, Mac. I hope this is a hypothetical question. Sorry, don't have an answer but my wife once did that for a couple of miles and no harm done. You may want to get brakes and or rotors checked if it was for an extended distance. Of course I know nothing about auto repairs so what do I know.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _quick question.
> 
> how many miles can you drive your car with the emergency brakes on before you cause damage to the vehicle?_



Rut roh Raggy
I don't know but if you smell something burning it can't be good.


Welcome to Mrs bluer...good luck keeping the Mr in line.

Kogo, I spent yesterday cleaning my utility house after tripping on my garden hose and ripping out the faucet off the wall...so organizing a kitchen sounds pretty good to me

Carole....all this talk of french dip sandwiches is making me hungry..I'll have to try out that place the next time we visit.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> quick question..  how many miles can you drive your car with the emergency brakes on before you cause damage to the vehicle?



Depends in how fast and how long. It also depends on rear drum brakes or caliper.


----------



## Bluer101

On a side note we are at hospice with DW's grandmother and is not expected to make it much longer. 

Will keep everyone posted. We are just happy it did not happen this past weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 said:


> On a side note we are at hospice with DW's grandmother and is not expected to make it much longer.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted. We are just happy it did not happen this past weekend.



Aww.  Prayers to Mrs. Blue and your whole family.  There is never a good time.  I hope she is at peace without pain.

Raining tonight, but still in the 70s, a balmy night.  Hoping for a nice weekend.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Ouch, Mac. I hope this is a hypothetical question. Sorry, don't have an answer but my wife once did that for a couple of miles and no harm done. You may want to get brakes and or rotors checked if it was for an extended distance. Of course I know nothing about auto repairs so what do I know.





tink1957 said:


> Rut roh Raggy
> I don't know but if you smell something burning it can't be good.





Bluer101 said:


> Depends in how fast and how long. It also depends on rear drum brakes or caliper.



_so glad Mr Mac does not read the Dis.
he would be ticked if he found this out.

i only drove 2 miles and thought the noise i was hearing was awful.
even pulled over after driving 6 blocks to see if it was a flat tire.

i noticed that red light on the dash and figured out it was the emergency brake.

i'm guessing no damage done.
but if there is, i will act innocent. 
apparently some one in the family used my car while i was gone.
how was i to know that the e. brake was on?
i never use it.

tanx homies for the info.
i feel better now._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> On a side note we are at hospice with DW's grandmother and is not expected to make it much longer.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted. We are just happy it did not happen this past weekend.



_sending hugs and prayers to both Bluers and little bluer.
this is a tough thing to go through.
i'm sorry you are having to go through this.


i will be thinking and praying for you and the family.
_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Aww.  Prayers to Mrs. Blue and your whole family.  There is never a good time.  I hope she is at peace without pain.
> 
> Raining tonight, but still in the 70s, a balmy night.  Hoping for a nice weekend.



_we have rain off and on today but now it is 42.
you win.

i would rather have your temps than what we have here.

btw, our first snow is predicted for next thursday._
i hate snow shovel season.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> On a side note we are at hospice with DW's grandmother and is not expected to make it much longer.


 Sorry to hear the news...I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts.  



Lynne G said:


> Raining tonight, but still in the 70s, a balmy night.  Hoping for a nice weekend.


 It's supposed to be near 90 this weekend.


----------



## Bluer101

Thank you everyone will keep you posted. So far she made the night.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So sorry to hear, Bluer. 

Will keep you and yours in my thoughts.


----------



## glocon

Sorry to hear your family is going thru such tough times Bluer. Sometimes remembering the happy and fun times helps you get thru the tougher times. You guys will be in my thoughts.

It's been a while since I've visited the DIS, missed you all. Showed my sister how to get info on the DIS, might have made a new convert/addict.

This was supposed to be the week my family was at UO and HHN. DH wanted to work and DS16 wanted to stay home for fall break (girl involved in that decision I think). Should have just went by myself with the AP discount I had at HRH.

Hope everyone there at HHN is having a great time!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> On a side note we are at hospice with DW's grandmother and is not expected to make it much longer.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted. We are just happy it did not happen this past weekend.




So sorry to hear this bluer.......I hope things are peaceful for DW grandmother. It's so hard to lose anyone.


----------



## tink1957

Bluer101 said:


> Thank you everyone will keep you posted. So far she made the night.



Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## goofyfigment

Bluer101 said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone will keep you posted. So far she made the night.



Just went thru this with my best friends mom, I'll keep your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## kittengal13

Hope the Bluers are okay  x


----------



## donaldduck352

*hey Bluer and Bluer DW DoubleD and Daisy are giving you blessings and prayers on this hard road you all are going threw. *


----------



## Metro West

AHS episode 2....

EXCELLENT episode! We learned more about the individual powers of the witches and characters came back from the abyss. Several of my favorites songs by Fleetwood Mac and Stevie Nicks were featured. 

The acting is awesome...as you would expect from the cast. 

This is going to be fun!


----------



## donaldduck352

Hey Metro sorry we missed 'ya at stay and scream this year.We went to the VIP check in,not the park.

One day we will get to say hellow!!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> On a side note we are at hospice with DW's grandmother and is not expected to make it much longer.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted. We are just happy it did not happen this past weekend.


 
hang in there, hard situation

mac i'm no mechanic but imo unless u smelled something burning ur ok.  I've driven miles under same situations, seriously, who uses emergency brakes unless parked on steep hill?

didn't watch AMHS but the commercial for the new season were tempting me, got too creeped out in the past and bailed.


----------



## macraven

_just stopping by to see if any word from the Bluers.
i was thinking about them.


i'm back home and hate the weather.
yucky here and no sunshine.

the first couple of days back from a vacation are an eye opener.
grocery shopping, cooking, laundry, cleaning.........

no room service at this house unless i am the one providing it..

hope all the homies are doing fine and have a nice weekend planned._


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey mac did everything work out ok with the car?


----------



## macraven

_   whew.......



no burning smell when i drove it with the E brake on.
from what all posted, sounds like i didn't screw anything up on the car.
drove today for errands and it seemed normal.


so, all is fine in Mac Land.


getting ready for your trip?
i bet you are excited!
_


----------



## goofyfigment

That's awesome news!!!!  

Going grab some things I forgot tomorrow and pack on Sunday. Then 2 work days and I'm on my way. I'm so excited just wish I had more time, I cut down my days so I can go to the motherland in December.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> just stopping by to see if any word from the Bluers. i was thinking about them.  i'm back home and hate the weather. yucky here and no sunshine.  the first couple of days back from a vacation are an eye opener. grocery shopping, cooking, laundry, cleaning.........  no room service at this house unless i am the one providing it..  hope all the homies are doing fine and have a nice weekend planned.



Just got back in from hospice. She is still alive but there is no response from her at all. Will keep you posted. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_quick drive by._


----------



## Bluer101

I'm sad to say that she passed away at 1:26 pm. We were present along with family. She passed peacefully and is a better place.


----------



## macraven

_your homies are here for you and your family.


it is never easy to let go of a loved one.
never.


you have your memories of her and the support of the family.
it was a good thing the family was with grandma to the end.

prayers sent for all of youse._


----------



## goofyfigment

Hugs and prayers


----------



## kittengal13

I am so sorry to hear that, sending best wishes to you all xx


----------



## Metro West

Sorry to hear the news. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## tink1957

So sorry for you loss.  Remember the good times with Grandma and celebrate her life.


----------



## Lynne G

Blues, prayers and peace to you and your family.  May the memories of GM be sweet and happy.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Bluers, Sorry for your loss. My prayers for you and your family


----------



## goofyfigment

Morning all.  Its in the 30s here and I'm not liking it. Managed to get everything packed for my trip, now to just wait til Wednesday so I can get on a plane.

 Enjoy your Sunday everyone


----------



## kittengal13

goofyfigment said:


> Morning all.  Its in the 30s here and I'm not liking it. Managed to get everything packed for my trip, now to just wait til Wednesday so I can get on a plane.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone



You must be SO excited!


----------



## goofyfigment

I am!!  I'm kinda leary on hhn this year since there have been soo many mixed reviews but regardless I can't wait to just relax for those 5 days. Last couple weeks I was studying/stressing about a test I took Wednesday so now that that's all behind me vacation mode has set in


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I'm sad to say that she passed away at 1:26 pm. We were present along with family. She passed peacefully and is a better place.


 
sorry for your loss, hope she enjoyed a life well-lived.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I am!!  I'm kinda leary on hhn this year since there have been soo many mixed reviews but regardless I can't wait to just relax for those 5 days. Last couple weeks I was studying/stressing about a test I took Wednesday so now that that's all behind me vacation mode has set in



_all that stress you encountered over the test will prepare you for hhn.......
just sayin'

have a blast on your trip!_


----------



## macraven

_i discovered this morning that i can function without a cup of coffee.
fell asleep around 5:10 this morning and up at 8:25.


Mr Mac misread his flight time for today.
he had scheduled car service to pick him up at 9:30 for a noon flight to the east coast prior.


long story short:
he panicked.
woke me up at 8:25 and said get in the car, take me to the airport.
don't get dressed, wear your pj's.


no coffee in me.
i drove 80 mph down the toll way and dropped him off within 40 minutes.

he only had 20 minutes at this point to get on the plane which i am sure he didn't make.
impossible to get a boarding pass, go thru security and to the plane in that short time period.

no idea how this story will end as i have not heard from him.


right now i am  and thinking about getting dressed.




_


----------



## goofyfigment

Did Mr Mac make it??


----------



## macraven

_he was # 21 on the wait list, but he made it to his destination.





whew._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> he was # 21 on the wait list, but he made it to his destination.
> 
> whew.



Glad to hear!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _he was # 21 on the wait list, but he made it to his destination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whew._



Wow Mac!  Some story.  Amazing that the plane was that empty.  Lucky Mr. Mac.  

A cool Monday today.  Dog walking with the temp at 43 degrees and now enjoying a large cup of tea.  

Hope all are doing well!  Happy Monday!


----------



## buckeev

Condolences and hugs sent for the Bluers...I just lost my sweet "Nanny" last week...still hurts, but we know He has taken away her pain.
Oh, the stories I could tell about her...sure wish I had the time. Nearly 94 years old and still sharp as a tack.

Heartfelt Prayers for y'all .

Robert


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I am sorry for your loss, to the Bluers and to buckeev. 

Remember the good times and hold them dear to your heart.  all around.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Condolences and hugs sent for the Bluers..*.I just lost my sweet "Nanny" last week*...still hurts, but we know He has taken away her pain.
> Oh, the stories I could tell about her...sure wish I had the time. Nearly 94 years old and still sharp as a tack.
> 
> Heartfelt Prayers for y'all .
> 
> Robert





_and_


----------



## keishashadow

coming home to turn over the mileage



goofyfigment said:


> I am!! I'm kinda leary on hhn this year since there have been soo many mixed reviews but regardless I can't wait to just relax for those 5 days. Last couple weeks I was studying/stressing about a test I took Wednesday so now that that's all behind me vacation mode has set in


 
I thought HHN as to the houses was the best in years.



macraven said:


> _he was # 21 on the wait list, but he made it to his destination._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _whew._


 
talk about a welcome home nugget for you, glad it worked out


----------



## macraven

19000


_keisha is running with the big doggies now!

congrats!!


a time to celebrate.
_


----------



## tlinus

to the Bluer family and to you as well buckeev. So hard to let them go, but they have lived such long full lives. My thoughts are with youse and your families.


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> 19000
> 
> 
> _keisha is running with the big doggies now!
> 
> congrats!!
> 
> 
> a time to celebrate.
> _




Time for some nanners!!!!


----------



## tlinus

*8 days* 

Seeing how we are all full in hoodies and pants now, I am guessing it will be safe to get a head start and wash all the shorts and tshirts to pack. Once I can feel my toes again, that is, also need to convince two teen girls that they do NOT need the entire contents of their closets, makeup vanity, nor the bathroom in their bags. And need to pack for the boy. If not, he will end up with one outfit or two, a bathing suit and one pair of underwear for a week 

Happy Monday All!!!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Time for some nanners!!!!


 
I love a good conga line

hooray!  your trip is right around the corner, excited for you.

owwwwwoooooooh I am a big dog now!


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev, 

Sorry about your loss too. 

Thank you all for your kind words. DW might post at some point but it still has not hit her yet. We have the funeral on Wednesday so that might really hit home. It has been a very emotional draining experience for us. We have had other family members and friends pass away but has not taken the toll like this. 

I think this one is extremely hard as we spent the last 7-8 days with her and family after returning from HHN. From the hospital to hospice. Then be with her to the last breath and stay all the way up to leaving to the funeral home. It is one thing to lose someone but to witness it first hand and you cannot do a thing to stop it. Sorry about the little story.

One good thing is we leave again to Universal next weekend. So maybe we can have sometime fun to help get by.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in ...

Bluer101 & buckeev - so sorry for your losses 

Feels kind of weird - this is the first October since 2003 we haven't been in FL.  We did have a short getaway to Burbank about a week ago which was nice but ...


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *8 days*
> 
> Seeing how we are all full in hoodies and pants now, I am guessing it will be safe to get a head start and wash all the shorts and tshirts to pack. Once I can feel my toes again, that is, also need to convince two teen girls that they do NOT need the entire contents of their closets, makeup vanity, nor the bathroom in their bags. And need to pack for the boy. If not, he will end up with one outfit or two, a bathing suit and one pair of underwear for a week
> 
> Happy Monday All!!!



_you're talking to the choir.


95 degrees when i left orlando.
came home to coat weather.

now it is in the mid 30's here with chance of snow in the morning.


big difference from floriday to illinois....

wear the coats down on the trip, change to shorts when there in orlando.
you might need the long pants if the temps drop in the evening while you are on vacation.
did hit 67 one night i was there.

have a fun vacation!_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> buckeev,
> 
> Sorry about your loss too.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words. DW might post at some point but it still has not hit her yet. We have the funeral on Wednesday so that might really hit home. It has been a very emotional draining experience for us. We have had other family members and friends pass away but has not taken the toll like this.
> 
> I think this one is extremely hard as we spent the last 7-8 days with her and family after returning from HHN. From the hospital to hospice. Then be with her to the last breath and stay all the way up to leaving to the funeral home. It is one thing to lose someone but to witness it first hand and you cannot do a thing to stop it. Sorry about the little story.
> 
> One good thing is we leave again to Universal next weekend. So maybe we can have sometime fun to help get by.



_Bluer, you're a good man.
give Mrs Bluer a hug for me.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Buckeev and the Bluers, hugs and sorry to hear of the losses.  

Vacations are always fun to look forward to.  Hopefully it is relaxing for those traveling soon.


And, man I thought I should be happy with 500 posts!  Go Keisha!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

buckeev

I'm sorry for your loss. I understand all to well how you feel. 


I want to thank everyone for all of the hugs and kind words. It makes me feel good when I read all of the posts here. I'm very happy to have such a great group of friends. As DH said hopefully Wednesday will help let it all sink in.


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev and Bluers....so sorry for your losses. It`s never easy to lose anyone 

Janet......congrats on the big dog status .........I need to yak more!!! Waaayyy behind you!!!



Was in bed all day yesterday  not pleasant. Got up this morning for DS leaving for Uni and went back to bed when he left...slept from 7.30 till 11am........feel better now 

So fed up with rain......it hasn't really stopped since we came home. 

Off to try and master photobucket again!!! Why do things change after I work out how to use them


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Been cleaning cleaning cleaning. I'm taking two large garbage bags worth of clothes to the Goodwill tonight. And to think, all that clothes actually belongs to me. Only me. 

I've bought a pumpkin and will end up carving out the insides, but my mother doesn't want a jack o'lantern this year. She wants somethign else. You cut open the top, clean it out, then stick a bouquet of fake flowers. I hand picked my decorative flowers at the dollar store, choosing a fall theme. I'll make it on Thursday, and my parents will come by on Sunday and they can take it home.


----------



## schumigirl

Trip report has started....1st day completed and on the boards.......I can hear Vicki saying "finally".....lol

Todd,  we have another week till AHS starts.....can`t wait.....seen a few trailers and it looks amazing!!!!!!! Still avoiding spoilers though, but next Tuesday I`ll be watching


----------



## tink1957

Finally

Now I have something to read on my day off


----------



## macraven

_kogo is making me feel lazy when she talks about cleaning out the closet.
something i should do.

yaaaa, a trippie is being born!
i'm looking foward to schumi's trip report._


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _95 degrees when i left orlando.
> came home to coat weather.
> 
> now it is in the mid 30's here with chance of snow in the morning.
> 
> big difference from floriday to illinois...._


 We have a cold front coming through tonight...the next three days should in the low 80s with another front coming through over the weekend. Daytime highs are forecast in the upper 70s and no rain throughout the weekend. I'm going to the Mt. Dora Arts Festival Saturday and it should be heavenly!


----------



## TaylorsDad

Metro West said:


> We have a cold front coming through tonight...the next three days should in the low 80s with another front coming through over the weekend. Daytime highs are forecast in the upper 70s and no rain throughout the weekend. I'm going to the Mt. Dora Arts Festival Saturday and it should be heavenly!



That's just not even fair. The high here tomorrow is going to be mid 40's. What say we trade weather for a week or two?


----------



## goofyfigment

My plane leaves at 6am weather man said chance of snow. Hope he's wrong!!


----------



## macraven

_we had snow flurries this morning but nothing stuck.

not sure what part of the usa you are in, but i think you will be fine.
all snow stops when a homie is on the plane to orlando.

have fun at hhn.
take notes and tell us how it was for youse._


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm in northeast pa.  I will definitely let you know how everything goes. Checking into pbh tomorrow and hitting hhn Thursday.  So excited. Not sure if I'll be able to sleep tonite.


----------



## tink1957

Hope you have a great trip goofy...say hello to Jack for me


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks tink and I'll give Jack a big hello


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I'm in northeast pa.  I will definitely let you know how everything goes. Checking into pbh tomorrow and hitting hhn Thursday.  So excited. Not sure if I'll be able to sleep tonite.



_don't do what i did.
i sat up unti my ride came for me at 3:00 am.

once i got in the car, i wanted my pillow and blanket to go to sleep.....

be sure to catch some zzzzz's tonight even if it is for a short nap.

take some notes on how long the lines are for the houses.

at each house entrance, it wil be listed there, off by 5 minutes either way.

if any asswipe gets in your face, bit them.
you can run faster than the zombies so youse will be okay.

start at the back of the park holding area.
kid zone/et section and you will be ahead of the crowds.


i just know you are going to have a lot of fun being there single

t_


----------



## goofyfigment

Got a couple hours sleep. I'm leaving for the airport in 45 minutes. 

Taking your advice I think I should be able to conquer hhn but I will most certainly keep you updated with times.  

Next time I post I'll be in sunny Florida, hope every enjoys camel day


----------



## Bluer101

Goofy enjoy your trip. 

We are off work and school today. Today is the funeral and really wish I was at work instead. Everyone have a good day and will talk later.


----------



## goofyfigment

Bluer101 said:
			
		

> Goofy enjoy your trip.
> 
> We are off work and school today. Today is the funeral and really wish I was at work instead. Everyone have a good day and will talk later.



Hugs!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Got a couple hours sleep. I'm leaving for the airport in 45 minutes.
> 
> Taking your advice I think I should be able to conquer hhn but I will most certainly keep you updated with times.
> 
> Next time I post I'll be in sunny Florida, hope every enjoys camel day



Can`t wait to hear about it.......have a great trip 



Bluer101 said:


> We are off work and school today. Today is the funeral and really wish I was at work instead. Everyone have a good day and will talk later.



Will be thinking of your whole family today


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> I'm in northeast pa. I will definitely let you know how everything goes. Checking into pbh tomorrow and hitting hhn Thursday. So excited. Not sure if I'll be able to sleep tonite.


 
on the road again!  enjoy

bluer - how'd ur son do?


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> on the road again!  enjoy  bluer - how'd ur son do?



He has been a real trooper. He has been there since we got back from HHN. He was present right after her death as we sent him and a family member to pick up lunch when death was near. They were gone no more than 2 minutes when she passed. It's almost like grandma knew he was gone. 

But other than that he is doing really good and taking it like a responsible adult in a 11 year old body. We just told him he has made us proud and very respectful.   

Thanks everyone for the hugs. We just got done with the service and now having a party with everyone to celebrate her life. 

Thank you everyone, to all the homies and new friends.


----------



## macraven

_have been thinking of youse and the family today Bluer.
sending hugs again._


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> He has been a real trooper. He has been there since we got back from HHN. He was present right after her death as we sent him and a family member to pick up lunch when death was near. They were gone no more than 2 minutes when she passed. It's almost like grandma knew he was gone.
> 
> But other than that he is doing really good and taking it like a responsible adult in a 11 year old body. We just told him he has made us proud and very respectful.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the hugs. We just got done with the service and now having a party with everyone to celebrate her life.
> 
> Thank you everyone, to all the homies and new friends.


 
Sounds as though he has closure, kids can be all over the map dealing with this sort of situation.  The upcoming trip up to U will do you all good.


----------



## Lynne G

Thinking of the Bluers.  Glad to hear the young one is dealing with it well.  It will be good to have a vacation to look forward to, and fond memories to always cherish.

Goofy, hope your flight went well this morning and are enjoying the FLA sun.

Have a great night all!


----------



## macraven

_goofyfigment should be in orlando now.


i saw on accuweather about the cold front.
hope she survives it.


did read that long waits at hhn tonight.
well, it is hell week so that is not a surprise.


i was watching tv this evening.
the game was not going the way i wanted it so i switched to ahs to watch.....


_


----------



## goofyfigment

I arrived yesterday. Checked into to pbh got upgraded to a bayview room in the west wing right by the boat dock. 

We went to epcot last night to catch remy before he leaves and to see boyz II men. Crowds are larger than I'm used to be heck I survived Christmas I can do this right???

 Today I plan on having some pool time and hitting hhn tonite. Hopefully I Dont need to crack down and buy ep. Speaking of EPs anyone else remember back when you used to be able to buy them towards the end of the night for like 20 bucks lol


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Speaking of EPs anyone else remember back when you used to be able to buy them towards the end of the night for like 20 bucks lol


 The very first night I went to HHN in 2004 the EPs were $20 for off peak nights. Ahh...the days of old.


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> I arrived yesterday. Checked into to pbh got upgraded to a bayview room in the west wing right by the boat dock.
> 
> We went to epcot last night to catch remy before he leaves and to see boyz II men. Crowds are larger than I'm used to be heck I survived Christmas I can do this right???
> 
> Today I plan on having some pool time and hitting hhn tonite. Hopefully I Dont need to crack down and buy ep. Speaking of EPs anyone else remember back when you used to be able to buy them towards the end of the night for like 20 bucks lol



Glad you're having such a nice time..........have a blast at HHN.......looking forward to hearing about it 



Metro West said:


> The very first night I went to HHN in 2004 the EPs were $20 for off peak nights. Ahh...the days of old.



Had a very strange dream about you last night .......you wanted me to operate on your knee??? I have weird dreams.......a lot 


Had heartburn all day today......way too many jalapeños on my grilled chicken salad at lunch  it was lovely though.

Friday tomorrow......yay!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I am prepared to tackle cleaning my kitchen tonight!!

My parents are driving up from my hometown Sunday to bring me a microwave hutch they found at a yardsale (they bought it for 20 bucks and it was 150 brand new!!), so the entire kitchen needs to look clean so that my mother can look at it and then rearrange it. So that later I can put everything back where I want it. *sigh*


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo your posts about your house tidying always make me feel like I should be doing more.  Ya, and wash at 10pm last night so that DD can have what she wanted to wear today almost drove me crazy.  I am not a night person.

Great to get a new item for the kitchen though.  I'd like a new floor.  That's on my someday agenda.

Yay!! It's almost Friday!

Goofy, glad to see you made it safe and sound and are enjoying the USO.


----------



## goofyfigment

Alright first update its 627 and we have done walking dead LA Lorna havoc and now in line for awil....more to come


----------



## buckeev

tlinus said:


> to the Bluer family and to you as well buckeev. So hard to let them go, but they have lived such long full lives. My thoughts are with youse and your families.



Thanks a ton! To TL and to Everyone for the kind words.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Alright first update its 627 and we have done walking dead LA Lorna havoc and now in line for awil....more to come



_i'll be checking back here for your update......_


----------



## goofyfigment

2 more down 3 left 
Cabin resident and after life


----------



## tink1957

Wow goofy...you're making great progress.

 You'll love afterlife...it was my favorite


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> I arrived yesterday. Checked into to pbh got upgraded to a bayview room in the west wing right by the boat dock.
> 
> We went to epcot last night to catch remy before he leaves and to see boyz II men. Crowds are larger than I'm used to be heck I survived Christmas I can do this right???
> 
> Today I plan on having some pool time and hitting hhn tonite. Hopefully I Dont need to crack down and buy ep. Speaking of EPs anyone else remember back when you used to be able to buy them towards the end of the night for like 20 bucks lol


 
congrats on the upgrade!  Remy's leaving?


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Thanks a ton! To TL and to Everyone for the kind words.



_all the homies here hope you are okay.
sending more _



goofyfigment said:


> 2 more down 3 left
> Cabin resident and after life



_i think i posted on another thread to youse about your time waits.
be sure to come back HERE and tell us how it is in the park tonight.

i'm not a blonde for nothin'
_


keishashadow said:


> congrats on the upgrade!  Remy's leaving?



_yes, remy is going bye bye.
_


----------



## goofyfigment

I've been here 2 hours all but 2 houses done. Wait times are starting to pick up with cabin being 75 minutes of course one of the two I need to do.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I remember going to guest service and buying single separate EP's for houses that we could not get done in a single night.They costed $5 each per person.That also went the way of the DO-DO also.. *


----------



## donaldduck352

goofyfigment said:


> I've been here 2 hours all but 2 houses done. Wait times are starting to pick up with cabin being 75 minutes of course one of the two I need to do.



*CITW lines are 75min on a Thursday this early? WOW*


----------



## Micday

Big time newbie to the darkside

Could I have a room with a view?

I'm a huge planner and I can't wait to see WWOHP!!!  So excited  

Don't tell Mickey, he wouldn't understand.......


----------



## macraven

_we have gained another homie.......!!






to


Micday




ok, you want the king size bed or 2 queens?
water view i assume......



don't worry about anyone snitching to mickey.
it's mom you have to worry about.



do you have a trip planned for a specific month?
or just gathering basic info to use later?


i stay onsite and that would be the first recommendation i would give a newbie._


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I've been here 2 hours all but 2 houses done. Wait times are starting to pick up with cabin being 75 minutes of course one of the two I need to do.



_so if you got out of the holding pen early, then you have done great so far.
2 hours into the event and only 2 houses left.
sounds wonderful!


gonna repeat the earlier houses now that it is dark?



i did a thursday oct 10th in the regular lines and had an hour wait for one house later in the evening.
i was with Keisha and Mr K and they didn't have the ep so we yakked the entire time during our house wait.
hope that doesn't happen to youse.

i'm guessing the line waits will be growing now until the rest of the evening.
did i read that closing time is at 2 tonight?

have the temps dropped there yet?_


----------



## Micday

macraven said:


> _we have gained another homie.......!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> Micday
> 
> Thanks!!!  I'll take 2 queens and water view, awesome!
> 
> We are going 12-22-13 to 12-24-13, staying on-site at RP.
> 
> Funny thing is I wouldn't go to Disney during Christmas and I know it like the back of my hand.
> 
> So...  What the heck, lets go to a theme park I've never been too, CRAZY!_


----------



## donaldduck352

*That's right,Thursday night closing at 2am-Hell Week!!!*


----------



## macraven

_i love rph, it is my home away from home!
i book the king suite just for myself.
i enjoy the extra room and how quiet it is due to the bedroom layout.

you will appreciate having the unlimited usage of the express pass.
the parks will have crowds but it is doable.

check in early and have your express pass made at the hotel.
you need that ep to use the express lines.

buy your tickets in advance so you won't deal with long lines at GS outside of the parks for them.

check out this site so you can familarize yourself with the park layout.
www.universalorlando.com

if you can get an idea before you go of what is in the parks, it will help you a lot.  if there are many peeps there, go to plan B.

you will have fun at the hotel and parks!

_


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *That's right,Thursday night closing at 2am-Hell Week!!!*



_mr duck, i was reading tweets last night about the long house waits for hhn.
seems like the crowd kind of surged after 9:00.

did read a few facebooks on peeps that are there tonight and they don't have the express pass.
they didn't arrive until about 30 minutes ago and concerned about house waits at this point.

i'm hoping goofyfigment will be able to get her last two houses in, both shows and do repeats on her favorite houses.

whenever i read of a 2:00 am closing on a non peak night , i think............crowds.....


i have been doing UTH since the year they started them.
i find them fascinating.
you see the details that are impossible catching when you do the houses at night.
you should consider doing them next year.

i did both day tours as i couldn't decided on which of the houses to bypass this year._


----------



## macraven

_it's about 10:30 cst or 11:30 est right now......


where is our homie on the reporting about hhn right now?

if i had goofyfigment's phone number, i would be bugging her with questions on how this night is going for her.





probably the reason i don't have her number...

not much longer and i'll be watching tv.
or call it an early night and go to bed.


i need to flip a coin to decide.



i guess i can wait until FG posts tomorrow on how her night went.



the main thing is our homie is having fun and not falling down drunk.
(or getting lost in a house)_


----------



## goofyfigment

Ok I called it a night. Didn't get cabin or after life. Leaving just now cabin was 90 minutes and after life was 75. If I wanted to obviously could have gotten both in with the 2am closing time. Did bill and ted and rocky as well.  All in all I claim success.  FYI after 11 EPs are half price if they dont sell out.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Ok I called it a night. Didn't get cabin or after life. Leaving just now cabin was 90 minutes and after life was 75. If I wanted to obviously could have gotten both in with the 2am closing time. Did bill and ted and rocky as well.  All in all I claim success.  FYI after 11 EPs are half price if they dont sell out.



_i came back to wish to see a post from you and there it is !!


so youse did 6 of the houses and 2 shows.
that's great!


it must be crowded there if the lines are 90 minutes long.
longest line i saw was one hour 55 minutes at WD on a sunday at 11:30.
frightening.......


get some sleep and hit the parks for the rides in the morning!_


----------



## goofyfigment

I was very shocked at the amount of young children there tonite


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I was very shocked at the amount of young children there tonite


_
young teens?_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> young teens?



They ranged from around 8 to 12. It just seems as the crowds are getting younger


----------



## schumigirl

We were shocked too by how young some of the kids were this year. We had seen babies in pushchairs previous years.

In the queue for one house this year we saw a family with 3 kids all under 6 or 7 maybe, in the Express queue.....we watched them all go in and a few minutes later all 3 kids came out crying with what we assumed was the grandfather. Not nice to see.

In the holding are there were a couple of young kids maybe aged 8......both kids had hhn teeshirts on.

I would much prefer not to see kids there.



Goofy......... glad you are getting so much done and having fun 


I came to realise today.....finally........I now need my glasses when reading on laptop/ipad/phone ........it used to just be reading books or newspapers, but I have to admit defeat and just put them on!!

They`re nice glasses though.

Should know in the next 2 weeks our dates for next years Orlando trip......fingers crossed


----------



## macraven

_morning homies.._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Good morning all!!

Can't believe the wait times for the houses!! Yikes! I'm glad I went when I did. We finished all of the houses before eleven o'clock! 

Afterlife was definitely one of my favourites, but I also loved American Werewolf, and enjoyed seeing things I recognized from the movie. 

I scrubbed the kitchen floor yesterday and emptied out this two shelf bookcase I was using to hold my tupperware and cookbooks. It's going to a friend's house tonight. 

I've still got more cleaning to do. Soon my apartment will look really clean. But my mother will still say it's a mess. There's simply no winning. 

On the bright side... I've lost 4 pounds since returning from vacation.


----------



## macraven

_come to my house when you are done cleaning.


i could use the help.........



hooray on losing 4 lbs.......
_


----------



## macraven

_schumi, i had to put my reading glasses on to see what you wrote........



isn't that how it goes?
you read fine and then get to the computer and everything is fuzzy....


i bet you look cute with your readers on!_


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> They ranged from around 8 to 12. It just seems as the crowds are getting younger



_i think i need more coffee....


i replied to one of your posts about your hhn night earlier.
must have been in another thread.



or i might need to put my readers on......._


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> I've lost 4 pounds since returning from vacation.



I think I found them for you Kogo .......I`ll keep them though......I`m kind like that 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> i bet you look cute with your readers on!_



I wish!!!!! DH tells me that but he`s biased.........he likes to make me happy but part of his reasoning is.......happy wife....happy life........it works too!!!

mr mac home nice and safe from his trip??


----------



## schumigirl

Oh........ day 2 on trip boards 

Darn....everyone comes online and I have to go get dinner ready.....they all want to eat early tonight!! Time differences sucks!!! Catch you all later


----------



## macraven

_yup, he is back home, and back to work._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _come to my house when you are done cleaning.
> 
> 
> i could use the help.........
> 
> _



You feeding me?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

schumigirl said:


> I came to realise today.....finally........I now need my glasses when reading on laptop/ipad/phone ........it used to just be reading books or newspapers, but I have to admit defeat and just put them on!!
> 
> They`re nice glasses though.


I've used readers for a while now when doing my crafts but lately I've noticed that I'm needing them when reading smaller print  ... I'm not at the point yet where I need them when reading books or on my laptop


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I've used readers for a while now when doing my crafts but lately I've noticed that I'm needing them when reading smaller print  ... I'm not at the point yet where I need them when reading books or on my laptop




Lol........that's how it started for me Bonny.........small print. And I was tightening up a button on a jacket one day.......couldn't thread the darn needle  wouldn't admit then I was starting to need glasses.

Then when I started playing trombone with books......I gave in......wasn't happy though 

My problem is remembering to have them with me all the time now! 



We have a hurricane warning this weekend  looks beautiful at the moment. Calm before the storm maybe?

Our clocks go back  tonight......an extra hour in bed tomorrow


----------



## macraven

_i didn't know you played the trombone.

_


----------



## tink1957

I've always worn glasses so my wakeup call was when I had to switch to bifocals... I felt old then but it was nothing compared to when I found out that I had to have cataract surgery

So feel blessed to just need reading glasses.

 It's been in the 30s here this morning   I tried to talk Trey into driving to Orlando but he wouldn't go for it ...hey we could be there by dinner time as it only takes 7 1/2 hours.

A girl can dream can't she?


----------



## Lynne G

I made my contacts different strengths so I do not need reading glasses, well not yet.  


A cool but a beautiful day today.  

Time change fot the US?  

I cannot believe it will be Halloween in a few days.  My DD had changed her mind on costume, but finally settled on one, a blue and lime green maid outfit with lime green stockings.  Cute.  She is a tween and it was really had to find a costume that was not too kiddy.  Ended up with a women's xs.

Enjoy the Saturday!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i didn't know you played the trombone.
> 
> _



Lol.........only while trying to read books before I got glasses.........I haven't got a musical note in me!!



tink1957 said:


> I've always worn glasses so my wakeup call was when I had to switch to bifocals... I felt old then but it was nothing compared to when I found out that I had to have cataract surgery
> 
> So feel blessed to just need reading glasses.
> 
> It's been in the 30s here this morning   I tried to talk Trey into driving to Orlando but he wouldn't go for it ...hey we could be there by dinner time as it only takes 7 1/2 hours.
> 
> A girl can dream can't she?



Nothing wrong with dreaming Vicki.......it makes the world go round! Yes I don't mind the glasses........I just need not to forget I need them!!



Lynne G said:


> Time change fot the US?
> 
> I cannot believe it will be Halloween in a few days.  My DD had changed her mind on costume, but finally settled on one, a blue and lime green maid outfit with lime green stockings.  Cute.



Not sure when the US clocks change, ours did last night....loved the extra hour in bed even though I got up early to watch the indian GP.

Your dd outfit sounds lovely!!



Beautiful Sunday so far here.........got red weather warning for later! Hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Sunday.  We change our clocks next weekend. That means I get 1 more hour at Universal, yippee.


----------



## macraven

_a quick drive by.
been tied up since i woke up this morning.
haven't had a chance yet to look at my emails.

now that means i have really been busy today!



i screwed up my alarm clock in the bedroom about 2 months ago.
i have it on est.

i'll be glad for nov 2nd so then i will be right on time then.


don't ask why i didn't fix the time on that clock......
long story.


weather here today is wonderful, for our area that is.
was 54 earlier and just dropped to 52.
looks like the next few days we will have a heat wave with temps up to almost 60.
(depending on which tv channel i watch)

i am guessing goofyfigment is home now.
hope she checks in and tells us all about her hhn event._


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _a quick drive by.
> been tied up since i woke up this morning.
> haven't had a chance yet to look at my emails.
> 
> now that means i have really been busy today!
> 
> 
> 
> i screwed up my alarm clock in the bedroom about 2 months ago.
> i have it on est.
> 
> i'll be glad for nov 2nd so then i will be right on time then.
> 
> 
> don't ask why i didn't fix the time on that clock......
> long story.
> 
> 
> weather here today is wonderful, for our area that is.
> was 54 earlier and just dropped to 52.
> looks like the next few days we will have a heat wave with temps up to almost 60.
> (depending on which tv channel i watch)
> 
> i am guessing goofyfigment is home now.
> hope she checks in and tells us all about her hhn event._



That's funny about the clock, but probably not as odd as what we did. A couple of years ago-yes years, we accidentally got the time set 30 minutes early on the bedroom alarm clock. Well, we got so used to it that now we are afraid to change it because we may wake up, look at it, and think it is set by the old time and be 30 minutes late getting up  for work.


----------



## schumigirl

I was wondering when goofy figment would be back home too.........looking forward to her updates 

The so called predicted "worst storm" here never really happened.......thankfully. No different to any normal autumnal day here........


But I had a nice weekend...........

Got booked up for next year   

Got flights booked and contacted hotel and that is sorted...........18 nights at RPR..........I'm a happy bunny 

Just need to wait now


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey all I'm still in Orlando I leave to come back to reality tonite. Crowds down here are completely insane, even more reason why I'll make sure I never come at the end of October again. 

Over all I've had a fantastic trip, guess that means I start counting down to the next one lol

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Hey all I'm still in Orlando I leave to come back to reality tonite. Crowds down here are completely insane, even more reason why I'll make sure I never come at the end of October again.
> 
> Over all I've had a fantastic trip, guess that means I start counting down to the next one lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Monday.



_so there you are.............
i read that sunday night was a huge crowd, is that really so?

make your future trips a few weeks earlier next year, like the columbus day weekend time frame.


i'm excited to read all about your trip when you return!

i got up early this morning, when it was still dark.
my electric blanket stopped working and i was cold.......

weather man lied last night.
no great weather here this week.
predicting over an inch of rain mid week.
with that, lower temps._


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny Monday, with a fleece jacket on and a cup of hot tea.  It was chilly this morning.  At least the wind has died down some from the week-end.  We have been in the 50's all week, with a cold, strong wind.  Storm is to hit on Thursday, but we are all hoping the kids will have their trick or treating before it starts.  Kids in my neighborhood start around 6pm.  

Thanks Bluer, for saying the time change is this week-end.  Usually we get lots of reminders on the TV and radio.  Did not realize the UK and US change their clocks at different times.  I will be glad to get another hour of sleep, even if it's not on vacation.

Goofyfigment, sorry to hear of the crowds.  Have a safe trip home.  

And glad to hear the big storm that was to hit England was a bust.

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## mrsabbott

TaylorsDad said:


> That's funny about the clock, but probably not as odd as what we did. A couple of years ago-yes years, we accidentally got the time set 30 minutes early on the bedroom alarm clock. Well, we got so used to it that now we are afraid to change it because we may wake up, look at it, and think it is set by the old time and be 30 minutes late getting up  for work.


That is so funny! My husband will set all our clocks 15 minutes fast so that I will be on time but I've gotten used to it now! I reset our kitchen clocks after a power outage and set them to the correct time and it threw us all off schedule!! Lol!


----------



## xApril

macraven said:


> _so there you are.............
> i read that sunday night was a huge crowd, is that really so?
> 
> make your future trips a few weeks earlier next year, like the columbus day weekend time frame.
> 
> 
> i'm excited to read all about your trip when you return!
> 
> i got up early this morning, when it was still dark.
> my electric blanket stopped working and i was cold.......
> 
> weather man lied last night.
> no great weather here this week.
> predicting over an inch of rain mid week.
> with that, lower temps._


Last night was crazy! Pretty much everything from 8pm to almost midnight was over an hour long. Saw a few 120s as well on the wait time app. Only did Havoc, ate, and saw Bill and Ted. Around 12:30, the lines finally dropped and I was able to do Evil Dead, La Llorona, Afterlife, and we got to be the very last group in Walking Dead.


----------



## macraven

xApril said:


> Last night was crazy! Pretty much everything from 8pm to almost midnight was over an hour long. Saw a few 120s as well on the wait time app. Only did Havoc, ate, and saw Bill and Ted. Around 12:30, the lines finally dropped and I was able to do Evil Dead, La Llorona, Afterlife, and we got to be the very last group in Walking Dead.



_that is a busy night.

pretty much what i heard that last night had its crowds._


----------



## macraven

_the last time i saw *Sharky*, she was at hhn and planned to do the beach for 4 days later.




i'm wondering if she is still at the beach............


haven't seen her in a long time here._


----------



## goofyfigment

I just got home back to reality tomorrow. I'm very surprised at the crowds I encountered on my trip. Did the majority of the things I wanted so I'll take it as a win


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I just got home back to reality tomorrow. I'm very surprised at the crowds I encountered on my trip. Did the majority of the things I wanted so I'll take it as a win







_ back home!


i never go during that time period because of the crowds.


you were a brave homie...._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## kittengal13

Hi guys!!  


Just popped in to do my 10 MONTH dance!!!!! 

In a few days I can do my 299 dance


----------



## macraven

_hey kitty, is it gonna be a tap dance you do?


you will have so much fun on that vacation.


_


----------



## kittengal13

Was thinking more of a flailing my hands and feet around like no one is watching lol!!! 

I cannot wait!!! This will be my 9th two-week trip to WDW and UOS but its my best friends first trip ever... So can't wait to experience it again through the eyes of a newbie


----------



## Bluer101

kittengal13 said:


> Was thinking more of a flailing my hands and feet around like no one is watching lol!!!  I cannot wait!!! This will be my 9th two-week trip to WDW and UOS but its my best friends first trip ever... So can't wait to experience it again through the eyes of a newbie




That's the best thing when someone has never been.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

kittengal13 said:


> Was thinking more of a flailing my hands and feet around like no one is watching lol!!!
> 
> I cannot wait!!! This will be my 9th two-week trip to WDW and UOS but its my best friends first trip ever... So can't wait to experience it again through the eyes of a newbie



That should be a great trip!!!


----------



## schumigirl

kittengal13 said:


> Was thinking more of a flailing my hands and feet around like no one is watching lol!!!
> 
> I cannot wait!!! This will be my 9th two-week trip to WDW and UOS but its my best friends first trip ever... So can't wait to experience it again through the eyes of a newbie



That`s the best way to dance.....like no-one is watching 

I`m sure she`ll love every second of your trip KG.......it will be here before you know it 

We have 313 days till we go.....not that I`m counting or anything......lol......


----------



## kittengal13

I agree!!! 


10 months sounds so far but we booked it 15 months out so to think we have done a third of the waiting is so exciting!!!!! 

Love the holiday countdown


----------



## Bluer101

We get to pack tonight again since tomorrow is halloween. We leave Friday for Universal again, .


----------



## goofyfigment

44 days til I get to go back. This time I'm just doing the motherland though


----------



## macraven

_with your countdown siggie showing half way, it makes sense now on how long before you hit the motherland and darkside._


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> 44 days til I get to go back. This time I'm just doing the motherland though


  We also have 43 days till Grinchmas. To bad you were not going to US we could meet.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Jealous of those who get to go back!!

Looking at my finances, I might not be going next year.


----------



## buckeev

kittengal13 said:


> Was thinking more of a flailing my hands and feet around like no one is watching lol!!!
> 
> I cannot wait!!! This will be my 9th two-week trip to WDW and UOS but its my best friends first trip ever... So can't wait to experience it again through the eyes of a newbie



One of the coolest Orlando "things" I've done was to introduce my buddy and his son to UNIVERSAL STUDIOS with my son...they were amazed with the abundance of great rides at US & IOA!


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> 44 days til I get to go back. This time I'm just doing the motherland though



_64 days for me.
but doing both motherland and darkside.

too many days for me to figure out for the other 2014 trip.
about 11 months._


----------



## tink1957

A long 329 days for me....I tried to find a way to go for New Years but unless I win the lottery its not happening  

At least we get to go back next year and visit with my homies so its all good


----------



## kittengal13

buckeev said:


> One of the coolest Orlando "things" I've done was to introduce my buddy and his son to UNIVERSAL STUDIOS with my son...they were amazed with the abundance of great rides at US & IOA!



 I can't wait!

I find myself avoiding describing the parks as I cannot even begin to do them justice!! You can't believe how amazing and magical they are until you are physically there


----------



## TaylorsDad

11 more days until I go back for a visit to the Darkside for a couple of days before spending some time at the motherland.


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _64 days for me.
> but doing both motherland and darkside.
> 
> too many days for me to figure out for the other 2014 trip.
> about 11 months._



Hey we are thinking of another trip in 11 months as well in order to both see the new HP expansion as well as visit HHN. Maybe 2014 will be the year we get to meet up


----------



## macraven

_you bet!
penciling you in on my calendar._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> you bet!
> penciling you in on my calendar.



Put me down too I ain't missing 2014 with the homies!!!!


----------



## macraven

_gf, youse were already on the list......
i penciled you in many pages back when you said you would be there next october._


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Jealous of those who get to go back!!
> 
> Looking at my finances, I might not be going next year.



You ever know Kogo........keep your fingers crossed you get back 



Watched the new series of AHS finally...........LOVED it Oh my goodness it is so good!!! It was a bit gruesome though in bits......... 

Love Kathy Bates and Jessica Lange.....they are going to be fab together.......can`t wait for second episode!!! 

Day 4 of trippie complete for those interested 

Happy Halloween today........we don`t get a lot of trick or treaters just a few littlies in our street, but I`m out tonight so handing in some candy to our neighbours that do have little ones as I`ll miss them going around.

Have a great Halloween


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Watched the new series of AHS finally...........LOVED it Oh my goodness it is so good!!! It was a bit gruesome though in bits.........
> 
> Love Kathy Bates and Jessica Lange.....they are going to be fab together.......can`t wait for second episode!!!


 It only gets better.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy Halloween folks!!

I don't get trick or treaters in my apartment building, so I'm going over to a friend's house and we're going to make Halloween themed cake pops. 

I'm dressed as a cowgirl today. My boss just asked me to go round up some coworkers. I giggled.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Holloween  everyone.


----------



## tlinus

Happy Halloween...Live from Universal


----------



## kittengal13

Wow- some of the replies and comments I witness on the motherland boards make me gasp... some of those people are so snarky... obviously not feeling the Disney magic 

Much better on the super-friendly, dark side board


----------



## macraven

kittengal13 said:


> Wow- some of the replies and comments I witness on the motherland boards make me gasp... some of those people are so snarky... obviously not feeling the Disney magic
> 
> Much better on the super-friendly, dark side board



_you are safe here kitten.
we all play nice in this thread.

99% of threads in the darkside never get snarky.



homies here are your friends!_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> You ever know Kogo........keep your fingers crossed you get back
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the new series of AHS finally...........LOVED it Oh my goodness it is so good!!! It was a bit gruesome though in bits.........
> 
> Love Kathy Bates and Jessica Lange.....they are going to be fab together.......can`t wait for second episode!!!
> 
> Day 4 of trippie complete for those interested
> 
> Happy Halloween today........we don`t get a lot of trick or treaters just a few littlies in our street, but I`m out tonight so handing in some candy to our neighbours that do have little ones as I`ll miss them going around.
> 
> Have a great Halloween



_i watch that show also.
we are episodes ahead of youse so i won't say what i thought about the show last night.

you will love it when you get to this one!

in our town, trick and treaters don't go out tonight.
the city has an ordinance that the T and T can only go out the last sunday in october that is prior to the 31st.
the hours are restricted to 2:00 to 5:00.

that way it is still light out and the streets can be watched and patrolled easier by the police.

we have not had any T and T in the past 8 years at our house.
we are on a dead end street and no one in this block has kids under the age of 15.
i quit buying candy about 6 years back ........


_



Kogo Shuko said:


> Happy Halloween folks!!
> 
> I don't get trick or treaters in my apartment building, so I'm going over to a friend's house and we're going to make Halloween themed cake pops.
> 
> I'm dressed as a cowgirl today. My boss just asked me to go round up some coworkers. I giggled.



_did you have a stick pony miss cowgirl?
i bet you looked cute dressed up!_


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Halloween to all!

DD12 is going out tonight.  With a friend.  And yep, I have to go retrieve that friend so they can trick or treat.

Sadly, DD is not into kid outfits any longer.  We ended up with a "blueberry girl" adult outfit.  Like a maid's outfit, short dress, with off the shoulder top. Blueberry beads hung at the waist.  

Teen DS wants no parts of it.  Rather play on his XBox.

Most of us at my workplace are in black tops.  It's unusually wamer today, with high of 70, but some humidity.  Perfect for Halloween.  

Less then 2 months to holiday vacation.  Already planning a summer one next year.  Waiting for SW to release summer fares.  

And Mac, we are on a cul de sac, off a main road, so we only get the kids on our street.  We average 10 to 15 kids.


----------



## goofyfigment

Had a rough 2 days so to cheer myself up I just booked a weekend trip to the motherland for Nov 15-18


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Had a rough 2 days so to cheer myself up I just booked a weekend trip to the motherland for Nov 15-18



_now you have something fun to look forward to.



can you drive to orlando or need to fly?


i keep seeing air fares increasing and it's scary._


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Watched the new series of AHS finally...........LOVED it Oh my goodness it is so good!!! It was a bit gruesome though in bits.........
> 
> Love Kathy Bates and Jessica Lange.....they are going to be fab together.......can`t wait for second episode!!!
> 
> Day 4 of trippie complete for those interested
> 
> Happy Halloween today........we don`t get a lot of trick or treaters just a few littlies in our street, but I`m out tonight so handing in some candy to our neighbours that do have little ones as I`ll miss them going around.
> 
> Have a great Halloween




I watched a few episodes of AHS last year and couldn't get into it....but this season is awesome and I can't wait to see the next show... it just keeps getting better.

We live on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere so no trick or treaters here either... but I always buy a bag of chocolate candy bars just in case

HAPPY HALLOWEEN HOMIES!​


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> now you have something fun to look forward to.
> 
> can you drive to orlando or need to fly?
> 
> i keep seeing air fares increasing and it's scary.



I fly. Just snagged southwest round trip for 180


----------



## donaldduck352

*Happy Halloween all.

Like every year I bought a big bag of Reese's Cups and know one showed up again(it helps living in the swamp)now the whole bag is mine mine mine!!!!!*


----------



## Metro West

tink1957 said:


> I watched a few episodes of AHS last year and couldn't get into it....but this season is awesome and I can't wait to see the next show... it just keeps getting better.


 Yeah...I think last season lost a lot of people especially towards the end. I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *Happy Halloween all.
> 
> Like every year I bought a big bag of Reese's Cups and know one showed up again(it helps living in the swamp)now the whole bag is mine mine mine!!!!!*



lol........I have a neighbour that stocks up on candy......and doesn`t answer the door  We only have one family with young children in our street so we don`t get a lot anyway....and last night apparently not one knock on the door!!


Grocery shopping was a nightmare this morning........it was like Christmas week  so so busy.....

Off to hairdresser this afternoon.....catch you all later


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Sorry for not checking in lately but not feeling great these days but it could be worse I guess
But anywho if I got a alert right on Facebook 
Happy birthday Bonny


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by....

The weather forecast today is for possible record heat here in Orlando for November 1st. Highs are forecast close to be close to 90 today...but a cold front is coming in tomorrow night. 

Highs Sunday should only reach the mid-70s. 

Time to drag out the blankets!


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Just stopping by....  The weather forecast today is for possible record heat here in Orlando for November 1st. Highs are forecast close to be close to 90 today...but a cold front is coming in tomorrow night.  Highs Sunday should only reach the mid-70s.  Time to drag out the blankets!



We are coming up tonight after work. They are forecasting 60% tomorrow up there. What are the local stations saying?  Normally as you know maybe an few showers as the front passes through at what time in that area. They say evening here down south.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> We are coming up tonight after work. They are forecasting 60% tomorrow up there. What are the local stations saying?  Normally as you know maybe an few showers as the front passes through at what time in that area. They say evening here down south.


 Tomorrow is 60% between 8AM-2PM and then 20% after 8PM...it's only 10% for Sunday.


----------



## tlinus

sorry about that. We always seem to bring the record heat waves with us


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Tomorrow is 60% between 8AM-2PM and then 20% after 8PM...it's only 10% for Sunday.



Thanks Todd.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Thanks Todd.


----------



## Bluer101

We arrived at RPR just before 9 pm. Got our room and went swimming. Now showered up and ready for bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## macraven

_guess you didn't get the rain since you went swimming.......


i wished the rain away for youse_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> guess you didn't get the rain since you went swimming.......  i wished the rain away for youse



Rain is going to be here this morning for an hour or so.


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Rain is going to be here this morning for an hour or so.


 Nothing at the house yet although it IS cloudy and cooler than when I first got up.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Nothing at the house yet although it IS cloudy and cooler than when I first got up.



Just started to rain and hanging out at cafe 4.


----------



## macraven

_break out the ponchos.........




do Dr Doom now.
it's great in the rain...._


----------



## macraven

_don't forget to change your clocks back one hour tonight.




lucky me, i don't have to.
my bedroom clock has been off an hour for months.






wondering if Bluer and the family are still hanging out at Cafe 4 waiting for the rain to stop._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> don't forget to change your clocks back one hour tonight.  lucky me, i don't have to. my bedroom clock has been off an hour for months.  wondering if Bluer and the family are still hanging out at Cafe 4 waiting for the rain to stop.



It's Mrs Bluer here using Mr Bluer's phone.    Rain stopped a while ago. We decided to get ponchos and run around in the rain when we had the chance. It has gotten cooler here needed to put on long sleeves. Having a blast with the family.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> It's Mrs Bluer here using Mr Bluer's phone.    Rain stopped a while ago. We decided to get ponchos and run around in the rain when we had the chance. It has gotten cooler here needed to put on long sleeves. Having a blast with the family.



_i wanna be there and fun with youse...........!
i don't care if it is raining or getting cooler.


have fun with the family and don't share with them on how to entertain the peeps walking thru Seussland when you are in the Trolley ride._


----------



## schumigirl

Well it`s freezing here........with thunder and lightning........and torrential rain..........I have a glass of wine.......Chilli Doritos with garlic dip and heating is on........bliss!!!

Very proud of myself mac........ I worked out....on my own.......how to add favourites to the iPad....... Maybe technology is not that bad after all!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

The temp here is slowly falling and they are calling for snow tonite


----------



## tink1957

Hi


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i wanna be there and fun with youse...........! i don't care if it is raining or getting cooler.  have fun with the family and don't share with them on how to entertain the peeps walking thru Seussland when you are in the Trolley ride.



Sorry to late. We commented on how it's not the same here without you.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Sorry to late. We commented on how it's not the same here without you.



_oh, so now your brother knows what a bad influence i am to youse guys...lol




get him and his family on the one fish, blue fish ride.........._


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> The temp here is slowly falling and they are calling for snow tonite



_oh no !!_



tink1957 said:


> Hi



_are youse waving cause she is gettting snow and you're not??
_


----------



## Metro West

AHS episode four was very hard to watch in the beginning but it got better. 

Leslie Jordan and Alexandra Breckenridge made guest appearances. 

This was more of a Halloween episode...the first part anyway so next week will be the conclusion...much like season one. 

It's turned much cooler here tonight and tomorrow should be in the lower 70s. I had to exit Walmart during a monsoon this afternoon...I was soaked by the time I loaded the car.  

Time to watch the UM vs. FSU game and then bed. 

Have a good night all!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> oh, so now your brother knows what a bad influence i am to youse guys...lol  get him and his family on the one fish, blue fish ride..........



Lol, you would be proud I photo bombed a big group in WWOHP.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Lol, you would be proud I photo bombed a big group in WWOHP.






_*i am so very proud of you !!!!!!*





you learned well._


----------



## macraven

_Metro, i hope your team wins!
_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i am so very proud of you !!!!!!  you learned well.



Thank you master, I learned well. 

Cheese Danish?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> i am so very proud of you !!!!!!  you learned well.


  I'm so proud too. He looked just like you just a lot taller.


----------



## macraven

_cheese danish.

where.......where........


i love them espcially when they are fresh.

not fresh?
zap them for 30 sec_


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I'm so proud too. He looked just like you just a lot taller.



_yea, i can imagine that especially if he had a big smile while in movement.





just think of this hidden talent he has perfected.
i know you are proud of him too!


be sure he works on his angle shots.
kind of slide into the back of the group if they are shorter people.
you don't want his head missing in them.
the smile is the dazzler of doing it._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> yea, i can imagine that especially if he had a big smile while in movement.  just think of this hidden talent he has perfected. i know you are proud of him too!  be sure he works on his angle shots. kind of slide into the back of the group if they are shorter people. you don't want his head missing in them. the smile is the dazzler of doing it.



Now we have our brother-in-law and nephew doing it too.   I can't stop laughing. 


It is beautiful here. Not a cloud in the sky and cool out. I wish it was like this all the time.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by..........

We love photo bombing too........so much fun!

Where's Janet these days..........haven't seen her post for a while.......hope she's doing ok


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> AHS episode four was very hard to watch in the beginning but it got better.
> 
> Leslie Jordan and Alexandra Breckenridge made guest appearances.
> 
> This was more of a Halloween episode...the first part anyway so next week will be the conclusion...much like season one.
> 
> !



Leslie Jordan is funny!......looking forward to seeing episode 2 on Tuesday


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by..........
> 
> We love photo bombing too........so much fun!
> 
> Where's Janet these days..........haven't seen her post for a while.......hope she's doing ok



_janet, being the trouper she is, saved getting sick, to be after her trip.

i'll be glad when she starts feeling better and comes back home/here.

_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> janet, being the trouper she is, saved getting sick, to be after her trip.  i'll be glad when she starts feeling better and comes back home/here.



Well that stinks, but least she got sick after. 

We r getting ready to leave RPR after the day in both parks.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Winter has arrived  ... thank goodness the snow stayed away for Halloween and my birthday


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

If anyone is interested in seeing the set-up we did for Halloween - you can check out the pics here ... they're on Facebook, but set to public so everyone should be able to view them


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Winter has arrived  ... thank goodness the snow stayed away for Halloween and my birthday



_BonLee wins the prize again for coming in first!!


i don't see too many dog tracks in the snow........





the pics of your H'ween are totally awesome._


----------



## Bluer101

Were home eating at Chipotle.


----------



## macraven

_and you have time after you eat for watching Walking Dead.


is your weather icky, rainy i mean.
_


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I'm at a local watering hole The Brickhouse waiting on my food.

Trey & I went to see Ender's Game... it was a great movie.

Bonlee...you win the snow prize... It's 49 here and I thought I was cold.


----------



## donaldduck352

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm at a local watering hole The Brickhouse waiting on my food..



*Is this a local place?
There is one on I-Drive called the same thing that we love.*


----------



## tink1957

This place is in LaGrange, GA across from the movie theater. I wasn't aware that there was more than one....I highly recommend the Brickhouse Club...it was tasty.


----------



## buckeev

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Winter has arrived  ... thank goodness the snow stayed away for Halloween and my birthday



WOW! Beautiful photo!


----------



## schumigirl

Bonny.........gorgeous picture..........looks very Christmassy......even in November.

I would love it to snow on Xmas eve into Boxing Day then leave....very pretty but when it starts disrupting travel........not so pretty........


We have very low 40's today..........it's chilly.......been out shopping and I'm in for the day with heating on......cosy.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> and you have time after you eat for watching Walking Dead.  is your weather icky, rainy i mean.



We watched the show too. The cool front passed our area early last night so it's slightly cooler and windy today. 

Bonnie, what's that white stuff you have there?


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday all!  

Clear and sunny, 32 degrees, with a high of 48.  Moderate wind too. 

Found a warm sweater to wear today.  I hope this cold does not last.  We haven't been this cold since last April.

Bonnie, love that snow picture.  Gets me ready for the holidays.  

Today is the 308th day of this year, 57 more days to go before New Year's.  Wow, time just seems to fly by.

I need more tea.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Only frosty up here in Ottawa. Very thankful for the time change. I went to bed "early" last night, so I could get an extra hour's sleep in, and it worked wonders!! 

It's National Novel Writing Month and I'm currently writing away like mad!

Looks like I'm going to have another crazy week. 

I just want to sit at home and do nothing.


----------



## Seeker615

It's cold in upstate NY as well. Not a fan...

On a happy note...we leave Sunday morning for Universal and RPH. Can't wait!


----------



## macraven

*Seeker615*


_our newest homie that is going to the darkside to thaw out from cold weather at home......



happy to see youse here and happy to read that you are on your way to fun adventure at the darkside!


i see you are not a fan of the cold....

you'll be warming up in a week.


be sure to come back and play with us this week if you have time from your schedule.
we love getting to know newbies!_


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies 
Funny story 
We have a tree in our front yard that is reeking havoc on our roof and dead branches falling out of it and wanted to cut it down before it hurt us or anyone else walking by or walking under it and our oldest DS asked why we wanted to cut it down I explained all this to him and he got mad and walked off .
He then came back later and asked have we ever watched the movie the lorax and I said no but I remember the dr suess book why and he then said watch it then I would know why we should not cut it down and we I laughed he got mad and I told him it's not like we are cutting down a forest and the tree almost dead and now he won't even talk to me and tells everyone he hates me but I guess that's what happens when a 21 year old doesn't want to grow up


----------



## schumigirl

Seeker615 said:


> It's cold in upstate NY as well. Not a fan...
> 
> On a happy note...we leave Sunday morning for Universal and RPH. Can't wait!



Yay.......be sure and come back and tell us all about it......hope you have a great trip ...........I hate the cold too!! 



ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Funny story
> We have a tree in our front yard that is reeking havoc on our roof and dead branches falling out of it and wanted to cut it down before it hurt us or anyone else walking by or walking under it and our oldest DS asked why we wanted to cut it down I explained all this to him and he got mad and walked off .
> He then came back later and asked have we ever watched the movie the lorax and I said no but I remember the dr suess book why and he then said watch it then I would know why we should not cut it down and we I laughed he got mad and I told him it's not like we are cutting down a forest and the tree almost dead and now he won't even talk to me and tells everyone he hates me but I guess that's what happens when a 21 year old doesn't want to grow up



lol........so who is going to win.......you or the tree  I don`t know the story.....we didn`t really have Dr Seuss over here when we were kids. 

Hope you`re doing ok 


Just finished and posted another day of the trip report on the boards........it takes a while....but I love looking back through our trip and remembering everything 

Sat in on my own watching the very first episode of Murder She Wrote....again........I love this show......


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Schumi, I'm going to be checking out your trip report. 

This is the first year I've decided to write one, and it's taking me awhile to finish it up. I've only got two more days to write about, but unfortunately it's also NaNoWriMo. 

The majority of the report isn't centred around Disney or Universal, so most of it will go on my blog, while the four days at Disney/Vistana will be reported on here. 

I'll definitely give yours a looksee tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Schumi, I'm going to be checking out your trip report.
> 
> This is the first year I've decided to write one, and it's taking me awhile to finish it up. I've only got two more days to write about, but unfortunately it's also NaNoWriMo.
> 
> The majority of the report isn't centred around Disney or Universal, so most of it will go on my blog, while the four days at Disney/Vistana will be reported on here.
> 
> I'll definitely give yours a looksee tonight!



Cheers Kogo.......hope you like it......I`m only up to day 6.....so a bit to go yet!!

Looking forward to yours though......let us know when it`s done 

I don`t know what  "NaNoWriMo" means..........lol


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> Only frosty up here in Ottawa. Very thankful for the time change. I went to bed "early" last night, so I could get an extra hour's sleep in, and it worked wonders!!
> 
> It's National Novel Writing Month and I'm currently writing away like mad!
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have another crazy week.
> 
> I just want to sit at home and do nothing.





_sitting home doing nothing sounds like it would be fun.


i'll translate for schumi.
national novel writing month............
kogo abbreviated it for us to NaNoWriMo_


----------



## macraven

_i didn't want to say something about janet/keishashadow until i cleared it with her.


keep her in your thoughts as she still is a sickie.



2 weeks or so back (maybe more) she started with a sinus infection and was wiped out.
then it became pneumonia.


she still is having a headache issue and not reading much.
janet is tough, but it will take a bit of time before she is back here.


hang in there homie!
feel better soon.
_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Sorry!! Less words to write the better! lol

This is my third year participating and the sixth time I've tackled a novel in a month (I've participated in Camp NaNoWriMo, which are unofficial novel writing months!). I need to write a minimum of 1667 words per day in order to write 50,000 words in 30 days. Whew!!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _i didn't want to say something about janet/keishashadow until i cleared it with her.
> 
> 
> keep her in your thoughts as she still is a sickie.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks or so back (maybe more) she started with a sinus infection and was wiped out.
> then it became pneumonia.
> 
> 
> she still is having a headache issue and not reading much.
> janet is tough, but it will take a bit of time before she is back here.
> 
> 
> hang in there homie!
> feel better soon.
> _



Send her  and  from me!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tell Janet she had masses of good wishes, hugs and prayers coming at her in droves from me too   

Hope she is back with us soon and feeling better........she is sorely missed on here.....Get well soon Janet


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> i'll translate for schumi.
> national novel writing month............
> kogo abbreviated it for us to NaNoWriMo_



Thanks  I had no idea what it could be!!



Kogo Shuko said:


> Sorry!! Less words to write the better! lol
> 
> This is my third year participating and the sixth time I've tackled a novel in a month (I've participated in Camp NaNoWriMo, which are unofficial novel writing months!). I need to write a minimum of 1667 words per day in order to write 50,000 words in 30 days. Whew!!



No worries I abbreviate too and sometimes get in trouble from my mum if I text her and shorten words 

Sounds like a lot of fun though........You`ll do great


----------



## tink1957

Woohoo Carole...now I have something to read tonight

 Hugs and prayers to Janet for a quick recovery...I've had pneumonia and it stinks.

Kogo ...Looking forward to your trippie...one of these days I need to write one


----------



## donaldduck352

*Get well soon Janet *


----------



## Lynne G

Well wishes to Janet!  Sick is no fun.

My boy turned 16 today.  Makes me feel old!  


Chilly night and Election Day tomorrow.  I cannot believe it is November already.

No writing in our house but for homework.  Kids get so much of it now.

Soup and sandwich and salad for dinner.  Yep, it is that kind of night.


----------



## macraven

_to your boy!


ok, he is now 16, does he get his license tomorrow........



i'm sure you were a child bride giving birth when you were a teen.
so that makes you about 27-8 now.


pffft.......math is highly overrated_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _to your boy!
> 
> 
> ok, he is now 16, does he get his license tomorrow........
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure you were a child bride giving birth when you were a teen.
> so that makes you about 27-8 now.
> 
> 
> pffft.......math is highly overrated_




Thanks Mac, he is a good kid.  Yep, he can now get his learners permit.  Our state now has road hours that need to be driven before getting the official license.  He wants to drive, so there goes my insurance costs!

I should have had my kids long before I did!  Yeah, a teen mom, I now sometimes wish!


----------



## goofyfigment

Lynne G said:
			
		

> Thanks Mac, he is a good kid.  Yep, he can now get his learners permit.  Our state now has road hours that need to be driven before getting the official license.  He wants to drive, so there goes my insurance costs!
> 
> I should have had my kids long before I did!  Yeah, a teen mom, I now sometimes wish!



I was a teen mom and now that I'm 36 and my daughter is going to be 20 it's so relaxing lol all my friends just now dealing with newborns terrible 2 or tweens so glad I was able to handle all those things when I was younger and could go days without sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

goofyfigment said:


> I was a teen mom and now that I'm 36 and my daughter is going to be 20 it's so relaxing lol all my friends just now dealing with newborns terrible 2 or tweens so glad I was able to handle all those things when I was younger and could go days without sleep.



Goofy, that is why I sometimes wish, but I was too focused on school when I was a teen.  You're going to be a young grandma someday!  

I also have a DD that is 12, so I will be working for at least ten more years. 


Thinking of next summer vacation.  Looking at dates. DS said he wants to stay at the Portofino again.  I am hoping for AP rates.


----------



## goofyfigment

Lynne G said:
			
		

> Goofy, that is why I sometimes wish, but I was too focused on school when I was a teen.  You're going to be a young grandma someday!
> 
> I also have a DD that is 12, so I will be working for at least ten more years.
> 
> Thinking of next summer vacation.  Looking at dates. DS said he wants to stay at the Portofino again.  I am hoping for AP rates.



I just got back from portofino and I fell in love with the place. If I can ever get rates that low again I'm not hesitating.  

I keep telling my daughter once she is done with college and has babies ill quit my job and come take care of said babies, she just rolls her eyes lol


----------



## Seeker615

macraven said:


> *Seeker615*
> 
> 
> _our newest homie that is going to the darkside to thaw out from cold weather at home......
> 
> 
> 
> happy to see youse here and happy to read that you are on your way to fun adventure at the darkside!
> 
> 
> i see you are not a fan of the cold....
> 
> you'll be warming up in a week.
> 
> 
> be sure to come back and play with us this week if you have time from your schedule.
> we love getting to know newbies!_



Hi and thank you!
I love these boards! So much great information! 
So looking forward to our trip. It will be my hubby's first time seeing Hogwarts. I can't wait to show him around!


----------



## macraven

Seeker615 said:


> Hi and thank you!
> I love these boards! So much great information!
> So looking forward to our trip. It will be my hubby's first time seeing Hogwarts. I can't wait to show him around!



_i'm crossing my eyes, fingers and toes that you all will have a great trip!

don't forget to put Butterbeer on your list of things to do/have.

hope you don't run into crowds and you have plenty of days to spend exploring the parks._


----------



## Seeker615

macraven said:


> _i'm crossing my eyes, fingers and toes that you all will have a great trip!
> 
> don't forget to put Butterbeer on your list of things to do/have.
> 
> hope you don't run into crowds and you have plenty of days to spend exploring the parks._



My daughter and I tried Butterbeer on our trip 2 years ago and loved it. We did the frozen kind. 

We are doing 5 nights at Royal Pacific. I  have never stayed on site so I am really looking forward to it. 

We are going to Magic Kingdom one evening for the Mickey's Christmas party. I have to see MK decorated for the holiday!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

It sounds like you've got an amazingtrip planned out, Seeker!!


----------



## macraven

_Seeker, you will have time to check out the hotel, city walk and events besides the parks.


i enjoy RPH and stay there exclusively.
used to stay at HRH but when i moved to RPH, never went back to hrh.


do you have any questions about staying onsite?
many of us here can give you tips or answer your questions if you need help.

i was there for 11 days at rph in october and ran out of time to do things at the hotel i planned to.
i think doing 4 nights of HHN made me run out of time.
i ended up sleeping the next day when i could have been in the parks, city walk or following my agenda.

in january i start with the motherland stay.
first time i will be able to see the christmas decorations and parade before it goes bye bye.
looking at pictures, it does look beautiful.
_


----------



## purplekicks

Is anyone allowed to post here?  Or is there some kind of initiation?


----------



## tink1957

A big  to the darkside purple kicks 

We let anyone talk here...we love to hear from new homies.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Welcome Purple Kicks!!

It's super friendly here! 


Well, I've decided to start posting my Trip Report. 
The Dis Boards portion (Disney related part of trip) can be found here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3195674

And the WHOLE thing can be found here:
http://kogoshuko.wordpress.com/


Schumi: I'm still reading yours! Pretty good!


----------



## macraven

purplekicks said:


> Is anyone allowed to post here?  Or is there some kind of initiation?



_WOOT we have another live one....

we love new homies to the darkside for chats!



i never thought of an initiation.



we talk about everything here.
just jump in and start yakking.

sometimes we have 3 different conversations going on at once.


 to your new home.
you are now one of the homies.
_


----------



## macraven

_3 teens and twin littles..........



you must be a very busy homie!_


----------



## goofyfigment

Hmmmm an inititation


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Hmmmm an inititation



_come on goofyfigment, you can come up with something good.......
_


----------



## goofyfigment

Kitchen cake challenge lol


----------



## macraven

_kitchen cake challenge means i will get fatter.

i saw the picture of how scrumptious that cake was!


i would go down dying to finish that 3 pound piece of cake._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> kitchen cake challenge means i will get fatter.  i saw the picture of how scrumptious that cake was!  i would go down dying to finish that 3 pound piece of cake.



Lol.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*yawns and stretching*

Good morning! I have lost 2.8 pounds this week! Wahoo!!
I'm also on track for word count on my novel! Wahoo!!

Now if only I could just have ONE DAY where I could lounge around in my PJs all day. 
Yah. Right. Like that's gonna happen!!

It looks like my parents are moving, so I'll be helping my mother clean out the cold storage room on Sunday. It's time to throw the junk out this weekend!


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> *yawns and stretching*
> 
> Good morning! I have lost 2.8 pounds this week! Wahoo!!
> I'm also on track for word count on my novel! Wahoo!!
> 
> Now if only I could just have ONE DAY where I could lounge around in my PJs all day.
> Yah. Right. Like that's gonna happen!!
> 
> It looks like my parents are moving, so I'll be helping my mother clean out the cold storage room on Sunday. It's time to throw the junk out this weekend!



_you need the kitchen cake challenge.
you'll gain that 2.8 back in one setting.

take the good junk from your parents and sell them.
that will go for your "return to the homeland/orlando" a lot quicker!_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _you need the kitchen cake challenge.
> you'll gain that 2.8 back in one setting.
> 
> take the good junk from your parents and sell them.
> that will go for your "return to the homeland/orlando" a lot quicker!_



Noooo!!! I want to keep the weight off!! I'm doing good so far!!

I doubt my parents would let me keep the money. They'd want it for themselves!!


----------



## Seeker615

macraven said:


> _Seeker, you will have time to check out the hotel, city walk and events besides the parks.
> 
> 
> i enjoy RPH and stay there exclusively.
> used to stay at HRH but when i moved to RPH, never went back to hrh.
> 
> 
> do you have any questions about staying onsite?
> many of us here can give you tips or answer your questions if you need help.
> 
> i was there for 11 days at rph in october and ran out of time to do things at the hotel i planned to.
> i think doing 4 nights of HHN made me run out of time.
> i ended up sleeping the next day when i could have been in the parks, city walk or following my agenda.
> 
> in january i start with the motherland stay.
> first time i will be able to see the christmas decorations and parade before it goes bye bye.
> looking at pictures, it does look beautiful.
> _



Hi again

I was looking at menus and breakfast seems awfully pricey at the hotels. Is there a better option. We don't need a huge meal, just something quick. 

How is the poolside place as far as grabbing a quick bite to eat?


----------



## purplekicks

Yep.  Between the big kiddos and these little ones I stay busy....

What's the kitchen bake challenge?  Not that I really need to know because I'm supposed to be eating better.


----------



## schumigirl

Seeker615 said:


> Hi again
> 
> I was looking at menus and breakfast seems awfully pricey at the hotels. Is there a better option. We don't need a huge meal, just something quick.
> 
> How is the poolside place as far as grabbing a quick bite to eat?



Orchids lounge in the lobby area has reasonably priced individual items....croissants, muffins, toast, cereals, fruit, yogurts, pancakes and a lot more. Free refills on coffee till a certain time every day.

Bula bar food and cocktails are lovely........never been disappointed with anything we had from there. 18% gratuity is automatically added to your bill there, but they do tell you so it's not a surprise.



purplekicks said:


> Yep.  Between the big kiddos and these little ones I stay busy....
> 
> What's the kitchen bake challenge?  Not that I really need to know because I'm supposed to be eating better.



Hey purplekicks .................Nice to have you join us on the San thread.............hope you keep coming back to chat to us..........it's a very friendly thread


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Good morning! I have lost 2.8 pounds this week! Wahoo!!
> I'm also on track for word count on my novel! Wahoo!!




Well done on the loss and the words..........keep it up . 




It's very autumnal here now...........hats and scarves are all out........funnily enough most of my scarves are purple I have discovered. Bought a new one today........it's purple too.........I love purple 

Went out to do some Xmas shopping as I'm off to Scotland next week with DH for our present drop off pick up...........only got 2 things for mum........worried now as can't go tomorrow as I've got a friend over for the day.......Friday plumber is putting in new radiators in 2 of the bathrooms......Saturday......well shops are just too busy.......Sunday I'm helping out a charity event.........so it'll have to be Monday.......we leave Tuesday 

Will have a look online and see if I can get anything delivered now before we go!

I should be more organised!

As Keisha is absent for a while........I'll wish everyone Happy Hump Day .............still sending her


----------



## purplekicks

I can't wait to go home for the holidays.  6 days and counting!

Hubby is working in St Croix and I have been here with him since August.  Pretty beaches....other than that, BORING!


----------



## macraven

Seeker615 said:


> Hi again
> 
> I was looking at menus and breakfast seems awfully pricey at the hotels. Is there a better option. We don't need a huge meal, just something quick.
> 
> How is the poolside place as far as grabbing a quick bite to eat?



_like schumi said, orchid court lounge is ala carte and cheap.
i think it was less than $9 for my breakfast.

i did the Island for breakfast twice in october.
the total was $11.35 for 2 eggs, toast, bacon and hash browns and coffee.
got the 10% discount with the AP card.

a few places in city walk have breakfast but they open at 8 at most of the places.
you could still do some of the early entry for the parks if you ate there at 8 sharp.

the days i did the breakfast buffet at Islands, i couldn't eat again until 3 that afternoon.
yes, i pigged out at breakfast...

usually i do only coffee for breakfast and start consuming the food around 11.

i did the nachos at Bula one day around 5ish.
for that $10, it was a mean and didn't finish it.
servings are large there.

gratuity is included in the bill at Bula.
_


----------



## macraven

purplekicks said:


> I can't wait to go home for the holidays.  6 days and counting!
> 
> Hubby is working in St Croix and I have been here with him since August.  Pretty beaches....other than that, BORING!



_i wanna go with, take me with youse......._


----------



## macraven

_all yesterday i thought it was wednesday.
i discovered it was really tuesday when American Horror Story didn't come on tv at 9.......

now today it really is wednesday.
what i didn't do yesterday i had to do today and then some.


took one son to the dentist.
then went out to eat as we were near some kewl eateries and didn't want to fix sandwiches at home.
saw ma, transactions at the post office, load of laundry, went to the disney store to buy gc and a ticket for son, paid bills by phone, did the kitchen dishes from breakfast at 4:00, went to the grocery store and now dising.

reading that back, it doesn't look like i did much but it seemed like it was when i was running around like a chicken with its head cut off.

my medical leave is about up.
soon i have to return to work.
i'll get back on a schedule at that point._


----------



## TaylorsDad

If all goes well we will be back in Orlando early Sat mourning. We haven't really planned our Darkside visit yet. Onsite or not is the question. We are already looking at being a bit over budget. Is FOTL necessary this time of the year or are crowds low?


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a busy day for you Raven....can't wait for AHS tonight.

 I was looking forward to 2 days off starting today....until I received a 6 am call in from work   so much for my plans to catch up on my long delayed household chores...not that I really wanted to clean out the utility house anyway.

Oh well... there's always next week.

Congrats to  Kogo on the weight loss...I'm on day 3 of my diet and doing okay so far.

Hope you have a great time in Scotland Carole...eat some shortbread for me.

Happy hump day to all


----------



## kohlby

TaylorsDad said:


> Onsite or not is the question. We are already looking at being a bit over budget. Is FOTL necessary this time of the year or are crowds low?



It's a nice perk and onsite is so easy for getting back and forth from the parks.  However, I wouldn't say express is a necessity this time of year - just a really nice perk!  We're doing it more of the ease and relaxation of an easy commute from the park to hotel than anything else.  However, if you need to save money, then you'll still be able to get a lot done without it this time of year.   (Also keep in mind single rider lines.  We've done over Christmas break a few times pre-kids and single rider lines is what made it work).


----------



## kohlby

Seeker615 said:


> Hi again
> 
> I was looking at menus and breakfast seems awfully pricey at the hotels. Is there a better option. We don't need a huge meal, just something quick.



We bring food with us for breakfast and eat in our room.  If you don't have a car with you, then there are some places that deliver, like Garden Grocer.  Cereal and juice boxes and fresh fruit and we'll be set.  We find it more relaxing to eat in our room - especially since we have three kids!  It saves us both time and money.


----------



## TaylorsDad

kohlby said:


> It's a nice perk and onsite is so easy for getting back and forth from the parks.  However, I wouldn't say express is a necessity this time of year - just a really nice perk!  We're doing it more of the ease and relaxation of an easy commute from the park to hotel than anything else.  However, if you need to save money, then you'll still be able to get a lot done without it this time of year.   (Also keep in mind single rider lines.  We've done over Christmas break a few times pre-kids and single rider lines is what made it work).



I agree onsite is really great, and ideally the way to go. I never had a bad stay at one of the onsite hotels. I just really need to watch spending this time if possible


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> _
> do you have any questions about staying onsite?
> many of us here can give you tips or answer your questions if you need help.
> 
> i was there for 11 days at rph in october and ran out of time to do things at the hotel i planned to.
> _



What was on your list for things to do?  We are leaving in 1.5 weeks, but are starting off-site for 3 nights and then to RPR for 5 nights.  We've stayed at RPR I think 4 times in the past, but only for 2-3 nights, with doing Disney parks as well.  This is our first trip with zero Disney parks.  We have one day at LEGOLAND and the other 6 days for US/IOA.  (7 day pass but we HAVE to do LEGOLAND on the Monday due to an amazing rate).  I do have three kids, so that will factor into what we do.  They're 4, 7, 10.


----------



## macraven

_i missed out on the conch ceremony that is near the pool at rph.
missed the sushi time period in the lobby.
missed out on the pool games.
missed the character breakfast in the hotel.
missed checking out the shops on ground floor.
missed the meal and movie deal in city walk.
missed the volcano erupting at margaritaville.
missed bmg.
missed the dive in movies.


but i did hit 4 nights of hhn and meet and greets with homies from this board.

your family will love the pool, your kids are the perfect ages for the games they have during the day.
hopefully the weather will stay good and you can hit the pools in the afternoon.
do the parks in the morning and after your pool time.
breaking up the day like that will keep you busy during your stay.

i know of families that have gone to LegoLand and they had fun there.
i think you will too.

i did do 7 days at disney before i transfered to rph for the rest of the stay.
(11 days there)
my first day i was pooped out from doing a lot at the motherland.
(and then did hhn the first night)
my next trip in january i hope to explore city walk a bit more._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i missed out on the conch ceremony that is near the pool at rph. Missed the sushi time period in the lobby. Missed out on the pool games. Missed the character breakfast in the hotel. Missed checking out the shops on ground floor. Missed the meal and movie deal in city walk. Missed the volcano erupting at margaritaville. Missed bmg. Missed the dive in movies.  But i did hit 4 nights of hhn and meet and greets with homies from this board.



priceless !!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by..........
> 
> We love photo bombing too........so much fun!
> 
> Where's Janet these days..........haven't seen her post for a while.......hope she's doing ok


 
alive and starting to kick  the camel & I thank yinz guys for thinking of us.  Had to extract a deer tick from mr keisha last weekend that was devouring him, now he's on antibiotics too...appears we do 'do' everything together.

bleur returned to the scene of 'the crime' any pics?

mac I distinctly remember the volcano speaking to me @ buffet's joint

welcome purple (rain?)


----------



## goofyfigment

Ok I think I've officially lost my mind. Some reason I decided I was going to start Jillian Michaels 30 day shred well I just finished day 2 and my legs feel like Jello. These things sound so much better in my head. At least in 8 days I'll be back at the motherland and ms Michaels will not be with me!  hope everyone has a great day


----------



## tink1957

back Janet.....you were missed  Glad you're on the mend.  

If the volcano spoke to you it must have been a good night


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hope you have a great time in Scotland Carole...eat some shortbread for me. We head off on Tuesday



Might as well I've eaten everything else this week  the Doritos are winning 



keishashadow said:


> alive and starting to kick  the camel & I thank yinz guys for thinking of us.  Had to extract a deer tick from mr keisha last weekend that was devouring him, now he's on antibiotics too...appears we do 'do' everything together.



  

Yay.........you're back...........glad you are alive and kicking.....and ticking........oh my...........poor mr Keisha. 

Glad you're on the up 



goofyfigment said:


> Ok I think I've officially lost my mind. Some reason I decided I was going to start Jillian Michaels 30 day shred well I just finished day 2 and my legs feel like Jello. These things sound so much better in my head. At least in 8 days I'll be back at the motherland and ms Michaels will not be with me!  hope everyone has a great day



Wow that's rough..........I've heard about that.......it's exhausting........yep leave her behind and have lots of fun 



Had a lovely day with one of my best friends today........made a lovely lunch and we chatted the whole day putting the world to rights and catching up..........best kind of day!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac I distinctly remember the volcano speaking to me @ buffet's joint


_i was facing you and Mr K, you were facing the volcano.
next time, we switch places.

it is great to see youse here.
type slow so you don't get tired out.
it takes weeks to recover from what you have/had.

speaking of deer, have you seen the youtube of the gal that believed the deer crossing signs should be moved?
it is a radio broadcast and a hoot.




_


----------



## macraven

_hey kohlby

i was checking the list thread count on how many posts you have here.
i saw that it was three so i thought to myself, it's another time around for this homie, not a newbie.

then when awake this morning after coffee, i counted in the thread the number of posts, and figured out you are a newbie.

sorry this is late:




to our 3 timer kohlby back home!_


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Ok I think I've officially lost my mind. Some reason I decided I was going to start Jillian Michaels 30 day shred well I just finished day 2 and my legs feel like Jello. These things sound so much better in my head. At least in 8 days I'll be back at the motherland and ms Michaels will not be with me!  hope everyone has a great day



_well, i guess you will be too tired to cook for the next 8 days so i'm sure you will lose a lot of weight by only eating toast and water.

i might try that diet someday.



woot, 8 more sleeps and you will be in the big O !
hope it won't be crowded._


----------



## Seeker615

[QUOTE
i missed out on the conch ceremony that is near the pool at rph.
missed the sushi time period in the lobby.
missed out on the pool games.
missed the character breakfast in the hotel.
missed checking out the shops on ground floor.
missed the meal and movie deal in city walk.
missed the volcano erupting at margaritaville.
missed bmg.
missed the dive in movies.


When do they do the conch ceremony and the volcano erupting at Margaritiville? Those sound cool.

We are doing the mini golf and dinner package our first night there. It looks like fun!


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> back Janet.....you were missed Glad you're on the mend.
> 
> *If the volcano spoke to you it must have been a good night*


 
indeedy, it was rough trying to keep up with the big dogs. 

I was editing pictures and came upon several in the plaza @ PBH that I didn't recall apparently taken on our way 'home' that night...yes, they were "G" rated - phew.



macraven said:


> _*i was facing you and Mr K, you were facing the volcano.*_
> _*next time, we switch places.*_
> 
> _it is great to see youse here._
> _type slow so you don't get tired out._
> _it takes weeks to recover from what you have/had._
> 
> _speaking of deer, have you seen the youtube of the gal that believed the deer crossing signs should be moved?_
> _it is a radio broadcast and a hoot._


 
can't say I've seen that youtube but i'm ready to take up hunting to get rid of the herd of deer that hangs out here

let's see, view of the mr or the volcano, that's a tough call

seeker - mac probably knows exactly how often it erupts but many use it as a reminder that the next round is due.


----------



## donaldduck352

tink1957 said:


> This place is in LaGrange, GA across from the movie theater. I wasn't aware that there was more than one....I highly recommend the Brickhouse Club...it was tasty.



*It is a different place then.
This is the one on I-Drive:*http://brickhousetavernandtap.com/locations/orlando/


----------



## donaldduck352

*Welcome back Janet-from the Walking Dead that's how the flu feels to me.
Glad your feeling better.. Tell hubby hellow for me and happy hunting!!My season started pretty good...*


----------



## macraven

_tom?


janet, who is tom thumb?_


----------



## kohlby

Thanks for the welcome macraven.  I fly under the radar most of the time, so I wouldn't have noticed not getting a welcome.    I know most of the abbreviations, but what is bmg??  

I can't bring myself to pay that much money for the character breakfast.  We're not huge breakfast eaters and my kids aren't obsessed with characters.  The two younger kids like characters okay, but we only see characters when there's no lines and no extra money involved.  (The story time at IOA was wonderful for that!)

I'm thinking the weather should be just fine for the pools at least some of the time, though I haven't checked the Orlando weather-guess recently.   We've had 2 Nov trips in the past and the weather was always wonderful, as it was for our early Dec trip too.   (We've had 3 Christmas break trips also - and that was warm enough to swim on some days.  The Jan 2010 trip was not warm enough however, but that winter was brutal for most in the southeast.  Yes, you northerners can laugh at my idea of brutal.  I grew up in the New England area so I won't be offended by your chuckles).  The weather where we live likes to spend the entire winter confused.  It was mid-70's today for a high, so it will be upper 30's in the wee hours of tomorrow morning.


----------



## donaldduck352

*BMG is Blue Man Group*


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Thanks for the welcome macraven.  I fly under the radar most of the time, so I wouldn't have noticed not getting a welcome.    I know most of the abbreviations, but what is bmg??
> 
> I can't bring myself to pay that much money for the character breakfast.  We're not huge breakfast eaters and my kids aren't obsessed with characters.  The two younger kids like characters okay, but we only see characters when there's no lines and no extra money involved.  (The story time at IOA was wonderful for that!)
> 
> I'm thinking the weather should be just fine for the pools at least some of the time, though I haven't checked the Orlando weather-guess recently.   We've had 2 Nov trips in the past and the weather was always wonderful, as it was for our early Dec trip too.   (We've had 3 Christmas break trips also - and that was warm enough to swim on some days.  The Jan 2010 trip was not warm enough however, but that winter was brutal for most in the southeast.  Yes, you northerners can laugh at my idea of brutal.  I grew up in the New England area so I won't be offended by your chuckles).  The weather where we live likes to spend the entire winter confused.  It was mid-70's today for a high, so it will be upper 30's in the wee hours of tomorrow morning.



_mr duck gave you the blue man group so this is just a repeat.

you are a brave homie to do the parks during christmas breaks.
i could never bring myself to do that.
but, i did book for jan 3rd and i think it will be packed until the kids go back to school from their holiday break.

normally i stay away from cold months and crowds, especially dec and jan/feb, but son can get off work and that was the date he picked for the upcoming trip.

you are correct.  it is a lot to pay for a character breakfast.
i have done the dinner hour at the hotels where the characters show up on designated days.
you order off the regular menu and get a free "look see" at the characters while there.
anyone can eat at the onsite hotels.
you don't have to be a hotel guest to do so.


so you are really a snow bunny in disguise.....

i truly hate winter weather where i am.
snow is not my thing._


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF



donaldduck352 said:


> *Welcome back Janet-from the Walking Dead that's how the flu feels to me.*
> _*Glad your feeling better.. Tell hubby hellow for me and happy hunting!!My season started pretty good...*_


 
lol, yep thought I had met my calling as a zombie.  congrats on the hunting success.  wish u could come up here and 'harvest' the neighborhood deer herd.



macraven said:


> _tom?_
> 
> 
> _janet, who is tom thumb?_


 
tom...tom who? is this a knock-knock joke?  I'd put tom thumb story in creepy category


----------



## macraven

_janet so glad you are back.
i'll assign you a job next week just in case you are not 100% yet.......


mr duck originally posted to you- "how is Tom"..
after i made my response to him, he snuck in later and changed it.

he took Tom away.
but, Tom is now your husband.

remember to type slow today so you are with us the entire day.
don't want you to have to rest yet after your first day back here.

yes, zombies rule!_


----------



## schumigirl

Managed to get out and get some xmas gifts for Scotland next week......don`t feel so bad now.........forgot wrapping paper though  Weekend plans have changed so I can go out Sunday and get the rest, then get them wrapped up.

Christmas music is in full swing in all shops now......heard Wham`s Last Christmas about 8 times today!!

It is so cold now.........I started writing todays trip report in dull daylight.....when I finished it was dark!! I know it takes a while to do....but even so!! 

Pizza for dinner tonight


----------



## macraven

_i always do christmas the last minute.
shopping is on the 24th.

yesterday one of my family members asked if our tree can go up earlier this year.

i thought for a minute and said, yes, this will be something really different for me.

then i was asked, can the tree go up the week before Tday?


i can see it now.
the cats will continually climb the tree until it breaks._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i always do christmas the last minute.
> shopping is on the 24th.
> 
> yesterday one of my family members asked if our tree can go up earlier this year.
> 
> i thought for a minute and said, yes, this will be something really different for me.
> 
> then i was asked, can the tree go up the week before Tday?
> 
> 
> i can see it now.
> the cats will continually climb the tree until it breaks._



I would have a nervous breakdown if I wasn`t sorted  around the 20th Dec....or thereabouts ....I wish I could shop like you.....but I just can`t do it......my nerves would be shot!!!

Our tree goes up beginning of Dec....depends when Tom is home.....this year I think it will be Sat 30th Nov.......earliest yet but it suits us all. We get bottle of red wine.......xmas music and we`re in the xmas spirit.....mind you doesn`t take much!!!

But we don`t have cats to worry about.........that is a long time for them to be climbing......go for it though......just for a change 


I thought the second episode of AHS was odd. Not sure about the Frankenstein element........loving Kathy Bates though.......my friend said it gets much better....she watches online......has no patience whatsoever!! It is good though.....just a bit odd.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Pizza for dinner tonight


 I'm going to a new seafood restaurant tonight with a few friends from work. I haven't had seafood in 100 years so it will taste good...hopefully.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'm going to a new seafood restaurant tonight with a few friends from work. I haven't had seafood in 100 years so it will taste good...hopefully.



_be sure to take notes.

schumi and i might end up there later this year.._


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _be sure to take notes.
> 
> schumi and i might end up there later this year.._


 I will...this place is in Apopka so it's quite a drive from the Universal area.


----------



## kohlby

> then i was asked, can the tree go up the week before Tday?



Wow, that's early!  The earlier it goes up, the more pine needles we have to vacuum. Plus, we have to get around to it.  Our goal is three weeks before Christmas, which we sometimes make.  It was one week before Christmas a couple years ago though.  We got a great discount by going that late!

We did get our Halloween pumpkins 4 days before Halloween this year so that was improvement.  (Though one rotted anyway, so I ended up having to get a replacement the day before).

We do better on the presents though.  I used to be completely done T-giving.  However, with our trip and relying heavily on shipping, that's not going to happen this year.  I can't imagine waiting until the 24th.  I avoid stores on the weekends from T-giving until Christmas.  I hate crowds and I don't love shopping.  And most of my family lives far away, so I have to plan time in for shipping.  We do the kids' yearly photos in Feb now though.  I used to do that in time for Christmas but last year's trip got in the way combined with illness.   It was a MUCH nicer experience doing it in early Feb.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _be sure to take notes.
> 
> schumi and i might end up there later this year.._


 Well...we went but their credit card machine was down and everyone had to pay cash...which none of us had. I mean...who carries cash anymore? So...we ended up at Tijuana Flats which was good. We'll go to the seafood place again but I'll make sure they can take credit/debit cards.


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Wow, that's early!  The earlier it goes up, the more pine needles we have to vacuum. Plus, we have to get around to it.  Our goal is three weeks before Christmas, which we sometimes make.  It was one week before Christmas a couple years ago though.  We got a great discount by going that late!
> 
> We did get our Halloween pumpkins 4 days before Halloween this year so that was improvement.  (Though one rotted anyway, so I ended up having to get a replacement the day before).
> 
> We do better on the presents though.  I used to be completely done T-giving.  However, with our trip and relying heavily on shipping, that's not going to happen this year.  I can't imagine waiting until the 24th.  I avoid stores on the weekends from T-giving until Christmas.  I hate crowds and I don't love shopping.  And most of my family lives far away, so I have to plan time in for shipping.  We do the kids' yearly photos in Feb now though.  I used to do that in time for Christmas but last year's trip got in the way combined with illness.   It was a MUCH nicer experience doing it in early Feb.



_i put my tree up about dec 20th and do my shopping on the 24th.
i have a list and stores to hit.
if they are out of what i came for, then gift card is what i buy.
i only do presents for the immediate family.
don't have to send anything out so that gives me plenty of time on the 24th.
i hate shopping so i go on one day only.

my 2 cats love to climb the christmas tree.
i'm gonna go nuts, or have a stroke if that tree really does go up early.

i don't know what to do about that tree now........
_



Metro West said:


> Well...we went but their credit card machine was down and everyone had to pay cash...which none of us had. I mean...who carries cash anymore? So...we ended up at Tijuana Flats which was good. We'll go to the seafood place again but I'll make sure they can take credit/debit cards.



_if the cc machine was down, couldn't they have done a swipe and paper copy?
oh my...

hope you are able to get back to the seafood place metro.


_


----------



## macraven

_i've been trying to set up the motherland "my experience fast pass +" new thing.
i have 56 days before i hit there.

i think their system has glitches as i have not been successful with it yet.

BUT, this afternoon got an email from the motherland to sign up for a test program.

AHA, i can get the 3 fast passes that way for whatever days i'm set up for.


still need to get that process done as i don't think the test program will be for the number of days i will be there.

ending that trip with the darkside stay.
i have my room reserved, have the ap, transportation not an issue so i am all set for half of my trip._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> i've been trying to set up the motherland "my experience fast pass +" new thing.
> i have 56 days before i hit there.
> 
> i think their system has glitches as i have not been successful with it yet.
> 
> BUT, this afternoon got an email from the motherland to sign up for a test program.
> 
> AHA, i can get the 3 fast passes that way for whatever days i'm set up for.
> 
> still need to get that process done as i don't think the test program will be for the number of days i will be there.
> 
> ending that trip with the darkside stay.
> i have my room reserved, have the ap, transportation not an issue so i am all set for half of my trip.



I just had to do this for my trip next weekend. Nothing like planning out all your days, at least now I know I can ride tsmm without having to be there for rope drop


----------



## tink1957

We had magic bands on our last stay.  It was nice to not have to rush around getting our fast passes.  Just show up at the allotted time.  I wasn't crazy about the 3 pass limit but you can't have everything.  Thanks to Mac we got to ride Soarin more than once.


----------



## macraven

_and, front row._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Happy weekend folks! It's a long one for me because Monday is Remembrance Day and government workers get it off. 

However, I'll be participating in a Remembrance Day ceremony, playing the national anthem, Last Post and Reveille on the trumpet. I get to do it in an actual auditorium this year, which is really exciting. I haven't played in an auditorium in years. 

I've spent the last few days uploading the non-Disney trip report days to my blog and now I'm finally updating my actual Trip Report!! Still need to post about Bubba Gump and HHN on my blog though.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Well...we went but their credit card machine was down and everyone had to pay cash...which none of us had. I mean...who carries cash anymore? So...we ended up at Tijuana Flats which was good. We'll go to the seafood place again but I'll make sure they can take credit/debit cards.



Oh that sucks!!............we love seafood.....well 2 out of the 3 of us......the other prefers chicken......can you guess 

Definitely let us know when you go back and tell us about it......



Kogo Shuko said:


> I've spent the last few days uploading the non-Disney trip report days to my blog and now I'm finally updating my actual Trip Report!! Still need to post about Bubba Gump and HHN on my blog though.



Kogo.......I read most of your blog last night.......it's really good, I enjoyed it a lot.........lovely pictures too..........those horses are beautiful. I'm kinda scared of them but they looked so sweet 



Went to a Remembrance service this morning......always touching to attend.

It's a beautiful but very cold day here today........went down to -5 Celsius last night......about 22 Fahrenheit........cold!!

Got all my Scotland presents wrapped and cards written so I'm sorted now.

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Well...we went but their credit card machine was down and everyone had to pay cash...which none of us had. I mean...who carries cash anymore? So...we ended up at Tijuana Flats which was good. We'll go to the seafood place again but I'll make sure they can take credit/debit cards.


 
i'd be out of luck.  only time I have any cash on me is when on vacation.

all the Xmas hoopla is making me nervous, just starting to get home in shape for thanksgiving relative invasion.  In that purging sort of mood, put family on notice they have a week to put their clutter away or it may go missing. 

mac - you need a joy of shopping intervention


----------



## buckeev

Cash?!..., What means this weird word...."Cash"???


----------



## donaldduck352

*Cash is the only way I roll-when its gone I do not spend!!
Well CC DW keeps on her 'cuase the way I can spend-smart women she is!!*


----------



## schumigirl

We have a mixture of cash and Travellers checks when we are in the States.......we do bring one credit card for hotel charging purposes and for expensive purchases. AMEX TC`s are really handy for us and we like them, even though a lot of Brits use the loaded money cards we still use TC`s and will do so next year too.

But yes at home most things go on the card and my DH pays the bill at the end of the month.......I`m embarrassed to say I don`t even look at it........ignorance really can be bliss at times 

I do carry some cash at home though for little things and incidentals, but not much.


----------



## mrsabbott

We don't put up our tree until after Thanksgiving and it stays up until after New Years. The day after Halloween, some of the radio stations started playing Christmas music! I think it was around Thanksgiving last year that they did that.. 

Weather has turned cold here and they are calling for snow later this week. I need to get up earlier to defrost my car! I was late for work this am because the at needed defrosting!

I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet. We always do a lot of baking but now that I am working full time I don't know where I will find the time..  I mainly just focus on the kids, although there isn't much they really need..

Can you get universal gift cards anywhere, I wonder? I'd rather they have money to buy what they want while on vacation then to buy stuff they don't need now and then they not have spending money on vacation..


----------



## macraven

_you can buy the universal gift cards online.

i bought mine while in the parks last month but online buying is just as easy.






it is snowing now.
i hate snow.
our low will be 21.

wish i was in orlando_


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _it is snowing now.
> i hate snow.
> our low will be 21.
> 
> wish i was in orlando_


 It's nice today and tomorrow but we are getting a BIG cold front sometime on Tuesday night. Wednesday's highs are only suppose to get into the upper 60s.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> It's nice today and tomorrow but we are getting a BIG cold front sometime on Tuesday night. Wednesday's highs are only suppose to get into the upper 60s.



Can't wait for the cold weather.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> It's nice today and tomorrow but we are getting a BIG cold front sometime on Tuesday night. Wednesday's highs are only suppose to get into the upper 60s.





Bluer101 said:


> Can't wait for the cold weather.



_i'm more than happy to share my cold weather with youse.......

thought i saw that orlando temps could dip to the 30's at night when the cold front comes through.



since it is still snowing outside, i ended up cleaning my closet.
after 3 hours doing that, i am not even 1/4 of the way done._


----------



## goofyfigment

Well the warm weather better to return to Orlando when I get there Friday


----------



## macraven

_goofyfigment, from what i have read, only tues night/wed will have cooler temps.
day temps look good for wed/thurs.

tues night will be colder than what is usual but it looks like friday will be back to normal temps.


youse are safe.....
wear your shorts during the day._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> goofyfigment, from what i have read, only tues night/wed will have cooler temps.
> day temps look good for wed/thurs.
> 
> tues night will be colder than what is usual but it looks like friday will be back to normal temps.
> 
> youse are safe.....
> wear your shorts during the day.



Woohoo we have a cold snap here in pa too they are saying a noreaster may hit us Wednesday


----------



## Kogo Shuko

It snowed a bit Saturday night in Ottawa. 

It's still cold and dreary out. 

I've got my fuzzy housecoat on and am watching my TV shows after spending two days helping my parents organize and throw out things. 

They're down to the wire now. I've taken Friday off to go help them pack the important stuff and move smaller things to their new house. 

Because I spend more time with them than my brother does, I get to choose which spare bedroom I get to use. Should I choose the one next to theirs, which is small and is painted a very pretty pale yellow, or should I choose the room in the basement? It has a horrible shag carpet, but the dark panel walls are very retro and it has a cute little alcove closet that would have been fun to have as a child. It's also MUCH bigger and farther away from my father snoring. 

Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## macraven

_i vote for the room away from the snoring......._


----------



## tink1957

Me too...the non-snoring room sounds best...no pun intended

The lows are supposed to be in the 20's here starting Wednesday   I need to move to Hawaii.


----------



## kohlby

It's supposed to hit 70 tomorrow where I am - and then get down to 29 that night!  It's only a 20% chance of precip though so we likely won't see any flakes.  My kids haven't seen a single snow flake since 3 winters ago - so we're hoping!  I hate the cold, but it would be nice to have the excitement of snow.  (Plus, everything shuts completely down with the smallest amount snow, so it's a relaxing day at home for all - they've even sent kids home from school early due to a threat of snow before!)

goofy- we're headed there Sat so I've kept my eyes on it.  Temps look great then.  Even where I am, the super cold is just for two nights.


----------



## macraven

_right now it is 23 degrees where i am.

down right cold.



i'm positive goofy figment will have great weather when she gets to the big O this friday._


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Well the warm weather better to return to Orlando when I get there Friday


 Nothing to fear...the high on Friday is supposed to be 81...and the same through the weekend.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> Nothing to fear...the high on Friday is supposed to be 81...and the same through the weekend.



Thanks metro.

Mac when I woke it there was snow (only about an inch) and it was 25 degrees.


----------



## mrsabbott

Snow here as well, but just a dusting.. It's all melted by now.
Good to know about the gift cards.. I plan to get one each for the girls in place of one of their gifts.. I might order a chocolate frog or some Bertie Botts to go along with it.. To keep them excited and whatnot..


----------



## keishashadow

If I play my cards right by the time i'm rolling back into the house after early am black Friday shopping, DH has the tree up waiting to be decorated. 

had 1st snow 'that stuck' last night but as long as I don't have to shovel i'm good with it


----------



## macraven




----------



## buckeev

Daughter "#3", just called me from Kansas, (900 miles NORTH of me), to inform me her car wouldn't start. I informed her that there are tow trucks, mechanics, and auto parts houses up there.
She then"informed"  ME that there are also DEALERSHIPS up there, one is right down the street from her college!
I started making calls, after she hung up....


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Oooooh she played you well!! hehe

I finally posted my review of Le Cellier over on my extremely quiet Trip Report. One of my favourite things to write, even if it wasn't the best review. 

I went out and bought a new Christmas tree. Black, again, but with fiber optic lights that change colour and aren't crazy glaring like the lights on my old black tree. It's also better quality. 

But it's still too early to put it up.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Daughter "#3", just called me from Kansas, (900 miles NORTH of me), to inform me her car wouldn't start. I informed her that there are tow trucks, mechanics, and auto parts houses up there.
> She then"informed"  ME that there are also DEALERSHIPS up there, one is right down the street from her college!
> I started making calls, after she hung up....



_good choice!
did youse find a mechanic?_



Kogo Shuko said:


> Oooooh she played you well!! hehe
> 
> I finally posted my review of Le Cellier over on my extremely quiet Trip Report. One of my favourite things to write, even if it wasn't the best review.
> 
> I went out and bought a new Christmas tree. Black, again, but with fiber optic lights that change colour and aren't crazy glaring like the lights on my old black tree. It's also better quality.
> 
> But it's still too early to put it up.



_i've been reading that thread of yours.
i find it interesting.



it is never too early to put up the tree.


i'm having trouble posting tonight.
each time i try to type out a reply, there is a long lag and hesitation while i am writing.

ugh...

_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So what sort of trees to people prefer to put up here? 

Real? Fake? Odd colours?

And when?

Last year I put mine up mid-November because my Christmas party had to be mid-November in order to accommodate some people. This year, it'll probably go up on December 1. 

We've always had fake trees. I remember this frumpy white one growing up. My mother now has another white tree, but it's more expensive; a Martha Stewart tree. It's more time consuming to put up, but it's very pretty.


----------



## macraven

_i go with plastic.

it goes well with cats in the tree.
they don't break down as quick.

i find them cheaper and easier to care for than the real trees._


----------



## goofyfigment

I go with fake trees when we do have them. I'm not good with keeping plants alive. I'm still not sure how I managed to keep my kid alive for almost 20 years lol


----------



## keishashadow

a fauxtree will soon grow in my living room

kogo linky to the TR?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

We have the fake tree as well. When there are cats in the house fake is good.   We normally put ours up Thanksgiving weekend. DH and I put it together and DS helps decorate....sometimes. I think DS just likes the tree for what goes under it.


----------



## Lynne G

I've had both types of trees, fake and fresh, though fresh lately.  Cats?  Well, I had dog issues.  I had a male lab that liked to climb into the tree.  So, we put large bolts into our tree stand, and bolted the stand to a very thick square of wood.  Then we put a large hook in the wall near the tree and tied a rope from the top of the tree to the hook in the wall.  It was the only way we kept the tree upright.  Then, his sister decided she liked eating glass Christmas balls, so we had no ornaments except for the top third of our tree for years, until both were to old to care.  Sadly, both are long gone now, and now the kids and the current dog don't care about the ornaments or tree.  However, the current dog has been known to try to drink out of the stand.

It's way too early for me to think about putting any tree up yet.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Awwww... All I've got is a bird. He lands in the tree from time to time, but that's only natural, right? lol

My trip report is here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3195674

There are links to the non-Disney report on the thread and also one in my signature. 


I'm finding it so hard to get the posts up while writing this novel. NaNoWriMo is seriously kicking my butt this year.


----------



## mrsabbott

We do a fake tree as well. We did a real one once but the needles drove me crazy. Our current tree is second hand but was expensive when new. It is tall and skinny and fits perfectly in our living room. I used to like fat trees, but I find this one looks elegant, even with our mishmash of ornaments and stuff.
How about lights on a tree? Do you like clear or colored? Blinking or not? Do you use LED? We have a mix of both kinds and now use all LED. I recently saw shaped lights that I think are so cool!! Stars and snowflakes and other cool shapes.. If I had the space and money it would be a christmasy winter wonderland around here!!


----------



## kittengal13

Just popping in to say hi to the homies 

So excited... I put my Christmas tree up 2 weeks on Sunday and go to Disneyland Paris 2 weeks on Monday 

But then when I get back I have university exams   Oh well, life can't be all play and no work!!! 

Hope you all have a nice weekend


----------



## buckeev

Car issues addressed....Kansas winter + Texas battery = DOA CAR. 

(1.21 GIGAWATT HD battery purchased and installed...all is good with the collage student.)..now, back to our regularly scheduled vacation planning activities!... it's a coming TOOOO fast!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Going to the Darkside, well, not until August.  11 months and counting.  Wahoo!

Enjoying a restful Friday night.  Hope all have a great week- end!!


----------



## tink1957

Where are all the homies?

I guess everyone was busy this weekend... we had a Walking Dead marathon at our house since I have never watched the show and wanted to see what the fuss was all about...now I'm hooked.  I just started to watch season 3 tonight and it's cool that the show is filmed about 30 miles down the road near Newnan, GA.  They are always looking for extras ...maybe I'll volunteer to be a walker

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## damo

Hope our Chicago homies are okay!


----------



## macraven

_i have a note from mom to explain my absence.



my computor is going on 9 years old and i hate using my ipod.
had so many issues with getting it to load the past few days.

and then i got it running and a big storm came through my area.
bad rain, lightening and that type of horrible weather.
was trying to post and our power went out.
had wind gusts of 58 mph.....

thankfully it came back on and was able to watch walking dead.....

and get back here now.


you know i am never away that long from the homie thread...

so, can i come out of the corner now?


was thinking about goofy figment and how she was having fun in the Big O...

did read this evening that it rained at dhs on saturday and some peeps remarked about all the rain that day.

do hope that gf is having a great vacation!



i think kittengal wins the prize of having her tree up first.
one of my sons is whining about getting our tree up now.
i keep making excuses.
don't want the cats in the tree just yet._


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Hope our Chicago homies are okay!



_thanx homie!
i'm good to go now that our power is back on.

horrible storm today.

the temps were about 55 and poured rain sideways at times.
i went out to walmart for groceries around 2:15 today and about got blown away.

tornado sitings just south of me.
think the one that touched down killed 5 people.

wind is picking up again off and on tonight but no tornados in my area now.

the Bears game was suspended for 2 hours due to the storm.
but, it continued and Da Bears won.
(which surprised me as they have 5 men out on medical)_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac,
So glad you are ok.  Heard about all the tornado damage in the midwest, mostly in Illinois.  Scary.  We had a line of thunderstorms roll by last night.  High winds and heavy rain.  As of 6am, it was almost out to sea.  It's a balmy 67 degrees today.  With all the moisture from the rain last night, it's almost too warm.  Leaves and some branches all over the  place.  

Hoping there will be an AP rate the third week in August.  The current SMSM rate for my stay is not at the rate I'd like it to be.  I know it's going to be alot busier than it was last year at that time.   

And Mac, resist. No tree up yet! I can't believe the local Walmart and others are already selling trees.  All the stores now have holiday music playing and decorations up.  It's not even the end of November yet.  The week after Thanksgiving is when I start to get into the holiday spirit.  

Oh, and Mac, it's time to get a Mac to replace the PC.  You'd be amazed at how fast the new computers are.  

Hope all are well, safe, and enjoying the day.  Off to drink my tea.


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. Just stopping by for a run by posting.


----------



## keishashadow

Good moaning campers, stayed up late to catch TWD I had DVRd...it was worth it



tink1957 said:


> Where are all the homies?
> 
> I guess everyone was busy this weekend... we had a Walking Dead marathon at our house since I have never watched the show and wanted to see what the fuss was all about...now I'm hooked. I just started to watch season 3 tonight and it's cool that the show is filmed about 30 miles down the road near Newnan, GA. They are always looking for extras ...maybe I'll volunteer to be a walker
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week


 
I could live with that career move!  Find it fascinating how all those 'brits have grasped the accents so well.

mac - we got the side-ways rain late last night...keep telling you there is no need to share! lol  The wind blowing so hard the windows in house were shaking but didn't lose our power or satellite

i'm sick of shopping/cleaning for thanksgiving invasion, cooking way more fun.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I've had one heck of a weekend. 

Wowza!

I've helped pack and pack and unpack the small items at the new house. 
Also went to Kingston to take a tour of the Kingston Penitentiary which has only been shut down six weeks ago. Ate food and more food. Even had a date last night. 

I've come to work to rest. LOL


----------



## macraven

_so you had a dinner date at the prison last night..........
_


----------



## mrsabbott

I stay up late to watch Walking Dead. Love that show and I don't even like horror stuff! I would totally volunteer to be a walker!! How awesome would that be?? You should definitely do it!

So, I was contacted re: a possible job that I applied for months ago. A good $2.25 more per hour but about 5 hrs less per week. Still, I'd make $30 more per week and work less hours. But what to do with my son is an issue.. I don't know.

Going to a screening ( which I guess you do before they bother interviewing you) tomorrow.  I'll find out more then. This could open the door within the school system for a full time job that I really want.

I dunno.. More money = more vacations to me!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _so you had a dinner date at the prison last night..........
> _



Bahaha!! Could you imagine! LOL
I'll post a photo later tonight of the Machine Shop at the prison, to show why I wanted to go. Many of the buildings are almost 200 years old, and I wanted to check out the masonry. 



mrsabbott said:


> I stay up late to watch Walking Dead. Love that show and I don't even like horror stuff! I would totally volunteer to be a walker!! How awesome would that be?? You should definitely do it!
> 
> So, I was contacted re: a possible job that I applied for months ago. A good $2.25 more per hour but about 5 hrs less per week. Still, I'd make $30 more per week and work less hours. But what to do with my son is an issue.. I don't know.
> 
> Going to a screening ( which I guess you do before they bother interviewing you) tomorrow.  I'll find out more then. This could open the door within the school system for a full time job that I really want.
> 
> I dunno.. More money = more vacations to me!



I wish you luck at the screening!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _so you had a dinner date at the prison last night..........
> _



 I love you Mac...you so funny


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _thanx homie!
> i'm good to go now that our power is back on.
> 
> horrible storm today.
> 
> the temps were about 55 and poured rain sideways at times.
> i went out to walmart for groceries around 2:15 today and about got blown away.
> 
> tornado sitings just south of me.
> think the one that touched down killed 5 people.
> 
> wind is picking up again off and on tonight but no tornados in my area now.
> 
> the Bears game was suspended for 2 hours due to the storm.
> but, it continued and Da Bears won.
> (which surprised me as they have 5 men out on medical)_



Glad to hear you are fine!


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_i should go to bed soon.
my medical leave is up and i return to work tomorrow morning.


ugh.

i hate getting up at 5:30....


haven't told the school yet i need time off in january.
think it will only be one day i need to put in for.

not sure of the break time yet for winter session._


----------



## kittengal13

Can't seem to shake this flu... It totally floored me last week but over the weekend I felt better but felt terrible again since yesterday


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> i should go to bed soon. my medical leave is up and i return to work tomorrow morning.  ugh.  i hate getting up at 5:30....  haven't told the school yet i need time off in january. think it will only be one day i need to put in for.  not sure of the break time yet for winter session.



Hope you have a great day in school today.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all



macraven said:


> _so you had a dinner date at the prison last night.........._


 




Kogo Shuko said:


> Bahaha!! Could you imagine! LOL
> I'll post a photo later tonight of the Machine Shop at the prison, to show why I wanted to go. Many of the buildings are almost 200 years old, and I wanted to check out the masonry.


 
you went out with a dude named Mason? 




macraven said:


> _i should go to bed soon._
> _my medical leave is up and i return to work tomorrow morning._
> 
> 
> _ugh._
> 
> _i hate getting up at 5:30...._
> 
> 
> _haven't told the school yet i need time off in january._
> _think it will only be one day i need to put in for._
> 
> _not sure of the break time yet for winter session._


 
is it too soon to play hookey?  _wonder what the proper spelling is for that word? lol_

forgot to mention so freaky seeing the sky over the Bears game on Sunday.  Die-hard fans who waited it out so long.  ps thanks for beating the Ravens for us

How lame is our division this year?   Bengals on top & we are tied with nearly everybody else for 2nd and still in running for possible wild card with a 4-6 record



kittengal13 said:


> Can't seem to shake this flu... It totally floored me last week but over the weekend I felt better but felt terrible again since yesterday


 
shaping up to be a bad year for bugs, take ur time recouping


----------



## schumigirl

Mac..........glad you are ok.......saw all that weather on the news.....awful for all those affected!



Didn't take me long to wander back here.......had a brilliant time in Scotland and need a catchup...........Mac had a storm.......KG got the flu.....Kogo went to prison and had a date...   will read everything later

It's freezing here now......even had a little snow today.........

Far too early for Christmas trees......our goes up beginning of December.....we have 3 trees......all fake. Main one is 10 foot in main room.......one 8 foot in dining/family room and one about 5 foot in our very small outside porch.........I still have American porch envy!! Would love a good old massive porch!

2 indoor ones have colored led lights that you can vary and change them to twinkle/flash/stay the same......outdoor one has led white lights that twinkle.........and lights on the house..........Not quite the Griswalds house..............far from it but love I Christmas 

Hope everyone's doing good..........mac.......hope your kiddliewinkles were kind to you today


----------



## RAPstar

So ready for the end of this month! Ushering for a play this weekend, going to my mom's on Thanksgiving and finally get to see my Draco again (my mom took him when I went to Florida and has officially kidnapped him. But she lives on a farm so I know he's probably super happy to be running around there), and then the Saturday after Turkey Day, going to see A Christmas Carol with my best friend Denise. Then the following weekend it's San Diego. Going to see Side Show, The Grinch, and the zoo!


----------



## donaldduck352

*What's up homies hope all is good!
Is anyone like me about the holidays this year-Hum Buggish feeling?*


----------



## goofyfigment

Just got back yesterday but I have to go back on november 30th. Actually I have a job interview on Dec 2 but decided to add 2 days for fun lol


----------



## keishashadow

donaldduck352 said:


> *What's up homies hope all is good!*
> _*Is anyone like me about the holidays this year-Hum Buggish feeling?*_


 
once I get thru hosting thanksgiving 'outlaws' it's smooth sailing

porch envy?  we're big on decks too here  each DS used to insist on a small tree in their BR with one in our LR, den and game room quit that tradition when I started to watch GD.  Will be the first tree in ages where I can put decorations on the bottom half of it.

andy - make sure to take draco a present.  Have you seen Elf, kids got a groupon deal for it in town next, not sure what to expect.


----------



## buckeev

donaldduck352 said:


> *What's up homies hope all is good!
> Is anyone like me about the holidays this year-Hum Buggish feeling?*



Hum Buggish-ie here too...But mainly just flat out CRAZIE-BIZIE!!!
(Don't these customers understand I have a VACATION to PLAN FOR!) 

OH, wait...those CUSTOMERS PAY FOR OUR VACATION!


----------



## macraven

_the part about me returning to work is it cramps my dising here.

it's late and i have to be up at 5:30 am, so this drive by will be short.


i'll try to catch up later this week in the thread.
i miss my homies when i can't check in regularly!

only two more days of work and then i get my life back.
just finished setting up the crock pot and cutting up foods to put in it before i head out in the morning.

i don't like having to get the dinners planned the night before.
but, it's a necessity for this week.

take care, i'll be back._


----------



## mrsabbott

Not completely humbuggish, but not as into it as usual. Honestly, this is the first time in many years that I've worked full time. Seems like there just isn't enough time to do all the stuff I used to. Cooking a huge dinner from scratch, decorating, Christmas baking.. Who has the time and energy for all that after waking up at 4:30am every morning and working 40 hrs a week. I barely have time to do my normal chores each week.. I definitely took my time at home for granted!!

We were tempted to say "forget Thanksgiving dinner" and take the kids to Great Wolf Lodge but it was too expensive and now we have family who have decided to come over so I'm stuck cooking. I think I'm going to cheat this year and buy some pre made stuff.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> once I get thru hosting thanksgiving 'outlaws' it's smooth sailing



lol.........I`m so glad we have nothing like Thanksgiving so close to Christmas over here.........it`s such a lot of work.

Just the 3 of us for Christmas this year.....no visitors.....well, we have plans with friends over Christmas, but no overnighters so no beds to make up  which is sad, as I would love to see some family members but nice at the same time it`s just us.


I had a cleaning spree today.......kitchen cupboards as well.......all emptied and cleaned and any out of date food out for the trash......there wasn`t much out of date


----------



## kittengal13

Hey homies 

I have never watched AHS but I have seen you guys discussing it on here. I study Film & Television at university and I had to watch a clip of AHS to analyse the sound used... Oooohhh it was good!! Think I'll watch it from the very beginning


----------



## Metro West

kittengal13 said:


> I have never watched AHS but I have seen you guys discussing it on here. I study Film & Television at university and I had to watch a clip of AHS to analyse the sound used... Oooohhh it was good!! Think I'll watch it from the very beginning


 Yes...several of us watch AHS...I've seen every episode of all three seasons so far. The latest episode was interesting with Fiona and the Axe Man, Queenie and Delphine and Marie. I wonder where the Bible beating neighbor is? She made one..maybe two appearances but then nothing. I wish Kyle would be either die again or be back to "normal". I'm tired of him acting like a zombie.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yes...several of us watch AHS...I've seen every episode of all three seasons so far. The latest episode was interesting with Fiona and the Axe Man, Queenie and Delphine and Marie. I wonder where the Bible beating neighbor is? She made one..maybe two appearances but then nothing. I wish Kyle would be either die again or be back to "normal". I'm tired of him acting like a zombie.



We've just seen episode 4.............the Kyle story line is boring me already..........bit ridiculous really and not fitting with the rest of it.......don't like that.

I'm surprised to be saying this as I'm really enjoying it, I love the theme.....but it's not as gripping as the other seasons........I don't know why as the characters are so good......Kathy bates......Jessica Lange......lily rabe, all good but there's something missing for me this year. I won't miss watching it though 

Anyone watching The Blacklist with James Spader? We love it...........now I am probably the only person on the planet who never watched Boston Legal as I didn't like JS.........but we're hooked on this show now!!! And I'm loving JS in it.

Talking of TV.......I finally got around to watching American Werewolf in London............I was so disappointed.........won't watch that again.....bit like The Exorcist.........everyone said for years how scary it was so I wouldn't watch it......finally watched it and thought it was rubbish. Mind you I thought the original Omen was scary....and one of my brothers thought it was the funniest thing he ever watched.........well.......good job we're all different and don't all like the same things.

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## macraven

_the bell rang.



i got sprung............



only a two day school session next week._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*crawls out from the pile of work on her desk*

Hello all! I've been silent because they've been holding me hostage at work! AGH!

I hope everyone has a WONDERFUL weekend!

I'm going to see Catching Fire in Imax (a Canadian invention, btw) tomorrow night and then heading to the barn on Sunday to take pictures and videos. I've also been told I can ride for free, which is nice, since I won't be taking lessons until March.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _the bell rang.
> 
> 
> 
> i got sprung............
> 
> 
> 
> only a two day school session next week._



2 days..........that`s an ok week to have

I have 2 two day weeks to do in December......only working Tuesdays and Thursdays first 2 weeks in December....covering my friends Practice Manager again as she is off to Cuba for her partners 50th. Tom says it will take me a month to recover as it`s so long since I`ve been in!! But I won`t see her stuck.




Kogo Shuko said:


> *crawls out from the pile of work on her desk*
> 
> Hello all! I've been silent because they've been holding me hostage at work! AGH!
> 
> I hope everyone has a WONDERFUL weekend!
> 
> I'm going to see Catching Fire in Imax (a Canadian invention, btw) tomorrow night and then heading to the barn on Sunday to take pictures and videos. I've also been told I can ride for free, which is nice, since I won't be taking lessons until March.



 Work is very over rated  
 Hope you have a nice day on Sunday!!

Quiet on here lately.............

For those reading along........another day of trippie is up on the boards


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Carole...Glad to see you back home where you belong.  We miss you when you're gone.  I feel like you about AWIL...the HHN house was much better than the film.

Mac...hope you enjoy your break next week.  It should help you ease back into your routine.

Kogo...my daughter & I are going to see Catching Fire tomorrow too...hope it's as good as the first one.

 I couldn't wait any longer so I went ahead and booked RPR for 5 nights during HHN next year.  I know it's 10 months early but it makes me feel good knowing I have a trip to plan also with the new HP area I figured the earlier the better.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait any longer so I went ahead and booked RPR for 5 nights during HHN next year.  I know it's 10 months early but it makes me feel good knowing I have a trip to plan also with the new HP area I figured the earlier the better.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



_i hope you booked so you will be there during the columbus day weekend......._


----------



## tink1957

Sorry Raven...we booked RPR 9/24-29 and plan to do the motherland at whatever resort has the best deal 9/29-10/2.  I hope we can meet up ...it's a tradition now.


----------



## macraven

_are you driving this year tink or flying?_


----------



## tink1957

We hope to fly...if SW comes up with a good ding  price.  Last year it was May when the good prices came out so we have awhile to wait.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Sorry Raven...we booked RPR 9/24-29 and plan to do the motherland at whatever resort has the best deal 9/29-10/2.  I hope we can meet up ...it's a tradition now.



_i already booked the darkside stay starting on october 5th.

haven't done any bookings for the motherland yet.
not sure how i am going to work that.

was gonna wait until after my january trip there to see how smooth the fp+ system goes before returning.

i'll be somewhere as i will avoid flying on the weekend in the fall.
haven't decide where to book or to extend the darkside stay and do day trips to the motherland.
will need to work on that as i will be in orlando before the darkside vacation

_


----------



## goofyfigment

Once I find out if I'm moving to Florida or not I'll start making plans, regardless I'm gonna be at hhn to meet up with everyone this year


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Once I find out if I'm moving to Florida or not I'll start making plans, regardless I'm gonna be at hhn to meet up with everyone this year



_pinkie swear?........_


----------



## Micday

Hey Everyone

Trying to plan our trip which about a month away!!!  Can't wait to see HP, love me some HP...

Saw Catching fire last night, good movie, think I liked it better then the book?

Anyone else see a good movie lately, I want to see Captain Phillip, heard it was good?


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> pinkie swear?........



Oh yeah pinkie swear


----------



## macraven

_to our newest homie:



Micday



i love movies and i love to read
i guess that makes us twins.


be sure to come back here now that you are one of the homies.



_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Welcome Micday!! 

I watched Catching Fire last night in Imax. It was great!! I feel so dirty crushing on Peeta, but he is an adult, right? That makes it not so bad? *awkward*

I spoke with Carol about my lack of funds now because of the evil government, but she seems to think I'll have to go visit her next year, no matter what. I'm not entirely sure if I'll be going the same time I normally go, as I plan on saving money by taking a cheaper flight. Also won't be doing the motherland, so I may be limited to the darkside. But... that's really not that horrible, right? lol

I decided to put up my tree today. I got all the decorations on the tree only to realize I forgot to put the garland on. D'oh! It still looks good, especially with the fiber optic lights, so I'm not too disappointed in myself. 

*yawns*

I've got 10,000 words left to write this month, and then I can sit back and relax!! I can't believe December is almost here!

And reading all of your plans for trips makes me green with envy!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!    Just getting a brief break to pop in!  I miss this thread!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello everyone!    Just getting a brief break to pop in!  I miss this thread!



_you have been missed...................!


and where is the baby picture update?
we all went thru your labor with youse....._


----------



## keishashadow

'ello all

popping in while next batch of goodies finishes up in the oven.  So far made 4 pumpkin pies and 2 of those big chocolate chip cookies u make on pizza pan...one of them might not make it to Thanksgiving table

errands this afternoon moved up from tomorrow since we're forecast for the storm now that was supposed to miss us


----------



## macraven

_oh, that reminds me to buy a turkey after work today.


maybe i'll need to buy a fresh one instead of frozen in case i don't get to the store this evening._


----------



## schumigirl

Micday said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Trying to plan our trip which about a month away!!!  Can't wait to see HP, love me some HP...
> 
> Saw Catching fire last night, good movie, think I liked it better then the book?
> 
> Anyone else see a good movie lately, I want to see Captain Phillip, heard it was good?



Welcome Micday..........nice to have you here 

We don't watch movies really till they come out on the movie channels........I hate the cinema with a passion.....well other people really ...we are going to watch Mama in the next couple of nights........supposed to be good.......I hope so!!



KStarfish82 said:


> Hello everyone!    Just getting a brief break to pop in!  I miss this thread!



...............would love to see some pics of the little Kfish...........



keishashadow said:


> 'ello all
> 
> popping in while next batch of goodies finishes up in the oven.  So far made 4 pumpkin pies and 2 of those big chocolate chip cookies u make on pizza pan...one of them might not make it to Thanksgiving table



Oh my goodness...........loving the sound of those..............my attempt at pumpkin pie was not good.......not quite sure why.............but loving the giant choc chip cookies.............wish I was "dropping by" on Thursday!!!

In honor of my love for all things American I am doing a token turkey dinner on Thursday.........not a whole turkey.....we keep that for Xmas day........but getting a turkey crown and some of the accompaniments........no pumpkin pie though.



Starting Christmas shopping tomorrow...........haven't got the remotest idea what we're getting.........but we'll make a start.

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Also won't be doing the motherland, so I may be limited to the darkside. But... that's really not that horrible, right? lol



Lol........not horrible at all Kogo..........we never go the motherland any visit and that's just fine by us........don't miss it at all.........you'll have a blast just doing the darkside.........I'm sure it'll work out just fine


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _oh, that reminds me to buy a turkey after work today._
> 
> 
> _maybe i'll need to buy a fresh one instead of frozen in case i don't get to the store this evening._


 





4 more pies done, planning on attacking one after the mr gets home from work.  Cooking has gone into overdrive.  24 pd whole turkey up at bat tomorrow, two breasts on Wednesday (I hold one back for us to eat on Friday) and then the ham on Thanksgiving with the usual side dishes.   My extended family are all good eaters.


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> 4 more pies done, planning on attacking one after the mr gets home from work.  Cooking has gone into overdrive.  24 pd whole turkey up at bat tomorrow, two breasts on Wednesday (I hold one back for us to eat on Friday) and then the ham on Thanksgiving with the usual side dishes.   My extended family are all good eaters.



*You do not mind if I crash DAVE and your house on Thanksgiving-or Friday.
All that food you are baking is got me craving TURKEY-PIE-MORE TURKEY and HAM---YUUUMMMY and you said more on FRIDAY!!!!*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> 4 more pies done, planning on attacking one after the mr gets home from work.  Cooking has gone into overdrive.  24 pd whole turkey up at bat tomorrow, two breasts on Wednesday (I hold one back for us to eat on Friday) and then the ham on Thanksgiving with the usual side dishes.   My extended family are all good eaters.



_how many do you cook for?

that's a lot of food......

but of course you can never have enough desserts.
that's what i would eat.



i picked up a fresh turkey late today and it will last for Tday and sandwiches the next day.
only one in our house eats leftovers.

i wish those within my 4 walls would eat leftovers so i wouldn't have to cook new meals each day._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> only one in our house eats leftovers.
> 
> i wish those within my 4 walls would eat leftovers so i wouldn't have to cook new meals each day._



We love leftovers in our house..........only at Christmas though it seems 

Even though there's just the three of us this christmas I still cook a big turkey and cook a large ham on the bone and we pick on those on Boxing Day along with all the other goodies. I do freeze excess turkey in gravy as I always buy far too large a one for us..........but it's always delicious even reheated weeks later.

Although we do have friends coming on Boxing Day this year.......but it will be cold buffet style food.......suits everyone, so I may not have as much ham left over as it always gets eaten amorously when we have guests.

I think far too much about Christmas food


----------



## keishashadow

the weather outside is frightful.  I went outside @ 4:30 am to shovel/throw down salt before DIL brought GD this morning.  Should've had coffee first, I locked myself out.  Bonus points for waking the annoying neighbors from banging on the door before they let me back in.

sooo we have about 4 inches of snow, freezing rain/sleet supposed to start soon and run thru rush hour, then another 6 to 10 inches overnight.  I wanna be in Florida. 

who else is getting nailed by the storm?



donaldduck352 said:


> *You do not mind if I crash DAVE and your house on Thanksgiving-or Friday.*
> _*All that food you are baking is got me craving TURKEY-PIE-MORE TURKEY and HAM---YUUUMMMY and you said more on FRIDAY!!!!*_


 
 driving back from errands yesterday and didn't see the big flock of turkeys that I usually see in the field near us...dinner anyone? lol  just hope when rifle deer season starts on Monday the herd will be thinned here.  they have stripped most of my bushes this year and starting to be difficult to go out to car @ night with them playing chicken with us, they are hanging out in the low branches of pine trees across the street and headlights spook them. 

mac last count was 16, depends on how many stragglers show up.  Dave's family drives me nuts.  they pile up on meat & taters.  Me, i'm into the side dishes and various breads and desserts and more desserts. A couple of my son's friends are home on leave so they may stop by, doesn't really matter since it's a buffet and i just cram everybody in using folding tables/chairs...ain't we classy? if my family didn't eat leftovers they would starve or do takeout.

carole any particular favorite foods you put out for your buffet?   it appears i'm doing a boxing day dinner this year  sounds so much better than saying i'm making dinner the day after going to SIL's house on Xmas, then I gear up for hosting NYE but usually just my kids/significant others.  Makes me feel better to monitor their 'intake' and assign designated driver or have them bunk here if they get too happy.


----------



## Metro West

The weather has been less than pleasant the past couple of days but still decent temperature wise. Upper 70s yesterday and today but a major cold front is coming tomorrow. Our overnight temps will be down in the 40s tomorrow night with a high on Thursday in the 60s. 

On another note...hurricane season 2013 ends Sunday so hooray for NO big storms again this year!


----------



## kohlby

We're back!  I likely won't write a trip report as I don't jot down notes and it's impossible for me to remember everything.  The weather and crowds were awesome!  However, my 4.5 year old who did rides a year ago suddenly wouldn't do anything.  We forced him on a few things and he didn't like them.  (We're talking things like Twirl n Hurl, not things like Spiderman).  He also didn't like the hotel pools despite liking swimming this past summer.  And we managed to see the fireworks/water image show and he suddenly was petrified of fireworks, though those went fine this past summer.  So, once we adjusted our expectations, we had a great time!   The 7 and 10 year old will do rides and will do the hotel pools so we focused on them.  The youngest was happy hanging out in the stroller, eating special treats, and chasing birds.  We had 6 days in IOA/US and actually spent at least 7 hours a day in the parks.  (And then one day for Legoland).  I had worried that 6 days would be too much but it worked out well.

Oh - and if anyone was in Three Broomsticks at lunchtime on the 23rd and there was a family with two screaming children, I apologize.  We had a spilled frozen Butterbeer.  There may be no need to cry over spilt milk, but frozen Butterbeer is an entirely different story.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _oh, that reminds me to buy a turkey after work today.
> 
> maybe i'll need to buy a fresh one instead of frozen in case i don't get to the store this evening._


Hubby decided he wanted a Turducken for Christmas this year (our Thanksgiving was last month) ... so one has been purchased and is in our freezer for the 25th


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> The weather has been less than pleasant the past couple of days but still decent temperature wise. Upper 70s yesterday and today but a major cold front is coming tomorrow. Our overnight temps will be down in the 40s tomorrow night with a high on Thursday in the 60s.
> 
> On another note...hurricane season 2013 ends Sunday so hooray for NO big storms again this year!



Strangely enough we are having a warmer time of it just now.......it`s 51 today after having low 40`s last week.......lovely weather for November for us over here before it changes again and we get the wind straight from Siberia before we know it 

Wrap up warm Todd 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hubby decided he wanted a Turducken for Christmas this year (our Thanksgiving was last month) ... so one has been purchased and is in our freezer for the 25th



I love the sound of that..........but my two don`t like duck, so, Turkey it is for us...... 




keishashadow said:


> carole any particular favorite foods you put out for your buffet?   it appears i'm doing a boxing day dinner this year  sounds so much better than saying i'm making dinner the day after going to SIL's house on Xmas, then I gear up for hosting NYE but usually just my kids/significant others.  Makes me feel better to monitor their 'intake' and assign designated driver or have them bunk here if they get too happy.



Well....since you ask ....already planned most of the the menu as we are having around 16-20 peeps Boxing day...no littlies to take into account.....just 4 teenagers.....so here it is.....home made unless stated shop bought

Huge baked gammon joint coated and cooked in pulped pineapple, brown sugar, honey, ginger, cinnamon and some chilli powder....this is cooked Christmas eve afternoon.

Smoked Salmon and large shrimp with 2 home made sauces

Home made sausage rolls, 2 different quiches,  2 onion flans, spicy and sweet chicken drumsticks/thighs, chicken spring rolls (shop) large cranberry topped pork pie (shop) coronation chicken and potato wedges.

Potato salad, creamy coleslaw, Thai salad, green salads, usual salad choices, Moroccan style cous cous....all home made.

Doritos/chips and shop bought dips, selection of Christmassy cheeses and crackers.

For desserts everyone brings something, but I do make white chocolate cheesecake and champagne jellies if I have time.

Alcohol  although it has to be said I probably don`t have much that day. No.....really  

Most things are already done so it`s just putting things out really. I will add things if I see something nice but that`s the staples of our Boxing Day get together....it is a lot of work but I love hosting it


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Wow... all... this... food...

Thank goodness it isn't Thanksgiving here!! I lost another pound this week. 

Speaking of weather, it's beginning to look a lot like... Canada up here:












It's not exactly what I want to see, either. 

I'm going to have to shovel out my car eventually.


----------



## macraven

_kogo, gladly i will share my snow with youse.
ours has melted and that is a good thing.

keep the snow far north.........


sad to say my tree is up and the cats are in it.
already have one broken branch._


----------



## ky07

Stopping by to say hi homies
Was at the hospital til almost 5 am cause my youngest brother had a heart attack and thank goodness he came thru it ok but they did have to put a stint in


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> *Huge baked gammon joint* coated and cooked in pulped pineapple, brown sugar, honey, ginger, cinnamon and some chilli powder....this is cooked Christmas eve afternoon.
> 
> Smoked Salmon and large shrimp with *2 home made sauces*
> 
> Home made sausage rolls, 2 different quiches, 2 onion flans, spicy and sweet chicken drumsticks/thighs, chicken spring rolls (shop) large cranberry topped pork pie (shop) coronation chicken and potato wedges.
> 
> Potato salad, creamy coleslaw, Thai salad, green salads, usual salad choices, Moroccan style cous cous....all home made.
> 
> Doritos/chips and shop bought dips, selection of Christmassy cheeses and crackers.
> 
> For desserts everyone brings something, but I do make white chocolate cheesecake and champagne jellies if I have time.
> 
> Alcohol  although it has to be said I probably don`t have much that day. No.....really
> 
> Most things are already done so it`s just putting things out really. I will add things if I see something nice but that`s the staples of our Boxing Day get together....it is a lot of work but I love hosting it


 
a large joint? seriously, no idea what gammon is?

love good smoked salmon, especially when thin with capers/red onions/cream cheese on a bagel.  what are the sauces?  only way I know how to cook fresh salmon is to slater it with maple syrup with some Dijon mixed in and bake for a bit.



macraven said:


> _kogo, gladly i will share my snow with youse._
> _ours has melted and that is a good thing._
> 
> _keep the snow far north........._
> 
> 
> _sad to say my tree is up and the cats are in it._
> _already have one broken branch._


 
one down "X" to go.  wish ours was up, seems like such a looming task.  I love to look at it afterwards mind you, just not a fan of the process.  sorta like childbirth

my back was mighty sore yesterday after the 2 rounds of snow shoveling, can hardly walk todaydespite stuffing myself with motrins and turkey and bake goodies.  

my family already killed half the turkey I cooked yesterday.  Deed seems to have happened while I slept.  Nobody will admit to being the culprit, surprised they didn't blame the dog.  now in process of thawing out turkey breast #3.  it is to laugh.

if I don't get back


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by to say hi! 

I'm off work until Monday and tomorrow is one of the few days I actually spend more than 15 minutes in the kitchen. I'll cook a turkey breast, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green beans and enjoy my Hawaiian rolls. Later...if I'm not comatose from the food, I'll have cherry pie for dessert. 

Sometimes I miss the snow that you guys are posting pictures of but then I walk outside in shorts in 80 degree weather, and suddenly I don't miss it as much. 


I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful holiday!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Was at the hospital til almost 5 am cause my youngest brother had a heart attack and thank goodness he came thru it ok but they did have to put a stint in



Aww.........lots of good wishes for your brother.........what a shock that must have been. Hope he continues to improve 




keishashadow said:


> a large joint? seriously, no idea what gammon is?
> 
> love good smoked salmon, especially when thin with capers/red onions/cream cheese on a bagel.  what are the sauces?  only way I know how to cook fresh salmon is to slater it with maple syrup with some Dijon mixed in and bake for a bit.



For the shrimp I do what we call a Marie Rose sauce.....no idea what it's name is in the states........it's tomato ketchup and mayo with some Tabasco and a little lemon juice and for the smoked salmon I do a mustardy dill sauce on the side.

First time I got a shrimp cocktail in the states I wondered what on earth the sauce was with it.........just different I suppose.

I tend to just bake salmon quite simply too.........it's easy and kinda foolproof for me 

Lol......a gammon is just a ham.......you can get them on or off the bone.......just another name. We do get a big one with the bone in........it lasts for ever thankfully and is just lush 



Metro West said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!
> 
> I'm off work until Monday and tomorrow is one of the few days I actually spend more than 15 minutes in the kitchen. I'll cook a turkey breast, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green beans and enjoy my Hawaiian rolls. Later...if I'm not comatose from the food, I'll have cherry pie for dessert.
> 
> Sometimes I miss the snow that you guys are posting pictures of but then I walk outside in shorts in 80 degree weather, and suddenly I don't miss it as much.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful holiday!



I love cherry pie ........sounds lovely.....well apart from the green beans......and I'm not at all jealous of you in 80 degree heat.......not at all 

What's a Hawaiian roll?


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo.........gorgeous pics.....it really looks lovely........but not so nice getting around in it.

I hate driving in the snow and ice..........I love looking at it through a window when I'm all warm and have a large glass of wine in hand.........my kind of winter


----------



## Lynne G

Rain Rain Go Away!  Go somewhere else today.

Lots of rain last night and most of today.  A rainly noreaster with rain, rain, and more rain, lowering temps and high winds.  Add to that, the roads have been busy all day.  Lots of horns and accidents.  

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  I am so looking forward to sleeping late.

Todd, I like those rolls too.  We always like the flavor.

I will attempt making little pies and a small cheese cake tonight.  Ice cream purchased.  I somehow am always assigned the deserts. 

Teen son wants to go out tomorrow night.  Yeah, right.  I'll be buying online and picking up later in the week-end.  This is my least favorite time to shop.  I hate crowds. 

K Fish, glad to know your brother is doing better.  Scary. 

Kogo - I am not ready for snow.  But I do like when it decorates the trees.  Gets me in that holiday spirit.  Don't like digging my car out or clearing the walkways.  Not a fun job.


----------



## goofyfigment

Its sleeting here and I'm working til 9 not looking forward to this drive home tonite.


----------



## macraven

_i just realized that ahs is not on tonight...........

no rain, but cold here.
talked to my brother who moved to florida and he said he is freezing.
kind of wishes he didn't move there now.


he needs to "suck it up buttercup".......

he sold his condo so no going back home.


sounds like some of youse are feeding many peeps tomorrow.
i'm only doing for those within my four walls.
and the cats._


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> What's a Hawaiian roll?


 It's a brand called King's Hawaiian rolls that are the best you can buy. They are sweet rolls and the texture is divine. 

http://www.kingshawaiian.com/products/rolls-12-pack

Those are always the best rolls but are sometimes hard to find. Winn Dixie had them on sale today! SCORE! 



Lynne G said:


> Todd, I like those rolls too.  We always like the flavor.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse...

Hope all my fellow redheads are doing well.
Lots of new homies but glad to see all the Usual suspects still livin and lovin life at the darkside.

DH had a bad day at work  so to cheer himself up he book Florida flights for October.

Three cheers for his jerk of a boss...

Oh and happy Thankgiving to you all.


----------



## macraven

_well my homie came back......

always good to see ya scotlass!



be thankful for bad days for our men folk at work.
you ended up with a trip across the pond.



it makes me so happy when my homies come back home.
i miss them when they are not around._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> sad to say my tree is up and the cats are in it. already have one broken branch.




We haven't put ours up yet. That will be Fridays adventure. I hope our cat stays out of our tree.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> We haven't put ours up yet. That will be Fridays adventure. I hope our cat stays out of our tree.



_right now, 5 ornaments on the ground, one bell ornament found in the litter box.

Luna is asleep now and i hope she doesn't get back into the tree during the night when i am asleep.
or knock the tree over.


this is gonna be a very long month.


i usually get the tree up and decorated around december 19th.
then take it down on new years day.

having the tree up this early is freaky for me._


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy Turkey day everyone, try not to hurt any family members.  This year its just me and mom, my daughter didn't want to come home from college.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope everyone has a great day and don't eat too much.


----------



## tink1957

Happy Thanksgiving homies 

On my way to my brother's house in AL...140 mile drive and that turkey is gonna taste good since I only ate yogurt for breakfast.

Have a great day and stay safe


----------



## Lynne G

Pies are made, lunch eaten, all ready for our turkey dinner.

All have a safe and happy Thanksgiving.  So much food!!!


----------



## macraven

_shopping and cooking took hours...

food served and finished within 15 minutes.


clean up will take an hour.



glad this only happens once a year..


hope youse all had a wonderful thanksgiving_


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all,  
I haven't been here in a long time. 
Want to wish all of you homies a Happy Thanksgiving!



Rosemarie


----------



## macraven

_since my entire life of thursday was spent in the kitchen, i don't have to cook today/friday.

i will nuke the food that was left over.



of course the pies went fast so i might have to make doughnuts if we want something for dessert.


i need to post a picture of cat trouble for mrs blue.
i'll get to that later._


----------



## macraven

_tree was up for 3 minutes when this picture was taken.


i see i screwed that up.
deleted it and will try again when one of my sons is awake later._


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> It's a brand called King's Hawaiian rolls that are the best you can buy. They are sweet rolls and the texture is divine.
> 
> http://www.kingshawaiian.com/products/rolls-12-pack
> 
> Those are always the best rolls but are sometimes hard to find. Winn Dixie had them on sale today! SCORE!



Look nice.......hope you enjoyed them  

I'm craving cornbread at the moment.......I ended up not doing a turkey dinner yesterday.......long story........but I made something like voodoo shrimp that you get at HoB.......it was lovely but missed the cornbread!!



roseprincess said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't been here in a long time.
> Want to wish all of you homies a Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> Rosemarie



Hey Rosemarie  nice to see you back........hope things are good with you 



macraven said:


> _since my entire life of thursday was spent in the kitchen, i don't have to cook today/friday.
> 
> i will nuke the food that was left over.
> 
> _


_

Sounds like a plan   looking forward to that cat picture!!!

I'm having a lazy food day today......on my own till 7 so had some chilli Doritos, salsa.......sour cream and salad for lunch.........well the salad was healthy!!


Cold here today. I'm staying in. 

Did my main grocery shop yesterday so really don't need to go out till Monday now if I choose  

Hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving yesterday _


----------



## roseprincess

schumigirl said:


> !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rosemarie  nice to see you back........hope things are good with you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Schumigirl. I am doing okay.
> 
> Hi to Mac and everyone!
> 
> 
> Rosemarie
Click to expand...


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Planogirl

I just want to say that I'm so grateful for Universal. We have our usual combo trip planned for the week before Christmas and all of the change at that other place is wearing me out. I'm so excited and relieved to be visiting Universal. It feels more and more like a true escape.


----------



## Bluer101

Just got our tree up. Thanks Mac for the gift.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just popping in to say hope all the homies in the US had an awesome Thanksgiving yesterday ...


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just got our tree up. Thanks Mac for the gift.



_yea, put the Santa where the cat can get to him..........


from what i could see, let me tell you that is a beautiful tree!



i have never had a tree up this early in my life.
but, it will be coming down soon after christmas.
i usually take it down on january 2nd but since i am leaving on the 3rd, down before nye._


----------



## schumigirl

Very sad this morning to hear of a Police Helicopter that crashed into the roof of a Glasgow pub last night.
I knew my niece goes out in Glasgow most weekends so was glad to contact her early this morning to find out she had been close by but had left Glasgow by the last train and had gone elsewhere thankfully.
I know the place well, it was a place I remember going in my youth, but horrible thing to happen. At the moment they are confirming one person dead but expect that to rise. Always something just before Christmas.


Sorry for the depressing start!!!


St Lawrence........how is your brother doing? Hope he is getting better by the day 

Just done another day of the trippie for those reading along, think it`s day 12............it`s now 3.20pm, got the Christmas music on and it`s getting dark already. Just turned the tv over and HP1 is just starting.......will watch that as it`s my favourite of the Potter movies. 

Christmas trees going up Wednesday..........usually the first Saturday in December is when we usually put them up but DH will be away, so Wed it is this year  Ours come down on the 2nd too........although I adore everything Christmassy......I`m ready to get the house back to normal by then.

Having Chinese takeout tonight....yay no cooking!! 

Hope everyone`s having a good weekend


----------



## tink1957

Still no tree for us...we usually have a live one and it goes up around the 2nd week in December.

 Doing Thanksgiving part deux today...turkey, dressing etc as we dined at my brother's house  on the holiday and you can never get enough turkey day at least with my crew.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## macraven

_schumi, just heard on the radio that an 8th person has died in that tragic incident.

this is really sad.

prayers for all.


back home from spending time with my parental unit.

it's dark outside and looks like winter is around the corner._


----------



## kittengal13

schumigirl said:


> Very sad this morning to hear of a Police Helicopter that crashed into the roof of a Glasgow pub last night.
> I knew my niece goes out in Glasgow most weekends so was glad to contact her early this morning to find out she had been close by but had left Glasgow by the last train and had gone elsewhere thankfully.
> I know the place well, it was a place I remember going in my youth, but horrible thing to happen. At the moment they are confirming one person dead but expect that to rise. Always something just before Christmas.



Yep, it's horrible.... I live in Fullarton Park just next to Tollcross and London Road, don't know if you lived near there before you moved or if you know where it is, but it is literally a ten minute drive away, and it's so scary to think that something like that could happen so close... you never think it will happen to your city  And like you said schumi, so close to Christmas


----------



## macraven

_i can't sleep...


who is up for a card game tonight?_


----------



## Micday

Thanks for the warm welcome!!

We leave in 18 days for Orlando!!!  I get to show my hubby seaworld, universal for the first time.  It will feel like the first time for my daughter because I took her when she was so young (we went when there was only Studio's, no islands yet)

We just watch HP movies last night, you know you make your family watch them to much when they start saying the lines before the actors, haha

Just reread all the hunger games books, the newest movie is actually very much like the book, guess I just liked it played out on the big screen instead of in my head??

I'm a early riser and my other two not so much, makes for a nice vacation when I'm up at dawn ready to go!  See, I'm very chatty

We bought a little cute fake tree to bring with us since we will be traveling during Christmas, my 14 yr daughter still hasn't decided if she's happy to be away from "home" during that time?

I'm trying to decide wither to surprise them with a day at Discovery Cove.  I took her snorkeling in Belize and a tiny little fish touched her while we where in the shallows and she freaked.  She has always wanted to "swim" with the dolphins.  What do you think, she's four years older.....

If you had to choose between a day at Discovery Cove and the beluga whale thing at SeaWorld, which would you choose and why??

They Beluga whale cost almost as much as Discovery Cove (a have a SW pass).


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Doing Thanksgiving part deux today...turkey, dressing etc as we dined at my brother's house  on the holiday and you can never get enough turkey day at least with my crew.



Oh I agree....we love Turkey.....more of a Christmas day dish for us traditionally.........but any excuse will do for us.......hope you all enjoyed it Vicki  



kittengal13 said:


> Yep, it's horrible.... I live in Fullarton Park just next to Tollcross and London Road, don't know if you lived near there before you moved or if you know where it is, but it is literally a ten minute drive away, and it's so scary to think that something like that could happen so close... you never think it will happen to your city  And like you said schumi, so close to Christmas



I know where you are KG.........don`t know that area well at all........I never lived in Glasgow but as 17/18 year olds we went up every 2nd or 3rd weekend to the "City" for Friday and Saturday nights out..........in the good old disco days.  Glasgow was different in the mid 80`s....certainly not as cosmopolitan as it is now.....but great fun.
It`s just awful to see it on the news.


Another laundry day today........very boring.

Having a Christmas shopping morning tomorrow with my friend....get all the bits and bobs for DH that he doesn`t know about. She is a real lover of shopping.......I`m not.......I like to get into the shops I know I want something in......she wants to go in every shop   she is good though with me as she knows I hate it so tries her best...lol

There`s always our lunch out to look forward to


----------



## macraven

Micday said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!
> 
> We leave in 18 days for Orlando!!!
> If you had to choose between a day at Discovery Cove and the beluga whale thing at SeaWorld, which would you choose and why??
> 
> They Beluga whale cost almost as much as Discovery Cove (a have a SW pass).



_i'm no help to you on that question but maybe someone else here is.

i haven't found anything about those two places to lure me to try them out yet.
i read the forum that is dedicated to dc and sw but it hasn't moved me yet to visit them.

but, Busch Gardens has been tempting me for many years.

woo hoo, only 17 more sleeps and you will be at the darkside._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Having a Christmas shopping morning tomorrow with my friend.  She is a real lover of shopping.......I`m not.......I like to get into the shops I know I want something in......she wants to go in every shop   she is good though with me as she knows I hate it so tries her best...lol
> 
> There`s always our lunch out to look forward to



_you sound like me.
throw in lunch and i will go anywhere._


----------



## Micday

macraven said:


> _i'm no help to you on that question but maybe someone else here is.
> 
> i haven't found anything about those two places to lure me to try them out yet.
> i read the forum that is dedicated to dc and sw but it hasn't moved me yet to visit them.
> 
> but, Busch Gardens has been tempting me for many years.
> 
> woo hoo, only 17 more sleeps and you will be at the darkside._



I was born and raised in the Tampa area, we went to Bush Gardens a ton.  Back in the day my mom's company would have their Christmas party there or Disney, after 6pm they would shut down and only her company was there.  Boy that was nice!  

I think you'd like bush gardens if you like animals, they have some great shows and some good rides.  From reading your post you like to enjoy your surrounds and just "stop and smell the roses"   I'd give it a go and see what you think....


----------



## macraven

_i have been to BG before but it has been years ago.

there is a special luxury bus from the darkside onsite hotels i could take.
for $10 it covers round trip.

i just never get the time to lose a day in the parks to take in BG.
each year i tell myself, i will book a seat.
each year i don't for some reason.


ugh._


----------



## Micday

macraven said:


> _i have been to BG before but it has been years ago.
> 
> there is a special luxury bus from the darkside onsite hotels i could take.
> for $10 it covers round trip.
> 
> i just never get the time to lose a day in the parks to take in BG.
> each year i tell myself, i will book a seat.
> each year i don't for some reason.
> 
> 
> ugh._



lol

I always "plan" things for us and we never seem to have the time.  I so understand.

I've been dying to see the HP but we keep going to Disney, shoot I've been to Disney twice this year and no Harry.


----------



## nhrenee

I'm not on these boards very often. There are many here that go to Universal much more often than I do. However, I just saw you guys like to talk about AHS. Subscribing!!


----------



## Florida Bill

Micday said:


> I was born and raised in the Tampa area, we went to Bush Gardens a ton.  Back in the day my mom's company would have their Christmas party there or Disney, after 6pm they would shut down and only her company was there.  Boy that was nice!
> 
> I think you'd like bush gardens if you like animals, they have some great shows and some good rides.  From reading your post you like to enjoy your surrounds and just "stop and smell the roses"   I'd give it a go and see what you think....



My family moved down to Florida (Sarasota area)  from Connecticut when I was only 7 yrs old, I went through a part of elementary school, all of middle school and High School in Sarasota, plus many years after I got out of school, the Gulf coast of Florida I consider "home" more than Connecticut (I HATE that state! lol)

I remember going to Busch Gardens as a kid when they still had the brewery tour and everything, my Father was in the Pipefitters Union and they always had a huge Christmas Party at Busch Gardens after the normal closing hrs, it was awesome! Florida is such a cool state to grow up in, I loved it as a kid and still love it!


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Very sad this morning to hear of a Police Helicopter that crashed into the roof of a Glasgow pub last night. I knew my niece goes out in Glasgow most weekends so was glad to contact her early this morning to find out she had been close by but had left Glasgow by the last train and had gone elsewhere thankfully. I know the place well, it was a place I remember going in my youth, but horrible thing to happen. At the moment they are confirming one person dead but expect that to rise. Always something just before Christmas.  Sorry for the depressing start!!!  St Lawrence........how is your brother doing? Hope he is getting better by the day   Just done another day of the trippie for those reading along, think it`s day 12............it`s now 3.20pm, got the Christmas music on and it`s getting dark already. Just turned the tv over and HP1 is just starting.......will watch that as it`s my favourite of the Potter movies.  Christmas trees going up Wednesday..........usually the first Saturday in December is when we usually put them up but DH will be away, so Wed it is this year  Ours come down on the 2nd too........although I adore everything Christmassy......I`m ready to get the house back to normal by then.  Having Chinese takeout tonight....yay no cooking!!  Hope everyone`s having a good weekend


He is doing good and doctor said everything looks good and did great when they put a stint in and only thing was he was bored and wanted to go home 
Thanks for asking


----------



## macraven

nhrenee said:


> I'm not on these boards very often. There are many here that go to Universal much more often than I do. However, I just saw you guys like to talk about AHS. Subscribing!!



_ to the homie nhrenee........

so glad you are here.
thought i saw you on one of the older threads of something/nothing before.

gotta say, love the cat.


yea, there are some of us homies that are really into the AHS show.
Schumi gets the shows a few weeks after we do in the states.
i get a real kick out of Bates in the show.

_


----------



## macraven

_and at long last, Mr Bill has come to join us.



a big  to our next newest homie, Florida Bill

you'll fit in right nicely Mr Bill!
it is great you were able to relocate and return home to florida to live.


we have the floridian locals and outside visitors here that yak a lot.

once you post in this thread, you are one of us and hope you stop in regularly.
_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> He is doing good and doctor said everything looks good and did great when they put a stint in and only thing was he was bored and wanted to go home
> Thanks for asking



_st lawrence....
it is good to read that your brother is gonna be fine.
getting bored in the hospital means you feel better.

how are you and your ticker getting along?
are you doing okay as we haven't seen much of you in these parts in awhile?_


----------



## Bluer101

Watching WD right now and man it's crazy.


----------



## buckeev

Welcome Mr. Bill! We too lived in Florida in my younger days...( my dad was stationed there in the late sixties...USCG). We were all excited when they started building the "Disneyland Florida" park, but dad was transferred to Galveston and it would be over THIRTY years before I made the trip to Walt Disney World...but we're sure making up for lost time now! 

We're putting the "final touches" on our combo US/WDW trip for the holidays and the days are flying by!

(BTW...if you dye your hair RED-even if it's just for this thread-you get preferred seating!)


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Welcome Mr. Bill! We too lived in Florida in my younger days...( my dad was stationed there in the late sixties...USCG). We were all excited when they started building the "Disneyland Florida" park, but dad was transferred to Galveston and it would be over THIRTY years before I made the trip to Walt Disney World...but we're sure making up for lost time now!
> 
> We're putting the "final touches" on our combo US/WDW trip for the holidays and the days are flying by!
> 
> (BTW...if you dye your hair RED-even if it's just for this thread-you get preferred seating!)



_i love that above line.
laughed my butt off....._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Watching WD right now and man it's crazy.



_it was really really good tonight!
i watch it then i watch talking dead.
then i rewatch the repeat of WD episode.


now we wait until feb 9th for the return of the series._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i love that above line.
> laughed my butt off....._





No red hair here, (just my neck).


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> He is doing good and doctor said everything looks good and did great when they put a stint in and only thing was he was bored and wanted to go home
> Thanks for asking




Glad to hear it......as mac says always a good sign when you get well enough to be bored in hospital 


Had a lovely day with my friend shopping today............we planned to just spend the morning shopping then lunch and home........but we had such fun it stretched into a long..long lunch! But got lots of shopping done........only got a few bits to do now...........I think 

Helping another friend out tomorrow by working for her in clinic while her new practice manager is on holiday.........be a nice change for me........but glad it's short term.

I'm still shocked it's December actually........don't know where the year has gone!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you sound like me.
> throw in lunch and i will go anywhere._



Lol........Tom says that about me too...........we're a matching pair 



nhrenee said:


> I'm not on these boards very often. There are many here that go to Universal much more often than I do. However, I just saw you guys like to talk about AHS. Subscribing!!



Welcome.........nice to have you join us on here........yep we have a few AHS fans on here.........as mac said I'm slightly behind...........we have episode 6 tomorrow night to look forward to.......it's so good


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just thought I'd share the view out our front window ....


----------



## Yummy123

Oh oh! I just saw this thread! It is a little late~


----------



## Florida Bill

Thanks for the welcome to this thread, there really seems to be alot of friendly people on this forum! Way better than another forum, that shall remain nameless, I used to post on once in awhile. Lets just say it had WDW as part of the url


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just thought I'd share the view out our front window ....



_beautiful !!

the decorated lights, not the snow....._


----------



## macraven

Yummy123 said:


> Oh oh! I just saw this thread! It is a little late~



_since you are there now, it's never too late to join in here.
you can be our on the spot snitch of what is happening at the darkside.....



 to our latest homie, Yummy123.....


whenever you have time from the parks, post and let us know how you are enjoying the vacation._


----------



## macraven

Florida Bill said:


> Thanks for the welcome to this thread, there really seems to be alot of friendly people on this forum! Way better than another forum, that shall remain nameless, I used to post on once in awhile. Lets just say it had WDW as part of the url



_you'll enjoy the darkside forums and especially this thread.
we all play nice here.

we don't snipe or call each other ugly names.

i started in the Community forums so i know how it is out there.
_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

This is, by far, my favourite thread on all the forums here. 

So welcome to Florida Bill and Yummy123!


I just went on the Disney Store website and knocked four more Christmas gifts off my list. As an FYI some of the Christmas ornaments are currently on sale. One of them was at 70% off, so I got one for myself as well.


----------



## macraven

_kogo, are you keeping up in your writings?


haven't been to the blog of yours in a few days but will hit it again soon._


----------



## macraven

_HEY.......
we are missing some homies..


where is LynneG ??_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _kogo, are you keeping up in your writings?
> 
> 
> haven't been to the blog of yours in a few days but will hit it again soon._



I managed to finish and WIN NaNoWriMo again this year!

I haven't updated my trippie for awhile. I'll do that tonight when I get home.


----------



## macraven

_congratulatons for winning !!!
_


----------



## schumigirl

Bonny............That is a beautiful picture..............snow always looks beautiful in pictures though.......nice decs too 




Kogo Shuko said:


> I managed to finish and WIN NaNoWriMo again this year!
> 
> I haven't updated my trippie for awhile. I'll do that tonight when I get home.



Congrats to you Kogo.........  Well done, you must be very proud of yourself 



Had a great day at work today.........3 more days to go and I'm retired "again"........a patient once said I have had more comebacks there than Frank Sinatra......

Aiming to put the Christmas trees up tomorrow 

One of our friends is heading to Orlando tomorrow with her family......for a month........I hope they have the best time


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> This is, by far, my favourite thread on all the forums here.



 

Mine too!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _HEY.......
> we are missing some homies..
> 
> 
> where is LynneG ??_



Helllooo!   Work can get in the way.  I have been so busy.  

I cannot believe I will be in Orlando in 15 days.  December has not sunk in yet.  

My neighbors have put up their lights.  Yeah, I am getting there.

Kogo, congrats!  2 years in a row!  Great accomplishment.

Welcome to Mr. Bill and 123.  We like to talk about everything here.  We are a friendly bunch of homies.


I am so hoping for some unusually warm weather during the holiday week. 

Christmas shopping almost done.  The great bake off is this week-end.  My family spends the week- end making cookies and other treats.  I freeze some, take some into work, and give some away.  That will get me in the holiday mood!


----------



## macraven

_glad you checked, i was missing youse....


and other homies also.



a mac mom always wants to know where her homies are._


----------



## tink1957

Hi mom 

A big welcome to our new homies Bill and  yummy.

Weather here is crazy...20s last week ...70s this  week.  It's like they say " if you don't like the weather around here stick around and it will change."


----------



## Florida Bill

It's been beautiful weather down here (Florida Gulf Coast South of Tampa) they were saying a chance of record high temps. possible by the end of the week, possibly mid 80's, I love Florida in the Winter!


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## KStarfish82

Here is the almost-8-month-old Christopher!


----------



## tink1957

Oh how precious... he's getting so big , it won't be long before he's walking.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Here is the almost-8-month-old Christopher!



_oh, a new (and first) picture of our homie son!!

and he has hair.

i didn't know kfishes had hair...

he looks adorable!


Kfish, did we ever figure out who won the contest on baby date?
well, i know you won as you were there but what about the betting pool here on the winner.._


----------



## macraven

Florida Bill said:


> It's been beautiful weather down here (Florida Gulf Coast South of Tampa) they were saying a chance of record high temps. possible by the end of the week, possibly mid 80's, I love Florida in the Winter!


_i live on the border of Il and Ws and a mile from lake michigan.

turn that knife one more time while you're at it........

_




donaldduck352 said:


>



_i see youse laughing at the weather up north........
i'm sure you'll be crying when we get all the snow and you don't..._


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I cannot believe I will be in Orlando in 15 days.  December has not sunk in yet.
> 
> Christmas shopping almost done.  The great bake off is this week-end.  My family spends the week- end making cookies and other treats.  I freeze some, take some into work, and give some away.  That will get me in the holiday mood!



...........wow.......I forgot you were going back this month.........nice countdown to have..........

I love the sound of your bake off...........yummy 



Florida Bill said:


> It's been beautiful weather down here (Florida Gulf Coast South of Tampa) they were saying a chance of record high temps. possible by the end of the week, possibly mid 80's, I love Florida in the Winter!



Lol..........not at all jealous Bill  we have to have record lows for next two days.......which is not too bad for December as it's been quite mild up to now.......I imagine we will pay for it in Jan/Feb 



KStarfish82 said:


> Here is the almost-8-month-old Christopher!



He is adorable KFish ..........what a little stunner..........yep he'll be walking before you know it. I'll bet you never tire of kissing those little cheeks 



DH and I are off to do a bit of shopping this morning then hopefully trees up this afternoon............ DH maybe do outside lights when I'm out at work on Thursday..........I don't like doing the outside ones.....it's too cold 

Happy Wednesday all


----------



## macraven

_schumi, how do you like working again?

are youse gonna save up all your earnings for more butter beer?



one of these days we will meet up at the darkside!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi, how do you like working again?
> 
> are youse gonna save up all your earnings for more butter beer?
> 
> 
> 
> one of these days we will meet up at the darkside!_



I wondered if you would be awake 

I like just popping back in to do holiday cover but I love being a "housewife" for want of a better word.........If I had to work I wouldn't be able to go up and down to Scotland when I wanted. So yes now and again is fun. 

This money is going into my NY savings.........got a lot planned for May!

Yep, we'll manage it one year at the dark side 

Are you all set for Jan trip now


----------



## macraven

_yea, can't sleep and still awake.

one son came home from work at midnight and i offered to cook for him.

kitchen clean and i'm free to dis.


well, this is the first time i am not all set up for a trip.
30 days from now and i will be in the big O.

son started a new job and it was iffy if he could get the time off.
how do you request time off when you have only worked just over a week?

anyhoo, we are set for air fare and hotel.

that is about it so far.

i keep telling my son Todd that we have to talk about our plans.
need to have some schedule for the motherland for dining ressies.

the darkside portion of our trip will be like my solo trips.
we do what we see when we walk by it.

and we will eat when we get hungry.


how many more days before you see the big Apple again Carole?
you will have so much fun!

if airfare wasn't so high right now, i would book a flight to NY, spend the night and stalk you ............_


----------



## schumigirl

159 days till NY.......not that I count or anything  you can stalk me anytime mac  that would be fun..........can you imagine how much talking would be done by us  

Airline prices are shocking at the moment for us too.......I think our days of cheap flights to the US is definitely over. 

Glad your DS started that job, I'm sure he'll enjoy it especially having a vacation so soon  yes we like just eating when we're hungry too...........don't ever want to have to plan ahead for meals!


----------



## keishashadow

happy


----------



## schumigirl

Got our trees up now.........I'm really pleased with them....DH thinks there's too many lights on the main one........well.....yes there probably is but it looks gorgeous 

As we were putting ornaments on it though I realised we had totally forgotten to buy our usual Universal ceramic decoration with the year on it when we were there......don't how we forgot to buy that!! 

But I found a beautiful Christmas decoration I had bought up the Empire State Building in April that has Santa and NYC on it............I totally forgot I had bought that too.........so a disappointment then a nice surprise 

Starting to feel very Christmassy now


----------



## mrsabbott

There can never be too many lights!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> happy





_can always count on keisha for reminding us it is hump day.


and, the day that *AHS* comes on later tonight.

be there
or
be square._


----------



## Florida Bill

macraven said:


> _i live on the border of Il and Ws and a mile from lake michigan.
> turn that knife one more time while you're at it........
> _
> _i see youse laughing at the weather up north........
> i'm sure you'll be crying when we get all the snow and you don't..._



I have friends that live in Minneapolis and I've visited them there a few times, only in the summer though! We actually thought of possibly moving there at one time, absolutely love Minneapolis, don't think I could handle the winters though, I'm a wuss when it comes to cold weather.


----------



## macraven

Florida Bill said:


> I have friends that live in Minneapolis and I've visited them there a few times, only in the summer though! We actually thought of possibly moving there at one time, absolutely love Minneapolis, don't think I could handle the winters though, I'm a wuss when it comes to cold weather.



_there are some days we are colder than some parts of MN......
my dad was from Red Wing.
he said you get used to the cold.


i never have.


you made a better choice of going to florida than minnesota_


----------



## macraven

_i watched the first showing and the encore of AHS.

this episode was so much better than the last few weeks._


----------



## donaldduck352

*I hope every one is safe and warm with that nasty snow storm barreling thru the north.*


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I hope every one is safe and warm with that nasty snow storm barreling thru the north.*



_we are enjoying a nice 18 degree right now.
it could be worse.




i do believe they close the sidewalks up in this thread once it is 8 at night.

no one is out and i again, have no one to play cards with tonight._


----------



## keishashadow

mac I keep telling you there is no need to forward any storm systems my way.  we are forecast freezing rain/sleet & a few inches of snow today unless the front drops, then 'somebody' (not be be confused with me, I have a permanent pass now) better get bundle up...it's cold!

I think i'm close to being done shopping, did a lot on line this week.  wrapping is next.  not in cookie tray baking mode this year.  will make a 4 or 5 different types and call it a day.

have a good weekend all, only 3 weekends until Xmas.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> mac I keep telling you there is no need to forward any storm systems my way.  we are forecast freezing rain/sleet & a few inches of snow today unless the front drops, then 'somebody' (not be be confused with me, I have a permanent pass now) better get bundle up...it's cold!
> 
> I think i'm close to being done shopping, did a lot on line this week.  wrapping is next.  not in cookie tray baking mode this year.  will make a 4 or 5 different types and call it a day.
> 
> have a good weekend all, only 3 weekends until Xmas.



Over there your cold weather makes our cold weather look positively tropical  I hate cold!! 

3 more weekends.....really!!! Where did that time go!


It's beautiful here today but bitterly cold............did my grocery shopping this morning just been back out to the post office and the local gift shop and stocked up with a load of Christmas Yankee Candles.......now I'm in with the heating up high and I am not going back out till Sunday 

But I have a poorly DH today ..........he started feeling bad yesterday and he has flu like symptoms.......not man flu as he looks awful. Very bad throat so got appt with doc this morning and it's badly infected so he's on antibiotics and feeling a bit sorry for himself........so I'm nursemaid as well today.......well maybe


----------



## tink1957

Poor Tom.....hope he feels better soon.  Feed him some chicken soup that always helps my crew.

Wonderful warm temps here today...thunderstorms expected later.  There's always a price to pay.

I am totally not prepared for Christmas this year.  The tree will probably go up next week and shopping will be whenever...I may  pull a page from mac's book and do it on Xmas eve...totally unlike my usual ocd self who has everything done by Dec 1.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## kittengal13

Hey guys just popping in to say hi!


Just got back this evening from my first ever trip to Disneyland Paris, had a lovely few days there 

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## macraven

_so, do you speak french now?



glad to hear you had a fun trip!_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, stay warm and safe.


KeishaS, the weather just comes across the state. Tomorrow, we are getting rain, snow and ice.  Fun.  Was 57 this morning, now it is 40, and dropping.  That is why my DD is still going to play 2 soccer games tomorrow.  Umbrella and winter coat in order.

Kitten, glad to hear your Paris trip was fun.

Tink, I am so tired of rain.  It has been raining all day, at times, heavy.

Shumi, hope DH is feeling better. Tea and chicken soup for him.  Warm blanket too.

Countdown is at 11 now.  Whoot!  Getting closer.

Blue and Mrs. blue, hope you are enjoying the decorated parks.

Hope all are having a Good Friday night.


----------



## keishashadow

kittengal13 said:


> Hey guys just popping in to say hi!
> 
> 
> Just got back this evening from my first ever trip to Disneyland Paris, had a lovely few days there
> 
> Hope everyone's doing good


 
it's on our bucket list , with a drive by of the Eiffel tower lol any pics to share?

lynne - double digits right around the corner for you

poor mr carole (that doesn't sound right lol).  hope u had a good patient today.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

> Blue and Mrs. blue, hope you are enjoying the decorated parks.  Hope all are having a Good Friday night.


      Thank you but that will be next week.  5 days and counting.


----------



## Lynne G

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Thank you but that will be next week.  5 days and counting.



Oops!  Misread Bluer's entry in do your dancing here thread.  We will be there shortly after you, though heading to Port C.


----------



## buckeev

Is it just me, or is anybody else suffering from The "hurry-er" I go, the "behind-er" I get affliction? 
I am falling farther-and-farther behind with our prep for this trip..
And while I am pretty confident in our Universal week activities, WallyWorld is a bit more stressful this year....still need to schedule our FP+ selections for bathroom breaks and shoe tying.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Poor Tom.....hope he feels better soon.  Feed him some chicken soup that always helps my crew.



Thanks Vicki  Just managed to get him to drink some water....soup is on the plan tomorrow, bless him his throat is so swollen and sore. His temp is coming down too now finally. He`s sleeping like a baby at the moment 



kittengal13 said:


> Hey guys just popping in to say hi!
> 
> 
> Just got back this evening from my first ever trip to Disneyland Paris, had a lovely few days there
> 
> Hope everyone's doing good



Yay........glad you had a nice time KG.....did you get to Blue Lagoon or Walt`s? Loved those two places......I love DLP........it gets a bad name at times but every visit we ever had we had a great time.....never came across a grumpy CM there yet. 

I Have to go back soon!!! 



Lynne G said:


> KeishaS, the weather just comes across the state. Tomorrow, we are getting rain, snow and ice.  Fun.  Was 57 this morning, now it is 40, and dropping.  That is why my DD is still going to play 2 soccer games tomorrow.  Umbrella and winter coat in order.
> 
> Shumi, hope DH is feeling better. Tea and chicken soup for him.  Warm blanket too.
> 
> Countdown is at 11 now.  Whoot!  Getting closer.



Thanks for the DH good wishes   Hope DD has a good result today at soccer.....yes wrap up warm watching her!!

11 DAYS..........wow.........bet you can`t wait  



keishashadow said:


> it's on our bucket list , with a drive by of the Eiffel tower lol any pics to share?
> 
> poor mr carole (that doesn't sound right lol).  hope u had a good patient today.



mr carole....lol.......he really has slept constantly today so not much for me to do thankfully........it`s when they start to recover I find the demands start  they`re still poorly but well enough to complain!!!!

Paris is lovely.......you should definitely go one day.......Tom proposed to me at the top of the Eiffel Tower.........it was very romantic......despite me being terrified of heights and desperate to get back down to earth.......it was the quickest "Yes" the staff had ever seen


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> I am falling farther-and-farther behind with our prep for this trip..
> And while I am pretty confident in our Universal week activities, WallyWorld is a bit more stressful this year....still need to schedule our FP+ selections for bathroom breaks and shoe tying.



Oh I`m so sorry but this made me yelp with laughter....it really seems to be getting like that for some peeps on the boards!!

I`m sure you`ll manage to have a wonderful trip though, you seem to have a good sense of humor and that always helps at times........when is it you go......I forget


----------



## kittengal13

I do have pics to share, need to get to grips with photo bucket but will post them as soon as I can 

Mac, I just cant get to grips with the French language! Although I can speak basic Spanish so that helped to read signs etc as the two languages have a lot of similarities 

Schumi, I didn't eat at Walts or Blue Lagoon but I did eat at Planet Hollywood (starter was ok, main was disgusting- I don't understand how it is possible to go wrong with a pepperoni pizza?! LOL- but dessert was sublime, I had the strawberry cheesecake) and wouldn't go back and I also ate at Rainforest Café for the first time and it was 10/10- fantastic atmosphere and the food was heavenly  The rest of the time we ate counter service which suits me fine, I love just grabbing a portion of fries to eat around the park, and we made frequent visits to Starbucks for hot choc.. it was freeeeeeeeezing!!!!


----------



## kittengal13

First time posting a photo.. sorry if it doesn't work!!

This is me outside Hollywood Studios in DLRP







And this is the Eiffel Tower, this photo isn't zoomed in or anything, it is such a breath-taking building... just beautiful!! I took the lift all the way to the top and the view was terrifying yet amazing!!


----------



## Lynne G

Kitten, thanks fir the pictures.  Paris may be a someday for me.  My DM has been there, but alas, not me.  

Waiting for the day of snow, ice and rain.  It will be cold, then late in the evening, will get warmer.


Safe and happy Sunday to all.


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> Oh I`m so sorry but this made me yelp with laughter....it really seems to be getting like that for some peeps on the boards!!
> 
> I`m sure you`ll manage to have a wonderful trip though, you seem to have a good sense of humor and that always helps at times........when is it you go......I forget



LOL...a sense of humor, or perhaps just SENSELESS HUMOR! With our crazy crew, it is often humorous around here! 

Won't be long...less than three weeks now! Doing Universal first, then Walt's place...(wanted to do it the other way around, but we'd miss the Macy's parade, and that's NOT acceptable for "The Boy"! He and I check in a couple of days before the rest of the family, to hopefully get his trip off to a good start before the granddaughter storms into town!


----------



## keishashadow

we are the fun bunch of the disboards

kittengirl - great pics!  love ur hat

carole wow, how romantic is a proposal at the Eiffel Tower?  I get choked up when I see the Earful Tower (which I think they have @ DLP too?)

I started to make fish extender gifts today.  Another 'what was I thinking' momentone of those crazy thing DIS'rs find to do when we drink too much of the Kool-Aid.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

KittenGal, those pics are great! You could also totally be Merida, if you wanted to work for Disney! 

I just spent my day at the filming of the Christmas Parade at MK... spent HOURS in the sun, but maybe I'll end up on TV  It was fun to watch the production, at least.


----------



## macraven

_i'll look for you on tv......




6 degrees here.
brrrrr_


----------



## macraven

_looks like it's about time to start making snowmen unless the weather warms up........._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> looks like it's about time to start making snowmen unless the weather warms up.........



It warm down here.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> It warm down here and our snowman didn't like that.



_just wait, you will get more chances for snow again......_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _looks like it's about time to start making snowmen unless the weather warms up........._



We want the pics if you do 


KG....your pics are lovely......The Eiffel Tower is so beautiful.......I love Paris  Planet Hollywood in DLP was awful when we first ate there in 1992........it hasn't improved much over the years........they do nice cocktails though


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> LOL...a sense of humor, or perhaps just SENSELESS HUMOR! With our crazy crew, it is often humorous around here!
> 
> Won't be long...less than three weeks now! Doing Universal first, then Walt's place...(wanted to do it the other way around, but we'd miss the Macy's parade, and that's NOT acceptable for "The Boy"! He and I check in a couple of days before the rest of the family, to hopefully get his trip off to a good start before the granddaughter storms into town!



Lol.........well it sounds like a fun trip..........I would like to see the Macy's Parade.......one day if I ever venture over at that time


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> just wait, you will get more chances for snow again......



Lol, I was wishing for cold weather this weekend while in Orlando but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 said:


> Lol, I was wishing for cold weather this weekend while in Orlando but that's not going to happen.



NoNoNo no cold in Orlando!  It should be unusually warm the next two weeks.

I am so looking forward to not scraping a ton of ice off my car (like I did this morning), expecting the high to be 23 (which is predicted for this Thursday), and expecting more snow (like tonight, they are saying 2 to 4 inches more - though they said that for yesterday, and we had 8 to 12 inches).

I am so ready for some sun, but warm temps with it.  

Can you tell I am ready for vacation?

Baked my little heart our yesterday.  Many different types of cookies and chocolate pretzels and chocolate candy.  Homemade gifts are ready to give.  I am done baking for the holiday.  


And, another Monday, it's another rainy Monday!  Hope all are safe and well.


----------



## kittengal13

I haven't seen Brave but I would absolutely be Merida if it meant becoming a CM


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> st lawrence.... it is good to read that your brother is gonna be fine. getting bored in the hospital means you feel better.  how are you and your ticker getting along? are you doing okay as we haven't seen much of you in these parts in awhile?


my ticker is doing good
Went to my heart doctor on my birthday in August for a echocardiogram and she came in and gave me thumbs up and said my heart looked good and she would see me in a year and I could stop taking my plavix in November which is good when I can get rid of atleast one of them meds lol


----------



## macraven

_hip hip hooray.........your ticker is good again !!!


i am so happy to hear that news.



man it is stinking cold here today.
the mailman delivered our mail at 6:45 this evening.

i waited until Mr Mac came home from work for him to go out and get the mail.


we are last on the mail route and our mail comes at dark.


it is one degree here and i went out to heat up the grill to make burgers at 10 tonight.
2 sons home from work and they were hungry.

stinking cold ..........



homies, youse all need to start cleaning up your rooms as we will be moving soon.

once we hit 250 pages, we will move to our new house.

i am hoping Damo will help us find a beautiful home near the water.


and hopefully she will give me a heads up so i can claim the first room in the new house.

i'll give a heads up and link when we move on to the new joint._


----------



## keishashadow

StL - good news for you!

lynne - nomnom chocolate-covered pretzels!  i make them each season too, strawberries for easter.

mac - hmmm, out in the cold near metal.../nobody triple-dog dared you ala Christmas Story did they?

single digits during the night here, way too early in the season.  our neck of woods has been cheated out of our normal 40 degree weather this time of the year...I demand a recount lol


----------



## Bluer101

Please send some cool weather south I'm tired of sweating.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> I am so ready for some sun, but warm temps with it.


 It's supposed to cool down a little next week...into the 70's...from what the forecasts indicate. But as we all know they change hourly so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> It's supposed to cool down a little next week...into the 70's...from what the forecasts indicate. But as we all know they change hourly so take it with a grain of salt.



Thanks Metro.  I will take 70s over the teens that we are going to have tomorrow and single digits at the end of the week.  Just shoveled 6 inches of snow.  More snow then we have had in years.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Metro.  I will take 70s over the teens that we are going to have tomorrow and single digits at the end of the week.  Just shoveled 6 inches of snow.  More snow then we have had in years.


 I hope the warm weather continues but we do need some rain badly and I would like it a little cooler for Christmas. I'll see if I can pull some strings and keep the warmth around while you're here.


----------



## buckeev

Metro West said:


> I hope the warm weather continues but we do need some rain badly and I would like it a little cooler for Christmas. I'll see if I can pull some strings and keep the warmth around while you're here.



Hey MW, since you're taking requests, queue up another few weeks of that 70's range temps...heck, I'll even take some scattering of 50's and 60's too! It's been way too cold for us here in SE Texas. (Although it ain't nuttin' compared to that nonsense going on in Mac's neck-of-the-frozen-woods!!!)


----------



## macraven

_if metro is taking requests, mine should be honored first. 


buckeev, our winter will be with us for quite a few months.
the worse months for us are january and february for really really cold weather.
so i think i should get the 70's degrees stuff first.




it is -5 degrees right now and i hate snow besides my ipad._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Mother nature isn't sure what it wants to give us. 

It was snowing pretty good yesterday morning then it cleared up. And then after work, when I was heading across town for supper at a friend's, it was snowing again. 

And then it stopped again. 

Oh, just make up your mind!! lol


----------



## Bluer101

We pack tonight. If anyone wants to jump into the luggage nows the time to do it.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> We pack tonight. If anyone wants to jump into the luggage nows the time to do it.


 
where are we going?

I'm at the point where I welcome the snow vs the sleet & freezing rain that make driving conditions gosh awful.  We're up at bat for our 3rd go-around of the season this weekend...how will I get to see the new hobbit movie?

yes, we are at the half-way point of the week jik anybody is counting.

Noticed there's a new restaurant in (Orlando) town, BJ's Restaurant which appears to be a chain, never heard of them.  Menu has lots of options, just wondering if anybody can vouche for them?  Wanted to find a decent sit-down meal when we arrive rather late-ish next month.  Need something near the Nick Hotel, hopefully away from the Disney Marathon throng traffic.  BJ's, Cararrabas & Longhorn (which we've enjoyed in the past)  seem to be our short-list options.  Bahama Breeze is too exotic for my crowd.  Any recommendations close to Nick most welcome.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> yes, we are at the half-way point of the week jik anybody is counting.




_yea, bring on the camel............_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _yea, bring on the camel............_


 
last I saw him he was slowly sinking inti a snow drift


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> where are we going?



You have to ask???  Lol Grinchmas here we come. 

We have not heard of BJ's restaurant. BJ's wholesale club though.


----------



## macraven

_i have heard of bj's_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i have heard of bj's



Me too but I can't talk about that here.


----------



## Bluer101

I got out the important stuff to pack.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I honestly don't know why we don't have a weekend getaway bag always packed since we go all the time.


----------



## keishashadow

gives new meaning to a bug out bag

ok you two here's the link to BJ's menu, 15 locations in FLA, 3 in Orlando area

http://www.bjsrestaurants.com/menu


----------



## Metro West

Just sitting here wondering what the major CityWalk announcement will be in the morning. I'm thinking several new restaurants but also the new Jekyll and Hyde Club should be announced...according to posts on Facebook. 

There's also a rumor about a new IOA attraction opening in 2015 making its way through the grapevines. Hint: welcome back an old "friend" to Universal. 

Let's hope all the rumors are true!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Just sitting here wondering what the major CityWalk announcement will be in the morning. I'm thinking several new restaurants but also the new Jekyll and Hyde Club should be announced...according to posts on Facebook.
> 
> There's also a rumor about a new IOA attraction opening in 2015 making its way through the grapevines. Hint: welcome back an old "friend" to Universal.
> 
> Let's hope all the rumors are true!



_i have always hoped for a new Adventure Club type of place to open in city walk.
i really enjoyed that one years back at dtd.

the menu for J & H is decent but don't know if they would put one in city walk.
screamscape talked about it recently.


let's hope our old friend returns in a few years.........
many homies would be thrilled._


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> Just sitting here wondering what the major CityWalk announcement will be in the morning. I'm thinking several new restaurants but also the new Jekyll and Hyde Club should be announced...according to posts on Facebook.  There's also a rumor about a new IOA attraction opening in 2015 making its way through the grapevines. Hint: welcome back an old "friend" to Universal.   Let's hope all the rumors are true!




Big Banana Please!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Okay I've been AWOL just wanted to stop in and say I'm gonna be relocating to florida in January.  Woot woot. Now to start looking for Apartments


----------



## macraven

_TAKE ME WITH YOUSE.............






i'm freezing here.._


----------



## goofyfigment

Me too that's why I must go lol 
I think you are colder than pa is though


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

I've been to BJ's once.. it's been a few years, but my friend and I were unimpressed and I've never felt compelled to go back. But I know people who like it... so  I guess that's not the kind of review you were looking for! 

I'm a big supporter of local business anyway so I try to avoid the big chains (especially for sit-down meals) when I can. That's just hard to do over by Nick Hotel... it's chain city.

goofyfigment, what part of FL are you moving to?


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I honestly don't know why we don't have a weekend getaway bag always packed since we go all the time.



You definitely should have....living so close by.........Have a great trip mr and mrs bluer........and little bluer too 



keishashadow said:


> ok you two here's the link to BJ's menu, 15 locations in FLA, 3 in Orlando area
> 
> http://www.bjsrestaurants.com/menu



They were building the one at LBV in September when we were passing........it's right next to Bahama Breeze, it looked big! Haven't been in one yet though......so .....not I'm really much help at all for you..........



Metro West said:


> Just sitting here wondering what the major CityWalk announcement will be in the morning. I'm thinking several new restaurants but also the new Jekyll and Hyde Club should be announced...according to posts on Facebook.
> 
> There's also a rumor about a new IOA attraction opening in 2015 making its way through the grapevines. Hint: welcome back an old "friend" to Universal.
> 
> Let's hope all the rumors are true!



Wow..........I have been out of the loop this week........I'm usually kinda late for the party  looking forward to hearing about these new developments!




goofyfigment said:


> Okay I've been AWOL just wanted to stop in and say I'm gonna be relocating to florida in January.  Woot woot. Now to start looking for Apartments



Hey.......Congratulations.........you must be so excited especially as it's so close to moving time 


Last day of working for me today.........then I'm a lady of leisure again.........I can't really complain......only helped my friend out again for 4 days in December....not exactly hard graft!!

Poorly husband back to normal now........

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Okay I've been AWOL just wanted to stop in and say I'm gonna be relocating to florida in January.  Woot woot. Now to start looking for Apartments


 What part of FL are you relocating to?


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> You definitely should have....living so close by.........Have a great trip mr and mrs bluer........and little bluer too   They were building the one at LBV in September when we were passing........it's right next to Bahama Breeze, it looked big! Haven't been in one yet though......so .....not I'm really much help at all for you..........  Wow..........I have been out of the loop this week........I'm usually kinda late for the party  looking forward to hearing about these new developments!  Hey.......Congratulations.........you must be so excited especially as it's so close to moving time   Last day of working for me today.........then I'm a lady of leisure again.........I can't really complain......only helped my friend out again for 4 days in December....not exactly hard graft!!  Poorly husband back to normal now........  Hope everyone's doing good



We should but then we still need to pack other things anyway. One if these trips we will meet. I know Mac and Metro say you and your family are a pleasure to be with. Sounds like our type if friends.


----------



## keishashadow

I've been in a cave, what r rumors of retro ride beside banana dude?

brrrrrrrrrr it's been awhile since I stepped outside, took a breath, then felt as though my lungs were frozen



goofyfigment said:


> Okay I've been AWOL just wanted to stop in and say I'm gonna be relocating to florida in January. Woot woot. Now to start looking for Apartments


 
congrats!  good luck finding new digs!



BrinkofSunshine said:


> I've been to BJ's once.. it's been a few years, but my friend and I were unimpressed and I've never felt compelled to go back. But I know people who like it... so  I guess that's not the kind of review you were looking for!
> 
> I'm a big supporter of local business anyway so I try to avoid the big chains (especially for sit-down meals) when I can. That's just hard to do over by Nick Hotel... it's chain city.
> 
> goofyfigment, what part of FL are you moving to?


 
I look for the truth, thanks  i'm not a fan of the nick/outlet area, but I was voted down and trying to make the best of it.  when we travel and have kids with us typically do stick to highly rated or chains so we know what we're getting into, more adventurous when adults only.  

carole - So few reviews on TA is explained by fact they were still building it in October, thanks.  Saw a longhorn in the area too.  is that the one you frequent in Orlando?  They tend to be hit or miss in our area, same as outbacks, drive longer distance here to get to the 'good ones'




goofyfigment said:


> Me too that's why I must go lol
> *I think you are colder than pa is though*


 
yeah, but mac is used to only having a month of warm temps a year, we were cheated out of fall this year.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> What part of FL are you relocating to?



Job is in lake Mary so I'm searching from there all the way down to Orlando


----------



## mrsabbott

goofyfigment said:


> Job is in lake Mary so I'm searching from there all the way down to Orlando


My BIL is one of the pastors at a church in Lake Mary. I believe they live in Winter Park. I haven't been, but we may check it out when we go in the spring! Congrats on the job!! Very excited for you!


----------



## Bluer101

Just letting everyone know we r here safe.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just letting everyone know we r here safe.


----------



## macraven

_hey homies, i have been checking out new places to relocate our new home.
Something about Nothing will be packing up today so clean up your rooms, stick your belongings into paper bags and be ready to start marching south.


yes, we will not have the new joint in canada, northern or eastern part of the usa or siberia.
too cold !
we will be following goofyfigment South....


i'll link the new thread here tonight.


that way i won't have to go out in the cold tonight with a flashlight scouting up all the homies that are lost._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just letting everyone know we r here safe.



_check this out and be our reporter on the spot !!_

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3208729


----------



## tink1957

Hi mac  save me a room with a view


----------



## goofyfigment

Mac hopefully I Dont get lost in the move. Something always gets left behind, hope its not me  

Hope everyone has a great Thursday I have to go back to trying to fit a trip in prior to the move so I can see these places in person


----------



## Lynne G

goofyfigment said:


> Mac hopefully I Dont get lost in the move. Something always gets left behind, hope its not me
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thursday I have to go back to trying to fit a trip in prior to the move so I can see these places in person



How exciting!  Best of luck with the move and new job.  

It's a cold Thursday in PA.  Yeah, means I will be in FLA in less than a week.  After freezing my hands and nose, I will welcome warmth with the sun.

I'll keep the light on for you Mac.  New digs are always fun to explore.

Keisha, stay warm.  Storm coming Saturday with snow showers.  Fun.

Bluers, glad to see you made it safe.  Have fun!

Carole - ready for Boxing Day?  Can't believe all the holidays start in 2 weeks.  Wow!  We actually will most likely have snow this Christmas, as with the low temps, not much snow or ice is melting.

It's Thursday Y'all!  That means Friday is right around the corner!  I am glad to have this weather weary week over with.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> We should but then we still need to pack other things anyway. One if these trips we will meet. I know Mac and Metro say you and your family are a pleasure to be with. Sounds like our type if friends.



Aww......that's so nice to hear.......yep I think we`d all have some fun......if we can ever co-ordinate a trip same time as everyone else  Have a great trip 



keishashadow said:


> carole - So few reviews on TA is explained by fact they were still building it in October, thanks.  Saw a longhorn in the area too.  is that the one you frequent in Orlando?  They tend to be hit or miss in our area, same as outbacks, drive longer distance here to get to the 'good ones'



Yes we go to the Longhorn on Vineland........it`s always been perfect for us. Lots of locals as well, not just us tourists ........... There is another down on the 192 we have used, it`s good too but Vineland just has the edge for us 



macraven said:


> _hey homies, i have been checking out new places to relocate our new home.
> Something about Nothing will be packing up today so clean up your rooms, stick your belongings into paper bags and be ready to start marching south.
> 
> 
> _



As I will probably be asleep later when the move happens........choose me a room with a view too please.........nice purple décor for me would be lovely 



Lynne G said:


> Carole - ready for Boxing Day?  Can't believe all the holidays start in 2 weeks.  Wow!  We actually will most likely have snow this Christmas, as with the low temps, not much snow or ice is melting.



I am planning on spending this weekend making as much in advance as I can.......grocery shopping tomorrow.....then I don`t go out till Monday.......my oven will be busy and freezers will be filled  Good news though we`re down to 14 instead of 18.....one bunch got a last minute deal to Orlando........I`m just a little jealous  OK......a lot!!!  

We very rarely get snow at Christmas........thankfully......we have bursts of low temps this winter but it`s incredibly mild at the moment.......weather warning for Saturday.....so another reason to stay in this weekend!!


We`re in a festive mood tonight........DS is finished Uni for Christmas so no more early rises till January for us


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Doing a quick drive by to say hi and hope everyone is doing well


----------



## macraven

_new house:


address is http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3209007


hurry in and claim the room with the hot tub or the view of the water canal..


i'll repeat the new home address again as we turn to page 250 here.



i bet 10 snowballs and one shovel for which i think will be the first homie to the new home._


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Job is in lake Mary so I'm searching from there all the way down to Orlando


 Keep in mind Lake Mary is quite a ways from Orlando and you'll have to deal with I-4 everyday...which is something you really don't want to do. You might want to consider living close to Lake Mary and save yourself lots of frustration by avoiding the traffic. 

And with that...we are closed.

Here is the link to the new SAN thread:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3209007


----------

